# 

## Tomasz Antkowiak

Witam serdecznie  :smile: 

Pierwsze 2 wpisy machnalem w blogowym dzienniku, stad wklejam tu tresc a tamte kasuje  :smile: 

Wiec zaczynajmy...

Nasza historia jest dluga i pogmatwana, ma kilka naglych i niespodziewanych zwrotow akcji, czasem mrozacych krew w zylach, czasem wybitnie spontanicznych, czesto zupelnie nie przemyslanych... ale zawsze ze szczesliwym zakonczeniem. Dlugo pi pisac. Ale nie o nas ma byc ten dziennik tylko o budowie, o naszym miejscu na Ziemii, naszym nowym kacie, naszym TK12, naszym nowym domu. Nowym bo starym jest 43 metrowe mieszkanie, ktore wlasnorecznie wykonczylismy od stanu surowego wlasciwie, w ktorym zaczelismy wychowywac naszego 4 letniego juz Smarka, w ktorym bylismy szczesliwi.

Podsumowujac wstep: My to G. - moja cierpliwa zona, P. - nasz wspolny osobisty 4,5 letni Smark i ja.

Co bedziemy budowac: TK12 pracowni ArchiTeKa - po zmianach. Widoczki ponizej

EDIT: D...A  :smile:  zdjecia beda potem bo musze je gdzies wrzucic, ze strony pracowni nie chce chulac  :smile: 
wiec wklejam linka do naszego projektu

http://www.budujdom.pl/TK12-113.html









Z uwagi na ograniczenia rzuty kondygnacji beda w nastepnym poscie.

Na koniec tego pierwszego posta dodam ze budowac bedziemy wlasnorecznie. Przynajmniej do SSZ. Zakladam ze na budowie pojawia sie tylko ciesle oraz ekipa od okien. Trzymajcie kciuki.

PS. Bede robil bledy, literowki itp itd, nic nie poradze Po napisaniu prawie caly post jest podkreslony przez automatyczna korekte i nie mam weny aby to sprawdzac

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Super ze uciekles z blogowej wersji, a jakbys jeszcze tak zalozył komentarze, czy mozna Ci bazgrac w dzienniku?

----------


## Kwitko

Super że wreszcie jesteś  :smile: 
Będę podglądać i kibicować.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a bazgrajcie do woli, zbyt wielu watkow nie bede tworzyl bo w koncu ktorys zaniedbam  :smile:  jeden moze sie uda pociagnac...jakis czas chociaz  :big grin: 

jesli nic niespodziewanego sie nie wydarzy to jutro okpoludnia odtrabie wielki sukces i bedziemy mieli z G powod aby swietowac  :big grin:  pochwale sie jutro  :big tongue:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

w takim razie trzymam kciuki i ide spac, bo wiadomosc o Macku mnie dobiła kompletnie

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Udalo sie.

Dwa slowa:  MAMY PnB !!!!!!!!!


Dzis po 3 dniach od zlozenia wniosku dostalismy PnB. Swierzutkie, cieple jeszcze, z dzisiejsza data  :big grin: 
I uprzedzajac wszelkie przypuszczenia: nie po znajomosci, nie mam w Urzedzie zadnej rodziny, a tymbardziej nie dalem nikomu lapowki :smile:  Zwykla ludzka zyczliwosc i uczynnosc istnieje  :smile:

----------


## the one

> nie mam w Urzedzie zadnej rodziny, a tymbardziej nie dalem nikomu lapowki Zwykla ludzka zyczliwosc i uczynnosc istnieje


biora za to (nasze) pieniadze,jeszcze zrypac ze tak dlugo... :smile: (krociotko,oczywiscie)

----------


## Kwitko

Gratuluje pozwolenia  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W ciagu ostatnich kilku dni pogialem tez sobie strzemionka na stope i powiazalem czesc koszy  :smile:  niestety dzisiejszy wyjazd do Starostawa i kiepsciutka pogoda powstrzymaly od powiazania reszty.

Zastanawiam sie czy jak sie uprawomocni PnB nie skolowac koparki do zdjecia humusu  :smile:  Nosi mnie juz teraz.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gratuluje, teraz zgłoś do Inspektoratu co by sie uprawomocniło i do ław żołnierzu Tomaszu  :Lol:

----------


## rutinowa żona

Witam się i gratuluję pozwolenia! Mały papierek, a jak cieszy :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zeby zglosic do PINB musze miec Dziennik Budowy, a ten skolei osteplowany odbiore za jakies 2 tygodnie. ale bez obaw, nie zmarnuje tego czasu  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

Witam kolegę co buduje też ładny TK12, mamy już też PnB prawomocne, ze zgłoszeniem w Nadzorze Budowlanym. Czekamy do wiosny i ruszamy. Ciekawe zmiany wprowadziliście..... Nasze są trochę inne, też pokój na dole ale ściana i komin zostają.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc!  :smile: 

usilowalem wysepic od P. Luizy z ArchiTeKi namiary na osoby ktore kupily TK12 w ostatnim czasie ale mi sie nie udalo, a tu prosze, sami sie zglaszaja  :big grin: 

Powiedz mi prosze czy Wasz projektant adaptujacy projekt mial jakies problemy/uwagi/watpliwosci? U nas wyszlo kilka "kwiatkow" i chcilabym je sobie skonsultowac jesli mozna.

Widze ze jestescie w 3 strefie obciazenia sniegiem, czy konstruktor przewymiarowal Wam krokwie ze 160x80 na grubsze? 
Czy konstruktor adaptujacy wogole wprowadzil Wam jakies zmiany konstrukcyjne? Jak bedziecie budowac? Z czego? Podeslij moze jakis skan rysunkow po zmianach co ?:> Ciekawy jestem jak cholera.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kilka zdjec obiecanych i mniej obiecanych

zestaw mlodego zbrojarza (wlasnej produkcji gietarka, oraz fabryczna zawiazywarka do drutu - to polecam :smile:  )


efekt 1,5 h gimnatyki przy gietarce (pret fi6 pociela mi za free hurtownia :smile: )


i kilka powiazanych juz koszy, reszcze powiaze w najblizsza sobote

----------


## WiolaB

Szybko działasz.....
napisałem ci wiadomość na gg...
Zmianę krokwi mamy na 180x80

----------


## ironman

Witam, świetny projekt  :smile:  Planujesz rozprowadzenie ciepłego powietrza z kominka ?
Dziennik będzie uzupełniały o wydatki ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

WiolaB - niestety nic nie dolecialo, jesli mozesz podaj prosze wasze GG to sie odzwe.

Ironman - dzieki, wybralismy go z G zupelnie niezaleznie prawie, i mimo ze szukalismy dlugo czegos czego nie trzeby by pod siebie wcale zmieniac to ciagle wracalismy do tego wlasnie :smile: 
Cieple powietrze chcial bym rozprowadzic, ale z uwagi na zmiene miejsca kominka bedzie to trudne i nie wiem czy sobie nie odpuszcze, bede myslal jak bede blizej tego etapu. Byc moze zrobie rozprowadzenie do 2 tylnych sypialni na poddaszu, co do reszty to nie wiem jeszcze.

Generalnie koszty notuje tutaj:
 KOSZTY

ale bede co jakis czas wklejal, na dzien dzisiejszy mamy tyle:

-Geodeta: *450 zł*

-Architekt, spotkanie i porada w sprawie zmian projektu *100 zł*

-Aquanet - warunki techniczne przyłączenia  *131,76 zł*

-Zakup projektu gotowego TK12 z pracowni ArchiTeKa  *1850 zł*

-Thuja Brabant - 24sztuki, pod plot od strony sasiada  :smile:  *239 zł*

-Wypis i wyrys z MPZP *90 zł*

-Dalmierz laserowy Bosch PLR25 (zakup uszkodzonego, naprawa samodzielnie) *63 zł*

-Zestaw poziomicy laserowej z niwelatorem i statywem *140 zł*

-Adaptacja projektu ze zmianami  *2500 zł*

-Opłata skarbowa za nadanie numeru porzadkowego nieruchomosci *17 zł*

-Dziennik Budowy i Tablica Informacyjna *49,95 zł*

-Lata murarska z poziomica 2,5 metra + sznurek murarski 100m (zolty)
    + sznurek murarski 50m (pomaranczowy)  *146,89 zł*


Wypozyczenie przyczepy do dluzycy (do przywiezia pretow) *70 zł*

Pret zbrojeniowy zebrowany fi12 (220mb) i gladki fi6, (72mb) *310 zł*

Drut wiazalkowy z oczkiem L=10cm, 4 paczki po 1,5kg (ok 6000 drucikow w sumie) *50 zł*

Pret zbrojeniowy gladki fi 6 na strzemiona, 16x6mb (pociete za free na 96 odcinkow o dlugosci 1mb) waga 23kg cena 4,17PLN brutto/kg  *95,91 zł*


*Lacznie do dzis: 6304,27*

----------


## WiolaB

Witaj a po co już nadawałeś nr nieruchomości?, wymagane to jest tak wcześnie.
Zapisz nr gg 28163686

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie, dopiero przed zamieszkaniem, ale zrobilismy to troche na fali a troche aby nie zapomniec i jeszcze troche aby miec juz komplet z tutejszego UM  :smile: 

EDIT: zagaduje do was i cicho sza...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Humusu zdjac nam nie wolno, szkoda, ale trudno.

W zamian za to uporzadkowalismy dzis dzialke troche. Wycielismy drzewka owocowe ktore tam rosly, wytargalismy tez z tesciem z bagna naszego trolla (znaczy ze stara betoniarke wyciagnelismy z grzaskiej kupy kompostu  :smile: ). Troll wybudowal juz 2 domu, pierwszy prawie 30 lat temu - dom tesciow, drugi przed kilkoma laty, teraz wybuduje trzeci. Obejrzalem na szybko w jakim  jest stanie i nie mam zadnych zastrzezen. Troche ja tylko przesmarowac i sprawdzic instalacje elektryczna, czy aby jest bezpieczna i bedzie dzialac jeszcze dlugo dlugo. Betoniarka nie jest wielka (jakies 80 litrow wg tescia), ale koszmarnie ciezka i solidna, zreszta wieksza nie jest mi potrzebna.

Zdecydowalismy ze bedziemy budowac z szarego betonu komorkowego w klasie 600, bez P+W. Sciana bedzie i tak 2-warstwowa, wiec sugerujac sie zdaniem bardziej doswiadczonych (i tu uklon dla tescia oraz MSU) wezmiemy to co mozemy miec taniej.

W odleglosci 1,7 km od dzialki mamy Leroy Merlin, maja tam szary BK z Prefabetu ponizej 6 zlotych za bloczek. Na dzialce nie mam miejsca aby zlorzyc caly material na sciany wiece bede bral po trochu, stad odleglosc bedzie istotna, i dlatego bedziemy zaopatrzywac sie u nich.

Tablice informacyjna tez mamy od nich (z ich logo :smile: ) (kiedy powinna zawisnac?)

Jeszcze troche pozadkowania i bedzie miejsce na dom, potem juz tylko czekac na pogode i do pracy.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No, no a potem bedzie na mnie :wink: 

Czyli, że nasz szrot ma gdzieś w Polsce siostrę znaczy się

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No kto wie  :smile:  Nasza betoniara dalej zwana trollem to samorobka, wykonana jakies 30 lat temu przez tescia tescia, czyli dziadka zony mojej osobistej. Wyjatkowo ciezka konstrukcja. Wywlekalismy ja we 3 chlopa i po pokonaniu 30 metrow po trawie bylismy umordowani jakbysmy maraton przebiegli... 2 krotnie  :smile: 

Wracajac do budulca...
asekurujac sie troche obdzwonilem w czwartek wszelkie markety budowlane w Poznaniu, kazdy bez wyjatku ma w ofercie szary BK (w 3 na 4 od tego samego producenta), roznice w cenie sa na poziomie 1 grosza (no... Castorama jest drozsza o 5 groszy  :smile: ) i we wszytskich pracownicy zgdonie jak jeden maz twierdza ze nie pamietaja sytuacji aby nie mieli nic na stanie z interesujacych mnie bloczkow.

W kazdym z obdzwonionych miejsc pytalem tez o cene transportu... i tu jestem ciut zniesmaczony... pomimo ze prawie kazdy market wozi inna ilosc palet, to po przeliczeniu ceny na jeden bloczek ceny u wszystkich sa IDENTYCZNE, co do 4 miejsca po przecinku  :smile:  ZMOWA CENOWA JAK NIC!

I wlasnie dlatego kupie tu gdzie mam najblizej i gdzie sila rzeczy bywam najczesciej - LEROY MERLIN  :smile: 


PRYWATA: kupie przyczepke DMC 750 kg (i sam sobie bloczki przywioze :smile: )

----------


## Kwitko

Sam będziesz bloczki woził? Zamęczysz się  :big grin: 
No chyba że Ci w sklepie hds albo coś załaduje,  a ty będziesz ręcznie tylko rozładowywał. 
U nas transport (10 km) przy większym zamówieniu jest za darmo, przy mniejszym jakieś 30 zł.  Przy zakupie cegły na cały dom to jakieś 50 km. za darmo mi przywieźli.
A tablice już możesz  wieszać, lepiej wcześniej niż za późno  :wink: 
Ale rozpocząć to możesz dopiero chyba tydzień po zgłoszeniu  rozpoczęcia w PINB

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Calosci sam nie przywioze, ale gdyby cos bylo trzeba to od biedy im blizej do sklepu tym lepiej  :smile:  A przyczepka na budowie przyda sie.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> A przyczepka na budowie przyda sie.


Przydałoby się poprzekręcać o 90 stopni kolejne strzemiona (zamki) w zbrojeniu ławy. Zobacz u Netbeta na początku dziennika były foty jak ma być, o wygiętych łączeniach z pręta 12 mm z odpowiednim zakładem w rogach budynku też nie zapomnij. :wink: 
pozdro

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> kazdy bez wyjatku ma w ofercie szary BK ......PRYWATA: kupie przyczepke DMC 750 kg (i sam sobie bloczki przywioze)


Podniosłeś jeden dla próby? nie? spróbuj, przyjdzie Ci podnieść i ustawić ponad tysiac sztuk - Ciężkie jak s...syn.  Ani dobre, ani tanie ,ani lekkie ,brak zamków czy otworów do podnoszenia(np.na kciuk do chwycenia) to prawdziwa udręka,ceramika polaryzowana to jest to.  DMC przyczepki bez hamulca najazdowego nie może być większe niż te jakie masz wbite w dowodzie przy montażu haka. dla małych aut z małymi silnikami czasem paradoksalnie przyczepa z dmc 750 to mandat na dzień dobry (nawet za pustą ciągniętą przyczepę.)

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> Pret zbrojeniowy zebrowany fi12 (220mb) i gladki fi6, (72mb) *310 zł*


Trochę tanio.
Po ile jest stal?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc bulka  :smile: 

podnioslem, dam rade :smile:  pewnie bedzie kryzys, pewnie bede klal i wyzekal ze bylo trzeba posluchac, ale cholera, nie lubie ceramiki :smile:  od poczatku bylem nastwaiony na BK, tyle ze myslalem o wersji na P+W, ale coz... chce wybudowac sam, chce wybudowac bez kreski, wiec musze sie na pewne niedogodnosci zgodzic...

w kwestii przyczepki, to bez obaw  :smile:  zdarza mi sie ciagac lawete, auto daje rade bez zajakniecia, zreszta nie ma prawa nie dac rady. te 750 kg moge ciagnac bez problemu. zalezy mi na tej wadze aby nie bujac sie pozniej na przeglady i nie przeplacac na OC.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Trochę tanio.


tak, odkupilem pret ktory zostal gosciowi po budowie. chcial sie pozbyc bo mu przeszkadzal wiec chetnie przytulilem  :smile: 

niestety nie wystarczy, w tygodniu musze wziac przyczepke do dluzycy i kopnac sie po reszte na lawy.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Nie wiem po ile u Was lecą strzemiona, ale stwierdziłem że szkoda czasu na zabawę i kupiłem gotowe na wieńce 19x19cm po 75gr za sztukę. Do ław miałem ze złomowiska gotowe za 80zł żebrowane.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tez nie wiem  :smile:  nie interesowalem sie. uznalem ze bedzie to doskonaly sposub na zabicie czasu (okazalo sie ze nieszczegolnie duzo udalo sie go ukatrupic :smile: ) i pierwsze budowlane szlify  :smile:  pewnie z perspektywy czasu spojrze na to inaczej, ale teraz to mnie rozpiera energia i gdybym tylko mogl... ehhh  :smile:  a tu PnB jeszcze nie prawomocne... i pogoda nie pewna, i do PINB trzeba zglosic...

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Tak trochę z mojego doświadczenia: dużo okien dachowych, to są ogromne koszty. Wydaje mi się że lepiej powiększyć minimalnie zwykłe, a te dachowe ograniczyć. Ponadto (nie wiem jak jest w planie) ale drzwi tarasowe, balkonowe powyżej 230cm (*chyba* to jest 230) z porządnych firm robią tylko białe.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dachowe okna redukujemy do 1 na kazde pomieszczenie (z 4na pomieszczenie  w projekcie), dodajac jedno nad schodami. okna tarasowe tym czasem nominalnie w projekcie sa  220cm wysokie w salonie i jadalnie oraz po 200 na poddaszu.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> tak, odkupilem pret ktory zostal gosciowi po budowie. chcial sie pozbyc bo mu przeszkadzal wiec chetnie przytulilem .


No to ,,ześmiałem się ze śmiechu'' , kolega kaskader. Jaki gatunek stali zbrojeniowej kolega zobaczył na fakturze u ,,gościa''  34GS,  18G2-b ,  St50B  a może jakiś inny RB 300, RB 400, RB 500, RB 400W, RB 500W   ( gościu nie pokazał faktury?w ogóle zainteresowałeś się?) A MOŻE taki jak jest w Twoim projekcie? Teraz to już tylko wróżka z kulą może pomóc. CCC cena czyni cuda. Tanie mięso psy jedzą. Oszczędż na kafelkach czy meblach ale nie na elementach konstrukcyjnych domu, nie opłaca się.
ps. i znowu zaraz napiszą że bułka tylko straszy  :sick:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a niech straszy  :smile:  klase preta da sie rozpoznac po rodzaju zebrowania, wiec bez obaw  :smile:  w przypadku wszelkich watpliwych kwestii zwracam sie z pytaniem do swojego Kierownika (nawet o sposob wiazania strzemion z pretami :smile: )

PS. bulka, ja cie generalnie lubie i cenie sobie twoje uwagi oraz wiedze stad chetnie bede cie goscil w naszym dzienniku i pochyle czola jesli kiedys pryjdzie mi powiedziec "a bulka ostrzegal", ale nie traktuj wszytskich z gory i jak idiotow bo w koncu przstane cie cenic  :wink:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> klase preta da sie rozpoznac po rodzaju zebrowania ....... ale nie traktuj wszytskich z gory i jak idiotow bo w koncu przstane cie cenic


Gatunek stali najlepiej rozpoznać z metki na wiązce w hurtowni , można także poznać zgrubnie po kolorze iskier przy cięciu czy szlifowaniu , wreszcie po sposobie utwardzenia i kolorze przecinanych końcówek pręta. Jak widać po rodzaju żebrowania także można rozpoznać gatunek stali. Nie traktuję nikogo z góry i jak idiotę , jak odniosłeś takie wrażenie to przepraszam, nie było to moim zamiarem,mam specyficzne poczucie humoru i czasem zbyt bezpośredni sposób wypowiedzi ale ci co mnie znają akceptują to bo ważne jest CO piszę a nie JAK. Jestem  jak te zgryżliwe dwa dziadki z loży z muppet show - moje ulubiene postacie.

ps. jak mnie energia rozpiera to nie daję się żonie wyspać :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no tak... dziadki z lozy z muppetow...

to ty musisz byc swoj chlop jak muppety znasz  :wink: 

mowiac powaznie: ja sie na budownictwie nie znam - na razie. znam sie na wielu innych rzeczach, ale nie na budownictwie, stad wszelkie merytoryczne uwagi cenie i staram sie kozystac. jestem jednak zdania ze nie zawsze musi byc tak ze drozej znaczy lepiej i ze tylko nowe itp itd... umiejetne i odpowiedzialne podejmowanie przemyslanych i swiadomych decyzji moze dawac dobre efekty, ekonomicznie uzasadnione i oplacalne dla inwestora. Buduje dom dla mozej zony, syna i dla siebie, ostatnia rzecza na jaka bym sie zgodzil bylo by zrobienie czegos na skroty albo nie tak jak nalezy 

i tyle na dzis  :smile: 

zycze zdrowia i polecam przepis na pyszna cytrynowke (wlasnie sie racze) dodany przez moja osobe w odpowiednim dziale  :yes:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> ja sie na budownictwie nie znam - na razie. znam sie na wielu innych rzeczach, ale nie na budownictwie, stad wszelkie merytoryczne uwagi cenie i staram sie kozystac. jestem jednak zdania ze nie zawsze musi byc tak ze drozej znaczy lepiej i ze tylko nowe itp itd... umiejetne i odpowiedzialne podejmowanie przemyslanych i swiadomych decyzji moze dawac dobre efekty, ekonomicznie uzasadnione i oplacalne dla inwestora. Buduje dom dla mozej zony, syna i dla siebie, ostatnia rzecza na jaka bym sie zgodzil bylo by zrobienie czegos na skroty albo nie tak jak nalezy


Wystarczy podstawowa wiedza i dobrze stosowany twz. zdrowy rozsądek , znajomość podstaw fizyki, dużo dużo czytać ze zrozumieniem, z dociekliwością detektywa poznawać i nie powielać błędów innych, a będzie dobrze. Jak ma być dobrze trzeba zrobić samemu, lub stać i patrzeć z odległości 1 metra na ręce.
 Na pożyteczne spożytkowanie nadmiaru energi można przed uprawomocnieniem się PnB zrobić: 
- rusztowanie do murowania, zawsze lepsze niż warszawskie, stare plastykowe skrzynki na butelki- super sztywne i super lekkie, deski na górę, skręcane zwykłymi wkrętami, oczywiście dodatkowo Alu drabinka ze min 5 stopniami z casto z promocji  by wleść z ciężkim BK czy wiadrem zaprawy na górę , sam wypróbowałem , do wysokości trzech skrzynek ( głowa na wysokości ok2,8 m  czyli np. murujemy działówki) super , cztery trzeba lekko uważać by nie fikło, przy pięciu dobrze dorobić proste lekkie podpórki z desek. Prosto ,tanio, pewnie, łatwo.
- jeżeli będziesz murował z BK na zaprawę to zrobić skrzynkę  do rozkładania zaprawy.
- zrobić wózek dwukółkę do wożenia bloczków, BK, wiader wiader zaprawą czy piachem
- jeżeli spodziewasz się wody w wykopach(wywiad u sąsiada, samemu wykopane dołki do pomiaru poziomu wody gruntowej) czas wykonać sprzęt do parodniowego wypompowywania wody. zwykła pompka zanurzona w wykopie momentalnie wciągnie kamyk i się zatnie, sterowanie klasycznym pływakiem jest  beznadziejne i trzeba przerabiać.
jeśli nie masz wody z sieci można kupić zbiornik paletowy ( ok 200 zł) 1 m3  , woda wiadomo potrzebna do np.zagęszczania piachu, polewania chudziaka, do zaprawy, mycia rąk itp.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bulka z maslem z rana... sama radosc  :wink: 

-rusztwanie mam juz, kilka ramek warszawskiego, ale pomysl ze skrzynkami mi sie podoba... najleposze byly by pewnie takie po piwie...tylko sad je wziac... wiem kupic kilka skrzynek piwa  :big grin:  pod plaszczykiem koniecznosci budowlanej to moze i zona sie zgodzi  :big grin: 

-bloczki zamierzam kleic, 

-wozek juz jest  :big grin: 

-wody u nas brak, grunt jest suchy jak pieprz, wszelkie wody gruntowe opadly na skutek dzialania drenazu pobliskiej autostrady (sasiad probowal dowiercic sie studnia glebinowa...  :smile:  odpuscil )

-wode bierzaca natomiast mamy bez problemu, mam tez zbiornik IBC ktory zbiera deszczowke z wiaty nad moim ukochanym pojazdem.


a tak BTW ro dzieki za podpowiedzi  :smile:  wozek wprawdzie mam ale nie przyszlo by do glowy aby bloczki nim wozic  :smile:

----------


## klaudiusz_x

Będziesz mieć wentylację grawiatcyjną czy mechaniczną? W przypadku tej drugiej można ograniczyć ilość kanałów wentylacyjnych. Co prawda koszt kanałów nie jest zbyt duży, ale po co tracić cenną przestrzeń.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W projekcie mamy zwykla, tradycyjna wentylacje i pewnie przy takiej zostaniemy. Generalnie ciagi wentylacyjne z tego co widze w projekcie sa 2 (pomijam ten do kotlowni ktory idzie w obrysie komina glownego - tak przynajmniej rozumiem rysunek, pewnie kierbud bedzie mi to musial objasnic :smile: ). pierwszy jest w narozniku sypialni nad malym pokoikiem na dole - dla dolnej i gornej lazienki (puszczamy go w scianie zewnetrznej zgodnie z sugestia projektanta adaptujacego, aby oszczedzic miejsce) i drugi jest w spizarni - dla kuchni, ten tez pujdzie w scianie.

Do kominka chyba jest tylko dymowy + jakis nawiew do paleniska pewnie. Jak sciagne tu kierownika na sprawdzenie zbrojen to go przepytam.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Czesc i czołem. Do pomieszczenia z kominkiem tez musi byc wentylacja

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a jak rozgranicza sie pomieszczenia jesli nie sa nijak podzielone? czyli kuchnio-jadalnio-salono-korytarz z klatka schodowa na przyczepke?  :smile:  

zerkam w rysunki i juz widze ze do kominka jest ksztaltka kominowa z otworem dymowym fi200 oraz otworem wentylacyjnym 10x17cm...

czyli chyba cos takiego ?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tez miałam dylemat z rozgraniczeniem. Mam tak samo kuchnio-jadalnio-salonowo. W kuchni jest kanal went, ale oprocz tego przy kominku jest zrobiona druga wentylacja

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas na rysunkach do kuchni ida 3 (w czego jeden jest zapiety w spirzarni a 2 zostaja w kuchni). Pytanie: jak wyprowadzic taki kanal jak na ksztaltce na powyzszym zdjeciu? Kominek chcemy miec "w scianie" bez zadnych kamiennych obudow itp itd. Sciane moze z cegly robiorkowej, w niej "na plasko" kominek, w narozniku salonu (patrz widok rzutu parteru na 1 stronie).

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Pytanie: jak wyprowadzic taki kanal jak na ksztaltce na powyzszym zdjeciu?


zwyczajnie fleksem z tarczą do betonu ,przed murowaniem,wyciąć otwór(pod wymiar kratki) na odpowiednim boku ok 5-10 cm poniżej stropu. jak zwykle jest wiele ALE.  - rewizja na dole?, przeznaczenie :nawiew? wywiew?  położenie kanału na dachu wobec zachodu? itp itp , poczytaj projekt,pogoogluj a wtedy zadaj konkretne pytanie , pomożecie? POMOŻEMY.

ps. spróbuj odkryć jak prawidłowo montuje się do podłoża pierwszy element komina systemowego czyli  ceramiczną podstawę (obojętnie z czy bez odpływu kondensatu) A luzem, B przyklejamy na klej ceramiczny, C przyklejamy na zaprawę do murowania. ile instrukcji,ile wykonawców ,ile sprzedawców tyle rozwiązań, he he przerobiłem temat u siebie. mam dziesiątki taki zagwózdek ,wszystkie Cię spotkają na budowie, chcesz następne?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tomkowi, chyba chodziło o to jak w rogu zrobic komin, zeby kominek jak najmiej byl wywalony w glab salonu, tak???

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> jak w rogu zrobic komin, zeby kominek jak najmiej byl wywalony w glab salonu, tak???


a widziałaś już kiedyś _ róg  wywalony w głąb salonu_? :no:  nie? ja też nie widziałem.




> ... jak ... zrobic komin


 według projektu

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> a widziałaś już kiedyś róg wywalony w głąb salonu? nie? ja też nie widziałem.


..zacznij patrzec dalej  - to zobaczysz wiecej. Ja widzialam, nawet dwa rogi  :big grin: 


Tomek moze pomysl o kominie w scianie zewnetrznej - cos podobnego ma chyba Kwitko.  Ale pogadaj z kierownikiem lub konstruktorem jakby oni to widzieli i czy to wogle jest mozliwe przy Twoim projekcie

----------


## Kwitko

Tak, tak, my mamy kominek w ścianie nośnej.
 U Tomasza komin od kominka będzie na samym dole dachu, kawałek nad rynną i tak się zastanawiam jak to będzie wyglądać?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> U Tomasza komin od kominka będzie na samym dole dachu, kawałek nad rynną i tak się zastanawiam jak to będzie wyglądać?


 Dokladnie, dlatego tez napisałam czy to w ogole byłoby mozliwe w tym projekcie

Tomek, a pomysl czy pierwotne usytuowanie kominka w centrum domu tak, ze jest plecami do kuchni, a widoczny zarowno z jadalni jak i salonu nie bylo korzystniejsze? To tak tylko moja mysl, bo oczywiscie kazdy ustawia dom wg swoich przemyslen i tak jak mu wygodnie. 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Hej.

Kominek na scianie gdzie byl pierowtnie znacznie zaweza ciag miedzy jadalnia a salonem. Sztucznie dzieli te pomieszczenia, choc oczywiscie jest kozystniejszy pod wzgledem rozprowadzenia ciepla itp itd... No ale u nas bedzie w narozniku  :smile: 

W zasadzie mysle ze jak juz przyjdzie na niego czas to znajdzie sie i rozwiazanie, tymczasem trzeba wymurowac stan "0" zamiast zaprzatac sobie glowe kominkiem, o!  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

no ale pod komin przydałby sie fundament  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

oczywiscie, stopa bedzie tam gdzie ja projektant adaptujacy naniusl, czyli w narozniku. zazbrojona siatka wg projektu.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> oczywiscie, stopa bedzie tam gdzie ja projektant adaptujacy naniusl, czyli w narozniku. zazbrojona siatka wg projektu.


To ja juz sie zakreciłam  :wink:  Jesli tak jest to git. Powodzenia

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

chodzilo mi pierwotnie o to czy oraz jak moge wykozystac kanal wentylacyjny w ksztaltce ktorej widok jest wyzej przy zalozenie ze ksztaltki wstawie w samym narozniku, a przed nimi dam kominek i z przednia scianka kominka zlicuje sciane od posadzki az po strop. Czyli jesli spojrzec na rzut parteru bede mial symetrycznie sciete narozniki salonu, po jednej stronie scianka umozliwiajaca wejscie do malego pokoju na dole, a po drugiej scianka w ktorej bedzie osadzony kominek, w narozniku tym czasem (tej zamknietej scianka przestrzeni komin systemowy z kanalem wentylacyjnym).

O wyglad dachu sie nie obawiam, nie bedzie tak zle  :big grin:  mamy dlugie okapy...  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Przydałoby się poprzekręcać o 90 stopni kolejne strzemiona (zamki) w zbrojeniu ławy. Zobacz u Netbeta na początku dziennika były foty jak ma być, o wygiętych łączeniach z pręta 12 mm z odpowiednim zakładem w rogach budynku też nie zapomnij.
> pozdro


hej, dopiero teraz zauwazylem ze pisales o tym :smile:  zona mi wytknela palcem ;P

strzemionka poprzekrecam na nastepnych koszak ktore bede wiazal. tak dla zasady, choc przy takim zagieciu jak mam kierownik mi to klepnal i moglo by byc tak samo na wszytskich.

na narozniki i wszelkie polaczenia mam 60 metrowych kawalkow preta zebrowanego fi12 do pozaginania. Czyli zakladki na kazdy z bokow wyjda po 50 cm, a wiec jeszcze po jednym strzemionie musze podokladac przy laczeniu poszczegolnych koszy ze soba juz w wykopie. Na obecna chwile mam pierwsze strzemie 60cm od konca preta i potem rozstaw co 40cm (w projekcie niby co 50 zaplanowano, ale uznalismy ze ciut zagescimy bo te 50cm to zbyt zadko wg mojego kierownika).

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jako ze dzis "jest moc" kilka widoczkow z wlasnorecznie skleconej wizyalizacji.

Niestety biblioteki wypasazenia MEGA MEGA ubogie stad niestety umoeblowanie, podlogi itp itd sa tylko po to aby byly w celu okreslenia proporcji.

Co jest istotne to gabaryty, ksztalty pomieszczen itp itd... no i to mozna sobie juz po domu "pospacerowac"

BTW. Gdyby ktos dysponowal bibliotekami do ArCon'a tudziez namiarem na jakis freeware'owy soft do projektowania to chetnie przytule.

widok z kuchni przez jadalnie na salon EDIT: w tej ceglanej sciance w oddali bedzie kominek wlasnie


widok spod naszego orzecha (ktory to sie ostanie) na taras, jadalnio-salon oraz na gorze na okno pokoju naszego Smarka (to niebieskawe)


widok "z kominka" na salon-jadalnie-kuchnie-klateke schodowa... zgodnie z zapowiedziami o ubogiej bazie jest meblowa wiocha...ale nic to


no i widok od fronto-boku


tyle na dzis --> teraz perla chmielowa  psssyt  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

stuk puk! dzień dobry/dobry wieczór...żona Tomasza się kłania... :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

łomatko zona inwestorka wpadla na kontrole  :smile:  zatem niniejszym przedstawiam moja osobista zone  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Witaj żono Tomasza  :big grin:

----------


## aksamitka

witam sie w Waszym dzienniku :smile: 

bede do Was zagladac  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

Witamy, witamy :smile:  dzisiaj, zniecierpliwiona i stęskniona za wiosną...żona inwestorka zakupiła już pierwsze nasiona kwiatów do wysiania...ha!;P przecież nawet na budowie, nooo-powiedzmy w pobliżu...może być kolorowo ;P prawda? :smile:

----------


## ziuta62

Przyleciałam się przywitać! Przeczytałam dziennik no i cóż. Tylko pogratulować! My niestety budować będziemy na odległość. Mieszkamy w UK.Czasem planujemy wpadać na inspekcję.Musimy zaufać naszemu architektowi, który bedzie KB. Wykończeniówkę będzie robił mąż. Pytałam o ceny bo projekt jest na ukończeniu i staramy się szacunkowo coś określić. Domek nam się właśnie powiększył o dodatkowe 20m piwnicy. Skarpa. 
Bardzo ładny dom wybraliście. Mam sentyment do dachów dwuspadowych. Mój też dwuspadowy, ale przyczółkowy, z takimi "spódniczkami' dookoła domu. 
Fajnie, że nie zrezygnowaliście z kominka, a w takim dużym salonie to ozdoba. Będę podgladać. 
Pozdrawiam i trzymam kciuki!!!

----------


## aksamitka

> Witamy, witamy dzisiaj, zniecierpliwiona i stęskniona za wiosną...żona inwestorka zakupiła już pierwsze nasiona kwiatów do wysiania...ha!;P przecież nawet na budowie, nooo-powiedzmy w pobliżu...może być kolorowo ;P prawda?



u nas zima pełną parą- choć tez już wypatruje wiosennego słoneczka- wszelkie nasiona juz gotowe do wysiewu  :wink:

----------


## LukaszKRK

My już też nogami przebieramy, czekamy na PnB ale nasiona też czekają  :wink:  Ostatnio nawet już wrysowałem dom z ogrodem w Google Earth, dla zainteresowanych z minimalnymi umiejętnościami technicznymi robi się to w programie: Google SketchUp 6. Super zabawa dla niemogących się doczekać  :wink:  Jak by był problem to mogę pomóc.

----------


## Gosia_A

no i zima chyba zadomowiła się jednak na dobre...od rana wciąż sypie i sypie...jest pięknie, ale trochę ciepło, więc na bałwana chyba nie ma co liczyć...jeszcze z 2 tygodnie mogłaby u nas zostać, ale jak dla mnie-w lutym może już przyjść wiosna... :big grin:  wracając do roślinek..oprócz nasion, ukorzeniają się również begonie  :smile: )))

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wiosne to ja chce od jutra a nie od lutego! 

ziuta, jesli na odleglosc to zastanowcie sie nad nadzorem inwestorskim, sam kierownik budowy, tym bardziej jesli to przy okazji projektant budynku niestety moze nie byc do konca obiektywny jesli nie bedziecie mu patrzec na rece. wg mnie nie da sie uniknac pomylem (drobnych lub mniej drobnych) zarowno przy projektowaniu jak i przy wykonastwie (a sam projektuje a potem wykonuje - wprawdzie nie budynki a maszyny przemyslowe), a jesli projektant = nadzorca wykonawcy - > kierbud to mimo wszytsko lepiej aby ktos jeszcze czuwal nad waszymi pieniedzmi - nadzor inwestorski.

Nasze PnB wczoraj stalo sie ostateczne - uprawocnilo sie, dzis natomiast Zona Inwestorka odebrala Dziennik Budowy osteplowany.

Generalnie mam juz zaklepanego geodete ktory tylko czeka za wezwanie, mam zaklepany beton, bloczki M6 czekaja az bedzie zielone swiatlo zeby przyjechac... i wszytsko bylo by pieknie... gdyby nie to ze od rana pada snieg. Nie wiem po jaka cholere pada bo od razu topnieje, ale pada i mnie wkurza. Bo nawet nosa sie nie chce z domu wychylic.

Mam tez 3 oferty na strop - nie jest zle, choc jak zawsze sa zwyciezcy i sa przegrani. 

Chce tutaj polecic 2 firmy ktore na polecenie zasluguja (stropy):
1. Konbet - oferta byla blyskawicznie, cenowo jest po srodku, oferta jest jednak dosc ogolnikowa, prosilem o uszczegulowienie ale tu juz troche czekam
2. Stopex - mega profesjonalnie, szybko i skladnie. Wyslalem pliczek DWG jaki zrobilem i dostalem PROJEKT STROPU zrobiony na jego podstawie - wprawdzie tylko w PDF ale widac ze nie amator to rysowal  :smile:  cenowo troche drozej niz Konbet, ale za to wiem dokladnie co ile kosztuje i ile czego ujeto w ofercie za ile i po co itp - slowem polecam  :smile: 

nie wiem jeszcze czy wybor padnie na ktorakolwiek z powyzszych firm - pewnie bede decydowal na podstawie ceny jak juz przyjdzie co do czego, a nie wiem na czym bedziemy wtedy stali, ale obie napewno zasluguja na wzmianke... a niech tam im bedzie, moze rating w googlach ciut im podniose  :wink: 

temperatury sa generalnie dodatnie, wiec gdyby nie ten snieg to bym sie pokusil o wykopanie i zalanie lawy... niestety booje sie ze mnie zaleje i bede kopal drugi raz...

----------


## aksamitka

Tomasz, chyba nie ma co ryzykowac, pogoda jaka jest każdy widzi....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no w takich warunkach pogodowych to dupa blada... mialbym po powiedzenia kilka slow nt tegorocznej zimy ale nie nadaja sie to druku  :big grin: 

jak czekalismy na PnB to bylo slicznie i wiosennie... jak juz mozemy to sie zpierdzielila pogoda... ehhh, co za swiat  :wink:

----------


## ziuta62

Tomasz! dziekuję za rady. Właśnie się wczoraj zastanawialiśmy nad tym nadzorem. Chcielibyśmy być przy całym stanie zero.Zależy nam na poprawnych izolacjach i ubiciu ziemi/piachu/ pod wylewkę, bo z tym są przewaznie problemy i olewanie. Przy ścianach powinno być łatwiej, a strop belkowy i więżba to już zupełnie nie nasza bajka. Jak zrobią jak w projekcie to tak będzie. Dlatego myśleliśmy o dobrej zapłacie dla architekta żeby jako KB się przyłożył i trochę tam w naszym imieniu podyrektorował.
Ja też myślę, że powinieneś się wstrzymać z pracami ziemnymi. To jest ciężka praca. Poodpoczywaj trochę, jeszcze się namęczysz.
Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no nie mam wyjscia, puki nie bedzie stabilnie i bezdeszczowo (a i nie mroznie)

tylko kazdy stracony tydzien mnie boli, bo moze sie potem okazac ze mi go zabraknie na koniec roku. u nas jest troche inna sytuacja, bede budowal sam, w pojedynke przewaznie, a to wymaga czasu. co innego jak wpada ekipa na budowe, 10 osob powiedzmy... wtedy robota sie odpycha i mozna prawie ze zamieszkac po sezonie... ale w pojedynke to kazda stracona chwila to chwila ktora moze sporo kosztowac potem nerwow. tymbardziej ze pracuje zawodowo, wiec czasu po pracy jest tylko kilka godzin w tygodniu...

byle by do wiosny i oby nastala szybko  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

bazie już są, więc może i wiosna niebawem przegoni tę zimę... :wink:  Antoś...nie będziesz budował w pojedynkę...przecież masz strong woman w domu...ze dwa bloczki Ci doniesie, tu i tam zagrabi, nie będzie tak źle...;P

----------


## Kwitko

Wcale się nie bójcie tak o ten czas. Jeżeli żona dotrzyma słowa i pomoże to będziecie w takiej samej sytuacji jak my. My zaczynaliśmy dokładnie 2 maja 2011 roku (zalany chudziak pod ławy) I gdyby nie ekipa od dachu na początku października mielibyśmy SSZ.  A lato nie rozpieszczało.

Gosia za bloczki fundamentowe to się nawet nie  bierz, ciężkie jak choler..  :wink:  Ale te na ściany już całkiem przyjemnie się nosi  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

szary BK 24x24x59 wazy tyle co bloczek M6 praktycznie  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Eee tam, dacie rade co sie tak pieklisz. Poodpoczywac, nawet jesli przymusowo- pozniej nie bedzie na to czasu  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Czyli mój pustak ceramiczny był lżejszy od Twojego BK?  Mój jeden pustak ważył 17 kg  :smile:  A bloczek fundamentowy to musiał być dużo cięższy bo go podnieść nie mogłam  :sad:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Pierwszy ciezki, drugi ciezki, kilkadziesiaty nosi sie juz sam  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bloczek M6 wazy zaleznie od producenta ok 25kg (suchy... jak naciagnie woda to i 30 pewnie :smile: ) wasze cegly byly lzejsze bo sa mniejsze (BK 24x24x59 na m2 wchodzi 7szt), zreszta ceramika poryzowana jest lzejsza chyba troche... chyba


ja sie nie boje noszenia czy fizycznej pracy, tylko braku czasu sie obawiam, juz teraz go na wszystko brakuje a co potem bedzie ?:>

----------


## bułkazmiodem

> ja sie nie boje noszenia czy fizycznej pracy, tylko braku czasu sie obawiam, :>


Tak to już będzię, przyzwyczaisz się, że do SSZ będzie mnóstwo ciężkiej pracy fizycznej i zawsze za mało czasu lub pogody 



> a co potem bedzie ?:>


Potem będzie dobrze, będzie Pan zadowolony. 

ps.Wolisz miód czy masło na bułce? :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A

ja wiem, co Antoś woli...;-P

17...25...a może ze 30 kg...hmmm...chyba nie będzie łatwo
ale z drugiej strony dziecko waży ok 23kg i też czasami chce na ręce...hehehe i jakoś trzeba dawać radę ;-P

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

z braku lepszych zajec budowlanych zabieram sie za budowe przyczepki

te nowe oferowane w punktach sprzedarzy sa albo drogie albo papierowe, te uzywane sa przewaznie tak zmeczone ze strach zapinac czy aby dowlecze sie do domu, po za tym ceny jakie wolaja za nie wlasciciele sa na granicy bezczelnosci i absurdu

jest jeszcze kategoria trzecia: czyli nowe samorobki, i tu w zasadzie bylo by w czym wybrac... ale nie mam nic pod nosem, wiec zbuduje sobie sam

kupilem oryginalna homologowana os, zaczep, oswietlenie, blotniki, narysowalem sobie rame w rzutach, jutro przerysuje to do modelu 3D i posprawdzam obciazenia, moze nawet wkleje widok modelu  :smile:  do konca tygodnia kupie profile i jak czas pozwoli to moze w sobote zaczne spawac

jako ze przyczepke wlasnej konstrukcji mozna zarejestrowac (choc jest to bardziej klopotliwe bo wymaga sporzadzenia dokumentacji, zrobienia przegladu, oraz wyzszych oplat rejestracyjnych) to uznalismy ze robimy sami...  :smile: 

kopac i tak na razie sie nie da, bo pogoda za malo stabilna, bo geodeta jeszcze nie wytyczyl (bo trzeba 7 dni czekac)... wiec zajme sie przyczepka  :big grin: 

zalozenia: przestrzen ladunkowa ~ 2000x1200mm, DMC 750kg, przy czym wspolczynnik bezpieczenstwa zakladam 1,5  :wink:

----------


## bułkazmiodem

> z braku lepszych zajec budowlanych zabieram sie za budowe przyczepki


A czy wiesz że jeżeli szerokość obrysu (np nadkoli ) przekroczy 160 cm to potrzebne są światła obrysowe ? szwagier zrobił  jedną ,słyszałem co nie co. Sprawdż jaki masz w dowodzie rejestracyjnym dopuszczalny DMC ( bez ham.najazdowego) w TWOIM AUCIE , właśnie takie  DMC  deklarujesz w swojej SAM inaczej masz mandat nawet jak przyczepa pusta . Pamiętaj o oponach (obciążenie dopuszczalne).  Zrób sobie kiprowany dyszel, można wywalić piach bez odpinania od auta co na pochyłości dużo ułatwia, masywna rama z przodu pozwala (mocować) przewieść wysokie przedmioty (betoniarkę) bez ryzyka że hamując rozwalą auto z tyłu. szerokość paki 1250 inaczej zapomnij o paletach i widlaku.
Jak nie masz jak prostować ,po spawaniu,to zamiast kątowników użyj rur o przekroju np.prostokątnym 
Jak przyczepkę zrobisz lichą to na przeglądzie na Twó koszt zlecą obliczenia ekspertowi-rzeczoznawcy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc bulka  :smile: 

jestem konstruktorem, tak na co dzien, zawodowo znaczy :smile:  licha to ona (przyczepka) nie bedzie  :big grin:  komplet przewidzianego ustawa o ruchu drogowym oraz odpowiednim rozpozadzeniem dotyczacym wypasazenia pojazdow juz mam (wliczajac w to oczywiscie obrysowki). 
Obliczenia robie sam, projekt i rysunki rowniez. 
Dyszel robie zwyczajny, nie mam ani czasu ani ochoty za nadmierne komplikacje, tym bardziej ze to moja pierwsza przyczepka. czesc nosna ramy spawam z profila zamknietego kwadratowego 50x50mm scianka 4mm, konstrukcje burt z profila 40x40 scianka 3 oraz 40x20 scianka 2. Wykladam sklejka wodoodporna 21mm na podlodze oraz sklejka 10mm na burtach.
uchwyt Al-Ko, os nie hamowana Al-Ko, lampy z homologacja
Pospawam sobie sam, napewno nie bede sie wstydzil swoich spawow  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmiodem

> czesc bulka jestem konstruktorem, tak na co dzien, zawodowo znaczy licha to ona (przyczepka) nie bedzie 
> Pospawam sobie sam, napewno nie bede sie wstydzil swoich spawow


chętnie obejrzę rysunki i zdjęcia , spawów także  :roll eyes:  będziesz cynkował ogniowo? Dobrze mieć u dołu pod burtami uchwyty do plandeki i pasów mocujących ładunek.Kiprowany dyszel nie jest wcale skomplikowany czy trudny w wykonaniu a bardzo praktyczny.
ps. warto zwrócić uwagę na fakt że  wieziony ciężar nie zawsze da się równo  rozłożyć  na powierzchni podłogi więc często przyczepka ,,chce się zwichrować'' ,zapobiegają temu sztywne masywne burty.
jeżeli to nie tajemnica to co konstruujesz  na codzień

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

1. rysunki: wyeksportuje do jakiegos graficznego formatu i cos wkleje
2. cynkowal nie wiem czy bede bo nie mam namiaru na galwanizernie w poblizu ktora by mogla zrobic taki gabaryt, a wozic kilkadziesiat km nie bardzo mam czym i ochote, mam za to malarnie proszkowa zaprzyjazniona i mozliwe ze pomaluje proszkowo
3. burty tak jak wspomnialem, sklejka #10 na konstrukcji z profila 40x20x2 , podloga sklejka #21
4. zadna tajemnica (nie pracuje dla armi :smile: ) projektuje maszyny przemyslowe glownie dla przemyslu spozywczego, po zaprojektowaniu natomiast przebieram sie i buduje to co zaprojektowalem  :smile:  zatem pelen zakres, od pomyslu, przez projekt, dokumentacje, prace slusarskie, na obszyciu automatyka i uruchomieniu skonczywszy  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmiodem

> nie mam namiaru na galwanizernie w poblizu ktora by mogla zrobic taki gabaryt


Lakiernie proszkowe często  też nie mają za duże kabiny pieców do wygrzewania, zakłady ocynku ogniowego kładą grubszą warstwę ocynku i są zdecydowanie tańsze niż galwanizerie.




> projektuje maszyny przemysłowe głównie dla przemyslu spozywczego, po zaprojektowaniu natomiast przebieram sie i buduje to co zaprojektowałem


no to już wiem czemu masz giętarkę z chromoniklu pospawaną MAGiem ,  z TIGiem napewno też musisz sobie radzić, swój chłop  :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mam zaprzyjazniona lakierne dysponujaca odpowiednia komora, ale nie wiem jeszcze czy faktycznie bedzie proszek, w kwestii ocynku ogniowego dzis temat podrazylem i najblizsza cynkownie ktora mogla by mi to wykonac mam w obornikach wlkp - tak wiec ocynk sobie podaruje na pewno  :smile: 

gietarka jest wlasnie TIGiem spawana  :smile:  wole uzywac TIGa do nierdzewki bo spawy sa zdecydowanie bardziej estetyczne, 

do czarnej uzywam MIGa a do konstrukcyjnych glebokich spawow elektrody

aluminium w mojej branzy nie wystepuje wiec nie spawam, ale moze sie naucze w chwili przyplywu weny tworczej, musialbym o tym poczytac, a aktualnie mi sie nie chce  :big grin:  listonosz przyniosl "swit" lebbon'a wiec mam ciekawsza lekture niz spawalnictwo  :big grin:

----------


## bułkazmiodem

> listonosz przyniosl "swit" lebbon'a


muratora sobie kup, dreszczyk emocji murowany

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mamy prenumerate  :smile: 

tymczasem zeby nie bylo ze sie nic nie dzieje, dzis wlasnie formalnie nastapil ten dzien kiedy wszelkie formalnosci sa za nami  :smile: 

PnB juz dawno prawomocne, a dzis wlasnie minal termin okreslony w zgloszeniu dla PINB jako termin rozpoczecia prac budowlanych, niestety mroz chwycil za gardlo i puscic nie chce... trudno, zajme sie przyczepka

w sobote chyba zamkne sie w garazu, nagrzeje troche i pospawam rame, pochwale sie zdjeciami  :smile: 

tymczasem zycze wszystkim ciepla

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No i rama pospawana. Przywiozlem z pracy nagrzewnice gazowa, wzialem z kempingu butle 5kg i nagrzalismy sobie garaz. Z tesciem pocielismy stal i pospawalem rame + zarys burt. Zamontowalismy os i zaczep. Przyczepke jest ciezka, z wyliczen wynika ze sama tylko rama wazy 98 kg, os 30kg, kola po ok 13 kg, zaczep 1kg, wiec na obecna chwile to ok 155kg, to nie malo. z drugiej jednak strony konstrukcja jest bardzo bardzo sztywna i solidna. Profile na dyszlu i glownej czesci ramy to 50x50 scianka 4, i to glownie one generuja duza wage.

W tygodniu skoncze burty i tylna klape, musze tez jeszcze dokupic troche okuc roznych, zawiasy, zamki, oczka montazowe do pasow itp

Po zapieciu do samochodu stwierdzam ze mogla by byc ciut wyzsza, lub miec wieksze kola, wtedy stala by idealnie plasko, a tak jest delikatnie pochylona, nie wiele, moze o kilka stopni. w niczym to nie przeszkadza, ale jednak nie jest perfekcyjnie  :smile: 

Zdjecia ponizej. 











Spawy zeszlifowalismy na plasko tylko od gory, tam gdzie bedzie lezala sklejka, aby nie odstawala i lezala plasko. Reszta spawow jest nietknieta i jak tylko troche sie ociepki to zrobie jakies zdjecie spiecial for bułka  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

A może w ramach walki z nudą zrobisz jeszcze jedną przyczepkę, chętnie odkupię za rozsądną cenę.....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mysle ze nieszczegolnie warto bylo by ci z gdyni do poznania sie po nia bujac :smile:  tym bardziej ze musiala bys miec czym ja przewiezc (rejestracja i ubezpieczenie w przypadku SAM'a) jest ciut bardziej skomplikowane (tylko odrobine, jednak nie bardzo jest opcja aby pojechac po przyczepke juz tablica i kwitami  :smile: )

co nie zmienia faktu ze czas bym znalazl  :smile:  w kwestii ceny natomiast na chwile obecna nie potrafie  odpowiedziec  :smile:  wynika ona z przeznaczenia przyczepki co skolei implikuje jej mozliwosci, konieczne do uzycia materialy itp.

----------


## WiolaB

hmmmm, przyczepka standardowa nic wymyślnego, z rejestracją to jak już robiłbyś swoją to i tą na próbne blachy. Pytanie czy warto ( kwestia ceny)  jak mówisz bo to jest ponad 600 w dwie strony, tyle że była by mocna i pewnie zrobiona, masywniejsza niż te kupcze.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

obawiam sie ze rocznie wolno zarejestrowac tylko 1 pojazd SAM na siebie  :smile: 

podliczylem dotad poniesione koszty i jest to prawie 1400 PLN, do tego mam jeszcze do kupienia material na podloge i burty, do tego troche okuc i pewnie zrobi sie 1700, i jeszcze rejestracja i OC  :smile:  nie bedzie taniej niz w markecie.

proponuje zerknac na allegro, napewno znajdziecie w okolicy kogos kto robi podobne przyczepki pod zamowienie, i pewnie bedzie tanszy, ja swoja przewymiarowalem w kwestii wytrzymalosci dosc znacznie  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmiodem

> ja swoja przewymiarowalem w kwestii wytrzymalosci dosc znacznie


Do takiej konstrukcji dodałbym :
- podnoszone kółko z przodu na dyszlu. Niesłychanie praktyczne , np., odpinasz przyczepkę załadowaną  pustakami i jedziesz autem po cement , przyczepka stoi ,jak płasko da się kawałek przepchać, gotowe kółko z pokrętłem i uchwytem można kupić. 
- z tyłu pod klapą załadowczą z profila dorobiłbym  ramkę  z dnem  z blachy  , w taką wnękę wygodnie montujesz tablicę i światła które chronisz tak przed zbiciem ( pobrudzeniem) przy  rozładunku czy cofaniu
- Swiatła kup z bocznym podświetlaniem ( przeżroczysta  szybka boku) dla tablicy rejestracyjnej,  jak zakombinujesz z dwużarnikową żarówką  15/5 wat to będziesz miał  przeciwmgielne(obowiązkowe) i cofania( pożyteczne). Z przodu potrzebne światła białe obrysowe, białe odblaski, z tyłu czerwone trójkąty, na bokach pomarańczowe odlaski.
- boki burt wytrzymałe na nacisk z góry ale mniej z boku więc dodałbym pionowo ze dwa na wysokości profile  dla wzmocnienia na przypadek wiezienia np. gotowego betonu , sam woziłem , 0,3 kubika to ok. 700 kg, prze na burty, beton musi być bardzo gęsty wręcz sypki inaczej się zawibruje i będziesz kilofem rozładowywał, na miejscu kastra czy wiadro woda wiertarka z mieszadłem  i mieszasz tak jak potrzebujesz.
- bardzo praktyczna jest rama z profila z przodu montowana na cztery śruby z boku burt, do niej mocujesz wszystkie wysokie czy wielkie ( np. okna) elementy. Warto jej wysokość zgrać z wysokością  bagażnika auta, i można wozić 4 czy 5 metrowe zbrojenie, woziłem 6 metrowe zagięte 90st na drugim metrze , można choć trochę kaskaderka.
- jeżeli masz trzecie koło dobrze mieć zapas montowany z przodu na burcie.
- w przedniej  burcie górny profil może być za mały  ,dałbym taki jak na dole, oraz dodałbym ze trzy poprzeczki  pionowo by wystawały u dołu poniżej dyszla i każdą spawając spoinami pionowymi( pachwinowo a nie na dyszel czołowo) bokiem do  dyszli( środkowy wyjdzie nie symetrycznie trudno) . Przy hamowaniu powstaje największe opóżnienie i moment pędu , jeżeli uznamy żę coś ciężkiego może zerwać się z mocowania i rypnąć w burtę to powstanie bardzo duża siła. 
- między sklejkę podłogi a profile  dałbym z plastyku podkładki  5 mm grube co kawałek  inaczej na styku stal-drewno będzie zawsze woda lub wilgoć , w rogach podłogi trzeba otwory którymi spłynie woda z deszczu. 
- nie zapomnij zaczepy uchwyty dla ładunku czy plandek
- do rejestracji SAM trzeba poglądowy  rysunek  z wymiarami, cztery zdjęcia, tablice tymczasowe, przegląd + nabicie tabliczki  i numerów na ramie razem ok 500 zł ,bezterminowy przegląd, ubezpieczenie oc  50 zł/rok.

przyczepka wygląda solidnie jak dodasz poprzeczki burt bocznych i przedniej będzie służyć wiele lat. 
pozdro

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc bulka

na obecna chwila pospawana jest tak jak pisalem RAMA + ZARYS burt. 

-boczne burty beda mialy jeszcze po 2 pionowe poprzeczki, mam pociete ale nie zdarzylem obspawac, bo gaz sie skonczyl, zrobilo sie zimno i pozno troche
-przednia burta analogicznie
-tylnej klapy nie ruszylem nawet, profil tez nie jest pociety
-tylna zabudowa pod tablice jest pocieta ale nie pospawana
-lampy mam takie  (maja boczne podswietlenie) + dodatkowo obrysowki LEDowe

-przednie kolko manewrowe bedzie, docenilem jego zalety przy kempingu i tu bedzie napewno tez
-wszelkich okuc jeszcze nie mam, kupie jak bede mial juz sklejke, a sklejke kupie jak skoncze rame  :smile: 
-na rame bedzie jeszcze spawany profil 20x40 na wysoki kant, czyli sklejka na burtach bedzie miala podparcie z kazdej strony: na gorze o profil 20x40 pospawany tak jak na zdjeciach, na bokach i w srodku na poprzeczkach pionowych i dodatkowo na dole, przy podlodze przyczepki o rownolegly do gornej poprzeczki profil 20x40, zakladajac na burty sklejke o grubosci 10mm wypchniecie jej przez ladunek przewozony w srodku jest prawie ze niemozliwe, 

zaraz postaram sie jakis rysunek wkleic


EDIT: widok docelowej ramy





i ze sklejkami



modelowac osi oraz kol mi sie nie chce  :big grin:  na potrzeby rejestracji mam plaskie rysunki w ACad, wystarczy mysle




rejestracja wychodzi ciut taniej niz pisales, komplet dokumentacji mam, rysunki rowniez, przyczepke trzeba rowniez zwazyc przed wizyta na stacji diagnostycznej

generalnie, nie wiem czy dam rade w tygoniu, ale mam plan aby najdalej w sobote wszelkie spawalniczo-slusarskie prace zakonczyc

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zmieniajac temat: jutro zamawiam bloczki M6  :smile:  wreszcie jakis ruch w temacie :smile:  W tygodniu powinny przyjechac, jak juz beda u nas podam cene. Na razie ciiicho sza zeby nie zapeszyc  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No i dupa...

bloczki przyjada jak... jak pusci mroz i sprzedawca bedzie w stanie oderwac palety od placu... niestety przymarzly a szarpanie widlakiem konczy sie polamaniem palety i rozsypaniem bloczkow...

kiepsko

----------


## WiolaB

To ja Ci się pochwalę... Mam już kupiony beton komórkowy na cały dom....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> To ja Ci się pochwalę... Mam już kupiony beton komórkowy na cały dom....


jaki? po ile? ile szt w sumie? albo ile m2 wam wyszlo ?

----------


## WiolaB

Kupiłem z firmy  Prefabet Reda blisko poprzez hurtownię i u nich leży do czasu budowy. Wyszło po 7,09 brutto za sztukę 24x24x590 klasy 600, orientacyjnie policzyłem 
200 m2 ścian nośnych i kupiłem 1400 szt oraz 280 szt połówek 12x24x59 po 3,91 za sztukę. Z tych cen oczywiście odliczę 15% podatku..
Straszyli w hurtowniach ze zdrożeje w lutym, więc kupiłem niech leży i czeka

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bialy czy szary? wersja gladka czy PW? uchwyt montazowy?

my dzis wlasnie kupilismy w Leroy Merlin za rogiem po 5,95PLN/szt, kupowac bedziemy partiami po 6 palet (taka ilosc moga nam przywiezc a my mamy miejsce aby je zmagazynowac), czyli to jest jakies 40m2

kupilismy BK szary, gladki, klasa 600, nazwa handlowa to TERMOREX, producent Prefabet - Kozienice (paletowany po 48szt, pakowany w zolte charakterystyczne folie)

kurde chetnie kupil bym wszytsko ale nie mam gdzie tego trzymac, dzialke mamy nie wielka, czesciowo juz zagospodarowana, wjazd mozliwy tylko z jednej strony i to zdecydowanie nie dla ciagnika z naczepa (TIR) a co najwyzej dla 6-8 tonowej solowki z HDS.

musimy zostawic reszte miejsca dla bloczkow M6 i jeszcze odrobine aby mogla wjechac grucha z pompa jak bedziemy las lawy. niestety z ulicy nie ma mozliwosci (mamy linie WN przy plocie i nikt przy zrowych zmyslach nie podejmie sie wg mnie manipulowac HDS pod przewodami, a jesli tak to ja sie nie zgodze, w koncu i tak by to moja glowe spadlo gdyby sie cos stalo... )

----------


## WiolaB

biały wersja gładka szlifowana do murowania na klej i zaprawę. Będzie murowany na zaprawę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

aha, dzieki.

a czemu nie na klej ? ja nastawiam sie jednak na klej, stad chetnie wyslucham waszych racji, bo moze jednak lepiej na zaprawe murowac...

----------


## bułkazmiodem

> a czemu nie na klej ?


Cześć Antoś

pewnie ze względu na $ jakie kosztuje klej   i raczej wymagane doświadczenie i umiejętności przy murowaniu na cienkie spoiny, spróbujesz z bloczkami M6 na zaprawę - zrozumiesz jak wygodnie lajkonikowi mieć grubszą spoinę. Generalnie zaprawa zawsze lepsza i tańsza niż klej o ile robimy zaprawę bez plastyfikatora, napowietrzaczy, opóżniaczy itp.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc

lepsza w sensie latwosci murowania dla laika tak? bo zakladam ze pod wzgledem pozniejszej jakosci muru i jego parametrow to jednak lepszy klej? czy nie ?

----------


## WiolaB

A jakie to ma znaczenie za pomocą czego klejone pustaki zaprawy czy kleju jak i tak zakryte to będzie grubą warstwą styropianu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mysle ze ewentualnie dla latwosci polozenia tynkow wewnetrznych, choc to tez pewnie kwestia wzgledna  :smile: 

ja stawiam sobie ambitny cel, uzywac kleju, dlaczego? bo wydaje mi sie to wygodniejsze i bardziej czyste z punktu widzenia przygotowania, tym bardziej ze ja bede murowal sam, bez pomocnika mieszajacego zaprawe i przywozacego mi ja w taczce do kasterki  :smile:  umieszam sobie w wiadrze i juz mam... tak mi sie przynajmniej wydaje  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

O to że budujesz sam nie masz się co obawiać, skoro murarzem nie jesteś to szybko stawianie ścian Ci nie pójdzie więc jak urobisz sobie betoniarkę to uwierz mi że na długo starczy. Ja byłam betoniarkową i pomiędzy urabianiem zdążyłam jeszcze cegieł nanosić, odpocząć  i trochę się ponudzić. Później jak mąż doszedł do wprawy było już trochę gorzej  :wink:   Jeżeli jesteś precyzyjny i dokładny to na pewno poradzisz sobie z klejem. My kilka razy cieszyliśmy się że jednak na zaprawę budujemy jak po kilku warstwach różnice w poziomach się porobiły, następną warstwą wszystko się wyrównało.

----------


## aksamitka

> To ja Ci się pochwalę... Mam już kupiony beton komórkowy na cały dom....


my tez juz zakupilismy  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no tak, ale wy uzywaliscie ceramiki poryzowane gdzie tolerancje wykonania juz chocby z samego procesu powstawania cegly wynikaja sporo wieksze niz dla BK. 

kurcze, jakos nastawilem sie od poczatku na klej i mam nadzieje ze podolam  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> my tez juz zakupilismy


wiec to samo pytanie :smile: 

jaki? za ile? ile?  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

my budujemy z termaliki ( i w małopolsce)wiec nie wiem czy to Cie interesuje

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jak najbardziej interesuje  :smile:  jaka odmiana, jakie grube itp itd  :smile:

----------


## aksamitka

termalica T4/600 24cm  7,30   T4/600 20cm 6,95   T3/600 12 3,7  ceny bez transportu ,klej cos kolo 16zł

----------


## Kwitko

No tak z ceramiki, ale przed budową chcieliśmy na cienką spoinę budować, porotherm dryfix to się chyba nazywa.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> No tak z ceramiki, ale przed budową chcieliśmy na cienką spoinę budować, porotherm dryfix to się chyba nazywa.



znaczy sie wersje szlifowana tak? no o tej odmianie faktycznie zapomnaialem. tylko cos mi mowi ze w tej odmeinie porotherm moze byc jeszcze drozszy  :wink: 

aksamitka dzieki, a moze wiesz ile kleju powinno sie liczyc na m2 sciany? albo inaczej, ile m2 sciany (spoiny pion i poziom) z jednego worka 25kg ?

----------


## aksamitka

Zużycie kleju Termalica dla bloczków z pióro-wpust  odpowiednio:
 Gr. 12 cm – 1,6 kg/m2
 Gr. 20 cm – 2,7 kg/m2
 Gr. 24 cm – 3,2 kg/m2

 Bloczki gładkie: 
 Gr. 12 cm – 2,1 kg/m2
 Gr. 20 cm – 3,5 kg/m2
 Gr. 24 cm – 4,2 kg/m2

----------


## cronin

Cześć, zajrzałam zgodnie z zapowiedzią, bo mnie ten szary beton gnębił  :smile:  tak szukałam różnic z białym, (poza tym promieniowaniem w normie  :smile: , i lepszą izolacyjnością ), i tak mi się wydaje że szare bloczki są mniej dokładne wymiarowo, stąd murowanie na klej może ci przysporzyć kłopotów. Ale oczywiście mogę się mylić  :smile:  Ja policzyłam wstępnie różnicę w cenie dla siebie i wyszło mi jakieś 1,5 tys.  - zostanę jednak przy białym, chyba że przejdę w silikaty  :smile:  Idę czytać dalej. Powodzenia  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tolerancje wymiarowe sa zalezne od konkretnego wykonania

te ktore kupilismy (termorex, prefabet kozienice) sa wykonane w toleracji TLMB czyli  – tolerancja odchyleń – 1 do 1.5 mm - a zatem najwyzsza produkowana dokladnosc wykonania  :smile: 



wszytskie toleracje tu:

link

----------


## bułkazmiodem

> czesc
> 
> lepsza w sensie latwosci murowania dla laika tak? bo zakladam ze pod wzgledem pozniejszej jakosci muru i jego parametrow to jednak lepszy klej? czy nie ?


cześć Antoś. 
przy 24 cm ścianach nośnych  nie ma praktycznie  większego znaczenia wytrzymałość spoin ,zaprawa i klej tak samo dobre, występuje głównie ściskanie a ściany spina wieniec stropu, z powodów ekonomicznych w zaprawach klasycznych stosuje się niższe tańsze marki, inaczej  jest przy 12 cm działówkach które nie związane ze stropem ,osłabione otworami na drzwi , obwieszone szafkami itd muszą być solidnie murowane, tu polecam lepszy klej na białym cemencie. Najtrudniej ustawić pierwszą warstwę na zaprawę i tu radzę kogoś nająć do pomocy  , potem poleci, zwyczajnie po każdej warstwie trzeba przeszlifować zdzierakiem i zabangla. Kłopotem może być odpowiednie nawilżenie suporeksu jak będzie gorąco, bez tego klej wiąże natychmiast uniemożliwiając korekcje. murowanie można wykonać następująco : wyrównaną zdzierakiem warstwę zwilżasz szczotką z wodą , zaciągasz klejem na długość 1 bloczka + spoinę pionową, żwilżony bloczek dostawiasz, 2,3 puknięcia młotkiem gumowym i gotowe, jak zaczniesz poprawiać ,,głaskać'' polepszać to zerwiesz wiązanie i na drugi dzień bloczek wyjmiesz z muru ręką . w miarę nabierania wprawy zaczniesz kłaść parę bloczków na raz.i to o taką wprawę właśnie chodzi. życzę powodzenia.

Będzie pan zadowolony  :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A

hmmm...tak sobie teraz czytam to wszystko, co napisaliście i powiem szczerze, że mimo ogromnej wiary w swojego męża i jego umiejętności  :big grin:  zaczynam powoli poważnie obawiać się tego wszystkiego...no ale chyba damy radę, co?  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Idzie jak krew z nosa...

tym razem spadl snieg i znow kilka dni musimy poczekac na bloczki M6... wozki widlowe niestety nie maja chyba zimowek i slabo im idzie pomykanie po sniegu...  :smile:  mam zadzwonic w srode i moze uda sie na tyle ogarnac plac aby zaladowac dla nas te zaklepane 800 bloczkow...

przyczepa coraz blizej konca... cala sobota znow zeszla na cieciu i spawaniu, byl by juz pewnie koniec gdybym nie zdecydowal ze przedluzymy ja o 200mm i przesuniemy os...

teraz ma wymiary przestrzeni ladunkowej (juz liczone wewnatrz burt) 2140x1190mm)

udalo sie wyspawac ja na tyle ze zostala tylko klapa do wykonania

sklejke na burty kupilem w sobote (9mm wodoodporna lisciasta) a na podloge dzis (21mm wodoodporna szalunkowa z powloka jakastam)

(nie)stety pracowity okres w pracy uniemozliwia zrobienie czegokolwiek w tygodniu, ale mysle ze w sobote uda sie zebrac w sobie i zamknac temat, zostanie tylko wyprawa do wydzialu komunikacji i na OSKP w celu przegladu, legalizacji i rejestracji... ale to tez bede musial urlop wziac, wiec najwczesniej za kilka chwil.

generalnie snieg (pogoda) psuje mi plany, wyjatkowo nie lubie zimy

----------


## Kominki Piotr Batura

Zabłądziłem  :big grin:  Ale zdążyłem wyczytać problem z kominem . Mój dziadek
stawiał kominek i na nim komin . Teraz wszystko buduje się nowocześnie,
czyli często do d... Jak będziecie potrzebowali pomocy, szukajcie mnie 
w dziale KOMINKI, gdzie jestem częściej niż powinienem. Nie trzeba u mnie
kupić czegokolwiek, bym podzielił się wiedzą ...

----------


## WiolaB

To ja tak się spytam nie na swoim wątku, może Tomasz nie będzie miał nic przeciwko.... Kolego Piotrze od kominków jaki poleciłbyś wkład kominowy systemowy ( na pewno ceramika)  do kominka powietrznego rozpalanego rekreacyjnie raz na kilka dni dla klimatu. Jakiej firmy i na co zwracać uwagę.  
                                                                                                                                                                                                  Zbigniew. też TK12

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie mam nic przeciwko, przeciwnie, jestem bardzo zainteresowany  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i jest wreszcie jakis postep :smile:  mroz odpuscil, snieg znacznie stopnial, wiec i bloczki odmarzly i da sie je zaladowac na samochod  :smile:  wlasnie rozmawialem ze sprzedawca, w tej chwili laduja nasze 800 bloczkow M6, pewnie w ciagu godziny sie pojawi samochod bo to lokalny producent.

cena 2,3PLN/bloczek
ilosc 800szt - 16 palet
kaucja za palete 15PLN/szt

dostawa i rozladunek w obrebie miasta wiec za free  :big grin: 

ide przygotowac troche plac  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i sa bloczki fundamentowe  :smile: 

nie obylo sie bez przygod... jedna paleta nam sie rozsypala tak okolo 1,5m nad ziemia... pekla bandowka, bloczki sie posypaly, paleta sie przechylila i poszlaaaa

no ale co tam, chwila strachu i tyle, bloczki pozbieralismy, zaden nie pekl, plot nadal stoi, wiec bez ofiar  :smile: 

najwazniejsze za sa juz u nas  :big grin: 

prawie zamknelismy tez temat przyczepki, zostala tylko instalacja elektryczna i wszelkie odblaski, a i jeszcze uchwyty na podlodze i blotniki
wszytsko jest, tylko pomontowac - czyli jeszcze jedna sobota

od ostatniego meldunku przeszla drobna zmiane konstrukcyjna... teraz ma 1185x2135mm przestrzeni ladunkowej  :smile: 

moze jutro cykne jakies zdjecia

edit: zdrobilem 3 foty  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

temat - zaprawa do murowania bloczkow fundamentowych

zadanie: ustalic ile kupic zwiru i jaki

pytanie to wszytskich samodzielnie budujacych: ktos podpowie ile +/- zuzywa sie zaprawy na wymurowanie 1m2 scianki fundamentowej?

rozwazam 2 opcje:

1. zakup gotowej zaprawy murarskiej w workach w pobliskiem leroy merlin czy innej castoramie, w mozliwie najnizszej cenie za worek, mieszanie tego w betoniarce lub taczce

2. zakup cementu, zwiru, i calej reszty potrzebnej do umieszania zaprawy w betoniarce

mam do wymurowania ok 800-900 bloczkow, co daje powierzchnie ok 35-40m2 murka fundamentowego, ktos cos podpowie ?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Czesc Tomek, zaprawy w workach idzie okropnie dużo, a ta najtansza wcale nie jest lepsza od tej ukreconej samodzielnie. Ciezko jest napisac teraz ile wchodzi na 1m muru. Kiedys liczyłam to Draculi, ale juz nie pamietam. Bynajmiej  stosunek kosztow byl 3:1 Jak masz betoniarke - kreciłabym zaprawe z cementu, wapna i piasku

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Czesc Tomek, zaprawy w workach idzie okropnie dużo, a ta najtansza wcale nie jest lepsza od tej ukreconej samodzielnie. Ciezko jest napisac teraz ile wchodzi na 1m muru. Kiedys liczyłam to Draculi, ale juz nie pamietam. Bynajmiej  stosunek kosztow byl 3:1 Jak masz betoniarke - kreciłabym zaprawe z cementu, wapna i piasku


wszystko się zgadza poza tym że oczywiście bez wapna

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> zadanie: ustalic ile kupic zwiru i jaki


o żwirze zapomnij, piach żółty 0-2 mm , kup przyczepkę piachu w hurtowni budowlanej ok 700 kg to ok 0,3 kubika za jakieś 25-30 zł  jak wyrobisz szybko kupisz następną. piach przykryj plandeką , przed kotem,chyba że masz psa.  zanim kupisz napowietrzacz - plastyfikator dobrze poczytaj w necie jak i co stosować bo można łatwo sobie zrobić kuku.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> prawie zamknelismy tez temat przyczepki


Zatrzask zamontowałbym na burcie a zaczep na tylnej klapie czyli odwrotnie jak masz , dlaczego ?  czasem odpina się klapę jak wieziesz coś dłuższego , klapę wrzucasz obok  i zatrzaski mogą się pogiąć itp, jak kiprujesz piach czy gotowy beton  to cała klapa jest ubabrana i trzeba czyścić łatwiej sam zaczep, jeśli zatrzask  jest z boku na burcie to lepiej dociąga klapę o ile burta ma krawędż do której dociska się klapę, płaskownik u dołu z tyłu szybko się pognie ,dobra była by rura o profili kwadratowym choćby np 25x25, Przyczepka ładnie wyszła , będzie pan zadowolony.

----------


## Kwitko

O matko! To mnie zastrzeliłeś pytaniem! Nie mam pojęcia ile na metr  :smile: 
Ale popieram że lepiej kręcić w betoniarce. Ja robiłam zaprawę w stosunku 1:3, później mąż okropnie marudził że niby za mocna bo dziury nie mógł wykuć  :razz: 
Wapna nie dodawaliśmu tylko plastyfikator (uplastyczniacz do zapraw, w płynie). Najlepiej kup mały samochód żwiru (przecież nie zginie, a jak zostanie zawsze może się przydać. Cementu kup na początek kilkanaście worków, jak braknie zawsze możesz dowieść swoją nową przyczepką  :big grin:  do tego butelka uplastyczniacza i do roboty.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Jeśli mogę się wtrącić to u nas też była proporcja 1:3 (piasku wzięliśmy samochód - około 14-15 ton), ale było mało i dobraliśmy drugi tylko u nas chyba było około 2200 bloczków, z tego drugiego zostało piasku to zużyliśmy do wylewania parteru..
jeśli chodzi o ilość cementu to na bank nie zginie, bo jak zostanie to będzie na wylewanie parteru, ale cement lepiej dokupić, niż wyrzucić stwardniały

Fundament robiła nam ekipa i używali wapna, schodziło około 1,5 worka na 1 worek cementu.. gdybyśmy sami robili fundamenty, to zamówiłabym saszetki..

Pozdrawiam i kibicuje

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

MSU - dzieki za odpowiedz i powodzenia z oknami, mam nadzieje ze wam poprawia to co powinni

Bulka - z zamknieciami mialem klopot i dlugo sie zastanawialismy czy montowac tak jak sa czy tak jak mowisz, koniec koncow zamontowalem tak jak widac bo w takim ukladzie klapa dociaga burty i calosc ladnie trzyma sie kupy (po za tym tak bylo zamontowane na gotowcach ktore obejrzalem :smile: ). zobaczymy, jak sie nie bedzie sprawdzac to zamienie miejscami

na tyle jest plaskownik bo nie starczylo mi profila, jak sie powygina to wytne i podmienie na profil, generalnie opierac sie powinna na pionowych kawalkach profila 40x40, ale jak sie pognie to trudno, kupie cos i bede naprawial  :smile: 

piasek wezme ze zwirowni, mam tu pod nosem chyba ze 2

Kwitko - dzieki, w kwestii uplastyczniacza jeszcze: znajomy murarz twierdzi ze zamiast uplastyczniacza dodaje do zaprawy plynu do mycia naczyn, wg niego zapraca lepiej sie klei i latwiej sie nia "operuje", ktos moze to potwierdzic lub zweryfikowac? jakie sa zagrozenia?

Kamila i MArcin - a wtracajcie sie ile wlezie :smile:  kazda podpowiedz sie przyda  :big grin:  piach w takim ukladzie bede wozil po trochu, nie mam miejsca aby wysypad od razu wieksza ilosc, a skolei aby wjechac glebiej, blizej miejsca stacjonowania trolla-betoniarki dam rade tylko czyms mniejszym - przyczepka dojechac

A cement to jakis konkretny ma byc? 32,5 bedzie ok ?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Co do płynu do mycia naczyn to nie ryzykowałabym, my dokladnie robilismy zaprawe dosłownie z naparstkami Cemplasu i sie sprawdzało. Cement 32,5 jest ok.

PS. Nie wiem jak to dokladnie jest z tym cementem, ale 32,5 od roznych producentow mial rozne odcienie szarosci, od ciemnego do popielatego. Najciemniejszy byl jakby najmocniejszy. Pewnie sa jakies rozne domieszki

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja z ciekawosci pytam o ten plyn  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

O płynie do naczyń nie słyszałam, chyba do tyłu z nowościami jestem  :big grin: 
A plastyfikator to wcale droższy od płynu nie jest. Za 5 litrów  płaciliśmy około 20 zł. A poszły chyba dwie butelki tylko. Warto go dodać bo o wiele lepiej się muruje . My używaliśmy cementu lafarge, jest mocno ciemny i podobno szybciej wiąże. A później to już najzwyklejszego, najtańszego cementu używaliśmy i też dobrze wiązał  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mam pod nosem producenta plastyfikatorow, wiadomo, producent nie sprzeda mi w detalu, ale nie w tym rzecz

rzecz w tym ze wszedlem sobie na strone (link nizej) aby zerknac czego ja mam wogole szukac... bo plastyfikator to wydaje sie szerokie dosc pojecie... no i mialem racje...

moze ktos poradzi ktory z produktow spod linka bylby odpowiedni ?

LINK PLASTYFIKATORY LUBANTA

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> znajomy murarz twierdzi ze zamiast uplastyczniacza dodaje do zaprawy plynu do mycia naczyn, wg niego zapraca lepiej sie klei i latwiej sie nia "operuje", ktos moze to potwierdzic lub zweryfikowac? jakie sa zagrozenia?


Poza tym że może pęknąć ściana fundamentowa a co za tym idzie i cały dom to nie ma innych zagrożeń. Płyn do mycia naczyń na budowie używasz do smarowania uszczelek rur kanalizacji , to jedyne dopuszczalne bezpieczne zastosowanie tego środka. Plastyfikator napowietrza zaprawę cementową zwiekszając jej urabialność , piach z cementem lepiej się miesza i zaprawa nie ,, siada'' czyli cement nie desegmentuje czyli nie osiada na dnie kastry a woda nie wypływa na wierzch. Niestety plastyfikator zmiejsza przyczepność i wytrzymałość zaprawy więc im mniej tym lepiej , nigdy więcej niż zaleca producent. prostym sposobem na poprawienie urabialności jest dodanie białego płukanego piachu ok 20% , znacznie wygodnie murować , zaprawa jest plastyczniejsza, nie traci właściwości , zaprawa musi być słabsza niż bloczki, jak powstaną naprężenia to zaprawa a nie bloczki ma popękać, niesłychanie ważne jest ,nawet jak nie zakłada tego projekt, ścianę fundamentową z bloczków zwięczyć czyli dać wieniec taki jak np w stropie, można go wylać np.razem z podłogą na gruncie. Wtedy śpisz spokojnie, bo pęknięcia fundamentu nie przenosi się na ściany.
do zaprawy cementowej jaką daje się do bloczków pasuje Posabet. Inne z opóżniaczami nie potrzebujesz, im mniej chemi tym lepiej,chyba że chcesz nakręcić sobie kubik zaprawy i potem murować dwa dni.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzieki za informacje, znowu wiem troszke wiecej  :smile:  Zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie "w praniu".

----------


## Kwitko

Tych co podałeś nie znam. My mieliśmy najpierw cemplast kosztuje około 30 zł. Później kupiliśmy inny, tylko nazwy nie pamiętam który kosztował 20 zł (za 5l) różnicę zauważyłam tylko taką że ten drugi strasznie śmierdział  :sick: 
Na każdym składzie budowlanym jakieś uplastyczniacze będą mieli, myślę że specjalnie między sobą się nie różnią. Na naszych pisało że jest to uplastyczniasz do wszelkiego rodzaju zapraw murarskich zastępujący wapno więc szukaj czegoś takiego. I lepiej hurtowych ilości nie kupuj bo nie zużyjesz  :big tongue:

----------


## Kwitko

> ....., ścianę fundamentową z bloczków zwięczyć czyli dać wieniec taki jak np w stropie, można go wylać np.razem z podłogą na gruncie. Wtedy śpisz spokojnie, bo pęknięcia fundamentu nie przenosi się na ściany..


Ale przecież na fundament daje się izolację poziomą, dlatego pęknięcia nie powinny się przenosić na ścianę bo ta nie jest połączona z fundamentem. A wieniec jest konieczny tylko w przypadku bardzo wysokiej ścianki fundamentowej. Wieniec to duży koszt więc lepiej przemyśleć sprawę.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Ale przecież na fundament daje się izolację poziomą, dlatego pęknięcia nie powinny się przenosić na ścianę bo ta nie jest połączona z fundamentem. A wieniec jest konieczny tylko w przypadku bardzo wysokiej ścianki fundamentowej. Wieniec to duży koszt więc lepiej przemyśleć sprawę.


żadna izolacja pozioma nie uchroni ścian domy przed pękaniem od pękających ścian fundamentowych, wieniec to koszt = obwód domu razy cztery pręty  zbrojone 12mm + praca , beton kosztuje tyle samo co bloczki, drewno na szalunki do wielokrotnego użycia, jak odpukać nie daj Boże pęknie to jesteś w ciemnej d..pie i wtedy dopiero zaczynają się koszty, Antoś chce dać  BK a to kiepski niestety materiał jeśli chodzi o wytrzymałość , lepiej wydać parę stówek i spać spokojnie. ale każdy zrobi po swojemu. Ja w swoim domu mam monolityczną żelbetonową ścianę fundamentową z B 25, szalowałem i zalewałem z gruchy z taśmociągiem sam, w kolejnym domu zrobię tak samo , takie same koszty jak przy bloczkach, jakoś nieporównywalnie lepsza, mniej roboty, szybciej, ściana wyszła super równo i łatwo skutecznie ją izolować.

----------


## Tamburini

Witam serdecznie! W końcu znalazłem kogoś kto również buduje TK12 :smile:  Ja juz jestem na etapie wstawiania okien,jeśli mieli by Państwo jakieś pytania to chętnie pomoge!

----------


## Kwitko

W swoim życiu zrobiłam dwa wieńce (w zasadzie trzy bo w ławie jeszcze)  i za nic w świecie nie namówiłbyś mnie na następny  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam serdecznie! W końcu znalazłem kogoś kto również buduje TK12 Ja juz jestem na etapie wstawiania okien,jeśli mieli by Państwo jakieś pytania to chętnie pomoge!




czesc! fajnie ze sie odzywasz :smile:  jesli mozesz to pochwal sie zdjeciami, tych chyba jestesmy najbardziej glodni :smile:  wprowadzales jakies zmiany? z czego budowales? napotkaliscie jakie problemy, bledy w dokumentacji? opowiadaj, opowiadaj ze szczegolami  :smile: 

kwitko, bulka, dzieki za iformacje

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> chodzilo mi pierwotnie o to czy oraz jak moge wykozystac kanal wentylacyjny w ksztaltce ktorej widok jest wyzej przy zalozenie ze ksztaltki wstawie w samym narozniku, a przed nimi dam kominek i z przednia scianka kominka zlicuje sciane od posadzki az po strop. Czyli jesli spojrzec na rzut parteru bede mial symetrycznie sciete narozniki salonu, po jednej stronie scianka umozliwiajaca wejscie do malego pokoju na dole, a po drugiej scianka w ktorej bedzie osadzony kominek, w narozniku tym czasem (tej zamknietej scianka przestrzeni komin systemowy z kanalem wentylacyjnym).


Cześć Antoś: pooglądałem wizualizację Waszego domu i nasuwają się pytania: czy pustaki komina systemowego zamierzasz murować w ścianie nośnej ?czy komin do kominka  będzie sięgał do kalenicy?  jaki będzie strop ? żelbetonowy? Jak gruby? dwa słupy centralnie w salonie bez podciągu? jakie nad nimi jest zbrojenie? więżba krokwiowo-jętkowa ? jaka rozpiętość?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc

tak na szybko bo jestem w pracy a projekt lezy w domu:

1. komin kominka nie jest przewidziany do murowania w scianie w projekcie, z kierownikiem budowy zdecydowalismy ze zrobimy pod nim stope ale zdecydujemy czy murowac w scianie jak juz bedziemy zaczynac sciany. jesli pojdzie w scianie to stopa sobie zostanie pod ziemia i tyle, jesli nie pujdzie w scianie to stanie na stopie. komin glowny bedzie na stopie  nie wscianie

2.komin musi siegac iles tam nad dach, zgiodnie z PN, nie pamietam ile, az do kalenicy pewnie nie, zobaczymy jaka bedzie potrzeba

3.trop teriva

4.na slupkach w salonie przez cala szerokosc domu lezy HEA220, be;lki terivy sa oparte na jego dolnej stopie, czyli caly profil zostaje zalany w stropie

5. jest jeszcze drugi HEB260 (540cm) nad salonem (jest tam taki wykusz i mieszy jego scianami jest ten HEB
dzieki temu maksymalne roizpietosci stropu to 400cm (takie belki najdluzsze potrzebuje do terivy)

6, wiezba jest faktycznie krokwiowo jetkowa, krokwie 8x20cm, dlugosci krokwi z tego co pamietam ok 750cm, dlugosci jetek nie pamietam

wiezbe oraz strop podczas adaptacji przeliczyl mi konstuktor z uwagi na inna strefe ociazenia sniegiem anizeli ta przyjeta w projekcie gotowym oraz z uwagi na wywalenie sciany w salonie (zastapienie slupkami), dodatkowo konstruktor zmienil mi stope fundamentu z 40x30 (szer/wys) na 60x30, pod slupki w salonie 100x100x30 (szer/dlug/wys), wprowadzil mi dodatkowe stopy w miejscach gdzie podpierane sa HEA oraz HEB

wizualizacje rysowalem sam, wiec pewnikiem zawiera bledy, nie jestem jednak architektem  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> 1.  jesli pojdzie w scianie to stopa sobie zostanie pod ziemia i tyle


odradzam komin w ścianie nośnej , inaczej poważne problemy z wykonaniem wieńca stropu , wieńca ściany kolankowej oraz z mocowaniem murłaty ( jeżeli komin miałby być w samym rogu)




> 2.komin musi siegac iles tam nad dach, zgiodnie z PN, nie pamietam ile, az do kalenicy pewnie nie, zobaczymy jaka bedzie potrzeba


jeżeli komin dużo wystaje ponad dach to ze względu na wiart trzeba go zbroić ( pustaki kominowe) i lepiej wybrać większy pustak z kanałem wentylacyjnym ( są dwa rozmiary) trzeba także przemyśleć jak miałby być serwisowany , jakie ławy kominiarskie 



> 3.trop teriva,


 zastosowanie hebów wyjaśnia moje pytanie,teriva to dobry tani prosty w samodzielnym wykonaniu strop





> 6, wiezba jest faktycznie krokwiowo jetkowa, krokwie 8x20cm, dlugosci krokwi z tego co pamietam ok 750cm


o więżbie jeszcze podyskutujemy, póki co gdybyś planował kupno drewna to murłaty kup lub odbierz ze składu na parę dni przed montażem , jak kupisz wcześniej i poleżą na słońcu to poskręcają się, resztę np krokwie jeżeli miałyby czekać parę tygodni trzeba poprzekładać i spiąć póki proste.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzieki za uwagi

wiezbe na razie napewno sobie darujemy, bo nie wiem ile damy rade podciagnac i czy wogole przed nastepna zima bedzie mi ona potrzebna. stad nie widze teraz sensu aby sobie nia zaprzatac glowe

w kwestii komina w scianie to faktycznie zupelnie nie myslalem o kwestii wiencow, mysle ze to przesadza sprawe i kominy beda przy scianach

----------


## Kwitko

My mamy komin w ścianie ale szczytowej dlatego nie było problemu z wieńcem. Ale z murłatą to byłby poważny problem. Chyba trzeba by ją przeciąć w miejscu komina.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> nie wiem ile damy rade podciagnać


cześć Antoś: fundamenty na pewno pociągniesz , nie jestem wrózką i nie zgadnę więc napisz : chudziak pod ławy?  ławy w szalunkach? jak mocowane zbrojenie?jakie i na co przepusty? jakie izolacje?  a ja dodam swoje 3 grosze.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> My mamy komin w ścianie ale szczytowej dlatego nie było problemu z wieńcem.


U Ciebie to zupełnie inna bajka, komin murowany jak ściany do  wieńca, nad tym odcinek stropu o otworami itp, ale i tak są w takim rozwiązaniu problemy z rozplanowaniem krokwi przed i za  ścianą szczytową .
Antoś planuje , chyba, systemowy ceramiczny z pustakami keramzytowymi.

----------


## Tamburini

> czesc! fajnie ze sie odzywasz jesli mozesz to pochwal sie zdjeciami, tych chyba jestesmy najbardziej glodni wprowadzales jakies zmiany? z czego budowales? napotkaliscie jakie problemy, bledy w dokumentacji? opowiadaj, opowiadaj ze szczegolami 
> 
> kwitko, bulka, dzieki za iformacje


Oj zmian u mnie było bardzo dużo...Wszystkie wychodziły juz w trakcie murowania ponieważ wszystko robiłem sam i mogłem sie zastanowić na spokojnie nad każdą ścianką i kątem w tym projekcie :wink:  Domek poszerzyłem od przodu o 1,2m zrównując tym samym ścianę frontową z tymi słupami,które są pierwotnie w projekcie...Dzięki temu za schodami uzyskałem małe pomieszczenie które przejmie funkcję spiżarki. Tym samym kuchnia urosła mi do aż 22m2 :tongue:  Co do błedów w projekcie na dzień dzisiejszy nie dopatrzyłem sie niczego niepokojącego...Budowałem z Porothermu Profi na cienką spoinę, materiał godny polecenia...Cenowo wychodzi identycznie jak zwykłe pustaki do których trzeba kupić jeszcze cemnet,wapno itp...Problem jest jedynie z 1. warstwą która musi być idealnie wypoziomowana. Postaram sie zamieścić troszkę zdjęc i porobić jakieś z aktualnego stanu budynku...Ciężko mi to wszystko jakoś zwięźle opisać dlatego jeśli macie jakieś konkretne pytania to chętnie pomoge :smile:  Pozdrawiam serdecznie!

----------


## Tamburini

zdj

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> cześć Antoś: fundamenty na pewno pociągniesz , nie jestem wrózką i nie zgadnę więc napisz : chudziak pod ławy?  ławy w szalunkach? jak mocowane zbrojenie?jakie i na co przepusty? jakie izolacje?  a ja dodam swoje 3 grosze.


czesc

1. czy pod lawy pujdzie chudziak KB zdecyduje jak bedziemy mieli wykop, wstepnie zakladamy ze wylejemy lawe bez chudziaka, ale czy sie to uda to sie okaze

2. lawy lejemy do ziemi, bez szalowania. kopal bede recznie - lopata, wiec powinno byc precyzyjnie. KB sugeruje ze zamiast szalowac mozna by brzegi wykopu oblozyc cienkim styropianem, zobaczymy
jak bede mial wykopane to KB podjedzie i uzgodnimy co i jak ma byc

3. przepusty - no bloody idea

4. izolacje - jakies czarne malowidlo, papa na pozioma, i pewnie folia kubelkowa na pionowa na sciance fundamentowej, co wiecej nie wiem

----------


## Tamburini

Ja musiałem zastosować chudziak,pod chudziak poszedł jeszcze ubity piasek...Zamiast styropianu gruba folia budowlana ktora potem możesz jeszcze zawinąć na ławy jako dodatkowa izolacja...Sam osobiście nie polecam papay,chyba że z najwyższej półki Icopala. http://www.selena.pl/cms/?__page_id=106&sid=10 położyłem 2 warstwy takiej folii. Na ocieplenie fundamentu tylko i wyłącznie Styrodur...Nie warto oszczędzać na tym,a po kilkunastu latach stwierdzić ze styropian z fundamentów po prostu zniknął :big tongue:  Do klejenia styroduru polecam specialną piankę montażową do fundamentów-rewelacja!

----------


## Gosia_A

Witaj Tamburini, tutaj Antkowa Inwestorka, czyli osobista małżonka Antosia  :wink:  Jako, że na budowie jeszcze nie bardzo się znam, pierwsze rzuciły mi się w oczy okna..Zmniejszaliście je, prawda? w salonie, jadalni, na piętrze także?

----------


## Tamburini

> Witaj Tamburini, tutaj Antkowa Inwestorka, czyli osobista małżonka Antosia  Jako, że na budowie jeszcze nie bardzo się znam, pierwsze rzuciły mi się w oczy okna..Zmniejszaliście je, prawda? w salonie, jadalni, na piętrze także?


Witam serdecznie. W jadalni zrezygnowałem z drzwi tarasowych na rzecz okna 180x130 ponieważ tak czy inaczej duży stół w jadalni praktycznie zastawiłby to wyjście. Na pietrze byłem zmuszony zmniejszyć okna ze 180 na 160 ponieważ najzwyczajniej w świecie nadproże nie chciało mi sie zmieścić w ścianę szczytową(błąd w projekcie). Oczywiście zredukowałem także ilość okien dachowych (koszt 10 okien tak jak w projekcie to tragedia totalna :wink:  pomieszczenia n poddaszu są na tyle jasne ze zamontowałem jedynie po jednym oknie łazience i pokoju do niej przylegającym.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Na piatek umowilem geodete... tyczymy  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Pierwsze prace chyba najbardziej cieszą. Pamiętam jaka szczęśliwa byłam jak wykopaliśmy fundamenty. Oczyma wyobraźni widziałam już meble  :tongue:  A teraz dom stoi a mi ciągle mało  :smile:  Liczę na zdjęcia wytyczonego domku.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Najwieksza frajda na poczatku :smile:  Duma rozpiera, energia roznosi

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ach bo wy jestescie ciut do tylu  :smile:  nie wlkejalem fotek z dzialki po zdjeciu humusu  :smile:  mamy teraz dziure 15x15 metrow i wstepnie wypoziomowany plac pod wykopanie law.

wieczorem postaram sie uzupelnic braki.

tym czasem pogoda znow nie daje sie lubic... pada deszcz ze sniegiem...  nic cenzuralnego nie cisnie mi sie na usta...

----------


## Kwitko

Masz dziurę i jeszcze nie wkleiłeś zdjęcia?  :jaw drop:  No wiesz ty co  :mad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no dziure mamy wielgachna  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

I już niedługo będzie w niej stał dom  :smile: 

A z której strony jest wjazd na działkę?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

po lewej rece robiacego zdjecie, czyli jakby w gornym lewym narozniku zdjecia, nie od strony zakladu ktory widac a od ulicy (bo jakze by inaczej jak nie od ulicy :smile: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i wytyczone...

w sumie 7 osi, mozna bylo by jeszcze wytyczyc kolejne 3... ale uznalismy ze damy sobie z tym rade, w koncu skoro wg naszego geodety i przy 4 osiach "wzglednie rozgarnieta ekipa budowlancow" dala by sobie rade wyznaczyc brakujace 6, to przy wytyczonych 7 osiach musze ogarnac reszte  :smile:  jakies tam przyzady mam, liczyc costam umiem, moze nie bedzie zle  :big grin: 

zdjeia wieczorem jak sie tel podladuje. a jak bedzie jutro wena to moze ponacigam sznurki, wleze na poukladane pietrowo bloczki i szerokokotnym obiektywem machne zdjecie calosci "z lotu ptaka"  :wink: 


edit

foty



i zdjecie z wjazdu na dzialke

tymczasem musze wieczorem uszyc szybko instalacje do przyczepki aby ja jutro skonczyc

----------


## WiolaB

no to Ci sie pochwale też mam już przyczepę robię stelaż i za kilka dni będzie plandeka, tez za kilka dni tyczę budynek a ok 20 marca zaczynamy ławy i fundamenty....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dawaj foty! kupiles gotowca czy samorobke jakas? jaka duza, jakie wagi? pisz pisz pisz  :smile:  gdzie i za ile plandeke ci robia? jaka wysoka plandeka itp?

tez mysle o plandece, ale nie teraz, za duzo mam na glowie  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

Kupiłem SAM gość robił na sprzedaż  125x250 w środku, dość toporna oś z kadeta, rama z profila, burty z kątownika i sklejki. Wagi standardowo masa własna 200 kg, ładowność 550 kg, DMC 750. Zarejestrowana już i ubezpieczona. Stelaż sam robię pod plandekę wysokość w środku będzie ok 120 cm, by zbytnio nad samochód nie wystawała. Koszt plandeki u nas to ok 28-20 zł m2  czyli wyjdzie ok 300 z groszami. 
Dziś też zamówiłem bloczki betonowe, stal i trzeba niebawem ruszać. Ty już widzę ze zadziałałeś humus, wytyczony budynek.......

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a jaka mase mozesz ciagnac swoim samochodem jesli przyczepa nie ma hamulca ?

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> no i wytyczone... jakies tam przyzady mam, liczyc costam umiem, moze nie bedzie zle


A punkt zero na każdej osi zaznaczony masz? nie widać , oraz jeden punkt zero zaznaczony trwale , np, na jakimś słupie,płocie,? z przyrządów potrzebna stalowa miara  min 30 metrów , poziomica wodna , sznurek. Będziesz kopał łopatą? jak tak to najwyższy czas przewieść część bloczków ( na ściany w środku budunku) do wnętrza zanim powstaną  wykopy  , choćby taczką, potem będzie trzeba nosić i będzie zdecydowanie trudniej.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> lawy lejemy do ziemi, bez szalowania. kopal bede recznie - lopata, wiec powinno byc precyzyjnie. KB sugeruje ze zamiast szalowac mozna by brzegi wykopu oblozyc cienkim styropianem, zobaczymy
> jak bede mial wykopane to KB podjedzie i uzgodnimy co i jak ma byc
> =przepusty - no bloody idea
> =izolacje - jakies czarne malowidlo, papa na pozioma, i pewnie folia kubelkowa na pionowa na sciance fundamentowej, co wiecej nie wiem


Jesteś na najlepszej drodze by , niestety, spaproczyć  fundament własnego domu. bez chudziaka i szalunku nie ustawisz dokładnie zbrojenia , podczas zalewania zbrojenie ustawione na cegłach czy kamieniach ( oba złe rozwiązania) może spaść na dól, z boków mogą oderwać się bryłki humusu i wpaść w beton , potem nasiąkną wodą i jak przyjdzie mróz.... , pomysł z cienkim styro nie przyjdzie nikomy na myśl kto choć raz lał beton z pompy, wszelkie pozorne oszczędnoiści  na tym etapie mogą się zemścić już po paru latach, jesteś inżynierem więc wiesz co ti ściskanie rozciąganie itp, nie wystarczy wrzucić zbrojenie byle jak byle by tylko było. przemyśl i nie sugeruj się innymi , sobie zrób dobrze. przepusty w chudziaku pod ławą potrzebne dla wody i kanalizy.

----------


## WiolaB

Zapewne taką samą masę jak i ty, czyli lekką o DMC 750, jak każda osobówka......

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> DMC 750, jak każda osobówka......


opel corsa może ciągnąć przyczepę bez hamulca o DMC ok 450 kG, jak SAM waży 200 kG to ładunek może mieć 250 kG , jeżeli podepniesz do corsy przyczepę o DMC 750 to masz mandat nawet jak będzie bez ładunku, trzeba wtedy zarejestrować SAM z DMC 450 kG,  dopuszczalne DMC przyczepy bez hamulca najazdowego wbite jest w dowodzie rejestracyjnym przy montażu haka.

----------


## WiolaB

Tego nie sprawdzałem podczas rejestracji, w dowodzie od auta mam 650 kg, a przyczepę 750.....

----------


## aksamitka

my jestesmy na kupnie przyczepki i ciezko cos trafić  :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc bulka

punktow 0 nie mam, ani nasz geodeta ani kierownik nie wspomnieli aby byly potrzebne, wiec mysle ze obejdziemy sie jakos bez nich? czy nie?

w kwestii przyzadow: mam dalmierz, jakies laserowe przyzady, poziomice wodne, kilka tradycyjnych o roznych dlugosciach (od 600 do 2500mm), miar tasm miarek zatrzesienie  :smile:  a jak przyjdzie potrzeba to i niwelator i late skoluje  :smile: 

plac jest przygotowany tak ze kopiemy lawe na glebokosc 30cm i szerokosc 60cm, nasepnie zalewamy do rownego z aktualnym poziomem gruntu (od tej strony gdzie sa bloczki, od drugiej niestety bedzie ciut ponizej gruntu). w kwestii technologii zdaje sie na swojego kierownika, to on zdecyduje czy ma byc lane na folie, czy moze byc do gruntu po obejrzeniu wykopu, mysle ze zdecydujemy sie na folie. na czym radzisz ukladac zbrojenie? 

przewozic bloczkow nie ma szans, tylko nosic sie da. ale mysle ze zabiore sie za to jak bedzie zalana lawa.



Pozdrawiam!

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Tego nie sprawdzałem podczas rejestracji, w dowodzie od auta mam 650 kg, a przyczepę 750.....


to jesteś w ciemnej d..pie , mandat nawet za pustą przyczepkę, tym autem możesz ciągnąć przyczepkę o DMC 650 kG , albo dorobić hamulec najazdowy .

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> punktow 0 nie mam, ani nasz geodeta ani kierownik nie wspomnieli aby byly potrzebne, wiec mysle ze obejdziemy sie jakos bez nich? czy nie?


Chłopie proszę Cię nie załamuj mnie, jak chcesz wybudować dom bez pkt 0 , przecież dom jest trójwymiarowy, wszystko ma swoją wysokość , musisz mieć od czego mierzyć, w projekcie masz podane wysokości fundamentu, stropu, okapu,kalenicy itp, jak olejesz to potem przy odbiorze geodezyjnym problem wróci i zacznie śmierdzieć czyli kosztować kasę ( np. jeżeli zabraknie wpisów w dzienniku budowy o koniecznych i uzasadnionych zmianach np.wysokości urząd może zarządać kosztownych zmian w projekcie obliczonych przez architekta czy konstruktora ),  na początek  wykop musi  mieć ok 120 cm ( strefa przemarzania) , potem ściana fundamentowa,10cm chudego betonu na gruncie,np.10cm izolacja styro+ np.6cm wylewki+ 2cm.podłoga , i ta powstanie wysokość gotowej podłogi czyli pkt. 0 od którego wszystko mierzysz więc musi być na każdej osi i ekstra ( po zdjęciu ławnic) na np.słupie czy płocie.




> na czym radzisz ukladac zbrojenie?


nie układać , podwiesić na drucie wiązałkowym,  decha lub krawędziak  z zapasem w poprzek wykopu , druty ułożyć lekko na  boki by się nie huśtało.

podaj adres na skypa, trzeba pogadać.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mowisz o rzednej wysokosci znaczy sie  :smile:  nie sadzilem ze mowisz o tym wlasnie  :smile: 

to mam zaznaczone na slupie telefonicznym oraz dodatkowo wszytskie deski sa wypoziomowane i na tej samej wysokosci, wysokosc jest oznaczona na deskach w odniesieniu do wysokosci 0

pomysl z podwieszeniem mi sie podoba, zastosuje  :smile: 

skype nie uzywam, pisz na priva albo na gg

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> skype nie uzywam, pisz na priva albo na gg


mało mam czasu na pisaninę  , czasem lepiej i szybciej pogadać, jak zacznie się sezon budowlany to i na gadkę zabraknie czasu i sił. Ale zawsze przecież masz masz kiera i wuja googla pod ręką , nie zginiesz, będzie pan zadowolony.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wykopki rozpoczete

machnalem wczoraj mniej wiecej 1/3 dlugosci law, juz na docelowa glebokosc i szerokosc, moze bedzie dzis jakas fotka  :smile:

----------


## Sylwia&Piotr

Tak przeglądam / czytam i muszę stwierdzić, że odważny jesteś - tak po omacku zabierasz się za budowę domu. Fundament to opoka/skała - jak posadowisz tak będzie stał Twój dom. Powodzenia w budowie

Ps. To i ja podpowiem. Szerokość wykopu pod ławy jest oznaczona w projekcie i może być różna w każdym innym punkcie. Bezpośrednio na podłoże wyłóż warstwę 10 cm tzw. "suchy beton" B-7,5 lub B-10, a następnie na tym ułóż zbrojenie. Aby beton lany z gruchy wypełnił szczelnie ławy pod ułożone zbrojenie miejscami, zaznaczam punktowo podkładasz  np. pokruszony bloczek betonowy. Proporcja "suchego betonu" do lanego z gruchy tj B-20 1-3 (np 4,5 m3 - 13,5 m3). Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc  :smile: 

no jakies tam techniczne obycie niby mam, rysunki czytac potrafie, poslugiwac sie miara i narzedziami rowniez, doswiadczenie i kierunkowa wiedze ma skolei kierownik, tak wiec damy wspolnie rade.

w koncu nie swieci garnki lepia to raz, a dwa ze sklad przecietnej ekipy budowlanej to przewaznie w minimum pewnie  3/4 egzemplarze z lapanki, przypadku, niekoniecznie kierunkowo wyksztalceni, jesli wogole wyksztalceni bardziej niz podstawowo/zawodowo - niestety, po prostu pierwsi z brzegu fizyczni przuczeni do prostych czynnosci i fizycznej pracy. taka fizyczne prace moge zrobic sam, przyuczyc sie do wszytskiego tez moge sam, niezbedna wiedza dysponuje kierownik i po to jest abym z tej wiedzy mogl czerpac i sam sie uczyc - pod tym katem zostal wybrany i taka jest nasza umowa.

podsumowujac, nie uwazam sie za szczegolnie odwaznego  :smile:  zwyczajnie nie uwazam sie za gorszego od przecietnego za przeproszeniem czlonka ekipy budowlanej  :smile:  nie mam doswiadczenia w budownictwie, ale za to na codzien praktykuje jako inzynier w innej branzy. powoli i rozwaga damy rade  :smile: 

w kazdym razie dzieki za uwagi oraz troske  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

efekt jednego popoludnia

----------


## Winiooo

Jaką masz szerokość ław jeśli można spytać?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

generalnie 60cm, choc jest kilka poszerzen do 80, oraz dodatkowe stopy 100x100  pod slupki w salonie. w projekcie bylo 40 na calosci ale konstruktor adaptujacy projekt zakwestionowal i zmienil szerokosc. wysokosc lawy wszedzie 30cm.

na razie kopie wszedzie na 60cm a poszerzenia bede robil na koncu

----------


## Winiooo

Pytam bo ja u siebie mam 60 i 80 cm. Buduję na glinie więc nie wiem czy nie powinny być szersze. U Ciebie nie ma tego problemu bo masz piaski. Chyba zaczynam się obawiać :/

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

podpytaj kierownika moze dla swietego spokoju, choc mysle ze skoro ktos ci adaptowal projekt i sie pod tym podpisal to nie masz sie czym martwic.

----------


## Kwitko

Czekałam na zdjęcia  :tongue: 
Piękne Ci ławy wyszły, znaczy dołki  :wave: 
A odważny jesteś, każdy samorobny jest  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i cisza niestety... wracam z pracy to juz jest szaro i nic nie da sie zrobic. czekamy do soboty i mam nadzieje ze skoncze kopac

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kolejny dzien pieknej pogody spedzony w pracy... i jutro to samo... choc jest szansa ze uwine sie szybko i kolo poludnia zladuje w domu aby wykopac reszte law...

dzwonilem do betoniarni... B20 podrozalo,  235PLN netto

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i szarpnelismy...

zabraklo nam 2 metrow biezacych aby zamknac wykop dookola... aby miec calosc do tych 2 metrow trzeba dolozyc jeszcze 4 na stopy pod klatka schodowa oraz 2 kwadraty 1x1m pod slupki + jakies drobiazgi (poszerzenia w kilku miejscach)

pozno zaczalem bo dopiero przed 13 udalo sie wrocic z pracy, ale potem pojawil sie szwagier i pomogl, mimo ze nie prosilismy (fajnie, to mile), tesc tez troche pomogl, mimo ze nie powinien no i jakos poszlo.

skonczylismy  jak juz bylo zupelnie szaro wiec zdjec nie mam jak to teraz wyglada, Gosia robila jakies w ciagu dnia, wiec pewnie cos tam sie znajdzie, ale juz raczej nie dzis - nie dam rady  :smile: 

nie wiem jak u was ale u nas zaczely dzis ciac komary... co za swiat, zima jakby nie bylo nadal trwa a komary juz gryza...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzis dla odmiany troche nas "przeprowadzilismy"  :smile: 

przyczepka przeszla chrzest bojowy, pierwsze pol tysiaca km ma za soba, obciazenie zmienne, troche mebli, potem plytki chodnikowe i betonowe bloczki... daje rade doskonale :smile: 

pytanie konkurswe: ile moze spalic w trasie 5 cylindrowy, 180 konny, prawie 2,5 litrowy diesel z przebiegiem ponad 300 tysiecy km w zapakowanym na maksa samochodzie i zapieta przyczepka wyladowana plytkami chodnikowymi?

dla najtrafniejszej odpowiedzi - browar  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

7 litrów na 100km?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> 7 litrów na 100km?




ktos jeszcze strzela ?  :smile:

----------


## LukaszKRK

5.6l/100

----------


## agusia10

:yes:  to ja bede orginalna i powiem     16l/100??/ :cool:

----------


## Kwitko

13,8  :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

lukasz, piwo dla ciebie  :smile: 

5,8 litra/100km

 :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

No no no, niezły wynik, chciałabym aby tak moje auto po mieście paliło.

----------


## LukaszKRK

Na parapetówkę przyjadę to wypijemy  :wink:  Co do autek to coraz mniej takich niezawodnych dieseli, które i pół miliona dały radę ( na allegro miały oczywiście 120tys.) Teraz common rail'e, pełna elektronika, wady fabryczne i inne nowoczesne wtryskiwacze trudno znaleźć solidny silnik wysokoprężny, któremu nie doskwiera żaden problem. <Kamila> po mieście to mała benzynka ew. + LPG. <Tomasz> To jakiś niemiec? Passat? Golf?

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Nie zamienilabym swojego galaxika na cosik małego, przyzwyczaiłam się do gabarytów. W sumie na trasie to spala 6 litrów.. max 6,5..
Mamy także vw t4, ale już wiekowy i ma pol banki na liczniku :smile:   i pali siodemke

Sorrki za OT

----------


## Kwitko

Tomasz no chyba coś źle Ci wyszło  :big tongue: 
Mój malutki i puściutki dieselek  pali prawie 5.5l/100
Może na 50 km policzyłeś?  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Alfa Romeo 156 SW 2,4 JTD troszke podkrecony  :big grin:  
czyli common rail + turbina + EGR  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Na budowie bez zmian...niestety jak to u nas w tygodniu bywa...

Ale moze od jutra cos rusze. Dzis skonczylismy maszyne, jutro klient przyjezdza na odbior, wiec jak pojdzie gladko (a mysle ze pojdzie gladko :smile: ) to na kilka dni (do chwili rozpoczecia montazu) bedzie troche luzniej i powinno sie udac byc w domu przed 17...

Na jutro lub piatek zapowiedzial sie tez Kierownik. Zobaczymy czy pochwali czy raczej dostaniemy po uszach  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

stan na dzis (niezmiennie od minionej soboty)

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Piękne wykopy.. jak od linijki :smile:

----------


## the one

wyprowadz sobie bednarke przed zalaniem law fundamentowych

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> wyprowadz sobie bednarke przed zalaniem law fundamentowych



tak zrobie. tylko czy musze ulozyc ja dookola wszedzie czy wystarczy jezeli polacze ja ze zbrojeniem i wyprowadze powyzej ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wykopane, zazbrojone w 90%, beton zamowiony na przyszly piatek

----------


## BasH

> tak zrobie. tylko czy musze ulozyc ja dookola wszedzie czy wystarczy jezeli polacze ja ze zbrojeniem i wyprowadze powyzej ?


Ja wyprowadziłem 4 połączone z wiankami (a wianki z sobą elektrycznie) bednarki na rogach budynku (póki co są zwinięte i leżą pod ziemią w razie kiepskiego uziemienia będzie do czego szpile wiązać) + jedna bednarka wyprowadzona w miejscu, gdzie miała być rozdzielnia (pod główną szynę wyrównawczą). pozdrawiam i powodzenia

----------


## Winiooo

Witam
Widzę, że jesteśmy na tym samym etapie. Ja mam zamówiony beton na czwartek ale nie wiem czy nie odmówię bo jak dzisiaj pojechałem na działkę to troszkę humor mi zbladł jak zobaczyłem wykonanie ław fundamentowych (długa historia). Jutro ma przyjechać kier-bud i zobaczymy co powie... Mam nadzieję, że to tylko ja jestem przewrażliwiony i wszystko jest ok. BTW skąd zamawiasz beton b20 i ile krzyczą za kubik?
Powodzenia przy zalewaniu!!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pajo w luboniu

235 + pompa 285/h

----------


## Winiooo

netto czy brutto???

----------


## WiolaB

To w pomorskim B - 20 po 225 z pompą już nett oczywiście.

----------


## Winiooo

Ja brałem beton za 215 plus pompa za 300 zł/h plus jej dojazd 150zł - wszystko netto.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

winioo od kogo brales? napisz mi priva co?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

weekend minal a ja na budowie nawet nie bylem :/ 
szarpnelismy za to w robocie i bardzo fajna maszyna stanela u powaznego korporacyjnego klienta  :smile:  moja maszyna, od a do z  :smile: 

jutro zazbroje co tam jeszcze zostalo

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

skonczone

zbrojenia pod slupki w salonie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a dzis prywata wybitna, ale co tam, moj dziennik to moge  :smile: 

ladne?







pewnie ze ladne  :smile:  

to tylko wycinek z "wyrobow" mojej osobistej Zony Inwestorki  :smile:  zobaczymy czy poczuje sie wywolana do tablicy i pochwali sie sama czyms wiecej  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

o rety, Antoś  :wink:  ale mnie zaskoczyłeś...nie wiem, czy komuś się spodobają, ale ja i tak je bardzo lubię... :wink: 
 :*

----------


## cronin

O witamy "cudotwórczynię", piękne są  :yes:  poprosimy więcej  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

HA !  :smile: 

jako ze mam niewyparzona gebe i za dlugi jezyk to od razu powiem ze Zona Inwestorka ma wiecej zdjec, ma duzo wiecej zdjec  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

No to prosimy Żonę Inwestorkę o jeszcze  :big grin: 
Oglądając zdjęcia pomyślałam,że Tomasz je robił  :big tongue: 
A ten na trzecim zdjęciu to z czego jest?

----------


## Ruby

Przyleciałam z wiosennego za wianuszkami  :big grin: 

Wszystkie wianki prześliczne! Cudniaste! mój ulubiony to ten przedostatni  :roll eyes: 

PS. Skąd te jajeczka z przedostatniego wianka?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ten ktory wyglada jak z muszelek jest ze skorupek orzeszkow pistacjowych  :smile:  misternie klejonych do czegos tam  :big grin:  

kwitko, gdybym ja robil byly by pewnie ze szkla i stali  :smile:  i bezwglednie byly by w ksztalcie garbusa  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Piękne wianuszki.. po prostu cudne..

----------


## martaibartek

Piękne wianuszki! 
Prosimy o jeszcze  :smile:

----------


## Aga&Maciej

Ja też przyleciałam z wnętrzarskiego wątku, wianki piękności :yes: , nie umiem wybrać najładniejszego...
Proszę o więcej

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:smile: 

Gosia jest teraz w pracy, ale jak wroci to wieczorem osobiscie przypilnuje aby odslonila cos wiecej  :smile:  a jest sie czym pochwalic  :big grin:

----------


## Winiooo

Wow, ale koronkowa robota! Twoja żonka musi mieć wiele cierpliwości żeby tworzyć takie cuda  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

lata zycia ze mna ucza cierpliwosci  :wink:  pewnie jutro cos wklei, dzis bidula wrocila zmeczona i polozyla sie wczesniej

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gratuluje żonie arcydzieł, a przede wszystkim precyzyjności 
Piękne rękodzieła Chapeau bas!

----------


## Gosia_A

bardzo Wam dziękuję za miłe słowa, cieszę się, jak komuś podoba się to, co tak bardzo lubię robić :smile:  cierpliwość trzeba mieć...to prawda, ale jak Antoś już zauważył...po kilkunastu latach wspólnego życia mogłam się tego nauczyć... :wink:  wczoraj już nie dałam rady, ale dzisiaj coś jeszcze wkleję :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## Gosia_A

mam tego już całkiem sporo, ale na razie chyba wystarczy tych zdjęć  :wink:  nie będę Was nimi zarzucała :wink:  odpowiadając: 3 zdjęcie to rzeczywiście pistacje i owoce róży, zarówno te malutkie, jak i większe. Jajeczka natomiast są ze sklepu :wink:  takie malutkie, styropianowe. mam jeszcze jeden podobny wianuszek w zapasie, a wygląda on tak:

 :smile:  pozdrawiam świątecznie!

----------


## Gosia_A

to na koniec jeszcze coś nie świątecznego  :wink:  ubranka dla dziecka (body, spodenki, skarpetki i kaftanik)

----------


## Kamila i Marcin



----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wylalismy lawy - zaczelo sie zatem, juz teraz tak na powaznie, tak naprawde, tak realnie wreszcie  :big grin: 

w najblizszy czwartek zaczynam stawiac bloczki  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Gratuluje!!!!!!

----------


## Winiooo

Gratuluję!!! Jak to się mawia, pierwsze koty za płoty  :smile:

----------


## simolaPOM

Tak,tak.teraz to juz z gorki pojdzie :wiggle:

----------


## WiolaB

To i ja Ci się pochwalę... Wylałem dziś ławy całe 15 m3 betonu

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc wiolaB, u nas wyszlo 10 m3, zamowilem 11 dla bezpieczesntwa ale zostal ten metr jednak  :smile:  nie zmarnowalo sie, wylalismy szlichte pod basen ogrodowy  :big grin: 

dzis przywiozlem natomiast cement a jutro przywioze piasek i w czwartek rano zaczynamy ukladac bloczki. nawiasem mowiac 4 palety juz sobie poroznosilem po naroznikach aby potem nie tracic czasu.

jakie macie lawy po adaptacji ze wyszlo wam az 15 metrow ?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gratuluje zalania :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

Ławy mamy szersze bo 60x40 mamy glinę pod spodem i murarz z kierbudem zdecydowali poszerzyć. Wyszło 14,5 zamówione 15 troszkę zostało na słupki w ogrodzeniu. Bloczki w poniedziałek zaczynam.

Liczyłeś koszty materiałów na stan 0  i surowy zamknięty? Jak Ci wychodzi?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

niczego nie licze na zapas, jak na razie idziemy na zywiol  :smile:  generalnie staram sie miec wyceny najbardziej kosztotworczych elementow (strop, okna, beton itp) ale nie licze ile to bedzie w sumie bo zanim przyjdzie czas aby kupowac to ceny moga sie drastycznie zmienic.

licze natomiast dokadnie to c jak dotad wydalismy i skrupulatnie notuje  :smile:  tyle ze chyba bardziej ad acta niz po to aby jakies madre wnioski wyciagac...


nasze lawy

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

MURUJEMY

ponad 100 bloczkow udalo sie dzis postawic w 2,5 naroznika... mysle ze jutro uda sie skonczyc narozniki i potem pojedziemy sciany

dzis mielismy chwile przerwy z uwagi na przedszkolne wystepy naszego Lobuza... ale jutro pojedziemy juz bez wiekszych przestojow wiem moze uda sie skonczyc, w sumie mamy dookola 6 naroznikow "zewnetrznych" oraz 2  "wewnetrzne" przy czym te "zewnetrzne" na wykuszu w salonie bedziemy pewnie murowac razem z "wewnetrznymi"... tak mysle

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie jest latwo, ale nie jest tez jakos dramatycznie :smile: 

wku...a mnie najbardziej ciecie tych cholernych bloczkow... nacinam gnoja dookola szlifierka, napier...m mlotkiem a on i tak peka jak mu sie zachce.. sa tak koszmarnie twarde ze slow mi brak... chyba skoluje sobie wieksza szlifierke...

generalnie dzis poszlo niezle, powoli dom zaczyna nabierac formy, tylko niestety skonczyl sie piach, jutro z samiutkiego rana lece znow po porcje do zwirowni.

moze jutro beda jakies foty, moze zona inwestorka cos strzeli -ja nie mam czasu  :big grin:  mam tylko tydzien urlopu i CHCE TEN FUNDAMENT WYMUROWAC w tym czasie...

piwo wypite, czas natrzec obolale miesnie i chwle pospac  :big grin:

----------


## cronin

Cześć, mam pytanie czy ta cena za gazobeton z LM to już po doliczeniu transportu? (5,95)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

hej, nie. te 5,95 to bylo brutto bez dostawy, za dostawe zaplacilismy 200 PLN (6 palet po 48 bloczkow). niestety zanim zdarzylismy kupic kolejna partie LM podnoslo cene i teraz BK szary z Prefabetu kosztuje juz 6.95/szt.

----------


## cronin

Byłam dziś w LM, szary beton u mnie 6,10, natomiast szary ale 20 a nie 24 5,29zł, tyle że po doliczeniu transportu już oczywiście więcej wychodzi, dlatego pytam  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> MURUJEMY
> 
> ponad 100 bloczkow udalo sie dzis postawic w 2,5 naroznika... mysle ze jutro uda sie skonczyc narozniki i potem pojedziemy sciany


Witam, murujecie sami z żonką?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas niezmiennie 5,95 ten z prefanetu, ten mniejszy jest tez i faktycznie jest tanszy, ale to jakis "no name" (marka na etykietce z palety: "markety budowlane") wiec jakos nie mam przekonania...


a co? zaczynasz sie przekonywac do szarego ?:>

----------


## cronin

kasa rządzi  :smile:  ja z tego mniejszego chcę wymurować murki attyki, tam nie potrzebuję markowego, co do reszty zastanawiam się tylko jak trzyma wymiary, czy da radę na klej czy jednak zaprawa, bo to że sprzedawcy mówią, że na klej to jeszcze  nie przesądza

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja pojade na klej, najwyzej bede go skrobal po kazdej warstwie  :smile: 

prawda jest taka ze produkty "bez markowe" czesto sa produkowane przez wiodacych producentow...tyle ze jako tania linia, czesto na zamowienie jakiejs konkretnej sieci...

stad wole jednak kupic produkt sygnowany logiem "prefabet" ktore jednak jakas tam renome ma... moze nie jest to to samo co ytong czy solbet, ale jednak nie jest to tez no name...

no i masz racje... kada rzadzi :

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam, murujecie sami z żonką?


zasadniczo malzonka zajmuje sie naszym Lobuzem bardziej :smile:  ewentualnie pracami okolobudowlanymi tudziez przygotowaniem law  :smile: 

muruje sam, esc troche pomaga na ile sil mu wystarczy  :smile: 

opalilem sobie czolo i mnie troche piecze...ze o rekach nie wspomne...tylko tak smiesznie, bo tylko od koszulki do rekawic  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Może mi się wydaje ale ta "20" to chyba też prefabet, jutro sprawdzę. Ja też wolę nie kupować no name'ów  :smile:  ale akurat na attykę mogę sobie pozwolić, to w zasadzie element dekoracyjny nie konstrukcyjny.
Czekam aż zaczniesz ściany, będę  wiedziała na co się nastawiać  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kurde nie chce cie marwic ale nie wiem czy dam rade zaczac w maju...

na razie gonie fundament, mam do srody wlacznie urlp o i chce te 800 bloczkow ktore mam wymurowac, brakujace podlcze i dokupimy od reki, ale zamin je wymuruje to chwila zejdzie bo zawodowe obowiazki beda niestety mnie wzywac...

potem przjdzie poizolowac, poobsypywac, wylac podloge i dopiero zabierac sie za sciany... wiec moze byc tak ze zaczniemy w czerwcu dopiero...

----------


## Gosia_A

elo :smile:  Ojciec-Mąż-Inwestor chyba nie bardzo ma siłę wrzucić jakieś zdjęcie, więc Matka-Żona-Inwestorka to zrobi...;P

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

cos ci slabo kochanie idzie...


EDIT: moze wina za duzo ? :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

yhm... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## cronin

Eee dobrze idzie  :smile:  ja planuję dopiero zacząć w czerwcu ...

----------


## Gosia_A

Inwestor w akcji, co prawda-odwrócony w nieodpowiednią stronę, ale w akcji...;P pod koniec dnia ta ścianka, nad którą się schyla została wymurowana :big grin:  prawda, że piękna?  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

acha...no i żeby nie było, te "dziury" w murku później też zostały "zarzucone"  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a kto chce zobaczyc inwestorke "odwrocona w nieodpowiednia strone" ?   :smile:  

ten naroznik to naroznik jadalni...

----------


## Gosia_A

a tutaj kawałek salonu  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

nawet najmłodszy Inwestor dzielnie pomagał!!!

----------


## Gosia_A

Antoś...Ty się pilnuj, dobrze Ci radzę ;P

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie dam sie zastaszyc ani zaszczuc  :smile:  wolnosc!  :wink: 


matka inwestorka szmaruje  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

to nie jest wcale śmieszne ;P obrażam się  :wink:  i wcale Cię tym Ketonalem nie nasmaruję ;P

----------


## Grzaneczki

Praca pięknie idzie, ale w tle widzę konkretny nadzór inwestorski, to on czy ona?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Praca pięknie idzie, ale w tle widzę konkretny nadzór inwestorski, to on czy ona?


jesli masz na mysli owczarka niemieckiego to jest suka tesciow :smile: 

mi malzonka obiecala ze jak bedziemy mieli wlasny dom to sie zgodzi na wlasnego psa (a ja chce bernardyna lub nowofunlanda) dlatego tak sie bardzo spiesze  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

No to znam już całą rodzinkę z widzenia w pozycjach odwróconych  :big tongue: 
Ścianki  wychodzą bardzo ładnie, obyś wymurował jak najwięcej, chociaż na jutro kiepską pogodę zapowiadają. 
Pisałeś że chciałbyś bernardyna, gratuluje wyboru i przedstawiam Ci naszą małą bestię - Dragonek. 



Wie co dobre  :Lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

wow :smile:  właśnie zapytałam Antka: widziałeś bernardyna Kwitko? 
odpowiedz: co???jakiego bernardyna??? weź mnie nie wkurzaj....
hahahahaaaaaaa  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

piękna psina :big grin:  chociaż ja koooooocham owczarki niemieckie :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

po imieniu wnosze ze to ON, szkoda, gdybyscie mieli suke zaklepal bym sobie szczeniaka, chyba ze macie dla niego jakas panienke i byla by szansa na jakies potomstwo  :big grin: 

PS. nie jestem z cukru, deszczu sie nie boje, wiec jesli tylko nie bedzie ulewy ktora by mogla wyplukiwac mi zaprawe to do srody wlacznie wymuruje te 800 bloczkow

PSS. jak polozymy spac naszego Smarka to wkleje foty z dzisiaj, pociagnalem prawie cala sciane boczna domku (zostalo 1,5 warstwy tylko)

----------


## Gosia_A

"Dorcia, spójrz się w aparat"  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Pozuje jak prawdziwa modelka  :smile:  
To czekam na zdjęcia.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

stan na dzis (skonczylem dzis kolo 13 i tak sobie czeka do jutra rana :smile: )

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ładnie idzie, tempo niesamowite. Jak szczelnie bedziesz zaklejał spoiny pomiedzy bloczkami to łatwiej Ci pojdzie z izolacją pozniej. Idealne zadanie dla reszty rodzinki :smile:  Podglądam i kibicuje :smile: 

Ps. Przekątne mierzyłeś?


Kwitko nie chce wiedzieć ile Twoj Dragonek żre, pewnie tyle co Netbetówna x 5  :Lol:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> nie dam sie zastaszyc ani zaszczuc  wolnosc! 
> 
> 
> matka inwestorka szmaruje


Na to zdjecie, Misiek się zapytal "Co ty robilas na tej budowie"  :Lol: 
Jak widac podobny profil tylny z Inwestorka mam  :wink:

----------


## BasH

> Jak widac podobny profil tylny z Inwestorka mam


Potwiedzam jako niezależny obserwator doktoryzujący się z profilu psychologicznego i fizycznego MSU  :big grin:  (oj to mi się dostanie x2 )  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mierzylem :smile: 

jedna jest 7mm na plusie w stosunku do dokumentacji, druga jest 5 mm w minusie (mowie o glownych przekatnych) wymiary scian mierzone w naroznikach nie roznia sie od dokumentacji wiecej niz 2-3mm (mierze od poziomicy do poziomicy, dalmierzem laserowym Bosch'a)

spoiny tesc sukcesywnie uzupelnia zaprawa, ja muruje nie przykladajac sie do szczelnego licowania spin z bloczkami, a za mna idzie tesc i uzupelnia braki - tyle ze do uzupelnienia jest moj "urobek" z soboty wieczora i dziesiejszy. Mysle ze jutro to zrobi od rana jak ja pojade po piach do zwirowni.

podloge bedziemy mieli wyniesiona ok 3  bloczki powyzej gruntu, wiec oklejanie styropianem podziemnej czesci fundamentow uwazam za absurdalne (mysle ze okleimy 50cm od gornej krawedzi, dodatkowo styropian pojdzie na posadzke na gruncie jeszcze, w kwestii izolacji przeciwwilgociowej tooczywiscie  dysperbit (polecam Leroy MErlin, akurat jest w promocji - od wczoraj chyba - po 45 zeta za 20kg - wczoraj rano byl jeszcze po 58  :smile: ) i na to folia kubelkowa 

wody gruntowe ani zadne inne powodzie nam nie groza wiec mysle ze to wystarczy. podloze mamy piaszczyste i suche, z uwagi na pobliski drenaz autostrady poziom wod gruntowych opadl na tyle ze nawet studnie glebinowe odpadaja

----------


## BasH

> Potwiedzam jako niezależny obserwator doktoryzujący się z profilu psychologicznego i fizycznego MSU  (oj to mi się dostanie x2 )


... a merytorycznie właśnie uzupełniać spoiny jeśli nie chcecie robić rapówki i nie widzę wyprowadzonej bednarki pod GSW przy przyszłej rozdzielni.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Potwiedzam jako niezależny obserwator doktoryzujący się z profilu psychologicznego i fizycznego MSU  (oj to mi się dostanie x2 )


Tym razem Ci odpuszczę bo sama mam wrazenie, ze to ja   :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> mierzylem
> 
> jedna jest 7mm na plusie w stosunku do dokumentacji, druga jest 5 mm w minusie (mowie o glownych przekatnych) wymiary scian mierzone w naroznikach nie roznia sie od dokumentacji wiecej niz 2-3mm (mierze od poziomicy do poziomicy, dalmierzem laserowym Bosch'a)
> 
> spoiny tesc sukcesywnie uzupelnia zaprawa, ja muruje nie przykladajac sie do szczelnego licowania spin z bloczkami, a za mna idzie tesc i uzupelnia braki - tyle ze do uzupelnienia jest moj "urobek" z soboty wieczora i dziesiejszy. Mysle ze jutro to zrobi od rana jak ja pojade po piach do zwirowni.
> 
> podloge bedziemy mieli wyniesiona ok 3  bloczki powyzej gruntu, wiec oklejanie styropianem podziemnej czesci fundamentow uwazam za absurdalne (mysle ze okleimy 50cm od gornej krawedzi, dodatkowo styropian pojdzie na posadzke na gruncie jeszcze, w kwestii izolacji przeciwwilgociowej tooczywiscie  dysperbit (polecam Leroy MErlin, akurat jest w promocji - od wczoraj chyba - po 45 zeta za 20kg - wczoraj rano byl jeszcze po 58 ) i na to folia kubelkowa 
> 
> wody gruntowe ani zadne inne powodzie nam nie groza wiec mysle ze to wystarczy. podloze mamy piaszczyste i suche, z uwagi na pobliski drenaz autostrady poziom wod gruntowych opadl na tyle ze nawet studnie glebinowe odpadaja


Jesli moge wtracic trzy grosze to jesli nie chcesz calosci kleic w styro to ociepliłabym co najmiej do wysokosci przemarzania w Twoim regionie

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ... a merytorycznie właśnie uzupełniać spoiny jeśli nie chcecie robić rapówki i nie widzę wyprowadzonej bednarki pod GSW przy przyszłej rozdzielni.


jest wypuszczona, tyle ze ten naroznik jest akurat najbardziej zapomnianym naroznikiem wiec i na zdjeciach go najmniej

bednarka jest przykrecona do zbrojenia, dodatkowo w 4 naroznikach wbilem w ziemie prety po 150cm i zwiazalem je ze zbrojeniem law zgodnie z sugestia kierownika, co ok 200cm z lawy wystaja w ziemie prety o dlugosci ok 30cm. podsumowujac mamy zazbrojona lawe i wystajace z niejsz szpilki z pretow (4 dlugie i reszta krotkich) a w gore wyciagnieta bednarke

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Jesli moge wtracic trzy grosze to jesli nie chcesz calosci kleic w styro to ociepliłabym co najmiej do wysokosci przemarzania w Twoim regionie


Bez sensu, każda jakakolwiek izolacja ma tylko sens jak jest CIĄGŁA . Ubierz się w zimie ciepło ale dopiero od kolan to zrozumiesz o co chodzi. Ocieplanie ściany fundamentowej jest wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto , tylko styrodur jest naprawdę nienasiąkliwy( żadne akwastopy itp) i trzeba dać min 12cm (żadne 5cm)  i kosztuje majątek który nigdy nie zwróci się z oszczędności na ogrzewaniu domu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> mierzylem
> 
> jedna jest 7mm na plusie w stosunku do dokumentacji, druga jest 5 mm w minusie (mowie o glownych przekatnych) wymiary scian mierzone w naroznikach nie roznia sie od dokumentacji wiecej niz 2-3mm (mierze od poziomicy do poziomicy, dalmierzem laserowym Bosch'a)



zapomnialem dopisac ze generalnie w projekcie nie ma az tak szczegolowych wymiarow ale...

ale przerysowalem sobie w "wolnej chwili" rzuty parteru oraz pietra do ACada i teraz moge sobie konrolnie zdjac kazdy wymiar HA  :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Bez sensu, każda jakakolwiek izolacja ma tylko sens jak jest CIĄGŁA . Ubierz się w zimie ciepło ale dopiero od kolan to zrozumiesz o co chodzi. Ocieplanie ściany fundamentowej jest wyrzuceniem pieniędzy w błoto , tylko styrodur jest naprawdę nienasiąkliwy( żadne akwastopy itp) i trzeba dać min 12cm (żadne 5cm)  i kosztuje majątek który nigdy nie zwróci się z oszczędności na ogrzewaniu domu.


Tutaj akurat mam inne zdanie.... lektura muratora
http://muratordom.pl/gazety/zbuduj-d...tml?print=true

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kierbud nasz zasugerowal takie rozwiazanie

izolacja

i mnie to odpowiada

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> kierbud nasz zasugerowal takie rozwiazanie
> 
> izolacja
> 
> i mnie to odpowiada


Ciekawe co napiszesz jak zobaczysz cenę styroduru, spytaj kiera jak trwale zamontować styro do ściany z bloczków izolowanej lepikiem?  a teraz recepta jak wyrzucić kasę w błoto: bloczki bez rapówki pomalować wodorozcieńczalnym dysperbitem, na placki przykleić np.eps100 ,zakołkować, siatka i klei a na to folia kubełkowa klejona taśmą i położona wytłoczeniami do styro.  Głos rozsądku podpowiada : olać ścianę fundamentową, pierwszy rząd ściany na zaprawę cementowo-wapienną ponad izolacją poziomą z ceramiki polaryzowanej zasypanej perlitem, potem już BK na klej.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Tutaj akurat mam inne zdanie


ok. jeżeli stoisz na boso w zimie na śniegu to jaki sens ma inwestowanie w spodnie z gorotexu dla himalajczyków za 10 tyś dolarów? będzie Ci cieplej niż w takich samych z biedronki za 20 zł? przecież to bardzo prosta fizyka. ZAWSZE najpierw zdrowy rozsądek a potem ,często sponsorowane przez producentów, artykuły z czasopism budowlanych dla laików.

----------


## cronin

> kierbud nasz zasugerowal takie rozwiazanie
> 
> izolacja
> 
> i mnie to odpowiada


jak dla mnie kiepski pomysł, ciepło ścianą ucieka ci w grunt, ten pas xps-a niewiele da, nie ma ciągłości izolacji, ale skoro ci to odpowiada to nie ma co strzępić klawiatury  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Przelicz o ile drożej wyjdzie gdybyś ocieplał do samego dołu fundamentu. O ile dobrze pamiętam nas styro kosztował ok 500 zł, to zaoszczędzisz może 200 zł? Warto?

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> O ile dobrze pamiętam nas styro kosztował ok 500 zł


A to dopiero sztuczka, 1 m3 styrodoru (koszt ok 500zł) ocieplić ścianę fundamentową domu jednnrodzinnego. No chyba nie robiliście według recepty z mojego postu nr.302 ? Jeśli tak to macie zawilgoconą ( brak izolacji cieplnej) zgniecioną ziemią i podziurawioną z połamanym klejem przez folię kubełkową  warstwę która z kolei świetnie trzyma wilgoć i wodę zaciekającą z powierzchni, nie wierzysz , odkop kawałek na metr w głąb i podotykaj i popatrz.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mowta co chceta, ja na razie muruje :smile: 

minelo 5 dni odkad zaczalem, z 800 bloczkow zostalo ~200, cholerka moze uda sie przed koncem urlopu to machnac, wtedy policzymy ile zabraklo i dokupimy juz konkretna ilosc + jakis zapas niewielki. wg szacunkow powinno zabraknac ok 280 szt, wiec jest jeszcze co murowac...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ok. jeżeli stoisz na boso w zimie na śniegu to jaki sens ma inwestowanie w spodnie z gorotexu dla himalajczyków za 10 tyś dolarów? będzie Ci cieplej niż w takich samych z biedronki za 20 zł? przecież to bardzo prosta fizyka. ZAWSZE najpierw zdrowy rozsądek a potem ,często sponsorowane przez producentów, artykuły z czasopism budowlanych dla laików.


A kto powiedzial ze na boso...nie wiem jak Ty, ale ja tam w butach na snieg wychodze i to cieplych  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> policzymy ile zabraklo i dokupimy juz konkretna ilosc .


Do listy zakupów dopisz szpadel , wykopiesz nim przepusty na kanalizację i wodę pod ławą fundamentową . Szpadel którym kopałeś pod ławy nie nadaje się bo jest ,,zapominalski''.  :smile: 
ps. czy wiecie że: fachurki woża zaprawę taczką , łopatą nakładają i kielnia tylko równają. murują (poziom) mniej więcej , a na ostatnią warstwę robi się zajebi..cie równy i poziomy zbrojony wieniec i już nic nie pęka nawet jak murarz jeszcze wczoraj był kierowcą czy spawaczem.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> ja tam w butach na snieg wychodze


jak masz do tego barchanowe gacie , kufajkę, czapkę uszatkę i jednopalczaste rękawice to masz ciągłość izolacji cieplnej.  :smile:  zimna dłoń męża bez rękawiczki na pośladku to mostek cieplny.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> ps. czy wiecie że: fachurki woża zaprawę taczką , łopatą nakładają i kielnia tylko równają. murują (poziom) mniej więcej , a na ostatnią warstwę robi się zajebi..cie równy i poziomy zbrojony wieniec i już nic nie pęka nawet jak murarz jeszcze wczoraj był kierowcą czy spawaczem.


.... zwlaszcza jak zrobia roznice w poziomie 15-20cm na 7-miu metrach dlugosci ( a widzialam taki przypadek). Taki wieniec ze jednej strony 45 cm betonu (ciekawa otulina :wink: ), a z drugiej 25cm. 





> jak masz do tego barchanowe gacie , kufajkę, czapkę uszatkę i jednopalczaste rękawice to masz ciągłość izolacji cieplnej. zimna dłoń męża bez rękawiczki na pośladku to mostek cieplny.


Jak polozysz zonie zimna reke na barchany i kufajke to srednio to poczuje 
Proponuje inny zestaw  :big grin: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> .... zwlaszcza jak zrobia roznice w poziomie 15-20cm na 7-miu metrach dlugosci ( a widzialam taki przypadek). Taki wieniec ze jednej strony 45 cm betonu (ciekawa otulina), a z drugiej 25cm.



fuck.... a ja mam roznice w poziomie 6mm na prawie 12 metrach i sie stresuje...  :big grin: 

PS zostala mi jeszcze zewnetrzna sciana przednia

bulka przepusty na kanalize i wode sa zaplanowane w pierwszej na lawie warstwie bloczkow cz czolowej scianie (tej ktora dzis muruje) - nie moglo byc pod lawa bo nie wydoil bym ze spadkiem rury kanalizacyjnej do studzienki - mamy prawie 45 metrow przylacza, poniewaz do tej wlasnie sciany mamy jeszcze taras szerokosci 130cm (pod podcieniem dachu) na poziomie prawie ze "0" to te rury beda ponizej granicy przemarzania wiec nie ma obaw.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wczoraj poleglem...

zmeczeie mnie dopadlo...a przy tym chyba gowniana pogoda i postawilem tylko 60 kilka bloczkow, tesc pouzupelnial spiny i tak dzien zlecial, do 18, od 18 juz sie tylko snulem, nosilem troche bloczki i bylo slabo ogolnie

ale dzis jest nowy dzien, nowe sily i nowe mozliwosci

do roboty zatem bo on jutra koniec urlopu i trzeba wracac do pracy  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

mąż w pracy...pewnie odpoczywa  :wink: 
ale przyznajcie, odwalił kawał dobrej roboty podczas tygodniowego urlopu, prawda?
łyk napoju znieczulającego i jakoś szło, chociaż szóstego i siódmego dnia wyraźnie wolniej... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## Gosia_A

acha, zapomniałam napisać, że też miałam malutki wkład w powstanie tych fundamentów  :wink:  żeby nie było ;P taki mini mini, ale jednak ;P (bo np. przyniesienie mężowi napoju znieczulającego też się liczy, prawda? :big lol: )

----------


## Tamburini

Izolacja izolacja! 10cm styroduru najmniej! Ja dałem 15cm...Teraz pluje sobie w brodę ze nie zainwestowałem jeszcze w coś takiego http://przegrodyb2b.pl/produkty/p/11...wy-isomur-plus     jeśli przeraża Cię jego cena to warto pierwsza warstwe pustaka (jeśli murujesz z ceramiki) zasypać PERLITEM. Nie oszczędzaj na ociepleniu :wink:  Na podłogę zostaw sobie miejsce na 20cm styro...Styrodur polecam kleić do fundamentu specialnym klejem w piance np.Tytan

----------


## Tamburini

Dobra rada,nie słuchaj tych niektórych pseudo znawców,wystaczy spojrzeć jak sie ociepla fundamenty w domach pasywnych i wyciągnąć z tego wnioski :wink:  http://www.e-izolacje.pl/a/8150,ocie...-domu-pasywnym

----------


## autorus

> Izolacja izolacja! 10cm styroduru najmniej! Ja dałem 15cm...Teraz pluje sobie w brodę ze nie zainwestowałem jeszcze w coś takiego http://przegrodyb2b.pl/produkty/p/11...wy-isomur-plus     jeśli przeraża Cię jego cena to warto pierwsza warstwe pustaka (jeśli murujesz z ceramiki) zasypać PERLITEM. Nie oszczędzaj na ociepleniu Na podłogę zostaw sobie miejsce na 20cm styro...Styrodur polecam kleić do fundamentu specialnym klejem w piance np.Tytan


ja właśnie chce dać wiersz isomuru plus. Tylko, że jeden z kolegów na forum dał także pod ściany działowe. Nie za bardzo to rozumiem. Juz danie po obwodzie sporo kosztuje. Ale nawet nie chodzi o koszty tylko sens.

Ja chcę dać zamiast perlitu bezpłatny proszek pur od pigeona. I to ile wlezie. jak będzie 1m to zero problemów. 

A czemu kleić strrodur specjalnym klejem? Nie lepiej na te czarne mazidło?

----------


## autorus

> wczoraj poleglem...
> 
> zmeczeie mnie dopadlo...a przy tym chyba gowniana pogoda i postawilem tylko 60 kilka bloczkow, tesc pouzupelnial spiny i tak dzien zlecial, do 18, od 18 juz sie tylko snulem, nosilem troche bloczki i bylo slabo ogolnie
> 
> ale dzis jest nowy dzien, nowe sily i nowe mozliwosci
> 
> do roboty zatem bo on jutra koniec urlopu i trzeba wracac do pracy


Kurczę dajesz rade . Podziwiam. Wstępnie biorę się za szukanie bloczków ale to nie takie łatwe a juz w tej cenie co podałeś 2,3zł to w mazowieckim chyba nie możliwe. Ogólnie to wszyscy raczej chcą cos ok 3 zł  :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ja właśnie chce dać wiersz isomuru plus. Tylko, że jeden z kolegów na forum dał także pod ściany działowe. Nie za bardzo to rozumiem. Juz danie po obwodzie sporo kosztuje. Ale nawet nie chodzi o koszty tylko sens.
> 
> Ja chcę dać zamiast perlitu bezpłatny proszek pur od pigeona. I to ile wlezie. jak będzie 1m to zero problemów.


sens jest taki ze masz rowna wysokosc na ktorej startujesz z docelowym budulcem

mozesz rozwinac troche zdanie o bezplatnym proszku PUR od pigeona? co to? skad to?

----------


## Tamburini

> ja właśnie chce dać wiersz isomuru plus. Tylko, że jeden z kolegów na forum dał także pod ściany działowe. Nie za bardzo to rozumiem. Juz danie po obwodzie sporo kosztuje. Ale nawet nie chodzi o koszty tylko sens.
> 
> Ja chcę dać zamiast perlitu bezpłatny proszek pur od pigeona. I to ile wlezie. jak będzie 1m to zero problemów. 
> 
> A czemu kleić strrodur specjalnym klejem? Nie lepiej na te czarne mazidło?


No teoretycznie na działówkach występuje podobny mostek termiczny jak na obwodowych ścianach wiec jak najbardziej wskazane i tam dac wiersz z IsoMuru. Ale jeśli masz dostęp do proszku pur to  śmiało zasypuj nim,szkoda kasy na inne wynalazki. Przedewszytkim wygoda,klei się bardzo szybko i trzyma na amen...cenowo też wychodzi bardzo kożystnie

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

przyjechalo pierwsze 20 ton ziemi do obsypania dookola i wyrownania terenu... dzis jeszcze drugie 20 ton a jutro kolejne 15  :smile:  a od rana jeszcze bloczki do skonczenia wewnetrznych scianek fundamentowych  :smile:  ale sie dzieje... a ja w pracy siedze  :big grin:

----------


## autorus

ile placiles za ziemie?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzisiejsze 40 ton zalatwione przez CB radio w dordze do pracy, zupelnie przypadkowo, kosztowalo nas 400 pln (naprawde ladna czarna ziemia, bez zadnych gruzow czy kamieni, prosto z pola, troche brylek gliny, ale generialnie naprawde ladna)

to co przyjedzie jutro (napewno 15, a moze i jeszcze drugie 15 ton jesli bedzie ladna)  bedzie po 120pln za wanne... czyli w zsadzie w cenie transportu

zarowno jedna jak i druga ziemia jest z najblizszej okolicy... niestety transport na wiekszym (juz nawet 10km) dystansie jest koszmarnie drogi i w przypadku samochodu 15 tonowego przekracza znacznie wartosc ladunku :/

te 40 ton dzisiejsze wystarczylo nam na obsypanie domku z 3 stron (nie do docelowej wysokosci, ale takiej ktora na obecnym etapie wystarczy, 3-5 bloczkow wystaje z ziemi zaleznie od strony) sciana czolowa jest nieskonczona wiec nie mozna bylo obsypac, ale z rana dojechaly brakujace bloczki wiec od jutra popoludnia zaczne murowac aby skonczyc wszytskie scianki do konca tygodnia i wtedy zaczniemy myslec o piasku do srodka (w zasadzie juz myslimy, ale wtedy zaczniemy myslec intensywniej :smile: )

na koniec konkluzja... tesc walczyl 5 godzin z lopata zanim wrocilem z pracy i obsypal 1 naroznik i kawalek sciany... wspolnie pozniej przewiezlismy kilkanascie taczek na druga strone... a ziemi nie ubylo (przypomne: 40 ton)...  o 18 zadzwonilem po koparke, gosc zaczal o 18.45 i do 19.45 mial rozplanowana cale 40 ton, obsypal pieknie dookola, zrobil wjazd dodatkowy na dzialke. wszytsko sprawnie, szybko, czysto i dokladnie... z dojazdem i tempie ekspresowym za 150 pln... niby nie malo, ale czy to duzo za rozplanowanie 40 ton ziemi? nie wydaje mi sie...

jakby ktos tu lokalnie potrzebowal awaryjnie koparki to bardzo polecam www.transluk.pl


zdjec nie ma bo ciemno  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Są prace których nie warto wykonywać ręcznie, wysiłek niewspółmierny do kosztów  :smile:

----------


## Grzaneczki

my też czekamy na koparkę do obsypania reszty fundamentów, mąż dzielnie walczył z łopatka, ale to przerasta jego możliwości. Myślę, ze ta praca koparki u Ciebie warta była 150zł i zostaną siły na inne prace :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

gosc sie sporo nakrecil i nakombinowal... mamy dzialke 550m2, z czego juz zajete 108 fundamentami, do tego stoja bloczki, rosnie drzewo... nie bylo latwo

po za tym... a moze przedewszytskim... zadzwonilem o 18 ze potrzebuje awaryjnie pomocy, i co uslyszalem? zadnego marudzenia ze juz nie dzisiaj, ze pozno ze dojechac... uslyszalem, "ok, za 30 minut jestem" - i to mi sie podoba, zapewno jeszcze go do siebie zaprosze :smile:

----------


## Grzaneczki

szkoda, że tak daleko mieszkamy od siebie, tez by nam się przydał taki sprytyny koparkowy :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

traficie kogos kto sobie poradzi  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

No Tomaszu u mnie stan 0 zakończony, dziś zalany został chudy beton, jutro zaczną murować ściany

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mi zostalo do wymurowania  1/3 ostatniej warstwy czolowej sciany + wszytskie scianki w srodku (no oczywiscie mam powypuszczane dolem scianki aby sie pozazebiac.

dzis rozwiezlismyze szwagrem i bratem 15 ton ziemi kolejne. jutro przyjedzie jeszcze 20 ton aby temat obsypywania zamknac...narazie

potem zasypywanie/ubijaniei pewnie sciany jakos w polowie maja zaczne...

w cholere roboty... 

troche popchne teraz bo znow mam tydzien wolnego od soboty, ale nie wiem ile sie uda zrobic... jaos tak bez planu jade, z dnia na dzien. tzn generalnie plan jest, ale raczej dotyczy technologii, szczegolow konstrukcji, logistyki dlugofalowej... a samo budowanie to dnia na dzien. inaczej nie dam rady bo niegdy nie wiem ile bede mial czasu nastepnego dnia. 

ale dam rade, oby tylko wygrzebac sie ziemi, a tu juz widac koniec. 

ile zaaliscie betonu i jaki? (ile w sensie grubosci warstwy)

ile wasrtw bloczkow macie w fundamencie, ile piachu wam weszlo? dawaj jakies dane porownawcze  :smile:

----------


## nowodworzanka

Tak się zastanawiam czy dobrze trafiłam :smile:  Pytałam o namiary na beton B20 lub B25 w okolicach Poznania, a jeśli przy okazji dobrze kupię M6 to tym lepiej. Jak na razie zaczynam budowę, a nie mam pojęcia czego i w jakich ilościach zamawiać. Jednak od czegoś trzeba zacząć i właśnie szukam betonu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc, dobrze trafilas

wysylam ci informacje na PRIV

----------


## Gosia_A

potwierdzam, że chłopaki odwalili kawał dobrej roboty... :big grin:  Dzisiaj przyjedzie kolejne 20t, rozgarniemy i można zastanawiać się nad trawą dookoła domu...;P

----------


## Kwitko

Też w zeszłym roku zasiałam trawę  :big grin:  Ale mi nie urosła  :cry:

----------


## Gosia_A

a w jakim terminie? :smile: teraz jest najlepszy okres, albo wczesną jesienią...chociaż teraz u nas trzeba będzie ostro podlewać...:/

----------


## WiolaB

Bloczków murowane mamy 7 warstw, chudy beton 10 cm grubości (9,5 m3), piasku zasypane z ławami około metra, wymieniałem całość bo była glina. Zasypane jest 20 cm od góry, no to wylany chudziak, później w pozostałe 10 cm pójdzie styropian + 5 cm już w gazobetonie z pianką dylatacyjną. Piasku 10 dużych wanien (naczep )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Bloczków murowane mamy 7 warstw, chudy beton 10 cm grubości (9,5 m3), piasku zasypane z ławami około metra, wymieniałem całość bo była glina. Zasypane jest 20 cm od góry, no to wylany chudziak, później w pozostałe 10 cm pójdzie styropian + 5 cm już w gazobetonie z pianką dylatacyjną. Piasku 10 dużych wanien (naczep )



10 duzych wanien znaczy ok 300 ton (wanna naczepa to zdaje sie 30 ton)

u mnie bedzie ciut mniej  bo lawy mamy w gruncie juz, do tego piach po ich wykopaniu zostal w srodku. z wyliczen wynika mi 120-130 ton...

ja na posadzke na gruncie wyleje B20, do rownego z bloczkami, czyli styropian pojdzie juz ponad bloczki M6, miedzy pierwsza wierszktory bedzie z pustakow poryzowanych zapypanych proszkiem pur, jak zasugerowal bulka - pomysl sie przyjal  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

minela niedziela... leniwie  :smile: 

no wsadzilismy kilka drzewek, 5 brzoz oraz jarzebinie zwana akacja  :smile: 

wczoraj wymurowalem fundament klatki schodowej, bylem w pracy wiec dzis byl cza na chwile odpoczynku, piwko, wino i generalnie weekendowy relaks  :big grin:  od jutra rana znowu tyram(y)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

upal doskwiera... a ja mecze najbardziej upierdliwe miejsce... ale jutro bedzie koniec i moze zona inwestorka odstawi wreszcie grabie i zrobi jakies zdjecie...

jak nic sie nie pieprznie to od piatku zaczniemy po trochu zasypywac

----------


## Gosia_A

żona inwestorka nawet o tym myślała, ale jakoś ciągle było coś innego do roboty  :wink:  grabiła, wyrównywała, grabiła, wyrównywała, grabiła...i mając nadzieję na obfitszy deszcz wysiała nawet trawę dookoła fundamentów...no więc wysiewała, wysiewała, wysiewala...zmokła...po czym deszczyk przestał padać  :sad:  chciałam tylko dodać, że na chwilę obecną nie chodzi oczywiście o piękną, dekoracyjną murawę, ale raczej o to, aby choć troszkę mniej się kurzyło... :sad: 
jutro postaram się nadrobić zaległości w dokumentacji fotograficznej...

----------


## Gosia_A

no i nadrobiłam trochę zaległości w dokumentacji fotograficznej... :smile:  szkoda tylko, że inwestorce nikt nie zrobi zdjęcia przy pracy (potem będzie, że sie obijała...;P) a dzisiaj dorobiła się kilku konkretnych odcisków od grabienia i pada...
fundamenty 'mają się ku końcowi'...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

fundament "sie skonczyl"... teraz "sie zasypuje"  :smile: 





> grabiła, wyrównywała, grabiła, wyrównywała, grabiła

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Pierwsze wrażenie po zobaczeniu osoby na zdjęciu myślałam, że to *MSU* :smile: 

Gratulacje skończonego fundamentu

----------


## autorus

Jakim czarnym mazidłem smarowałeś? jaki koszt? i czy reaguje z styropianem?  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Jakim czarnym mazidłem smarowałeś? jaki koszt? i czy reaguje z styropianem?


1. Dysperbit
2. 45 w promocji, 58 normalnie za wiadro 20 kg (jak dotad poczlo chyba 8 wiader)
3. nie

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Pierwsze wrażenie po zobaczeniu osoby na zdjęciu myślałam, że to *MSU*


mam nadzieje ze nie mowimy o tym zdjeciu  :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

nie no o tym drugim, gdzie inwestorka grabiła, wyrównywała, grabiła, wyrównywała..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

specjalnie dalem takie ciut z profilu zeby uniknac nieporozumien  :big grin:  jakbym wkleil w pozycji podobnej do tego z malowania law to by dopiero byly podejrzenia  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

Antoś, no mogłeś wybrać ciut lepsze ujęcie...;-P pierwsza warstwa piasku jest już ubita  :big grin:  Wczoraj Tomasz cały dzień robił hałas i sąsiedzi nas przestali lubić... :wink:  a jutro i pojutrze kolejne wywroty piachu i w środę powtórka z rozrywki...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie kus losu kochanie  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Pierwsze wrażenie po zobaczeniu osoby na zdjęciu myślałam, że to *MSU*
> 
> Gratulacje skończonego fundamentu


Sama mam de ja vu albo musze przestac pic  :cool: 
Pozdrawiam inwestorke sobowtorke :smile: 

Idzie pieknie, kawał dobrej pracy ekspresowym tempem. Trzymam za Was kciuki

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tempo jak tempo, znow troche spadnie bo jutro wracamy do pracy, tyle ze piach znow jutro przyjedzie, we wtorek tez, tak ze w srode wibrujemy kolejne 44 tony, i w sobote nastepne...

mysle ze to juz bedzie ilosc wystarczajaca, jesli tak to po kolejnym weekendzie (tydzien 20) zalejemy B20 na posadzke na gruncie i bedzie upragniony stan "0"...

----------


## WiolaB

A dlaczego chcesz wylewać B20  a niechudy B10 ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bo mam B20 w projekcie to po pierrwsze a po drugie roznica w cenie wynosi  20pln/m3 co daje mi na calosci 180 PLN oszczednosci gdybym wylal B10... wiec wybieram mocniejszy  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

Tylko czy mocniejszy jest tam potrzebny?
przykryjesz to 15 cm styropianu podłoga-dach i ok 7 cm wylewki, a tiry raczej nie będą jeździły.
A te 180 to można włożyć w izolację..... tam się bardziej przyda.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no moze i nie jest potrzebny, ale jesli mialo by mi cos peknac po postawieniu np palety bloczkow to wole sie nie denerwowac  :smile:  tym bardziej ze nie dam glowy ze idealnie wypoziomuje piasek i wszedzie bedzie 10-12cm i nie trafi sie miejsce gdzie bedzie np 8  :smile:  nie wiem tez czy za kilka lat nie zapragniemy miec w salonie 1000 litrowego akwarium np  :smile: 

jakos tak czuje wewnetrzny spokoj na mysl o B20 i "wewnetrzne fuj, ukryte blee" na mysl o B10  :big grin:  jakos tak mam to w glowie poukladane, czy dobrze, czy zle... juz tak mam

----------


## WiolaB

Ja wylane mam 10 cm chudego, lany w czwartek rano a w piątek rano postawione już było 9 palet gazobetonu i nic nie pękło. Ale każdy robi jak mu pasuje.

----------


## Gosia_A

MSU...dopiero teraz tak na szybko (bardzo szybko, bo wiecznie brakuje na to czasu) przejrzałam Wasz dziennik budowy...trochę podobieństwa może i faktycznie jest  :wink:  pozdrawiamy serdecznie!!!!  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> no moze i nie jest potrzebny, ale jesli mialo by mi cos peknac


Cześć Antoś.
Chudziak nie jest elementem konstrukcji jako takim nie może przenosić obciążeń , to odpowiednio zagęszczony grunt pod chudziakiem przenosi obciążenia np.ścian działowych, jak zagęszczenie jest do bani to B50 i zbrojenie 10 cm warstwy nie pomoże, chudziak to WARSTWA WYRÓWNUJĄCA  podłoże, i nic więcej , B20 na chudziak to wyrzucanie kasy w błoto, lepiej się zastanów jak i czy zdylatować chudziak od sciany fundamentowej ,jak wykonać izolację poziomą (papa nie bardzo się nadaje) i jak zrobić SUCHĄ IZOLACJĘ CIEPLNĄ. Chudziak i tak Ci popęka ( minimalne ryski) w paru miejscach , czasem pęka w rogach gdzie słabiej zagęszczone, i nic w tym dziwnego, dziwne jakby nie popękał. Dajesz warstwę grubego  żwiru pod chudziak?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc

jak na razie sypiemy piasek i go zageszczamy, po ubiciu pierwszych 44 ton nie da sie reka wbic w to olowka glebiej niz na 1,5-2cm.
dzis wsypiemy kolejne 44 tony, rozgarniemy i jutro bede ubilal (wypozyczam plyte wibracyjna 90kg, polewamy woda). 

wylewki ma byc 10cm, na to pojdzie dopiero pozniej izolacja pozioma i styropian, ale nie wczesniej jak bedzie budynek pozamykany, czyli pewnie nie w tym roku

generalnie nie obawiam sie o wilgoc bo mamy na dzialce wybitnie sucho, do wod gruntowych nie ma szans sie dokopac, po opadach woda blyskawicznie wsiaka - mamy pod soba piach, czy mimo to warto rozlozyc pod wylewke jakas folie?

dylatacje chce zrobic z paskow styropianu 10mm ktory mi zostal, mam tego ok 15m2 wiec potne i przed wylewka przykleje do murka fundamentowego - mysle ze wystarczy aby sie to nie kruszylo wzajemnie.

grubego zwiru nie planowalem wcale, jakie mialby miec zadanie?

----------


## cronin

Warstwa grubego żwiru ma za zadanie przerwać podciąganie kapilarne wody (za to kompletnie nie sprawdza się przy wodach naporowych), w Twoim przypadku raczej zbędne, bo masz sucho.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kolejne 44 tony zniknely nie wiadomo gdzie... w piatek wrzucamy kolejne 44 i miejmy nadzieje ze juz wystarczy...  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

1...9 Antoś  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kupilismy cegle na slupki i 2 scianki dzialowe na dole  :smile: 

przepiekna, recznie formowana, pelna, w klasie 20, czego chciec wiecej...
no moze jeszcze zeby byla tania... no i byla  :smile:  malo tego cegielnia przysle nam do domu tyle ile chcemy... i to przysle za bardzo ale to bardzo rozsadna cene  :smile: 

ale jestem zadowolony  :smile: 

tak, tak kochanie, ja ciebie tez  :wink:

----------


## WiolaB

Tomaszu u nas już ściany parteru są i zalane nadproża.... Szybko teraz idzie po wyjściu z ziemi.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

eh kurde zazdroszcze... my ciagle sypiemy piach. jutro wsypiemy kolejne 5 wywrotek, 55 ton w sumie, to bedzie juz 143 tony piachu.

jak to skonczymy to jeszcze wylewka, i dopiero sciany zaczne

nie moge sie doczekac :smile: 

ilu masz na budowie ludzi przecietnie?

----------


## Gosia_A

no i mamy kolejnych pięć wywrotek piachu na działce...czekają już na wrzucenie, ubicie...oby wystarczyło, bo powoli zaczyna to być nudne... :wink:  ciągle tylko piasek, piasek, piasek... :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

u nas do zasypania poszło 10 wywrotek piachu po 15-16 ton.. i robiła to koparka.. współczuje Wam ciągle piasek i piasek ale jeszcze chwila będą ściany i piętro :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> u nas do zasypania poszło 10 wywrotek piachu po 15-16 ton.. i robiła to koparka.. współczuje Wam ciągle piasek i piasek ale jeszcze chwila będą ściany i piętro


u nas tez wsypuuje koparka, nie wyobrazam sobie inaczej  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

parter i zalewanie nadproży zrobili w 3 dni we dwóch i pomocnik do robienia zaprawy

----------


## Kwitko

U nas część  piachu wsypała teściowa koparka, a część wywrotka od razu jak przywiozła  :smile:  
Mury budowane samodzielnie niestety tak szybko nie idą, ale mam wrażenie że jednak szybciej niż tynki  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wsypane... weszlo prawie wszytsko, czyli w sumie jakies 140 ton. teraz leje deszcz, jutro natomiast z rana odbieram zageszczarke i caly dzien halasowania przedemna  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Już u Was pada? Kurcze to pewnie za chwile przyjdzie do mnie  :Mad:

----------


## Gosia_A

ale była burza!! ho hoiczna (powiedziałby Prosiaczek :wink: ) błyskawice, grzmoty, oberwanie chmury...ciekawe ile wody napadało do wiader, które rozstawiłam :big grin:  co prawda zbiornik na deszczówkę już mamy, tylko jakoś rynny nie możemy się dorobić  :wink:  to wszystko przez ten piach ;P acha...chciałam jeszcze oficjalnie zakomunikować, że wzeszła "moja trawka"  :big grin:  co prawda tylko w kilku miejscach od tyłu domu-właściwie to na tarasie :wink:  ale zawsze coś...tylko tam kopara jej nie rozjeździła...ale nawet tych kilka źdźbełek cieszy.. :big grin:  ha!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

koniec z piaskiem, zasypane, zawibrowane, rury do kanalizy rozprowadzone - finito...
ufff... nawet zona inwestorka jezdzila dzis z zageszczarka, nawet dosyc chetnie (moze dlatego ze dalem nizsze obtory i bardzie wibrowalo... :wink:   taki zarcik szowinistyczny  :wink:  )

teraz tylko zalac i odtrabimy STAN ZERO - mysle ze w piatek najblizszy, wczesniej bedzie slabo z urlopem...

nasz maly smark 4,5 letni tez zapierniczal z zageszczarka, trzeba go bylo przeganiac bo to przeciez halas dosc potezny - to sie obrazal  :smile:  potem polewal piach to sie umorusal w blocie po same kolana  :smile:  taki pomocnik to jest cos...  prawdziwie rodzinne budowanie  :smile:

----------


## irasos

Witam cie Tomku tym razem na forum. GG mi się spierdzieliło i nie mogę zainstalować tego cuda do komunikacji. My tez zaczęliśmy ale niestety upadły moje plany o samo budowaniu i wziąłem ekipę. Jak na razie mamy ławy.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosia_A

wszystko potwierdzam (no, może za wyjątkiem tych wibracji :big grin: ) co napisał mój ślubny  :wink:  miejmy nadzieję, że za tydzień o tej porze będziemy mogli świętować stan 0... :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kleimy dylatacje do scianki fundamentowej od wewnatrz, paski styropiany #10mm. Tymczasem zgodnie ze wstepnymi zalozeniami na piatek zamowilem beton  :smile: 
Po konsultacjach z kierownikiem zdecydowalismy ze wystarczy 10cm B15, ale aby Żona inwestorka spala spokojniej wylejemy 10cm B20 - czyli zgdonie z pierwotnymi zalozeniami. Za mocny? Moze i za mocny, ale to raczej nie klopot, klopot bylby gdyby byl za slaby  :smile: 
Jak sie wszytsko uda tak jak planuje to w sobote zaczne pierwsza warstwe scian.

----------


## Gosia_A

tiaaaa  :big grin: 
już nie mogę doczekać się tych ścian...oby pogoda choć troszkę sie poprawiła...niech będzie z 5 stopni więcej  :wink: 
wracając do naszego najmłodszego Inwestora...naprawdę we wszystkim chce pomagać!dzisiaj nawet przyklejał paski styropianu!nasza krew... :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Jejku, jak ja Wam zazdroszczę budowania ścian  :smile: 
Nie to że chciałabym znów je budować ale to taki fajny etap. Daje tyle radości, więc cieszcie się nim puki możecie. 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosia_A

ściany dopiero zaczniemy, ale i tak już się cieszymy :big grin:  ciekawe, jak będzie potem... :wink:  póki co-staramy się myśleć etapowo  :big grin:  w piątek przyjeżdża beton-wreszcie zakryją ten piasek... :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ufff... dylatacja zrobiona, listwa wibracyjna wypozyczona, beton bedzie jutro na 8.00... czekamy w napieciu  :smile:  w sobote natomiast robimy izolacje poziome na murku i jazda ze scianami  :big grin:  ha!

----------


## autorus

a gdzie fotki?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie ma  :smile:  beda jak bedzie stan 0  :big grin:  dzis mi sie juz nie chcialoto raz a dwa ze mam na jutro pilna robote zawodowa wiec spieszylem sie aby skonczyc na budowie w miare szybko,

ale jutro beda na bank  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mamy stan zero...

mamy swoj kawalek podlogi...

.. nie mamy zdjec  :big grin:  jakos tak ucieklo w natloku spraw, jutro nadrobimmy - jesli uda sie wytrzezwiec  :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No to gratulowac ekipa, teraz trza wytoczyc ciezkie dzialo, tzn szrota jakiegos :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Gratulacje.. teraz to już z górki :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> No to gratulowac ekipa, teraz trza wytoczyc ciezkie dzialo, tzn szrota jakiegos



czy mowiac szrota mialas na mysli to?  :big grin: 




bo jesli tak to po pierwsze primo nie jest taki znow ciezki
po drugie primo w ubieglym roku udalo mi sie go po kilku latach bezruchu odpalic a nawet przejechac kawalek wiec moze nie trzeba by bylo wypychac  :smile: 
po trzcie primo i ostatnie to nie jest zaden szrot :smile:  to jest puzzel moj pierwszy samochod, ktory ma u nas wyrok dozywocia  :smile: 


zdjecia stanu 0 beda jak polozymy smarka spac  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

śpi już ten smark?? mój chwilę temu odpłynął.. czekam na zdjęcia..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

spi

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

rewelacja.. przepiękny stan 0

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bo ja wiem... troche bloczkow, troche betonu, troche stali i od cholery piasku... zeby od razy ze przepiekny... 

no moze tyle ze staramy sie miec na budowie porzadek i zawsze posprzatane  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

och...kochanie Ty moje...w końcu zauważyłeś!!!! w końcu zauważyłeś, że KTOŚ na tej budowie sprząta...no pięknie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a to bedzie nam roslo przy furtce  :smile:  jarzebina akacjowa  :big grin:  lub akacja jarzebinowa ewentualnie  :wink: 




z kolei to wyrasta nam z tarasu  :smile: 


a na budowie nie sprzata nikt, porzadek i lad utrzymuje sie samoczynnie  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Naprawdę super.. czyściutko i w ogóle, równiutka płyta.. oby szybko do góry

----------


## Gosia_A

no i masz..."babo placek" ;P a już myślałam, że mąż mnie trochę pochwali...

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

oj niedobry ten mąż..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no generalnie pochwala sie nalezy  :smile:  wczoraj pani inwestor dzielnie malowala murki i kleila folie na pozioma izolacje, z takim poswieceniem ze wysmarowala sobie nawet...

... no co?

pochwal sie moja droga  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

tajemnica rodzinna  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

byl kierownik, poogladal i klepnal stan 0  :smile:  dziennik uzupelnil, transze zainkasowal, porad i wskazowek udzielil i pojechal  :wink:  mysle ze zadowolony... my napewno

na budowie tymczasem poswtaly wszytskie narozniki (pierwsza warstwa)... naklalem sie i nawyzywalem jak jeszcze przy zadnej robocie na tej budowie... ale nie, nie na bloczki... bloczki sa ok... przyoszczedzilem na piasku  :big grin: 

zostalo nam jakies 2-3 tony piachu po zasypywaniu fundamentu... wiec stwiedzilem ze go uzyje...i uzywam, wybieram kamienie, klne na czym swiat stoi i uzywam...

nie mam sita (zawsze kupowalem siany piasek) wiec nie przesieje... cholera mnie bierze ale sie przemecze  :smile: 

tymczasem dostalismy kilka wycen stolarki okiennej...moze to troche wczesnie ale co tam...

i teraz prosba o opinie jesli ktos sie zna bardziej niz my.

wycena 1:
profil OVLO 6 komorowy, 80mm, szyba 1,0, okucia SIEGENIA - 10925 + 2120 montaz + 31% doplaty za kolor na zewnatrz

wycena 2:
profil ALUPLAST ID 7000 6 komorowy, 80mm, szyba 1,0, okucia ROTO - 13167 + 2120 montaz + 31% doplata za kolor na zewnatrz

wycena 3:
profil AVANGARDE 7000 5 komorowy, szyba 1,0, okucia ROTO - 9590 + 2120 montaz + 31% doplata za kolor na zewnatrz

wycena 4:
profil AVANGARDE 7000 5 komorowy, szyba 0,7, okucia ROTO - 12780 + 2120 montaz + 31% doplata za kolor na zewnatrz

wycena 5:
profil OVLO 6 komorowy, szyba 0,7, okucia SIEGENIA - 14535 + 2120 montaz + 31% doplata za kolor na zewnatrz

wycena 6:
profil VEKA  Perfectline 5 komorowy 70mm, szyba 1,0, okucia ROTO, ciepla ramka - 10145 + 1280 montaz + 10% doplata za kolor na zewnatrz + 5% doplata za zaokraglone profile


ktos cos madrego podpowie ?

----------


## WiolaB

Sprawdź jeszcze  Vetrex i Avante mają fajne okna, ja jestem zdecydowany na Avante profil idea, dość dobre okucia mają, a cena ok 14000-15000 z kolorem i montażem ale to duże okno robimy jako witryna.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

witryna tzn? my wszedzie wyceniamy je jako przesowne 2 skrzydlowe - wszytskie powyzsze ceny taka opcje wlasnie obejmuja

----------


## Winiooo

Gratuluję stanu "0" ! Niewinnie to wygląda ale ile roboty żeby to osiągnąć. Ja już postanowiłem, że jak będę na Twoim etapie to normalnie flaszkę otworzę  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam i życzę sukcesów na placu budowy!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mialem to samo postanowienie... dotrzymalem go  :big grin: 

BTW. polecam pyszna cytrynowke jakbys mial ochote :smile:  2 dni "dojrzewa" a potem gotowa spokojnie mozna rozlewac w szklanki i pic z samym lodem pomimo ponad 40%  :smile:  sluze przepisem w razie zainteresowania

----------


## Winiooo

W takim razie poproszę na priva  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

O ile to ta cytrynówka o której myślę, to fakt jest super.. ale kopa ma :smile:  wręcz bym powiedziała, że rzuca po ścianach  :smile:  ehh te studia :smile: 

Jeśli chodzi o okna my mamy z oknoplastu  Thermic 90 i współczynnik dla całego okna 0,9 więc przyzwoicie (naklejki na oknach VEKA)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

etam na priva...  :smile:  toz tu sami dorosli  :wink: 

trzy odmiany, wersje A oraz C polecam goraco, wersja B dla mnie na koncu, ale jak sie pokoncza A i C to tez sie wypije  :big grin: 

A.
-1l spirytusu + 1l wody + 6 cytryn (pokrojonych) do sloja
-2szklanki cukru + 1szklanka wody zagotowac i potem do sloja
-na 2 dni zostawic, wycisnac cytryny, przecedzic przez gaze, rozlac, spozywac

B.
analogicznie ale:
-6 cytryn wymienic na 3 rozowe grejpfruty
-2 szklanki cukru wymienic na 3 szklanki cukru
-dodac lyzke stolowa syropu malinowego (tylko dla koloru)

C.
analogicznie jak A ale:
-2 szklanki cukru wymienic na 1 szklanke cunkru i 1,5 szklanki miodu (najlepie jakis rzepak albo gryka bo maja zdecydowany smak)


Podawac z odrobina lodu w szklankach. Wersje B podawac z odrobina lodu i odrobina toniku.
Mozna pic nawet nie schlodzone tez jest pyszne.

UWAGA: przy butelkowaniu koniecznie sprawdzic czy jest ok (moze byc za kwasne jesli cytryny beda duze itp). Duzo probowac, najlepije duza lyzka, a jeszcze lepiej z kieliszka

----------


## WiolaB

Witryna tzn okno stałe nieotwietarane

----------


## max-maniacy

witam
Przyjemnie popatrzeć na stan, jaki u nas jest celem tego roku. U nas też mąż zabrał się za robotę własnymi rękami. Od dłuższego czasu kopie pod fundamenty. Jak zobaczyłam, jak szybko Wam to poszło, to zastanawiałam się dlaczego? Ale już znalazłam odpowiedź. Wasze wykopy były o wiele płytsze. U nas kopie na głębokość 120, a w niektórych miejscach nawet 150 wyszło. Piękny macie stan 0. Będę zaglądać i kibicować w dalszych pracach.
Wyrazy uznania dla talentu artystycznego żonki Gosi.

----------


## Inż.

No proszę coś na gorące dni...
Już sobie notuję przepisy...
A w dodaktu mam tegoroczny świerzy miodzik rzepakowy, także nie będzie się marnowało :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

notuj notuj  :smile: 

mi osobiscie najbardziej odpowiada czysta cytrynowka, najgorzej jak sie czlowiek rozsmakuje... sypiesz lodu do szklanki, zalewasz do pelna i nawet sie nie obejrzysz jak wypite, potem druga i kurde po trzecia ciezko juz wstac  :big grin:  a jedyny kac po tym to ten moralny... ze sie wodke na szklanki pilo  :big grin: 


wieczorem wkleje fotke jaki piekny naturalny kolorek wychodzi  :smile: 

aha, wazne! najlepiej aby butelkowanie sobie zaplanowac na wieczor w przededniu dnia wolnego od pracy  :big grin:

----------


## aksamitka

te cytryny maja byc pokrojone w plasterki?

----------


## piotri

Witam,

Zaglądam tutaj czasami więc i ja gratuluje stanu 0 i pozdrawiam wielkopolanina  :smile: 
Co do okien to nie napisałeś z jakiej firmy masz wycenę, a wygląda na to że to wycena z tylko jednego salonu.
Polecam wycenę z kilku salonów(różnych producentów), nawet cena okien od tego samego producenta ale od innego dytrybutora może się znacznie różnić.
Polecam wątek szukam dobrych okien  :smile:  spoooooro czytania.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> te cytryny maja byc pokrojone w plasterki?


pokrojone na cwiartki, jak potniesz na plasterki to bedziesz to potem wyciskac cala noc  :big grin: 





> Zaglądam tutaj czasami więc i ja gratuluje stanu 0 i pozdrawiam wielkopolanina 
> Co do okien to nie napisałeś z jakiej firmy masz wycenę, a wygląda na to że to wycena z tylko jednego salonu.
> Polecam wycenę z kilku salonów(różnych producentów), nawet cena okien od tego samego producenta ale od innego dytrybutora może się znacznie różnić.
> Polecam wątek szukam dobrych okien  spoooooro czytania.



wyceny sa jak na razie z 2 niezaleznych zrodel... aby bylo smiesznej ta gdzie montaz jest tanszy jest z miejscowosci 70 km od Poznania (cena obejmuje dostawe i montaz), ta drozsza oferta mozntazu jest od firmy "z za plotu"... jakies 5-6 km od nas...

----------


## piotri

> wyceny sa jak na razie z 2 niezaleznych zrodel... aby bylo smiesznej ta gdzie montaz jest tanszy jest z miejscowosci 70 km od Poznania (cena obejmuje dostawe i montaz), ta drozsza oferta mozntazu jest od firmy "z za plotu"... jakies 5-6 km od nas...


Odległością dostawcy/salonu bym się nie przejmował. Generalnie na topie są okna z szybami od 0,7 w dół. Przerabiałem to całkiem niedawno i przyznam że wybór spędzał mi sen z powiek, ale już po bólu i właśnie czekam za dostawą  :smile: 
Czy dobrze wybrałem się okaże. A o profilu OVLO to za bardzo nie słyszałem, czy to z pewnej firmy na D?
Pozostaje jeszcze pytanie czego oczekujesz od okien? Tanie, dobre, tanie i dobre(podobno niemożliwe), energooszczędne itd?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

OVLO = Dobroplast

nie chcemy kupic najtanszych okie, ale nie chcemy tez cholera wie jak doskonalych... potrzebujemy czegos po srodku. generalnie zalety, wady, konstrukcje szyb znam od podszewki... nie wiele za to wiem o ramach, profilach okuciach...

podsumowujac, bedziemy chcieli kupic okna w miare mozliwosci nie drogie (celowo nie uzywam slowa tanie, bo na takich nam nie zalezy), takie ktorych zakupu nie bedziemy zalowac. w jednostronnym kolorze (w srodku biale), w miare mozliwosci jak najbardziej energooszczedne (ale wiem ze tu koszty rosna, wiec tylko w zgodzie ze zdrowym rozsadkiem energooszczedne)...

o, i tyle  :smile:

----------


## piotri

W moim kręgu zainteresowań był Adams, Ms, Vetrex, Konspo, hekaplast, oknoplast, variant - kolejność przypadkowa.
Profil jak profil - podobno problem w tym kto z niego produkuje, czy nie oszczędzi na stali i czy dobrze zamontują. 
Okucia roto, winkhaus, siegena itd raczej chyba złe nie są.... ale diabeł tkwi w szczegółach wyposażenia. Jedni daja 2 zaczepy, inni 4. Jedni ciepła ramke stalową w szybie inni plastikowego swispoora, a inni wcale. Ciepła ramka dobra rzecz  :smile: 
Oj wybór nie jest prosty i cieszę się że już za mną

A swoją drogą przyjdzie mi chyba samemu postawić działówki na poddaszu, więc czekam z niecierpliwością, może coś podejrze  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

Witam z pkp  :big grin:  na początku chciałam usprawiedliwić swojego szanownego małżonka i przeprosić za błędy ortograficzne, które notorycznie robi, ale...mimo usilnych prób naprawy tej 'przypadłości'...On już tak ma i pewnie tak już pozostanie na zawsze, chociaż wygląda to dość dziwnie.. :wink:  faktycznie zastanawiamy się już nad oknami, chociaż to pewnie temat raczej przyszłoroczny, ale potem może nie być czasu na myślenie o tym. Pomijając parametry techniczne okien bardzo podobają mi się okna jasne-np. naturalny dąb, co o takich myślicie?widzieliście gdzieś u kogoś "na żywo"?

cytrynówka naprawdę pyszna...
max-maniacy...dzięki :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

co ty gadasz, jakie bledy ?  :wink:  ze niby gdzie?

----------


## max-maniacy

U nas okna, to też temat na przyszły rok, ale mieszkamy w pobliżu Mrągowa, gdzie jest produkcja Adamsa. I chyba od nich będziemy brać. W razie czego blisko będzie serwis. Mają spory wybór i większość znajomych budujących brała właśnie u nich. Mamy jeszcze mały sentyment, bo robią z profili Aluplast, a była to dawno temu firma, w której pracował mój małż, jak mieszkaliśmy w Poznaniu.
Mają okna pasywne (no ale niestety trochę drogie) i z ciepłymi ramkami. Żeby zaoszczędzić to na parterze gdzie się da, to chyba będą właśnie witryny. 
Jeśli chodzi o kolory, to bardzo popularny jest złoty dąb. Ale to kwestia tego, jak wam będzie pasowało do elewacji, drzwi, dachu itp. Każdy kolor fajnie wygląda, jak się zgra z całością. Ale z taką artystyczną duszą Gosiu na pewno sobie poradzisz.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

patrz pan...poznaniacy... tylko na tournee po mazurach  :smile:  

pozdrawiamy

----------


## max-maniacy

trochę odwrotnie: mazurzy, którzy byli przez 6 lat na tournee w Poznaniu. :wink: 
ale mój mąż ma korzenie wielkopolskie, bo urodził się w Kościanie.

----------


## Gosia_A

to jednak troszkę podobnie do nas...wielkopolanie mieszkający przez 5 lat w innym województwie powrócili do Wielkopolski... :smile: 

Antek cały czas muruje...nasz Bąk zasnął, więc idę zobaczyć, ile domu już nam wymurował...;D

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

od cholery wymurowal... skonczyl pierwsza warstwe wreszcie.

nie zaliczyl bym dzisiejszego dnia szczegolnie udanych... od rana awaria bramy, cos zaczelo ostro pylic i mam zawalone zatoki, piekace oczy i wysuszone gardlo, to ze nawciagalem sie pylu od szlifowania pierwszej warstwy mi generalnie nie pomoglo, a na dokladke mam awarie pprawego kolana, ne bardzo moge je zgiac i boli jak cholera...

podsumowujac: zdjec znowu nie ma, wymurowane nie za wiele (bo raptem 1,5 palety (dokladnie) bloczkow zeszlo (odpadu mam 2 kawalki: jeden 4cm dlugi 12cm i do tego 2 sciete narozniki - wiec w zasadzie tyle co nic)), siedze polamany, z nosa mi ceknie i generalnie nie wiem czy sie jutro zbiore aby zaczac juz na klej murowac...

ehhh

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Jak już pierwsza warstwa ułożona to teraz pójdzie szybciutko.. zobaczysz..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzis mielismy na budowie pierwsze starcie z wykonawca...

okazalo sie ze owszem, ulorzyl wczoraj cala pierwsza warstwe bloczkow... ale chlal w miedzyczasie piwsko no i jakos sie chyba nie przylozyl.
na cale szczescie, czujna niczym surokatka, zona inwestorka cos zweszyla i zarzadzila pomiary poziomu naroznikow poziomica wodna...

no i wylazlo szydlo z worka, roznica 1,5 centrymetra miedzy najznizszym a najwyzszym naroznikiem, oraz 1,0 centymetr miedzy najnizszym a dwoma pozostalymi...

wykonawca, paprok paskudny, bronil sie oczywiscie, probowal nawet zwalic cala wine na zle wykonane pomiary w ktorych pomagala zona inwestorka podczas poziomowania naroznikow... jednak koniec koncow, podwinal ogon i zobowiazal sie ze poprawi...


no i tak mi zeszla niedziela dzisiejsza... zeszlifowalem 3 sciany  domu, wyprodukowalem takie ilosci pylku ze uwierzyc trudno, miejscami trzeba bylo zedrzec nawet 20mm zeby byl poziom... no ale teraz jest idealnie  :smile:  roznice sa, oczywiscie, ale tylko na poziomie "grubosci" menisku w rurce poziomicy  :big grin: 

sie wykonawca nauczy na przyszlosc ze z zona inwestorka nie ma zadzierania...  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Gosiu przy wyborze koloru okien najlepiej od razu sprawdź dostępność innych elementów.
Mi się zachciało okien w kolorze winchester i teraz nigdzie drzwi nie mogę  dostać  (w rozsądnej cenie  :wink: )
 Kolor słupków też za bardzo mi nie wyszedł bo lakierobejc w tym kolorze nie ma. A w złotym dębie czy orzechu są. 

A i gratuluje pierwszej warstwy  :smile:

----------


## autorus

ja biorę białe i mi do wszystkiego pasuje  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Gosiu przy wyborze koloru okien najlepiej od razu sprawdź dostępność innych elementów.
> Mi się zachciało okien w kolorze winchester i teraz nigdzie drzwi nie mogę  dostać  (w rozsądnej cenie )
>  Kolor słupków też za bardzo mi nie wyszedł bo lakierobejc w tym kolorze nie ma. A w złotym dębie czy orzechu są. 
> 
> A i gratuluje pierwszej warstwy


winchester to strzelba a nie kolor, dlatego nic ci nie pasuje  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> ja biorę białe i mi do wszystkiego pasuje


My okna białe, rolety białe, bramy garażowe białe.. a drzwi wejściowe koloru orzech  :smile:  w razie w przemaluje na biało  :rotfl:

----------


## Gosia_A

Kwitko-powoli się do tego przekonuję, tj. jednak do koloru bardziej popularnego...:/ Chciałabym mieć jasne okna, ale chyba faktycznie byłby wtedy problem ze słupkami i innymi elementami drewnianymi na elewacji-a mamy tego całkiem sporo...Mi osobiście białe okna również się podobają-tym bardziej, że chcemy mieć elewację w odcieniach szarości, tylko odrzuca mnie od nich nieutwardzona droga i meeeega meeeega meeeegaaaa dużo kurzu, a co się z tym wiąże...wiadomo :sad: 

do pierwszego starcia z wykonawcą...nie odniosę się...;P

----------


## netbet

... ja ci powiem jak to było u nas z oknami...
chciałem białe ( wiadomo - cena ) ślubna chciała kolorek... przystałem na kolor jednostronny ( wiadomo - cena )... ślubna chciała z dwóch stron kolorek... przystałem na kolor z dwóch stron ( zacząłem szukać czegoś taniego - wiadomo ) ... wszystkie przepychanki zajęły nam jakiś miesiąc :cool: 

..ale powiem ci z doświadczenia - człowiek sie przyzwyczai do wszystkiego... nawet do tego koloru wewnątrz... teraz to mi sie nawet podoba, bo syfu tak nie widać, a drogę dojazdową mamy raczej "pylącą"

generalnie szukaj okien z dobrych profili... kolor to sprawa marginalna.. :cool:

----------


## cronin

Białe są uniwersalne i tańsze, ale... no własnie strasznie się brudzą i żółkną, miałam mieć białe ale skończyło się na obustronnie kolorowych, szare więc  brudu nie widać będzie (mam nadzieję  :smile:  ), zawsze cenę negocjujesz  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzieki za wasze opinie

Netbet - a gdzies czytalem ze ty "to rozrzutny jestes" ?  :wink:  

w kwestii profili wlasnie to cos nt tych powyzszych wiecie? suche dane od producenta/sprzedawcy to wiadomo, marketing. ale moze macie ktores z nich u siebie? jesli nie to na jakich profilach macie okna? tak jak pisalem juz wczesniej - nie kupimy niewiadomo czego bo "wiadomo - cena", ale nie chcieli bysmy tez zalowac...

Netbet - co macie u siebie? Kwitko, jakie wy macie okna (profil, szyba) ?


PS. wczoraj nie dalem rady, raz ze ciagle doskwiera mi kolano, dwa ze glowa prawie mi pekla (zatoki...:/) ale dzis jestem jak mlody bog tak ze murujemy  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

> Netbet - a gdzies czytalem ze ty "to rozrzutny jestes" ?  
> 
> Netbet - co macie u siebie? Kwitko, jakie wy macie okna (profil, szyba) ?


...my mamy Gelany 5 komór, dwie szyby, kolor złoty dąb... obustronnie.

stanęło na kolorze x2 dlatego że dostaliśmy super, hiper, zajeb.. cenę... i tylko dlatego.

... dla nie okna jak okna... profil jak profil, ale z czystym sumieniem nie mógłbym go polecić...

z byle gówna mozna zrobić niezłe okno, za ten cały misterny plan potrafi wziąć w łeb jak trafisz na partaczy którzy to montują... i np: ramy ci się pokrzywią, albo nie będą się otwierać normalnie... 

z oknami to sa jaja jak berety.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok, i jak wam te 5 komor sie zima spisywalo ?wg ciebie wystarczy, czy warto jednak szarpac sie na np 6? na szybach cos tam sie znam, wiec to kwestia wtorna, ale o rofilach nie wiem nic - jestem nieskazony wiedza kompletnie  :smile:  kazdy swoje zachwala, poleca, konkurecje rownoczesnie obsmiewajac

a muratorowe poradniki to w wiekszosci sposnorowane teksty i mowiac szczerze tak jak sie zabralem za czytanie tak od razu odstawilem bo wkurza mnie taki brak obiektywizmu. jak juz idze na pierwszej stronie info ze "pertnerem" "porownania" jest np. oknoplast to od razu wiem jak to "porownanie" wyglada...

troche jak w dniu swira "nasza naszosc jest naszejsza" a nasze profile najlepsze... i wez tu badz madry... dopiero mury zaczynam a juz mysl o oknach mnie wpienia  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

My mamy pięciokomorowe, dwie szyby ale jaki profil to nie mam pojęcia  :Confused:  Mogę sprawdzić jeśli chcesz. Tylko że ja jeszcze nie wiem czy mogę je polecić. Nie mieszkamy jeszcze z nimi więc na razie wiem tyle że nie miały żadnych wad ani uszkodzeń, wykonane estetycznie, otwierają się  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dawno nie bylo zdjec, wiec nadrabiam  :smile: 

stan na niedzielny wieczor... wyszlifowana cala pierwsza warstwa i widmo inwestorki...porusza sie tak szybko ze nie sposob uchwycic na zdjeciu... cos knuje przy mojej akacji




i stan na dzisiejszy wieczor  :smile: 




powiem tak: bloczki nie sa idealne, ukladac cienka spoine ta dziwaczna specjalna kielnia nie jest wcale tak einfach, ja tez jakos szczegolnie doswiadczony nie jestem (wlasciwie to wcale), nie jestem tez pewnie zbyt dokladny... czyli w sumie az 4 minusy... ale 4 minusy to 2 razy po 2 minusy, czyli minus i minus daja plus, wiec mamy 2 plusy czyli w sumie jeden wielki plus w postaci mojej zadowolonej i usmiechnietej geby  :big grin: 

podsumowujac: jest super, sciana rosnie jak na drozdzach, do kielki da sie przywyczaic, nierownosci bloczkow nie sa duze i mozna je migiem zeszlifowac... super super super :smile:  mamy juz 3 warstwy frontowej sciany, a gdyby nie to ze teraz musze polozyc pod oknami prety zbrojeniowe to mieli bysmy 4  :smile:   murowanie jest ekstra  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Rewelacja.. ehhh miło powspominać ten etap budowy.. nawet pomagałam wtedy mężowi.. al potem powiedziałam mu, że w ciąży jestem i koniec pomagania.. pręty pod oknami też zatapialiśmy..po pół metra dłuższe z każdej strony niż okno..
powiem szczerze, że nie wyobrażam sobie murowania z czegoś innego niż BK.. to się muruje przyjemnie :smile:

----------


## cronin

a jakie pręty wmurowujecie? normalne zbrojeniowe o małej średnicy? , bo wiem że są takie drabinki zbrojeniowe specjalne

----------


## LukaszKRK

Kibicuje tu cały czas po cichutku i podziwiam, pierwsza warstwa poszła na zwykłą spoinę czy też cienką a tak wygląda tylko?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

z jednej strony mi nie wejdzie az pol metra, bedzie mniej, trudno

wkladam zebrowany pret fi8 bo taki akurat mam, drabinki owszem sa, ale sa nierdzewne i drogie w porownaniu z pretem zbrojeniowym... wiec jesli producencji BK sami daja wybor to ja wybieram pret :smile:  troche operacji wprawdzie wiecej, bo trzeba pret przyciac, trzeba zrobic rowek, trzeba zatopic prety...a tak tylko sie wklada drabinke...

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

My wmurowaliśmy 2 pręty fi 6

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Kibicuje tu cały czas po cichutku i podziwiam, pierwsza warstwa poszła na zwykłą spoinę czy też cienką a tak wygląda tylko?



pierwsza jest na zaprawe, zeby wypoziomowac... jak sie okazalo pozniej z tego poziomowania nic nie wyszlo i trzeba bylo strugiem do bloczkow poprawic...no ale bylo minelo  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> My wmurowaliśmy 2 pręty fi 6



rozumiem ze nic sie nie dzieje, pomimo BK w klasie 400? jesli poloze 2xfi8 a do tego mamy blczki twardsze (500) to bedzie wystarczajaco mocne

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

dzwoniłam do małża i dokładnie nie pamięta, ale raczej fi 8 było dawane i u nas gęstość 400 i nic się nie dzieje, nie pęka ani nic z tych rzeczy

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok, dzieki

----------


## KRISTEL

Gratuluję,widać już postępy .NIECH SIĘ MURY PNĄ DO GÓRY.Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Gosia_A

inwestorka dzisiaj też coś zrobiła na budowie...poszła zrobić kilka zdjęć :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

dzisiaj inwestora aż noc zastała, ale nie poddał się, nosił, smarował, układał, dobijał...no i oczywiście sprawdzał poziom (pewnie, żeby inwestorka widziała i nie robiła afery :wink: )

----------


## Gosia_A

ale wyszło mu całkiem nieźle, prawda? ja tam jestem z Niego dumna, bo kawałek domu już mamy...:*

na pierwszym planie-od frontu po prawej widać już nawet okno w kuchni, a kawałek dalej na lewo-drzwi wejściowe...
teraz jest 22:15, a Tomasz jeszcze nie wrócił z pola bitwy...a to mi powtarza, "żem uparta"  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no dobra, jestem  :smile:   muruje sie fajnie, a przy dobrej zabawie (i piwku :smile: ) czas szybko plynie. do kielni reka przyzwyczaja sie szybko, nie wyobrazam sobie teraz jej nie miec. wazna jest konsystencja kleju, jesli jest odpowiednia to idzie robota super. warto tez jednak nie rzucac sie od razu na caly worek kleju bo zanim go wyrobimy to konsystencja z tej idealnej zmieni sie nam w taka juz ciut za gesta i bedziemy klac.

zabraklo mi kleju na doslownie 3 bloczki aby 6 warstwe z przodu zamknac, skoncze to jutro i zaczne boki, bo 7 warstwe bede juz chyba musiac z jakiegos podestu... poprubuje jutro, ale kurde moze byc juz ciut za wysoko (glownie aby sie wychylic i pion sprawdzic)


EDIT. dzis tj 30.05.2012 bylo wyjatkowo wazne swieto. ktora z pan je obchodzila?  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

żona obchodziła, nie zauważyłeś?;P

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ciemno bylo, lampe przynioslem pozniej  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na takim etapie skonczylem wczoraj

bylo juz ciemno wiec zdjecie z dzis rana

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> EDIT. dzis tj 30.05.2012 bylo wyjatkowo wazne swieto. ktora z pan je obchodzila?


po 20.00 obchodziłam to święto.. dziś jeszcze ważniejsze dla mnie.. takie osobiste :smile: 

pięknie idzie murowanie

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> po 20.00 obchodziłam to święto.. dziś jeszcze ważniejsze dla mnie.. takie osobiste


Dzień Pracownika Przemysłu Spożywczego ?  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

eeee nieee.. zaraz będę pisać w dzienniku to wspomnę o tym święcie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pada deszcz... wiadomo, w koncu weekend za pasem, musiala sie pogoda spierd... ehh  :sad:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

no tak wtedy kiedy można coś podgonić to pogoda się psuje.. w tamtym roku jak stawialiśmy ściany to prawie cały lipiec lało i można było policzyć na palcach dwóch rąk kiedy Marcin murował.. za to od sierpnia do połowy stycznia pogoda dała nam zamknąć stan surowy

a na fundamentach mieliśmy śnieg, który spadł 3 maja..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

przestalo padac...nawet troche chyba odsycha na zewnatrz... jeszcze 1,5 h w robocie i na budowe  :smile:  

termometr na parapecie biura mowi mi ze jest prawie 18 stopni, ale widze ze  dosc mocno wieje... no coz, nic to  :smile:  pomuruje troche mam nadzieje, jesli sie pogoda przez te 1,5 h nie spierdzieli.

----------


## piuma

Masz bardzo motywujący tekst w podpisie, chyba sobie przepiszę i powieszę w centrum naszego mieszkania. 
Będę śledziła wasze postępy, wianki są prześliczne, mury same rosną, ach! Czy żona ma inne talenty do robótkowania?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Masz bardzo motywujący tekst w podpisie, chyba sobie przepiszę i powieszę w centrum naszego mieszkania. 
> Będę śledziła wasze postępy, wianki są prześliczne, mury same rosną, ach! Czy żona ma inne talenty do robótkowania?


helo :smile: 

tekst A - LIPALI "Upadam"
tekst B - LUXTORPEDA - "Hymn"

zamiast wieszac proponuje posluchac, sluchac czesto  :big grin:  

zona ma wiele talentow, nie smiem wyliczac bo pewnie bym jakis pominal  :wink:  pewnie wywolana do tablicy odezwie sie sama.

jesli nie trafilas jeszcze do pracowni ArchiTeka to polecam ci ich, nasz domek jest wlasnie od nich. moze i nie maja setek projektow, ale to tez jest zaleta - latwiej ogarnac te ktore sa dostepne  :smile: 


z tematow ogolnych:
niby sie przejasnilo i pol worka kleju urobilem... i cale szczescie ze tylko pol bo po 20 znow zaczelo padac
na cale szczescie zdarzylem skonczyc i tylko sprzatanie bylo w deszczu.
moze i nie wiele ale w narozniku jadaloni (kolo orzecha) mamy juz 4 warstwy a na pozostalej scianie jadalni (od domku na drzewie) prawie pelne 3 (zabraklo kleju na 1 bloczek ktory musze dociac do 56cm).

mam nadzieje ze jutro nie bedzie padalo to pociagne troche wiecej. musze tez skoczyc po rusztowanie bo powyzej 6 warstwy nie dam juz rady...ale o tym chyba pisalem, albo mam dejavu...

----------


## Gosia_A

poczułam się wywołana do tablicy, więc odpisuje...stwierdzam, że ma talent do robienia niezłej pizzy w ekspresowym tempie  :wink:  tak poza tym to raczej jestem nieskromna, więc o pozostalych talentach nie wspomnę...;Pheheh  :wink:  robótki lubię bardzo,ale tylko te ogrodowo-florystyczno-dekoratorskie (jak to mądrze brzmi, hehe), nienawidzę za to szyć (nie potrafię), jestem chora, jak mam guzik przyszyć-wiem, że może to być niezrozumiałe, ale tak mam :wink:  to tak w skrócie

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzis udalo sie costam podciagnac, nie tyle ile bym chcial no ale zawsze cos

niestety, pogoda byla "w kratke" kilka rady solidny deszcz wyganial mnie pod daszek, mocny wiatr wdmuchiwal w oczy pyl z bloczkow pomimo okularow... nie bydowalo sie najlepiej, no ale costam zrobione jest  :smile: 

zdjecia dla porownania ze stanem poprzednim




i drugie, widok spod naszego orzecha  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

No kawał ściany  :wave:  I nawet prosto Ci wychodzi to murowanie... ups sklejanie   :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

robie na trzezwo to wychodzi prosto  :big grin: 

a mowiac odrobine bardziej powaznie to sie naprawde bardzo przyjemnie klei. po jakims czasei ta smieszna kielnia przyrasta niemalze do reki i robota idzie blyskawicznie a klej jest rozprowadzony idealnie. 

jedyna wada jaka w tych bloczkach dostrzegam to brak uchwytow. bylo by duzo wygodniej gdybym mial wersje z uchwytami...no ale z drugiej strony nie ma co nazekac... te sa jednak znaczaco tansze  :smile: 

klej wiaze szybko, po 10-20 minutach trudno jest juz przyklejony bloczek rekoma zdjac, po godzinie, poltorej w zasadzie aby go ruszyc trzeba solidnie uderzyc mlotkiem.

klej kupujemy tez w leroy merlin - "inter grąd - zaprawa do betonu komorkowego i silikatow" - 16 zeta za worek 25 kg. na to co mam postawione (5 palet bloczkow zeszlo) zuzylem 3,5 worka. duzo? malo? nie wiem, pewnie da sie kleic oszczedniej i z mniejszym odpadem (czasem cos mi kapnie, czasem gdzies wycieknie itp) ale nie uwazam zeby taka ilosc byla jakas porazajaca i zbyt wysoka.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

u nas na 1 paletę szedł 1 worek kleju Atlasa tylko u nas były uchwyty (i pióro wpust) i jak się kielnią przeciągało, to troszkę kleju wpadało do środka

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzis sie chwale  :smile: 

nasza pociecha narysowala rysunek na konkurs muratora  :smile: 

LINK

i dostal nagrode  :big grin:  

HA !  :smile: 

post budowlany bedzie za chwil kilka, jak sie ogarne, z kurzu otrzepie, cos zjem i zdjecia przegram...

----------


## piuma

Fantastyczny rysunek!!

----------


## Gosia_A

szczególną uwagę proszę zwrócić na "mamę z kubkiem kawy na górze piachu"...hahahaha!!!  :big grin:  teraz już wiadomo, co robi mama na budowie... :wink:  (rysował sam, bez podpowiedzi)

----------


## piuma

Ja bym się zastanowiła nad tym, gdzie jest tata? Za łopatą, za drzewkiem czy w domu pilnuje pieca?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok, wstepnie sie obczyscilem, nasycilem pierwszy glod wiec zdjecia...

staram sie robic zdjecie z tego samego ujecia aby mozna bylo porownac z poprzednim... moze sie nawet kiedys pokusze i zrobie  ztego jakis slideshow  :smile:  od pustej dzialki az po stan obecny.

tymczasem dzis tylko pol worka kleju, no ale pol worka kleju, to wychodzi mi pol palety bloczkow, czyli 24szt, czyli jakies 3,5 m2 sciany... nie malo  :smile:  
jak dotad wymurowalem 5,5 palety bloczkow, z czego 1,5 palety (dokladnie co do 1 sztuki) zeszlo na pierwsza warstwe - czyli na zaprawe. zatem na klej poszly 4 palety, kleju zuzylem 4 worki - czyli 1 paleta / 1 worek... worek kosztuje 16 PLN. cement skolei kosztuje 8 pln/worek. na pierwsza warstwe (przypominam 1,5 pelety bloczkow) zuzylem 5 workow kleju... wiec pytam sie: gdzie niby ta oszczednosc murowania na zaprawe? ja nie widze  :smile: 





widok z "kominka" na salon, jadalnie i naroznik kuchenny. po za dwoma slupkami 25x50cm nie bedzie tu zadnych sian  :smile:  dla porownania ten sam widok ale z wizualizacji




troche za maly kat obiektywu w telefonie, ale moze jutro strzele zdjecie troche szerszym obiektywem z aparatu i bedzie lepiej widac prownanie  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Fajne porównanie te dwie ostatnie fotki.. można porównać co i jak.. a nie takie suche zdjęcia.. rewelacyjny pomysł..

a obrazek synka.. superrrrr szkoda, że mój tylko rozrzuca kredki..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

znowu leje deszcz... 

nie ma sie jak rozpedzic z murowaniem... ehh

----------


## max-maniacy

Rzeczywiście super Ci idzie te klejenie. Wygląda równo i bardzo czysto, nic nie wycieka spod bloczków.
Gratulacje dla synka. Obrazek świetny.

----------


## max-maniacy

co masz na ławach: papę, czy jakieś mazidło?

----------


## Gosia_A

no to ja pochwalę się swoją "wiedzą budowlaną', a co... :wink:  najwyżej Tomasz mnie poprawi ;P
na ławach mamy mazidło (Dysperbit), którym osobiście "szmarowałam" z najmłodszym Inwestorem i na to specjalną folię do izolacji fundamentów, prawda mężu?  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dobrze gada, dac jej wodki  :big grin: 

dysperbit + folia do izolacji poziomej (taka gruba) o szerokosci 40cm

w kwestii BK to ma on swoich przeciwnikow jak i zwolennikow, jak zreszta kazdy material budowalny pewnie. MSU ma racje twierdzac ze w przypadku sciany 2W na sciany trzeba brac to co najtansze... choc pojecie "najtansze" wg mnie trzeba tu rozumiec ciut inaczej...

w przypadku samodzelnego budowania uwazam ze jako koszt postawienia metra kwadratowego sciany nalezy przyjac tez latwosc wykonania (tuz obok ceny surowcow). pomijajac na chwile moja awersje do ceramiki, BK na cienka spoine w pojedynke mozna ukladac naprawde latwo i szybko. rownie latwo da sie go obrabiac. Ceramika jest lzejsza, ale i mniej wdzieczna w obrobce/cieciu, no i trzea ukladac na zaprawe (chyba ze wersje szlifowana kupimy...ale tu w leb bierze podstawowe zalozenie - cena). silikatow nie znam.

to co jest u nas postawione to jest efekt w zasadzie chyba 4 lub 5 popoludni w pojedynke (niestety pogoda nie dopisuje wiec muruje "w krakte"), a to jakies 35m2 sciany w sumie...

pierwsza partie BK kupilismy w Leroy Merlin, dzis djechala kolejna, znow 6 palet (bierzemy po 6 bo tyle wchodzi na HDS ktorymi dysponuje te sklepy, a nam akurat 6 palet miesci sie na  podlodze domu i nie trzeba ich wnosic  :smile: ) tym razem z Brico Depot dla odmiany  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzis pogoda dopisuje, ja czuje moc (pewnie majacy nastapic juz za 4 h dlugi weekend tak nastraja :smile: ) wiec pociagne dzis, jak sie zepne to moze palete udalo by sie polozyc  :smile:  litr jakiegos energetyka, jakis power metal w uczy i jazda  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

dzięki inwestorko za odpowiedź :smile: 
a inwestor niech uważa z tymi energetykami, bo to wypala wnętrzności :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wnetrznosci wypala woda ognista... podobno  :big grin: 

ale ja w to nie wierze

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

spotkalsmy sie dzis z kolega... z moim kolega z podstawwoki. widzielismy sie po raz ostatni majaac po 24 lata... czyli 7 lat temu.

i nic by z tego n bylo jkaby nie zona inwestorka i jej fejsbuki  :smile:  napity jestem i ide spac  :big grin:  wasze zdrowie  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

byl czas rozpusty, przyszedl czas pukuty  :wink:  poskrecalo mi dzis plecy i nie bardzo moge sie okrecic w lewa strone...  :smile:  ale milosierna zona inwestorka natarla mi plecy ketonalem i jutro bede (znow) niczym lody bog

zdjecia z budowy za chwil kilka. jak pozgrywam to posta wyedytuje...
z ciekawostek to dostalismy dzis f-re za cegle na nasze "salonowe slupki", "kominkowa scianke" oraz "symetryczna do kominkowej scianki scianke"... w sumie porazajaca ilosc 600 cegiel  :smile: 

mily pan z cegielni (ktora jak juz bede mial w rekach cegle bede polecam i reklamowal) przyslal dzis proforme z informacja ze dali nam extra rabat... w sumie mile bo nie pytalismy nawet... nie przyszlo mi do glowy aby prosic o rabat, bo cegla byla mega tania (az podejrzane :smile: ) a do tego cegielnia wysle nam 2 paletki z drugiego konca polski bez zadnego problemu w porazajaco niskiej cenie :smile: 
no ale rabat postanowili przyznac...chyba bardziej dla jaj, bo po rabacie fakturka opiewa na okraglutka kwote 666 PLN brutto (wliczajac przesylke :smile: ) fajna ta ciegielnia  :smile: 


EDIT:

foty swierzutkie - dzisiejsze :smile: 









EDIT 2 :smile: 

wlasnie sie zorientowalem ze wczoraj minely dokladnie 3 miesiace od dnia kiedy zaczelismy kopac pod lawy  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

666 -cegla z piekła rodem :wink: 

No to dawaj te fotki murarzu

Pozdrawiam, szpachel mistrz  :Lol: 

Edit: dziecie jak burza, fajnie :smile: 

Ps. dales prety pod okna?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tak, zebrowane fi8, po pol metra na strone w plusie (za wyjatkiem jednego okna gdzie jest 20cm w plusie z jednej strony)

----------


## cronin

Ładny ten twój szary betonik (albo fotki takie ładne wychodzą  :smile:  ), ja się ciągle zastanawiam, bo u mnie  on słabo w liroju wygląda, taki pokruszony, a cenę na biały gładki solbet mam 7 zł z transportem, więc różnica wychodzi jakieś 1300 zł. Dużo odpadów masz? i na jaki klej robisz?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

klej intergąd (tez z leroy'a, 16 zeta za worek 25kg), odpadu jest niewiele bo staram sie optymalizowac zuzycie jak tylko sie da

bloczki zamaist z leroy'a polecilbym dzis z brico lub castoramy, prefaber łagisza... sa lepsze jakosciowo mam wrazeieie

----------


## krzysztof5426

Masz wyjątkowy porządek na budowie.  Widać, że ekipa składa się z  ...
Dawno  tak porządnego placu budowy  nie widziałem.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

oho... uderz w stol to sie zona inwestrka, naczelna czyscicielka i porzadkoutrzymywaczka oraz prostoscianosprawdzaczka, odezwie  :wink: 

porzadek to jej zasluga  :smile:  ja sprzatam wylacznie narzedzia. a mlody dzielnie pomaga zamiatac  :smile: 

dzis przyjechala nasza recznie formowana cegla na slupki i scianke kominkowa oraz ta druga ktorej nazwa jest za dluga aby przytaczac...

cegla jest przesliczna...no i mega  mega krzywa, zgodnie z oczekiwaniami  :smile:  

pozniej wkleje foty jakies








OK, to teraz jeszcze szybkie info nt cegly i cegielni

konstruktor zarzadzil nam podczas adaptacji ze slupki ktore chcemy miedzy salonem a kuchnia zamiast sciany nosnej maja byc z cegly pelnej w klasie 20...
i wydawalo sie wszytsko ze spoko, do czasu kiedy zaczalem szukac takiej cegly  :smile:  niestety, w zadnej hurtowni w poznaniu i najblizszej okolicy nie udalo mi sie kupic cegly pelnej w klasie 20... maks co maja to klasa 15... lub ewentualnie klinkier, ale ten po pierwsze primo nam sie nie bardzo podoba (chcielismy cegle rozbiorkowa na te slupki), po drugie primo zwykle nie jest pelny, po trzecie primo jesli mialby byc ladny to jest drogi  :smile: 

no i zaczalem dzwonic po cegielniach... i tu znow rozczarowanie bo nikt nie chce/nie moze wyslac 600 cegielek w swiat...

az, juz na odczepne zadzwonilem do cegileni Hoffmanowska z Krasnika... i tak bardzo zdziwiony moim problemem Pan oznajmil ze nie widzi zadnego problemu i moga mi wyslac tyle cegly ile chce...nawet 1 sztuke... malo tego, cena jaka podal za przesylke palety mocno mnie zaskoczyla... bardzo mocno - na plus oczywiscie  :smile: 

jeszcze bardziej zaskoczyla mnie cena cegly  :smile: 

kupilismy odmiane ZENDRA, czyli najdluzej palona i najbardziej wytrzymala odmiane jaka produkuja. charakteryzuje sie tez wyjatkowo nieregularnym ksztaltem, peknieciami, przebarwieniami, przypaleniami itp itd... czyli dla przecietnego milosnika klinkieru jest wyjatkowo obrzydliwa... jak stwierdzil tesc (ktoremu w udziale przypadnie wybudowanie tych 2 slupkow) "jest fatalna"  :big grin:  ale nam o wlasnie taka cegle chodzilo, kolor jest genialny, jest twarda jak kamien, pieknie dzwoni... no i jest recznie formowana  :big grin: 

cena za cegle wraz z dostawa z Krasnika do nas wyniosla 1,11 PLN brutto/szt

cegielnia Hoffmanowska, wyslala nam cegle "na przelew", sama z siebie dala rabat, bez przypominania, proszenia, robienia laski itp itd... 

podsumowujac: gdyby ktos, ktokolwiek mial potrzebe kupienia pieknej recznie formowanej cegly za rozsadne pieniadze to bardzo bardzo polecam

CEGIELNIA HOFFMANOWSKA

----------


## max-maniacy

A no widzisz, a u nas cegły z rozbiórki mieliśmy całą kupę. 
Wujek mojego męża rozbierał szopkę (stary poniemiecki budynek). Leżała ta cegła, aż ją komuś oddał. Jeszcze pół tej szopki zostało, ale niedługo też to rozbiorą. I mój mąż stwierdził, że resztę tych cegieł to on weźmie. Jeszcze nie wie po co, ale do czegoś się przyda. :yes:  Może na komin, albo ziemankę

----------


## piuma

A wiem z której cegielni, jeździmy koło niej  :tongue:

----------


## Kwitko

To się u Ciebie dzieje. Ja zapatrzona w te moje tynki to nie miałam za bardzo czasu zaglądać ale postępy widać. Jeszcze trochę i ściany będziesz miał skończone. Ciekawa jestem jak będą wyglądać te słupki. Znaczy że one będą takie krzywe jak cegła? Czy ma być w miarę równa powierzchnia?

----------


## Gosia_A

buuuahhahahahaaaaaa...to się popłakałam aż ze śmiechu, tak mnie ten Mąż Inwestor rozbawił swoimi stwierdzeniami 
*naczelna czyscicielka i porzadkoutrzymywaczka oraz prostoscionosprawdzaczka*
coś w tym chyba jest, no ale ktoś jest od rozkazywania, a ktoś od sprzątania... :big grin:  
cegła rzeczywiście jest super, przede wszystkim barwa...jasna-taką właśnie chcieliśmy,a co do układania...mam nadzieję, że jakoś pójdzie...nie za krzywo  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

slupki maja byc pionowe  :smile:  i pewnie na tym koniec
rowna powierzchnia jest mozliwa do uzyskania tylko po otynkowaniu... no ale tym to wy sie lepiej znacie ;>

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Powiem tak, piekna cegla, naprawde cudo...ale nie zazdroszcze Ci murowania z niej  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

oj tam oj tam  :smile:  skoro da sie z kamienia to i z tego sie da  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jutro tesc robi podejscie do ceglanych slupkow... cos czuje ze bedzie "kolorowo"  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i jakos idzie  :smile:   cegly kleimy na zaprawe do klinkieru kreisel pozmur kl-130 w kolorze szarym, na te 7 warstw poszedl worek 25 kg

----------


## Gosia_A

kto pochwali? :wink:  to mój tata układa cegiełkę... :smile:  jest sliczna, ale naprawdę mega krzywa, przez co mega oryginalna, ha!  :wink: )))
tatę chwalę, ale o małżonku też nie zapominam...połamany biedak daje radę...:*

----------


## piuma

Ja chwalę  :yes:

----------


## max-maniacy

pewnie, że chwalimy. 
nie lada to sztuka z krzywej cegły postawić prosty murek. także dzielnych masz chłopaków.

----------


## Inż.

Chwalę i zapraszam do siebie w sprawie piły do bloczków...

----------


## Gosia_A

Inż. przekażę Tomaszowi, bo chyba nie bardzo jestem w temacie  :wink:  dzisiaj niedziela, byli goście, ładna pogoda...na budowie jedynie trochę posprzątaliśmy (muszę przecież utrzymać tytuł nadany przez męża :wink:  Antek zaznaczył, gdzie będą KIEDYŚ tarasy... :big grin:  a wyobraźnię chyba mam dosyć bujną, bo już widziałam siebie na tarasowym leżaczku... :big grin:  poza tym nawet zaczyna się zazieleniać (oczywiście chwastami) dookoła domu, co mnie cieszy, bo jest ciut mniej kurzu i jakoś tak przyjaźniej  :smile:

----------


## Inż.

Co do zieleni, no fajnie że rośnie... tylko dlaczego aż tak bujnie...
Wyszarpałęm właściwie rzutem na taśmę... kilka metrów trawnika do prowadzenia z całej mojej działki...
Reszta to już dzungla, ani tego kosiara nie ruszy bo wysokie na ponad 0,5m, gęste i jeszcze doś nierówno miejscami...
Ale przyczułek jest...
Drugie już koszenie przed samym sobotnim deszczem zrobione... Może coś z tego z czasem wyjdzie...

Taaaaa taras, też u siebie widzę oczyma mymi, że powinien wyglądać jakoś tak...
Ale narazie dłubiąc w środku... nie widzę szans żeby zająć się tematem szybciej niż na przyszły rok...
Powiem, że jak w srodku się robi to człowiek myślami jest przy robocie na zewnątrz - słonko, świerze powietrze...
A jak na zewnątrz coś sie zrobi, to chętnie podłubałby w srodku...
Taki paradoks budowlany...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

slupka jest juz 15 wartw... i jest pieknie

scian tez wczoraj kilka metrow przybylo

i taki wisielczy humor na koniec - ten slupek co tesc muruje to na oko tylko, bo poziomicy nie ma gdzie przylozyc... ale jak na moje oko to wychodzi prosto...

edit: zdjecie z wczoraj





dzis jest juz 19 warstw , ale nie ma zdjec z uwagi na moja nagla niedyspozycje :/


edit
pogoda gowniana - pada
slupek bez zmian - zdjecie ponizej

scian wczoraj pociagnalem...moze z 5 pustakow, no i generalnie tak to wyglada... nie najlepiej :/ - to znaczy sie sytuacja, sam slupek prezentuje sie pieknie

----------


## WiolaB

Witaj
Muszę Ci się pochwalić, że w sobotę mamy już "wiechę"! Robotnicy kończą już swoje zadanie z zadowalającym nas rezultatem. Tarasy  już wytyczone w piątek zalewanie. Jest bosko!!!
Pozdrawiamy!!!

----------


## Kwitko

Powiem Ci że nawet całkiem nieźle słupek się prezentuje. Wydaje mi się że trochę rozchodzi się ku górze. 
Co do pogody to brak mi słów............................................  ...

----------


## Gosia_A

Kwitko-też mam takie wrażenie, ale Tomek twierdzi, że jest prosto...;P no ale może ma rację, ja i tak  tutaj tylko sprzątam... :big lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

Piękny słupek, piękna cegła  :smile:  Jestem pod wrażeniem murowania prosto z czegoś tak krzywego  :wink:  My wczoraj zakupiliśmy 4 palety rozbiórkowej białej, na jedną ścianę, która ma być insza  :wink:  i do pomniejszych zastosowań budowlanych - i aż musiałam się przekonywać, że będzie ok, bo jak na moje oko, to aż zbyt równa  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wiola - gratuluje i zazdroszcze. u nas niestety chwilowy przestoj. raz z uwagi na pogoda, dwa poniewaz mam zakaz :/

slupek jest ok, jest prosty na tyle na ile to mozliwe i konieczne. to ze na zdjeciu wyglada jakby sie rozchodzil, to kwestia ujecia w glownej mierze. choc  oczywiscie napewno nie jest tak ze ma dolem 250mm i gora 250mm... pewnie nie ma ani tu ani tu nominalnego wymiaru :smile:  ale jesli rozbieznosci na samej cegle sa na poziomie 20-25mm czasem to sila rzeczy przeklada sie na calosc budowli.

kocury - tez chcielismy rozbiorkowa ale kierownik nam zabronil... no i stad poszukiwania innej cegly ktora by sie nam spodobala... w efekcie mamy wlasnie ta, recznie formowana ZENDRA z cegielni Hoffmanowskiej z Krasnika. goraco polecam.

----------


## krzysztof5426

A dlaczego Kierownik zabronił Wam rozbiórkowej ?.
Najczęściej jest ona lepsza, wytrzymalsza od obecnie produkowanej .

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

konstruktor wyliczyl na te slupki cegly w klasie 20. kupujac rozbiorkowa nie wiemy co to za cegla... a jednak kierownik kladzie swoja glowe, a nie my, stad w pelni rozumiem taka decyzje i sie z nia, po przemysleniu, zgadzam

----------


## Gosia_A

no dobra...Antoś pomierzył słupek i faktycznie jest prosty. Różnica w mm... :smile:  dzisiaj po południu zebraliśmy chyba z 15 wiader wody z domu...albo nawet więcej, nie pamiętam, nalewałam do wiader, a Tomasz wylewał pod brabanty  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wierzysz w moje pomiary? z moim wzrokiem ostatnio to moge sie grubo mylic  :big grin:  w zasadzie nawet miare widze slabo ze o cyferkach nie wspomne  :big grin: 

taki zarcik sytuacyjny... troche w sumie slaby, ale co pozostaje  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

no komuś muszę wierzyć...;P

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

nie czepiajmy się słupka.. wychodzi pięknie.. w następnym domu taki chce :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie ma problemu, namiary na cegle masz a tesciu jak sie przyuczy jeszcze ciut to bedzie mogl uslugowo klasc  :big grin: 

polecam, wyjatkowo opanowany i dokladny gosc :smile:  duzo bardziej niz ja  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Witam Szanownych Inwestorów, a zwłaszcza inwestorkę o znaczących tytułach   :wink: 
Przyczepka super, szkoda tylko, ze się do niej płyta GK nie zmieści na płasko.
Rewelacyjnie Ci wychodzi murowanie.
Też miałem sam murować- stanęło jednak po pracach ziemnych, że zrobi ekipa znajomego- moja stodoła jednak duża. 
Do wieńca zrobili, szczyty i resztę już też sam robiłem.
Rozglądacie się za oknami- ja mam z Amberline z Kołobrzegu, ale w Poznaniu jest jakiś przedstawiciel.
Kolor złoty dąb zewnętrznie i białe w środku, 3 szyby i ciepła ramka.
Najlepiej kupować /zamawiać okna zimą- dają mega rabaty.
Podobnie jest np. z blachodachówką.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dezet, dzieki, ale przesadzasz... moje murowanie jest co najwyzej dostateczne  :smile:  jestem powolny, leniwy, i niedowidze :smile:  stad nie moze byc rewelacyjnie  :smile: 

niemniej, dzieki  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

No i te właśnie 3 cechy powodują, że równo wychodzi murowanie, bo się starasz za trzech  :wink:

----------


## Kasia242

no i to jest to ! Fajnie się czyta i oglada dziennik gdzie inwestor sam buduje,powodzenia i bede śledził poczynania :smile:  pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosia_A

Reasumując:
Inwestor: powolny, leniwy i niedowidzący
Inwestorka: naczelna czyscicielka i porzadkoutrzymywaczka oraz prostoscionosprawdzaczka
nieźle nas przedstawiasz światu...;P
póki co-z powodów niezależnych od nas-chwilowy przestój na budowie...
chciałam jeszcze dodać, że po wizycie u "Kwitków" :smile: przekonałam się na 100% do okien dwustronnych-zewnątrz ciemne, wewnątrz białe :smile: Kwitko-dzięki :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i zlopie czasem piwsko... czasem nawet w nadmiarze (wg Naczelnej, ja mam odmienne zdanie ale nie smiem go wyrazic  :wink: )

----------


## Kwitko

Gosiu, fajnie że się na coś przydałam  :wink: 
Cieszę się że nas odwiedziliście, może za rok jak będziecie wracać ze zlotu wpadniecie na parapetówkę :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

Kwitko: nooo, bardzo chętnie, to czujemy się zaproszeni :big grin:  kawał dobrej roboty wykonaliście...naprawdę podziwiam :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> no i zlopie czasem piwsko... czasem nawet w nadmiarze (wg Naczelnej, ja mam odmienne zdanie ale nie smiem go wyrazic )


Piwo jest niezbędne. Kiedyś w trudnych czasach dodawano go do farby, żeby lepiej się trzymała. 
Inwestorowi nie należy odmawiać- też będzie się lepiej trzymał.... kielni  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Cyt"   Inwestor: powolny, leniwy i niedowidzący
Inwestorka: naczelna czyscicielka i porzadkoutrzymywaczka oraz prostoscionosprawdzaczka "
Zaraz. Przecież to cechy ludzi troszeńkę leniwych, czyli bardzo inteligentnych !!!!!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no ladnie, na chwile sie czlowiek odwroci i od razu sie zaczyna...  :wink: 

minal praktycznie tydzien odkad nie tknalem na budowie nic... kompletnie nic... no ale co zrobic, bylem przez miniony tydzien wzorowym pacjentem... stosowalem sie do zalecen, lykalem tablety i regularnie zakraplalem oko, nie prowadzilem samochodu, nie tyralem na budowie... no jedynie na urlop czy zwolnienie z pracy sie nie zgodzilem...

dzis bylem u lekarza, powazny, szanowany doktor... no ale skoro sytuacja powazna to i lekarz musi taki byc widocznie... i coz, medycyna niestety nie ma mi wiele do zaoferowania. mam ok 33% szans ze proces sie cofnie i bede znow widzial prawie normalnie (bo ponoc slad zostaje zawsze), kolejne 33% ze proces sie zatrzymal i nie bedzie postepowal, o pozosalych wspominac nie warto  :smile:  ryzyko wystapienia zmian w drugim oku siega mniej wiecej 50%... i niestety po za regularna kontrola nie wiele wiecej moge zrobic...
pytalem o wysilek fizyczny, o budowe...no i o dziwo wysilek fizyczny nie ma tu wiekszego wplywu, oczywiscie w granicach zdrowego rozsadku.

podsumowujac: jutro wracam na budowe, bo jak dlugo mozna sie opieprzac :smile:  pewnie pojdzie teraz ciut wolniej, chocby dlatego ze bede mimowolnie bardziej sie oszczedzal, no ale pojdzie do przodu  :smile: 

kto moze niech trzyma kciuki, bo wyglada na to ze nie wiele wiecej mozna w obecnej sytuacji zrobic  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

krzysztof5426:  :big grin: 
DEZET: Inwestorowi już coraz mniej odmawiam, chory jest, biedny, więc nie mam sumienia... :wink:  teraz przez te jego oczęta będę miała jeszcze więcej pracy z moim prostościanosprawdzaniem... :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

To ja trzymam kciuki za pierwsze 33%  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Będzie dobrze !!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Będzie dobrze !!


Trzymam kciuki, zeby bylo nie tylko dobrze, ale  jak najlepiej!

PS.Nie napiszę,ze budowa nie najwazniejsza, ale zdrowie- bo pewnie i tak sie nie posluchasz, jak i ja nie sluchałam. Mam tylko nadzieję, że podejdziesz do tego rozsądnie, nic na siłę no i chroń oczy!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

niechby tylko nie bylo gorzej, to mi juz zupelnie wystarczy :smile:  nie oczekuje wiecej, byle by drugie oko "ocalalo"

na lewym aktualnie mam "ostrosc na nieskonczonosci" ustawiona :wink:  ale jesli by sie okazalo ze ta nieszczesna kropelka surowicy sie wchlonie to ostrosc widzenia powinna wrocic prawie do normy... kurcze trudno to wyjasnic ale to troche tak jakbyscie wzieli do reki zoltobrunatna okragla soczewke i trzymali ja ciagle w srodku pola widzenia, srednica... nie wiem, ale z odleglosci ok 15 cm taki kwadratowy bloczek z karteczkami (100x100mm) zaslania mi calkowicie... ztn widze ze on tam jest, ale kompletnie nie ostry i taki wlasnie zolto-brunatno-szary. co "smieszne", tym okiem jestem w stanie odczytac tylko pierwszy (najwiekszy) rzad na tablicy okulistycznej jesli patrze wwprost na tablice, jesli skupie wzrok na czyms obok tablicy i czytam tylko katem oka to "dojezdzam" do 3 rzedu od dolu... problem polega na tym ze patrzac obydwoma oczami zawsze skupiam wzrok na tym co obserwuje/czytam. 

najgorzej jest jak robi sie juz troche ciemniej, przy slabszym swietle. wtedy plama jest na tyle ciemna ze nie wiele wogole przez nia widac.

wniosek: budowac tylko w dzien... najlepiej tylko w sloneczne dni  :big grin: 


koniec biadolenia, teraz pytania

wysokosc okien:

jak wysoko nad posadzka robiliscie u siebie otwory okienne? jak wysokie otwory robiliscie? 

u nas w projekcie okna maja po 1300mm, tarasowe maja po 2200mm, wniosek jest taki ze powinny byc 900mm od posadzki... otwory zostawilem zatem powyzej 4 bloczka i planuje aby byly wysokie na 6,25 bloczka (chcemy zostawic miejsce na kasety rolet.

co sadzicie? jestemy wysocy oboje i zastanawiamy sie czy aby nie bylo by wygodniej odrobine okna zmiejszyc na wysokosci po to aby parapety wypadly wyzej, zeby np szafki kuchenne (blat) mogly byc wyzej.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Nie umiem Ci precyzyjnie odpowiedzieć na pytanie, ale wiem ponad wszelką wątpliwość, że wszystkie standardy wysokości szafek, okien, itd,  były obliczane w Polsce dla średniej wysokości chińczyków.
W swoim czasie musiałem wszystko podwyższać by było wygodnie.

----------


## max-maniacy

musicie "się przymierzyć" do szafek kuchennych, na jakiej wysokości będzie Wam najwygodniej.
sprawdź jakie wysokie obecnie macie i czy ta wysokość jest ok, czy nie. standardowo to około 85cm mają, więc 90 to nie jest nisko.
powrotu do zdrowia życzę.

----------


## bury_kocur

Trzymam kciuki za Twój wzrok, to raz. Trzymam mocno!
A dwa, to szafki kuchenne bezwzględnie polecam na wys. 90 cm (norma mówi 85, ale to już dawno i nieprawda - ludzie teraz jakby trochę urośli). W związku z czym można albo podwyższyć parapet, albo zaplanować tak, żeby blat kuchenny go zastąpił - pociągnąć aż w ościeże okna. Ładna rzecz (moim zdaniem) i praktyczna, ale co komu pasuje.

----------


## DEZET

Odnośnie kuchni. Elfir na wątku kuchennym twierdzi, że "Wysokość blatu roboczego - 15 cm poniżej zgiętego łokcia. Średnio 90-100 cm."

----------


## Gosia_A

no to u nas wychodzi około 102  :big grin: 
blondi 180cm
siwek 190cm
łobuziak pewnie będzie nie niższy od taty swojego :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

siwy, niedowidzacy, kulawy jak mi cos w kolanie strzeli... ale... ale... ale.. ale znowu buduje  :big grin: 

HA! wprawdzie dzis tak na rozpedzenie raptem 1/4 palety bloczkow ale do przodu. ogarne sie troche, sluzbowe sprawy szybko zamkne i beda jakies foty.

PS. mnie prosze nie brac pod uwage w kuchennych wyliczeniach  :smile:  po pierwsze primo dlatego ze zmywarka jest warunkiem koniecznym kuchni w ktorej moge egzystowac po drugie primo dlatego ze i tak chce miec kawalek blatu na wysokosci barowej (w mieszkaniu mielismy chyba 130cm) wiec w razie biedy sobie pomidora tam moge pokroic  :smile: 

osobiscie podoba mi sie propozycja kocurowej

----------


## Gosia_A

chciałam zwrócić uwagę na zapis "SOBIE pomidora tam mogę pokroić"...no i już wszystko jasne...;P kolecję inwestorka robi "nam", a inwestor "sobie"...i gdzie tutaj sprawiedliwość? to nic, że żonę bedą plecy bolały, przecież praca w kuchni to sama przyjemność...
pomysł z blatem zamiast parapetów całkiem niezły, na pewno oryginalny.... :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zdjecia zdjecia  :smile: 

wlazlem na sciane frontowa (8 warstw bloczkow :smile: ) i zrobilem, od lewej strony domu 







na ostatnim zdjeciu widoczne nasze super specjalne narzedzie do wybierania wody jak nam do chalupy napada... szufla do sniegu  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

My tez nie jestesmy najnizsi i o jedna cegle mogly by byc okna wyzej. Blat wychodzi mi na 87cm na gotowo i jak dla mnie za nisko, a tez bede miala blat razem z parapetem. Jak jeszcze mozesz podniesc to sobie dobrze policz, czy nie warto

----------


## msdracula

Witam! Widzę, że jesteśmy na podobnym etapie  :big grin:  tylko u nas 3 dniowy przestój i stanęliśmy na 7 warstwie  :wink:  Aż dziwne,że tak późno na twój dziennik trafiłam  :yes:

----------


## max-maniacy

> A dwa, to szafki kuchenne bezwzględnie polecam na wys. 90 cm (norma mówi 85, ale to już dawno i nieprawda - ludzie teraz jakby trochę urośli).


kto urósł, to urósł. chyba gdzieś się zapodziałam, jak się odbywał ten proces :sad:

----------


## DEZET

> kto urósł, to urósł. chyba gdzieś się zapodziałam, jak się odbywał ten proces



Kiedyś na pytanie: gdzie byłeś/aś jak ludzie rośli? odpowiadało się:- stałem/am w kolejce po rozum!  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

> My tez nie jestesmy najnizsi i o jedna cegle mogly by byc okna wyzej. Blat wychodzi mi na 87cm na gotowo i jak dla mnie za nisko, a tez bede miala blat razem z parapetem. Jak jeszcze mozesz podniesc to sobie dobrze policz, czy nie warto



Też podobny problem mam- za dużo wylali mi chudziaka o 7cm i mógłbym wyregulować grubością styropianu, a teraz wszystko wyjdzie na styk... albo i nie wyjdzie :sad:  . Ale "połówka" niższa, to jej będzie pasowało- ja się do garów nie mieszam.

----------


## Gosia_A

ojjj DEZET ojjjj...przecież to podobno mężczyźni mają lepiej wyostrzony zmysł powonienia i w ogóle-ponoć lepszymi kucharzami są  :wink:  podśmiechuję się z Antka, ale tak naprawdę dobrze gotuje, a najlepiej piecze  :big grin:  jak mu się zachce, oczywiście... :big lol: 
p.s. a ja myślałam, że ten rozum to od wysokości czoła zależy...;P

----------


## autorus

> Też podobny problem mam- za dużo wylali mi chudziaka o 7cm i mógłbym wyregulować grubością styropianu, a teraz wszystko wyjdzie na styk... albo i nie wyjdzie . Ale "połówka" niższa, to jej będzie pasowało- ja się do garów nie mieszam.






Kurcze jak to 7cm za duzo? Toż to niemożliwe. Ja bym normalnie kazał skuwać. 
 :Evil:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

patrzcie panstwo jaka dyskusja nt wysokosci okien nagle rozgorzala  :smile: 

wiec jest tak, aktualnie otwory okienne zaczynaja sie od ok 100 cm ponad AKTUALNY poziom podlogi, na to co jest przyjdzie ok 15-17 cm podlogi (styropian+wylewki) + docelowe wykonczenie (plytk) ok 1-2cm - czyli maks ok 17-19cm do tego co jest, czyli otwory zostana na ok 81-83cm na docelowa podloga...

troche chyba malo... pytanie, czy bez konsekwencji moge wkleic w otwory okienne plytki BK o grubosci np 8cm na plasko i na to potem dac okna?


PS. wielkodusznie ide pomagac przy kolacji... zeby nie bylo  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

no i pomógł...zjeść...dla nas te okna na 4 bloczki chyba faktycznie są trochę za nisko...

----------


## msdracula

A jak było w projekcie? U nas okno w kuchni zaczyna się po 5 bloczku

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

projektem nie ma sie co kierowac... to typowka, do tego zaprojektowania z cegly U220, wiec troche inaczej to wypada.

----------


## Inż.

Tak wysokość okien ważna sprawa...
Tomasz weź przy otwarze okiennym podłuż sobie pod nogi tyle ile bedzie na gotowo podłoga i zobaczysz czy Ci pasuje...
Ja u siebie miałem zrobione na 4 warstwy bloczka i dadawałem jeszcze 8cm...
Miałem takie wrażenie, że z zewnątrz widać co w środku jest na wysokości kolan...
U mnie okna w granicach 90cm wychodzą... i jak na nasze wzrosty są ok.

W projekcie przewidziane są z reguły rozwiązana dla statystycznego człowieka...
A jak ktoś jest niezwykły pod wzgledem wzrostu, czy innej cechy to musi pod siebie dopasować..

----------


## WiolaB

To nie jest tak do końca z tymi oknami (wysokością) właśnie jestem ta tym etapie - po pomiarach okien i też bałem się ze jest za nisko. Od bloczka dojdzie jeszcze 1 cm na piankę, 3 cm szerokości parapetu plus jeszcze rama okienna, można podnieść blat o kolejne 2- 3 cm i robi się 6 do 7 cm w razie gdyby wyszło za nisko.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Popieram Inzyniera, jesli macie tyle wzrostu- to warto podniesc okna na minimum 90cm. Problemu  nie stanowią okna w sypialni, w gabinecie czy gdzies tam, ale te w kuchni, przy ktorych beda staly szafki kuchenne. Moze sie okazac, że ze względu na okna cały blat w kuchni będzie za nisko i niewygodnie
Jesli myslicie chocby o jednej z popularniejszych kuchni, czyli Szwedzkiej to sprawdzcie jaka tam jest wysokosc wraz z dolna listwa maskującą

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok, wysokosc wysokoscia, ale pyatnie czy moge sobie w juz czesciowo wykonane otwory okienne wkleic na plasko plytki 8 lub 12cm betonu komorkowego pozostaje bez odpowiedzi  :smile:  bo jesli moge to nie ma problemu, wyregulowac wysokosc okien bede mogl w dowolnej chwili, nawet tuz rzed ich zamowieniem  :smile: 

EDIT: and WTF is szwedzka kuchnia? znaczy ze z ikei czy ze jak?  :wink: 

EDIT2: gosia podsunela mi rozwiazanie: czy moze szwedzka kuchnia to cos jak szwedzki stol, no tyle ze w kuchni?

----------


## DEZET

Tomku- nie ma problemu, żeby dokleić płytkę suporeksu. U siebie doklejałem- nie ma obawy, że się odklei. Myślę, że nawet lepiej zostawić sobie jakiś margines na dokładkę w trakcie murowania. Szwedzka kuchnia? też nie wiem co autorka miała na myśli :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Tomaszu* to chyba chodzi o wymiary szafek.. ja np zamawiałam szafki gotowe i bez blatu z nóżkami mają po 82cm plus blat 3-4cm daje mi 85-86cm góra blatu.. jeśli będziesz robił szafki na zamówienie, to wiadomo wysokość sobie sam ustalisz.. a np szafki z ikei widziałam wysokości 86 z nóżkami.. plus blat daje ci te prawie 90 :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Obstawiam, że szwedzka kuchnia to ikeowska, a nie taka, że wchodzisz rano i szwedzki bufet czeka  :wink: 
Przy Waszym wzroście (wielkoludy jesteście! jaaaa cieeee), to i 90 cm może być mało. Tylko musicie wtedy dokupić taki schodek dla dziecka i co niższych bywalców Waszego domu  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Aż zmierzyłem w swojej kuchni wysokość szafek- 86cm- meble standard. Przy moich 180cm daję radę- rączek krótkich nie mam, raczej dłuższe ...wyciągnięte od targania suporeksów  :wink:

----------


## msdracula

Aż sprawdziłam u siebie..jednak mamy okno po 4 bloczku  :yes:  sugerowaliśmy się projektem czyli 90cm od podłógi. Ja wysoka nie jestem, więc chyba wystarczy?

----------


## Gosia_A

od razu wielkoludy! bo się obrażę... :wink:  po prostu wyjątkowi pod względem wzrostu  :big grin:  poza tym niewielu jest niższych od nas bywalców naszego obecnego miejsca zamieszkania i przyszłego domu... :rotfl:  a dziecko już teraz bez problemu daje radę...chciałam jeszcze zauważyć, że wysoki wzrost ma jednak sporo zalet...jakich? np. nikt Ci z góry nie patrzy na odrosty  :wink:  drabiny używamy rzadziej...

----------


## bury_kocur

Ależ ja z całego serca zazdroszczę  :big grin:  Całe dorosłe życie męczę się na obcasach, żeby mieć ten wzrost bliższy upragnionemu  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pogoda dopisuje... termometr na parapecie biura mowi 29,4 w srodku i 42,2 na zewnatrz (no fakt, stoi w sloncu :smile: ) a jest dopiero 9.33.
wczoraj wieczorem zaczalem napelniac basen, pewnie dzis do wieczora uda sie nalac do pelna i zaczne uzdatniac. wiec trzymamy kciuki za pogode, zeby sie ladnie woda nagrzala  :big grin: 

tylko z drugiej strony... jak wrzucac bloczki na 9, 10 i wyzsze warstwy w takich temperaturach ?

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

ile basenik ma litrów pojemności? jak coś pożyczę pompę.. wychodzi ze leci 100l na minutę :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Tomek dasz radę  :smile:  moi też wrzucali w sobotę i mega upale, dom już prawie cały na 11 warstw  :smile:  
Tylko chyba przy BK lepiej ubierać okulary przeciwsłoneczne  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

14 metrow3, zwykly ogrodowy basen z marketu (ze stelazem), a ile radosci (jesli jest pogoda :smile: )

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

troszkę to będzie się grzało.. chyba z tydzień.. w przyszłości też taki chcemy.. może w przyszłe lato :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no oby tylko pogoda dopisala  :smile:  basen na ogrodzie to super sprawa, tylko trzeba troche miejsca wygospodarowac :smile:  no i trzeba potem tej wody dogladac. gosia sie smieje ze w ubieglym sezonie oni sie kapali a ja latalem z siatka, odkurzaczem itp i tylko wybieralem sosnowe igly, szyszki i wieksze robale co wpadly  :smile:  i pewnie ma troche racji. w kazdym razie polecam.

mazy mi sie zeby przyszedl taki czas kiedy nie bedzie juz trzeba nic po pracy szarpac w domu, na budowie, czy dodatkowo, bedziemy  mogli sobie spokojnie, kulturalnie otworzyc piwko/wino, walnac sie na dmuchanym fotelu na wodzie i posluchac sobie muzyki patrzac w gwiazdy... a kolejne i nastepne piwko miec pod reka w idealnej dla mnie  temperaturze ok 10 stopni C  :smile:  

ta... az sobie oko zakrople zeby bylo czym na te gwiady  :wink:  (i zebym zawsze znalazl otwieracz :wink: )

----------


## Gosia_A

i żebyś zawsze żonę mógł oglądać :wink:  ciekawe, czy ten basen doczeka takich czasów...ale z drugiej strony jeśli nie ten, to następny  :big grin:  jeszcze kiedyś sobie poleniuchujemy, zobaczysz... :big grin:

----------


## piuma

> i żebyś zawsze żonę mógł oglądać ciekawe, czy ten basen doczeka takich czasów...ale z drugiej strony jeśli nie ten, to następny  jeszcze kiedyś sobie poleniuchujemy, zobaczysz...


czego wam życzę z całego serca

----------


## Gosia_A

no i mamy chwilowy przestój na budowie...ruszy się pewnie dopiero po połowie lipca, czyli od urlopu mojego szanownego współmałżonka... :wiggle: 
 (woda w basenie miała dzisiaj 25 stopni...jest nieźle :smile: )

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Nie no pozazdrościć.. 25 st przy temperaturze powietrza powyżej 30 st to naprawdę niezła ochłoda..

----------


## bury_kocur

Sąsiad ma, to i ja muszę!  :smile:  czyli trzeba będzie kupić basen. A nawet o tym nie myślałam wcześniej, ale jak tak czytam, to echhh... aż czuję prawie ten rozkoszny chlupot chlodnej wody  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

basen to naprawdę świetna sprawa...jeśli tylko macie taką możliwość...zachęcam :smile: dzisiaj nawet Tomasz (zamiast wyławiać igły i owady) trochę się popluskał :big lol:  na budowie przestoju cd, no ale główny, a właściwie jedyny murarz ciągle w pracy, więc przymusowa przerwa...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

potwierdzam: bylo kapanie.
potwierdzam: w robocie goracy okres wiec nie ma kiedy budowac (po zmroku slabo :smile: )

ale... ale... ale jeszcze tylko 5 dni i URLOP  :big grin: 

wtedy sie odkuje, parter skoncze, strop moze nawet zamowimy i tego dlugasnego HEA (do ktorego przyjdzie zamowic tez dwig :/)

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Basen fajna sprawa.. też się nie mogę doczekać większego.. w każdym razie w sobotę Marcin nalał wodę i wczoraj miała 22st.. zanim się obejrzycie będzie strop zalany

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

oj tak szybko to nie bedzie. calosc musze pozbroic, a do tego wymierzysz, zaszalowac i zazbroic schody zabiegowe w klatce 200x230cm... chyba te schody wlasnie najbardziej mnie martwia.

dostalem dzis wycene na HEA... da sie przezyc, tyle ze logistycznie bedzie zakret bo musze do rozladunku zorganizowac dzwig, i przy okazji jak juz go bede mial to chetnie bym go od razu na gore wrzucil...

byle doczekac urlopu to sie wezme...  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i doczekalem sie urlopu  :smile:  resztkami resztek sil dotrwalem  :smile: 

i bucujemy  :big grin:  wczoraj tylko pol worka kleju, ale nie bylo sensu wiecej rozrabiac bo skonczyly sie bloczki praktycznie. jutro kolo 10 bedzie kolejne 6 palet i zaczynam ciagnac do stropu  :big grin: 

on the road again  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

przyłapany na wyżeraniu borówek!!!!!!!!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

ale trochę się napracował, więc należały mu się te borówki-dobre są na oczy :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

troche sie napracowal... phi  :smile:   umordowalem sie niemilosiernie... ale pelna peleta bloczkow "pekla"  :big grin:  a do tego wylalem betonowe poduszki pod 3 nadproza od strony tarasu, jutro z rana kopne sie do lokalnego producenta po "eLki" i plan mam abinty aby te 3 nadproza jutro polozyc na miejsce... nie mam wpradzie pomyslu jak, bo najdluzsze ma 3 metry a ja tylko 2 raczki i ciut mniejsza rozpietosc ramion, ale jakos da sie to napewno zrobic. musze tylko po drodze wracajac z nadprozami jakies piwo kupic i napewno wymysle... chyba ze kupie za malo  :wink: 

zdjecie umordowanego inwestora wyglada tak  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

czekam na zdjęcia i relację, jak Ci poszło z tymi nadprożami. ale myślę, że piw była wystarczająca ilość i na pewno jakiś sposób znalazłeś na wykonanie tego zadania. :big grin:  
poza tym pięknie Ci to murowanie idzie. już się nie mogę doczekać, kiedy my zaczniemy. jak mąż nie zmieni nagle planów, to jest opcja, że gdzieś w przyszłym tygodniu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

piwa nie bylo na razie, zapomnialem kupic po drodze a potem czasu nie bylo  :smile: 

2 mniejsze okna (180 i 80cm) juz zamkniete, wieczorem wpadnie szwagier i we 3 targniemy te 3 metrowe nadproza... niestety, w pojedynke nie ma opcji... 105 kg szt... nawet we 2 osoby (bo przy tych 2 co siedza dzielnie pomagal tesc) jest co targac... a poniewaz mamy tylko 4 ramki rusztowania, trzeba mocno wyciagac rece to nie bedziemy ryzykowac ze cos sie komus stanie. we 3 powinnismy dac rade.

gosia robila jakies foty wiec costam pewnie bedzie wieczorem.

----------


## Gosia_A

Gosia kilka zdjęć zrobiła, np. takie...

 :smile: 
jak wrzucą kolejne-to największe to też pstryknę i się pochwalę, jakiego zdolnego mam męża (a cooo!!!  :wink: ))nooo...jak mam być szczera to nie tylko męża, bo tatę i szwagra również  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

No pięknie, pięknie! Same zdolne chłopaki w rodzinie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

opowiesc powinna sie zaczynac od slow: "a my ze śwagrem to..."

no, "wiec my ze śwagrem" napielismy sie, nabralismy powietrza i hop siup, nadproza z przyczepki na glebe, z gleby na rusztowanie z rusztowania na sciany i jest  :smile:  phi, ze niby co? ze niby po 105kg te ksztaltki maja? no nie wiem...

a tak na powaznie to kurde maja lekko po to 105 kg i sa cholernie ciezkie, nawet na 2 nie lichej postury mlodych (a jak!  :smile: ) gosci jest co targac... no ale sie udalo i nadproza siedza na miejscu.

jutro je powypelniam styropianem i betonem... no i mamy pierwsze 3 wszytskoboczne otwory na okna  :smile:  wreszcie zaczyna to przypominac dom  :big grin: 


w kwestii pt "zdolne chlopaki"

uwazam ze nie potrzeba byc jakos wybitnie zdolnym aby wybudowac dom... ani szczegolnie wyksztalconym, rozgarnietym itp itd... ot prosty murarz po podstawowce da sobie rade... jesli ma doswiadczenie

trzeba natomiast byc kims wiecej niz prostym murarzem aby wybudowac dom bez zadnego doswiadczenia w tym kierunku i przy okazji zrobic to dobrze... tyle ze to zweryfikuje czas... stad mam nadzieje ze czas okaze sie laskawy i kiedys faktycznie beda podstawy ku temu aby sobie na tarasie z zona inwestorka zasiasc, wyciagnac nogi, odkorkowac butelke/odkapslowac butelke i powiedziec ze jestesmy zdolne bestie  :smile: 

PS. i caly misterny plan aby napic sie piwa w cholere... ulecialo gdzies a teraz to juz mi sie nie chce nigdzie jezdzic... a redss'a nie tkne  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Widzisz, dobrze gadasz  :smile:  Ja też wychodzę z założenia, że nie jestem mniej rozgarnięta od przeciętnego murarza i dałabym radę, może nie ze śwagrem, ale z kimś do pomocy (pan i władca ma mniejsze zapędy budowlane niż ja, więc nie wiem, czy akurat on) - ale trzeba gdzieś podpatrzyć, przyuczyć się trochę. Więc ja pilnie śledzę i już się odgrażam, że następny dom wybuduję "tymi ręcami" - chociaż diabli wiedzą, może będę wtedy już starą pudernicą i ani mi w głowie będzie wystawianie ondulacji na warunki atmosferyczne  :wink:

----------


## cronin

Pięknie idzie, mam wrażenie że dopiero co były fundamenty  :smile: 

Bury Kocurku mogę podpisać się pod każdym słowem , które napisałaś  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

lece pozalewac nadproza... i to plan na dzis, bo popoludnie dzis niebudowlane a jutro wybywamy  :big grin: 


EDIT:

pozalewane... 

lekcja na przyszlosc: wiadro betonu wazy nieporownywalnie wiecej do wiadra wody.

----------


## Gosia_A

wiecie co...muszę wreszcie o to zapytać, bo nie do końca wszystko tutaj-czyli na forum rozumiem :wink: mianowicie zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz (tutaj będzie pytanie np. do burych kocurków :smile: ) dlaczego niektórzy z Was piszą: "następny dom wybuduję", "następnym razem jak będziemy budowali nasz kolejny dom..." itp...ja wierzę z całych sił, że dom, który właśnie budujemy jest naszym pierwszym i docelowym, w którym wychowamy nasze dziecko/dzieci i w którym wspólnie się zestarzejemy...tak, jak Antoś napisał na początku "nasze miejsce na ziemi"...naprawdę tak bardzo spodobalo się Wam budowanie, że chcecie budować jeszcze kolejne? Wiem, że pewnie nie wszystko wyjdzie nam tak, jak byśmy chcieli, ale...z tego powodu mielibyśmy budować nowy dom?Przecież prawdziwy DOM to nie tylko mury, marmury i płytki na ścianach...jak wszystko/wszyscy...pewnie będzie miał niedoskonałości, ale czy to naprawdę powód, aby "wymieniać go na lepszy model?"  :smile: 

tyle moich rozważań na dziś... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

tak poza tym to chciałam dopisać, że dziś kolejnych-może nie kilkadziesiąt, ale kilkanaście wiader wody wylałam z domu...lubię, jak pada, roślinki rosną, ale bez przesady...powoli zaczyna mnie to drażnić  :wink: 
a nadproża są piękne... :big grin:

----------


## cronin

> wiecie co...muszę wreszcie o to zapytać, bo nie do końca wszystko tutaj-czyli na forum rozumiemmianowicie zastanawia mnie jedna rzecz (tutaj będzie pytanie np. do burych kocurków) dlaczego niektórzy z Was piszą: "następny dom wybuduję", "następnym razem jak będziemy budowali nasz kolejny dom..." itp...ja wierzę z całych sił, że dom, który właśnie budujemy jest naszym pierwszym i docelowym, w którym wychowamy nasze dziecko/dzieci i w którym wspólnie się zestarzejemy...tak, jak Antoś napisał na początku "nasze miejsce na ziemi"...naprawdę tak bardzo spodobalo się Wam budowanie, że chcecie budować jeszcze kolejne? Wiem, że pewnie nie wszystko wyjdzie nam tak, jak byśmy chcieli, ale...z tego powodu mielibyśmy budować nowy dom?Przecież prawdziwy DOM to nie tylko mury, marmury i płytki na ścianach...jak wszystko/wszyscy...pewnie będzie miał niedoskonałości, ale czy to naprawdę powód, aby "wymieniać go na lepszy model?" 
> 
> tyle moich rozważań na dziś...


Gosiu dom jaki ja buduję, a przede wszystkim miejsce w jakim się buduję jest wybrane pod kątem potrzeb dzieci, które będą z nami jeszcze jakieś 20 lat. Potem wyfruną. Oby  :wink:  I wtedy będziemy mogli pomyśleć o czymś dla nas. A może już nie będziemy chcieli. 
Wy budujecie "własnymi  ręcami" to też budzi inne doznania.
Ja patrzę na to co robią nasi robotnicy i WIEM że sama zrobiłabym to lepiej, dokładniej, a przede wszystkim z sercem. To ta różnica

----------


## bury_kocur

O to, to. Ja myślę o tym domu, że będzie nam służył do momentu wyfrunięcia dzieci - a potem sobie strzelimy nowy, mniejszy. Zawsze dom na miarę potrzeb  :smile:  Ale ja ogólnie nie jestem sentymentalna i łatwo się przeprowadzam - ten dom to będzie nasze 5 czy 6 lokum z kolei. Poprzednie zmienialiśmy zawsze z powodu rozrastającej się rodziny, więc i z powodu kurczącej się by wypadało  :wink:  I w sumie nigdy nie marzyłam o domu i o budowaniu - raczej było to najrozsądniejszym wyjściem pod względem kosztów przy obecnych potrzebach - pięciopokojowe mieszkanie z dwiema łazienkami kosztowałoby bez porównania więcej niż dom  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Gosia, my z Przemem też myślimy o kolejnej budowie. Ale to dopiero jak będziemy na emeryturze, wybudujemy sobie malutki domek w górach, a co  :big grin:  Tylko najpierw jakimś cudem musimy stać się bogaci  :wink:  A przez najbliższe 40 lat zostajemy tutaj  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

ja na razie myślę, jak Gosia. budujemy pierwszy dom i wydaje mi się, że ostatni. głównie ze względów finansowych, ale też póki co wszystko mi się podoba - miejsce, projekt. a jak za 20 lat dzieci wyfruną, to mam nadzieję, że będą przyjeżdżać wnuki i pokoje będą potrzebne :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Z tym "wybuduję następny dom" może też być tak, że to budowanie po prostu nam się... podoba :wink: 
Nie myślę, po zamieszkaniu się przenosić, ale po głowie chodzi mi pomysł budowania ...dla innych małych do ok.80m2 domków.
Może nie własnymi rękoma, ale doglądaną ekipą, bo w końcu... jakieś doświadczenie już mam  :wink: 
Tylko skąd wziąć kasę, jak się nie ma na swoje?  :sad: 
Poza tym trąbi się o kryzysie w branży budowlanej, bo po 7 latach tłustych nadchodzą chude, co widać na rynku nieruchomości.

----------


## bury_kocur

A tak, to może być dodatkowy aspekt sprawy - budowanie wciąga  :smile:  Podobno brak tej budowlanej adrenaliny może spowodować nawet tąpnięcie w małżeństwie (co oby nas nie spotkało  :wink: ) - kiedy już wszystko postawione, wykończone, urządzone i pozostało tylko mieszkać i kredyt spłacać.
Ale to tak na marginesie, kończę offtopa, bo się w dzienniku Antków zrobi bajzel jak u mnie na budowie  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Budowanie wciąga???  Wcześniej też tak myślałam, a przed chwilą otworzyłam piwko i wzniosłam toast - za tynkowanie, oby to był ostatni raz  :smile:  Domek w górach będą nam budować górale  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bajzel to ja powinienem miec na drugie... no do czasu az wpada Malgorzata i robi ordnung  :smile: 

JUZ JESTESMY ! 

jutro jeszcze tylko jeden wyjazdowy dzien i wracam do nadprozy  :big grin:

----------


## WiolaB

No Tomaszu informuję że mamy  STAN SUROWY ZAMKNIĘTY.........

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

gratuluje i zazdroszcze jak diabli  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

max-maniacy: fajnie, że nie jestem osamotniona w swoich poglądach  :big grin:  jakoś tak cały czas w to wierzę, jak i w to, że później wszystko będzie dobrze się układało, będziemy zdrowi i damy radę (również na emeryturach) utrzymać ten dom...jeśli nie-wtedy będziemy się martwili i może zmienimy zdanie i miejsce zamieszkania, ale póki co-tu jest nasze miejsce, tu jest nasz dom... :smile:  lecę na budowę, zobaczyć, co u Antka słychać :wink:  może jakiegoś arbuza mu zaniosę ku pokrzepieniu sił... :wink: 
Tomasz przywiózł dziś kolejne nadproża, mamy już wszystkie na parter :wiggle:  
po południu zrobię jakieś zdjęcia :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Ja póki co myślę, że to nasz pierwszy i ostatni dom.. czasem mówi się gdybym budowała drugi to.. i tu wymieniam co bym inaczej zrobiła, czy też jakie elementy ominąć by w budowaniu była łatwiejszy.. (schody narożne ustawione pod kątem 45*.. o nie.. pierwszy i ostatni raz)

Marcin coś tam przebąkuje, że zadupie itd.. ale ja jestem dobrej myśli i sądzę, że w niedalekiej przyszłości będzie to osiedle a nie 2 domki w szczerym polu.. :wink: 

mi się dom podoba taki jaki jest.. popełniliśmy parę błędów.. no ale kto ich nie popełnia, chyba ten co nic nie robi :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

troche pociagnalem, jutro po poludniu wpadnie brat i poukladamy nadproza nad kolejnymi 4 oknami, chyba ze zdarze jeszcze cos do tego czasu machnac... wiec jesli sie nic nie spier...niczy to w sobote/niedziele skoncze temat nadprozy i pozostanie ostatnia warstwa bloczkow... ufff

zdjec nie ma bo konczylem juz wlasciwie po zmroku... ale jutro beda napewno  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

inwestor w akcji

i bałagan na budowie (inwestorka dawno nie sprzątała, ale proszę zauważyć, że arbuza - ku pokrzepieniu sił Inwestorowi doniosła... :big lol: )

----------


## bury_kocur

Ależ ładnie wygląda ten Wasz dom na drugim zdjęciu - po prostu wyobrażam go sobie bez trudu i już widzę efekt  :smile:  I układ okien sprzyja osobistemu i w miarę bezporoblemowemu układaniu nadproży. A inwestorzy to chyba bałaganu na budowie nie widzieli  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ależ ładnie wygląda ten Wasz dom na drugim zdjęciu - po prostu wyobrażam go sobie bez trudu i już widzę efekt



super :smile:  moze pomozesz Gosi przemyslec kuchnie ? :smile:  moja wyobraznia niestety wypuscila sie na wycieczke gdzies w okolice zbrojenia stropu i konstrukcji zabiegowych schodow... stad jestem nieszczegolnie pomocny  :smile: 

jakby cos to szczegoly wal do gosi na priva  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

1. przepraszam za błędy ortograficzne mojego małżonka (pisałam już o tym kiedyś) chociaż ja pewnie też czasami je robię... :wink: 
2. faktycznie chyba potrzebowałabym pomocy w rozplanowaniu kuchni i spiżarni, bo jakoś nie potrafię się zdecydować...w projekcie jest osobna spiżarnia-tzn wejście od strony korytarza, a ja bardzo chciałabym zrobić inaczej, mniej standardowo, czyli wejście od kuchni. Problem jest jednak bardziej złożony, ponieważ w kuchni chcemy jeszcze zmieścić część blatową z jakimś taborecikiem (żebym mogła pyrki strugać na ryczce a nie na stojaka :big lol: ), część barową z dwoma hokerami i lodóweczkę side by side (żeby Tomasz mógł mi przyrządzać pyszną mrożoną kawę bez biadolenia że nie ma lodu... :wink: 

Dzisiaj jednak po długo trwających przemyśleniach mam już pewną koncepcję, nie potrafię jednak rysować w 3D, więc zdaję się na łaskę męża...obiecał, że może narysuje...no ale "może"  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> 1. przepraszam za błędy ortograficzne mojego małżonka (pisałam już o tym kiedyś) chociaż ja pewnie też czasami je robię...
> 2. faktycznie chyba potrzebowałabym pomocy w rozplanowaniu kuchni i spiżarni, bo jakoś nie potrafię się zdecydować...w projekcie jest osobna spiżarnia-tzn wejście od strony korytarza, a ja bardzo chciałabym zrobić inaczej, mniej standardowo, czyli wejście od kuchni. Problem jest jednak bardziej złożony, ponieważ w kuchni chcemy jeszcze zmieścić część blatową z jakimś taborecikiem (żebym mogła pyrki strugać na ryczce a nie na stojaka), część barową z dwoma hokerami i lodóweczkę side by side (żeby Tomasz mógł mi przyrządzać pyszną mrożoną kawę bez biadolenia że nie ma lodu...
> 
> Dzisiaj jednak po długo trwających przemyśleniach mam już pewną koncepcję, nie potrafię jednak rysować w 3D, więc zdaję się na łaskę męża...obiecał, że może narysuje...no ale "może"




ad 1 - nikt sie nie gniewa  :wink: 

ad 2 - lodowka to ma byc na piwo glownie, a nie zeby kawe mrozic  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Oj, Tomaszu coś nonszalancko podchodzisz do cięcia kątówką (ja nie lubię tego narzędzia, zwłaszcza po małym wypadku). 
Żonka Gosia niech spojrzy na kwestie bhp, bo mężuś postawę ma jak przy lodówce z piwem, a nie z niebezpiecznym narzędziem  :wink:

----------


## autorus

a ja się pytam, gdzie są zdjęcia  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Oj, Tomaszu coś nonszalancko podchodzisz do cięcia kątówką (ja nie lubię tego narzędzia, zwłaszcza po małym wypadku). 
> Żonka Gosia niech spojrzy na kwestie bhp, bo mężuś postawę ma jak przy lodówce z piwem, a nie z niebezpiecznym narzędziem



oj co to to nie :smile:  do narzedzi zawsze z pelnym szacunkiem  :smile:  ochrona oczu jest, ochrona dloni jest, oslona na tarczy jest. brakuje fartucha z dwoiny oraz pelnej przylbicy... no ale blagam... w taka pogode nie da rady  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

Gosiu miałam dosłownie ten sam dylemat co Ty z tą kuchnią i spiżarką
Kombinowałam jak koń pod górę, ale to nic nie dało. Też chciałam mieć wejście do spiżarki od kuchni, lecz zrezygnowałam bo ta ściana i tak jest krótka a jeszcze gdybym wstawiła tam drzwi to całkowicie nic nie dałoby się tam zaplanować ani postawić. Więc zostaliśmy przy wersji pierwotnej. W sumie nie jest to wielka odległość i jakoś to przeżyję. Zawsze możesz też postawić sobie sciankę, wtedy powiększy Ci się spiżarka, tylko przejscie przez salon do kuchni bedzie..... Pamiętam o zdjęciach schodów dla Tomasza, tylko muszę je zrobić. U nas rozkładane są kable już a 6 będą już zaczynać tynki. jeżeli mogę coś doradzić to róbcie okno na klatce.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

okno nad schodami obowiazkowo, jestescie juz kolejnymi budujacymi ten projekt ktorzy wlasnie na to zwracaja uwage  :smile: 

w kwestii wejscia od kuchni (i wszelkie  lubiezne usmieszki podszyte kosmatymi myslami sa tu nie miejscu bo mowimy o drzwiach do spizarni :big tongue: ) to jest plan pewnien przebiegly  :smile:  ale z uwagi ze wlasnie koncze urlop i jutro wracam do pracy a do tego dzis caly dzien praktycznie padal deszcz wiec nic na budowie nie zrobilem i jestem zly - nie bardzo chce mi sie go opisywac  :smile: 

moze jutro...

a teraz toast za dobra pogode  :big grin:

----------


## WiolaB

to czekam z niecierpliwością na lepszy humor i opis tego przebiegłego planu odnośnie spiżarki! :tongue:

----------


## DEZET

He he, a na jednej nodze stanie to bezpieczne jest??

----------


## Gosia_A

korzystam właśnie z usług naszego wspaniałego, polskiego PKP, mam więc chwilę, aby opisać moją wizję spiżarki i kuchni... :smile: 

Od początku jakoś nie pasowało mi to wejście z korytarza, takie...pospolite i jak dla mnie średnio wygodne. Zaczęłam więc kombinować i wykombinowałam następujący układ:
1. wchodząc do kuchni w pierwotnej ścianie spiżarni - tuż od strony korytarza- można zrobić wnękę (kosztem i tak małej spiżarni, wiem) na lodówkę, przestrzeń nad nią zabudować
2. zaraz obok lodówki-drzwi do spiżarni-tylko 700mm (Tomaszu-widzisz, jak napisałam? nie w cm-bo mnie zawsze poprawiasz :big lol: ), takie łamane na dwie części
2. końcówka ściany to już tylko blat 600mm, który będzie pod oknem

Przy takim układzie wszystko mieści się prawie na "styk"jest kilka cm  :smile:  zapasu
Po przeciwnej stronie oczywiście też szafki góra i dół plus pod tym małym oknem od strony ogrodu dałabym szafki w kształcie litery L, nad nią jeszcze widziałabym krótki barek na dwa hokery (czyli tyłem do jadalni)

Pomyślałam sobie, że zlew można dać narożnikowy-z lewej strony pod oknem, a płytę gazową w narożniku prawym-pod oknem, ale nie wiem, czy będzie to wygodne (chociaż Tomasz twierdzi, że nie ma innej opcji? :wink: ) Ja wolałabym tam dać słupek z zabudowanym piekarnikiem i np. zmywarka, a płytę gazową po lewej stronie, ale nie wiem, czy tak "da radę"...

Tomasz pewnie powie, że trochę zagmatwane to wszystko, no ale mam nadzieję, że ktoś jednak zrozumie o co mi chodzi :big lol: 
Będę wdzięczna za opinie. Co o tym sądzicie?
Wiem, że kuchnia i tak nie jest duża, że zmniejszę spiżarnię, zabiorę sobie miejsce na otwór drzwiowy-ale właściwie tylko na otwór, zyskam jednak trochę miejsca na szerokość, nie będzie taka wąska, no i taka jak większość z typówek  :wink: 

Acha...jeszcze moja ryczka do obierania pyrek...po drugiej stronie hokerów-od strony kuchni... :smile: 

Czekam na opinie. Pozdrawiam z mega gorącego pociągu...Świeci mi słońce w monitor, więc nie bardzo widzę co piszę...mam nadzieję, że nie jest za bardzo zakręcone :big grin: 

WiolaB-jak ja Wam zazdroszczę... :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

mam do oddania jedno zaproszenie na targi ZIELEŃ TO ŻYCIE 24-26 sierpnia w Warszawie, ktoś chętny? :big grin:

----------


## WiolaB

Gosiu ciekawie to sobie zaplanowałaś. Kuchnię mamy faktycznie mała i pola do popisu to raczej nie ma. Zaś w moich planach jest zrobienie tego tak; zaczynając od prawego rogu kuchni to narożna szafka i na niej zlew, potem po prawej zmywarka (mała),  kuchenka, i szuflady 55cm) : od zlewu w lewo to 2X80 szafka , potem witryna 60, w tył na lewo jedna wisząca szafka otwierana do góry na siłownikach tj i inne oraz na koniec również zaplanowaliśmy mały barek 50 x100. W sumie przejście jakie zostaje to 120 cm. Tak to u siebie widzę. Aha, lodówka w spiżarce zaraz z prawej strony drzwi,
Nie ma Was ostatnio na gg, tak by powymieniać opinie. 
Dobrej nocki.
Wiola.

----------


## Gosia_A

WiolaB: tak na szybko odpisując: zastanówcie się jeszcze nad małą zmywarką...moi rodzice mają małą, my mieliśmy w mieszkaniu dużą...nie zamieniłabym się za nic w świecie :wink: zwłaszcza, gdy nie przepada się za zmywaniem ręcznym :wink:

----------


## WiolaB

Mamy małą zmywarkę już ze 3 lata i jesteśmy super zadowoleni - dlatego ona powędruje z nami do nowego domu...

----------


## Gosia_A

WiolaB: nie wiem, jak tam Wasz stan rodzinny, ale my planujemy kiedyś powiększenie rodziny-przynajmniej do 4 osób (już sobie wyobrażam, co Antoś odpisze :big lol: ), więc nie wyobrażam sobie mniejszej zmywarki. Poza tym dom będzie raczej otwarty na gości, więc mała byłaby zbyt mała, no ale każdy woli/potrzebuje czegoś innego, więc rozumiem :smile: Na gg jesteśmy codziennie, czasami jako niedostępni, co nie znaczy, że nieobecni :wink: Zwykle są to godziny późno wieczorne i nocne niestety...pozdrawiam! :smile: Antek jeszcze na budowie...dzisiaj nie zdążyłam zrobić już zdjęć, ale jutro się postaram!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

co antek napisze, no a co ma napisac niby? ze tu widzi niezly burdel napisze... panel dyskusyjny klubu milosnikow zmywania, handel zaproszeniami w szarej strefie, naklanianie do narkomanii ("zielen to zycie"  :wink: )... ladnie. na kilka chwil sie czlowiek tylem odwroci i wystarczy  :wink: 

a na budowie jest tak...

wyznaczylem ekipie bezwzgledny i nieprzekraczalny deadline na zamkniecie definitywne tematu nadprozy... to byla miniona niedziela, czyli przedwczoraj.

no i znowu to co pare linijek wyzej... sie czlowiek odrwoci, nie dopilnuje i masz... 
w niedziele ekipa strajkowala bo padal deszcz, wczoraj bylem w pracy cale 15 godzin to sie ekipa na budowie nie pojawila wcale. dzis wrocilem z roboty, ide na budowe i co? i co? i nic.. obchodze deadline bokiem i biore sie zeby te nadproza pokonczyc  :smile:  chyba sie uda w czwartek je pozalewac. dzis przygotowalem wylewki betonowe pod wiekszoscia tych ktore pozostaly. jutro musze wymurowac jeszcze jeden naroznik i zrobic ostatnia wylewke i bedzie komplet aby poukladac "eLki". 

dzis kupilismy tez nasz uteskniony dwuteownik HEA220... czeka na nas w hurtowni az wymysle jak te 609 kg u nas rozladowac bez wozka, dzwigu itp itd...

dzwig bedzie, owszem, ale dopiero jak bede go na strop ukladal. wczesniej nie bardzo jest sens, bo i tak dluzyca i drzwig nie zmieszcza sie na dzialce razem... a z ulicy nie ma opcji bo sa kable WN...   przewiduje cyrk, ale nie uprzedzajmy faktow  :big grin: 

musze chyba w najblizszych dniach troche przydepnac "ekipe" bo sie rozleniwila  :smile:  choc moze to nie lenistwo tylko zeszlotygodniowe upaly odbijja sie echem jeszcze?


Wiola, obawiam sie ze nie uda sie nam na GG skontaktowac bo jestem zatardzialym uzytkownikiem starej wersji ktora nie obsluguje tak wysokich numerow jak Wasz :/

----------


## Gosia_A

jednak nie poruszył tematu... :big lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

co sądzicie o takich moskitierach przesuwnych? :smile: mi bardzo ten pomysł się spodobał...

----------


## Gosia_A

drzwi do spiżarni np. takie

a kuchnia może coś w tym stylu

----------


## Gosia_A

okna również jasne...prawdopodobnie :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Moskitiery fajne (sama pewnie wrócę do tematu, bo i u nas by się przydały), ale nie znam nikogo, kto ma i się wypowie w temacie.
A oknom z jasnego drewna kibicuję gorąco! Do Was - super!  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

http://darex-kuchnie.pl/kuchnie-nowoczesne-zdjecia.html
http://www.abartremonty.pl/static/show/ABART/id=70

Gosiu fajne stronki popatrz sobie

----------


## Gosia_A

jeśli zostaniemy przy mojej wersji kuchennej, układ byłby podobny do tych poniżej...

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Ten drugi układ według mnie idealny :smile:   tzn bardzo dobry :smile: 

a przy okazji pooglądałam sobie zdjęcia z powyższych stron... oj teraz muszę kupić wkłady do szuflad, bo się napaliłam :roll eyes:

----------


## Gosia_A

no i leży na ogrodzie 609 kg żelastwa  :wink:   :wiggle:  niestety nie napiszę, jak było z rozladunkiem, bo byłam jeszcze wtedy w objęciach Morfeusza...ale chyba nie najgorzej :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

no i jak tam z zalaniem nadproży, udało się w terminie? 
fajnie Wam prace posuwają się naprzód. nie narzekaj tak na ekipę. :no:   u nas to dopiero się leni. bloczki od tygodnia na budowie, a ekipa na biwaku była zamiast murować.

a propos kuchni, to kolory Gosiu też takie, jak na obrazkach? u mnie układ prawie identyczny będzie. tylko tych drzwi do spiżarki niet, więc będzie ciągłość mebelków. będę podglądać, co ostatecznie wymyśliłaś.

----------


## Gosia_A

max-maniacy: bardzo lubimy jasne meble, chcemy mieć jasne wnętrza, prawdopodobnie połączone ze szarościami plus jakieś intensywniejsze dodatki, poza tym uwielbiam brzozy i chciałabym mieć jakiś akcent brzozowy w domu :roll eyes: 
na słupki wybraliśmy jasną cegłę, fuga jest szara...z niej będą też dwie skośne ścianki- w tym jedna-obudowa kominka narożnego. Chciałabym to wszystko jakoś zgrać kolorystycznie w harmonijną całość, ale żeby nie było nudno :smile: zobaczymy co z tego wyjdzie...o nadprożach pewnie Antek coś napisze :big grin: 
lubię takie wnętrza (chociaż w mieszkaniu zaszaleliśmy i kupiliśmy bordową :smile:  i też dobrze się w niej czułam)

chociaż tutaj jest zbyt jasno, ale może np. akcent brzozowy nad szafkami doda trochę wyrazu?  :wink:  

i ciemniejsza podłoga...jejku...uciekam stąd, bo już powoli się uzalezniam! :big lol: 

a propos brzozy jeszcze...wiosną kupiłam do ogrodu dwie o bordowych liściach :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zostaly jeszcze 3 nadproza niestety. 2 ktorych sam nie dam rady dzwignac i musze poczekac do jutra na szwagra lub brata, i jedno ktorego niwiem jakim to cudownym sposobem ale nie kupilem :/ tzn niby kupilem, ale w ferworze walki uznalem ze sie pomylilem i kupilem za dlugie... no i docialem i poszlo w sciane... a jak sie okazuje zapomnialem o jednym 120cm a ta 180tka byla potrzebna...

aby nie tracic czasu muruje ostatnia warstwe bloczkow... no i jak juz wspomniala gosia dzis rano przyjechal HEA220... cale 609 kg w 12 metrowym kawalku...

----------


## Gosia_A

słoneczniki kwitną, salon nabiera kształtów, słupki trochę "podciągniete"...dzisiaj jest ich już znacznie więcej :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No prosze,nawet dach nad glowa w saloonie jest, czy slupy chronicie?  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

slupki to moje oczka w glowie... wlasna piersia bym zaslonil  :smile: 

dzis spialem posladki i zalalem nadproza wszelkie juz osadzone, a ostatnie 2 zewnetrzne osadzilismy (trzeba by je teraz zalac :smile: ) tak ze w zasadzie chalupa dookola pozamykana. jak znow zepne posladki to do konca tygodnia moze ogarne ta ostatnia wastwe i w sobote wylejemy poduszeczke betonowa pod strop...

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> slupki to moje oczka w glowie... wlasna piersia bym zaslonil 
> 
> dzis spialem posladki i zalalem nadproza wszelkie juz osadzone, a ostatnie 2 zewnetrzne osadzilismy (trzeba by je teraz zalac) tak ze w zasadzie chalupa dookola pozamykana. jak znow zepne posladki to do konca tygodnia moze ogarne ta ostatnia wastwe i w sobote wylejemy poduszeczke betonowa pod strop...


No to pieknie, a potem strop, a wiezbe juz zamowiles?

Nie byles w szoku jak zalewales nadproza ile w takie jedno malenstwo wchodzi betonu?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

w najwiekszym szoku jestem zawsze jak podnosze wiadro z betonem... mam wrazenie ze to samo wiadro z woda wazy 10 razy mniej  :smile: 

wiezby nie mamy zamowionej. obawiam sie ze nie damy juz rady w tym roku... ale na wiosne uzbieramy  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

A szczyty będziesz murował? Czu zostawiacie tylko strop?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie wiem, jak bym mial siedziec bezczynnie to pewnie pociagne gore... tylko jak to pozniej na zime zabezpieczyc ?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> nie wiem, jak bym mial siedziec bezczynnie to pewnie pociagne gore... tylko jak to pozniej na zime zabezpieczyc ?


Szkoda nie zrobic dachu, jak juz bedzie strop i mury - naprawde szkoda . Zabezpieczyc porzadnie na zime, jest bardzo ciezko. Tez tak kombinowałam,  tez mielismy taki plan jak u Was, ze dach na wiosne - a jednak zdecydowaliśmy się innaczej... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

ehhh...też mi się ten dach marzy w tym roku, nawet pokryty tylko papą...szczerze mówiąc/pisząc ja ciągle tak po cichutku sobie wierzę, że jakoś "zakombinujemy" i jednak damy radę go położyć... :big grin:  tylko z drugiej strony trochę bałabym się jesienią zaczynać dach, wiedząc, że różnie może być z pogoda...Może do listopada być bardzo ładnie, a może w październiku padać śnieg... :sad:

----------


## Kwitko

Gosia my dach w grudniu kończyliśmy  :smile:  Nie ma się co obawiać.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

skoro wszyscy sa za tym aby dach w tym roku polozyc to proponuje zrzute  :big grin: 

i slowo na powaznie na sam koniec:
ciagna sie za mna te nadproza jak stado much za wozem z obornikiem... niby skonczone, ale jednak nie... niby skonczone bo zalalem ostatnie 2 zewnetrzne, ale jednak nie, bo zostalo mi do osadzenia jedno w srodku na nosnej scianie... jutro sie zepne i je osadze.

a zeby nie bylo ze dzis cale popludnie przebablowalem to mam mniej wiecej 1/4 dlugosci scian pociagnietych na gotowo - do 12 warstwy wlacznie

tesc tez sie spial i dzis skonczyl pierwszy slupek - pelne 38 warstw cegiel, lacznie 152 sztuki jedynych i niepowtarzalnych najbardziej krzywych cegiel w powiecie  :wink: 
drugi slupek potrzebuje jeszcze mniej wiecej 2 dni... aktualnie ma 24 warstwy

zdjec nie ma bo ja albo jestem w pracy, albo nie mam czasu albo mam brudne lapy, a tymczasem pozadkoutrzymywaczka zarzucila utrzymywanie pozadkow, kontrole pionow przeprowadza wylacznie wzrokowo i wyrywkowo bo zajmuje sie smarkiem naszym malym ktory ma wakacje aktualnie, aby po wakacjach wrocic dumnie do przedszkola jako starszak  :smile: 

dzis smark byl ze mna na ruszowaniu, tuz po tym jak nasypywal mi piachu na lopate (bo przeciez nie pozwole 5 latkowi wrzucac wlasnorecznie piach do pracujacej betoniarki :smile: )

zapomnialem pisac... wczoraj przywiezlismy stemple... 40 sztuk 3,0-3,8 metra, przyczepka szorowala niemalze ogonem po ziemi ale dala rade  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

porządkoutrzymywaczka i prostościanosprawdzaczka ma aktualnie w tak zwanym "międzyczasie" jeszcze dodatkowy "etat", z którego musi się wywiązać niestety... :sad: i wszystkiego nie ogarnia... :sad: 
Kobiety!!! Jak Wy ogarniacie to wszystko?Budowa domu, rodzina, dziecko/dzieci, normalne zajęcia "kury domowej" i do tego jeszcze praca zawodowa...???Kiedy macie czas na sen?Czy naprawdę tylko mężczyźni budujący mogą czuć zmęczenie?

----------


## WiolaB

Gosiu mam te same myśli co Ty, tylko dodałabym do tego wszystkiego studia i obronę. Ale dałam radę i beż żadnej babci się obyło. Dzisiaj był ciąg dalszy elektryki i wiercenia w ścianach tą otwornicą. Wczoraj jechaliśmy na szpadlu z mężem 20 m i 80 cm w dół (najpierw twardo jak po betonie a potem glina i szło jak w masło). Kabel gruby jak diabli i niewielki odcinek aż 800 zł kosztował. A potem jeszcze zasypywanie tego.... Padam na pysk, dobrej nocki.
Wiola

----------


## Gosia_A

och, WiolaB...jak miło, że ktoś mnie rozumie  :wink:  to masz/miałaś trochę podobnie jak u mnie, bo mi też znowu "studiować się zachciało" :bash: ...na stare lata :wink:  teraz kolory okien mi w głowie, a nie jakaś nauka, no ale kto by pomyślał jeszcze z dwa, trzy lata temu, że to wszystko tak "spyknie" :wink:  u nas wszystko odbywa się na wariackich papierach, totalnie... :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gosia - wszystko da sie przezyc, czlowiek zdolna bestia jest  :cool: 


Tomek - z tym dachem to na serio pomyśl.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

MSU, Kwitko, Wiola, mozecie sprawdzic i przypomniec sobie ile kosztowala Was wiezba (i jaki macie metraz dachu oraz jakis rodzaj wiezby) i ile ciesla? Bez pokrycia przyjmijmy, bo planuje aby calosc na poczatek odeskowac i pokryc papa.

----------


## Kwitko

My płaciliśmy za więźbę 9,900 zł razem z łatami i kontrłatami. Tyle że nasza jest ogromna i pewna jestem że u Was będzie taniej. Bo to tylko studio z500 może zaprojektować taaaką więźbę  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

O, ja się wypowiem, bo za chwilę będę płacić za więźbę - u nas wyszło 4m3 z łatami i kontratami, płacę po 830 za kubik, dach wiecie jaki - dwuspadowy prosty 120m, ale w tartaku mówili z kolei, odwrotnie niż u Kwitków, że takiej małej więźby to jeszcze nie widzieli  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kwitko jaka macie powierzchnie obu polaci ? ile m3 wyszlo w sumie, jaka impregnacja, jaki rodzaj wierzby (krotkwiowo-jetkowa?), ile wzial ciesla za montaz samej tylko wiezby?

kocury, podobny zestaw pytan  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Jw - obie połacie łącznie 120m, więźba jętkowa, impregnowana zanurzeniowo (nikt w okolicy nie impregnuje inaczej), cieśla nie wiem ile, bo mamy to wliczone do całości robocizny.

----------


## Gosia_A

ooo, widzę, że coś się budzi w głowie mojego współmałżonka... :big grin:  dobra-ja zmykam do naszego Łobuziaka :smile: 
damy radę... :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

beata, co to znaczy w calosci robocizny? znaczy sie za dach tak? konstrukcja + krycie + obrobki?

----------


## bury_kocur

Dokładnie tak  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> płacę po 830 za kubik


netto/brutto?

----------


## bury_kocur

odp na priva  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

> och, WiolaB...jak miło, że ktoś mnie rozumie  to masz/miałaś trochę podobnie jak u mnie, bo mi też znowu "studiować się zachciało"...na stare lata


haha, dołączam do tych co się im na stare lata zachciało. przez wakacje miałam napisać 10 stron pracy i...... nic :big tongue:  w ogóle mi się nie chce za to brać. przecież budowa jest o wiele bardziej zajmująca niż jakaś tam praca. ale trzeba będzie się jakoś za to wziąć, bo w lutym obrona.

ciekawa jestem Waszej decyzji z dachem. my mieliśmy zacząć dopiero w przyszłym roku. potem postanowiliśmy, że tylko fundamenty, no i jak już Tomaszowi wiadomo, to stoją już palety z bloczkami na ściany. ale maksymalnie to pewnie tylko do stropu dojdziemy.  także dołączam do grona dopingujących. :yes:

----------


## WiolaB

Dach mamy przecież taki jak Wy jeżeli chodzi o wielkość. Więźba krokwiowo-jętkowa -kosztowała jakieś ok 7500. Więźba i stawianie murów było za jednym płaceniem bo robili to Ci sami co murowali. Dachówka Brass (z rynnami oknami 4 i 2 wyłazami ok 14 tys), położenie jej 7500.
Deskowanie i papowanie zajęło mężowi i teściowi (bo sami robili) 9 dni. Poszło ok 35 kg gwoździ.

----------


## Kwitko

My dachu mamy 160 m2.  Ile wziął cieśla to nie wiem bo jak wiadomo z dachem przeboje mieliśmy. Zapewne gdyby pierwsza ekipa nie spieprzyła i nie trzeba by poprawiać  byłoby taniej. W sumie pierwszej i drugiej zapłaciliśmy 6500 zł. Więźba, położenie dachówki bez struktonitu i rynien. A najlepiej zrobisz jak podjedziesz do jakiegoś tartaku z projektem (albo zadzwonisz i wyślesz mailem) i Ci wycenią. Wcale nie dużo zachodu, a będziesz wiedział na jaką kwotę się przygotować.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

drewna mamy 8,9m3 - na konstrukcje sama
do tego ok 4m3 deski aby to obic - to moge zrobic sam- wiec tylko koszt materialu
do tego papa - bo o pokryciu w tym roku nie ma mowy  :smile: 
na wycene pracy ciesli czekam - dach jest latwy wiec jestem dobrej mysli raczej (przynajmniej w tej kwesii :smile: )
specyfikacje drewna wyslalem do kilku tartakow... no ale jakie moga byc roznice...

podsumowujac... nie mam na razie zdania czy to sie moze udac  :smile:  

tymczasem na 2/3 domu jest juz docelowa wysokosc scian parteru oraz UWAGA: WSZYSTKIE cholerne nadproza  :big grin:  szarpnalem sie dzis i to ostatnie wewnetrzne wtargalem jakims cudem na gore... rece mam po kolana, ale nic to

milosierna matka inwestorka zrobila mi kolacje, ogarnela ta nasza niezadaszona chalupe i nawet jakas fote strzelila chyba...

do zakonczenia projektu pt "slupki" zostaly tesciowi 4 warstwy. licze jutro na dobra pogode to pewnie skonczy  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

begonia kwitnie, nasze słupki ukończone, nadproża też...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

byl dzis kierownik  :smile:  odebral sciany parteru bez uwag  :smile:  HA !

wprawdzie do postawienia jeszcze zostalo mi jakies 8-10 bloczkow, nad "winklem" nad drzwiami do pokoiku, ale jutro to "ogarne" (nie ogarnalem wczoraj bo skonczyl mi sie klej, a dzis padal deszcz:/)

a jak juz to ogarne to wieczorem bedziemy opijac hucznie to ze wlasnorecznie, bez ekip, bez paprokow, bez murarzy, bez tajemnej wiedzy i doswiadczenia wybudowalismy parter naszego domu  :smile: 

HA! i az by sie chcialo zacytowac "kto jest debesciak?"  :big grin:  (wiadomo: Pan Waski jest Debesciak, i jego mafia tez :big grin: )


edit:

anegdotka z dnia dzisiejszego:

siedzimy z kierownikiem budowy pod orzechem i omawiamy strop, przychodzi Gosia i pyta
-Panie Adamie, a duzo ma Pan takich osob ktore sie same buduja?
...cisza i konsternacja
-to znaczy, chodzi mi o to czy ma Pan jeszcze jakas budowe gdzie inwestor sam sciany stawia, tak bez ekipy, bez murarza... - uscisla Gosia
...cisza i konsternacja
-czyli co? samych normalnych Pan ma? - wtracam zeby rozluznic atmosfere
na co wreszcie odzywa sie Kierownik
-wlasciwie to chyba faktycznie tylko wy, to znaczy tak caly dom, bo rozbudowy to sie zdarza, ale zeby cala budowe to nie, tak bez murarza, tylko tu mam taki kwiatek

----------


## Gosia_A

no i po raz kolejny udało się Tomaszowi  rozśmieszyć mnie do łez :big grin:  mimo,że przy tym byłam... :big lol: 
małe sprostowanie:
"czy ma Pan jeszcze kogoś kto sam buduje"  :big grin: 
ale faktycznie Pan Adam chyba nie do końca wiedział, co odpowiedzieć w pierwszej chwili...w ogóle mam wrażenie, że ma nas za wariatów :big grin:  ja co chwilę pytam o jakieś "oczywiste sprawy" (ślubny przewraca przy tym oczami :big lol: ), męczy go mailami z pytaniami...ale chyba trochę nas lubi... :big lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

Pogoda znowu w kratkę...świeci słońce, za chwilę pada deszcz i tak przez cały dzień. Dzisiaj był sprzątania/zamiatania ciąg dalszy, Tomasz dokończył ściankę przy komputerowni, teraz szykuje 'poduszeczki' pod dwuteownik, aby móc go położyć w przyszłym tygodniu. Sprawdziliśmy też poziomy ścian...różnica kilku mm, czyli chyba nie jest źle :wink:  Strop zamówiony! :wiggle:  Więcej szczegółów pewnie przedstawi Tomasz-Inwestor :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Więcej szczegółów pewnie przedstawi Tomasz-Inwestor



ja sie szczegolami nie zajmuje, ja jestem od spraw wielkich i donioslych  :wink:  no ale w drodze wyjatku, absolutnie jednorazowo i tylko po starej znajomosci zgadzam sie kilka szczegolow przedstawic... ale niezbyt dokladnie, no i dopiero jak sie najem, chetnie bym sie tez czegos napil... wiec ide 

 :wink: 


EDIT: no jestem

zatem: 
po 2 miesiacach i 17 dniach skonczylem dzis sciany parteru... definitywnie i ostatecznie- oczywiscie pomijajac dzialowki. wyszlo  878 bloczkow (24x24x59cm), zostaly 2 cale oraz niewielka kupka odpadow - w sumie ok 22 tony.  zuzylem do tego 21 workow kleju

nadprozy i betonu jaki w to poszedl nie chce mi sie liczyc

we wtorek przyjezdza sprzet i montujemy na scianach wazacy 609 kg dwuteownik, tym samy powstanie przyczulek naszego stropu, ktory jak juz Gosia wspomniala zamowilismy wreszcie.  

roznica poziomow miedzy skrajnymi scianami (pomiedzy ktorymi lezy dwuteownik) wyszla "na surowo" 6mm. sniwelowalem to rozna grubosia wylewki betonowej. pomierzylem tez sciany wszelkie i jest niezle, wymiary odbiegaja o milimetry od wymiarow zakladanych. 

tyle jesli chodzi o szczegoly...  teraz sprawy wzniosle, zatem wznosze toast  :smile:  oby tak dalej szlo  :smile:  jedyne rozgoryczenie moje dnia dzisiejszego dotyczy jawnej niesprawiedliwosci jaka sie dzieje. mianowicie nie ma zadnego oficjalnego etapu pamiedzy osiagnieciem stanu zero a osiagnieciem SSO. i to mnie boli, bo chetnie bym odtrabil dumnie osiagniecie stanu jakiegos tam, a tak pozostaje sie w duchu cieszyc ze udalo sie parter postawic  :smile: 

tyle na dzis, bez odbioru.

----------


## Gosia_A

a ja tylko dodam od siebie:
coś jakby strach ciągle we mnie jest...
małe zwycięstwo już mamy na koncie, ale pot i krew poświęceń też...(zarówno dosłownie, jak i w przenośni)
ręce brudne są, szczęście budujemy chyba nieustannie od 14 lat...i niech już tak pozostanie :smile: 

"Mektub, dodała jeszcze..."

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

majaczysz, idz sie lepiej polozyc  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

mężczyźni...
to przez te perseidy, patrzyliście w niebo dzisiaj?
czysta prawda...dobranoc.

----------


## Gosia_A

cicho sza...nikt się nie odzywa, to ja napiszę, że dzisiaj odebraliśmy kolejne pręty potrzebne na strop, a jutro próba wrzucenia naszej "beleczki"...trzymajcie kciuki aby się udało!
 :good night:

----------


## cronin

To trzymam kciuki za beleczkę  :smile:  u mnie dziś strop leją, więc trzymam wszystkie dwa  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> To trzymam kciuki za beleczkę  u mnie dziś strop leją, więc trzymam wszystkie dwa


trzymaj trzymaj  :smile:  

a jak sie skonczyl temat marnych przewiozan na waszych scianach? Kierowniczka puscila i kazala wzmocnic wieniec ?

----------


## cronin

za was trzymam , u mnie już d... :mad: 
kierowniczka przepuściła, bo i tak robimy klejone płyty na to a z rozbiórką byłoby więcej problemów, a wieniec i strop i tak mam zbrojone nadwyżkowo

----------


## Gosia_A

Udało się :big lol: 
Poszło szybko i sprawnie z tym dwuteownikiem. Wreszcie jest na górze  :big grin:  Było przy tym 6 mężczyzn, więc nie mogło się nie udać  :wink:  Zrobiłam kilka zdjęć, wkleję jutro. Dobranoc.

----------


## rkowal79

> drewna mamy 8,9m3 - na konstrukcje sama
> do tego ok 4m3 deski aby to obic - to moge zrobic sam- wiec tylko koszt materialu
> do tego papa - bo o pokryciu w tym roku nie ma mowy 
> na wycene pracy ciesli czekam - dach jest latwy wiec jestem dobrej mysli raczej (przynajmniej w tej kwesii)
> specyfikacje drewna wyslalem do kilku tartakow... no ale jakie moga byc roznice...


My mieliśmy 13m3 drewna na samą więźbę i 5,5-6m3 desek
Macie zwykłe krokwie 18x8?? Dalibyście razem wstawić - zajrzyj do nas w dziennik  :smile:  w 2 osoby targałem krokwie 7,2m o przekroju 24x6cm. Te dłuższe 8,5m w 3 osoby bo za długie aby operować w dwójkę i koło 100kg wagi. Płatwie pośrednie 15x24cm już w 4 osoby bo ciężar ponad 100-150kg. Najcięższe 8,5m krokwie o przekroju 15x24cm ważyły UWAGA !!!!! 200Kg!!!! i tu już ciągnięcie do góry w 3 osoby a czwarta kontrowała, gdy przesuwaliśmy linki.
Jak masz miejsce i czas to impregnujcie sami -przynajmniej będziesz pewny że dobrze bo tartaki tylko bejcują albo impregnują 15min w bardzo rozcienczonym roztworze - za bardzo rozcieńczonym.
Deski i papę od biedy sam dałbyś. ps. jak twoje zdrobie? już dobrze??

----------


## rkowal79

> byl dzis kierownik  
> 
> siedzimy z kierownikiem budowy pod orzechem i omawiamy strop, przychodzi Gosia i pyta
> -Panie Adamie, a duzo ma Pan takich osob ktore sie same buduja?
> ...cisza i konsternacja
> -to znaczy, chodzi mi o to czy ma Pan jeszcze jakas budowe gdzie inwestor sam sciany stawia, tak bez ekipy, bez murarza... - uscisla Gosia
> ...cisza i konsternacja
> -czyli co? samych normalnych Pan ma? - wtracam zeby rozluznic atmosfere
> na co wreszcie odzywa sie Kierownik
> -wlasciwie to chyba faktycznie tylko wy, to znaczy tak caly dom, bo rozbudowy to sie zdarza, ale zeby cala budowe to nie, tak bez murarza, tylko tu mam taki kwiatek


Nasz kierownik też był sceptyczny na początku budowy odnośnie samodzielnego budowania.
- pierwsza reakcja podczas wykopów fundamentowych, jego słowa: ,,nie widziałem jeszcze tak dokładnie oznaczonych profili" - miałem każdy profil opisany i zaznaczone pisakiem OLEJOWYM oraz wkrętami róznego koloru gdzie ma być ława, gdzie elewacja a gdzie ściana,
- kolejna podczas zbrojenia i zalewania wieńca nad piwnicą i tarasu - jego słowa ,,w razie wony przyjadę do was się schronić" oraz jego uśmiech - faktycznie zbrojenia duzo i beton B-25,
- kolejna podczas murowania komina - jego słowa przed ,,nie boi się pan budować komin?", a po wymurowaniu - jego słowa ,,powinien pan zmienić fach i założyć firmę budowlaną, zleceń by nie brakowało,
- następna podczas robienia stropu i jego zbrojenia - jego słowa ,,toż to bunkier, ja Cie pierdzielę, tyle stali?? to wojnę przetrwa" a ja na to - jest tak jak w projekcie,nic więcej nie dałem,
- i dalej podczas robienia słynnego na wioskę wienca w kwietniu nad ścianami parteru,- jego słowa ,,nigdy nie widziałem żeby ktoś tak dokładnie robił wieniec, to przetrwa huragan, ścian nie uszkodzi na pewno", a sąsiedzi trąbia że poddasze mocniejsze jak parter. 
- więźba dachowa , skręcanie śrubami, zbijanie na gwoździe i łączniki krokwiowe, wkręty do drewna do skręcania krokwi z murłatą - jego słowa ,,kurde ale solidnie, wiele pracy pan włożył, podziwiam. Takie solidne więźby się na kościołach robi".

W dzienniku nieco opisałem

15 lipca przeszły w mojej okolicy (Tuchola) osławione straszne trąby powietrzne, a tydz wcześniej pod Solcem Kujawskim to samo. I nikt już mi nie mówił wtedy że za solidnie, wszyscy chwalili że dobrze robię i myslę na przyszłość. Przynajmniej ściany poddasza będą nietknięte jak są tak ze stropem powiązane oraz między sobą wieńcem. Co najwyżej dachówki zerwie i cześć desek - ale konstrukcja ocaleje.

MORAŁ - WARTO ROBIĆ SAMEMU DLA SIEBIE - CHCESZ MIEĆ DOBRZE ZRÓB TO SAM.

pozdrawiam i wytrwałości życzę

PS. Gosiu imienniczko mojej małżonki (drugiej połówki pomarańczy  :smile:  ) wstawiaj te foty z siłaczami od belki HEB (tak się nazywają dwuteowniki - chyba że masz rzeczywiście dwuteownik  :tongue:   :tongue: )

----------


## DEZET

Ja sam wrzuciłem krokwie na garaż 6mb 10x16 i jeszcze je kilka razy opuszczałem z górnej krokwi do podcięcia- chcieć to móc. 
Samemu robi się powoli i dokładnie, bo jak się nie jest budowlańcem to wprawy brak ,a dużo obaw o poprawne wykonanie .
Wstawiałem okna dachowe: pierwsze 6h, ostatnie już "tylko" 2,5h  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> PS. Gosiu imienniczko mojej małżonki (drugiej połówki pomarańczy  ) wstawiaj te foty z siłaczami od belki HEB (tak się nazywają dwuteowniki - chyba że masz rzeczywiście dwuteownik  )



nasz to HEA220, HEBy sa ciezsze z uwagi na grubosci scianek.

wrzucal HDS, ludzie tylko "prowadzili"  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## max-maniacy

robi wrażenie taka beleczka. fajnie mieć wrażenie, że coś solidnego będzie nam trzymało sufit nad głową. :yes:

----------


## Gosia_A

No dobra...teraz na spokojnie mogę wkleić jeszcze kilka zdjęć :smile:  Jestem przypisana do dokumentacji zdjęciowej, więc muszę się wywiązać z obowiązku :wink: 

max-maniacy: ja na początku to obawiałam się, czy nam ta beleczka nie spadnie na głowę :wink:

----------


## cronin

Czyli ceglane słupy przeszły chrzest bojowy  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

moze ktos wie na jakies zasadzie wycenia sie robocizne za prace ciesli ?

pytam z przekasem, bo po otrzymaniu kilku wycen, sporzadzonych na podstawie mojego, tego samego maila, wg tych samych rysunkow, rozbieznosci sa POWALAJACE ! Wolal bym dostac odpowiedz ze szanowny Pan mega fachowiec nie jest zainteresowany niz na odpierdol podana cene za metr i wez se sam policz... a jak juz sobie podliczysz to sie przewroc z wrazenia... jestem zdegustowany. 

Paradoksalnie ci najtansi podchodza do tematu najrzetelniej, paradoksalnie ci ktorzy maja najdalej najtaniej kalkuluja dostawe/dojazd! Cholera jasna czy 80 km od Poznania paliwo jest 3 razy tansze i kazdy samochod ma HDS  (dzieki czemu transport spod Konina moze kosztowac 400PLN a z Poznania do nas 800 za kurs a bezwzglednie musza byc 2 kursy...)

Podsumowujac... dotknelo mnie nieszczescie. Staszne nieszczescie... Zainteresowalem sie "fachowcami", zbieram oferty na wykonanie wiezby i jestem cholernie zdegustowany. Jak dotad tylko 2 oferty sa warte tego aby sie nimi wogole zainteresowac, dziwnym zbiegiem okolicznosci obie od ciesli spoza Poznania... minimum 70 km. Lokalni fachowcy widac jakis leszy gatunek... bo albo o oferte doprosic sie nie da albo na odpierdol rzuca cene ze mozna nogi wyciagnac...

Najchetniej wyslal bym ich wszystkich (z 2 wyjatkami) w cholere  a wiezbe zrobil sobie sam... 

 :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Ale dwa transporty więźby? To naszą jednym przywieźli.
Podobnie miałam szukając szamba, transport z Poznania (80 km) 800 zł, transport z Radomia (300 km.) 600 zł.  :wink: 
I dobrze cieśli szukaj, jak możesz z polecenia.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tak, z konina z tartaku za transport chca 400 pln z rozladunkiem i wejdzie spokojnie na raz, z tartaku z poznania juz niestety na raz nie da rady, samochod musi obrocic 2 razy (moze na raz krokwiom bylo by ciasno i niewygodnie?) za kazdy kurs z rozladunkiem (wielka mi k...wa laska) po 800 pln (OSIEMSET !!!).

ciesle z polecenia bym mial... ale jakos sie nie kwapi zeby wycenic robote wiec chyba go skresle bo nie lubie takiego podejscia... skoro nie ma 30 minut aby wycenic wstepnie robocizne to pewnie pozniej nie bedzie mial 30 minut aby mi poswiecic jesli bede mial pytania. niesolidnosc i niezetelnosc w podejsciu do KLIENTA mnie wyjatkowo drazni. jesli ktos ma zlew od samego poczatku to wole sie trzymac z daleka. 

ale starczy biadolenia...

zaczalem szalowac pod poduszke betonowa pod terive. jutro zalejemy pierwsza sciane. jak dobrze pojdzie to moze do polowy tygodnia uda sie ogarnac chalupe dookola  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Deski i papę od biedy sam dałbyś. ps. jak twoje zdrobie? już dobrze??


deskowanie oczywiscie zrobie sam, pape tez, ale na wiezbe sie sam nie porwe, fizycznie zabraknie rak  :smile: 

w kwestii zdrowia jest bez zmian, ani w jedna ani w druga strone... wiec nalezy chyba uznac ze nie jest zle  :smile:  costam widze, jak jest jasno to nawet calkiem niezle, jak jest ciemno to juz chyba mozg przywylk i sobie jakos kompensuje brak obrazu z lewego oka. niechby bylo dalej chocby tak jak teraz, to nie bede nazekal  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Zakochałam się w Waszych słupach :smile:  pięknie się prezentują już a co dopiero w urządzonym domu :smile:  po prostu rewelacja :smile:

----------


## DEZET

"Fahofcy" się cenią-  u mnie jak pytałem o położenie membrany, łat i blachy na już stojące wiązary (idealna płaszczyzna!) wołali od 35 do 50zł/m2.
Dałoby mi to na sam dom 230m2x 35-50=8000 do 11500. Za co się pytam? Za blachę z częścią obróbek nie dałem nawet tej niższej kwoty.
Decyzja - robię sam. W sumie z pomocnikami (dostali ok 1500zł) położyliśmy dach. Oszczędziłem min.6500. 
Cieśle to nie wiem nawet ile biorą. Wysoki ten dach macie- faktycznie samemu nie bardzo można się na to porywać  ::-(:

----------


## Gosia_A

Kamila i Marcin: fajnie, że komuś jeszcze podobają się nasze słupy :big lol:  Dla większości to tylko krzywe, popękane, brzydkie cegły, z których wybudowano dwa kominy  :wink:  inni się w nich zakochują  :wink:  my oczywiście należymy do grupy drugiej, dlatego z cegły zostanie jeszcze obmurowany kominek w narożniku salonu, może coś jeszcze, chociaż myślę, że to już mogłoby być zbyt dużo...zobaczymy, jak powstanie ścianka... :smile: 

strop przyjedzie do nas pod koniec przyszłego tygodnia!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

DEZET, powiem ci ze ja bym sie za ta wiezbe wzial. to ze wysoko to mnie nie przeraza - nie boje sie wysokosci. mam narzedzia, costam rekoma zrobic potrafie, liczyc, rysowac i czytac rysunki umiem. problem polega na tym ze nie mam czasu. wiezba mozliwa bedzie dopiero pozna jesienia, dni sa juz krotkie i po pracy nic nie zrobie. a brac urlop po to aby sie mordowac kilka tygodni (bo nie ludze sie ze zrobilbym to szybciej)  aby postawic konstruckje... wole odeskowac sam bo to pujdzie szybciej.

dostalem narazie 3 wyceny wiezby... najdrozszy fachowiec, z poznania zaspiewac sobie za robote + sruby i blachy niemal tyle (700 zlotych roznicy) niz ciesla spoza poznania (80km) za robote, dostawe, sruby, blachy, oraz calutkie drewno na konstrukcje... no gdzie tu jest logika ? przeciez ten spoza poznania nie robi ponizej koszow...  

pierwsze 12 metrow bierzacych scian dzis wylalem (poduszeczka betonowa pod terive) i juz mam rozszalowane, jutro z rana poszaluje i wyleje kolejne 12mb (na tyle mam plyty OSB nacietej na szlunek :smile: ) bo jak juz wspomniala Gosia na koniec przyszlego tygodnia przyjedzie strop. stemple juz czekaja... i stal tez czeka... i ja czekam  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zeby nie bylo: robie caly czas, nie siedze, nie pierdze w stolek... szaluje, wylewam, zdejmuje szalunek, znow szaluje, znow wylewam itp...

idzie to mozolnie, ale idzie. w piatek lub sobote przyjedzie strop - troche wczesniej niz mial byc
zamowilismy strop w firmie spoza poznania, ponad 70 km; dlaczego tak? wiadomo - kasa...  i tu znow potwierdza sie to o czym pisalem kilka postow wyzej... 70 km od poznania wszytsko jest tansze... i to nie ciut tansze, sporo tansze

oferty konbetu i stropexu pomine... zapewne sa super jakosciowo i wogole oh i ah... tylko ciekawe czemu za to samo mam zaplacic prawie 2 razy tyle co gdzie indziej...
lokalny producent tanszy niz 2 powyzsze firmy kosztuje netto tyle ile nasz producent kosztuje brutto, dostawa w obu przypadkach w tej samej cenie (lokalny mniej niz 5km, nasz producent ponad 70km)

nie wierze aby roznice w materialach i robociznie mogly byc az tak duze... podejrzewam natomiast zwykla ludzka pazernosc... bo skoro to poznan to czemu by nie przypierdolic wyzszej ceny niz "na wsi"... niech "miastowi" placa...

a ja jestem ze wsi, no prawie :smile:  wiec wybieram "wsiowe" ceny :smile:  o!

----------


## Kwitko

Znaczy że my całkiem  ze wsi mamy lepiej  :big grin: 
Kolejna zasada taniego budowania, buduj jak najdalej od dużego miasta  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no jak zwykle "kij ma dwa konce" (wylaczajac z tego kije na proce)... z dala od duzego miasta nie ma ani castoramy, ani leroy merlin ani brico...

generalnie jesli budowa ma byc tansza (bo chyba slowo "tania" w stosunku do budowy domu to jednak naduzycie :smile: ) to warto jest wytknac nos po za miasto, czasem nawet daleko po za miasto  :smile: 

a ta "wasza calkiem wies" to jest pewnie wieksza niz moja rodzinna "prawie wies", no i macie palac  :wink: 

PS. dobra sliwka nie jest zla... poki sie czlowiek z iloscia nie zagalopuje  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

> Znaczy że my całkiem  ze wsi mamy lepiej 
> Kolejna zasada taniego budowania, buduj jak najdalej od dużego miasta


Chyba zazdroszczę i Antkom, i Kwitkom  :wink:  Nie buduję w dużym mieście, co najwyżej średnim, ale wieś to w żadnym wypadku nie jest również. Więc ani wsiowych cen nie ma, ani marketów budowlanych  :sad:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ostatnio sie rozgladalam za plytka klinkierowa, transport z okolic Poznania, jakies 160 zl, transport ze Szczecina ( jakies 20 km) za podobna ilosc i podobna plytke +350zł ( jakies 20 km do nas). To dopiero paranoja

----------


## bury_kocur

No właśnie o to chodzi - na miejscu drogo, bo nie ma ani wielkomiejskiego dyskontu, ani wsiowych cen, a transport skądś też kosztuje - więc jak by nie było, d... z tyłu  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> No właśnie o to chodzi - na miejscu drogo, bo nie ma ani wielkomiejskiego dyskontu, ani wsiowych cen, a transport skądś też kosztuje - więc jak by nie było, d... z tyłu



tej no kocury... no ale wiesz... macie zarowki blisko, "zuzel i kielbasy senatora" cytujac artyste  :smile:  nie jest az tak zle  :big grin: 

(szaluje, zalewam, rozszalowuje, szaluje, znow zalewam... ale jutro juz ostatnie kilka metrow wyleje  :smile: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pisac mi sie nie chce dzisiaj. w kazdym razie nie za duzo  :smile: 

Zaszalowalem do konca, jutro z rana samego wycieczka do RCKiK a po powrocie wyleje te kilka metrow. 
Strop ma byc w poniedzialek po poludniu, chociaz moze juz o tym wspomnialem... nie pamietam a za leniwy jestem dzis aby sprawdzic :smile: 
W niedziele tymczasem ma podjechac ciesla, pogadamy i zobaczymy co z tego wyniknie... ale...

... ale cokolwiek by z tej rozmowy wyniknelo (cudow sie nie spodziewam, gosc wydaje sie rozsadny, jest najtanszy, oferuje swoje drewno, robocizne z w najlepszej cenie, jako jedyny pofatygowal sie aby podliczyc wiezbe z rysunkow i generalnie jest zainteresowany... a to mi sie podoba :smile: )to ja jestem zadowolony... Nasz plan byl zupelnie inny, duzo mniejszy rozmach planowalismy, ja osobiscie mialem miliony malych obaw i jeszcze wiecej powaznych watpliwosci... glownie w siebie. Dzis mamy parter a lada tydzien i nad tym parterem strop. Pisal o tym Netbet, pisal Bash pisali inni przed nami, napisze i ja: DA SIE TO ZROBIC SAMEMU. ha!

no i foty :smile: 

nasz smark pomocnik. jesli na horyzoncie pojawia sie wkretarka dziecko wsiaka na dluzszy czas. wystarczy dac mu kawalek bloczka z BK, wkret i wkretarke... nie ma lepszej zabawki  :smile: 


no i zdjecia stanu na dzien dzisiejszy. wskrobalem sie na mury i obszedlem z telefonem cala chate dookola :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Czyli plany robienia dachu w tym roku jak najbardziej realne  :big grin: 
Nam cieśla załatwiał więźbę, ten pierwszy czyli oszust. Jak później odwiedziliśmy tartak z którego kupowaliśmy to właściciel sam się zdziwił że tyle kosztowała  :big grin:  
I tu taka moja mała anty reklama: ostrzegam przed pseudo cieślą Kamińskim z Konina :mad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ciesla o ktorym mowie posiada wlasny tartak  :smile: 

plany planami... oczywiscie sa, ale co bedzie to zycie pokaze.

----------


## Gosia_A

jak widzicie...już prawie mieszkać możemy  :wink:  nooo kawę w salonie da się wypić a to, że nie zadaszony...no cóż :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

koniec wylewania. teraz tylko poczekac do poniedzialku i ukladam strop  :smile: 

... jesli "odskoczy mi kolano... :/ przeskoczylo mi dzis cos i kurde nie bardzo moge zginac prawa noge... jak nie urok to sraczka :/

----------


## DEZET

Czyżby więzadło uszkodzone? W zeszłym roku zerwałem więzadło i po artroskopii 2 miechy zwolnienia ;(

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie wiem - odkoczylo  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

pięknie wygląda parter Waszego domku i kolejny raz słowa uznania dla inwestora - realizatora. 

w pełni też rozumiem radość inwestorki i chęć wprowadzania się od razu. :yes: 

czekam na relację z układania stropu. jakiej firmy strop wybrałeś i ile na niego wydałeś, jeśli można zapytać?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

maxmaniacy - beda wszelkie szczegoly jak tylko strop przyjedzie i go sobie obejrze dokladnie, wtedy bede albo polecal albo odradzal  :smile: 

cena dla zainteresowanych na priva, oczywiscie wszytsko na legalu z FV. cena atrakcyjna... nawet bardzo  :smile:

----------


## BasH

Pięęęękna robota i piękny HEB - przy zalewaniu stropu - łap każdego, kto ci się nawinie. Ja lałem 130 metrówv (+schody+taras) w 5 ludzi ze mną. Fakt, że było +30 stopni i paliło słońce ale to MAŁO rąk. Polecam opóźniacz wiązania - 10 zł na kubik ale spokojnie zagładzisz. Ja pożałowałem i myślałem, że już nie zatrzemy końcówki... pozdro!!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na razie czekamy wciaz na dostawe... :/

strop czeka gotowy a transport sie opoznia :/ producent ma go dowiezc (75km do nas) i niestety ma klopot z wynajetym transportem... ehhh

----------


## Kwitko

U nas miał dowieźć 10 km i też miał problem z transportem, więc to chyba całkiem normalne problemy transportowe  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

problem polega na tym ze nasz strop miesci sie tylko na naczepe tir'a z HDS lub na zestaw z HDS.

generalnie na razie biore to na spokojnie bo nie placilismy zadnej zaliczki czy zadatku, ale z uwagi na to jestem gotowy aby ukladac a nie mam co pewnie za chwile strace cierpliwosc...bo ile mozna czekac.

----------


## Kwitko

Ja straciłam cierpliwość i zmusiłam producenta żeby przywiózł mi strop już! Zdziwiłam się jak na budowę wjechał rolnik wypasionym *CIĄGNIKIEM*  z moim stropem  :big grin: .  Rolnik też był zdziwiony bo producent ściągnął go prosto  z pola  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ile ci sie spoznili? nie wygladasz na pierwszy rzut oka na taka jedze  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

o, chyba ze dwa tygodnie  opóźnienia mieli  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas nie jest az tak zle :smile:  dostawa miala byc w poniedzialek, przyjedzie jutro. nie wnikam w przyczyny i tlumaczenia - nie moja rzecz  :smile:  najwazniejsze ze jutro bedzie (gadalem z kierowca ktory z tym pojedzie wiec mysle ze moge miec pewnosc :smile: )

na sobote umowilem juz szwagra, kuzyna Gosi, mojego brata i ile sie da to ulozymy. chyba ze nie wytrzymam do soboty i zaczne jutro po pracy...

----------


## max-maniacy

życzę powodzenia w akcji pt. układanie stropu.

i jak już będziesz wszystko wiedział, to pisz.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

strop jest na miejscu. wyglada ok. jakies 40-50 pustakow dostalismy "na gorke" od sprzedawcy - tak w razie czego.

wg kierowcy ktory to przywiozl woza po calej polsce, najdalej zdarzylo mu sie do olsztyna  :smile:  


kupilismy od nich www.strobet.com.pl

----------


## bury_kocur

No to kocury trzymają za Was kciuki  :smile:  Powodzenia!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

trzymanie kciukow widac pomaga...

wprawdzie mielismy sie wziac w sobote, mial byc szwagier, brat mial byc, pomagierow jak mrowkow  :smile: 

no ale wrocilem z roboty, mlody pojechal z dziadkami, gosia w pracy... no nudzic sie nie lubie to mysle sobie ze poprzycinam belki (bo sa za dlugie o 10cm)... no i skonczylo sie tak ze od wpol do siudmej ulozylem belki i skrajne pustaki nad polowa salonu  :big grin:  idzie fajnie, wyglada fajnie, najchetniej bym sobie lampy rozstawil i zszedl z budowy jak skoncze...

no ale "nadzor" wrocil i mnie spacyfikowali  :wink:  zabronili w pojedynke i kazali zlazic na dol... wiec jestem  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

No to dawaj zdjęcia  :smile:   Może byś jutro bo dziś to już ciemno. Zdarza się że pustaki pękają więc pewnie dlatego dali więcej. A i nie chodź po pustakach bez desek!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A i nie chodź po pustakach bez desek!


oj tam... ja stapam lekko jak motyl  :big grin:  wczoraj lazilem po skrajnych tych ktore ulozylem i nic nie peklo


jak to zwykle bywa podczas pracy i snu przychodza najlepsze pomysl... no i wymyslilem... chyba trzeba bedzie dokupic jeszcze 2 belki i wtedy pasowalo by prawie ze idealnie - bez szalowania prawie


jak uszczelniac szczelinki miedzy pustakami?

----------


## Kwitko

Ta, Przem i mój brat cały czas chodzili po stropie bez desek, do momentu aż pustak pękł i Przem wpadł, na szczęście nie zmieściił się przez dziurę i na dół nie poleciał  :wink:  Ale poobdzierał się nieźle. 

My większe dziury chyba pianką zatykaliśmy.

----------


## bowess

Podczytuję, podczytuję, to i ślad zostawię, że bywam - nie będę taki cichociemny.  :big grin: 

Gosiu, Tomku - po prostu super!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzieki

ogladalem wasza budowe jeszcze zanim sami zaczelismy  :smile:  tym cenniejsza pochwala  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

zdjęcia by jakieś się zobaczyło :smile:

----------


## autorus

ja także się domagam więcej zdjęć. Jedno zdjęcie mówi więcej niż 100 słów. No chyba ze to fotomontaż  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zdjecia pewnie dopiero jutro. caly dzien padalo wiec watpie aby Gosia byla na budowie cos "cyknac" tymczasem po poludniu bylismy u okulisty i dopiero teraz zaczynam wzglednie widziec, a z rozszezonymi zrenicami slabo idzie robienie zdjec  :smile: 

jutro mamy w planie pracowity dzien, wiec licze ze uda sie poukladac duuuzo  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

Gosia na budowie była, ale w mżawce wyrywała chwasty, aby przygotować podłoże pod jakieś roślinki wzdłuż płotu od strony naszych sąsiadów... :big grin:  jutro nie ma podobno u nas padać w ciągu dnia, więc zrobię zdjęcia :smile:

----------


## BasH

> Ta, Przem i mój brat cały czas chodzili po stropie bez desek, do momentu aż pustak pękł i Przem wpadł, na szczęście nie zmieściił się przez dziurę i na dół nie poleciał  Ale poobdzierał się nieźle.


Kurcze - ja po swoich garnkach biegałem, skakałem i nic nie pękło, no ale lekki jestem  :smile:  80 kg tylko i strop niezły z leiera.




> oj tam... ja stapam lekko jak motyl  wczoraj lazilem po skrajnych tych ktore ulozylem i nic nie peklo
> jak uszczelniac szczelinki miedzy pustakami?


Bez przesady - nie przeleci beton. Jeśli dobrze dociskane przy montażu to bez uszczelniania - jedynie przy wieńcach jak tak na lużny styk dojechane to od dołu była kręcona listewka do muru. Najpierw lej dookoła wieńce to ci sie nic nie rozsunie, bo dekle docisną garnki.

----------


## Kwitko

BasH,  Przem niewiele cięższy, tylko ten nasz strop taki jakiś że niektóre pustaki pękały, ale wiadomo tani był  :big grin:  Chłopaki twierdzili że jak podczas kładzenia nie pękł to już nie pęknie, no i się przeliczyli.

----------


## WiolaB

Tomaszu gratulacje samozaparcia. Co zrobisz sam to nie zapłacisz.
My właśnie dziś zaleliśmy posadzki....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

"samozaparcie"... brzmi troche jak nieprzyjemna przypadlosc ukladu pokarmowego  :smile:  

lecimy ze Smarkiem po deski szalunkowe zeby bylo co pod belki podkladac przy stemplowaniu

----------


## BasH

> "samozaparcie"... brzmi troche jak nieprzyjemna przypadlosc ukladu pokarmowego  
> 
> lecimy ze Smarkiem po deski szalunkowe zeby bylo co pod belki podkladac przy stemplowaniu


Pamiętaj o zabiciu na skos stempla do deski, aby nie zeskoczył  - zobaczysz jaka to siła jak strop zawibruje pod tobą przy ciśnieniu z gruchy... I nie walić ze słonia betonu prostopadle w strop ani słupy, jeśli macie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i sie zaczelo... strop "sie uklada"  :smile: 

chyba pamietalismy o wszytskim, tutaj nieoceniona pomoca i skarbnica wiedzy wszelakiej o stemplach okazal sie tesc, w koncu swoj strop monolityczny w trudnych czasach PRLu wykonal wlasnorecznie  :smile:  byl tez szwagier i moj brat, lekko skacowany ale byl  :smile: 

z uwagi na pewne zmiany wprowadzone ad hoc musimy dokupic w sumie 3 belki... ale dzieki temu bezie solidniej, latwiej i mniej szalowania  :smile: 

spadly 2 pustaki... pierwszy bo dobijalem go mlotkiem gumowym i nie dal rady  :smile:  (zbyt ciasno ustawilem belki i nie chcial wejsc...a ja chcialem zeby jednak wszedl :smile: ) a drugi rozwalilem w sumie swiadomie, byl pekniety i nie budzil mojego zaufania  :smile: 

tak wiec przykryta mamy cala jadalnie, nad kuchnia i spizarnia sa belki, stemplowania i skrajne pustaki, to samo na 3/4 salonu, nad pokoik sa wrzucone belki ale nie rozstawione i nie podstemplowane.

nie mielismy dzis zbyt wiele czasu bo musielismy skonczyc po 17... ale i tak poszlo niezle jak na 3 amatorow (z czego jeden na kacu) i 1 tescia  :big grin: 

zdjecia sie zgrywaja bo Gosia cos porobila, tak ze beda za chwil kilka, wyedytuje posta


EDIT

zdjecia zatem  :smile: 



takie artysyczno-poetycie sie Gosi cyknelo  :smile: 





510cm "dam rade?"  :smile: 





a po ciezkim dniu nagroda :smile:  w kuflu ktory dostalem od Gosi na 31 urodziny juz ladnych pre miesiecy wstecz  :big grin:  HA

----------


## bury_kocur

No no no! Ależ Wam to idzie, patrzę i podziwiam. Za chwilę będzie cały strop, pewnie zanim znowu doskoczę do Waszego dziennika. Normalnie do jesieni prześcigniesz moją coraz bardziej powolną ekipę  :wink:  A potem się wyrówna, bo my od ssz też będziemy już do końca lecieć tymi ręcami  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na dzis mam taki oto przeglad  :smile: 

08.01.2012


14.01.2012


10.03.2012


18.03.2012


06.04.2012


12.04.2012


18.04.2012


02.05.2012


13.05.2012


19.05.2012


27.05.2012


29.05.2012


04.06.2012


17.07.2012


03.09.2012 - dzis



jakby tak z tych zdjec zrobic jakis slideshow...  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

aż się wzruszyłam... :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

i jeszcze strop - stan na dzis

do polozenia zostaly 5 belki nad salonem, ktore musze przywiezc, oraz krotkie belki miedzy HEA a schodami - tu musze najpierw zazbroic i zaszalowac belke przy klatce

----------


## DEZET

Sza-cun Tomaszu, Szacun  :wink:

----------


## autorus

I świetne zdjęcia  :smile:  od razu widać co się dzieje.

Mam pytanie , na jednym ze zdjęć widac folię kubełkowa jak ją mocowałeś ze ci nie odstaje?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> I świetne zdjęcia  od razu widać co się dzieje.
> 
> Mam pytanie , na jednym ze zdjęć widac folię kubełkowa jak ją mocowałeś ze ci nie odstaje?


gwozdziami  :smile:

----------


## autorus

no ale rozumiem,że dałeś podkładki metalowe jak pod papiaki?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tak, gwozdzie + podkladki. z tym ze u nas to tymczasowe, jak bede robil elewacje to odkopie murek fundamentowy aby go ocieplic. nie robilem tego wczesniej bo szkoda mi bylo czasu i kasy. tym bardziej ze balem sie ze zniszcze przy dalszych pracach czesc ocieplenia.

----------


## autorus

I miałeś słuszne obawy, u mnie w niektórych miejscach troszkę robotnicy pouszkadzali. Ja bym wolał juz tak na stałe to przymocować bo się wala i chwila moment ktoś to uszkodzi. 

Tylko się zastanawiam czy papiakami sie wbije w cegłę czerwoną tak żeby nie popękała, czy zrobić jakiś nawiert małym wiertłem. W tej kwestii mam zero doświadczenia  :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja wbijalem w fugi

----------


## Gosia_A

no i mamy wrzesień...
nasz typowo obronny pies...
czasami pokręci się na budowie...prawdziwa dama: łapa na łapę i dużo snu... :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

piękny psiak. też bym sobie takiego sprawiła, tylko działka nie ogrodzona. więc nici z obrońcy.

co do folii kubełkowej - jak zrobić na tym elewację? mąż mówi, że to co nad ziemią będzie trzeba odciąć. tak się robi, czy nie? :Confused:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jak bede robil elewacje to folie usune.

----------


## max-maniacy

a, no to dobrze wymyślił.

----------


## bury_kocur

Podłączę się - u nas chłopaki też mówią, że trzeba będzie uciąć to, co wystaje (do tematu folii kubełkowej nawiązuję  :wink: )
Piękna fotka wrześniowa, Gosia  :smile:  Pies też fajny, ale koty rulezzzz  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ufff... cos popchniete, tyle ze bez zdjecia bo ciemno juz  :smile: 

belki nad kotlownia i wejciem porozsuwane i powkladane skrajne pustaki... niby nic ale kilka ich jest i trzeba bylo je na gore po drabince wtargac :smile: 

ale to male piwo  :smile:  mamy pierwszy kompletny sufit w jednym z pomieszczen  :big grin:  HA !

ulozylem pustaki nad pokoikiem i to pomieszczenie mam zamkniete (po za 9cm paskiem przy scianie na szerokosc pomieszczenia  ktory musze zaszalowac, ale to na koniec :smile: )

HA!

----------


## Gosia_A

byłam już zobaczyć...'prawie jak w domu'  :wink:  super  :big grin:  może po południu pstryknę jakieś zdjęcia :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

po poludniu zadasze ci kuchnie Kochanie  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no i zadaszylem... 

pozostalo polyzc 14 deklowanych pustakow przez srodek z 2 stron zebra rozdzielczego. tego juz nie zdarzylem bo zrobilo sie ciemno a po ciemku nadal widze znacznie slabiej niestety i musial bym deklowane "po omacku" wybierac ze nie wspomne o wlazeniu na gore "na slepo"  :smile:  jutro tez jest dzien...

jutro pewnie skoncze ukladac to co mam podstemplowane, czyli ze 2/3 calosci bedzie zrobione

niestety zabraknie stempli, wiec bede musial przywiezc znow troche :/

----------


## Gosia_A

pięknie :* ale kilka zdjęć z wczoraj...

----------


## max-maniacy

naprawdę pięknie :smile:

----------


## plecak2

jeśli nie masz wody z sieci można kupić zbiornik paletowy ( ok 200 zł) 1 m3  , woda wiadomo potrzebna do np.zagęszczania piachu, polewania chudziaka, do zaprawy, mycia rąk itp.[/QUOTE]

chyba nie w fundamencie?
Bo jeżeli zagęszczałeś piach w fundamencie to....nie było to na pewno mądre

----------


## plecak2

Witam,
jestem tu dość świeży i troszkę nie tak dodałem komentarz, ale kolega Bułkazmasłem, polecał CI Tomku na stronie 2 dziennika, abyś załatwił sobie zbiornik na wodę, którą można używać do zagęszczania piachu i nie uważam tego za dobrą radę, wręcz odwrotnie. Ja również w styczniu dostałem PnB i jestem dopiero na etapie fundamentu. Podobnie jak TY buduję sam. Nie mam tylko czasu uzupełnić dziennika. Ale kiedyś to zrobię. Powodzenia

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc plecak  :smile: 

nie wywoluj bulki z pojemnika na chleb  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Podgadam Twój i Twojej Koleżanki Małżonki dziennik prawie od początku.
Podziwiam zaangażowanie !

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzieki  :smile: 

milo nam. mamy nadzieje ze nasze wypociny podobnie jak "cedrykowa epopeja netbeta" beda dla kogos, kiedys, gdzies inspiracja i przykladem ze sie da majac do dyspozycji ekipe w postaci prawej i lewej dloni (i sporadycznie aczkolwiek niezawodnie w razie wiekszej potrzeby szwagra, tescia i brata).

pozdrawiamy


PS. dzis sie opierdzielam  :smile:  tzn bylem w robocie dluzej bo nawal zajec ostatnio, przywiozlem sluzbowe auto do siebie bo rano lece do klienta z maszyna i sie niestety zrobilo pozno:/ jutro musze po poludniu przywiezc stemple, z soboe raniutko brakujace 3 belki a na 9 wpadnie kumpel z podstawowki i szwagier aby ukladanie stropu zamknac. potem "tylko" zbrojenie i pewnie na koniec wrzesnia zalejemy.

ciao  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

poukladalismy strop... zostalo tylko 5 krociutkich beleczek przy schodach ktore poloze jak zazbroje i zaszaluje pod nimi belke. reszta poukladana, jakies 500 pustakow i 39 beleczek  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Noo Tomek, dzialasz jak mrówka,
Robisz obnizany wieniec?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie, mamy male rozpietosci stosunkowo (najdluzsze belki maja 520, ale defacto najwieksza rozpietosc to 390cm, bo te belki 520 sa po drodze podparte zebrem), w projekcie nie mamy wienca opuszczonego tylko belki sa poukladane na wylewce betonowej w klasie M12 i tak tez zrobilem. opuszczony wieniec bylby klopotliwy z uwagi na naszego HEA wiec cale szczescie u nas go nie ma  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Projekt prawde Ci powie, wiec spoko tak tylko pytam, kiedy zalewacie? 
Niedaleko nas ekipa stawia maly domek, robiac elewacje przygladałam sie postępom, w srode wieczorem zalali strop, w sobote zalali wieniec na kolankowej, a w srode dzwig wrzucil na ten strop ciezka wiezbę, przy czym czesc stempli zostala juz rozebrana ( pewnie na inna budowe). Zadziwiłam sie tym niesamowicie, ciekawe jak ten strop sie ugnie. Generalnie budowa w 6 tygodni zamknie sie z wiezbą

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

do zalewania to jeszcze troche, czeka mnie jeszcze zbrojenie calosci wienca, belki przy schodach, zebra nad salonem, zeber rozdzielczych, giecie strzemion, obmurowanie calosci dookola bloczkiem "6", poszalowanie tego co zazbroje (belka + zebro + zebra), poszalowanie otworow na kominy i wiecej nie pamietam  :smile: 

od cholery roboty a w pracy zapowiada sie wyjatkowo intesywny okres i nie wiem czy juz wydlozony dzien pracy do 10h nam wystarczy czy dodatkowo nie bedziemy musieli jeszcze z godzine wydluzyc... zastanawiam sie. a do tego dni coraz krotsze. cholera wizja wiezby w tym roku zaczyna mi sie rozmywac :/

----------


## Gosia_A

MSU: 6 tygodni...nieźle...tylko znając siebie nie spałabym spokojnie w takim domu... :wink:  Z różnych względów, zalejemy pewnie dopiero na początku października, więc nie wiem, czy jest szansa na dach w tym roku, szczerze zaczęłam w to wątpić. Pomyślałam też, że może warto zamiast ciągnąć mury jesienią i nie dokończyć tego dachu w tym roku zająć się (wiem, że zabrzmi to trochę dziwnie) tarasami-tzn. przygotować fundamenty, może wylać...jak myślicie? Jest sens?Obawiam się, że w pojedynkę może Tomasz nie dać rady z tymi murami przed mrozami, trudniej będzie wtedy zabezpieczyć...a tak-jak będzie tylko parter łatwiej...przynajmniej tak mi się wydaje...Co o tym sądzicie?

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gosia, wiesz my drugi strop zalewaliśmy w pazdzierniku, a wieniec na kolankowej w listopadzie. Jesienią juz murowalismy przy reflektorach i cieplych ciuchach. Lekko nie bylo, ale dalismy rade. Dach praktycznie juz w grudniu. Wszystko zalezy, od tego jaka bedzie pogoda, jesli taka jak rok temu ( bardzo cieplo), to nie stoi nic na przeszkodzie. Jesli sie zdecydujecie na wiezbe w tym roku, to zamawiac juz i zwozic do siebie!!!! Taka dobra rada, doswiadczonej na bledach
Pomimo, ze wiezbe zamowiłam wczesniej, ale jej nie przewiozłam, to zostałam oszukana i wiezba byla robiona na ostatnia chwile, mokra okropnie i teraz tego skutki ciagną sie za nami jak smrod po gaciach. Drewno schnie nierownomiernie, poludniowa strona szybciej od polnocnej, na poludniowej stronie drewno sie poskrecało i dekarze po raz drugi przyjezdzają poprawiac mi tam dachowke. Od plaskiej dachowki niech Was Pan Bog takze strzeze, do takiej tylko drewno technologicznie suszone.
Ja bym zaryzykowała i jednak starała sie zakryc dom dachem, z tym, z warunkiem, ze wiezba juz. Im dluzej ciagnie sie budowa samorobnie, tym sił zacznie powoli brakować. Potem sa instalacje, tynki, wylewki i jakos fajnie to idzie, dochodzi sie do wykonczeniowki i nadal jest wiele prac tymi recami, a sily juz nie te...to tak dla Was od serca Przy stanie surowym jest zachwyt, zapał, radosc, widac efekty.., potem nie jest juz tak rozowo, kazde wydluzenie budowy, przeciaganie jej dziala męcząco. Zapytaj, Basha, Kalio czy Inż - wszyscy przy wykanczaniu. Moze niech Tomek pomysli o jakims pomocniku do murowania szczytów i kolankowej? Jakby nie pisac my pracowalismy zawsze minimum w dwojke, a to i w czworke, prace wtedy innaczej ida, nie ma co ukrywac ze szybciej i raźniej. Jesli jednak nie macie kasy na zmowienie wiezby juz teraz, a Tomkowi nikt nie pomoze, to lepiej nie pakujcie sie w dach i robcie te tarasy, a na wiosne zbierajcie sily.Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

MSU, nasz dach bedzie w 100% odeskowany. mam ciesle ktory ma wlasny tartak i dekarza, wiec robi komleksowo (a przy okazji za bardzo rozsadna cene, zaliczki tez nie wola jakos nadmiernie duzo :smile: )

u nas scianka kolankowa i szczyty to nie jest duzo pracy, same regularne ksztalty itp, zreszta budujac z BK sciany szybko przybywa i nawet w pojedynke i dzie to szybko.  jednak aby ciesla mogl zaczac prace (ktora oszacowal na 4 dni montazu u nas i na 2 tygodnie u siebie w tartaku) musze miec scianke kolankowa oraz mojca posadowienia slupkow drewnianych- czyli wspomniane tarasy  :smile: 

slowem, nie ma co przesadzac. nawet gdybysmy zalali na poczatku pazdziernika to na koniec pazdziernika moge miec scianke kolankowa wybudowana... i wtedy sie zobaczy  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

MSU: póki co-fascynacja blachą na rąbek nam nie przeszła, zobaczymy co będzie w przyszłym roku, więc na chwilę obecną-dachówka odpada (chociaż płaska też ma u mnie wysokie noty :wink: ) wyobrażam sobie, że później jest coraz trudniej, ale jakoś tak wierzę, że w przyszłym roku będę mogła więcej Tomaszowi pomóc...(no-mam nadzieję, że nie zepsuć :wink: ) Tomasz to taka samosia, jak już go zmaltretuję to wtedy dopiero godzi się na pomoc innych  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> MSU, nasz dach bedzie w 100% odeskowany. mam ciesle ktory ma wlasny tartak i dekarza, wiec robi komleksowo (a przy okazji za bardzo rozsadna cene, zaliczki tez nie wola jakos nadmiernie duzo)
> 
> u nas scianka kolankowa i szczyty to nie jest duzo pracy, same regularne ksztalty itp, zreszta budujac z BK sciany szybko przybywa i nawet w pojedynke i dzie to szybko.  jednak aby ciesla mogl zaczac prace (ktora oszacowal na 4 dni montazu u nas i na 2 tygodnie u siebie w tartaku) musze miec scianke kolankowa oraz mojca posadowienia slupkow drewnianych- czyli wspomniane tarasy 
> 
> slowem, nie ma co przesadzac. nawet gdybysmy zalali na poczatku pazdziernika to na koniec pazdziernika moge miec scianke kolankowa wybudowana... i wtedy sie zobaczy


No to nad czym sie zastanawiasz jeszcze?
Robcie ten dach

----------


## Gosia_A

:big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

mroczne gięcie prętów...zdjęcia z wczoraj

jak widać na załączonym obrazku-Inwestor był szybki, jak błyskawica :big grin: 
ciepły wieczór, nastrojowe światło...było cudnie  :wink: 
acha...w piątek mają przyjechać pozostałe pręty-fi12 :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

No zdjęcia po prostu pierwsza klasa  :smile:  Gięcie prętów wygląda tu jak wiedza tajemna  :big grin:

----------


## cronin

Świetne zdjęcia do rodzinnego albumu  :smile: 
Ze stropem dużo dłubaniny niestety jest, trzeba pamiętać o tych wszystkich es-kach floreskach  :wink:  
Ja cały czas na bieżąco podglądam i jestem pełna podziwu dla wytrwałości i zapału Was obojga. Szkoda tylko , że dzień już coraz krótszy  :sad:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

a na drugim zdjeciu, taka kałuża pod nogami jakby sie Tomek posikał z wysilku, sorry ale tak mi sie chamsko skojarzylo  :Lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

MSU: wczoraj wygięłam dwa pręty i powiem Ci szczerze, że cholender...można się posikać z wysiłku ;P
Tomasz dzisiaj na górze...może coś później skrobnie...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no mozna popuscic, fakt :smile:  ale na wlasne zyczenie... kupilismy na strzemionka pret fi8 ale zebrowany... zbrojeniowy, gatunkowy generalnie, a nie zwykly gladki plastelinowy ST3S... bo sie trafil taniej i kierownik klepnal... no i teraz sie mecze.

MSU, uprzejmie dziekuje za komplement, ale nawet jak na moje mozliwosci to ta kaluza jest odrobine zbyt duza  :smile: 

niestety, zbrojenie zebra nad salonem idzie mozolnie i powoli... a dlaczego? a dlatego ze to taka cwana konstrukcja w ktorej dolne 4 prefy fi20 sa przewleczone przez kratownice belek terivy, na to trzeba potem naciagnac strzemiona ze wspomnianej osemki (strzemionka 20x40cm, pionowo w gore) i pewnie nie bylo w tym nic trudnego gdyby nie to ze wsuniete z zbrojenie terivy prety fi20 nie daja sie juz przesuwac ani wyginac a miejsca jest malo bo raptem 20 kilka cm miedzy pustakami. nastepnie trzeba to powiazac i tu przydaly by sie dodatkowe 4 rece, najlepiej w roznym rozmiarze oraz wieloprzegubowe, aby rownoczesnie podtrzymac strzemionko, przewlec drut, zahaczyc szydlem, zaciagnac... 
a na domiar zlego o 20 jest juz w zasadzie ciemno... i nie chcialo mi sie na gore lampy targac i rozwijac przedluzaczy... moze jutro.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> no mozna popuscic, fakt ale na wlasne zyczenie... ... no i teraz sie mecze....
> ... a dlaczego?....


A w sumie nie wiem czemu się tak męczysz, bo wystarczy tylko  :cool: 




> naciagnac ..... podtrzymac .. przewlec ....zahaczyc .... zaciagnac...


  :cool: 

Ps. Trzymaj się dzielnie, jesteś gość  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ufff... od 3 dni nic na budowie nie tknalem... ba, nawet nie bylem (przypominam ze mamy moze z 50 metrow do przejscia...) - no ale coz - praca.

za to dzis plan jest ambitny i zaklada skonczenie zebra nad salonem, belke przy schodach i rozlozenie reszty terivy wlasnie na tej belce przy schodach. tak ze... rekawice na rece, portki na tylek i do dziela  :smile:  samo sie nie zrobi a od jutro znowu urwanie d...py w robocie i moze byc roznie z popoludniami wolnymi :/

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dwa slowa: "wyscig zbrojen"

ciecie, giecie, wiazanie, wnoszenie, ciecie, giecie, klniecie, wnoszenie, klniecie, klniecie, klniecie... i tak to wyglada od dni kilku dni
paluchy mam obolale, rece podrapane, rekawice starczaja na max 2 dni... no ale jest jakis postep... progres znaczy odnotowuje  :wink:  

zebro nad salonem - gotowe
belka przy schodach - gotowa
strzemiona na wieniec - ponad 100szt ugiete z czego juz prawie 30 zeszlo bo pierwszy kosz na wieniec dzis zwiazalem i powiazalem z teriva

podsumowujac: idzie do przodu... 

zdjec nie ma bo koncze jak jest ciemno

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tomek, jak Ty tak mozesz o zbrojeniu, no bron Cie Panie Bozsze...toć to swietość :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Tomek, jak Ty tak mozesz o zbrojeniu, no bron Cie Panie Bozsze...toć to swietość


no wlanie z tymi swietosciami to ja tak generalnie jestem na opak  :smile:  zbrojenie mnie drazni i niec na to nie poradze, moze trzeba do tego delikatnych drobny dloni... no a ja mam wielkie niezdarne lapska, ktore niekoniecznie mieszcza sie miedzy prety, druty kluja mnie w palce, wbijaja sie pod paznokcie, zachaczaja o rekawice... cholerydostane zanim to skoncze  :smile: 

lubie kleic bloczki, ale zbrojenie to nie robota dla mnie... przez chwile pomyslalem sobie co by to bylo jakbysmy mieli miec monolityczny strop... musial byc byc chyba wiecznie napity bo na trzezwo bym tego nie ogarnal  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> no a ja mam wielkie niezdarne lapska


no z tym to akurat nie mogę się zgodzić :big grin:  mój mąż ma bardzo ładne dłonie, wcale nie wielkie, no i niezdarne chyba jednak też nie są, skoro jakoś dają radę to wszystko ogarnąć  :wink: 
o zdjęcia postaram się jutro...tylko jak ja tam wejdę na strop bez Tomasza, z moim lękiem wysokości? Nie wiem......

----------


## Gosia_A

no dobra...weszłam na 8 stopień drabiny i zrobiłam kilka zdjęć, wyżej już nie dałam rady :wink: 

ogród o poranku chyba jest najpiękniejszy... :big grin:

----------


## bajanadjembe

Gosia, Tomasz... jestem pod wrażeniem!
Z takimi mottami, jak macie w stopkach dużo dobrego zrobicie.
Czadu!!!

----------


## Gosia_A

Dobrze jest wiedzieć, że ktoś jeszcze (oprócz nas) wierzy, że nam się uda... :big grin: 
U nas niestety (ze względów służbowych) przestoju ciąg dalszy, zobaczymy, czy uda się wyrwać trochę wolnego z soboty... :bash:  niedziela też już zaplanowana. Ścigamy się z czasem ostatnio, póki co jesteśmy w tyle... :wink:  ale nie ma co narzekać, bo gdyby nie praca zawodowa-nie byłoby budowy, ha!  :wink:  też coś mądrego wymyśliłam, nie? :wink:  pzdr wszystkich zaglądających :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

*Gosia*, Ty masz to samo co ja - wyobraź sobie, że ja do tej pory nie widziałam naszego piętra, bo kategorycznie odmówiłam wejścia po drabinie nawet tyle, żeby łeb wystawić ponad strop  :wink:  Oczywiście K z chłopakami śmiga na górze, a ja stoję w salonie i wrzeszczę do nich, zadzierając głowę  :smile: 
Weszłam jedynie na paczkę ytonga, ale to było za nisko, żeby zrobić jakieś zdjęcia albo w ogóle coś zobaczyć - tylko perspektywa nieco mi się zmieniła  :wink: 
Ciekawe, kiedy zobaczę górę, bo schody mają być robione na końcu, razem z wykończeniówką  :big lol:

----------


## Kwitko

Dziewczyny jeszcze trochę i się przyzwyczaicie! Mi też na drabinie nogi się trzęsły już na drugim szczebelku, a teraz śmigam do samej góry. Tylko ćwiczyć musicie  :wink:

----------


## bowess

A ja mam pewność Tomku, że i monolit byś ogarnął. No może jakiś puszkowany ewentualnie wspomagacz.  :smile: 

Dziewczyny, pochwalę się.  :wink: 
Ja wlazłam swego czasu tyle:

W wielu przypadkach u mnie ciekawość wygrywa ze strachem, nawet przez wyłaz kominiarski wyglądałam.  :smile:  A czasem po prostu włażę na jakieś drabiny, bo nie ma innego jelenia pod ręką, a sufit by się chciało mieć pomalowany.  :smile: 

Owocnego weekendu Ekipo!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no niestety, przez ostatnie 2 tygodnie na budowe nie ma czasu (podobnie jak na cokolwiek innego po za praca, spaniem, jedzeniem, czynnociami higieniczno-fizjologicznymi oraz wieczorne czytanie dziecku - jesli nie spi jak wracam... :smile: ), ale jeszcze kilka dni, moze tydzien i bedzie normalniej ciut.

monolit bym ogarnal, czemu by nie, tylko bym cholery dostal od tych drucikow  :smile:  cale szczescie ze mam szydlo i idzie to wzglednie sprawnie...

lek wysokosci... hmmm... tylko glupcy niczego sie nie boja  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Oj o przestojach to my sporo wiemy, u nas co chwilę coś wyłaziło, a to brak czasu, a to brak kasy  :wink:  

Co do lęku wysokości to ja nie mam  :big grin:  właziłam na górę ( bez stropu) i łaziłam po nadprożach okien  :wiggle: 

Tomku i Gosiu trzymam kciuki  i kibicuję! chyba jestesmy na podobnym etapie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

kurcze od 2 tygodni mam w pracy takie zamieszanie ze na budowe czasu absolutnie nie wystarcza. wszyscy sie po wakacjach obudzili i chca juz teraz natychmiast... a to sie nie da. jako tako pokolejkowalismy sobie zlecenia ale i tak  trzeba szarpac po 12-13h zeby ogarnac... no i z czystej koncepcyjnej pracy inzyniera trzeba bylo czasowo zrezygnowac, przebrac sie w kombinezon i zejsc z olimpu biura aby pomoc na hali budowac to co sie wymyslilo i narysowalo  :smile: 

ale to juz na szczescie koncowka, jeszcze kilka dni i bedzie znow normalnie... na tyle na ile to mozliwe  :smile:  i wtedy skoncze strop, zalejemy go i jazda dalej do przodu  :big grin:  a w zasadzie to do gory

msdracula - troche nam do Was brakuje... u was strop juz jest, u nas tez jest ale w planie do skonczenia  :big grin:  "a najlepsze w tym planie jest to ze nawet tacy goscie jak my (tu ciut odbieglem od oryginalnego brzmienia cytatu) nie sa w stanie go spierdolic"  :big grin:  kto ogladal ten film ?

----------


## max-maniacy

mistrzami w przestojach to jesteśmy my. 
całe wakacje były wakacje i za chwilę, jak nie zdobędziemy kasy (czytaj: sprzedamy auta), będzie następna przerwa. 

co do lęku wysokości, to mam tak, że im bardziej się boję, tym bardziej mnie kręci i na pewno tam wlezę. :big grin: 
wczoraj chciałam zobaczyć, jak wyglądają zalane nadproża w szalunkach, to na rusztowanie mąż wtargał bloczek, żebym miała wyżej, no i zobaczyłam. :yes:

----------


## bowess

Chyba wiem z czego ten cytat.  :smile: 

Ile rzucasz?
Masz buty do rzutu młotem, myślałem, że rzucasz.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Taaaaaaaaaaaak !  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

udalo sie z bagna wygrzebac jakos i znow jest wzglednie normalnie w pracy wiec wrocilem dzis na budowe... wyscig zbrojen trwa  :smile: 

przy okazji powrotu do normalnosci rozpakowalem sobie wreszcie ostatni upominek od ESKI ROCK i namietnie slucham. polecam na doladowanie wewnetrznego akumulatora NEVER GIVE UP - CHASSIS

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Byłem ciekaw co też Ci eska wysłała. Ponieważ nie dało się przejść na " juble tuble", skopiowałem link i     ! ! ! ! !...
... i dowiedziałem się jak robić wykres z pozycjonowaniem, albo jak fajnie zrobić pierogi chińskie ichnią maszynką i chyba gdzie ją kupić w chinach.
... i już bym się zdecydował na kupno tej maszynkę do pierogów, ale jechać taki kawał, tyle godzin po chińską maszynkę, czyli kiepską  i ...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

hmmm, dziwna sprawa bo u mnie link dziala bez problemowo  :smile:  dla pewnosci wklejam raz jeszcze http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BDdK0CjMIWk

----------


## krzysztof5426

Żadnych chińczyków. Działa !
Fajna muza.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zbroimy sie dalej... ale idzie to mozolnie i powoli... co sie rozpedze to sie okazuje ze sie skonczyli strzemiona, ze w zasadzie trzeba by dorobic jakies haki z fi12 i polaczyc costam z czymstam innym itp itd, i tak biegam z gory na dol i z dolu do gory, tne, gne, wiarze, klne i tak bez konca...  tzn niby do konca coraz blizej, ale jakos tak jak go widze co najwyzej mgliscie  :smile: 

no ale nic to, pre do przodu niczym lodolamacz, Gosia nadal nnie dala sie skusic aby wejsc na gore i jak narazie Piotrek nasz jest jedyna osoba ktora procz mnie byla juz u nas "na pieterku"  :smile: 

zdjec nie ma i chyba nie bedzie bo byly by malo atrakcyjne  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Muza, muza, a w tle... cicha praca betoniarki  :big lol:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Ale będę miała jutro czytania.. Ho ho.. Zastanawiałam się ostatnio czemu nic nie piszesz (miałam subskrypcje).. Okazuje się, że została wyłączona.. Hmmm a jak? Nie mam pojęcia.. Pewnie synuś coś przy kompie majstrował..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Okazuje się, że została wyłączona.. Hmmm a jak?


skandal, hanba, zdrada i cotam jeszcze (aby sie jak najdokladniej wpisac w aktualna narodowa retoryke :wink: ) bezwzglednie nalezy powolac komisje sledcza a winnych postawic przed trybunalem stanu.  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

DEZET: muza, muza...pobrzmiewa tylko w naszych uszach, ewentualnie wydobywa się z ust mojego małżonka, bo na budowie radia ciągle brak (myślę, że może się to zmienić, jak ja będę miała tam więcej pracy, wiem gdzie jest "robocze radio", wiem gdzie przedłużacz do niego, a Tomaszowi nie bardzo się chce to wszystko znosić i rozwijać, więc woli podśpiewywać sobie sam... :big grin: 
a betoniarka u nas dawno zamilkła...no przynajmniej na czas jakiś  :wink: 

tak poza tym to dzisiaj była kolejna próba mojego wejścia na strop...niestety znowu nieudana :sad:  ojciec dyrektor budowy wszedł, dziecko też, a matka polka nie... :sad:  wstyd, ale na samą myśl kręci mi się w głowie i dziwnie przewraca w żołądku. Pewnie to nie jest normalne, ale tak mam. Mały postęp jednak zrobiłam-bo na drabinie byłam już ze dwa szczeble wyżej... :big grin:

----------


## msdracula

Gosia jeszcze trochę i  na pewno się uda  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> skandal, hanba, zdrada i cotam jeszcze (aby sie jak najdokladniej wpisac w aktualna narodowa retoryke) bezwzglednie nalezy powolac komisje sledcza a winnych postawic przed trybunalem stanu.


nawet nie wiesz w jakim ciężkim szoku byłam jak weszłam do Waszego dziennika.. 
najpierw myślałam, że udzielasz się u innych, bo nie masz czasu na swoją budowę i jest przestój.. a tu okazje się, że wrrrr subskrypcja wyłączona..  w każdym razie już dziennik nadrobiony i teraz będę już na bieżąco..

*Gosiu* spokojnie jeszcze nie raz wejdziesz "na pięterko" ja co prawda weszłam na górę przed zalewaniem, ale nie przeszłam się po stropie.. a jak już wylany został, to po rusztowaniu w ciąży (5-6 miesiąc) "biegałam" :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> nawet nie wiesz w jakim ciężkim szoku byłam jak weszłam do Waszego dziennika..


no wiem ze robie bledy ale zeby az tak...  :wink: 




> najpierw myślałam, że udzielasz się u innych, bo nie masz czasu na swoją budowę i jest przestój.. a tu okazje się, że wrrrr subskrypcja wyłączona..  w każdym razie już dziennik nadrobiony i teraz będę już na bieżąco..


no  :big grin: 




> *Gosiu* spokojnie jeszcze nie raz wejdziesz "na pięterko" ja co prawda weszłam na górę przed zalewaniem, ale nie przeszłam się po stropie.. a jak już wylany został, to po rusztowaniu w ciąży (5-6 miesiąc) "biegałam"


dzis sie Gosia wciagnela na gore :smile:  a bylo to tak, siedzimy z Malym na gorze, ja krece wieniec, Maly ugina mi druciki (a ja je sobie potem prostuje no ale niech tam juz ugina) siedzac bezpiecznie na srodku, a tu gosia wynurza sie powoli po drabinie i nawiazuje sie dialog:
G - no ja bym nawet weszla, tylko nie wiem, nie wiem jak , jak ja mialabym potem zejsc
wymieniamy sie z Piotrkiem spojrzeniami znaczacymi
P - no mama, no, no jak to nie wiesz jak zejsc, no tak samo jak weszlas  :big grin: 

no i weszla, wbila mi paznokcie z dlonie ale weszla  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> no wiem ze robie bledy ale zeby az tak...


ha ha ha very funny..






> dzis sie Gosia wciagnela na gore a bylo to tak, siedzimy z Malym na gorze, ja krece wieniec, Maly ugina mi druciki (a ja je sobie potem prostuje no ale niech tam juz ugina) siedzac bezpiecznie na srodku, a tu gosia wynurza sie powoli po drabinie i nawiazuje sie dialog:
> G - no ja bym nawet weszla, tylko nie wiem, nie wiem jak , jak ja mialabym potem zejsc
> wymieniamy sie z Piotrkiem spojrzeniami znaczacymi
> P - no mama, no, no jak to nie wiesz jak zejsc, no tak samo jak weszlas 
> 
> no i weszla, wbila mi paznokcie z dlonie ale weszla


nooo i to jest postawa godna kobity :smile: 

ja dziś też wlazłam po konstrukcji schodowej.. oj jaka ja głupia  :big lol: .. zleźć nie umiałam, ale jak widać zeszłam :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ooo, to i na mnie już pora - nie będę gorsza od Gosi, a co  :tongue:  Tylko muszę wykombinować jakąś drabinę, bo wszystkie chłopy śmigają po rusztowaniach, ale to dla mnie już sport ekstremalny  :wink:  Też w sumie myślę, że wejść wejdę, tylko z tym zejściem będę musiała poczekać do wiosny, jak schody będą...

----------


## Gosia_A

noo dobra...kto chce się ze mnie nabijać to niech się nabija, ale dla mnie to i tak był wyczyn  :big grin:  dzięki temu zobaczyłam, jakie będziemy mieli widoki z góry i stwierdziłam, że będzie pięknie :smile: tzn. tylko z dwóch stron, ale zawsze :wink: z pokoju Piotrusia i drugiego dziecięcego :big grin:  całkiem ładny widok na moje kwiatki-rabatki, z łazienki na ogródki działkowe czyli też zielono, gorzej natomiast z widokiem z naszej sypialni, no ale tam i tak będziemy "tylko spali" :wink: najważniejszy jest parter-a tu zapowiada się bardzo słonecznie i przyjemnie :smile: 
wracając do mojego wczorajszego wyczynu...chciałam zaznaczyć, że weszłam po drabinie, ale zeszłam po rusztowaniu! (co prawda Tomasz mnie złapał z góry na deski rusztowania, ale potem już zeszłam sama-ha!!!)

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Kocurko*.. ja w ciąży po rusztowaniu skakałam.. gdyby to lekarka widziała, to by mnie chyba do łóżka przykuła.. 

*Gosia* najważniejsze, że zobaczyłaś widoki :smile:  ja jak weszłam do nas to prawie zamarłam jak się odwróciłam o 360o...

----------


## bury_kocur

Ej, Kamila, nie zrozumiesz mnie i Gosi  :no:  Ja w każdej ciąży robiłam takie rzeczy, że włos się jeży, ale nigdy powyżej 0,75m nad poziomem podłogi  :big grin:  Po prostu lęk wysokości to taka sprawa, że dopóki się nie oswoi sytuacji, to paraliż wszystkich członków i władz umysłowych gwarantowany  :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Ja nie zrozumiem??? no co Wy.. z racji, że mieszkam na 1 piętrze, to na balkon spokojnie wychodę, ale już piętro wyżej u brata to, boje się podejść do barierki i spojrzeć w dół

----------


## Kwitko

*GOSIA GRATULUJE*  :wave:

----------


## Gosia_A

dziękować, dziękować :wink:  wreszcie Ktoś mnie rozumie :big grin:  dziewczyny ja pod koniec ciąży  pokój malowałam i na czwarte pięterko budowy wchodziłam - więcej grzechów nie pamiętam (przeprowadziliśmy się 5 dni przed porodem), ale tak jak bure_kocurki napisały...to co innego...to jest silniejsze ode mnie, niedawno dopiero przezwyciężyłam strach, a właściwie tylko go trochę zdusiłam - przed chodzeniem po mostach/przez mosty. Jak byliśmy kiedyś nad Zalewem Solińskim to się poryczałam ze strachu, jak Tomasz z Małym na rękach podchodzili do barierek, aby zobaczyć tamę... :big grin:  potwornie kręciło mi się w głowie, nogi jak z waty-silniejsze niż zdrowy rozsądek...zdecydowanie silniejsze :sad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> potwornie kręciło mi się w głowie, nogi jak z waty-silniejsze niż zdrowy rozsądek...zdecydowanie silniejsze



 :big grin:  ja tak mialem jak kumpel z podstawowki przyjechal na grila...  :wink:

----------


## autorus

hihi moja zonka tez w ciazy malowała pokój dzieciakom. I nawet fajnie jej wyszło.  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zbrojenie idzie jak krew z nosa... tzn idzie, ale idzie powoli. dziubie sam wiec z kazda duperela musze biegac z gory na dol itp. na dzis dzien do zazbrojenia zostal mi tylko wieniec na poltorej scian szczytowych... czyli juz niewiele. na cale szczescie  :smile:  jutro nie tkne bo mamy gosci, w poniedzialek tez nie bo planuje ze przysiedzimy w pracy aby skonczyc maszyne... w kazdym razie do piatku uwine sie z zelastwem i moze w nastepna sobote obmuruje dookola i zaczne szalowac co tam jeszcze trzeba... moze zrobie jutro jakies zdjecia tego pancernika...  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> nie wywoluj bulki z pojemnika na chleb


Cześć pracy.
Dałeś strzałę ujemną na najdłuższych belkach? Jak zalejesz betonem przestrzeń między zadeklowanym pustakiem a dwuteownikiem skoro się stykają? szparami po bokach nie pójdzie i będą pustki  , trza odsunąć pustak od dwuteownika ze 5 cm( od spodu deska) i pomagać kijem przy zalewaniu. Przed zalaniem załatw regulowany metalowy stempel , podnieś każdą belkę parę centów i podrzuć szpachelką trochę mocnej zaprawy, powstanie rozkładająca nacisk  ,,poduszka''  ( to nic że masz wyrównujący wieniec, same belki maja nierówną powierzchnię styku ) zwłaszcza tam gdzie belki są na półce dwuteownika.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc bulka. jeszcze nie ma strzlaek porobionych bo nie jest docelowo podstemplowane i poszalowane. Strzalki porobie na koniec. Dzieki za sugestie z odsunieciem pustakow, zastanawialo mnie czy uda sie tam pozadnie napchac betonu.

pozdrawiam!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

szanowni czytacze, prosze o podpowiedzi

jak murowac kanaly z wentylacyjne z ceramicznych pystakow wentylacyjnych? do wymurowania mam 2 takie piony; jeden przy scianie nosnej (zlozony z 2 ciagow wentylacyjnych, prostopadle do wspomnianej sciany, czyli jeden pustak przyklejony do sciany. drugi pustak przyklejony do pierwszego); drugi pion wolnostojacy (zlozony z 6 ksztaltek w 2 rzedach po 3)

no i pytania: jak to stawiac? jakos kotwic do sciany tam gdzie mozna? jakos kotwic do siebie? jakos zbroic? jak? jak uszczelniac? itp itd?

zdecydowalem ze przed zalaniem stropu postawie jeszcze ile tylko sie wszelkich kominow i pionow. nie damy rady zrobic dachu i tak, wiec jak zaleje strop tydzien ozniej czy tydzien wczesniej to juz bez wielkiej roznicy... a jednak latwiej jak bede mial kominy...


mowimy o takich oto ksztaltkach

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Nie pchaj sie w Te kanaly ceramiczne! Taka rada. Kup prostokątne z kermazytu

 A jak juz sie upierasz to murujesz na przekladke, czyli tam gdzie masz dwa to zaczynasz jednym calym, a z drugim wychodzisz z polowki, tak zeby spoiny poziome nie byly na jednej wysokosci, to samo sie tyczy tego wiekszego pionu ( 6). Pustaki maja otwory w ktore mozesz wsadzic prety zeby je troche wzmocnic - ale malo to co daje. Trzeba pilnowac, zeby w srodku kanał byl czysty od zaprawy, mozesz zrobic taki tampon, i wraz z murowaniem podsuwać go do góry, zeby zbierał zaprawę która spadnie badz wycieknie podczas murowania. Zeby był szczelny, to już tylko sprawdzanie kazdego pustaka po wymurowaniu. Nie kotwisz kominów do sciany nośnej, ale taki kanał potem trzeba obmurowac pustakiem,  ( u mnie sa obmurowane na kazdym pietrze scianami dzialowymi). Murowałam kanały ceramiczne i  keramzytowe prostokatne, roznica jest kolosalna.
Drugi raz nie kupiłabym tych C1, nie na moje nerwy

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie mam miejsca na wielkie keramzytowe  :smile:  czytalem ze te powinno sie spinac spinkami z druta... mam sporo odpadow z fi6, moze sobie pogne i sprubuje

----------


## bury_kocur

Hm, ja czegoś nie rozumiem - te ceramiczne trzeba obmurować, to też zabiera miejsce. A na keramzytowe go nie masz. To może kup silikatowe? Fajnie się stawia, bo pustak kwadratowy, a kanał okrągły - jest sporo miejsca na klej, tylko ciężkie pioruństwo, ale masz od razu gładką ścianę, jest to mocne i masywne, nie trzeba dozbrajać czy wzmacniać.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tomkowi raczej chodzilo, ze nie ma miejsca w otworze, w stropie, a obmurowkę skonczy i tak 2cm pod stropem i wypelni dylatacje np pianką
Tomek, te spinki to slaby pomysl, tez kombinowałam, wkladac na przekładkę prety, ale sam sie musisz przekonać o tym najwidoczniej Zosiu Samosiu :cool:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ahaaaa... no pewnie  :smile:  Chyba jeszcze kofeina mi do mózgu nie doleciała  :roll eyes:

----------


## DEZET

> nie mam miejsca na wielkie keramzytowe  czytalem ze te powinno sie spinac spinkami z druta... mam sporo odpadow z fi6, moze sobie pogne i sprubuje


Nie rozumiem jak i gdzie Ci się nie zmieszczą keramzytowe? 
Pamiętaj o mocowaniu wewnątrz przy przechodzeniu przez strop i dach.
Ja dawałem 2 szpilki (po 1m) gwintowane ze złączkami i każdy pustak był przykręcony przez podkładkę poszerzaną i nakrętkę (fotki gdzieś na początku w dzienniku).

Jeden pustak podwójny i masz z głowy.  Podobnie z tymi potrójnymi:
http://www.roosens.pl/pustaki+keramzytowe+wentylacyjne.php

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

keramzytowe sa dla mnie za duze i tyle. koniec kropka postanowione  :smile:  piony beda z pustakow ceramicznych jak na zalaczonej wczesniej fotce. skoro od lat sie ich uzywa to znaczy ze sie da. piony mamy w takich miejscach ze kazdy cm2 podlogi jest istotny. po za tym ze pozwole sobie posluzyc sie cytatem, ciekawe czy autor sie domysli ze to jego slowa... "zreszta jak kobieta dala rade" to i ja dam  :wink:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Nie pchaj sie w Te kanaly ceramiczne! Taka rada. Kup prostokątne z kermazytu .Drugi raz nie kupiłabym tych C1, nie na moje nerwy


Święte słowa. Korzystanie z doświadczeń innych , bez popełniania samemu czyiś błędów, to jak widac wielka sztuka. Podobnie czasem nie ,,wpadnij na pomysł,, zastosowania kominów effe. 

ps. pustaki C1 tak dobrze się muruje że wiatr potrafi je przestawić, wprawdzie komin wentylacyjny miały być ,,osobiście''rozbierany na wiosnę , tymczasem mamy prawie zimę a w temacie cisza nie MSU ?
ps. nowe hasło: jak kobieta dała ciała , to ja też .

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bulka, to ze cos jest trudne nie oznacza ze efekty jaki przyniesie sa do niczego :smile:  postawie te piony i tyle, nie ma co na zapas lamentowac i uprawiac czarnowidztwa. podejrzewam ze z cegly pelnej, na zaprawie, tez muruje sie trudniej niz z BK na cienka spoine, ze nie wspomne o cegle recznie formowanej, krzywej jak ta na naszych slupkach :smile:  co nie oznacza ze wybor cegly pelnej zamiast BK jest bledem.

temat kanalow wentylacyjnych uwazam zatem za zamkniety, do czasu az pochwale sie ze skonczylem  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> postawie te piony i tyle, nie ma co na zapas lamentowac


Wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku.
Lamentować nie ma co, ale pare ku... i hu.. poleci jak zaczniesz murować C1. Pustaki do wentylacji przewiąż ze ścianą , zbrojenie nic nie da, w stropie można zalać betonem bez dylatacji, przy samej ścianie nośnej  strop się nie ugina.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

slyszalbys ile leci przy zbrojeniu ktorego nienawidze szczerze i z calego serca to bys nie uwierzyl :smile:  no ale pomimo ze klne gorzej niz szewc to jednak trzeba zbrojenie zrobic...

podsumowujac ten ktory mam przy scianie powiarze ze sciana (zreszta zgodnie z instrukcja montazu C1 z CERPOL'u) i zaleje bez dylatacji. ten ktory na razie jest wolnostojacy (na razie bo docelowo bedzie "polapany" dzialowkami z 3 ston) przy przejsciu przez strop jakos zdylatuje bo on stoi na srodku polaci stropu 4,5x4,5 metra i tam napewno jakos strop bedzie pracowal.

a wszelkie ku i chu jakie poleca, poleca pod adresem autora pomyslu pt "kupmy pustaki C1, przeciez dam rade je postawic"  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> tymczasem mamy prawie zimę a w temacie cisza nie MSU ?
> ps. nowe hasło: jak kobieta dała ciała , to ja też .


Cisza jak makiem zasiał, nie ma komu hałasować
Tez Cie pozdrawiam  :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

szanowni czytacze ujawnieni i ci tylko podgladajacy.  zbliza mi sie termin aby wybrac sie do RCKiK zeby oddac krew. wycieczke planuje na 20.10.

moze by tak ktos jeszcze wybral sie rownolegle? gdyby ktos mial ochote to namawiam. to jest wazne. to troche czasem boli - ale jest wazne.

 :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ach, Tomaszu, ja od dawna próbuję zostać krwiodawcą - mam idealną do tego grupę, 0 Rh-, czyli pasuje każdemu  :wink:  - ale co z tego, skoro od lat albo ciąża  :roll eyes: , albo za słabe wyniki... Ale za to jestem w banku dawców szpiku - może kiedyś komuś się przyda  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no ciaza i slabe wyniki wykluczaja... ale o ile mnie pamiec nie myli to w kwestii nowych mieszkancow w planach macie co najwyzej kolejnego kota a o wyniki masz jeszcze czas zadbac :smile: 

a powiedz przyslali ci z PolTransplantu info ze cie dopisali do bazy? ja po 2 latach od pobrania probek zadzwonilem do nich zapytac co sie dzieje...oczywiscie w bazie jestem, ale list z potwierdzeniem czy zostal wslany to nikt nie wie  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Tak, tak, tylko nowy kot ewentualnie (mam nadzieję, że moja rodzina tego nie przeczyta - wersja oficjalna brzmi: ani ćwierć sierściucha więcej!)  :wink: 

A co do nie tylko PolTransplantu, ale i 2 innych fundacji - zero informacji oczywiście, ale wiem, że jestem w bazie, bo była u nas dobrze zorganizowana i medialnie nagłośniona akcja poszukiwania dawcy dla dziewczyny i tym razem jednak góra do Mahometa się pokwapiła - na miejscu pobierali krew, dane i od razu do komputra  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

heheh, to ja najpierw przez prawie 10 miesiecy czekalem az Bydgoskie RCKiK dostanie na mnie "zlecenie" a potem kolejne 2 lata by sie dowiedziec (po telefonie) ze jestem w bazie...

----------


## bury_kocur

Zlecenie na Ciebie, powiadasz? Się to rozszerza, sektor mokrej roboty znaczy - miałam lokaty w Getin Banku i wypłacając pieniądze, za każdym razem na ich oryginalnym formularzu musiałam dopisać po *proszę o likwidację imię i nazwisko*, bo tak mają to sformułowane. Czułam się, jakbym wystawiała zlecenie na siebie  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Nas nie musisz namawiać, oddajemy oczywiście chociaż przez budowę trochę sprawę zaniedbujemy. A mnie ostatnio zawiesili  :sad:

----------


## max-maniacy

podziwiam krwiooddawaczy. szacun.
ja się jakoś do tej pory nie odważyłam. 

a w sprawach dachowych podjęte już jakieś decyzje?

----------


## nita83

Witam się w dzienniku i kibicuję serdecznie. Bedę czytała dla poprawy nastroju oraz z podziwem, że sam budujesz. Pamiętam jak mój tata budował dom. 
*kocurze* mamy taką samą krew  :smile:  dla innych dobrze, dla nas trochę gorzej  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> *kocurze* mamy taką samą krew  dla innych dobrze, dla nas trochę gorzej



gwoli scislosci to dla naszej strefy geograficznej bardziej powszechnym jest czynnik RH dodatni  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Toteż właśnie - 0 Rh- jest idealnym dawcą, za to najbardziej wymagającym biorcą  :smile:  A dodatkowo ujemnym kobitkom nieco pod górę ze względu na ciąże - ale na szczęście profilaktyka konfliktu serologicznego jest już na porządku dziennym. Koniec offtopa  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

a ja jestem 0 na plusie

----------


## rewo66

Witam 
Przebrnałem cały dziennik od A do dzisiaj. Fajnie się go czyta.  :tongue:  
Podziwiam za odwagę budowania własnoręcznie. Będę zaglądał tu od czasu do czasu. 
Acha co do dachu to nam kończyli dach w styczniu tego roku. Uważam że powinniście dać radę zadaszyć domek przed zimą. Do ostatecznej decyzji jeszcze macie trochę czasu.

Edit: Popieram krwiodawstwo sam oddaję krew już od dobrych kilkunastu lat.

----------


## Gosia_A

ja niestety krwi oddawać nie mogę, dlatego Tomasz oddaje za nas dwoje  :wink: 
ze spraw ogólnobudowlanych dorzucę tylko, że dzisiaj wsadziłam kolejną porcyjkę roślinek do naszego ogrodu :smile:  na razie oczywiście tylko przy płocie, ale i tak cieszą  :big grin:  jak już budowa się zakończy to pewnie będą miały z metr więcej  :wink:  a jutro zgrabiania liści i porządków jesiennych ciąg dalszy...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pada.... (tu nastepuje ciag pikania, piskow i innych maskujacych dzwiekow)...

nie zapowiada sie aby mialo przestac... mialem w planie skonczyc zbrojenie wienca, bo tak niewiele juz zostalo, poltora dlugosci sciany szczytowej... no ale w takim deszczu to cos slabo widze.

w takim ukladzie szybka zmaina planow musi nastapic, plan B jest potrzebny. no a skoro plan B to jedyne co pozostaje to piony z pustakow C1  :smile:  pod stropem wzglednie malo pada wiec jest szansa ze mnie od razu nie przemoczy.

Lece do Leroy'a po zaprawe, i do dziela. wieczorem sie pochwale efektami... jesli jakies beda  :big grin: 

ciao

----------


## Kwitko

A jednak przestało padać  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A jednak przestało padać




u nas tez... stad plan B diabli wzieli... choc to dziwne bo podobno zlego nie biora a w koncu to byl moj plan :> no ale coz, zrobi sie potem

zazbroilem do konca strop z wiencem...prawie  :smile:  zostalo mi ugiac 29 szt "eSek" do zeber rozdzielczych i podwiazac dolne prety... reszta gotowa.

po obmurowaniu bloczkiem #6 dowiaze jeszcze do winca prety pod slupki, ale to potem, teraz by mi przeszkadzaly tylko... najwazniejsze ze na jakis czas mam koniec (prawie) wiazania giecia ciecia itp  :big grin:  ha!

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Pamiętaj aby te boczki jeszcze deskami zabezpieczyć, bo są  spore wypory podczas zalewania betonem.
Bo rozumiem,  ze obmurowka dookoła ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

1. pamietam

2. tak dookola

 :smile:

----------


## Lukarna

Albo nigdy nie doczytałam albo moja skleroza jednak szaleje - wiedziałam, że budujecie w Wlkp ale zupełnie mi umknęło że tak blisko :smile: 

I cichutko tylko powiem, że zaglądam ale jakoś w sprawach technicznych nigdy nie mam nic do powiedzenia.
Ale szczerze podziwiam i trzymam kciuki :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Albo nigdy nie doczytałam albo moja skleroza jednak szaleje - wiedziałam, że budujecie w Wlkp ale zupełnie mi umknęło że tak blisko
> 
> I cichutko tylko powiem, że zaglądam ale jakoś w sprawach technicznych nigdy nie mam nic do powiedzenia.
> Ale szczerze podziwiam i trzymam kciuki



a zagladaj zagladaj  :smile: 

az tak blisko to znaczy ze jak?  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

> 1. pamietam
> 
> 2. tak dookola


no to masz szczęście  :roll eyes:

----------


## Lukarna

> a zagladaj zagladaj 
> 
> az tak blisko to znaczy ze jak?


A dziękuję, nie omieszkam :smile: 

Blisko nie aż tak bardzo ale wujek google krzyczy 39,5 :wink: 
Reszta na PW :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

skonczylem... ufff...

w kwestiach metalowych zstaly tylko prety pod 22 slupki ktore musze wpuscic z wienca. ale jak wspomnialem wczesniej to zostawiam na samiutki koniec, przed zalewaniem.

wyznaczylem sobie deadline na zalanie na koniec pazdziernika. realnie rzecz biorac mam jeszcze sporo pracy przy pionach i kominie, sporo szalowanie i nie ma co liczyc ze ciesla wejdzie w tym roku - juz potwierdzilem mu ze zapraszamy jak tylko pogoda pozwoli po zimie - trudno. nie ma sensu teraz tego planowac zarzynac sie fizycznie po to aby w efekcie i tak okazalo sie ze sie spierd...li pogoda albo i tak nie dam rady. 

tak wiec strop do konca pazdziernika, ale za to na gotowo (znaczy z kominami i pionami), a potem jak bedzie pogoda to scianka kolankowa i szczyty i drugi wieniec. na wiosne tymczasem ciesla i dach. inaczej tego nie widze.

poobmacywalem sobie doklaniej te pustaki C1... poustawialem, poobracalem, dogialem sobie takie spineczki z prefa fi6...i chyba nie bedzie tak zle :smile: 

po zestawieniu ze soba 6 ksztaltek (2 rzedy po 3 szt) i spieciu ich ze soba 8 wspomnianymi spinkami bez problemu mozna podniesc wszytskie 6 szt dzwigajac tylko za 1 bloczek. wszystko trzyma sie ladnie, stabilnie i pewnie. jesli dodatkowo w boczne kanaly wrzuce prety to powinno byc bardzo solidnie...  bede relacjonowal  :smile:  gdyby natomsiat MSU, bulke i DEZET'a piekly uszy i mieli czkawke to znaczy ze mieli racje i bardzo serdecznie ich wspominam podczas murowania przeklinajac tymsamym wlasny upor  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Czkawki to ja dawno nie miałem- będę się miał na baczności  :big lol: .

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

juz jutro...  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

:big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no ok... MSU, Bulka, DEZET, ostrzegaliscie mnie, dzieki  :smile:  gdybym nie zostal ostrzezony pewnie podszedl byl do tematu na luziku..i kto wie co by bylo...

ale ostrzezony zostalem...i mialem sie na bacznosci... bylem czujny jak... jak, jak tchorzofretka   :smile:  no i poszlo. po mekach jakie przechodzilem przy zbrojeniu murowanie wydaje sie dziecinna igraszka i przyjemna zabawa  :smile:  to prawda - kazda z tych cholernych cegiel jest inna, sa krzywe, nie trzymaja ani wymiarow, ani katow... nic... no ale bez przesady, spokojnie da sie z tego cos uzezbic :smile: 

kanaly w srodku zacieram dlonia aby byly gladkie, zaprawy nakladam tylko tyle ile trzeba aby zbyt wiele nie wpadalo do srodka... no i jakos to idzie :smile:  pion trzyma, wydaje sie szczelne... czego chcies wiecej  :smile: 

pustaki spinam miedzy soba spinkami zrobionymi z preta fi6, muruje fuga w fuge, czyli bez mijania jak to sugerowala MSU  ale za to zgodnie z instrukcja producenta.

pionu z dwoma kanalami zdarzylem postawic 8 warstw, pionu z 6 kanalami 3 warstwy. zdjec mam kilka to wieczorem wrzuce. jutro po pracy costam znow popchne i pewnie do konca tygodnia temat zamkne.

HOUK !


zdjecia zdjecia

spinka z preta fi6 o ktorej pisalem


a tak to jest pospinane (oczywiscie to jest przyklad "na sucho", juz docelowo jest fuga miedzy wszytskimi plaszczyznami)


i kawalek pionu z 2 kanalami


kanaly wychodza tak

----------


## DEZET

No i dobrze, choć i tak czkawki dostałem,więc trochę #@#^%$^&^$# pewnie posłałeś  :tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> No i dobrze, choć i tak czkawki dostałem,więc trochę #@#^%$^&^$# pewnie posłałeś


tak, ale dziekczynnych  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzis bylo troche gorzej... ale dlatego ze padalo i bylo juz ciemno jak sie zabralem  :smile: 

dalem rade polozyc 2 warstwy po 6szt i zwialem do domu bo ziab taki mnie przeniknal ze jeszcze teraz czuje na plecach gesia skorke :smile: 

oby jutro byla jakas przyjazniejsza aura...

----------


## DEZET

Padać nie powinno, ale będzie zimno- jakieś 5*. Z domu się nie chce wychodzić. Na prognozy: www.meteo.pl

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zimno jakos scierpie.

mam ambitny plan aby w sobote pokonczyc te 2 piony ktore mam rozgrzebane i moze zabrac sie za dymowy do kominka... sie zobaczy  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

No właśnie... z planami to jest zwykle tak, że się "je ma", a życie i tak swoje :mad: no ale gdyby się ich nie miało to pewnie byłoby jeszcze trudniej to wszystko ogarnąć. Ja natomiast mam w planach sobotnich ciąg dalszy porządków jesiennych, z uwzględnieniem kolejnej porcji roślin do naszego ogrodu :smile:  Pewnie niewiele zrobię poza sprzątaniem na budowie, chyba że kierownik samorobny zarządzi inaczej :big lol:  a piony-muszę przyznać-wychodzą (moim skromnym zdaniem) naprawdę bardzo estetycznie :smile:

----------


## rewo66

No właśnie plany trza mieć a czy się je juz realizuje w terminie to już jest inna bajka. Zbyt dużo innych czynników wchodzi w grę. 
Na zdjęciach widać tak na oko że piony są  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mam dobrego wykonawce (prawa reka :smile: ), wprawdzie jego pomocnik (reka lewa) to straszna sierota, lewus i len (nawet pisac nie potrafi!) ale jakos ogarniaja wspolnie  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

najważniejsze, że dobry humor Cię w tej zabawie nie opuszcza. 
na kanałach się nie znam, ale wiem, że faceci lubią być podziwiani, więc: pięęęęknie Ci wyszły. :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

> najważniejsze, że dobry humor Cię w tej zabawie nie opuszcza. 
> na kanałach się nie znam, ale wiem, że faceci lubią być podziwiani, więc: pięęęęknie Ci wyszły.


No nie tylko podziwiani.  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

szydercy :>


ide murowac

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

i znowu 2 warstwy po 6szt wyzej  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

braaaawwwoooo, braaaawooo, cuuudnie!! mój Mąż i jego pomocnicy-wspólnicy (ten z lewej i ten z prawej) są najwspanialsi na świecie... :big lol: 
(żeby nie było, że własna, osobista żona go nie podziwia ;P podziwia baaaaaaardzo)
może jutro pstryknę jakieś zdjęcie-żeby było bardziej aktualnie :smile:

----------


## rewo66

I zaraz sprawdzimy czy piony są prawidłowe  :big tongue:

----------


## Gosia_A

:big tongue: są idealne :big lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

Oto wierna żona, murem za mężem  :smile:  Prostym murem  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

taka żona to skarb :smile: 
teraz musisz się mężu Gosi odwdzięczyć za taką lojalność.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wyjedzie czlowiek na pol dnia do klienta i juz tu zadyme mi w dzienniku kreca...

piony sa, poziomy sa, dziury sa jak trzeba wszytsko jest  :smile:  nie podlizywac mi sie tu, co to ma byc za kolko wzajemnej adoracji  :smile: 

wrocilem dzis chwile wczesniej i udalo sie skonczyc pion kuchenno-spizarniany. wychylilem go jakies 3cm powyzej poziomu stropu i wyzej na razie nie ciagne.

jutro sprubuje skonczyc pion 6 kanalowy... oby pogoda sie utrzymala taka jak dzis  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Dzisiaj i jutro będzie popadywało w całej Polsce, ale w Poznańskim ma być przynajmniej ciepło.

----------


## Kwitko

Tomek u Ciebie zawsze świeże informacje pogodowe, nie ma po co telewizora włączać  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie pada, swieci slonce, jest przyjemnie cieplo

muruje  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Nie znudziło ci się już murowanie tych kanałów  :tongue: 
A gdzie dokumentacja że prosto w pionie w poziomie i dziurawo tam gdzie trzeba :big tongue:

----------


## nita83

jak będzie zimno, zaradzimy, wszyscy będziemy chuchać i dmuchać to temperatura się podniesie, u nas na pomorzu straszny ziąb

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

znowu przestoj od soboty... znowu nie mam kiedy tknac budowy... moze jutro sie uda zostac w domu.

----------


## rewo66

Tak to bywa ja też od niedzieli nic nie zrobiłem bo więcej obow. w pracy i człowiek wraca do domu o 18.00 to już nie ma sensu jechać na budowę.
Jutro mam wolne to jadę ocieplać ścianę zewnętrzną. Ma nie padać więc pogoda ok na takie prace. W weekend dalszy ciąg  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

pogodę mamy dziś przepiękną w Poznaniu/Luboniu!świeci słońce i jest cudnie!zapowiada się, że coś się dzisiaj będzie działo na budowie, tylko muszę chyba obudzić wreszcie kierownika, bo wrócił biedak nad ranem z pracy...
noooo toooo....miłego dnia!!! :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no tak... troche pospalem  :smile:  

no ale komin dymowo-wentylacyjny do kominka stoi, pion 6 kanalowy tymczasem czeka jeszcze na 3 ostatnie warstwy, moze uda sie to jutro zrobic. jesli tak to w sobote sprubuje obmurowac calosc dookola i moze wtedy uzupelnimy zdjecia  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

pogoda ma być super. więc owocnej pracy i obfitej fotorelacji. :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pogoda byla faktycznie super, no i dzieki temu udalo sie pokonczyc kominy. dodatkowo obmurowalem jeden ze szczytow bloczkami #6 i zabezpieczylem je deskami...

nie wiem czy sa jakies zdjecia, ja nie mialem czasu, ale jesli Gosia niczego nie zrobila to jutro uzupelnimy.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Oby zima odpuściła tak jak w tamtym roku i obyście dach zdążyli położyć..  zawsze w zimę coś w środku można dłubać.. a jeśli pokryjecie dach to okna tez w tym roku?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jesli wogole dach to tylko odeskowany i pokryty papa

okna to melodia przyszlosci, napewno nie wczesniej niz 2013

----------


## Gosia_A

Gosia zdjęcia oczywiście zrobiła, przedwczoraj również, ale jakoś nie przegrała...:/
nawet jeśli uda nam się jakimś cudem dach zrobić w tym roku to okien już na 100% nie...zresztą-najpierw i tak muszę zobaczyć na żywo u kocurków  :wink:  te szarości (chociaż mi konkretnie nie może wyjść z głowy bazaltowy, a nie grafitowy) :wiggle:

----------


## rewo66

Przy stosunkowo łagodnej zimie można dłubać także dalej bez okien wystarczy tylko zabezpieczyć otwory i heja  :yes: 
Mozna wykorzystac ten czas na np. dokładne rozplanowanie gniazdek włączników i inne prace koncepcyjne nie wymagające pracy fizycznej w warunkach zimowych. Ja rozrysowywałem każde pomieszczenie i nanosiłem planowane meble i porównywałem to w realu na miejscu rysując rózne kształty geometryczne na ścianach i podłodze  :big grin:  
Zróbcie z dachem jak najwięcej czyli odeskowanie i pokrycie go papą a okna na wiosnę. Budynek dobrze się wysuszy przez zimę. 
Będzie dobrze  :yes:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Wojtek dobrze prawi !
Jeśli zrobisz dach przed zimą, to do wiosny budynek się "ułoży", wyschnie etc.

----------


## Gosia_A

zmobilizowałam się...kilka zdjęć :smile: 

i coś, co mnie odpręża :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Gosia !
Dzisiaj przejrzałe zdjęcia w  wątku.
Podziwiam Twego Kolegę Małżonka !
Zrobił kawał wyśmienitej roboty. Sam  nie mam dwóch lewych rak i w domu chyba wszystko zrobię, ale po pracy i w soboty tyle wykonanej pracy.  Podziwiam.

----------


## Gosia_A

nooo baaa! zdolny jest mój Małżonek :big lol:  ale właściwie każda wolna chwila spędzona jest na budowie. czasami robi sobie wolny dzień-tak, jak dziś-byliśmy z naszym Łobuzem na wystawie psów :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bylismy na wystawie psow poniewaz nieuchronnie (no moze niekoniecznie wielkimi krokami... raczej maciupkimi kroczkami) zbliza sie dzien kiedy zamieszkamy u siebie... w domu  :smile:  a ten dzien lata temu ustalony zostal miedzy nami jako dzien kiedy w naszej rodzinie pojawi sie pies  :big grin:  tak, nasz pies, wlasny, osobisty. nie tesciow, nie dziadka - nasz.

no wiec korzystajac z okazji ze niedziela, ze blisko, ze trzeba troche czasu z dzieckiem... pojechalismy  :smile: 

kiedys marzyl mi sie bernardyn, no ale trafilem na "jutiubie" na filmik z inna "bestia" i zakochalem sie absolutnie, bezapelacyjnie i nieodwolanie  :smile:  lubie duze psy, tzn niby lubie psy ogolnie, ale jakos u nas widze wylacznie duzego. bedzie dom, kawalek ogrodu, wiec czemu by nie. chce nowofunlanda, niufka  :smile: 
najchetniej czarnego, ewentualnie brazowego, psa



ps. od jutra muruje dalej bloczki #6. na tydzien 44 natomiast mam zaplanowany urlop i zalanie stropu, a co potem... sie zobaczy.

pps. zeby nie bylo ze taka cala niedziele nic zupelnie, to troche zatroszczylem sie o nasze wozidlo, bo juz byl czas wielki troche odkurzyc, kilka kostek poprawic bo posniedzialy i pogasly lampy... przy okazji po 3 latach udalo sie tez naprawic "dupenhaizung"  :smile:  i nie beda nam juz rano marzly...nerki... tak ze dzien spedzony pozytecznie

----------


## rewo66

Ja uwielbiam psy mja żona tys, zresztą obecnie mamy 2 psy. Moja ulubiona rasa to wilczury. Ale w obecnym mieszkaniu to byłaby męka dla tak dużego psa więc są 2 jorki. Ale jak zamieszkamy to też rozglądnę się za jakimś wilczym szczeniaczkiem  :yes:

----------


## max-maniacy

małżonka chwalą pod niebiosa, a żona to co?  
Gosiu piękny ten Twój jesienny wianuszek. częściej pokazuj nam dzieła Twoich rąk. niezaprzeczalny talent! :yes: 

co do psów, to też uwielbiam, duże i małe. ale wizja rozkopanego ogrodu, obgryzionych drzewek i kup gdzie popadnie, każe mi się poważnie zastanawiać. z drugiej strony nie wyobrażam sobie domu bez psa. trzeba będzie chyba zbudować jakiś zamknięty wybieg, żeby nie latał wszędzie.

----------


## Gosia_A

max-maniacy: żona to tylko tutaj od sprzątania jest :wink:  ewentualnie od całej reszty "przyziemnej", więc niczym szczególnym się nie zajmuje  :wink: 
co do psa...wizja rozkopanego ogrodu niekoniecznie musi się spełnić-nooo-najwyżej kilka razy w roku pod ulubionym drzewem/drzewami (tak ma nasz-nienasz obecny pies), ale zawsze trzeba pójść na jakiś kompromis-tak, jak w małżeństwie  :big grin:  a kupy...no cóż-po dzieciach (i mężu) też trzeba sprzątać-niekoniecznie kupy, ale inny bałagan :wink:  poza tym można z psem wychodzić 3x dziennie na spacer poza ogród :wink: 
dla nas zamknięty wybieg jest nie do pomyślenia :smile: 
konflikt natomiast mamy z rasą...ja uwielbiam owczarki niemiecki-zwłaszcza długowłose, zresztą tylko z owczarkami miałam w życiu do czynienia, Tomasz upiera się przy nowofunlandzie...jest piękny, baa-cudny, tylko ta...ŚLINA...nie zniosłabym jej w domu...no więc konflikt trwa...

 :bash:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Gosiu !
Nowofundland to pies ogrodowy, im jest cholernie ciężko zimą w domu. Za ciepło.
Bliscy znajomi mają 2 sztuki i one zimą chodzą spać na  taras! Tam im jest dobrze. Same wybrały to miejsce.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

krzysztof, masz u mnie wodke  :smile:  daleko mieszkasz?  :big grin:

----------


## Dzustaa

Gosiu, serdecznie Wam kibicuję w budowie  :smile:  Fajny macie projekt, z zewnątrz dość niepozorny, a pojemny wewnątrz, podziwiam konsekwencję Twojego męża  :smile: 
My też założyliśmy sobie, że gdy tylko sie wprowadzimy do domu (mamy teraz SSO, dach zapapowany), pojawi się u nas pies - owczarek niemiecki, także wspieram Twój wybór  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Miasto Uć.
Czyli w Poznańskie , to rzut kamieniem.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

OK, pitolenia o psach i pochwal litanie czas zakonczyc  :smile: 

Mam konkretne pytanie i licze na konkretne odpowiedzi. Zasiegnalem juz opini naszego Kierownika, ale niczego nie bede sugerowal.

Padla propozycja ze strony ciesli a przy okazji dostarczyciela drewna (no trafil sie nam taki wlasnie pan 2w1, ma swoj tartak i swiadczy uslugi tartaczne oraz ciesielskie, dekarstwem z tego co wiem tez sie paraja). Rozmawialismy dzis o planach i o tym jak trudno je aktualnie sprecyzowac w kwestii terminu, chocby nawet okreslonego z dokladnoscia miesiaca. 

Z uwagi na koniecznosc zaplanowania sobie zakupow surowca i zimowej przerwy w jego dostawie Pan zaproponowal, ze jesli jestesmy zdecydowani na jego ekipe (a jestesmy, i nie tego dotyczy moje pytanie) toon proponowal by abysmy pocieli drewno juz teraz. Potem dostarczyli by je do nas, u nas by je posztaplowali jak nalezy, pospinali, zabezpieczyli i zostawili. Drewno czekalo by u nas az bedziemy gotowi do montazu i sobie wysychalo. Na montaz wg ciesli potrzebowali beda 4-5 dni na budowie, ale majac juz drewno u nas moga wskoczyc w dowolnej chwili kiedy bedzie pogoda.

Generalnie brzmi rozsadnie, oczywiscie mamy obawy czy aby drewno nie bedzie u nas nasiakac sobie woda (ot chocby wilgocia z powietrza), czy to nie jest proba "zlapania klienta", czy drewnu nic zlego sie nie stanie itp. Zadalem te pytania kierownikowi, dostalem odpowiedz, teraz zadaje tutaj.

Z drugiej strony majac juz na miejscu i pod reka nasz dach bylbym spokojniejszy i pewnie mialbym wieksza motywacje i zapal do murowania. Wygdaje sie tez ze cala operacja montazu faktycznie mogla by sie odbyc sprawniej.

Bierzemy pod uwage takie rozwiazanie tylko i wylacznie dlatego ze w tym przypadku tartacznik = ciesla, wiec nie widze opcji marudzenia i narzekania ze drewno nie takie, ze zle skladowane itp itd, tym bardziej ze sami by to posztaplowali i przygotowali do lezakowania...


no i o... i teraz niech sie madrzy wypowiedza  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Może nie będzie to mądrość nad mądrościami, ale jeśli cena dobra - to ja bym się skusiła. W końcu w tartaku jak to drewno niby leżakuje? Nie inaczej niż u Was na budowie  :smile:  Można tylko prowizorycznie zadaszyć jakąś plandeką. A co z impregnacją?

----------


## krzysztof5426

Dobrze złożone drewno na budowie, z dobrym zabezpieczeniem przeciw nasiąkaniu to sensowny sposób jego suszenia. Poza tym będziesz sam, lub z pomocą Koleżanki Małżonki mógł odpowiednio je zabezpieczyć, wybranymi przez siebie preparatami. Spróbuj podpisać z facetem choć szczątkową umowę na materiał i wykonanie. Nawet gdybyś musiał dać mu za tę robotę zadatek. Jestem za.
Bałbym się tylko długich rąk i tych, co im się przyda, właśnie w tej chwili jest im potrzebna jedna deseczka.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

drewno bylo by do nas przywiezione zaimpregnowane i zostalo by zabezpieczone, czyli przykryte, odpowiednio posztaplowane i pospinane aby sie nie poskrecalo podczas wysychania - to jest info od cieslotartacznika.

cena jest pozapoznanska. nie jest najnizsza posrod tych ktore znalazlem (o prawie stowke na kubiku sa drozsi niz najtansi na jakich trafilem) ale skulilo nas ze robia kompleksowo, czyli pracuja na swoim drewnie, a co za tym idzie my nie musimy sie martwic aby zgrac w czasie surowie i ciesle oraz sluchac marudzenia ze "panie ale to drewno to pan chyba jakis drugi gatunek kupil", albo ze costam sie nie da, bo drewno nie takie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

krzysiek, u nas nie ma zlodziejstwa na budowie. mieszkamy po sasiedzku, przez plot budowy mamy warsztat mechaniczny ze strozem, na dzialce biega owczarek niemiecki. nic nie ma prawa zginac. drewno klacy C27 przyjechalo by zaimpregnowane preparatem imprapol pq 40. oczywiscie wymagana byla by zaliczka, a przy dostawie reszta zaplaty za material.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomek. 
Za materiał, rozumiem,  zaliczka i reszta ceny przy odbiorze materiału.
Taki impas.
Daj zadatek, nie zaliczkę, za  wykonawstwo i niech Ci podpisze pokwitowanie !!!

----------


## bowess

U nas leżało "na placu" prawie pół roku. Przyjechało jakoś koniec lutego albo początek marca, a na początku sierpnia zostało wykorzystane. Na sztapelku, poprzekładane, przykryte z góry.

Kwestia kluczowa, czyli "czy pokręciło".  :smile:  Parę krokwi gdzieś tam sobie znalazło miejsce na lekki ruch i straciło idealną prostotę, ale nie było to odchylenie, które wygenerowałoby jakiekolwiek problemy przy montażu. Tyle, że stojąc na ziemi, na wprost konkretnej krokwi było widać że koniec nie jest idealnym prostokącikiem, tylko ma leciuteńki "gib". No ale takie coś to można praktycznie na każdym dachu znaleźć, więc no drama. Zwłaszcza, że u nas wszystko zakryte dechą czołową i podbitką.

----------


## DEZET

Warto aby drzewo sobie spokojnie poleżało, bo jak na hura będziesz kupował tuż przed robieniem dachu to przywiozą świeże i mokre, które schło i trzeszczało będzie na dachu. Ja bym brał więcej przemawia za niż przeciw.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Warto aby drzewo sobie spokojnie poleżało, bo jak na hura będziesz kupował tuż przed robieniem dachu to przywiozą świeże i mokre, które schło i trzeszczało będzie na dachu. Ja bym brał więcej przemawia za niż przeciw.


Podpisuje sie obiema rękami, przerobiłam na własnej skorze lekcje lezakowania drewna w tartaku ( czyt. cięli w ostatniej chwili, a raczej po terminie).
Lepiej takie, które u Ciebie polezakuje niz prosto z lasu i wykrecone potem na dachu, tak czy siak, zeby drewno wyschlo i wysezonowało sie porządnie, to podobno potrzeba ok 1.5 roku - dwóch lat, pytam sie kto ma taką więźbę.
Zadatkuj i niech leży

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok. wszyscy mozecie byc kierownikami budowy :smile:  macie podobne zdanie co nasz osobisty.

dzieki!

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Ja też chciałam się wypowiedzieć.. ale moja wypowiedź byłaby taka jak inne.. brać i niech leżakuje..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ja też chciałam się wypowiedzieć.. ale moja wypowiedź byłaby taka jak inne.. brać i niech leżakuje..



ok, zatem tez dostajesz medal  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Tak jak *DEZET* pisze to jest raczej standard - bicie więźby "na mokro". Po sąsiedzku nie widziałam inaczej. Cieślom też to pasuje - mają świeżo cięte więc proste. No i niby jak pozbijają wszystko to już nie ma jak się pokręcić przy schnięciu, ale nie jest to niestety prawda. Kręci, trzeszczy, czasem pęka.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

oj wykręca się i to bardzo widać po mojej więźbie.. krokwie mam łukowate :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok, ja czuje sie przekonany, zobaczymy co szanowna zona  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Brać ale tak by lezakowało u ciebie a nie w tartaku. Jaką będziesz miał pewność że na wiosnę dostaniesz te leżakowane  :wink: 
U mnie też trochę poskręcało ale nie duzo 2 jętki i 1 słup.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Warto aby drzewo sobie spokojnie poleżało, bo jak na hura będziesz kupował tuż przed robieniem dachu to przywiozą świeże i mokre, które schło i trzeszczało będzie na dachu.


Jeżeli drewno będzie pod porządnym zadaszeniem a nie plandeką , jeżeli SAM ( po doczytaniu jak) zestaplujesz  i stężysz krokwie, jeżeli ( po doczytaniu jak) zabezpieczysz je przed szkodnikami drewna ( kuzkowate zlecą się z całej okolicy  zwabione olejkami eterycznymi drewna zwłaszcza w czerwiecu i lipiecu), to jętki , krokwie, kontry i łaty( długości łat i kontr,przemyśl!!)  ,deskowanie można brać. Końce krokwi zabezpiecz.  WAŻNE !!! murłaty  brać dopiero na parę dni przed montażem, grube przekroje bardzo trudno skutecznie stężyć, wykręcone tragicznie się montuje nie da się nagiąc czy wyprostować a najszybciej popękają i poskręcają się, mogą być świeże i mokre ,nie ma to większego znaczenia dla konstrukcji bo leżą na ścianie.itp. przed decyzją o wyborze cieśli zapytaj o min 3 zadowolonych klientów i oglądnij ich więżby, jak takich cieśla nie wskaże ( po np. 20 latach praktyki) to rozglądnij się za innym. Rośmieszyłeś mnie tym c 27 i rzekomym impregnatem, może takie drewno sprzedają  fabrykom produkującym coś z drewna ,ci to się znają i umieją to zmierzyć czy zbadać. dostaniesz to co aktualnie potną i na parę godzin zanurzą w wannie i tyle. poczytaj ile kosztują ipregnaty, ile impregnatu idzie na kubik drewna, ile trzeba suszyć drewno a potem jak długo zanurzac w kąpieli by impregnat skutecznie wniknął na odpowiednią głębokość, w Polskich realiach to mrzonka choć pewnie są uczciwi ale u nich kubik kosztuje od 2000 zł wzwyż. przemyśl jedyną skuteczną ( jeżeli sam osobiście będziesz to kontrolował) impregnację ciśnieniową.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzieki bulka!

przytoczylem parametry z oferty, czy i jak to zweryfikowac to juz druga strona medalu. drewno zostalo by posztaplowane i pospinane przez pozniejszego wykonawce konstrukcji oczywiscie przy mojej obecnosci i pomocy.

lezalo by u mnie przez zime, licze ze maks do lutego, wiec lipiec sierpien nie wchodza w gre. zreszta chyba w miesiacach o jakich pisze nie bardzo jest opcja na jakiesz szkodniki?

----------


## Gosia_A

Żona czuje się przekonana :wiggle:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Kolego Bułka !
A taka mikstura / pokost, terpentyna, biel ołowiowa, ta malarska/ nie zabezpiecza drewna w stopniu wystarczającym ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok, ciesla podeslal namiary na zadowolonych klientow, zaproponowal nawet abym podjechal to obwiezie mnie budowach w okolicy na ktorych robili wiezby... brzmi rozsadnie

mysle ze decyzja zapadla...  :big grin:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> ok, ciesla ...zaproponowal nawet abym podjechal to obwiezie mnie budowach w okolicy na ktorych robili wiezby..


Zanim pojedziesz musisz się wyedukować , zrobisz dobre wrażenie inwestora który nie da sobie odwalić kichy, będziesz umiał zapytać i zrozumiesz odpowiedż. A więc dokładnie postudiuj własną więżbe dachu i zapamiętaj najważniejsze wymiary, poczytaj o połączeniach drewna gwozdziami i śrubami, poczytaj o twardzieli i bieli drewna, o sinicy i pleśniach , o kuzkowatych szkodnikach drewna, o impregnatach. weż aparat i cykaj foty podobnym do Twojej konstrukcją. obcykaj  zwłaszcza okap dachu , podbitki, kominy, przyda się przy wyborach wzorów czy kolorów.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Kolego Bułka !
> A taka mikstura / pokost, terpentyna, biel ołowiowa, ta malarska/ nie zabezpiecza drewna w stopniu wystarczającym ?


niestety nie jestem chemikiem i zwyczajnie nie wiem, jeżeli masz wiedzę jak działa i na co taka mikstura jest dobra to napisz chętnie poczytam. sam stosuję gotowe impregnaty kupione w hurtowni.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a co mysliscie o tym srodku ktory wymienilem? Imprapol PQ40. widze ze to jakis miedziowy impregnat do zastosowan przemyslowych ?

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> a co mysliscie o tym srodku ktory wymienilem? Imprapol PQ40. widze ze to jakis miedziowy impregnat do zastosowan przemyslowych ?


taki sam dobry jak większość innych, najważniejsze jak zostanie użyty w tartaku ( czy wysuszone drewno zanurzą na odpowiedni czas, temp kąpieli i stężenie impregnatu w wodzie , tu jest pies pogrzebany)   . nie zabezpiecza przed ogniem,  sprzedawany w ilościach przemysłowych min72kg  - problem z dokupieniem np 5kg do malowania przyciętych końcówek,  zadzwoń do producenta i zapytaj z jaki innym konfekcjonowanym impregnatem można go łączyć.

----------


## DEZET

*Bułkazmasłem* dobrze prawi- poczytać, pooglądać, dotknąć, itd... A niby drewno to... "bułka z masłem"  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Robiłem to tak.
Do terpentyny, na ciepło, dodawałem tlenek ołowiu i następnie łączyłem to z pokostem .
Tlenek ołowiu powoduje, że pokost po tygodniu wysycha.
Uwaga ! Metoda sprawdza się latem, kiedy jest ciepło. Takie są zalecenia przy jej stosowaniu. Nie wiem, jak sprawdzi się ta metoda gdy jest zimno, nigdy nie malowałem drewna tą miksturą w chłodne dni.
Płot , ale też inne elementy drewniane po 20 latach wyglądają nieźle.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Robiłem to tak.
> Do terpentyny, na ciepło, dodawałem tlenek ołowiu i następnie łączyłem to z pokostem .
> Płot , ale też inne elementy drewniane po 20 latach wyglądają nieźle.


Kłopotem może okazać się fakt że terpentyna jako łatwopalna może nie nadawać się na konstrukcję dachu wewnątrz budynku, płot nie wymaga takich zabezpieczeń przeciwpożarowych jak więżba ale skoro po 20 latach na słońcu, deszczu i śniegu wygląda dobrze to znaczy że warto to zapamiętać.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Z tego co pamiętam, to terpentyna jest tylko " rozpuszczalnikiem " pokostu i ulatnia się po pewnym czasie.
Wiem jeszcze, że jak nie było można dostać terpentyny, to stosowano benzynę, chyba lakową.
Tlenek ołowiu pracuje za " utwardzacz pokostu" i truciznę na robactwo.
Sposób zabezpieczania bardzo stary. Przedwojenny, ale doskonały.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

obdzwonilem klientow ktorych p. cieslotartacznik podal jako swoje referencje. wszyscy zgodnie chwala. jedna wiezba jest sprzed roku, zarowno drewno jak i wykonanie, druga jest swierzytka bo po weekendzie bedzie montowana (przez innego ciesle ktory na razie zdarzyl tylko odebrac surowiec pod wzgledem jakosciowym - bez uwag). w przypadku klienta u ktorego bylo i drewno i konstrukcja przed rokiem zadowolenie bylo na tyle trwale ze w tym roku zlecil wykonanie zadaszenia nad tarasem, wraz z obrobka dekarska - rowniez z pozytywnym efektem.

pan nie widzi zadnego problemu abysmy spisali umowe na wykonanie wiezby oraz na jej montaz.

mam nadzieje ze to nie tylko pozory, i faktycznie trafilismy na dobra ekipe i w koncowym efekcie bede ich mogl polecac na prawo i lewo.

mowiac szczerze od samego poczatku, juz od pierwszego kontaktu zrobili na mnie dobrze wrazenie. odpowiedz na moje zapytanie przyszla szybko, byla konkretna (nie najtansza wcale, ale zupelnie rozsadna), pan zaproponowal ze podjedzie (ponad 50km) w dowolnie wybranym dniu aby obejrzec u mnie oryginaly rysunkow i generalnie budowe i lokalizacje (poniewaz ze skanow nie bylo widac wyraznie wszytskich wymiarow), po obejrzeniu oryginalow rysunkow dostalem aktualizacje oferty... no kurde, naprawde lubie takie podejscie.

jeden z panow z ktorymi dzis rozmawialem (ten podany jako referencje) tez wlasnie na ten aspekt zwrocil uwage - obsluga klienta przez zamowieniem, oraz terminowosc po zamowieniu. chwalil ze na budowie podczas montazu mial 4-5 ludzi i prace szly naprawde sprawnie. kierownik nie mial zadnych uwag odbierajac konstrukcje

ze spraw ciut mniej przyjemnych to niestety zrobilo sie zimno... dzis pewnie bedzie przymrozek.  zastanawiam sie czy zamawiajac beton na strop (zalewamy 02.11) nie wziac go z dodatkiem na mroz...

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Nie wiem jak u Was, ale u nas dość mroźno.. tzn czuć w powietrzu mróz.. ale to chyba ta bliskość gór.. zadzwoń do betoniarni i podpytaj.. czasem wystarczy z samego rana zadzwonić w dniu dostawy aby dodali preparat na mróz, bo dziś to możemy gdybać.. a za tydzień będzie plus 10oC

----------


## Kwitko

Chyba weź z dodatkiem bo dziś zimno jak choinka. My nawet odpaliliśmy piec  :smile: 
Życzę Ci abyś trafił na rzetelnego wykonawcę, z tego co piszesz powinien być ok. Spróbuj pogadać z nim po "fachowemu" będziesz wiedział ile on wie.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> niestety zrobilo sie zimno... dzis pewnie bedzie przymrozek.  zastanawiam sie czy zamawiajac beton na strop (zalewamy 02.11) nie wziac go z dodatkiem na mroz...


Oczywiście że wziąść  dodatki, temp   w dniu lanie to nie wszystko, beton musi wiązać wiele dni , jak przyjdą duże mrozy to będzie kiepsko , to nie fundament gdzie ziemia z dołu ma np.0 stopni  , wychładzanie z góry i z dołu jednocześnie. Co można zrobić ?można zakryć okna choćby grubą folią , na górę stropu po stwardnieniu   położyć styropian, od dołu przez jakiś tydzień w największe mrozy rozpalać nocą koksownik. Życzę Wam by nie było mrozu.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
W tym tygodniu temperatury mogą być na minusie, ale w przyszłym powinien być plus.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

hej, dzwonilem do betoniarni. dodatek na mrozy daja z punktu od 15 padziernika (czemu tak?).

u nas delikatnie pruszy snieg, pomimo ze mamy w zaleznosci od termometru od 4,5 do 6 stopni na plusie  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> dodatek na mrozy daja z punktu od 15 padziernika (czemu tak?).


http://budownictwo-monolityczne.pl/r...nowe-zima.html

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zimno dzis bylo. zimno i nie przyjemnie. no ale nie bardzo mamy komfort aby sobie pogode do pracy wybierac i isc na budowe tylko w ladne dni... wiec ubralismy sie cieplej i jazda

"prosze by dobrze zrozumiano mnie", celowo pisze w liczbie mnogiej bo uwaga, szanowna zona inwestorka, naczelna prostoscianosprawdzaczka itd uzyskala nowy tytul. nowy zaszczytny stopien, nowa sprawnosc...  nie chce uprzedzac faktow bo napewno pochwali sie sama  :smile: 


bilans na dzis: jeden szczyt i sciana frontowa obmurowana bloczkiem #6 i zabezpieczona deskami, belka nad schodami czesciowo wyszalowana i ulozony strop, zabraklo mi 2 belek o dlugosci 160cm aby uniknac szalowania- kupie w poniedzialek i skoncze ukladanie na amen, zabraklo mi desek szalunkowych - w poniedzialek dokupie. 

niby termometr nie wskazal dzis ponizej 4 stopni, ale bylo przenikliwie zimno, wial wiatr, prawie caly dzien lekko pruszyl snieg... brrrr

ale mam sposob aby taka pogode przetrwac, wlasciwie 2 sposoby  :wink: 

1. duzo witaminy "C", zazywac w kieliszkach lub szklankach w formie schlodzonej, najlepiej z lodem, po zazyciu nie wolno prowadzic pojazdow mechanicznych (wlasnie zazywam swoja dawke, zainteresowanych odsylam do przepisu gdzies na wczesniejszych stronach :smile: )

2. nacieranie AMOLem - niektorych moze to smieszyc, ale ja stosuje regularnie :smile:  AMOL ma moc : wystarczy natrzec sie przed snem i rano budzimy sie "jak mlody bog", po pierwsze primo dlatego ze AMOL ma moc jak juz nieomieszkalem wspomniec, po drugie primo dlatego ze zaden partner o zdrowych zmyslach w tym o zmysle powonienia nas nie tknie i mozemy sie spokojnie wyspac zajmujac wieksza czesc lozka  :big grin: 

milej niedzieli zycze

----------


## rewo66

> .....   ale mam sposob aby taka pogode przetrwac, wlasciwie 2 sposoby 
> 
> 1. duzo witaminy "C", zazywac w kieliszkach lub szklankach w formie schlodzonej, najlepiej z lodem, po zazyciu nie wolno prowadzic pojazdow mechanicznych (wlasnie zazywam swoja dawke, zainteresowanych odsylam do przepisu gdzies na wczesniejszych stronach)
> 
> 2. nacieranie AMOLem - niektorych moze to smieszyc, ale ja stosuje regularnie AMOL ma moc : wystarczy natrzec sie przed snem i rano budzimy sie "jak mlody bog", po pierwsze primo dlatego ze AMOL ma moc jak juz nieomieszkalem wspomniec, po drugie primo dlatego ze zaden partner o zdrowych zmyslach w tym o zmysle powonienia nas nie tknie i mozemy sie spokojnie wyspac zajmujac wieksza czesc lozka 
> 
> milej niedzieli zycze


Pierwszy sposób wczoraj na wieczór zastosowałem ale drugi ho ho hooooo  :yes:  Gdzie kupuje się Amol?  :big grin: 

Fakt zimno wczoraj było. U ciebie śnieg a u mnie deszcz cały zmokłem i w sumie też zmarzłem. Czy ta zima musi o sobie przypominać? Okropność nie lubię zimy.!!!!!!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

AMOL, lub np AROMATOL kupisz w aptekach lub sklepach zielarskich  :smile: 

polecam

----------


## rewo66

Dzięki 
To jakiś szwedzki wynalazek. Mądry naród :big grin:  Za pół godziny jadę na do domu dalej walczyć chociaż u nas dziś lezy 2 cm warstewka białego guano.  :mad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

my mamy bezchmurne niebo, pikne stopnie a termometr na scianie mowi 4,9 stopnia  :smile: 

tak ze nie ma tragedii.

----------


## Gosia_A

> bo uwaga, szanowna zona inwestorka, naczelna prostoscianosprawdzaczka itd uzyskala nowy tytul. nowy zaszczytny stopien, nowa sprawnosc...  nie chce uprzedzac faktow bo napewno pochwali sie sama


ja raczej skromna i wstydliwa jestem...co się będę chwaliła  :wink: 
AMOL cudny jest... :big grin:

----------


## cronin

Uuu widzę, że Amol potrafi nieźle zakręcić w głowie  :smile:  u mnie też ładnie dzisiaj, a wczoraj calutki dzień śnieżyca  :jaw drop: 
Ale idzie ocieplenie  :wink:  jeśli ja dam radę w końcu  zadaszyć to Wy napewno dacie radę ze stropem. Do okrycia betonu dobre są słomiane maty, lepsze niż folia.
Pozdrowionka zostawiam  :bye:

----------


## bury_kocur

Dzisiaj piękna pogoda, przynajmniej trochę na północ od Was, Tomaszu  :smile:  Nic, tylko do roboty  :big grin: 
A z Amolem to jakaś reaktywacja się dzieje chyba - pamiętam jak byłam piękna i młoda, to święcił on triumfy na obozach, jako dodatek np do herbatki, coby się rozgrzać, przeziębienia nie złapać itd. Bo, jak wiadomo, w wakacje przeziębienia to powszechna sprawa  :big grin:  A teraz znów moda wraca, tylko uroku użytkowania już nie ma  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czy jesli nie lubie herbaty to powinienem pic sam amol ze szklanki ?:> bo do kawy jakos mi nie pasuje...

----------


## bury_kocur

Tak, wal sam  :smile:  Mówiło się wtedy, że Amol jest dobry na wszystko, więc skutki picia kawy pewnie też niweluje  :smile:  No, to dla zdrowotności  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

spotkal moze ktos AMOL w butelkach po 500ml i wiecej? bo jesli sam ze szklanki to wychodzilo by ze buteleczke 100ml nalezalo by na raz...  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

> święcił on triumfy na obozach, jako dodatek np do herbatki, coby się rozgrzać, przeziębienia nie złapać itd.


my tam nacieramy się Amolem namiętnie...a że ostatnio wszystko nas boli to smarujemy się często  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dobra, koniec o dolegliwosciach, ziololecznictwie oraz spirytusie. swoja droga od razu czlowiek czuje ze mieszka w polsce... wystraczy rzucic haslo  "spirytus" i sie wszyscy ozywiaja  :big grin: 

temat na dzis: schody

w zasadzie niby temat odlegly...ale nie az tak poniewaz potrzebuje je ogarnac aby poprawnie zaszalowac belke nad schodami. niestety w tym miejscu projekt jakby nie do konca ma rece i nogi... ("sa pewnie niedociagniecia" chcialo by sie powiedziec...)

ponizej rysunek na szybko. pytanie czy ksztalt schodow "na zakrecie" bedzie ok?  szerokosc stopni prostych 28,75cm, wysokosc 17,95cm, wymiary klatki sa podane, wysokosc do pokonania 305cm (uwzgledniajac juz podlogi "na gotowo" na gorze i na dole)

jest ok ?

----------


## bury_kocur

Schody 5,6 i 11,12 na oko dziwnie wąskie. Zwłaszcza 5 i 12. Czy one będą wylewane czy drewniane, bo nie pamiętam?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zelbetowe


no i wlasnie. za cholere nie wiem jak ugryzc zakret

niby na dzis dzien potrzebna mi byla tylko wysokosc, ale skoro juz usiadlem to chcial bym je sobie rozrysowac po ludzku

----------


## WiolaB

Witam, dawno tu nie zaglądałam z braku czasu i sporo było do czytania :big grin:  
U nas już bliżej jak dalej do zamieszkania, we wtorek będę malować ściany w naszym TK12. Tylko kolory muszę wybrać jakieś.  Mebelki do kuchni już zamówione. Reszta też. Tylko jak pomyślę o przeprowadzce to słabo mi się robi....
Miłego wieczorku, Pozdrawiam W.

----------


## bury_kocur

Hm, a czy one nie mogą wyjść poza te wymiary? Nie możesz trochę wydłużyć biegu?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Hm, a czy one nie mogą wyjść poza te wymiary? Nie możesz trochę wydłużyć biegu?



bura: nie


Wiola: jak ja bym chcial zeby robilo mi sie slabo na mysl o przeprowadzce...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

drobna poprawka

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> za cholere nie wiem jak ugryzc zakret......chcial bym je sobie rozrysowac po ludzku


Gryżć  normalnie zebami . 17X 17,95= 305,15 , jeżeli  305 masz między GOTOWYMI podłogami parteru i piętra to nic nie dasz na stopnie np, kafle , deski czy panele bo pierwszy będzie wyższy o ostatni niższy o grubość np.kafelka . poręcz w zabiegowych na zewnątrz

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Gryżć  normalnie zebami . 17X 17,95= 305,15 , jeżeli  305 masz między GOTOWYMI podłogami parteru i piętra to nic nie dasz na stopnie np, kafle , deski czy panele bo pierwszy będzie wyższy o ostatni niższy o grubość np.kafelka . poręcz w zabiegowych na zewnątrz


czesc bulka

zle sie wyrazilem, 305 cm to wysokosc od podlogi do podlogi bez uwglednienia wykonczeniowej warstwy, czyli od betonu do  betonu. na to przyjda plytki lub panele. na schody mozliwe ze tez plytki. nie mam pojecia czy gosia ma juz jakis pomysl.

czy stopnie zabiegowe powinny miec w ktoryms miejscu jakas okreslona szerokosc? niby znalazlem informacje ze w polowie szerokosci stopnia wszytskie stopnie powinny miec taki sam wymiar... ale nijak mi to nie pasuje, bo w przypadku tych najszerszych zabiegowych polowa wypada w dziwnym miejscu i wynik ma sie niejak do reszty wynikow.

----------


## bury_kocur

Według moich danych, schody zabiegowe powinny mieć min. 25 cm szerokości, licząc 40 cm od balustrady.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok, tylko rozumiem ze tak jak napisal bulka przy zabiegowych balustrada po zewnetrznej ?


jesli od zewnetrznej porecz to wychodzi tak:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Według moich danych, schody zabiegowe powinny mieć min. 25 cm szerokości, licząc 40 cm od balustrady.


bury dobrze radzi, robić  najszersze jak się da ( a nie wiele da się zakombinować bo klatka i liczbę stopni nie da się zmienić) . ze względu na budowę stawu skokowego łatwiej wejść niż zejść ze schodów , poręcz  ,,wymusza'' i pomaga wybrać dłuższy zabieg gdzie stopnie są szersze. przemyśl czy na piętrze będziesz wychodził na wprost do korytarza czy może skręt 90 st  w bok , tak jest bezpieczniej,łatwiej zrobić barierki, porysuj a zrozumiesz o czym piszę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na gorze wychodzimy na wprost do korytarza (ciasnego korytarza), klatki nie da sie wydluzyc bo niebezpiecznie zblizymy sie do drzwi na gorze (po prawej). generalnie niewiele da sie zrobic jak slusznie zauwazyles.

podsumowujac, robiac porecz po zewnetrznej, nalezy w odleglosci 40cm od poreczy miec stopnie o szerokosci minimum 25cm, czyli mam ok 1,5 cm zapasu, wiec jest ok? (na tyle ok na ile to mozliwe w naszej konfiguracji klatki schodowej)

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> na gorze wychodzimy na wprost do korytarza (ciasnego korytarza), klatki nie da sie wydluzyc bo niebezpiecznie zblizymy sie do drzwi na gorze (po prawej). generalnie niewiele da sie zrobic jak slusznie zauwazyles.


da się jeżeli zmienisz w stropie światło klatki schodowej , możliwe przed zalanie stropu, wkładasz jedną czy dwie dłuższe belki i parę pustaków i masz kawałek ,,sufitu''nad schodami jak wchodzisz,  wtedy skręt dajesz w lewo + barierka i nikt bezpośrednio z korytarza , po litrze amolu, nie spadnie ze schodów.




> , robiac porecz po zewnetrznej, nalezy w odleglosci 40cm od poreczy miec stopnie o szerokosci minimum 25cm, czyli mam ok 1,5 cm zapasu, wiec jest ok? (na tyle ok na ile to mozliwe w naszej konfiguracji klatki schodowej)


dla Ciebie i żony ok, ale borykająca się z ciągłą akceleracją ( w tym również wymiaru stopy) młodzież może mieć problemy, więc zrób porządną poręcz.
ps. i nie zapraszaj Yeti na piętro. :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> da się jeżeli zmienisz w stropie światło klatki schodowej , możliwe przed zalanie stropu, wkładasz jedną czy dwie dłuższe belki i parę pustaków i masz kawałek ,,sufitu''nad schodami jak wchodzisz,  wtedy skręt dajesz w lewo + barierka i nikt bezpośrednio z korytarza , po litrze amolu, nie spadnie ze schodów.


bulka, no co ty, nie da rady w ten sposob. z tego co piszesz zrozumialem ze sugerujesz aby dolny bieg schodowczesciowo zadaszyc stropem tak?
jesli tak to:
1. gorny bieg musialby skrocic bo inaczej tylko ostatni stopien pasowalby mi wysokoscia do tego podestu nad dolnym biegiem
2. podest nad dolnym biegiem siegal by mniej wiecej do stopnia numer 5 co oznacza ze miedzy stopniem nr 5 a stropm zostal by w tym miejscu przeswit o wysokosci 186cm i kazdorazowo przeciskajac sie tam zaczepiali bysmy glowa (zwlaszcza schodzac)
3. te dluzsze belki muail bym na czymsz oprzec na koncu, wiec dodatkowa belka (ktora mi dodatkowo zmniejszy przeswit z pkt 2.), z jednej strony moglbym ja podepczec na scianie klatki, ale z drugiej juz nie ma na czym, wiec musialbym postawic miedzy biegami jakis slupek, a slupek podeprzec na czyms na dole, zna jakiejsc stopie... ktorej nie ma

----------


## bury_kocur

Co do poręczy, oczywiście po zewnętrznej, jak zawsze w zabiegowych schodach. A co do szerokości stopnia, pytałam, czy lane, bo jakby były drewniane ażurowe, to można zrobić taki myk, żeby lekko wsunąć każdy stopień pod następny - wtedy mogą być szersze i yeti na górę da radę wejść  :wink:  A jak żelbetowe, to chyba pozostaje mi doradzić, żeby były obłożone drewnem i zawsze możecie wtedy dołożyć po 1,5 cm na kapinos  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> bulka, no co ty, nie da rady w ten sposob. z tego co piszesz zrozumialem ze sugerujesz aby dolny bieg schodowczesciowo zadaszyc stropem tak?


zielone zabieg na piętrze, żółte balustrada, szare ścianki , można tak albo srak .

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no jesli zabiegi na gorze to fakt, da sie, ale pozostaje kwestia wysokosci nad stopniem 4, oraz tego na czym podeprzec dluzsze belki. tak czy owak wylot na korytarz na gorze pozostaje na wprost :smile:  amol bedziemy pic na dole  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Zagwozdka z tymi stopniami, a wpadłam tylko na szybko, zobaczyc co u Was, ktos tutaj rzucil madrze,ze obkladajac drewnem mozna zrobic wysuniety "nosek", wtedy proste stopnie moglbys wylac na 25cm, a roznice dolozyc do zabiegowych, co by je poszerzyc. Po oblozeniu drewnem z wystajacym noskiem proste stopnie bylyby 25cm +3-4cm=28-29cm

----------


## DEZET

Tomek ściągnij sobie demo stairdesigner- zaprojektujesz sobie lub pomoże Ci jego twórca - nawiasem mówiąc robi zaje...ste schody.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YyaBpR7SNC0

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Zagwozdka z tymi stopniami, a wpadłam tylko na szybko, zobaczyc co u Was, ktos tutaj rzucil madrze,ze obkladajac drewnem mozna zrobic wysuniety "nosek", wtedy proste stopnie moglbys wylac na 25cm, a roznice dolozyc do zabiegowych, co by je poszerzyc. Po oblozeniu drewnem z wystajacym noskiem proste stopnie bylyby 25cm +3-4cm=28-29cm


he he to ci dopiero matematyka , jak stopnie  mają  25 cm  to po nałożeniu deski np 29 cm  stopnie mają  Uwaga!!!!!  dalej  25 cm realnej długości na którą da się stanąć , czemu , MSU se rysuje se zrozumie. ,,wysuniety nosek ''  pomaga żeby nie wleść w kupę psa na trawniku , przy schodach tylko przy wchodzeniu . jeżeli założymy że tyle razy zejdziemy co wejdziemy  pomysł jest w połowie dobry no chyba że można operacyjnie przestawić staw skokowy na środek stopy, jak MSU dalej nie rozumie to niechże przypomni sobie łaskawie jak raczyła np.schodzić z drabiny na budowie  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jakos  Twoj wpis mnie nie dziwi, bo piszac ostatniego posta bylam pewna, ze bedziesz jak zwykle pił do mnie i odbijał pilke, no coz, podobno kto sie czubi ten sie lubi. Mam schody z tzw noskami i zapewniam Cie ze wchodze i schodze bardzo wygodnie, czesto stawiajac czesc stopy rowniez na tym wysunieciu, zabiegi znacznie sie zwiekszyly przez to wysuniecie. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Stairdesigner jest ok, podoba mi sie. nie podoba mi seie natomiast ze demo nie ma mozliwosci eksportu do DXF. bez tego nie moge sobie wywalic schodow do ACada i powymiarowac jak nalezy...

swoja drocha zrobienie z takiego naszkicowanego na predce projektu rysunkow wykonawczych dla stolarni to male piwo  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

mam dzisiaj baaaaardzo ZŁY dzień, więc jak mąż mnie nie chce pochwalić-to sama to zrobię...
w minioną sobotę nosiłam bloczki na strop...(żeby małżonkowi osobistemu nieco ulżyć) śmieszne?niegodne uwagi? nic bardziej mylnego!!! z moim lękiem wysokości to nie lada wyczyn skakać po rusztowaniu z bloczkiem (oczywiście 6 :wink: )))) kto mi poprawi humor i powie, że jestem dzielna?  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja to jestem taki duumny ze chyba z tej dumy pekne...  :smile: 

normalnie zaraz wzniose toast kieliszkiem AMOL'u  :smile: 


PS. czy doppelherz tez jest na spirytusie ?

----------


## rewo66

Jestem pełen podziwu dla dzielności szanownej małzonki Pana Tomasza A.  :yes:

----------


## bury_kocur

Jesteś strasznie dzielna i ja to mówię z pełnym przekonaniem, bo wiem, ile Cię to musiało kosztować  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Jesteś strasznie dzielna i ja to mówię z pełnym przekonaniem, bo wiem, ile Cię to musiało kosztować


no i od razu człowiekowi lepiej na duszy  :wink:  bardzo dziękuję...dzisiaj nowy dzień-pewnie będzie lepszy od wczorajszego...trzeba jakoś zacisnąć zęby i dalej iść do przodu, choćby malutkimi kroczkami.
Miłego dnia wszystkim (i sobie też) życzę  :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A

> normalnie zaraz wzniose toast kieliszkiem AMOL'u 
> 
> 
> PS. czy doppelherz tez jest na spirytusie ?


Tomasz-przestań już o tym Amolu i innych ziołach na spirytusie, bo ktoś nas zaraz posądzi o alkoholizm i uzależnienie od ziół...;P
dobry Amol nie jest zły, ale samopoczucie poprawić może też dobra zupa... :wiggle:  dobra, gorąca zupa nie jest zła - jest smaczna, zdrowa i rozgrzewająca-idealna o każdej porze dnia i nocy :wiggle: , no chyba, że...jest  z paczki :big tongue:  uwielbiam zupy :big grin: 
a przy tym ile sił dodaje... :wink:

----------


## amglad1

> no i od razu człowiekowi lepiej na duszy  bardzo dziękuję...dzisiaj nowy dzień-pewnie będzie lepszy od wczorajszego...trzeba jakoś zacisnąć zęby i dalej iść do przodu, choćby malutkimi kroczkami.
> Miłego dnia wszystkim (i sobie też) życzę


i ja czytam i podziwiam, sama nie cierpie na tego typu przypadłość, ale mam mnóstwo koleżanek z lękiem wysokości i doprawdy wiem, ile Cię to musiało kosztować. dzielna dziewczynka z Ciebie :yes:  :yes:  :yes: 
 kobieta jest zdolna do wielu rzeczy, byleby gniazdko swoje uwić i no i mężowi Tomaszowi pomóc :tongue:  :tongue: 
mąż Tomasz - chciałam napisać malutkim druczkiem, ale nie wiem jak  - doceniaj i  chwal małżonkę :big lol:  
mój mąż powiada, że w domu można mieć albo rację albo święty spokój - to tak off topic :roll eyes: 
pozdrawiam Was, miłego dnia

----------


## max-maniacy

> Tomasz-przestań już o tym Amolu i innych ziołach na spirytusie, bo ktoś nas zaraz posądzi o alkoholizm i uzależnienie od ziół...;P


oj tam zaraz o alkoholizm. po prostu jesteście smakoszami, tylko bardzo specyficznymi z tym amolem :big grin:  
my raczymy się malinówką, wiśnióweczką, nalewką aptekarza, miętówką i innymi specyfikami, które sporządza nasz znajomy. :stir the pot:  pycha, zwłaszcza w taką pogodę, jak dziś. polecam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> nalewką aptekarza



mozesz rozwinac temat ? :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> jesteście smakoszami, tylko bardzo specyficznymi z tym amolem 
> my raczymy się malinówką, wiśnióweczką, nalewką aptekarza, miętówką i innymi specyfikami


my się Amolem nacieramy (Tomaszu-nie wprowadzaj w błąd 'czytaczy' :wink: ) a kosztujemy inne specyfiki...malinówkę również (w tym roku po raz pierwszy sama zrobiłam), poza tym cytrynówką, grejfrutówką itp. (ostatnio Tomasz-za moją namową/zakupem - żeby nie było, że tak wszystko sam i sam, wszystko w pojedynkę-czuję się niedoceniona :tongue: ) zrobił zmodyfikowaną cytrynówkę, a właściwie cytrynówko-pomarańczówkę i muszę przyznać, że jest całkiem niezła-mi osobiście bardzo przypasował ten delikatny aromat pomarańczowy...:wiggl 
no ale koniec o alkoholach, bo Małżonek powie, że zaśmiecam dziennik :wink:

----------


## nita83

*zono inwestorko* podziwiam i gratuluję  :smile: 
pamiętam jak się amolem skronie nacierało jak bolała głowa  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

> mozesz rozwinac temat ?


w tej chwili nie bardzo. ale jak będziemy u tych znajomych, to zapytam o przepis. chyba nie jest z żadnych owoców. na pewno z mlekiem (ale nie jest biała, tylko przezroczysta :Confused: ). smakuje super.
a ostatnio też rozsmakowałam się w pigwówce. mniam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

taak...

wiec jutro o 12 beton przywioza... a my w proszku :/

bloczki #6 zabezpieczone deskami ale tylko z 2 ston domu, reszte trzeba przykrecic. szalunek wystajacego w gore zebra nad salonem nieskonczony, trzeba skonczyc. w pokoiku i przy schodach trzeba podszalowac jeszcze drobne szczeliny (takie po 8-10 cm). prety z belki przy na klatce nie wypuszczone, trzeba uciac, zagiac i podwiazac aby bylo do czego schody potem powiesic. slupki ceglane zawiniete tylko do polowy, trzeba zabezpieczyc reszte....

na 7  bedzie kierownik odebrac, mam nadzieje ze nic wiecej juz mi nie zaordynuje do poprawki :smile:  na 8 bedzie moj brat i gosi kuzyn... no i do 12 mamy czas aby uzupelnic braki wszelkie.

no...i tak to wyglada...  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

no i jak, zalane?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zdarzylismy ze wszystkim
kierownik odebral bez uwag
nigdzie nie puscilo
zalane i zatarte

w trakcie zacierania okazalo sie ze deskami idzie... fatalnie wiec gosia migiem skoczyla do LEROYa po styropianowe pace... i rzutem na tasme zatarlismy calosc

wyliczone bylo 9,4 kubika, zamowione 10, weszlo jakies 9,5 i dobre 500 litrow wylalismy sobie we wjezdzie (i wreszcie da sie wjechac rowniez naszym samochodem  :smile: )

bylo nas na gorze 4
brat, kuzyn, kumpel z pracy i ja. gosia i tesciu na dole lub na rusztowaniu podpowiadali gdzie jest za grubo lub gdzie jest dziura...

biorac pod uwage ze dla kazdego z nas na gorze byl to pierwszy strop to poszlo bardzo dobrze. gosc od pompy tez pokiwal glowa z uznaniem...

no, i tyle  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Gratulacje  :smile:  Pewnie zatarty tak gładko, że na łyżwach będzie można niedługo jeździć  :smile:  no i podlewać nie trzeba  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Czyli do przodu. Tak trzymać  :tongue:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gratuluje  :smile:  Ciesze sie, ze Wam sie udało. Naprawde sie ciesze, teraz bylebys zdazyl z reszta, ale zima podobno ma byc łaskawa  :smile: 
Trzymajcie sie

----------


## nita83

Gratuluję. Spragniona jestem takich dobrych wieści.  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bylem, obejrzalem, czesciowo rozszalowalem zebro nad salonem (oczywiscie tylko ta czesc powyzej stropu) i... i stwierdzam ze pozacierane jest do dupy  :smile:  brzydko, nie podoba mi sie. no ale coz... to i tak najlepiej na co bylo nas, 4 amatorow budowlanych i stropowych laikow stac. zawibrowane wydaje sie byc (sadze po rozszalowanym zebrze) dobrze. plaskosc calosci tez jest zupelnie przyzwoita (lepsza anizeli posadzki...).

podsumowujac
na chwile cisnienie mi puscilo, jak by nie bylo mamy pierwszy dach nad glowa z glowy  :wink:  na upartego mozna wstawic okna, polozyc pape i mieszkac  :wink: 

jutro ciesla przyjezdza pomierzyc sobie z natury co trzeba oraz odebrac zaliczke na drewno (wlasnie wlasnie, umowe musze jakas urodzic)

i tyle. czas przegrac foty z aparatu


EDIT:

garsc zdjec

najmniejszy pomagacz. nasz kochany smark. osoba ktora jako piewsza byla ze mna na ulozonym stropie oraz na zalanym i zwiazanym stropie :smile:  Piotrek, lat 5



a oto BESTIA... nie, nie mowie o tesciu...  :wink:  mam na mysli pompe do betonu. tym razem wzielismy beton z innego zrodla (z uwagi na awarie pompy u naszego oswojonego juz dostawcy) i przyjechalo takie oto bydle... dlugosc 35metrow, operator ustawil sie na ulicy i podawal beton ponad linia z przewodami NN


w oczekiwaniu na trzesienie ziemii... czyli ja... bylem spiety, niby na zewnatrz staralem sie byc opanowany zeby sie nerwowosc nie udzielala, ale bylem spiety jak cholera, jak nigdy wczesniej na tej budowie


krajobraz po bitwie


i zacieramy, jak mroweczki




na zdjeciach niestety brakuje jednej bardzo waznej tego dnia osoby... zony inwestorki, wykonawczyni powyzszej dokumentacji zdjeciowej  :smile: 
sie uzupelni jak sie trafi okazja  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

ja tam "wprowadzę się na gotowe", więc pewnie okazja nie za szybko się trafi... :wink:  przy zalewaniu stropu-jak można się domyślić ze zdjęć-też niewiele robiłam-kawki, herbatki, placuszki, pierożki, zmiotka, szufelka, obserwacja panów podczas zacierania...no i w pełnej gotowości na każde zawołanie pana kierownika Męża Inwestora... :big lol:

----------


## rewo66

Czyli też wazna rola i zadanie. Logistyka to podstawa bez tego nie ma żadnego udanego przedsięwzięcia.  :tongue:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Ergo ! Czyli w/g dawnej nomenklatury Tomek był fizycznym, a Ty umysłowa.
No i kto był ważniejszy !
Gratuluję zalania stropu !

----------


## bury_kocur

Gratuluję stropu  :smile:  A w ogóle, to oglądam zdjęcia i nie mogę się nadziwić, jak u Was schludnie to wszystko wygląda - nawet deseczki równe na wieńcu, żadnego śladu kleju, trawka rośnie dookoła, no nienormalnie po prostu  :wink:  
Gosia, ktoś musi dbać o to zaplecze, inaczej prace by nie szły sprawnie albo wcale. Poza tym, kobiety na ogół rozkręcają się na etapie wykończeniówki  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wiesz, w wolnych chwilach, wieczorami tuningujemy foty w photoshopie zeby wiochy nie bylo  :wink:  trawke wrzucamy, zacieki z kleju retuszujemy, odlupania itp itd...   :big tongue: 

ps. tak, to jest zarcik, chociaz swojego czasu ktos juz mi pisal czy aby nie podciagamy zdjec lekko bo ten BK cos za ladny i za rowny  :big grin: 

pps. i jeszcze regularnie zamiatamy podloge :smile:  a dzis pierwszy raz pozamiatalem strop  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Tomek był fizycznym, a Ty umysłowa.


Tomek jest i fizycznym i umysłowym...a właściwie w odwrotnej kolejności  :wink: 
idę na zupę  :wiggle:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

szydercy...  :big tongue: 

byl ciesla wczoraj, za 2 tygodnie drewno ma byc u nas na budowie i zaczac sobie wysychac. tymczasem ja od dzis zabieram sie za demontaz desek z wienca i przeslifowanie bloczkow #6 ktore beton lekko porozpychal. wszystko to po to aby za dzien lub dwa polozyc pierwsza warstwe scianki kolankowej...

pogode na najblizsze 2 tygodnie zapowiadaja dobra... tak wiec budujemy dalej  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> szydercy... 
> 
> 
> 
> pogode na najblizsze 2 tygodnie zapowiadaja dobra... tak wiec budujemy dalej


I to jest super-fajna wiadomość  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ta... jest to tez generalnie dosc spore wariactwo... 
decyzja podjeta jak zwykle w biegu, jak zwykle bez jakis szczegolnych pzemyslen i miejsmy nadzieje ze jak zwykle okaze sie trafna...

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Gratulacje zalanego stropu.. u nas też było nie wszędzie równo.. ale potem przyszedł styropian i wylewki i jest równiutko :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

gratuluję zalanego i pozamiatanego stropu, no i prawie dachu nad głową.

no i powodzenia w dalszych wariackich działaniach. jak to mówią: czasami i w szaleństwie jest jakaś logika.  :wink: 
także na pewno wszystko się Wam uda.

----------


## cronin

domek z szarą blachą trapezową

----------


## bury_kocur

Całkiem szlachetnie wygląda na tym domku  :smile:

----------


## cronin

musi być ciemna, jasnoszara wygląda bylejako

----------


## Kwitko

Tomku, a co to za poszukiwania blachy trapezowej?

----------


## Gosia_A

Kwitko...Tomasz śpi, więc ja odpowiem  :wink:  Zaczęliśmy blachę trapezową brać również pod uwagę jako pokrycie naszego dachu. Rąbek-mimo, że piękny - nie do końca jesteśmy przekonani, czy u nas wyglądałby równie fajnie. Mamy jednak długi, prosty dach, rąbek musiałby być na pewno łączony...trochę się tego obawiamy. Poza tym-nie owijajmy w bawełnę-cena też gra rolę :yes:  Blacha trapezowa to koszty obniżone o jakieś 30%. Tak więc...zastanawiamy się, szukamy, szukamy i jakoś mało znajdujemy tego trapezika :bash:  czy on jest naprawdę taki brzydki i stosowany wyłącznie na oborach ? :wink:

----------


## marynata

Ach,nie patrz tak na to-rąbek też całkiem do niedawna na oborach leżał.
Jak jadę na działkę i mijam po drodze stare domy,to pełno na nich zardzewiałych rąbków  :wink: 
Ja mam rąbek i na pewno niewiele więcej zrozumienia bym znalazła gdybym miała trapezówkę.Dla miłosników dachówek blacha to blacha i żadna różnica czy ona w rąbek czy falowana lub przetłaczana-jest be i już  :big grin: 
A może wprowadzicie nową "modę" na to pokrycie?  :smile:

----------


## marynata

Ruukki

----------


## rewo66

Ja mam dachówkę ale blacha tys mi sie podobo  :yes:  Zdecydowalismy się na dachówkę bo kupilismy ją prawie w cenie blachy róznica była chyba ok 3% na korzyść blachy.

----------


## bury_kocur

Gosia, z ciekawości - w którym miejscu ten rąbek miałby być łączony, bo tego nie zajarzyłam? Argument cenowy rozumiem - a po ile w ogóle chodzi blacha trapezowa, bo nie mam zielonego pojęcia? I co do krycia tym obór  :wink:  - niedawno wróciłam z Dzikiego Wschodu, jak mówi moja rodzina (i z południa  :smile: ), i zauważyłam, że w tym regionie kraju blacha trapezowa jest bardzo popularna, co drugi dach ma takie pokrycie, a blachą płaską na rąbek, choć ręcznie robiony, właśnie są kryte obory i biedne domki  :wink:  Dachówka jest na takich wypasionych gargamelach, których nawiasem mówiąc jest tam dużo więcej niż gdziekolwiek indziej, jadąc na skos przez cały kraj  :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Kwitko...Tomasz śpi, więc ja odpowiem  Zaczęliśmy blachę trapezową brać również pod uwagę jako pokrycie naszego dachu. Rąbek-mimo, że piękny - nie do końca jesteśmy przekonani, czy u nas wyglądałby równie fajnie. Mamy jednak długi, prosty dach, rąbek musiałby być na pewno łączony...trochę się tego obawiamy. Poza tym-nie owijajmy w bawełnę-cena też gra rolę Blacha trapezowa to koszty obniżone o jakieś 30%. Tak więc...zastanawiamy się, szukamy, szukamy i jakoś mało znajdujemy tego trapezika czy on jest naprawdę taki brzydki i stosowany wyłącznie na oborach ?


Pamietaj- prostota nie oznacza prostactwa. Mi sie podoba blacha, jak wszystko jest ze sobą fajnie zgrane, blacha może byc wrecz atutem 
Antracytowa blacha w polaczeniu z jasnym, cieplym drewnem prezentuje sie naprawde bardzo dobrze

----------


## DEZET

W sąsiedztwie mam dom pokryty blachą trapezową- brązową. Wygląda nieźle. Dziś pada to zdjęcia nie zrobię.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jeden wieczor zaniemoglem, a tu sie dzieje.... no no no

kocurowa: dlugosc krokwi mamy jakies 750 i 780 cm, zaden producent nie zrobi takiego dlugiego panela na rabek (tzn zrobia do 12 metrow, ale nie bedzie na niego gwarancji) stad na nasz dach nalezalo by panele laczyc na zakladke. tymczasem trapez bez problemu moglby byc w pojedynczych dlugic arkuszach i byla by na niego gwarancja. roznica na pokryciu dachu wychodzi znaczaca na kozysc trapezu, dodatkowo pod trapez idzie mniej dewna (kotrlaty co 600mm a nie co 200 jak pod rabek).

w przypadku blachy trapezowej na plus przemawia tez kwestia latwosci montazu... nieporownywalna do montazu paneli na rabek...

ale to wszystko to melodia przyszlosci... na razie do wymurowania jest scianka kolankowa i conieco szczytow, potem do zrobienia konstrukcja dachu a nstepnie deskowanie i papa...

----------


## Gosia_A

z tego, co pamiętam (Tomasz, popraw mnie jeśli się mylę) różnica między rąbkiem i trapezem w przypadku naszego dachu to niecałe 3000zł. dużo? mało? zależy...ale dachówce mówimy stanowcze NIE, więc pozostaje albo rąbek albo trapezik  :wink:  wyjdzie we wiosennym praniu... :yes: 
dzisiaj ja zaniemogłam..."uchy bolą" i nic nie słyszę :sad:  :bash: 
zastanawiam się jeszcze nad oknami...mówicie, że dach zdecydowanie ciemny...ok-też taki nam się podoba, tylko co wtedy z oknami?Nie chcę antracytowych, wolałabym coś w okolicach bazaltu, ale jaki wtedy odcień na dach?Czy faktycznie sądzicie, że jasnoszary wyglądałby bylejako?

----------


## marynata

A dlaczego ma wyglądać bylejako  :Roll: 
Mnie się już mój antracyt znudził,teraz bym poszła właśnie w jasne szarości  :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Blacha trapezowa może byś całkiem ładna. Mi najbardziej podobają się takie "rzadkie i płytkie". 



Jak by poszukać jeszcze "rzadszej" to będzie wyglądać prawie jak rąbek. 

Gosia zanim zdecydujesz o kolorze okien sprawdź ceny bo może się okazać że za wybrany kolor musisz sporo dopłacić. Mi antracytowe się podobały ale były trudniej dostępne i sporo droższe.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

To jest T8 - ten panel jest dedykowany na elewacje raczej niz na dachy. Na dachy uklada sie raczej T14 lub T18. chodzi glownie o sztywnosc panelu.

----------


## Kwitko

Ja tam się nie znam, ta po prostu bardziej mi się podoba  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Gosia, rozejrzyj się już za oknami - dowiedz się, jak z tymi kolorami i ich cenami, bo z mojego przeglądu wynikało na przykład, że antracyt u wielu producentów jest kolorem standardowym, a bazalt już nie. Zresztą bazalt był ogólnie mniej dostępny, z tego co pamiętam. Była też śliczna (jak dla mnie  :wink: ) okleina w kolorze aluminium, po prostu matowe srebro - ale za to profil słabiutki... Dobrze byłoby wiedzieć, czego się spodziewać  :smile: 
Co do blachy, głosuję stanowczo za ciemniejszym odcieniem. Po prostu fajniej wygląda, a w wypadku trapezowej to już w ogóle bez porównania. Myślę, że ciemna może wyglądać elegancko, a jasna - nie daj Boże, jak stary eternit  :wink:  Zresztą te jasne i kolorowe blachy trapezowe to jakoś wiochą trącą (znaczy budynkiem gospodarczym  :wink: ). A ciemne wcale nie  :tongue: 
Okna w ogóle mogą być inne niż dach - przecież nie ma obowiązku dopasowywania, bez tego też może wyjść zgrabne zestawienie typu jasne-ciemne albo grafit-drewno. Tyż piknie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

okna w kolorze szcotkowane ALU ma MSU chyba.

moze jakies zdjecia pokaze jak przeczyta...

----------


## Gosia_A

za oknami to ja już się rozglądam tak od etapu fundamentów  :wink:  i jakoś zdecydować się nie mogę :bash:  bardzo podobaj mi się te bazaltowe, ale nigdzie "na żywo" ich nie widziałam i faktycznie za nie zwykle trzeba sporo dopłacić. Dzisiaj z Tomkiem podjechaliśmy (już po raz kolejny) obejrzeć domek z jasnymi-drewnianymi (chyba buk) oknami, szarym dachem, płotem i innymi dodatkami i...też baaardzo mi się podoba...tak na dobrą sprawę nawet, gdyby wziąć najpopularniejszy dąb to w połączeniu z szarym też by fajnie wyglądał. U nas jednak są jeszcze te słupy i pergole (z których nie chcę rezygnować)

i zastanawia mnie, jak to wszystko będzie współgrało ze sobą. Jak damy bazaltowe-będą jaśniejsze od dachu, do tego drzwi musiałyby być takie same-znowu szarości, słupy drewniane-niby fajnie, ale jakoś nie do końca potrafię sobie to wyobrazić, ehhh...mam mętlik w głowie.

----------


## marynata

Ale jak okna będą jaśniejsze od dachu,a będą też z grupy szarości to nic się nie pogryzie.
Tu się nie ma czego bać,uważać to trzeba z innymi grupami kolorystycznymi-czerwony,żółty itp.

----------


## Gosia_A

taka kolorystyka również bardzo do mnie przemawia, jak myślicie która lepsza? :smile:

----------


## nita83

ta druga jakby świeższa i lżejsza

----------


## rewo66

> taka kolorystyka również bardzo do mnie przemawia, jak myślicie która lepsza?


Bardzo fajna kolorystyka. Kolory sa fajnie dopasowane. Jest ciemny  jest jasny kolor i drewno które to wszystko ładnie spaja.  Gdzies kiedys wyczytałem iz przy zabawach z kolorami nalezy brać max 3 kolory. 
My mamy czarny dach, białe okna, antracytowe rolety drzwi i bramę garazową i do tego dojda dodatki na elewacji z drewna. 
Ogrodzenie planujemy takie: słupki z ocynku i dechy pomalowane na szaro lub pozostawione surowe żeby zszarzały naturalnie  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> kiedys wyczytałem iz przy zabawach z kolorami nalezy brać max 3 kolory.


bo zdaje sie ca wlasnie tyle zna przecietny normalny facet  :big grin: 

PS. musze ukrocic ta dyskusje bo sie zaraz znow zaczna tematy pt winchester itp...  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Mnie się bardzo podoba to jasne drewno na oknach! Byle nie złoty dąb, bo tego już wszędzie pełno, ładny w sumie kolor, tyle że do obrzydzenia popularny. Ale taki buk, mniam, mniam  :smile:  Zwłaszcza, jeśli dołożycie inne elementy drewniane. I - Tomaszu - winchester to właśnie fajny kolor, jaśniejszy od dębu, naturalnie wyglądający i coraz łatwiej dostępny  :smile:  Teraz możesz mnie ukarać za wywołanie tematu  :tongue:

----------


## Kwitko

O, to ja też coś o winchesterze może powiem....   :Lol:

----------


## marynata

Na dziale okiennym mówią że do winchestera jakby ktoś chciał,nie da się dobrać drzwi wejściowych czy garażowych.W każdym razie ciężko.

----------


## bury_kocur

No właśnie ponoć coraz łatwiej, bo się popularny robi powoli. Ale nawet do bukowych czy bazaltowych okien coś się znajdzie, wspólnymi forumowymi siłami  :wink:

----------


## marynata

Ale jak jest mały wybór producentów,to człowiek zazwyczaj już jest przyciśnięty jakąś ceną.
Niemniej nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie drzwi  dobierać do dachu  :smile:  tyż będzie piknie  :smile:

----------


## nita83

jesli mnie pamięć nie myli to forumowa *dusiaka* ma okna winchester, u niej brama, drzwi, a nawet podbitka pięknie pasują, więc nie jest źle
nie będę się jednak za dużo rzucać, bo u mnie po taniości będą białe okna, a dach brązowy, drzwi i brama też (choć mam ładną wycenę na biała bramę :smile: ) jednak ta opcja chyba nie przejdzie

----------


## Kwitko

To się Tomek ucieszy z dyskusji  :Lol:  Zwłaszcza że o tym już tu było  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Mi do tej pory Winchester kojarzył się ze strzelba a tu patrzcie państwo jest taki kolor  :big grin:  no no no
Czego to ludzie nie wymyslą dla ułatwienia zycia  :yes: 
Spadam bo mi Tomasz da bana za pisanie o Wichesterze  :wink:

----------


## dusiaka

To prawda, o tym kolorze już było, ale zanim zastrzelicie  :big grin:  da się dopasować i okna i drzwi i bramę. Nawet podbitkę PCV.
Jak kto nie wierzy -zapraszam, można podjechać i zobaczyć na własne oczy :yes:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> dachówce mówimy stanowcze NIE, więc pozostaje albo rąbek albo trapezik


ciemna silnie nagrzewająca się blacha  ( 90 i więcej stopni) , pod blachą membrana mało odporna na wysokie temp., co 20 lat wymiana pokrycia, dudnienie przy każdym deszczu, jeżeli pokazują w tv zerwany wiatrem dach to na 99%  to dach z blachy , przemyślcie to sobie. Dach jest bardzo ważny i drogi, lepiej go zrobić odrazu porządnie i trwale, konsekwencje oszczędzania na dachu mogą być w przyszłości koszmarnie kosztowne .

----------


## marynata

Przy ostatnich trąbach ucierpiały akurat tylko dachy "dachówkowe"  :Roll: 
Tu naprawdę nie ma reguły.

Co do koloru ciemnego i przyciągania słońca mam trochę obawy,tylko ja osobiście posiadam strych nieużytkowy i zrobiłam rąbek na pełnym osb.
Ale latem fakt,było na strychu bardzo duszno i gorąco.
Może przy poddaszu użytkowym tak nie ma,bo jest gruba izolacja z wełny.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ciemna silnie nagrzewająca się blacha  ( 90 i więcej stopni) , pod blachą membrana mało odporna na wysokie temp., co 20 lat wymiana pokrycia, dudnienie przy każdym deszczu, jeżeli pokazują w tv zerwany wiatrem dach to na 99%  to dach z blachy , przemyślcie to sobie. Dach jest bardzo ważny i drogi, lepiej go zrobić odrazu porządnie i trwale, konsekwencje oszczędzania na dachu mogą być w przyszłości koszmarnie kosztowne .


u nas bedzie pelne deskowanie + papa, pod deskowaniem zdaje sie 30 cm welny, wiec halas podczas deszczu nie sadze aby byl nie do wytrzymania. no a pelne deskowanie to przy okazji trwalosc i stabilnosc. na pape oczywiscie laty i kontrlaty. co myslisz o takim dachu ? 


w kwestii powyzszej "kolorowej" dyskusji ja sie odcinam  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> pelne deskowanie to przy okazji trwalosc i stabilnosc. na pape oczywiscie laty i kontrlaty. co myslisz o takim dachu ?


Jedyne słuszne, krycie wstępne papą  - same zalety ;  prosta do uzyskania szczelność, trwałość itp.  łaty i kontrłaty  jedyne słuszne, z punktu widzenia kosztów  
i robocizny dachówka nie wyjdzie wiele drożej, jest kryzys i można znaleść wiele promocji. położysz sam, w rozmierzaniu i sposobach układania mogę podpowiedzieć bo sam to wiele razy robiłem , w ogóle do kosztu pokrycia  musisz dodać jakieś 50% na resztę czyli akcesoria np; rynny, blachy , komin, wyłaz, płotki, lawy kominiarskie itp. dachówka w  całości nie wychodzi drogo. jak blacha to miedż lub tytan cynk , reszta wychodzi drogo w stosunku do trwałości( najdroższy jest gont choć najtańszy w zakupie), a niektórzy producenci dają 30 letnią gwarancję na blachę pod warunkiem że pomalujesz po 10 latach- paradoks. załóż  dobra papę sbs i zbieraj choćby 2 lata na dachówkę choćby betonową.  budując dom na zewnątrz stosuj materiału o zbliżonej trwałości ; dom na 100 lat, dach na sto lat, rynny tytan cynk, obróbki z blachy aluminiowej itp.zaoszczędzić na robociżnie - słuszne i chwalebne , na materiale - dyskusyjne. na pokryciu dachu - robienie sobie ku ku za 20 lat.
w temacie  30 cm wełny - zasada jest taka ,mniej ważne czym i jaką grubością ocieplasz  niż to jak to zrobisz, zawigocone  nawet 200cm wełny nic nie daje, dobra izolacja to sucha izolacja, wielu  tego nie rozumie. trzeba czytać ze zrozumieniem, tu polecam posty z wielu wątków adama mk.

----------


## marynata

Taaaa
ja mam akurat rąbek aluminiowy,chociaż uparłam się na tytan cynk argumentując wykonawcy że tytan cynk mnie przeżyje(chociaż alu pewnie też)...wykonawca zadał mi tylko jedno pytanie-po co pani dach który panią przeżyje?  :Roll:  nie umiałam mu na nie odpowiedzieć.
Wątek o dzieciach i wnukach w naszych domach też już mamy,więc przestańmy świrować i ciągnąć te lekko trącące myszą albo szczurem stereotypy.

ps klika nie położyłam tylko dlatego że odróżniam rąbek ręczny od panelu i mam bardzo malutką całkowitą powierzchnię dachu,więc było mnie stać na te marne 100 metrów

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Jedyne słuszne, krycie wstępne papą  - same zalety ;  prosta do uzyskania szczelność, trwałość itp.  łaty i kontrłaty  jedyne słuszne, z punktu widzenia kosztów



skracam cytat  :smile:  dachowka generalnie sie nam zwyczajnie, po ludzku i tak przyziemnie nie nie podoba  :smile:  musle od czasu jak rozpoczelismy budowe naczylismy sie juz madrego oszczedzania. tzn. owszem mozna oszczedzac na materialach, tyle ze nie na wszystkich, nawet najlepszy i najdrozszy material mozna zespsuc nieumiejetnie go uzywajac.

rabek lub trapez bardziej wydaja sie nam pasowac do naszego wysnionego domku... i idac tym tropem dalej wolal bym kupic w podobnej cenie trapz ale grubszy, z lepszym pokrycie itp niz tanszy rabek.

z racji wykonywanego zawodu mam troche ze stala do czynienia i nie ma sie co uszukiwac, korozja pojawiasie zwyle na krawedziach paneli, zatem im wiecej paneli tym wieksze ryzyko ze pojawi sie korozja. i tu trapez ma przewage - bo na kazda polac dajmy tylko 12 paneli a nie 30 jak by to bylo w przypadku rabka...

podsumowujac: budujac wlasnymi rekoma, kazda, nawet najdobniejsza prace staramy sie wykonac jak najlepiej, nie ma skrotow, nie ma brakorobstwa, nie ma dziadostwa... buduje dla swojej rodziny i dla siebie, dam z siebie wszytsko aby efekt nas nie rozczarowal  :smile: 


PS. upadlem... 3 dni prawie nie moglem sie pozbierac i podniesc, jakas infekcja, ale dzis bylem na stopie, przyjechaly bloczki i jesli sie pogoda nie spier...niczy to ciagne scianke kolankowa...

----------


## nita83

życzę zdrowia i dobrej pogody

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pierwsze koty za ploty (uderz w stol a kot zaraz zacznie pyszczyc ze niby jakie ploty...  :big grin: )... znaczy zaczalem scianke kolankowa... polozylem 3 bloczki za zaprawe i... i zaczelo padac :/

jutro ciag dalszy.

----------


## rewo66

Kurczę padało a u mnie piekna sliczna pogoda ciepełko i słoneczko. Akurat skończyłem ocieplać ściany zewnętrzne. 
Padac zaczęło dopiero w nocy więc może dziś będzie odwrotnie u mnie deszzcz u ciebie słońce  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

od srody mam urlop do konca tygodnia. pogode zapowiadaja sloneczna i bezdeszczowa. mam plan pociagnac caly front  :smile:  moze i tyl sie uda skubnac.

----------


## Kwitko

Trzymam kciuki za pogodę! Oby udało Ci się zrobić jak najwięcej  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Cześć pyskaty Tomaszu! Pracuj, pracuj na budowie, to nie będziesz mieć siły na złośliwości, a mury dalej będą rosły, same zyski, widzisz?  :wink:  Szykujcie się powoli na wizytę, bo u nas za tydzień plus minus powinny być okna  :smile:  A propos - jechałam sobie przez Luboń niedawno i gapiłam się wzdłuż drogi z nadzieją, że znajdę Waszą budowę  :smile:  Gdyby nie drobny szczegół, że jechałam pociągiem, pewnie nawet bym zrobiła nalot  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Jak tam na placu boju  :wink: 
Postepy jakieś są?
Nic jadę walczyć dalej do domu. Trza układac tę chol .... wełnę  :big tongue:

----------


## max-maniacy

*kocurku* ale on się właśnie w ten sposób nakręca. jak się tak wyzłośliwi u Ciebie, to dopiero ma powera i tak zasuwa, że pewnie już skończył te swoje mury. :wink:

----------


## marynata

trapezowa antracyt?
więcej fot
http://allegro.pl/dom-w-prestizowej-...784351390.html

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Etos meskosci, posadzic drzewo, miec syna i wybudowac dom... taaa...

w kwestii syna chcialem dzis, bo co tam budowanie, co tam wszystko inne...

wrocilem z budowy, gosie z malym costam sobie dziubali w pokoju. usiadlem do kompa, wlaczylem youtuba zeby costam gralo. mam taka ulubiona wersje jednego dokonalego, ponadczasowego kawalka. oryginalna, plytowe warsje woze w zmieniarce w samochodzie i czasem sie trafi ze leci jak wioze smarka do przedszkola...

w kazdym razie wlaczam youtuba, i "dorosle dzieci", wersja live z warszawy 2009 rok, zespol TURBO ze Struszczykiem i goscinnie Kupczykiem na wokalu. wlaczam i sie zaczyna. mlody podniosl glowe, "ej, ja to znam" i przyszedl do mnie na kolana, malo tego ze siedzial wpatrzony w TURBO jak w najlepsza bajke to jeszcze odspiewal z nimi pewnie z polowe tekstu... idac za ciosem pozniej bylo TSA i "51" oraz KAT i "Lza dla cieniow minionych" (obie wersje Live) bo to tez sie przewija w samochodzie...i to tez mlody zna  :big grin:   moj 5 letni syn. krew z krwi. mam nadzieje ze czym skorupka za mlodu...

ehhh... poczulem sie dumny


PS. wiele bym oddal za mine katechetki gdyby jej mlody z KATem wyjechal  :big grin: 


PPS... no skoro domy w "prestizowej okolicy" kryje sie trapezowa blacha, i to w centralnej polsce, w miescie lodzi znaczy sie, to mnie sie ta blacha tez podoba  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

A co najciekawsze, te ładniejsze, ciekawsze w formie, kryte są blachą.
Szkaradełka, typu dworek straszydełko, kryte są dachówką ceramiczną, czerwoną.
Ja mieszkaniec miasta UĆ , Ci to mówię.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Szkaradełka, typu dworek straszydełko, kryte są dachówką ceramiczną, czerwoną.



zapomniales dodac ze ta najbardziej mega super blyszczaca wersja...  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

oj tam. jak ktoś tak lubi, to co mu żałować? 

jak tam postępy na budowie? kiedy więźbę stawiasz?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

scianka kolankowa na froncie jet, na tyle natomiast jest 1-sza warsrwa, jutro bedzie reszta.

po za tym wyciagnalem polowe stempli  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok, przod i tyl mamy wymurowane. zostaly 4 pola, po 6 bloczkow na szczytach i mozna by szalowac i zalewac slupki oraz wieniec...

Gosia zrobila dzis jakies zdjecia to moze cos wieczorem sie pojawi

----------


## Gosia_A

Dzień dobry wszystkim :smile: 
Trochę 'zaniemogliśmy' ostatnio z Tomaszem...ale ja już powoli wracam do żywych, chociaż antybiotyk drugi tydzień biorę :sad:  Tomasz chyba nie jest jednak taki "zły" (nooo złośliwy to co innego :big tongue: ) bo jak to przywykł powtarzać: "złego diabli nie biorą", a jego dzisiaj też dopadło (baaaa-chyba pierwszy raz z powodu choroby nie poszedł do pracy-niewiarygodne, wprost niemożliwe!! :wink: ) a jednak...miejmy nadzieję, że Złośliwiec nad złośliwcami niedługo powróci do formy, bo w środę drewno przyjeżdża!!!  :wiggle:  Zdjęcia wrzucę pewnie najwcześniej jutro, bo w domu będę dzisiaj późno...

Co tam kasa, co tam pogoda...zdrowie najważniejsze :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Oczywiscie ze zlego nie biora, wlasnie dlatego szybko zauwazono pomylke i juz jestem spowrotem :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Cóż Tomaszu, widzisz, że tylko anioły są w stanie z Tobą wytrzymać...  :tongue:  Pozdro, Gosia!

----------


## Gosia_A

coś w tym jest... :Lol:  :Lol: rozanieliłam się na dobre... :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jest drewno... i jest go od cholery  :smile:  te 8,5 kubika wyobrazalem sobie jako 1/3 no najwyzej 1/2 tej ilosci ktora przyjechala.

jak na razie nie mam absolutnie zadnych zastrzezen do naszego tartaku. drewno przyjechalo bez pozlizgu, na ustalona godzine, sposob poukladania, poprzekladania i powiazania ze soba poszczegolnych belek budzi moje zaufanie. jakosci impregnacji oczywiscie nie sposob ocenic, wiec tutaj nie mam zdania. elementy sa na obecna chwile proste, nie poskrecane, bez ubytkow i wad (jakies drobne oflisy gnieniegdzie owszem sie trafia, ale to drobiazgi), sloje sa dosc geste. na wszystkich dlugosciach sa dosc spore zapasy.

podsumowujac, na razie jestem sklonny nasz tartak polecic  :smile:  co bedzie dalej, zobaczymy. mam nadzieje ze w momecie jak sie zabiora za konstrukcje to bedzie rownie dobrze.

HDS ktory z drewnem przyjechal niestety nie dal rady wjechac do nas na dzialke, wiec oboje panowie ktorzy ukladali drewno (no i ja tez w  roli pomagiera) urobili sie po same pachy (najdluzsza murlata miala ponad 8 metrow i przekroj 16x20cm...) bo lacznie elementow konstrukcyjnych jest 80szt... i kazdy trzeba bylo przeniesc, poskladac, poprzekladac w poziomie oraz w pionie, pospinac wastrwami, pospietrzac... i teraz rece ciagne za soba po podlodze prawie ze  :smile: 

no ale drewno jest... i pachnie pieknie.

----------


## Gosia_A

no i mamy już pomysł na tegoroczny prezent świąteczny...zestaw kosmetyków o zapachu lasu :wink:  zapach tartaczny  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> no i mamy już pomysł na tegoroczny prezent świąteczny...zestaw kosmetyków o zapachu lasu zapach tartaczny


ale koniecznie tartaczny swierkowy z nuta zielonego barwnika  :big grin:

----------


## nita83

dobre dobre  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

naczelna fotografka uzupełnia dokumentację fotograficzną...na razie tylko o 1 zdjęcie, ale może dzisiaj zrobi kolejne... :roll eyes: 
to oto drewno wzbudza w Antonim takie emocje... :big lol: 
hmmm....a może to dla siebie powinnam sprawić wyżej wymienione perfumy? :big lol:

----------


## rewo66

:big lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

W ramach oszczędności budowlanych zamiast wód i perfum proponuję powiesić na szyi choinkę zapachową leśną  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

szkoda zachodu, odemnie i tak glownie amolem zalatuje  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ale żonie nie żałuj  :smile:  Wisiorek i perfumy w jednym  :big lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

jeszcze taniej będzie, jak przyozdobię się jednym z moich (już gotowych-z ubiegłego roku) wianuszków świątecznych :big lol:  tylko to już zapach nie ten... :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ufff... zadaszylismy dzis nasz osobisty wycinek lasu zeby na niego deszcz nie padal.  urzezbilem z palet kontrukcje na ktora potem nabilismy gruba folie. dzieki temu oba sztaple drewna sa pod prowizorycznych zadaszeniem, ale folia nigdzie ich nie dotyka ani nie oslania bokow sztapli aby nie utrudniac cyrkulacji powietrza

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Kurcze a ja już myślałam, że zadaszyliście dom i sobie pomyślałam "ooooo chyba w totka wygrali, bo niedawno coś o ściankach kolankowych a teraz o zadaszeniu".. dopiero po chwili doczytałam o tym wycinku lasu :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

O, to gratulacje. Jutro jedziemy do Poznania, więc duchowo się łączę z Wami  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Kurcze a ja już myślałam, że zadaszyliście dom i sobie pomyślałam "ooooo chyba w totka wygrali, bo niedawno coś o ściankach kolankowych a teraz o zadaszeniu".. dopiero po chwili doczytałam o tym wycinku lasu




no az tak to nie... ale robimy co mozemy zeby zadaszyc przed zima... i jesli przyjdzie tak jak w ubieglym roku, w lutym, to moze sie uda  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Mi też do zimy nieśpieszno.  :yes:  Niech tam przychodzi sobie jak najpóźniej. A najlepiej jakby wcale nie przyszła.  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> O, to gratulacje. Jutro jedziemy do Poznania, więc duchowo się łączę z Wami


szkoda, że nie daliście znać wcześniej-moglibyście do nas podjechać  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

szybkie pytanie

do poszalowania slupkow betonowych (80x24cm) chce uzyc plyty odpowiednio pocietej. OSB jak podlicze kosztuje prawie tyle co beton na te slupki, ale mam mozliwosc kupic plyte wiorowo lub plyte HDF, obie o grubosci 18mm. szalowac bede slupki pozostawione w sciance kolankowej, czyli po 2 stronach mam bloczki miedzy ktore wleje beton, 2 kolejne scianki musze poszalowac. chce zaszalowac to plyta, dajac w poziomie na calej wysokosci 3 kawalki deski i skrecajac plyty po obu stronach muru pretem gwintowanych (planuje po 6 pretow na slupek).

Pozdsumowujac: czy 18mm to nie za malo ? czy plyta wiorowa czy lepiej HDF ?

----------


## rewo66

Według mnie 18 mm to minimum. Ja dałbym wiórową. Naprężeń nie będzie tak duzych bo tylko na 2 scianki. Zatem wg mnie jest ok. U mnie płytą wiórową szalowali wieniec na tarasie zadaszonym szeroki na 50 cm i gruby na 25 i do dzisiaj stoi i jest prosty  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tak to ma wygladac. plyta jest 4 cm nizsza niz murek aby bylo o co jeszcze na gorze zakleszczyc na murku szalunek wienca (wykonany z desek i tez poskrecany pretami na gora zbity na rozporki z deseczek - kto robil wie o czym mowie :smile: )

i tu pytanie, czy taki szalunek slupka wytrzyma napor i wibrowanie betonu

----------


## DEZET

Zrób z 18mm wiórowej z tymi dodatkowymi deskami. 
U mnie szalunek z osb na wieniec(24x24) ściągano drutem wiązałkowym (zamiast szpilek) przez wywiercone otwory i nie poleciało nic.
Myślę, że 6 szpilek to dużo na taki mały kawałek. Max z 5 sztuk wystarczy, to tylko słupek z 2 stron już zabezpieczony.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

OK, dzieki!

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> szybkie pytanie; plyta wiorowa czy lepiej HDF ?


Czemu nie desek przeznaczonych na deskowanie? przecież nie musisz ich ciąć.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Czemu nie desek przeznaczonych na deskowanie? przecież nie musisz ich ciąć.


deski dam na wieniec powyzej slupkow, na slupki trzeba by to zbijac a to przy 20 slupkach robi sie troche roboty. szalunek z plyt jest szybszy do wykonania.

mam goscia ktory sprzedaje odpady w rozmiarze ktory pozwala mi wyciac z jednego takiego odpadu plyte na 2 slupki, czyli plyta na szalunek 1 slupka wychodzi... 4 zlote... za taka cene to mowiac szczerze troche szkoda czasu, pracy, gwozdzi i desek chyba  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Przy takiej cenie to sprawa oczywista. Nie ma co się zastanawiac. A deski upaprane betonem to juz nie to samo. Żle się to tnie a zaś czyścic to znowu strata czasu na niepotrzebne prace.

----------


## Gosia_A

W dzienniku cicho, głucho...bo nic budowlanego się nie dzieje :sad:  wariactwa ciąg dalszy, więc na budowę nie ma za bardzo czasu, a wieczorami to już pogoda niezbyt sprzyjająca, zwłaszcza warunki termiczne :wink:  w ostatnich dniach spotkało nas jednak trochę "dobrego", więc bilans na + :big lol:  trzymajcie kciuki, aby jutro pogoda sprzyjała, może chociaż trochę popchnie się do przodu...

----------


## Gosia_A

poza tym mamusia rozpoczęła przygotowania do świątecznego kiermaszu przedszkolnego :smile:  dzieci zbierają na wycieczkę, więc trzeba coś wykombinować :wink:

----------


## nita83

Wow

----------


## msdracula

Tomek u nas też słupy były szalowane płytami osb ( zostały z wieńca ze stropu) i super sprawa, bo naprawdę szybciej to szło...

U nas zima już jest, mam nadzieje,że do was tak szybko nie dotrze  :yes:

----------


## bury_kocur

My też szalowaliśmy praktycznie wszystko płytą osb, drewno było tylko w charakterze wzmocnienia (akurat na słupkach przybite w poprzek, oprócz tego szpilki i bez problemu). 

Zdolna mamusia  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no... weekend z glowy...

wiec tak, dzieje sie jednak. moze nie jakos spektakularnie, niejakos super szybko... ale sie dzieje, cegielka do cegielki, bloczek do bloczka... i do przodu

dostalismy w ostatnich dniach wiatr w zagle, dostalismy oboje, choc zapracowala na to wylacznie Szanowna Zona i w zasadzie to wylacznie jej zasluga i ciezka praca zaowocowaly  :big grin:  nie wiem czy mogli bysmy dostas w ostatnich dniach jakas fajniejsza, lepsza informacje  :smile: 

naleza sie gratulacje i brawa, i uklony po pas  :smile: 

tak wiec dziubiemy dalej.

stemple juz wywalone, i zrobilo sie pieknie, przestronnie, jasno, przestrzennie... 

scianke kolankowa mamy w zasadzie gotowa do zbrojenia i szalowania, zabiore sie za to w tygodniu, no i jesli tylko pogoda pozwoli to sprubujemy przed koncem roku zalac drugi wieniec.

----------


## max-maniacy

Gosia zaczęłaś swoje świąteczne cudeńka. 
tez bym taki chciała, ale w ogóle nie wiem, jak się za to zabrać. przeprowadziłabyś tu jakiś przyspieszony kurs dla mniej zdolnych koleżanek. :yes:

----------


## max-maniacy

> dostalismy w ostatnich dniach wiatr w zagle, dostalismy oboje, choc zapracowala na to wylacznie Szanowna Zona i w zasadzie to wylacznie jej zasluga i ciezka praca zaowocowaly nie wiem czy mogli bysmy dostas w ostatnich dniach jakas fajniejsza, lepsza informacje
> 
> naleza sie gratulacje i brawa, i uklony po pas


jakiś niejasny ten wpis. co to za informacja - jaśniej proszę. 
oczywiście gratuluję, biję brawo i kłaniam się tak nisko, jak tylko pozwala mój stary kręgosłup. :yes:

----------


## Kwitko

No właśnie Tomku, co to za tajemniczość??? A że zasługa żony to przecież jasne, my kobiety mamy same zasługi i wszystko dzięki nam  :Lol:

----------


## rewo66

> No właśnie Tomku, co to za tajemniczość??? A że zasługa żony to przecież jasne, my kobiety mamy same zasługi i wszystko dzięki nam


Amen  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nic wiecej nie moge zeznac  :wink:   :no:

----------


## Kwitko

No trudno, najważniejsze że fajnie Wam jest  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

Dzień dobry :smile:  Dzieje się ostatnio, dzieje...oby sił/zdrowia wystarczyło, aby wszystkie plany zrealizować :smile:  
Co do wianuszków...w tym roku niestety nie bardzo jest na nie czas, podejrzewam, że zakończy się tylko na tym jednym-do przedszkola  :sad:  
Do zrobienia wianuszka potrzebne są: podkład z wyplecionych pędów-np.winobluszczu (można kupić gotowy podkład ze słomy lub gąbki florystycznej), pistolet na klej termopotliwy, oczywiście laski kleju (zużywa się dużo) i cała masa różnych różności florystycznych (można je zebrać podczas spaceru lub kupić na allegro :wink: , cóż więcej...odrobina wyobraźni, cierpliwości i mało wrażliwych na wysoką temperaturę opuszków palców  :big lol:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> nic wiecej nie moge zeznac


No to proponuje dla nas osobny wątek pt. " co Tomasz A miał na myśli "
Oczywiście gratuluję, biję brawo i kłaniam się tak nisko, jak tylko pozwala mój jeszcze starszy kręgosłup.

----------


## nita83

gratulacje, brawa i ukłony, ja tam kręgosłup mam młody  :big tongue:

----------


## Gosia_A

ach...dziękuję bardzo za brawa i ukłony, ale nieprzyzwyczajona jestem do takich pochwał  :wink:  co ja zrobię, jak Wam wszystkim strzeli coś w tych starych i młodych kręgosłupach?chyba ketonal w żelu będę musiała wysyłać pocztą :big tongue: 
tak poza tym...jak wyjeżdżałam z Poznania o 6:12 to zaczął sypać śnieżek...zrobiło się pięknie, tylko co z budową? :sad: oby w sobotę było ładnie i w plusie...w ogóle do ilu stopni poniżej zera można murować?
acha i eszcze jedno...czy ktoś z Was ma szare okna?tzn. jasnoszare? Prawie jesteśmy zdecydowani na obustronny RAL 7040 (niesamowite, jak długo można się zastanawiać na kolorem okien... :wink: ) tylko nie widzieliśmy ich "na żywo"

----------


## cronin

Na pewno można do -5, do betonu daje się dodatki "zimowe" a ma być około zera. Tylko później dobrze by było przykryć ten wylany beton np matami słomianymi, może deskami (pewnie jakieś macie na stanie  :wink:  ). Jasnoszare okna ma jeszcze MSU, popatrz w dzienniku, tylko to tez kolor aluminium. Przemyślcie kwestię rolet, nie zawsze są warte włożonej kasy (napisałam u siebie).

----------


## msdracula

Wiatr w żagle przypuszczam, że finansowy  :wink: 
Cronin idę poczytać u Ciebie jak to z tymi roletami, bo my ciągle się wahamy czy naścienne montować...

Co do szarych okien to nasi sąsiedzi mają, wyglądają pięknie do  nowoczesnych wnętrz  :smile:

----------


## cronin

trochę to stare ale tu są szare post 82 http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...kolorowe/page5

----------


## bury_kocur

E, no ładne! Zresztą te szczotkowane aluminiowe też śliczne.

----------


## Gosia_A

*cronin*: dzięki, już się wypowiedziałam w sprawie rolet-tylko u Ciebie w dzienniku :wink: 
Ja mam mieszane uczucia, Tomasz nie bardzo jest do rolet przekonany, czyli pewnie ich nie będzie :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

1. wiatr w zagle, ale i strzal w plecy - spadl dzis snieg :/

2. okna - mnie sie podoba szary kolor, zdecydowanie bardziej niz drewnopodobna okleina, ale upieral sie nie bede, ja nie z tych co to sie lubia upierac  :wink:  hehehehe

3. rolety - to prawda, jakos tak nie czuje aby byly mi do zycia niezbedne, nie mniej jednak mysle ze warto bylo by dac nad oknami w warstwie ocieplenia chocby puste puszki i prowadnice na oknach aby mozna sobie bylo je zamontowac. napewno jak bede robil instalacje elektryczna to uwzglednie napedy rolet.

----------


## Gosia_A

no dobra...rozgaduję się w nie swoich wątkach...pytanie "u siebie":
Co sądzicie o doborze koloru drzwi wejściowych do dachu, a nie stolarki okiennej, tak-jak to zwykle bywa? tak rozmyślam sobie w każdej wolnej chwili o tych naszych oknach i wymyśliłam, że damy jasno szare okna, dach ze dwa-trzy  tony  ciemniejszy (ale nie antracytowy-jaśniejszy) i pod ten kolor drzwi?Czyli reasumując:
- jasno szare okna
- ciemno szary dach
- ciemno szare drzwi wejściowe
- drewniane dodatki (słupy, pergole itp-patrz projekt na pierwszych stronach dziennika)
- jasno szare (a może też ciemno szare - pod kolor dachu) barierki na okna balkonowe?
Czy to będzie wszystko pasowało czy za dużo kombinejszyn? :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Ja jestem jak najbardziej za takim rozwiązaniem. No bo u nas drzwi do dachu, a nie do okien  :big grin:  Poszukaj jeszcze czy łatwo znajdziesz i w dobrej cenie drzwi ciemnoszare, nie antracytowe.

----------


## bury_kocur

Mnie też się podoba. Mam tylko takie samo zastrzeżenie jak Kwitko - może być trudno dobrać kolor drzwi do dachu, z tymi szarościami to akurat jakby większy wybór w oknach niż drzwiach. To znaczy na pewno da się znaleźć malowane wg palety RAL, ale cena... Niemniej, koncepcja na pewno równie dobra jak dobieranie pod kolor okien.

----------


## Gosia_A

za oknami planujemy się rozejrzeć po świętach, trapezówka i drzwi jeszcze mogą trochę poczekać, niech najpierw więźbę zrobią... :wink:  i tak będzie papa, więc nie ma ciśnienia...może być kryty blachą dopiero na wiosnę :smile: 
Kwitko: kiedy wybierasz się do Factory? (zapraszamy)
Kocurki-co ze spotkaniem? :wink: Jak przeżyjemy koniec świata to I.2013? :smile:

----------


## msdracula

Gosia pomysł fajny, na pewno będzie pasować  :smile:  tylko teraz zostaje dobrać drzwi do blachy  :smile:  
U nas przy orzechowych oknach antracytowe drzwi by nie pasowały ( taka jest dachówka) ale u was jak najbardziej

----------


## bury_kocur

Gosia - kiedy tylko chcecie  :smile:  Daj znać ze 2 dni wcześniej, żebyśmy na pewno byli dyspozycyjni.

----------


## cronin

Podrzucam jeszcze jeden domek z trapezówką, tym razem jasną  :smile: 


słabo widać więc źródło http://www.houzz.com/photos/372807/M...-san-francisco

----------


## Kwitko

Gosiu mi ostatnio tylko budowlane zakupy w głowie. Ale może na zimowe wyprzedaże mamę wyciągnę do Poznania to o Factory zahaczymy. Tylko kiedy one się zaczynają? Dziękujemy za zaproszenie.

----------


## Gosia_A

Kocurki...na pewno się zjawimy, tylko pewnie już po końcu świata  :wink:  a może wcześniej, kto wie... :wink: 
cronin: dziękuję za zdjęcia blachy  :smile: 
Kwitko: wyprzedaże już są - i to całkiem niezłe! ostatnio dawno nie bywałam we factory-nooo-z wiadomych względów :wink:  ale w miniony weekend pojechałam i nie mogłam się oprzeć-w big starze były przecenione spodnie o ponad 70% (no a wiadomo big star szyje dla długonogich :wink: )

----------


## Kwitko

Dlatego jutro jadę do big stara do Kalisza, wreszcie kupie dłuuuugie spodnie  :big grin:  Tam się zdarzają nawet za długie na mnie  :wink: 
Ale dobrze wiedzieć że wyprzedaże już są,ciekawe czy w Malcie też.

----------


## Gosia_A

Kwitko-ja chyba potrzebuję jeszcze dłuższe niż Ty, a i dla mnie ostatnio w BS były zbyt długie! A to dlatego, że wprowadzili damskie 38!szok :wink: tzn. długość 38 :smile: 
w Malcie byłam chyba raz w życiu z Tomaszem-przez jakieś 15 minut...i jakoś się tam nie wybieram :wink:  jestem bardzo mało kobieca w tych sprawach zakupowych...jak nie muszę-nie jadę, a już na pewno nie przymierzam, jak nie chcę kupić, a najszczęśliwsza jestem jak ktoś mi coś kupi i nie muszę jeździć po sklepach w ogóle  :big grin: 

ze spraw budowlanych-przestoju w murowaniu i szukanie okien - ciąg dalszy...

----------


## Kwitko

Też kiedyś widziałam 38, to Ty takie nosisz  :jaw drop:   :wink: ! Ale wczoraj spodni nie kupiłam, długość niby ok.  (36 niektóre 34) ale wszystkie jakieś takie.... grube. Za to kurtki były fajne i bardzo tanie. Kupiłam, i czapkę  :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Dziewczyny powiedzcie o co chodzi z tym 38 ?
Ja tam zawsze mam problem z długością nogawek. Jestem raczej duży w obu wymiarach.

----------


## Gosia_A

Kwitko-no właśnie napisałam, że nawet dla mnie były zbyt długie :wink:  Krzysztof5426:38 to długość nogawek-baaardzo długie, ale ile w cm to niestety nie wiem, na pewno powyżej 100-110cm  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wiesz krzysiek, bo to chodzi o to aby sobie takie spodnie mozna bylo podciagnac pod same pachy, im dluzsze tym lepiej, cieplej w nerki  :wink: 

btw. mroz trzyma, sniegu dosypuje - do dupy. jak sie nic nie zmieni to chyba wezme sie za schody. na razie jeszcze to sobie analizuje, ale mysle ze chyba najlatwiej bedzie mi wykonac stalowa konstrukcje spawana i skrecana ktora potem oblozyli bysmy drewnem i plytami GK od spodu (albo i nie...) 
jakos szalowanie i zbrojenie schodow zelbetonowych mnie odrzuca... po za tym aby je wylac jest za zimno. tymczasem aby wykona konstrukcje schodow stalowych mam i narzedzia i umiejetnosci i warunki by na to pozwalaly... porysowalem sobie taka konstrukcje hmmm... kusi mnie to...

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> najlatwiej bedzie mi wykonac stalowa konstrukcje spawana i skrecana ktora potem oblozyli bysmy drewnem... kusi mnie to...


Bardzo Dobry pomysł, ALE przemyśl jak potem wygodnie tynkować ściany przy schodach i jak  wykonać izolację,ocieplenie podłogi i wylewki pod ostatnim dolnym schodkiem. Rura o przekroju kwadratowym,flex  i  dobry mig a schody zrobisz w mig.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Nie bądź taki tajemniczy i opublikuj szkice schodów.

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Tomaszu* my mamy stalową konstrukcję.. teraz położyliśmy na stopnie płytę (coś a'la osb) 18mm i na to przyjdzie jeszcze około 3cm dębu, do tego lica.. od spodu miało być zabudowane płytami kg, ale w zasadzie nie szpecą schowka, więc od spodu zostają takie jakie są.. cyknęłabym fotkę, ale jest póki co niezły bajzel pod schodami :roll eyes:

----------


## Kwitko

Ja też bym chciała zobaczyć rysunki.
U nas teść będzie spawał schody, po nowym roku ma zacząć, na razie obmyśla  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

rysunki na obecnym etapie nie nadaja sie do publikacji

zrobie cos podobnego tyle ze bez balustrady, bo u nas bedzie z 3 stron klatka schodowa

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja też chcę - u nas też będą spawane, więc chętnie porównam koncepcje. Coś mi się tam roi, może Twoje rysunki mi pojaśnią we łbie, a może rzucę na żer i do dyskusji też swoje.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

podstawowa kwestia mysle jest to czy schody wasze (kwitko, bura) maja byc docelowo obudowane czyms czy pozostana widoczne. Czy beda tylko stopnie + porecze, czy moze jeszcze podstopnice a wszelkie profile stalowe zostana zasloniete.

u nas beda raczej podstopnice i okladzina z plyt GK, stad konstrukcja bedzie nastawiona na maksymalna prostote wykonania oraz minimalizacje kosztu materialow. calosc wyczyszcze, zabezpiecze odpowiednia farba i tyle.

inaczej ma sie sprawa jesli konstrukcja ma zostac widoczna, wtedy konstrukcje wykonal bym zupelnie inaczej np tak



nie jest to zadna trudnosc szczegolna jesli chodzi o spawanie, ale generalnie jest wg mnie wiecej roboty. ot chocby dlatego ze profile trzeba pociac bardziej precyzyjnie, na czas spawania montowac na jakims stole aby utrzymac katy, estetycznie oszlifowac itp itd.

----------


## bury_kocur

U mnie ma być wszystko widoczne, ale ja myślałam o takich schodach z policzkiem stalowym:

tylko nie wiem, jak to pospawać, żeby się kupy trzymało  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a ten piloczek to z czego sobie wymyslilas? jesli mialby byc z plaskownika to zaplacisz za niego majatek, malo tego podczas spawania sie powygina niestety. wyglada to owszem ladnie, ale ja bym sie nie podjal.

jak pospawac... no wiadomo, jak najlepiej  :smile:  ja bede spawal migomatem bo elektroda raczej sie nie czuje aby to zrobic estetycznie. gdyby bylo nas stac na wykonanie z nierdzewki spawal bym TIGiem, aby bylo slicznie... ale jak sie nie ma co sie lubi to sie lubi co sie ma  :smile: 

przemysl jeszcze konstrukcje, glownie w oparciu o oferte hurtowni z czarna stala. 

te co pokazalas mozna wykonac z drewna  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

A jeszcze nie wiem z czego - kiedyś widziałam w hurtowni taki potężny dwuteownik i sobie wyobraziłam, jakie fajne schody by na tym wyszły  :wink:  Ale pewnie z punktu konstrukcji nie ma to za bardzo sensu, ja tylko pod kątem estetycznym to sobie wklepałam w mózg. A co do spawania, to bardziej miałam na myśli jak podeprzeć stopnie, czyli co dospawać do tego policzka i w którym miejscu, niż czym - tego akurat nie planuję robić osobiście  :wink:  Drewniane całe schody nieee, ale rozważam same stopnie.

----------


## Gosia_A

osiwieje zupełnie, zanim wybierzemy okna... :sad: 
byliśmy na spotkaniu w fabryce okien i drzwi, które wykorzystują Vekę...nie wiem, czy jest to możliwe, ale mam jeszcze większy mętlik w głowie :sad: 
Cena mnie POWALIŁA TOTALNIE!!!!!! Ale wiem jedno...
chcę koniecznie drzwi przesuwne w systemie HST...kompletnie nieoszczędne, mają się nijak do naszego planu budżetowego, nie wiem, z czego zrezygnujemy, ale chcę je mieć u nas :roll eyes: 
wolę zrezygnować z rolet zewnętrznych, które i tak nie bardzo chcemy, wolę chyba zrezygnować z koloru, do którego jednak już się bardzo przyzwyczaiłam w moich myślach, z czegokolwiek, ale chcę HST  :wink:  powód bardzo prosty: lekkość otwierania. jeśli nie damy rady przeskoczyć ceny-wolę z przesuwnych w ogóle zrezygnować niż mieć te tradycyjne (jak dla mnie strasznie niewygodne i ciężkie)...kończąc wywody...kolejne nieprzespane noce przede mną :sad: 
RATUNKU!!! :bash:

----------


## nita83

ja na dniach mam zamawiać okna, wybrać w końcu skąd chcę i jakiś blady strach na mnie padł,
także łączę się "w bólu"

----------


## cronin

Współczuję, ja żeby uniknąć pokus, zaprojektowałam sobie duże okno w salonie fixa a wyjście na taras na krótkiej ścianie tylko jako drzwi. I lepiej za dużo nie oglądać, skupić się na podstawach.
Jak będzie naprawdę pieniężnie nie do zniesienia (spróbujcie w innych firmach), to spytaj sama siebie co ważniejsze szybciej wprowadzić się do swojego domu czy latami się budować i mieć HS  :smile:  Ja odpuszczam prawie wszystko byle wprowadzić się do jesieni, tyle że my bezdomni jesteśmy aktualnie  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

*cronin*: no właśnie dlatego chyba odpuszczę nawet kolor szary na rzecz białego dwustronnego-zupełnie niechcianego przeze mnie wcześniej (tutaj znowu względy praktyczne). Tomasz upiera się przy przesuwnym, a ja na to tradycyjne się nie zgodzę i już!  :big tongue:  ciężko się otwiera, u nas będzie jeszcze większe i cięższe, więc jak mam mieć takie bylejakie-wole mieć zwykłego fixa :bash:  chyba zaczynają się schody finansowe...no i zderzenie rzeczywistości z marzeniami...

----------


## DEZET

Temat schodów też sobie zacząłem i na razie został odsunięty na dalszy plan. Z tym ,że moje muszą być zabiegowe- mało miejsca na wstawienie.
Próbowałem w stairdesign zrobić projekt i jakieś podstawy mam, ale schody nie pilne, więc temat leży.
Zamysł miałem taki, że podstawą byłyby kształtowniki 80x80 lub podobne i do nich dospawane kątowniki z profila 40x40, jako podstawa stopni.
Raczej bez podstopnic, ale nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie zabudować. 
Ważne jest dobre dopasowanie wysokości stopni- zależnie od częstości używania- te wyższe przestają być wygodne- zresztą na to są wzory.

Gosia- nie rozumiem- drzwi ciężkie? Przecież  HS-y też są ciężkie, a czy drzwi przesuwane, czy otwierane normalnie, siłę podobną trzeba użyć,
 a cena kosmiczna ;-( Chociaż jak "oberwiecie" np. rolety i coś tam jeszcze to na HS starczy  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

DEZET: jak dla mnie HS otwiera się zupełnie inaczej, lżej...nieważne-bo im więcej zaczynam o nich czytać tym WIĘCEJ mam wątpliwości...brrrr :bash: 
a może dać fixa, albo dzielone na 3 z 1 otwieranym?

----------


## Kwitko

Gosia, ochłoń, poczekaj, przemyśl, przelicz, zastanów się na spokojnie i dopiero podejmij decyzje. Ja Cię rozumie, też  często widząc coś fajnego chciałam to na pewno i już, z czasem pierwsze "podpalenie" przechodziło i zaczynałam myśleć trzeźwo  :wink: 

Tomek my schody nie obudowane, coś takiego jak Twoje pierwsze zdjęcie tylko na jednej belce. I tak się zastanawiamy że belka będzie musiała być 10x10 cm, czyli wielka, ale cóż, już wstępna ostateczna decyzja podjęta.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

DEZET: profil 80x40 na wysoki kant + katownik 40x40 to doskonale rozwiazanie. 80x80 zupelnie nie ma potrzeby a cena bedzie 4 razy wyzsza  :smile: 

OKNA. poczekmy zobaczymy, porownamy. moze faktycznie damy FIXy w salonie? a moze dac to okno z jednej tafli? 2700x2300 wygladalo by pieknie... kto wie  :smile:  w kazdym razie prawie 12 tysiecy za HST to jest k...wa lekka przesada...  :smile:

----------


## cronin

aż usiadłam 12tys?! złotych polskich? w życiu nigdy to ponad połowa ceny wszystkich moich okien, a nie mam najtańszych. 
Powyceniajcie w kilku miejscach na różnych profilach, bo wyceny mogą różnić się o kilkadziesiąt procent. Z drugiej strony HS bywa problematyczny więc branie najtańszej opcji też jest problematyczne, bo może się psuć.
Ja pomyślałabym nad zabawą podziałem i wielkością okien (na górze nadproża ale w dół można powiększyć  :smile:  ), można mieć równie efektowne a tańsze.

----------


## bury_kocur

Matko jedyna, 12 tys! To prawie tyle, ile moje wszystkie okna  :smile:  Z jednej strony, lecicie z tą budową tanio, własnymi siłami, więc może pora na nagrodę (za zaoszczędzone pieniądze...  :wink: ), a z drugiej - toż to kupa kasy! Czy to nie jest już początek tego szaleństwa w wykończeniówce, od którego trudno się opędzić?

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

My za okno przesuwne wykuszowe płaciliśmy około 6k nie jest to HS, nie wiem dokładnie jak się zwie ale trzeba uważać nas piasek i te inne.. u nas taras jeszcze w piasku więc co chwilę trzeba było prowadnice odkurzać

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jest plan oszczednosciowo ratunkowy  :wink:  beda jakies niusy to dam cynka  :big grin:

----------


## bowess

Dołożę swoje trzy grosze do kwestii okien.  :smile: 

Skupiłabym się  przede wszystkim na rozważeniu funkcjonalności. Czyli - którędy  najprawdopodobniej będą prowadziły ścieżki wędrówek, przez które otwory  powinna być możliwość wychodzenia, a przez które niekoniecznie. 
Choć, tak szczerze mówiąc, to nigdy się nie przewidzi w 100% wszystkiego. Dwa przykłady z mojej chaty. Mamy okno-drzwi dzielone na 5 skrzydeł. Środkowy fiks jest trochę węższy. Był moment, że się zastanawiałam, czy tego nie podzielić na 5 równych, bo czemu to jedno węższe, ale w końcu zostało dokładnie tak, jak w projekcie. I wiecie co? Całe szczęście, że nie kombinowałam, bo teraz do wjechania wózkiem wystarczy otwarcie jednego skrzydła, a jakbym podzieliła po swojemu, to by trzeba było otwierać dwa.  :smile: 
Drugi przykład - wydawało mi się, że okno-drzwi na ścianie bocznej, zaraz przy kuchni to nie będzie specjalnie często używany "wyłaz". Ale od kiedy mamy altankę, to tędy mi bliżej i wyjście zrobiło się na tyle często używane, że wiosną robimy też z tej strony nieduży podest (2x1,5m), coby elegancko wychodzić, a nie skakać przez opaskę.  :wink:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> rysunki na obecnym etapie nie nadaja sie do publikacji
> 
> zrobie cos podobnego tyle ze bez balustrady, bo u nas bedzie z 3 stron klatka schodowa


Dlaczego nie przewidujesz ścianki działowej w środku między biegami, stopnie zamontowałbyś kątownikami do ścian , tylko zabieg wymagałby kawałka konstrukcj, ze ścianką łatwiej zorganizować schowki pod schodami

----------


## bury_kocur

> Dlaczego nie przewidujesz ścianki działowej w środku między biegami, stopnie zamontowałbyś kątownikami do ścian , tylko zabieg wymagałby kawałka konstrukcj, ze ścianką łatwiej zorganizować schowki pod schodami


Bo brzydko?

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Bo brzydko?


a takie spawane na wierzchu , zwłaszcza dół górnego biegu ,to ładne niby? za ścianką w środku zdecydowanie mniej pracy i taniej i mniejszy kłopot ż poręczami.

----------


## Gosia_A

no dobra...po nocnej lekturze nt. HST muszę przyznać, że ochłonęłam...i chyba przytłumiłam (miejmy nadzieję, że dość skutecznie) chęć posiadania HST...chyba jednak wolę te pieniądze przeznaczyć na coś innego niż sprawić sobie potem tylko kłopot. Z założenia ma to być dom raczej niezbyt drogi i względnie tani/prosty w utrzymaniu, więc HST chyba jednak nie wpisuje się w ten obrazek :wink:  Zaczęłam znowu myśleć o dwustronnie białych oknach (nie tylko ze względów finansowych-chociaż tutaj jest akurat duży plus) lub uwaga (!!!!!) *bura*: zewnętrznym ANTRACYCIE :Confused:  chyba naprawdę Was odwiedzimy jakoś niebawem  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bulka, na schody planuje wykonac szklane balustrady... bo mam sentyment do szkla, bo je lubimy, bo wiem jak je zrobic  :smile:  stad scianka dzialowa mimo ze faktycznie funkcjonalna kluci mi sie z ta koncepcja. spod gornego biegu (dolnego zreszta tez) obuduje nida wiec profile stalowe i spawy nie beda widoczne.

nie chce robic stalowych schodow dlatego zeby je tak zostawic bo podobaja sie namstalowe ale dlatego ze bedzie to dla mnie wykonawczo latwiejsze i pewnikiem tansze niz zelbetowe... no i po za tym mam wstret do zbrojenia i szalowania... a tego przy schodach jest zatrzesienie  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

ja tylko dodam, że te szklane balustrady marzą mi się spękane  :wink:  tzn. z popękanego w środku szkła :smile:  nooo-wiadomo o co chodzi  :wink:  mam nadzieję, że ich nie będę musiała wykreślać z naszego planu budżetowego  :wink:

----------


## aga_ck

Witam się z Wami,czytam od dawna,ujawniam się dopiero teraz,no bo w końcu wypada :smile: 
Te spękane balustrady śliczne,no i przede wszystkim łatwiejsze w utrzymaniu niż gładkie-na tamtych pewnie co chwilę jakieś paluszki by były widoczne :smile: 
Gosia_A-martwisz się o plan budżetowy,czy to znaczy,że te spękane są zatrważająco drogie?Bo mnie też się bardzo podobają...

----------


## Gosia_A

*aga_ck:* witaj  :smile:  balustrady trochę kosztują, ale teraz nie mam zamiaru się tym przejmować... :wink:  przyjdzie czas, wtedy będzie jakaś rada  :wink:  teraz czekamy na kolejne wyceny okien-jednak z fixami, zamiast HS :smile:  ale za to zamiast dwóch normalnych progów w balkonowych mają wycenić niskie...i kolor jednostronny szary od zewnątrz, biały od wewnątrz...sama jestem ciekawa, na co w końcu się zdecydujemy  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Pęknięte balustradki fajniste. 
Tomku tak z tym profilem rzuciłem 80x80, bo akurat taki mam na słupki do bramy, ale oczywiście cieńszy będzie też ok.
Mnie by lepiej pasował 60x60, ale już ciut cienki może być, choć ugięcie tego pod człowiekiem raczej byłoby niemożliwe- jak myślisz?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dezet, profil planuj najlepiej prostokatny i obciazaj go postawiony na "wysoki kant". roznica wytrzymalosci na zginanie pomiedzy 80x80 a 80x40 postawionym na wysoki kant bedzie niewielka, pod warunkiem takiej samej grubosci scianki. 

profil 60x60 bez problemu ugnie sie pod ciezarem czlowieka... jesli bedzie odpowiednio dlugi... ba, przy ladze 12mb smial bym podejrzewac ze ugnie sie pod wlasnym ciezarem  :smile:  nie mam pojecia jakd dlugie masz te schody, jak sa mocno nachylone itp  :smile:  generalnie ja lubie profil 80x40

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> roznica wytrzymalosci na zginanie pomiedzy 80x80 a 80x40 postawionym na wysoki kant bedzie niewielka, pod warunkiem takiej samej grubosci scianki. ,,,generalnie ja lubie profil 80x40


każda rura o przekroju kwadratowym lub prostokątnym od 50mm  w górę będzie dobra, nie budujecie przecież mostu, kierowałbym się raczej miejscem na spaw,  by miał min 5 cm  , dlatego też dałbym grubość ścianki 5mm ,  80x40 wygodnie sie spawa  więc jak nie bedzie ,,gracił'' to jak najbardziej. Antoś u Ciebie będzie słup w środku i dwie belki , jedna w dól jedna w górę , reszta kątownikiem do ścian?

----------


## Kwitko

Tomek z tego co piszesz to ja też nie musiałabym mieć 10x10? Tylko 10 na coś mniejszego?  I wytrzymałość byłaby podobna?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bulka, slupek na srodku, od niego profile tak jak piszesz, po scianach tez profile. na profilach kontrukcje pod stopnie, konstrukcje pod stopnie polaczone ze soba. generalnie sciany u nas sa z betonu komorkowego, a to nie jest material doskonaly do tego aby w nim montowac elementy konstukcyjne schodow. schody w moim zamysle maja byc konstruckja samonosna, oparta na podlodze oraz stropie. sciany maja jedynie calosc ograniczac. obawiam sie ze jesli kontowniki na ktorych zostaly by polozone stopnie przykrecil bym po prostu do scian to predzej czy pozniej kotwy zaczna sie w scianach luzowac.

kwitko, a jak te schody u was maja wygladac? wg mnie uzywanie rury kwadratowej zupelnie mija sie z celem. zaplacisz za stal prawie 2 razy wiecej a nic nie zyskasz. tak jak wspomnial bulka lepiej kupic odpowiedniej grubosci scianke (4-5mm aby sie dobrze spawalo) niz przewymiarowany profil. 

jesli mnie nie myli pamiec, i nie zawiodlo jedyne zdrowe podczas wizyty u was oko to Wasze schody maja uklad podobny do tych


a jesli i uklad i generalnie koncepcja byla by w ten desen to ja bym bral bral profil maks 100x50 scianka 4 lub nawet 80x40 scianka 5

----------


## Kwitko

Dokładnie układ taki jak pokazałeś. Idziemy trochę na łatwizne i chcemy zrobić na jednej belce
coś takiego


Tyle ze teść jest spawaczem ale mostów, i boję się że przesadzi trochę z wymiarami  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Idziemy trochę na łatwizne i chcemy zrobić na jednej belce
> coś takiego
> 
> 
> Tyle ze teść jest spawaczem ale mostów


Teść na pewno dobrze  pospawa , ale już drewno na stopnie mocowane jak na zdjęciu będzie drooogo kosztowało  bo nie wyobrażam sobie że można zastosować coś innego niż sklejka lub parowarstwowy pakiet  odporny na pękanie, zwykła decha pęknie jak nic( zobacz gdzie podparta a gdzie się staje) , a i zamocowanie tylko na wkręach od dołu wielce dyskusyjne. Mi to wygląda na pakiet drewniany z wklejoną w środku płytą metalową  w której wspawano tuleje z gwintem do mocowania inaczej nie wierzę że z tak zamocowanych stopni schodów można np.zbiec

----------


## Kwitko

bułkazmasłem nie wolno biegać po schodach, ja kiedyś biegłam po żelbetowych i skończyło się to stłuczeniem d....y i łokcia  :wink:  A poważnie też się zastanawiałam nad mocowaniem stopni, czy bezpieczne to.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> sciany u nas sa z betonu komorkowego, a to nie jest material doskonaly do tego aby w nim montowac elementy konstukcyjne schodow.... obawiam sie ze jesli kontowniki na ktorych zostaly by polozone stopnie przykrecil bym po prostu do scian to predzej czy pozniej kotwy zaczna sie w scianach luzowac.


ściana ma większą nośność niż konstrukcja którą zamierzasz pospawać, kątowniki obciążysz tylko z góry  i śruby mocujące do ściany będą tylko ścinane ( Antoś 80kg na dwie strony=40kg na 3 śruby=13  kg, jak  sie potknie to dynamicznie X2 = 26kg  śruba da rady He he  :smile:  , jeżeli uważasz że BK nie da rady to jak zawiesisz w kuchni szafki z talerzami ?Te potrafią ważyć, tam dopiero będą o wiele większe obciążenia scinające +dodatkowo zginanie powodujące wyrywanie kołka ze ściany.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bulka, masz oczywiscie racje i pewnie moje leki i obawy sa niczym nie uzasadnione  :smile:  ale mimo wszystko wole konstrukcje samonosna :smile:  

kwitko. jesli chcecie miec tylko 1 belke na srodku to jednak raczej 10x10. w przypadku jaki pokazalas belka moze sie okazac po za zginaniem skrecana pod wplywem momentu jaki beda powodowaly osoby ktore nie pojda dokladnie srodkiem schodow. dobrze przemyslcie sobie tez mocowanie stopni, bo jesli mialo by byc tak jak na zdjeciu to ktos ciezszy kto stanal by przy krawedzi schodow mogby wyrwac sruby ze stopnia.

----------


## Kwitko

Właśnie mocowania stopni się obawiamy, myślimy żeby dać szerszą tą blachę pod stopniem, wtedy stopnie wystawałyby tylko po 25 cm z każdej strony.

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> Właśnie mocowania stopni się obawiamy, myślimy żeby dać szerszą tą blachę pod stopniem, wtedy stopnie wystawałyby tylko po 25 cm z każdej strony.


słabym punktem rozważanego przez Ciebie rozwiązania konstrukcji schodów jest sposób mocowania dolnej części do ściany ( rozwiązanie trochę ułatwia mycie podłogi)  obciążanie schodów będzie mocno obciążać śruby w ścianie, lepiej jest dodać na końcu przy samej ścianie słupek opierający schody o podłogę. Jak i gdzie będą poręcze? może bez?  jak zagości 70 letnia ciotka i przyjdzie jej wejść na górę to Ci wytłumaczy czemu potrzebne poręcze, sami też osiągniecie jak wszyscy zresztą kiedyś ten wiek i co wtedy?

----------


## Kwitko

Schody będą opierały się na podłodze nie ścianie, zdjęcie wrzuciłam takie żeby tylko jedną belkę pokazać. Poręcze oczywiście będą, bo muszą być. Ale nie chcę zaśmiecać Tomkowi dziennika, więc o moich schodach już dość  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Kwitko wrzuciła schody, jakie by u mnie pasowały (pomijając słabiutką konstrukcję), lecz lustrzane odbicie. 
I robiłbym schody na 2 profilach- wtedy cieńsze profile 60x60x4-5 (i może wpuszczony cieńszy profil w środek dla zwiększenia sztywności).
Upieram się przy cieńszych, bo pod schodami będzie wejście do pomieszczenia i trochę wejdzie w kolizję ze schodami.

Tak to miałoby wyglądać:


Wersja 1 to tradycyjne, wersja 2 to schody japońskie.
Sam dół schodów oparty na posadzce i dodatkowo w ścianie.

----------


## Gosia_A

uwaga, uwaga!!!!
decyzja w sprawie okien została (chyba) już podjęta!  :smile: 
kosztowało to nas trochę nerwów (zwłaszcza inwestorkę :wink: ), ale już nie powinno się nic zmienić :smile: 
bierzemy obustronnie białe (jednak), bez rolet, bez HS, ale za to profil z wyższej półki  :wink:  zdecydowaliśmy, że ważniejsze od koloru są dla nas względy ekonomiczne (w późniejszym czasie)...może i będę przeklinała tą biel, ale na dzień dzisiejszy wolę postawić na jakość  :smile:  czy to dobra decyzja? miejmy nadzieję, że tak...gdy się nie ma co się lubi, to się lubi co się ma...czy jakoś tak, nie?  :wink:

----------


## cronin

No pewnie , że dobra bo przemyślana  :smile:  teraz tylko trzeba zadbać o dobry montaż, sami będziecie czy jednak firma?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

sami na montaz okien sie nie rzucimy  :smile:  

wybralismy profile VEKA, wykonawca okien a zarazem montazysta bedzie lokalna fabryka posiadajaca autoryzacje VEKI i bedaca ich oficjalnym punktem wytwarzania okien i montazu.

troche poobcinalismy rozne slicznostki i upiekszacze.. no i faktycznie wybralismy  :smile: 

nasze okna to bedzie VEKA Alphaline 90 z wkladka docieplajaca,  z 2 komorowym szkleniem opartym na cieplej ramce 18mm, czyli pakiet szybowy 48mm o wspolczynniku U=0,5...

i chyba tyle  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

No i bardzo dobrze - to zdjęć już nie wysyłam  :wink:  U nas Veka wychodziła bardzo drogo, więc nie braliśmy pod uwagę, ale pochwalam jak najbardziej wybór.

----------


## Gosia_A

u nas cena całkiem niezła, sporo ucięta po "odjęciu koloru", HS...z kolorem- co tu ściemniać -  nie do przeskoczenia  :wink:  więc będą białe, a z elewacją coś fajnego i tak się wymyśli...szary dach, szare drzwi...damy radę  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Gosia bo na kolor to się patrzy tylko na początku. Ja teraz to mogłabym mieć białe, czarne czy jeszcze jakieś inne, drugi raz na kolor zupełnie nie zwracałabym uwagi. Niektórzy twierdzą że białe się gorzej myje, mi tam moje obecne białe myje się bardzo dobrze   :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

*Kwitko*: nie ukrywam, że wątpliwości co do późniejszej czystości tych okien mam (zwłaszcza od strony nieutwardzonej ulicy), ale stwierdziłam, że od ulicy i tak mamy tylko 3 małe okna, więc najwyżej będziemy częściej myli, żeby nie było, że tylko ja  :wink:  a jak już się zrobią bardzo brzydkie ze starości (co może w ogóle się nie zdarzyć) to najwyżej je wymienimy - będą w końcu tanie, bo białe....hehehe

----------


## rewo66

U nas montowane były te same okna (VEKA Alphaline 90, 3-szybowe) obustronnie białe i wszystkie fixy z roletami podtynkowymi nadokiennymi. Tarasówki mamy przesuwne, ale zwykłe z normalnym progiem.
Fakt białe okna brudzą się szczególnie teraz ale trwa budowa a później myślę że będzie ok. 
W mieszkaniu też mamy VEKI tylko starszy typ i 2 szybowe. I powiem że wbrew pozorom nie trzeba ich tak często myć a mieszkamy na Śląsku. Uwazam że dokonaliście dobrego wyboru.  :smile: 
 Acha biały kolor pasuje do wszystkiego.  :wink:  Będzie dobrze.  :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> U nas montowane były te same okna (VEKA Alphaline 90, 3-szybowe)



rewo, pakiet 3 szybowy ale 48mm na cieplych ramkach (u=0,5) czy 36mm na ramce alu (u=0,7) ? jakie okucia macie na tych profilach ?

----------


## Gosia_A

*rewo66*: mój komputer dzisiaj wyjątkowo fiksuje i nie mogę u Ciebie w dzienniku zapytać: jaki macie kolor drzwi?tzn jaki RAL?śliczne są :smile:  u nas chciałabym podobne tylko z klamką i doświetlem/ami...jaki dach? :smile:  okna są ok?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> *rewo66*: mój komputer dzisiaj wyjątkowo fiksuje i nie mogę u Ciebie w dzienniku zapytać: jaki macie kolor drzwi?tzn jaki RAL?śliczne są u nas chciałabym podobne tylko z klamką i doświetlem/ami...jaki dach? okna są ok?



odpowiem ja  :smile:  kochany maz  :wink: 

"Weissner model 15 w kolorze antracyt o grubości 88 mmm wypełnione pianką PUR

Koszt z dostawą 3.800 zł"

EDIT

i link do oferty na takie drzwi z Poznania  :smile: 

http://allegro.pl/drzwi-zewnetrzne-d...850795827.html

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> pakiet 3 szybowy


białe plastyki to dobry wybór  ,nikt tu wcześniej nie napisał że się nie nagrzewają od słońca i nie odkształcają tak mocno jak kolorowe, 3 szyby są ciężkie więc trzeba dać podwyższające profile (+ uszczelka ,,puchnąca''do uszczelnienia z izolacją z papy)  pod drzwiami tarasowymi bo te są najcięższe i bez systemowego podparcia będą opadać i wymagać częstej regulacji, profile podwyższające załatwią tez problem przemarzania podłogi pod drzwiami tarasowymi.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc bulka. pod okna tarasowe producent i firma montujaca w jednym zaplanowali jakies ich systemowe profile wzmacniajace ktore zostaly ujete w ofercie. Dodatkowo zapomnielismy napisac ze drzwi tarasowe maja miec aluminiowy niski prog (50mm wpuszczone w posadzke i pod tym ten profil wzmaniajacy).

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> producent i firma montujaca w jednym zaplanowali jakies ich systemowe profile wzmacniajace ktore zostaly ujete w ofercie.


nie wiem czy mnie zrozumiełeś , na odcinek ściany fundamentowej gdzie idą drzwi tarasowe zgrzej papę min 50 cm szeroko( łatwiej póżniej zgrzewać dalszą izolację bez zniszczenia drzwi)  na to uszczelka puchnąca  równo z licem ściany z wywinięciem ze 20 cmw góre  na oba boki na ścianę (zaraz obok wzdłuż uszczelki można położyć linię z piany by się profil skleił do papy)   i dopiero wtedy drzwi tarasowe. uszelka jest zawsze elestyczna, sama się stale rozpreża uszczelniajac przed przewiewem czy skroplinami z tarasu . pianka po utwardzeniu stoi w miejscu i bardziej klei niz uszczelnia.

----------


## rewo66

> odpowiem ja  kochany maz 
> 
> "Weissner model 15 w kolorze antracyt o grubości 88 mmm wypełnione pianką PUR
> 
> Koszt z dostawą 3.800 zł"
> 
> EDIT
> 
> i link do oferty na takie drzwi z Poznania 
> ...


Sprzedaje je tez firma z pod Opola "AP-Drzwi" maja taniej. My kupowaliśmy u nich. Montazysci bardzo se chwalili te drzwi bo bardzo fajnie sie je reguluje. Montaż trwał raptem 45 min. Jedene na co narzekali to że cholernie ciężkie. No ale wiadomo prawie 9 cm grubości swoją wagę daje. Drzwi u nas z pochwytem na zewnatrz który ma ten minus że trzeba nosić klucze do domu z soba, ale to opcja którą swiadomie wybraliśmy. Okna na ciepłych ramkach 48 mm.
Zaś tarasówki mają dodatkowy profil wzmacniający. Ja nie dawałem papy bo jej nie chciałem tylko taka specjalną gruba folię 3mm w 2 warstwach. Taka samą jak na ławach pod mury fundamentowe.

----------


## Gosia_A

prośba o opinie: podobają mi się srebrne klamki...czy będą pasowały do naszych białych okien?trochę szarości jednak wewnątrz będzie, podejrzewam, że głównie w kuchni...szkło też bardzo lubimy...czy lepiej nie kombinować?  :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Pewnie, że pasują. Ja też mam klamki nie do kompletu  :wink: , bo antracytowych nie było - wybrałam tytan, miały być takie ciemnosrebrne, ale na mój gust, ktoś się walnął, bo na oko dali mi satynę  :sad:  Muszę jeszcze podrążyć temat, bo mi się nie podoba.

----------


## bowess

Pamiętam, jak w jakimś wątku były zdjęcia wnętrz, podobały mi się bardzo i ogólnie zebrały pochwały, a jedyny element krytykowany przez parę osób to była właśnie klamka od okna. Kompletnie nie zwróciłam na to uwagi, mi tam całość pasowała, ale niektórzy stwierdzili, że niepotrzebnie klamka wyróżnia się na tle ramy i właśnie nie pasuje do całości. Wszystko kwestia gustu.  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Jakoś z drzwiami nikt nie ma dylematu - ludzie robią białe i ani się zawahają, czy dać też białe klamki  :wink:  Mnie się tam białe okna z białymi klamkami podobają - ale ze srebrnymi nie mniej. Taka biżuteria dla okna  :wink:

----------


## bowess

To prawda - mi jako rasowej sroce, też się takie dodatki metaliczne podobają. Choć zachodzę w głowę, czym kierowali się jedni z moich sąsiadów dobierając do okien ze złotymi szprosami balustrady coś jak szczotkowane aluminium i drzwi ze srebrnymi rameczkami i klamką.  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Bo ma być na bogato, ale i nowocześnie  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Wg mnie srebrne klamki do białych okien sa ok  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

A ja bym chyba nie kombinowała z tymi klamkami. Może to i ładnie wyjdzie ale przekonana nie jestem.

----------


## marynata

Bierz srebrne,białe w większości ponoć żółkną po kilku latach i zaczynają odróżniać się mocno od okna.

----------


## rewo66

> Bierz srebrne,białe w większości ponoć żółkną po kilku latach i zaczynają odróżniać się mocno od okna.


Dokładnie
U nas co prawda klamki są tylko w 2 tarasówkach ale już widzę różnicę w kolorze. Po pół roku czasu zatem będą wymieniane na inny kolor na 99% srebrne matowe lub w ten desenik (cos ala stal szczotkowana, inox).

----------


## bowess

U nas w mieszkaniu faktycznie pożółkły. Po pięciu latach różnica była bardzo widoczna. Pomimo tego do domu wzięliśmy również białe klamki. Sprzedawca okien zapewniał, że nie zżółkną, bo mają na wierzchu jakąś specjalną powłokę - rodzaj emalii,a nie plastik. Być może prawdę mówił, bo klamki na razie białe.  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

u nas zima ciut odpuscila... od wczoraj temperatury mamy plusowe...

oczywiscie aby murowac sie raczej nie zdecyduje... ale planujemy ze miedzy swietami a nowym rokiem "machne" konstrukcje schodow. zobaczymy  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

moze to niewiele, ale zawsze cos do przodu...

przywiezlismy dzis 5 palet (wyglada na to ze to juz ostatnie 5 palet :smile: ) bloczkow i wrzucilismy na gore. jesli tylko pogoda pozwoli to sprubuje podgonic szczyty po swietach. przywiozlem tez reszte stali na wieniec scianki kolankowej oraz komplet profili na schody. tak wiec materialowo mamy zabezpieczony front robot, jesli bedzie pogoda wezme sie w czwartek za szczyty, jesli mroz przytrzyma to zaczne spawac schody.

malymi, maciupkimi chocby nawet, kroczkami ale przyblizamy sie do wigilii w naszym domu... moze jeszcze nie teraz, ale coraz blizej  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Gratulacje. Powoli, ale wytrwale posuwacie się do przodu  :smile:  Niby trochę, jakiś drobiazg, ale się kula. Ja w tej chwili robię to samo, tyle że na froncie zakupowo-wykończeniowym. Zawsze coś się dzieje, a nie przestój na budowie, nie?  :wink:

----------


## cronin

fajnie że dłubiecie, mnie przestój dobija nerwowo. Ale od poniedziałku ma być na plusie, mam nadzieję że to koniec zimy , czego chyba wszyscy sobie życzymy  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ale od poniedziałku ma być na plusie, mam nadzieję że to koniec zimy , czego chyba wszyscy sobie życzymy


nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

> nawet nie wiesz jak bardzo


Zdrowych i Wesołych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia dla wszystkich!!!!
My już od wtorku w naszym TK12, jeszcze dużo pracy nas tutaj czeka, ale ogólnie plan został zrealizowany.
Pozdrawiamy!!!

W i Z

----------


## max-maniacy



----------


## bury_kocur

Spokoju, rodzinnego ciepła, zrozumienia i miłości
przy wigilijnym stole
a w Nowym Roku realizacji marzenia o nowym domu

życzy bury_kocur z rodziną

----------


## cronin

Radosnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia i spełnienia marzeń w Nowym Roku (części przynajmniej, żeby było na co czekać  :wink:  ) życzy cronin z rodzinką

----------


## Gosia_A

Od NAS dla WAS wszystkich również najserdeczniejsze życzenia świąteczne...do wyżej wymienionych dodaję jeszcze odpoczynku w ten świąteczny czas i zdrowia na najbliższy Nowy Rok, które jest ABSOLUTNIE NAJWAŻNIEJSZE...trzymajcie się ciepło!!!!!!!! :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

*WiolaB*: gratuluję serdecznie i przyznaję, że zazdroszczę :smile:  czy możemy liczyć na jakieś zdjęcia od wewnątrz na priva? :smile:

----------


## Kwitko



----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Najserdeczniejsze życzenia
 Cudownych świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
 Ciepła i wielkiej radości,
 Miłych oraz hojnych gości,
 Pod choinką dużo prezentów,
 A w Waszych sercach wiele sentymentów.
życzą Kamila i Marcin wraz z rodziną*

----------


## MusiSieUdac

*Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji Świąt Bożego Narodzenia*

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ufff...

okna zamowione  :smile:  Gosia jak sie pojawi to pewnie napisze cos wiecej. ja lece na budowe bo mamy ponad 7 stopni i sloneczko, wiec okazja pomurowac troche...

----------


## Gosia_A

Gosia napisze: nie mogłam się zdecydować w sprawie klamek  :tongue:  ale będą jednak srebrne-które pan określił jako srebrno-szare  :smile: niestety nie było wzoru, który najbardziej wpadł mi w oko, bo to już "stary model" dla mnie idealny, no ale cóż...kolejny kompromis niestety...zaliczka wpłacona, montaż umówiony 14 tydzień 2013, czyli zaraz po Świętach Wielkanocnych-na początku kwietnia, czyli już za 3 miesiące :smile:  miejmy nadzieję, że pogoda będzie sprzyjała...Syn woła, okres świąteczny...idę latać samolotem... :wiggle:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pogoda wprawdzie jest przyzwoita, ale aby murowac jednak niestety jest troche za zimno. zreszta bloczki na paletach sa dosc mocno jeszcze przemarzniete, wiec nie bede ryzykowal. 

wczoraj zabralem sie za schody. ciecia jest co nie miara, szliwofania po spawaniu jeszcze wiecej... no ale dzis postawilem pierwsza czesc schodow... zewnetrzny "policzek" najnizszej czesci. jest solidny, trzyma sie mocno i absolutnie nie budzi mojego niepokoju w kwestii swojej wytrzymalosci  :smile: 

jutro moze dam rade dorobic drugi (z trzech) zewnetrznych policzkow i go zamocowac na klatce, to juz bedzie cos widac...

jutro postaramy sie tez jakies zdjecia wrzucic (Gosia cos dzis robila... :smile: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tyle jest na dzien dzisiejszy  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Eeee fajniutko to wyszło.. a będzie to dawał do malowania czy jakimś hameraidem pociągniesz?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na razie bedzie pomalowane szarym podkladem antykorozyjnym

docelowo natomiast mysle ze wyszpachluje ewentualne niedociagniecia i pomaluje natryskiem na jakis RAL. niestety nie da sie tego dac do proszku bo po pospawaniu calosci konstrukcja bedzie niedemontowalna niestety  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

zbliża się Nowy Rok, więc ja wkleję coś bardziej artystycznego... :wink: 

piękne fajerwerki, prawda? :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Bardzo ładny początek schodów :Smile:

----------


## Lukarna

Moim Sąsiadom, wytrwałości w walce i


Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## Kwitko

Ładnie  Ci wyszła połowa schodów. To może mi też uspawasz?  A do tynkowania, gipsowania schody zdemontujesz?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie, sa odsuniete od sciany o 70mm. bedziemy u siebie kleic plyty GK na sciany i szpachlowac tylko spoiny. w te 7cm plyty bez klopotu powsuwam plyty.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zyczenia  :smile: 

jako ze powoli zbieramy sie na impreze i pewnie zaraz zaczne byc poganiany i popedzany to skorzystam teraz z okazji i czegos wszytskim czytajacym te marne wypociny pozwole sobie zyczyc: tak wiec zycze wszytskim aby rok 2013 nie byl gorszy niz mijajacy 2012, aby wszystkim ktorzy to czytaja udalo sie osiagnac co najmniej tyle ile w bierzacym roku.

i tyle. Wasze i nasze zdrowie  :smile: 

ps. niestety nie udalo mi sie skonczyc dzis zewnetrznych policzkow schodow... zabraklo mi drutu w spawarce i nie chcialo mi sie juz jechac. gdyby nie to to bym zdarzyl :/

----------


## nita83

Szczęścia pomyślności w Nowym Roku! Oby zdrowie i kasiorka dopisały  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

NO to z nowym rokiem, życzę Ci aby nigdy drutu nie zabrakło !   I , kasorki na dalsze poczynania.

----------


## rewo66

Wszystkiego dobrego w nowym roku.
Zrealizowania planów i jak najmniej poślizgów czasowych na budowie oraz sprzyjającej aury do budowania  :wiggle:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jest drut, jest pogoda, tak ze schodow ciag dalszy dzis bedzie  :smile:  musze tylko wrocic z pracy  :sad:

----------


## rewo66

> jest drut, jest pogoda, tak ze schodow ciag dalszy dzis bedzie  musze tylko wrocic z pracy


Ja też bezpośrednio z pracy na budowę żeby dalej zatapiać siatkę na styropianie.   :ohmy:  Już mi lekko to zbrzydło  :big tongue:  Ale jakiej wprawy już nabrałem  :wink:  mogę brać zlecenia. Nastepny fach w ręku .  :tongue: 

Schody jak na razie wychodzą the best. :tongue:   Czekam na efekt finalny coby też trochę pomarudzić i pogrymasić żeby za słodko nie było.  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a grymas do woli  :smile:  jestem wyjatkowo odpornym osobnikiem (Gosia potwierdzi  :smile: )

----------


## bury_kocur

Fajne schody Ci wychodzą  :smile:  Ja też dziś się zakręciłam koło swoich, objechałam hurtownie stali i szukałam płaskownika na policzek (trochę inne będą niż Twoje). Mam już jakieś pojęcie o cenach, muszę tylko uczciwie pomierzyć ile tego trzeba (sprzedają w odcinkach 3m, więc pewnie będę potrzebowała 3,20 albo coś koło tego  :wink: ). Powodzenia dalej - na razie idzie Ci sprawnie i estetycznie  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> a grymas do woli  jestem wyjatkowo odpornym osobnikiem (Gosia potwierdzi )


no cóż...Gosia potwierdza, niestety  :wink: 
Tomasz dziubie schody dalej, ale zabawa sylwestrowa natchnęła mojego wspaniałego, niezastąpionego małżonka na kolejny "gadżecik" do domu...

do tego stopnia, że dzisiaj już zapowiedział wieczorne próby wykombinowania dla nas kawałka nieba...no i jak ja mogę nie znosić jego uporu i jakże cudownych złośliwości... :wiggle:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

oj ile slodkosci... az sie czujny zrobilem  :wink: 

mamy nowy rok, wiec nalezalo by przyjac jakis plan...

wiec plan jest taki:
1. skonczyc schody do konca tygodnia
2. w sobote zaszyc sie na budowie i nie pokazywac sie przed wieczorem (konczenie schodow wydaje sie dobrym powodem...)
3. po weekendzie zazbroic wieniec W2 oraz slupki poddasza
4. poszalowac wieniec i slupki
5. zalat to w cholere betonem
6. przy okazji zalewania w cholere wienca W2 zalac stopy pod slupki drewnianie podpierajace wiezbe


i tyle na razie  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

w Nowym Roku życzę Wam, aby udało się zrealizować plany i te na najbliższy czas i te długoterminowe.

schody zapowiadają się fajnie. kolega też takie robił sam. tylko najpierw spawał, a dopiero po pomalowaniu montował, do już gotowych ścian i podłogi. całkiem ładne wyszły, no i najważniejsze, że niedrogo.

----------


## Gosia_A

> w Nowym Roku życzę Wam, aby udało się zrealizować plany i te na najbliższy czas i te długoterminowe.
> 
> schody zapowiadają się fajnie. kolega też takie robił sam. tylko najpierw spawał, a dopiero po pomalowaniu montował, do już gotowych ścian i podłogi. całkiem ładne wyszły, no i najważniejsze, że niedrogo.


dziękujemy za życzenia, życzymy również WSZELKIEJ pomyślności w 2013 roku...
schody...niedrogo-pojęcie względne :wink:  kilka/naście/nie daj Boże dziesiąt stówek na nie pójdzie, ale na pewno są tańsze niż betonowe, lżejsze - dosłownie i w przenośni  :wink:  i dla nas chyba ładniejsze, ale zaczekajmy na efekt finalny ;D
będą oczywiście szare :smile:  a dokładnie "popielate"

----------


## max-maniacy

niedrogo w porównaniu z takimi samymi, które zrobiłaby Wam firma. za pracę liczą sobie niemało. a tak to "tylko" koszt materiałów, no i oczywiście czas poświęcony. ale za to satysfakcja - bezcenna!

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> jest drut, jest pogoda, tak ze schodow ciag dalszy dzis bedzie(


Mocowanie pierwszego stopnia do chudego betonu ,poza dyskusyjną skutecznością izolacji poziomej którą podziurawisz śrubami, spowoduje że jego temp będzie stale w okolicach temp chudziaka czyli całorocznie 8-10 *  , metale świetnie przewodzą ciepło i zimno,  więc na tej części będzie się skraplać  stale wilgoć (, poza korozją co nie jest takie grożne bo w środku profila nie ma za wiele wilgoci),  skropliny przez lata  całe bedą spływać grawitacyjnie  do warstwy ocieplenia pod wylewką podłogi , bo zawsze się to bedzie trochę ruszać i nie da się uszczelnić ( jak się da to będzie zawsze plama na podłodze) i tak właśnie powstaje ,,złodziej ciepła'' opisywany przez adama mk. Nie wierzysz ? wyjmij suchą puszkę piwa z lodówki ( 10*) i postaw na suchym talerzu. po godzinie pooglądaj puszkę i talerz , bo właśnie pierwszy stopień będzie przez lata całe w takiej,,lodówce'' a reszta tem pokojowej,po ponownym schłodzeniu piwo oczywiście można wypić he he.  a może tak z boku wywiercić otwór i zapodać piankę z wężyka do profila a całość postawić -zamocować choć na paru centymetrowej grubości kostce z jakiegoś poliuretanu czy innego twardego i izolującego tworzywa sztucznego?najszczęśliwiej zamontować podporę stopnia na gotowej wylewce a w  rogu dać , póżniej niewidoczną, pionową podporę choćby 20x20mm ( nie będzie ścinania śrub w mocowaniu).

Szczęśliwego budowania w Nowym Roku  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wypelnienie profilu pianka PUR - podoba mi sie pomysl i zastosuje chyba.

podkladki z PU - podoba mi sie pomysl, zastosuje rowniez  :smile: 

zupelnie, ale to zupelnie nie wzialem pod uwage tego ze od podlogi na gruncie schodom bedzie zimno w nogi  :wink:  idac jednak tym torem w prypadku schodow zelbetowych wystepuje ten sam problem - tyle tylko ze w wiekszej skali poniewaz z posadzka na gruncie (a w zasadzie to nawet z fundamentem pod schodami) styka sie caly przekroj pierwszego stopnia, a nie tylko 13,68cm2 (przekroj scianek 2 profili, bo tyle faktycznie idzie do gory). Oczywiscie, metal jest zdecydowanie lepszym przewodnikiem ciepla anizeli zelbeton. punkt rosy jesli wystapi to bedzie gdzies wg mnie w warstwie ocieplenia (15-20cm styropianu) wiec dostep wilgoci ktora mogla by sie na profilach skraplac bedzie mocno ograniczony. 


podsumowujac. uwaga cenna a podpowiedzi calkiem ciekawe, do wdrozenia mysle :smile:  
schody sa mi potrzebne juz teraz, a nie po wylewkach, stad na pewne drobne kompromisy trzeba przystac  :smile: 

PS. mieszkamy aktualnie w domu gdzie schody sa zakotwione podobnie jak u nas, do posadzki na gruncie, potem jest ocieplenie i na tym wylewki. po 25 latach uzytkowania schody maja sie dobrze, plamy wilgoci nie ma, korozji tez nie widac  :smile:  jak sie zbiore w sobie to pirometrem zmierze temperature ceownika z jakiego sa pospawane tuz przy posadzce i napisze ile wynosi.

Oczywiscie zjawisko fizyczne jakie opisales bedzie bez watpienia wystepowalo, mozna je odrobine zniwelowac stosujac metody jakie podpowiadasz... jednak z drugiej strony to chyba dalo by sie z tym zyc  :big grin: 


PPS. po chwili namyslu zastanawiam sie czy nie zostawic sobie gdzies w sekretnym miejscu kilku takich otworow w ktore mozna bylo by calorocznie wsuwac wspomniane puszki piwa celem ich schlodzenia do 8 stopni C i wypicia bez ostentacyjnego schladzania w lodowce...  :wink:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> punkt rosy jesli wystapi to bedzie gdzies wg mnie w warstwie ocieplenia (15-20cm styropianu) wiec dostep wilgoci ktora mogla by sie na profilach skraplac bedzie mocno ograniczony.


czas swoje zrobi , wiadro wody składa się z tysięcy małych kropelek, punk rosy w warstwie ocieplenia to najgorsze co może się zdażyć bo mokre ocieplenie nic nie jest warte.




> zastanawiam sie czy nie zostawic sobie gdzies w sekretnym miejscu kilku takich otworow w ktore mozna bylo by calorocznie wsuwac wspomniane puszki piwa


Też żona ściga za browary ?   najlepszą i niezawodną skrytką  na kilka browarów  jaką udało mi się wymyśleć  to mój układ krwionośny  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

bułkazmasłem - czyżbyś dozylnie podawał sobie browara.  :wink:  Co na to twój organizm. 
Ja tam wolę żeby piwo krążyło w moim układzie trawiennym  :big tongue:  

Tomaszu jako podkładkę możesz wykorzystać bloczek isomuru  też jest dobry a mniej odkształcalny od tworzywa sztucznego. Nie wiem tylko jaka wielkościowo podkładka ci tam wejdzie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dam jakies tworzywo, do izomuru raczej trudno bylo by przykrecic kotwy ( z uwagi na jego dziury :smile: )

Zona niby nie nie sciga  :wink:  no ale taki podlogowy magazynek bylby niczego sobie  :smile: 

O stopy schodow tymczasem jestem spokojny. gdyby faktycznie opisane zjawisko bylo az tak duze podstawa schodow zelbetowych powinna byc ciagle wilgotna...  :smile:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> czyżbyś dozylnie podawał sobie browara.


doustnie kolego  :big tongue: 




> Co na to twój organizm.


organizm jest  za a czasem przeciw   :roll eyes: 




> Ja tam wolę żeby piwo krążyło w moim układzie trawiennym


masz krążenie w układzie trawiennym? :sick:     super , nie trzeba toalety, proekologiczne rozwiązanie zgodne z duchem dzisiejszych czasów.... :wink:

----------


## bułkazmasłem

> O stopy schodow tymczasem jestem spokojny. gdyby faktycznie opisane zjawisko bylo az tak duze podstawa schodow zelbetowych powinna byc ciagle wilgotna...


ile razy zdarzyło ci się rozebrać drewnianą obudowę schodów betonowych u znajomych i dokonać pomiaru wilgotności w różnych punktach by określić różnicę. Jak czegoś nie widać to tego nie ma?  to musi się skroplić wiadro żeby było warto coś robić? fizyka działa zawsze wszędzie i u wszystkich, większość zjawisk termodynamicznych jest niewidoczna i można ich obecność czy działanie określić dopiero po skutkach.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Ale Bułka ma sporo racji. Mostek plus mostek i robi się całkiem dużo ucieczki ciepła.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

oczywiscie ze bulka ma racje, stad profile wypelnie pianka PUR a stopy przykrece przez izolator z PU (wlasciwie to czesc juz dzis tak przykrecilem  :smile:

----------


## Mmelisa

Witam sie w Nowym Roku i zycze wszystkiego dobrego wszystkim tutaj zagladajacym jak i Inwestorom  :smile: 
Przejrzalam  Wasze poczynania (a jest tych stron troche) i jestem pelna podziwu....szczegolnie dla Inwestorki, ktora przelamala bariere leku i bloczki swojemu Mezowi wnosila  :yes:  
Jestem ciekawa zdjec wstawionych juz okien, zrobionego dachu (a propos, bo moze nie doczytalam, wybraliscie juz ostatecznie kolor? ) i drzwi... Wy pewnie tak samo  :smile: 
Kibicuje i trzymam mocno kciuki co by to tak wszystko zgrabnie poszlo... :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A

Witamy również i życzymy najpiękniejszego w Nowym Roku! :smile: 
Dziękuję za miłe słowa, ale przyznaję się...lęk przed wysokością wcale nie jest przełamany...tzn. przełamywany jest chwilowo, jak się bardzo postaram, ale na stałe chyba nigdy nie zniknie...jakoś w to nie wierzę, bo jest silniejszy ode mnie...chociaż kilka dni temu po raz kolejny weszłam na nasze pięterko po drabinie... 5-latek wszedł, więc jakoś się zmobilizowałam, ale cholender...mnie naprawdę mdli na wysokościach i niewiele mogę z tym zrobić  :sad: 
Okna mają być za 2,5 miesiąca...oby Tomasz dał radę szczyty wymurować-tzn. radę da :smile: oby pogoda dopisała, bo jakoś się na to nie zanosi...
Kolor dachu chyba już ostatecznie wybraliśmy, prawda Tomaszu? :wink:  jasnoszary 7024, blacha trapezowa, prawdopodobnie T18...tylko...znając życie przez pewien czas będziemy mieli po prostu grubą papę... :wink:  ale...
"WSZYSTKO SIĘ MOŻE ZDARZYĆ
GDY GŁOWA PEŁNA MARZEŃ
GDY TYLKO CZEGOŚ PRAGNIESZ
GDY BARDZO CHCESZ O, O...
WSZYTSKO SIĘ MOŻE ZDARZYĆ
GDY SERCE PEŁNE WIARY
GDY TYLKO CZEGOŚ PRAGNIESZ,
GDY BARDZO CHCESZ O.O..
WSZYTSKO MOŻE ZDARZYĆ SIĘ"
 :smile: 
Dziecko wzywa... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

a tak poza tym to chciałam powiedzieć, że od ostatnich grzebotek ziemnych minęło już trochę czasu i TĘĘĘĘĘEESKNIĘĘĘĘĘĘ za moimi kwiatkami w ogródku, TĘĘĘĘSKNIĘĘĘ za wiosną :smile:  więc zaczęłam ukorzeniać moją ukochaną begonię stale kwitnącą, ha!!  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Ha moja zona do dzisiaj na strychu nie była  :no: 
Raz brakowało jej tylko 1 szczebelka drabiny do pokonania i co zrezygnowała.  :big tongue: 
Wniosek jeden muszę kupić jakąs małą lodówke na browarki i ustawić na strychu  :tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no same ciekawe pomysly  :smile: 


PS. u nas dzis niestety znow spadl snieg (ktory po poludniu czesciowo stopnial a teraz zamarza) wiec z budowania oczywiscie DU-PA...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

policzki skonczone

teraz musze pozaslepiac profile podpierajace stopnie zabiegowe oraz pospawac poprzeczki pod stopniami. mysle ze 1/2 dni roboty po pracy

na koniec calosc wyczyscic i pomalowac... jak pogoda pozwoli

----------


## rewo66

No no szacun  :tongue:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja powiem tylko jedno - wczoraj mój mąż, który fm i dzienników nie czyta, nawet naszego, zajrzał mi przez ramię, popatrzył na Twoje schody i zapytał - a czemu my takich nie możemy mieć?  :smile:  Największy komplement dla Ciebie, uwierz mi  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:smile:  

znaczy ze tak zostawic i juz nic nie spawac, nie malowac? rzucic deski z palet i beda oki?  :wink: 


niestety w sobote troche mnie przewialo i dzis odczuwam skutki w kosciach...  ale mam przy sobie amol, poczekam az bede sam w biurze i sie ponacieram  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Jesteś zdrowy jak koń - widzę wyraźnie po Twojej wypowiedzi nt schodów  :big tongue:  Ten amol to chyba tylko dla podtrzymania poziomu złośliwości musisz ciągle stosować  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

daj spokoj, po amolu to ja sie rozanielam  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

To teraz " amol " się nazywa ???

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tak, preferuje butelki 150 ml  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

Moi drodzy...(nie)stety potwierdzam uzależnienie mojego męża od Amolu...dzisiaj, jak wsiadłam do samochodu (odebrał mnie z pracy) to o mało mnie nie wywiało z niego...gdyby policja nas zatrzymała do kontroli to z pewnością kazałaby dmuchać w balonik! Też lubię Amol, ale dzisiaj w pracy to chyba z pół butelki na siebie wylał, tylko...cholender - kto go nim nacierał, przecież sami faceci tam pracują...;P
A z tym rozanielaniem Tomaszu to nie przesadzaj... :wink:  1,5 godzinnej dziś, zaśnieżonej drogi do domu nie wspominam jako "anielskiej", komentarze były wręcz z piekła rodem...;P

----------


## max-maniacy

jeju, Gosia , Ty nie dawaj mu prowadzić, bo mu prawo jazdy zabiorą. mojemu bratu, po płynie do płukania jamy gębowej alkomat wykazał. na szczęście nie tyle, żeby coś za to groziło.

a co do schodów, to tak jak Tomasz piszesz: deski rzucisz i już można skakać na pięterko. :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zeby nie bylo niedomowien. nigdy w zyciu nie prowadze po jakimkolwiek alkoholu  :smile:  (tzn pojazdow mechanicznych nie prowadze :smile:  bo siebie to i owszem, po spozyciu prowadzam, ze wskazaniem na zle :wink: )

amol odblokowuje mi zatoki (jestem uczulony na roztocza kurzu domowego, sezon grzewczy to dla mnie udreka, zamiast ciaglego zakraplania nosa wole sobie natrzec zatoki amolem i moge oddychac :smile: ) dlatego go lubie, ale uzywam wylacznie zewnetrznie, przyzekam  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Nie masz się co tak zarzekać w końcu każdy ma jakieś swoje słabostki  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a tak... podobno jest jak mowisz  :wink:

----------


## flamee

Schody są przesuperanckie... zazdroszczę... . A tak w ogóle to się przywitam bo zaglądam w Twój dziennik pierwszy raz i zachwyca mnie wszystko.. a najbardziej to, ze wytrwale działasz własnymi "ręcami".

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

caly tydzien nic na budowie nie tknalem... no za wyjatkiem zrzucenia sniegu ze stropu.

szykowalem sie na sobote w nadziei ze bedzie dobra pogoda... no i byla... dobra dla dzieci majacych aktualnie ferie zimowe...

pol nocy sypal snieg, potem caly dzien nadal sypal snieg... to co w tygodniu zrzucilem ze stropu znow tam lezy... albo nawet wiecej.

no ale nic, Gosia z Piotrkiem wybrali sie na spektakl dla dzieci a ja na budowe  :smile:  i gdyby nie skonczyly mi sie tarcze do ciecia to schody byly by wyspawane do konca. niestety zabraklo 3 poprzeczek, jechac po tarcze nie bylo juz warto bo zaczelo sie scieniac, wiec zwinalem zabawki i zwialem do domu sie ugrzac

kilka slow o spawaniu polautomatem na mrozie:
-fajnie sie spawa pod gore bo stal szybko zastyga i nie ma tendencji do kapania
-dotykanie zelastwa bez rekawic moze sie skonczyc przymarznieciem dlowi do profilu  :big grin: 
-po zamknieciu przylbicy trzeba wstrzymywac oddech bo inaczej paruje szybka  :big tongue: 


jutro beda zdjecia - dzis juz ciemno

----------


## DEZET

"-po zamknieciu przylbicy trzeba wstrzymywac oddech bo inaczej paruje szybka  :big tongue: "
To podobnie, jak w japońskim Dreamlinerze- gdy w kabinie pojawia się dym z deski rozdzielczej nie da się prowadzić, bo... nic nie widać  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zdjecia

----------


## Gosia_A

i moja superniepasująca do reszty różowa czapka z szalikiem...;P

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Tomaszu super wyszły Ci schody.. ja nawet po takiej konstrukcji chodziłam na górę.. fajniutko, równiutko.. super  :smile: 

ooo i inwestorka się załapała..

----------


## Kwitko

Czapka jest super  :tongue:  Schody też, jak ja Wam ich zazdroszczę!

----------


## marynata

super Wam wyszła ta konstrukcja  :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

konstrukcja nie jest skoczona, brakuje 3 poprzeczek oraz poreczy wewnetrznej i balustrady. porecze wewnetrzne tez wyspawam i pomaluje, potem beda wypelnione laminowanym szklem. porecze zewnetrzne dopiero po tynkach na klatce. mozliwe ze pospawam z nierdzewki... sie zobaczy. na ten czas musze "odzyskac" z szalunkow  plyte OSB i powycinac stopnie  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Chciałem pomarudzic ale kurde nie da sie.  :big tongue:  Schody bajera ci wyszły. Zapowiadaja się rewelacyjnie. Juz mi się podobają a to tylko szkielecik. Sprawiaja wrazenie lekkosci mimo że z metalu. Bravo  :tongue:

----------


## max-maniacy

schody bardzo fajnie Ci wyszły.

Gosia to ty nie wiesz, że różowy do wszystkiego pasuje? :wink:

----------


## bury_kocur

Przyłączam się - konstrukcja prezentuje się profesjonalnie. Wyobrażam sobie już bardzo efektowne schody po ukończeniu całości  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Przydałoby się trochę pieprzu , smoły  i dziegdziu coby mu się te schody nie rozpuściły od takiej ilosci słodzenia.  :big tongue: 

Też chciałem napisać że różowy pasuje do wszystkiego, ale się ugryzłem w palec  :wink:  Klawiatura za twarda  :tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na takim mrozie nie ma bata zeby sie rozplynely  :wink: 


ale poczekajcie az skoncze i pomaluje  :wink:  bo jeszcze da sie to olidnie spier... niczyc  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

w pracy kocioł, pogoda do kitu, na budowie cisza...ja chcę WIOSNĘ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gosia_A

nic budowlanego się nie dzieje, ale po śniegu nie ma już śladu, słoneczko świeci!!!! Tylko co z tego, jak Tomasz ciągle w pracy? :sad:  Dzisiaj mój Mąż ma U-R-O-D-Z-I-N-Y!!!  :Smile:  Życzę Ci Kochanie wszystkiego, czego tylko sobie zapragniesz... :Smile: 
1...9.

----------


## cronin

Wszystkiego najlepszego w związku z powyższym  :smile:  osiemnaste zapewne ?  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

No to Tomaszu cyk    :stir the pot:   z okazji urodzin  :tongue:  (tylko nie Amolem  :big tongue: )
Wszystkiego dobrego, zdrowia i zapału budowlanego  :bye:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Wszystkiego najlepszego z okazji urodzinek.. spełnienia marzeń, szybkiego zakończenia budowy :wiggle:

----------


## bury_kocur

:wave:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No to sto lat staruszku  :wiggle: 
Sił do skończenia budowy życze i worek kasy na urządzanie się, no i spełnienia wszystkich życzeń życzę  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

wklejam ku pamięci-pyszny był :smile: 
sami upiekliśmy z Piotrusiem..."Czarny Las"

świeczek było trochę więcej niż 18 :wink:  ciekawe kto je policzy... :wink:

----------


## nita83

Sto lat! Sto lat! Niech żyje żyje nam!!!!

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

32 świeczki?? yyyy tzn 18+vat?

----------


## bury_kocur

18 plus vat plus akcyza  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

No to 100 lat Tomaszu.... bez vad(t)  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no pieknie  :smile:  tutaj impreza a ja nic nie wiem, siedze w robocie i swiata nie widze  :wink: 

dziekuje za tort, byl pyszny, dziekuje za zyczenia  :smile: 

tak - 32 swieczki

jutro koncze schody i klade na nie OSB, chocbym mial peknac  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Ja tam wolałbym żebyś nie pękał i skończył te schody.  Troska ma wynika nie z miłości  :big tongue:  a z niezaspokojonej ciekawości  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

STO lat Tomaszu !

----------


## Gosia_A

uwaga, uwaga!!!!!!!!!!!!
mamy schody!!!!!!!!!!
tralaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!! 
ależ mnie duma rozpiera...że też sobie takiego zdolnego męża wybrałam  :wink:  kto by pomyślał te 15 lat temu, że On taki zdolny jest...hehehe :big lol:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## bury_kocur

No pięknie! Wielkie gratulacje oraz wyrazy podziwu! Teraz już możesz śmigać na górę jak człowiek, Gosia  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

noo właśnie! :smile:  dzisiaj jeszcze miałam lekki strach przed zejściem, bo płyty są nieprzykręcone i nie ma balustrad, ale jest o NIEBO lepiej, ale jestem szczęśliwa :big lol:  'tylko' schody, a tyle radości mi sprawiły :big lol:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

teee prawie jak moje.. prawie.. bo my mamy zieloną płytę wiórową.. super wyglądają..

----------


## cronin

WOW super. W zasadzie mogłyby tak zostać gdybyście preferowali styl loftowy  :wink:  
Ale mokro  :sad:

----------


## rewo66

Wreszcie ma ciekawość została zaspokojona uff  :yes: 
Ja bym je tak juz zostawił. Elementy metalowe pomalować na srebrno a płyty na biało i woala  :big lol:

----------


## Kwitko

Tak mi się te Twoje schody spodobały że mówię do Przemka - a może zrobimy stopnie z płyty osb?   
Nie zgodził się  :sad:

----------


## Gosia_A

hahahah...*Kwitko*...ja to samo powiedziałam Tomaszowi, że takie mi się podobają (no tutaj to są stare płyty), ale powiedział, że będą się kruszyły, więc odpadają, ale wyglądają całkiem nieźle :big lol: 
*rewo66*: stal będzie na szaro, stopnie z jasnego drewna :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zdjecia byly, pochwaly byly, no... to w zasadzie sie nie mam potrzeby odzywac  :smile: 

pojde, ksiazke poczytam...  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Ty się przygotuj bo jutro zawozimy stal do teścia i decyzją komisji (ja i Przem) zostałeś wybrany na głównego eksperta  :big grin:  Wiec jak tylko teść zacznie spawać zawalę Cię zdjęciami :wink:  Mogę?  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

co ja sie tam znam, nawet uprawnien spawalniczych nie mam, elektryczne mi sie skonczyly a wysokocisnieniowe koncza sie chyba w marcu  :wink: 

potrzeba matka wynalazku, i nic ponad to. potrzebowalem schody zeby nie targac na gore wiaderek z zaprawa i klejem po drabinie. zreszta z bloczkami po drabinie wchodzi sie tez wybitnie niewygodnie. prace zbrojarskie i szalowanie budza we mnie wstret i obrzydzenie, wiec wylewanie schodow jakos mnie przerazalo. ktos podzucil temat stalowych schodow, Gosia zaaprobowala., wyrysowalem sobie na ile potrafie, kupilem co trzeba i tyle, sa schody  :smile: 

gdyby to podsumowac to na razie liczac wraz ze wszelkimi kupowanymi materialami (tarcze do ciecia, sciernice listkowe czy typu octopus, drut do spawania) to nie pekl jeszcze tysiac zlotych (stal jakies 680 chyba, plyty OSB wykozystalem stare po szalunkach - a na szalunki kupilem juz tez uzywki, 4 cale plyty za 2 stowki), do tego dolozymy potem pare groszy na odpowiednie i estetyczne wykonczenie konstukcji. nastopnice trzeba bedzie gdzies zlecic i to bedzie najwiekszy koszt, ale sadze ze sie w 2 tysiacach zamkna. podsumowujac, bez balustrad i szklanych wypelnien powinno wyjsc nie wiecej niz 3,5 tysiaca. gdyby odpuscic szklo pewnie dobili bysmy do 4 tysiecy... ale cos mi podskornie mowi ze szkla nie podarujemy sobie... i bedzie slicznie  :wink: 

PS. zamiast ksiazki otwarlem piwo, "armagedon 2012"  z browaru "Krajan" w Nakle. calkiem dobre ciemne piwko  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Też Ci posłodzę- fajne schody  :Smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

schody (konstrukcja) pomalowane Cortaninem F, teraz cale sa czarno-fioletowe, juz nie rdzawe i "laciate"  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

A gdzie dowód tej fioletowej czerni  :sad:

----------


## Gosia_A

dowody być może pojawią się jutro, ponieważ dzisiaj naczelna fotografka również zakasała rękawy do pracy, a że pod koniec nie mogła nawet palcem u nogi zamarzniętym ruszyć to zwiała czym prędzej do ogrzewanego domu, rozmrażać swoje stópki :big lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

choinka!! dlaczego te płytki drewnopodobne są takie drogie? :mad:

----------


## rewo66

Bo udają drewno a nim nie są  :big grin:  Fałsz zawsze drogo kosztuje  :yes:

----------


## max-maniacy

łał, przez chwilę mnie nie było, a tu i schody i impreza była. 
100 lat Tomaszu!!! i gratuluję talentów schodowych.

jak tam fotografka, odmroziłaś paluszki? to już płytki kupujesz? ale ci fajnie - masz już schody, a zaraz będziesz miała i podłogi. :yes:

----------


## Gosia_A

elo max-maniacy ...schody mam i jestem bardzo szczęśliwa z tego powodu :smile:  ale dachu jeszcze nie mamy nad głową  :tongue: myślałam, że jak będzie strop nie będzie padało nam do salonu, a tu masz....klops :mad: jak wybierałam wodę z chałupy, tak wybieram... :mad: podłogi...hmmm...może jesienią będą :wink: ale powoli orientuję się w cenach i jestem...niepocieszona, a właściwie to nawet trochę zła :mad: nie chcę wyposażenia z najwyższej półki, no ale niektóre ceny to lekka przesada :mad:

----------


## max-maniacy

ale masz jeszcze czas, więc i szansę na jakieś promocje, albo poszukanie czegoś innego. na pewno kupisz to, co sobie wymarzyłaś.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Gosiu !
Zerknij do Praktikera, coś tam było przeceniane. - Płytki.

Gratuluje schodów. Fajne !

----------


## Gosia_A

tak naprawdę do czasu zakupu płytek jeszcze ceny mogą zmienić się nie raz i nie dwa, teraz i tak są ważniejsze wydatki na głowie, ale i tak jestem zniesmaczona tymi płytkami :bash:

----------


## Kwitko

Gosia ja też byłam okropnie zniesmaczona cenami płytek. Drogie są i te na podłogę i na ściany. Żeby zaoszczędzić pojechaliśmy po płytki pod Kielce, do fabryki  :big grin:

----------


## cronin

Taaa widzę Gosia że też polujesz na drewnopodobne  :smile:  Z Praktikera ja brałam płytki hiszpańskie i je oddałam , więc trzeba uważać. Mają jeszcze inne, to zależy jakie chcesz czy bardziej rustykalne czy eleganckie  :smile:  Duży wybór jest w OBI. Popatrz tez na allegro, Tutli polecała tego sprzedawcę, ma różniste płytki i fajne ceny TU przykładowa aukcja. Niestety tych płytek które ja chciałam nie ma już, więc zapewne zostanę przy panelach. Problem z płytkami polega na tym, że koniecznie trzeba je zobaczyć na własne oczy, zdjęcia przekłamują.

----------


## Gosia_A

> Żeby zaoszczędzić pojechaliśmy po płytki pod Kielce, do fabryki


pod Kielce?Kwitko????przecież to kawał drogi, ceny były tak okazyjne, że warto było jechać aż tak daleko?

----------


## Gosia_A

> to zależy jakie chcesz czy bardziej rustykalne czy eleganckie   Niestety tych płytek które ja chciałam nie ma już, więc zapewne zostanę przy panelach. Problem z płytkami polega na tym, że koniecznie trzeba je zobaczyć na własne oczy, zdjęcia przekłamują.


cronin: zdecydowanie rustykalne :yes: my raczej będziemy mieli cały dół w płytkach, ponieważ:
1. będzie podłogówka prawdopodobnie wszędzie
2. kiedyś zapewne będzie psiak :yes:  (no i jak już to zostało gdzieś napisane...raczej niemały :wink: )
więc płytki wydają się najbardziej rozsądnym rozwiązaniem, ale jak będzie nie wiem, bo na razie nawet dachu nad głową nie mamy...wizja domu jest, ale wiem, że w trakcie może się coś zmienić... :wink:

----------


## cronin

My też podłogówka wszędzie, i tez będą zwierzaki, ale jeśli nie znajdę płytek które będą mi się naprawdę podobały, to położę tymczasowe panele. I poczekam na płytki :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

A ja Wam powiem że na płytkach psy się strasznie ślizgają i źle im się chodzi, zwłaszcza szybko  :sad:  Ale też nie chciałabym widzieć drewnianej podłogi użytkowanej przez psiaka  :wink: 
Gosia ceny były mega okazyjne, a pojechaliśmy tylko dlatego że mieliśmy udostępniony samochód dostawczy z pełnym bakiem  :big grin:  Więc podróż za free.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> pod Kielce?Kwitko????przecież to kawał drogi, ceny były tak okazyjne, że warto było jechać aż tak daleko?



moja droga zono... pozwole sobie przytoczyc kilka znanych ci historii...

-rok 2004 - maluchem jedziemy do Wroclawia po dach do garbusa (dla powatpiewajacych wkleje zdjecie na dole)
-ten sam rok - 2004 - kupujemy kolejny dach, tym razem nieco lepiej wyciety... w Olsztynie - kolega przywozi nam go busem w nocy  :smile: 
-rok 2005 - z Zakopanego Agwa do spolki z Robinem przywoza nam przednie zawieszenie do garba
-rok 2005 zima - listonosz przynosi paczke z wycietym tylnym okienkiem z Ovala (1/3  dachu garbusa) - miejsce nadania Jelenia Gora
-rok 2007 - za oceanem, konkretnie na Florydzie kupujemy kilka shifterow, kolektory dolotowe i jakies drobiazgi i ciotka Petera wysyla je nam w paczce PolAmerem
-rok 2007-2008 - niezliczone ilosci pojedynczych felg z Porsche 928 i 944 przyjezdzaja do nas z Niemiec, Szwajcarii i Danii kurierem - lacznie uzbieraly sie ze 3 pelne komplety  :smile: 
-rok 2008 - kupujemy na Allegro lodowke... we Wroclawiu 
-rok 2012 - cegla z Krasnika
-rok 2012 - ksztaltki kominowe z Katowic

im dalej tym ciekawiej chyba  :big grin: 


maluch w chelmie z garbusowego faltdachu  :smile: 


tajemnicza paczka z jeleniej gory... listonosza nie bylo zza niej widac  :smile: 


to bylo w paczce



i to co z tego powstalo. stan na "ubiegle lato", po domu garbaty jest nastepny w kolejce do skonczenia  :smile:

----------


## aisa222

Ja tutaj też podglądam lecz nic nie piszę ale teraz to już nie mogę zmilczeć.......

PIĘKNY GARBUS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## bury_kocur

Oj, mi też serce skoczyło, jak zobaczyłam :jaw drop:  Piękny!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

moj pierwszy samochod, od 14 lat z nami  :smile:  tylko rok krocej niz jestesmy para.

----------


## cronin

Och, zatkało mnie  :jaw drop:  gratuluję fantazji i uporu w dążeniu do celu  :yes:

----------


## max-maniacy

dlaczego mnie to nie dziwi w Waszym wydaniu? :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

oo reeeety!!!!!!!!!! aż łezka zakręciła się w oku...mój kochany Maluszek...tyle dla nas zrobił. 
ja tylko dodam, że garba Tomek też sam naprawia (spawa, łata, nawet tapicerkę na siedzenia uszył!!!SAM!!!a ja nie potrafię guzika przyszyć porządnie :wink: 
trochę "nienormalni" jesteśmy to fakt... :big grin:  i dobrze nam tak, prawda Tomuś? :smile: 
(wystająca przez okno rączka to oczywiście nasz pierworodny majstruje za kierownicą :wink: )

----------


## krzysztof5426

Garbek śliczny i czarny !

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Garbek śliczny i czarny !



krzysiek, zmien monitor lub okuliste  :wink: 

garbaty jest w kolorze Dark Rosewood z palety Chryslera, to takie ciemne bordo, wpadajace w braz i sliwke, perla  :smile: 


PS. ide ponitowac prowizoryczne stopnie do schodow aby nikt na pysk nie spadl  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

To garbusa nie kończysz? I w tym roku na zlot nim nie pojedziecie?  :eek:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mam 2 zdrowe rece i jedno zdrowe oko, to za malo co najmniej o 3 pary rak i jeszcze kilka oczu. ze nie wspomne o koniecznosci chodzenia do pracy, spania i napicia sie piwa od czasu do czasu.

wszystkiego na raz nie ogarne  :smile:  najpierw dom, potem garbus. i potem do konca zycia juz lenistwo  :wink:  albo chociaz tak ze 2 tygodnie jesli do konca zycia sie nie da  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Ja już tego lenistwa doczekać się nie mogę. Codziennie mówie do Przema - dalej chodźmy, skończyć już tą budowę. A on mi na to że w tym tygodniu nie da rady skończyć  :bash:   A Wy macie jeszcze więcej do kończenia, ale sił też więcej  :yes:  Nasze się skończyły  :sleep:

----------


## nita83

*Tomaszu* zapytam tak z innego wątku, a te płyty kg po całości dasz, czy tylko na poddasz? jaka jest Twoja opinia o kładzeniu ich w nowym domu? Od razu będzie też ocieplenie czy później? Mnie straszą, że jak położę płyty i ocieplę dom, to wilgoć nie będzie miała gdzie uciec.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie bardzo rozumiem jaka wilgoc i dlaczego nie miala by miec ktoredy uciec  :smile: 

sciany nosne mamy w technologii na klej - wiec malo wody, zreszta stoja juz chwile, posadzki beda z miksokreta, wiec generalnie polsuche, a nie jakies super wilgotne. 

plyty chce dac w calym domu. na dole klejone na scianach z betonu komorkowego, na poddaszu na scianach + na sufity (zreszta na parterze tez pewnie zabudowe sufitow bedziemy robic)

w kwestii straszenia wilgocia... 
jestem zdania ze jesli w domu jest wilgoc to wina jest niesprawna wentylacja (czy to grawitacyjna czy to mechaniczna).
plyty na scianach u siebie kleil NetBet, nie wspominam aby mial jakiekolwiek problemy z wilgocia w domu (na dzialce owszem, bagienko mu sie zrobilo podczas roztopow :smile: ), zreszta pamietam ze to rozwiazanie sobie po czasie chwalil. zerknij do ich dziennika pewnie znajdziesz ten post.

osobiscie nie widze roznicy miedzy tynkami wapiennymi a plytami GK przyklejonymi na scianach. tyle ze plyty KG klejone i szpachlowane wlasnorecznie beda tansze i szybsze.

----------


## nita83

dzięki za odpowiedź, myślę, że ogólnie ludzie boją się tego, że nowy dom musi wyschnąć itp. A takie płyty kojarzą się z czymś szczelnym i zamkniętym. Może głupio mówię, ale przecież one tak samo "oddychają" jak normalne tynki.  
Ja bardziej skłaniam się do Twojej opinii no i cena.  Aczkolwiek ostateczna decyzja nadal niestety otwarta.
Dziennik NetBeta czytałam - pasjonujący. :smile:

----------


## netbet

namówiłeś mnie do wizyty.... :cool: 

czarna dziewucha ma sie dobrze... warzy jakieś 35kg i ... ciagle spi.
obudziły się w niej jakies instynkty obronne... znaczy szczeka na co popadnie... listonosz, bazant, sarna... co tam jej sie nie spodoba - jest obszczekane :big grin: 
w domu brak jakichkolwiek awarii... czyli luzzz..
niemoc jest, ale poddasze juz jest powoli łubane... jakas wełna, jakies instaacje, jakies stelaże... nic specjalnego...

co do płyt:
KLEJ i sie nie zastanawiaj! zaufaj mi.
robota szybka, tania, a róznicy pomiędzy tynkami a KG jakis nie widzę..
z tym opukiwaniem płyt ta jakas bajka ( że słychać głuchy odgłos,że odpadają )
jak dobrze nałozysz kleju i porzadnie dobijesz plytę tak zeby klej się rozlazł po całej płycie - nic nie będzie słychać.
ja kiedys zrobiłem sobie do tego celu grzebień z zębami 20mm 

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## tomraider

> czarna dziewucha ma sie dobrze... warzy jakieś 35kg i ... ciagle spi.
> obudziły się w niej jakies instynkty obronne... znaczy szczeka na co popadnie... listonosz, bazant, sarna... co tam jej sie nie spodoba - jest obszczekane NETbet


Witam.
Podrosła i zaczyna być psem dominującym, szczeka jak ktoś wejdzie na jej teren, to może być początek innych ale i wiekszych problemów, najwyższy czas by w we własnym interesie zrozumieć ,,jak działa pies'' i jak go ułożyć  by umiał żyć w świecie ludzi  inaczej nieświadomie staniecie się członkami jej stada w którym to ona rządzi.
Pies dominujący w świecie ludzi nie jest szczęśliwy i stabilny w swoim zachowaniu, może pogryść w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie ludzi czy dzieci które nie potrafią  rozpoznać znaków ostrzegawczych jakie daje pies np. przed atakiem




> co do płyt:.....KLEJ i sie nie zastanawiaj! zaufaj mi.   robota szybka, tania, a róznicy pomiędzy tynkami a KG jakis nie widzę..


Aż  tak różowo nie jest , szpachlowanie i szlifowanie  połączeń nie idzie aż tak prosto i szybko a zawsze może kiedyś pęknąć, kosztowo bardzo zbliżone do tynków  gipsowych które ktoś zrobi za ciebie . wadą regipsów jest  ich niewielka odporność na awarię typu zalanie wodą lub trwałe zawilgocenie zwłaszcza w łazienka np. kabina prysznicowa, rury z wodą schowane za ścianką z regipsu.  
pozdrawiam.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Witam.
> Podrosła i zaczyna być psem dominującym, szczeka jak ktoś wejdzie na jej teren, to może być początek innych ale i większych problemów, najwyższy czas by w we własnym interesie zrozumieć ,,jak działa pies'' i jak go ułożyć  by umiał żyć w świecie ludzi  inaczej nieświadomie staniecie się członkami jej stada w którym to ona rządzi.
> Pies dominujący w świecie ludzi nie jest szczęśliwy i stabilny w swoim zachowaniu, może pogryźć w najmniej oczekiwanym momencie ludzi czy dzieci które nie potrafią  rozpoznać znaków ostrzegawczych jakie daje pies np. przed atakiem.
> .


Przepraszam, ze takie pytanie w Twoim dzienniku ale...

Tomraider !

Czy możesz podać jakąś sensowną literaturę w tym temacie. W sieci jest na ten temat dużo, ale większość to barachło. 
Mam młodego mieszańca labradora z goldenem. To nie jest mój pierwszy pies, ale tego chcę sensownie ułożyć. Dotychczasowe psy, to były typowe kanapowce.

----------


## Kwitko

To ja Ci powiem że płyty k-g są do d...py. 
Ale dopóki ktoś nie pomieszka to się nie przekona. Np.
Kilka miesięcy temu przywiesiliśmy wieszaczek w przedsionku aby dzieciak miał gdzie kurtkę wieszać (do szafy nie sięga) teraz zamiast wieszaczka jest japa. Wieszak wypadał co kilka tygodni, trzeba zaszpachlować  :sad:  Już nie mówię o otwarciu okien w duży mróz, trzaska jakby miały zaraz odpaść. Ale może to tylko u mnie bo inni są zadowoleni...

----------


## tomraider

> Czy możesz podać jakąś sensowną literaturę w tym temacie. W sieci jest na ten temat dużo, ale większość to barachło. .


Witam.
Googluj  Cesar Millan - zaklinacz psów  np. http://www.taniaksiazka.pl/t/zaklina...FURf3god_nAAww.
Właścicielom dziennika  Antkowiakom gratuluję postępów w samodzielnej budowie własnego domu. Życzę zdrówka , kasy i pogody .
pozdrawiam.
ps. Kwitko podał kolejną poważną wadę regipsów , kłopot z zamocowaniem , oczywiście w miejscach , np szafki w kuchni, zaplanowanych wystarczy pod regipsem zastosować odpowiedni stelaż  , problem jest jak zmieni nam się koncepcja  wtedy jest kicha.  Jeżeli stelażem jest profil CD z cienkiej blachy to lepiej mocowane elementy nitować a nie wkręcać w  0,5 mm blachę.

----------


## bowess

Kwitko podała.  :smile: 

Mam wentylację mechaniczną i w zimie nie miałam potrzeby otwierania okien - nawet nie wiedziałam, że regipsy trzaskają.  :smile: 
Co do mocowania, to u nas pod spodem silikaty i zawsze wieszamy do konstrukcji nośnej, a nie do okładziny. No - plastikowy zegar to można powiesić na samym regipsie.  :smile: 

Jak się nie umie tynkować, to się robi regipsy. Tynkarzy jak się bierze, to do całego domu, a regipsować można na raty, co nie bez znaczenia, jak się wykańcza dom z bieżących przychodów. Spoinowanie jako robota "lżejsza ale upierdliwa" przypadła mnie - mąż wolał bardziej siłowe zadania. Wszystkie wnęki okienne i narożniki też wykańczałam ja.  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Ciekawe to "trzaskanie na mrozie" płyt GK. To sufity powinny się walić na głowę  :wink:  
Do montażu na GK są specjalne kołki i wkręty, można zawiesić szafki, ale... trzeba wiedzieć jak!
 Nie przepadam za "pukaniem" GK, ale dobrze przyklejona do tynku dużą powierzchnią styku nie będzie pukać.
Pękanie może być spowodowane ruchami całego świeżo zbudowanego domu (osiadanie), a nie dlatego, że GK tak ma.
Warto rozważyć na spoiny taśmę papierową zamiast siatki zbrojeniowej- podobno jest odporniejsza- nie sprawdzałem, używałem siatki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kwitko, mowimy o plytach klejonych do warstwy nosnej sciany a nie o ukladanych na dodatkowym stelarzu! wieszajac szafki w kuchni czy tez wspomniany wieszak w korytarzu nie wieszasz go przeciez w tynku ale w scianie (w sensie kolek tkwi w scianie), i tak samo jest jak masz plyte GK przyklejona do sciany.

plyte klei sie do sciany, dodatkowo mozna chwycic wkretami aby nie odlazila zanim klej chwyci i tyle, jest jak warstwa tynku, tyle ze ukladana po kawalku z juz gotowych paneli. dobrze przyklejona stanowi element sciany i tyle.

----------


## nita83

a co z garażem? kotłownią?  tam tez planujecie płyty?

----------


## Gosia_A

Cześć :smile: Trochę zaniemogliśmy ostatnio, oboje bierzemy antybiotyki... :sad: W związku z tym na budowie przestoju ciąg dalszy :sad: A czas ucieka... :sad: 

*tomraider*: witaj :smile: 
*nita83*: garażu nie mamy w bryle-nie chcieliśmy od samego początku, w ogóle na razie nie będziemy go mieli...w kotłowni raczej też będą płyty, zresztą Kierownik Tomasz pewnie się wypowie na ten temat... :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Plyty zamierzam wykleic na wszytskich scianach w domu, zarowno nosnych, jak i dzialowych (wczesniej wybudowanych z betonu komorkowego 12cm). Tynkowac sam nie bede bo nie robilem tego wczesniej, nie mam w sobie ani cierpliwosci, ani ochoty aby sie za to brac. W lazienkach, kuchni, kotlowni wykleje plyty o podwyzszonej odpornosci na wilgoc,  w reszcie pomieszczen normalne. Na plyty: plytki/farba zaleznie od pomieszczenia.

Zupelnie nie widze roznicy i konia z rzedem temu kto mi rzeczowo wyjasni czym rozni sie tynk gipsowy od przyklejonej na sciane plyty gipsowej i dlaczego niby plyta ma byc zla. Na jedno i drugie przyklejamy plytki.  Na czym polega roznica?

----------


## Kwitko

Ale ja też o takich klejonych do ściany mówię  :big grin:  Jak zaznaczyłam  może tylko ja mam takie odczucia, a poza tym 15 lat temu może inaczej się robiło, na kleju oszczędzało? Nie wiem, w każdym razie do płyt jestem zniechęcona.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kwitko, to nie kwestia tego kiedy i jak zrobione tylko jak ten nieszczesny kolek gleboko osadziliscie  :smile: 

za plytko  :smile: 

Moze dodatkowo plyty byly poklejone tylko na "placki" i na 80% plyty jest pustka powietrzna... Generalnie tak wlasnie "na placki" jest najszybciej... tyle ze stukajac w plyte slyszymy gluchy, pusty odglos. Jesli kleic tak jak nalezy, czyli na grzebien (tak jak glazure czy gres) to plyta przylega do sciany cala swoja powierzchnia i trzyma sie jak warstwa gipsowego tynku.

----------


## msdracula

O widzę temat płytowy  :big grin:  u nas też będą płyty na poddaszu  :smile:  polecimy skosy razem ze ścianką kolankową, lukarny też opłytowane. Tynkowania mój też nie cierpi...

----------


## tomraider

> konia z rzedem temu kto mi rzeczowo wyjasni czym rozni sie tynk gipsowy od przyklejonej na sciane plyty gipsowej


Witaj.
Zamiast konia z rzędem zaproponuj swojego garbusa z kompletem opon zimowych a na pewno ktoś się skusi.  :smile: 
pozdrawiam.
ps. Gosia A witaj.

----------


## netbet

> konia z rzedem temu kto mi rzeczowo wyjasni czym rozni sie tynk gipsowy od przyklejonej na sciane plyty gipsowej i dlaczego niby plyta ma byc zlaNa czym polega roznica?


..juz wyjasniam róznice :
1. CENA przy samorobie za m2 ! ( na kozyść KG )
płyta jest dobra!

...a teraz poproszę KONIA! ... i RZĄD - może być sam premier... przy całym sie nie będę upierał :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Zamiast konia z rzędem zaproponuj swojego garbusa z kompletem opon zimowych a na pewno ktoś się skusi.


w życiu, NIGDY, ja na to nie pozwolę! a Tomasz to już na pewno... :Evil:  :Evil:  on ma dożywocie u nas... :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ..juz wyjasniam róznice :
> 1. CENA przy samorobie za m2 ! ( na kozyść KG )
> płyta jest dobra!
> 
> ...a teraz poproszę KONIA! ... i RZĄD - może być sam premier... przy całym sie nie będę upierał



brak odpowiedzi dlaczego plyta niby jest zla - dyskwalifikacja  :wink:

----------


## tomraider

> ...a teraz poproszę KONIA!


Witam.

No patrzcie jaki się Netbet pazerny zrobił , bazanty, sarny , czorna suczka a teraz koń , chyba nie planujesz konia zamiast kosiarki do trawy?  :smile:   Bo najlepszą kosiarką do trawy jest koza, tylko jak zabraknie trawy to głodna i zdesperowana może zeżreć  styropian z elewacji,nowo postawione drewniane ogrodzenie a potem kota sąsiadów  :smile:  




> ...a teraz poproszę .....RZĄD....


Bierz i przerób pasożytów na wskażnik poziomu szamba. Rząd niezłomnie chce NASZEGO DOBRA , a my niezłomnie nie chcemy rządowi dawać NASZEGO DOBRA.
pozdrawiam.

----------


## rewo66

Dlaczego płyta jest zła? 
Bo podstawowy argument to taki że jest podatna na wszelkiego rodzaju uszkodzenia. Jest miękka w stosunku do tynku cem-wap. Ale z drugiej strony wszelkie uszkodzenia łatwiej naprawić niż w tynku cem-wap. Dziurkę łatwo zalepić wygładzić pomalować i nie widać różnicy. Chyba że w odcieniu farby. 
W tynku cem -wap naturalnym jest cjego chropowatość i od kładącego zależy jaki jest stopień tej chropowatości. Zatem przy wszelkiego rodzaju drobnych uszkodzeń takiego tynku może być różnica w fakturze, bo kto inny naprawiał i troszkę w proporcjach pozmieniał i co dupa widać później taki placek. Gładszy lub chropowatszy od reszty ściany. 
Podstawa przy klejeniu płyt do scian to prawidłowe ich przyklejenie czyli nie na placki ale na całej powłoce, wtedy unika się głuchego pogłosu.
A czy taniej nie wiem. Jeślli się to robi samemu to odpada płacenie za robociznę. Czyli koszt tylko samego materiału. Ale kleju też wychodzi duzo.
Tomasz jesli chcesz to zrobić sam i nie masz awersji do płyt k-g to ja bym się nie zastanawiał. Jest to zicher lepsza opcja. Nie ma idealnych tynków cem-wap. Nawet najlepsza ekipa może spierdzielić tynki- kwestia jak duże jest to spie ....nie. U nas robili tynki cem - wap. fajna ekipa wszystko ręcznie moja żona jest nimi zachwycona ale ja znalazłem w paru miejscach małe bugi - małe ale jednak są. Dla mnie to drobiazg więc nie mam zamiaru wyprowadzać mej połowicy z błogiego zachwytu. Acha my nie lubimy super gładkich ścian. Bardzo nam się podoba chropowatość naszych choć słowo chropowatość jest trochę niewłaściwa.

----------


## firewall

Mam takie techniczne pytanie: Z jakich kształtowników robiłeś schody ( b x h i grubość ścianek)?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

firewall 
80x40 scianka 3
100x100 scianka 3
40x40 scianka 3

co w ktorym miejscu to widac

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Chorubsko chorubskiem, ale czas biegnie nieublaganie.

Udalo sie jakos wzglednie ogarnac (swoja droga nie pamietam kiedy bralem po raz ostatni antybiotyk... napewno nie odkad pracuje, w czasie studiow tez raczej nie... a to juz troche zlecialo :smile: ) i dzis troche podzialac.

Oczywiscie pogoda "sprzyja", do poludnia bylo fajnie, troche pochmurnie ale zapowiadalo sie bardzo sympatyczne popoludnie bo chmury zdawaly sie rozwiewac...
I mialem racje, chmury tylko zdawaly sie rozwiewac, zaczal znowu padac snieg.

Na cale szczescie strop troche zaslania wiec udalo mi sie pociac pret 6, pogiac wszytskie strzemiona na slupki zelbetowe poddasza i je powrzucac na prety. Jutro to powiaze.

Przywiozlem tez bloczki 24x20x59 aby je wkleic w okna. Mam nadzieje ze do konca tygodnia pogoda zlagodnieje na tyle ze bede mogl je wkleic.

Niby niewiele... ale do przodu troszeczke  :smile:

----------


## firewall

Dzięki za info.Przypuszczenia co do wymiarów spełniły się w 100% ( ale zawsze lepiej zapytać :smile:  ). Jeszcze raz dzięki!

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Ty właź do łoża w towarzystwie grzanego piwa i przestań się martwić budową.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ty właź do łoża w towarzystwie grzanego piwa i przestań się martwić budową.


nie ma szans  :smile:  niecierpie nierobstwa, owszem, bywaja dni ze mam ochote wyciagnac sie na kanapie i poopierdzielac troche, ale to zadko. 

nosi mnie juz dosc powaznie i przeciagajaca sie zima strasznie psuje mi plany budowlane... stad chocby na chwile ale staram sie jednak na budowe pojsc... dzis powiazalem 3 slupki, czyli 15 strzemionek raptem. wiecej nie bylo szans, mroz zaczal chwytac a zgrabialymi rekoma zbrojenie wiaze sie kiepsko. ale dzis trzy, jutro kilka i tak powoli do przodu, codziennie blizej wiosny, no i codziennie o jeden dzien mniej do przeprowadzki  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

Ja tylko jeszcze dodam, że jutro i pojutrze przywożą resztę drewna, a w sobotę przyjeżdża pan pomierzyć wnęki okienne - te które są rzecz jasna... :big lol:  czyli..."coś tam" się jednak dzieje. Begonie i pelargonie się ukorzeniają, pomidorki koktajlowe wzeszły, bazylia wzeszła, lobelia jeszcze nie...z pomidorami to trochę się pospieszyłam i nie wiem, czy coś z nich będzie, ale już nie mogłam się oprzeć z tymi siewami  :bash:  informacje mało budowlane? ależ skąd? budujemy przestrzeń biologicznie czynną

----------


## rewo66

> Ja tylko jeszcze dodam, że jutro i pojutrze przywożą resztę drewna, a w sobotę przyjeżdża pan pomierzyć wnęki okienne - te które są rzecz jasna... czyli..."coś tam" się jednak dzieje. Begonie i pelargonie się ukorzeniają, pomidorki koktajlowe wzeszły, bazylia wzeszła, lobelia jeszcze nie...z pomidorami to trochę się pospieszyłam i nie wiem, czy coś z nich będzie, ale już nie mogłam się oprzeć z tymi siewami  informacje mało budowlane? ależ skąd? budujemy przestrzeń biologicznie czynną


 :big grin:

----------


## Kwitko

Gosia ja już kupiłam nasionka dyni ozdobnej i  nie mogę się doczekać kiedy będę sadzić  :big lol: 
A wy już macie konkretny termin na dach? Bo niby zima jeszcze tylko dwa dni, a potem wiosna  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Gosia ja już kupiłam nasionka dyni ozdobnej i  nie mogę się doczekać kiedy będę sadzić 
> A wy już macie konkretny termin na dach? Bo niby zima jeszcze tylko dwa dni, a potem wiosna


 Z dynią *Kwitko* to jeszcze prawie 3 miesiące będziesz musiała zaczekać  :wink: 
Konkretnego terminu nie mamy, bo nawet wieniec nie jest skończony...nawet nie wiem,kiedy będzie zalany...nie ma szczytów...wielu rzeczy niestety jeszcze nie ma, ale mam nadzieję, że jakoś w połowie marca już nam nie będzie padało na głowy :big lol:  jeśli pogoda pozwoli to wszystko zrobić...

----------


## Kwitko

W połowie marca? Ale to już za trzy tygodnie???   :eek:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> W połowie marca? Ale to już za trzy tygodnie???



no wlasnie, wiec ze spokojem, w panike wpadniemy gdzies tak za 2,5 tygodnia  :wink: 

wstepnie (!) chce zalac wieniec na sciance kolankowej miedzy 6 a 8 marca i zabrac sie za szczyty. po ok 2 tygodniach od zalania wienca wejdzie ciesla. jak skonczy to mam na tydzien deskowania i drugi tydzien ukladania papy.

ciesle deklaruja ze na budowie zejda im 4 dni. wiezba jest juz u nas, polowa desek tez, reszta bedzie jutro i w piatek chyba.

matrial na szczyty mam juz na stropie, stal na wieniec czeka na dole pod dachem.

byle tylko nie padalo

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Śnieg sypie, zima w pełni - żygać się chce jak się spojrzy przez okno...

No ale uznałem że na północy zima trwa dłużej a jednak jakims cudem domy się tam buduje... wiec i ja buduje. Zamierzam ignorować i olewać zimę, może się znudzi i wyniesie stąd w cholere.

Tak wiec zgodnie z planem na dziś powiązałem zbrojenie słupków żelbetowych poddasza, pociąłem i pogiąłem pręt 12 na połączenia słupków z wieńcem i ponadplanowo pociąłem pręt 6 i pogiąłem strzemiona na wieniec ścianki kolankowej.

Powoli idzie  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Chyba wykrakałeś wiosnę !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
W Łodzi :
Wiatr 13 kt od wschód
Temperatura 1°C
Wilgotność 93%
Ciśnienie 1012 hPa
Widzialność 2200 m
Przerywane chmury na wysokości 700 ft
śnieg deszcz i zamglenie

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Oby.

----------


## krzysztof5426

W piątek i w Łodzi i Poznaniu ma być od 13 do 15   =====    5 o C =====

----------


## Andrzej & Grażyna

Witam
w związku z tym, że znalazłam dzisiaj wasz dziennik wypadało by się  przywitać :big grin:  i pogratulować ciekawego dziennika budowy :smile: 

Pozdrawiamy

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam
> w związku z tym, że znalazłam dzisiaj wasz dziennik wypadało by się  przywitać i pogratulować ciekawego dziennika budowy
> 
> Pozdrawiamy



W związku z tym, że się witacie i gratulujecie, my witamy Was również i dziękujemy  :smile: 


Krzysiek - trzymam Cie za słowo. Jesteś osobiście odpowiedzialny aby się Twoja prognoza sprawdziła  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

O rzesz Ty !
To piwo Cię boli ???
Odwilż murowana !
Będzie drugie, jak się prognoza  sprawdzi ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jak się prognoza sprawdzi a dodatkowo utrzyma przez cały weekend to będzie 4-pak  :smile: 

Tak że wiesz... możesz zacząć uskuteczniać gusła, czary i co tam jeszcze żeby tylko na weekend była wiosna  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

U nas w sobotę była zima (śnieg i (-) 1* a w niedziele juz wiosna słoneczko i +5*  To chyba już ostatnie podrygi zimowej ostrygi  :yes:  Przyszły weekend ok _10* 
Ale najawazniejsze ze dzień juz coraz dłuzszy  :big grin: 
Będzie dobrze :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

nie mogę się powstrzymać...muszę wkleić

pasuje do naszej krzywej cegły, gitary Tomasza, mojego zamiłowania do roślinek i książek, na które będziemy potrzebowali sporo miejsca... :big lol: 
Już wiem, gdzie coś takiego wyczarujemy... :wave:

----------


## bury_kocur

No i przede wszystkim: *zrób to sam*  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

fajna inspiracja.
a po samodzielnym zbudowaniu domu, wykonaniu schodów i po drodze pewnie jeszcze wielu innych rzeczy, to taki regalik to będzie dla Was bułka z masłem.  :smile: 

PS. ale Tomasz chyba nie był za malowaniem cegły?

----------


## bury_kocur

Pewnie, że nie był, własną piersią cegłę zasłoni  :big grin:  To ja byłam za i zdania nie zmieniłam, tyle że ja się zamachnę wyłącznie na swoją  :wink:  Tomaszowa pasuje do koncepcji niemalowana.

----------


## max-maniacy

pamiętam kocurku. :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

nasza cegła pozostanie nietknięta, nooo...pewnie jeszcze z 5 razy będę ją musiała przejechać szczotą, ale potem będzie już niepoprawiana :big lol: 
p.s.wysiewałyście coś już Kobitki do ogrodów? :Biggrin:  w sensie-nasiona na rozsadę? :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

ja się zabieram i zebrać się nie mogę. :tongue:  :no: 
ale planuję na dniach zasiać jakieś pomidorki koktajlowe. tylko nasiona muszę kupić.
może jeszcze jakieś pory i selery (chociaż nie wiem po co, może dla frajdy?).

a Ty już chyba coś siałaś. muszę zajrzeć na poprzednią stronę.

----------


## bowess

W tym roku jakoś spóźniłam rozsady, ale dziś planuję nadrobić. Na pierwszy ogień idą pomidorki i rączniki, a dalej się zobaczy. Jak za tydzień będzie tak ciepło, jak podobno ma być, to inspekt czeka.  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

a no widzisz. jeszcze o ziółkach zapomniałam.
muszę dopisać do listy zakupów.

polecam tymianek, jeśli jeszcze nie masz. bardzo szybko się rozrasta i jest całą zimę zielony. no i najważniejsze, że wieloletni. nie trzeba co roku siać.

----------


## bury_kocur

Nic nie sieję, bo "ogródek" wygląda jak lej po bombie, tragedia. Nawet sadzić nie ma gdzie i czego - ale postanowiłam kupić ze 3 brzozy i posadzić w narożniku działki, żeby nie tracić czasu - niech sobie już rosną, a w tym miejscu to ani nawiezienie ziemi, ani montaż ogrodzenia im nie zaszkodzi. Za resztę będę mogła się zabrać dopiero po uporządkowaniu i podniesieniu terenu, na co na razie nie ma czasu ani pieniędzy  :sad:  Pierwszeństwo zagospodarowania sił i środków ma dom.

----------


## max-maniacy

*bowess* a możesz doradzić jakąs dobrą odmianę pomidorków.

----------


## bowess

Bardzo polecam koktajlowe - nie chorują, bardzo dużo owocują, dobrze rosną na zwykłej grządce (nie trzeba szklarenek, folii). Moje ulubione to zwykłe czerwone czereśniowe i żółta gruszka, bo fajnie razem wyglądają w sałatkach i na kanapeczkach.  :wink: 

Z większych u mnie udają się najlepiej Betalux. Taki zwykły pomidor, ale też nie choruje i dość obficie owocuje. No i są niskie, a u mnie często mocno wiele, więc takie przyziemne lepiej sobie radzą.

----------


## max-maniacy

dzięki za informację.
mam nadzieję, że Tomasz nas nie wyklnie, że poważny budowlany dziennik zamieniłyśmy mu w poradnik ogrodniczy. :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> nie mogę się powstrzymać...muszę wkleić
> 
> pasuje do naszej krzywej cegły, gitary tomasza, mojego zamiłowania do roślinek i książek, na które będziemy potrzebowali sporo miejsca...
> Już wiem, gdzie coś takiego wyczarujemy...


rewelacja !

----------


## Gosia_A

> dzięki za informację.
> mam nadzieję, że Tomasz nas nie wyklnie, że poważny budowlany dziennik zamieniłyśmy mu w poradnik ogrodniczy.


halo, haloooooooo...to nie tylko dziennik Tomasza przecież! Ja tutaj szyją, więc kręcę, jak mi się podoba :stir the pot: 
sprawy ogrodnicze są nierozerwalne z budowlanymi, więc od czasu do czasu można coś wtrącić od zieleninie ;P

----------


## max-maniacy

no to mnie uspokoiłaś.  :smile: 
kupiłam wczoraj pomidory i dziś będę siać.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Spokojnie sobie bazgrajcie. Ten dziennik budowy nigdy nie byl i nigdy nie bedzie powazny  :smile:  bo i budowa do powaznych nie nalezy. Na powaznych budowach buduja powazne firmy budowlane, ale nie na szybko przyuczeni inwestorzy.

PS. dzis troche pochmurnie ale nie pada i jest wzglednie cieplo! HA!

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !

Poznań, Polska, Ławica.

Wiatr 06 kt od północny wschód
Temperatura 2°C
Wilgotność 87%
Ciśnienie 1030 hPa
Widzialność 5000 m
Zachmurzenie całkowite na wysokości 700 ft
zamglenie

Prognoza sprawdza się !

----------


## katasza

Witam! trochę mi zajęło przeczytanie Waszego dziennika  :big grin:  jednakże lektura bardzo ciekawa, więc była to sama przyjemność. Trafiłam na Wasz dziennik zapoznając się z forum dot. wielkopolski (grupa poznańska 2010 - też trochę tego było :big grin:  ale ile nowych informacji). My w tym roku będziemy kontynuować stan zero, okolice Poznania tj. gmina Tarnowo Podgórne. Gratuluję i życzę dalszych sukcesów.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ufff, doczeklismy piatku. Teraz byle tylko z roboty sie wyrwac na koniec dnia i weekend  :big grin:  

Zapowiada sie pracowicie...

----------


## Kwitko

A co będziesz robił??

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a poopierdzielam sie chyba  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

> a poopierdzielam sie chyba


 :big lol: 

To będzie nas dwóch bo ja też zamierzam poopierdzielać sie pracowicie  :wink: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Kwitko

:big tongue:

----------


## krzysztof5426

No to miłego " po opierdzielania się ".
Też z psem mamy zamiar jutro rano pojechać na działkę i trochę się " popierdzielać ".

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:smile:  

Jedna polowa wienca (na scianie frontowej) powiazana na gotowo  :smile:  Slupki, kosze, narozniki - wszystko  :smile:  HA !

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

a zdjęcia??? dawno fotek nie było..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Gosia robila, pewnie potem cos wrzuci.

----------


## max-maniacy

to bardzo efektywnie się poopierdzielałeś. aby tak wszyscy portafili. :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

tyl wienca tez zrobiny i powiazany z slupkami

brakuje zatem jedynie 2 1,5 metrowych kawalkow z tylu  :smile: 


EDIT: Popieprzylo sie nam widze ze zjeciami... postaram sie to jakos w tygodniu poprawic.

EDIT 2: Poprawione. Gdyby ktos znalzl jeszczy cos niedzialajacego to prosze o info.

Wieniec:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Od jutra urlop... 3 dni. Sprobujemy przygotowac wieniec do zalania.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Tylko, proszę weź ze sobą Szanowną Gosie. 
Będziemy mieć fotografie z budowy.

----------


## bury_kocur

Powodzenia  :smile:  Teraz kibicuję Wam jeszcze bardziej, od kiedy zostaliśmy samorobami  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Gosia pojechala do pracy, ale jutro i w piatek jest na miejscu.

Bura, jak Wam idzie? Ostatnio mamy urwanie glowy i nie bardzo zagladalem co tam u Was?

----------


## bury_kocur

Cześć, tu Bura. Specjalnie dla Tomasza A. skrócony serwis informacyjny  :wink: 
mamy skończoną hydraulikę, zaczętą elektrykę (nie licząc rozdzielni skończymy w ten weekend), ocieplone pół dachu jedną warstwą. Plan ma marzec jest taki - ocieplić drugą warstwą tę samą połowę, elektryki nie liczę, bo koniec jest bliski  :wink: , no i rozłożyć styropian i podłogówkę na całości. A urlopu zero. Nie wiem, jak damy radę, ale bardzo bym chciała, bo beton nas goni. Życz mi powodzenia, dołączyłam do grona spędzających codziennie czas na budowie  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zycze powodzenia.

Czy na podlogowke robiliscie jakis projekt? Bedziecie mili jakiekolwiek kaloryfery czy 100% podlogowki? Jestem zywo zainteresowany. Podobnie w kwestii elektryki. Planujecie jakas namiastke instalacji "inteligentnej"? Jakies przekazniki zamiast wylacznikow schodowych? Jakies sciemniacze? Jakies LEDy (czyli zasilanie niskim napieciem, jesli tak to gdzie zasilacze, w rozdzielni takie na listwe czy gdzies pochowane za zabudowa?)

Ile styro na posadzke na gruncie i co przed styro? Folia? Papa?

----------


## bury_kocur

Piszę szybko:
- 100% podłogówki, projekt robię sama. Rysuję i z grubsza mierzę, żeby pętle wychodziły mniej więcej równe. Na papierze mam po około 70m, zobaczymy jak wyjdzie w praniu.
- elektryka nie tylko nie inteligentna, ale wręcz debilna  :wink: , czyli wszystko bardzo proste. Listwa ledowa szt 1, ukryta pod maskownicą, więc nie martwię się podłączeniem, plus 2 systemy linkowe w korytarzach z dyskretnym transformatorem w komplecie. Reszta tradycyjna.
- na podłogę folia i na to 15-20 cm styropianu - chudziak wyszedł na obu połowach domu na różnych poziomach, dlatego różnie teraz muszę dołożyć. Na piętrze daję 5.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jakie odstepy miedzy rurkami, jakie fi rurek, jakie wykonczenie posadzki (po za miejscem gdzie bedzie betonik) jaka oczekiwana temperatura pomieszczen itp itd? Nie sadzisz ze moze warto bylo by zlecic komus projekt aby ci to policzyl? Jest tu na FM jakas firma ktora to robi, optymalizuja tez pod katem materialowym, robia liste czesci i ilosci... Ja zamierzam zlecic im projekt.

----------


## bury_kocur

fi 16, odstępy różne - zamierzam zagęścić przy oknach, wykończenie posadzki takie samo wszędzie, u nas 100% betonu. Na pewno warto byłoby zlecić projekt, ba - i wykonanie też  :wink: , ale kasa i czas grają rolę. A materiał już sobie policzyłam, nawet częściowo kupiłam.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Kocurko !
Jesteś zdolna i mądra dziewczyna.
Podziwiam, "tego liczenia". Czy zapotrzebowanie na ciepło też sama wyliczyłaś ? Łał !

----------


## DEZET

> fi 16, odstępy różne - zamierzam zagęścić przy oknach, wykończenie posadzki takie samo wszędzie, u nas 100% betonu. Na pewno warto byłoby zlecić projekt, ba - i wykonanie też , ale kasa i czas grają rolę. A materiał już sobie policzyłam, nawet częściowo kupiłam.


Na jakiej podstawie dobrałaś odstępy, jak nie wiadomo, jakie zapotrzebowanie jest na ciepło poszczególnych pomieszczeń?
Jeśli tylko, żeby długość pętli była ok.70m to myślę, że nie jest to dobrze. Też sobie rozrysowałem, żeby zobaczyć, jak orientacyjnie długości będą wychodziły i np. salon 3 pętle, ale wolę najpierw zrobić OZC (np. asolt na forum) i wtedy dopiero wiadomo będzie, jakie odległości między rurkami.
W swoim projekcie mam podane moce grzejników w pokojach, ale jak się to ma do rzeczywistych potrzeb nie mam pojęcia.
Wolałbym nie robić w myśl "fachofcuf"- "damy co 15cm i będzie pan zadowolony", bo, po co pompa ma mieszać np. 200l wody, skoro wystarczy 100l?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pada śnieg... i w zasadzie tylko te 2 słowa. Pozostałe które cisną się na usta nie nadają się do publikacji....

----------


## bury_kocur

*DEZET*, ja nie daję wszędzie co 15 cm, wcale tego nie napisałam - liczyłam to parę m-cy temu, ściągnęłam sobie OZC Kisan, ale wynik jest mocno przybliżony, bo nie potrafiłam zdefiniować wszystkiego jak należy, tylko tak trochę na pałę, więc podchodzę z dystansem do wyników. Oczywiście nie wyszło mi wszędzie tak samo, bo choć mam 4 identyczne powierzchniowo pokoje, to np. jeden ma jedno okno i jedną ścianę zewnętrzną, a drugi 2 okna, 2 ściany zewn i do tego wschodni narożnik, a nie pd-wsch, itd. Ale z tymi pętlami to porysowałam sobie tak, że jak gdzieś wyszła krótsza, to sobie "pożyczyłam" z innego pomieszczenia kawałek  :smile:  
Ale ze złych wiadomości - szukam tej podłogówki już drugi dzień i nie mogę znaleźć  :sad:  Chyba się powieszę, jak będę musiała robić od początku  :bash:

----------


## rewo66

U nas dziś jeszcze nie pada ale zapowiadaja na jutro opady. Ale najgorsze że zapowiadaja znowu mrozy w nocy do (-) 10 nawet. 
 :bash:

----------


## Gosia_A

dawno mnie tutaj nie było...no ale siła wyższa-praca :bash:  nawet zdjęć zbyt wiele nie zrobiłam, może dzisiaj coś jeszcze zrobię, albo jutro...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Byl Kierownik i odebral wieniec i scianke kolankowa bez uwag. Byl tez ciesla i przywiozl reszte desek na deskowanie dachu oraz kontrlaty.
Zaproponowal nam tez ze moze nam ten dach obic deska oraz oblozyc papa i nabic kontrlate. Dach mamy 2 spadowy, po ok 100m2 na kazdej polaci. Bez niczego, tylko plaskie polacie, nachylenie 40 stopni. Ile moze kosztowac wg Was odeskowanie, oblozenie papa i nabicie kotrlaty za m2 na takim dachu?

Cena oczywiscie jakas padla, ale nie bede nic pisal aby niczego nie sugerowac.

----------


## DEZET

Obicie gotowej więźby deskami i reszta j.w.? Okolice 35/m2  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

to strzal czy tak to faktycznie kosztuje ?

----------


## DEZET

Strzelam  :wink:

----------


## Kwitko

Tomek, na szybko wyślij zapytania do kilku dekarzy i będziesz wiedział.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ok, mamy pewna stabilizacje... mianowicie nieprzerwanie od grudnia trwa zima... 

W kwestii ciesli i deskowania to zdecydowalismy sie. Fakt ze sa to pieniadze ktore trzeba komus zaplacic... ale zrobiony na szybko rachunek zyskow, strat i sumienia wykazal ze tym razem warto  :smile: 

Na budowie sytuacja wyglada tak ze mamy wieniec powiazany, odebrany i zaszalowany w polowie. Niestety puki nie wroci wiosna to o zalewaniu nie ma mowy bo nikt w okolicy nie wydaje betonu :/

Kupilismy tez w tak zwanym miedzyczasie pape na dach  :smile:  tak ze w zasadzie mamy juz komplet kosztow do SSZ ustalony bardzo precyzyjnie. Oczywiscie moga pojawic sie jeszcze jakies niezaplanowane wydatki ale beda to raczej drobnostki. Zainteresowani --> priv  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Na budowie sytuacja wyglada tak ze mamy wieniec powiazany, odebrany i zaszalowany w polowie. Niestety puki nie wroci wiosna to o zalewaniu nie ma mowy bo nikt w okolicy nie wydaje betonu :/


Cześć i czołem, od poniedziałku ma być ciepło  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Cześć i czołem, od poniedziałku ma być ciepło


no niby tak, tylko my mielismy w slbote wylac wieniec aby zwiazal zanim wejda ciesle... ale czy to sie uda...

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Moje drzewa mówią, że powyżej zera to będzie w połowie przyszłego tygodnia.
Nawet kamczatka pochowała kwiaty.
Bierz urlop od budowy !

----------


## Gosia_A

zima nie odpuszcza...uzupełnienie dokumentacji fotograficznej :yes: 

pięknie, prawda?wrrrrrrrrrrrr :bash:

----------


## Gosia_A

ale, żeby nie było, że pozostali inwestorzy tylko się obijają...

w salonie też mieliśmy białą wykładzinę, mięciutką, czyściutką...puchatą...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzis rano: -11 stopni...

komentarz chyba zbedny :/

----------


## rewo66

U nas tylko - 5. Ale ja w środku mam ciepełko. Zatem współczuję ale w przyszłym tygodniu już ma być ok + 10*. Jest więc nadzieja  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

niby troche odpuscilo... ale tylko troche

rano wychodzilem z mlodym przed 7 z domu to bylo -9, ale kolo poludnia bylo +1... wiec nie najgorzej.

w zwiazku z powyzszym, z najwyzszym poswieceniem, bolacym lewym zgieciem lokciowym (cos mnie dzis kiepsko nakluli...) zaszalowalem caly przod "na gotowo" 

jak sie zepne to jutro machne tyl...

----------


## Gosia_A

może i starodawny, niemodny...ale ja i tak bardzo go lubię, nawet znalazłam już na niego miejsce... :wiggle:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W radiu zapowiadaja ze dzis od ok 17 ma u nas zaczac napierdzielac (nie, nie "padac", nawet nie "sypac" ale wlasnie "napierdzielac") snieg, i tak az do jutra do poludnia... minimum 20 centymetrow.

I czuje, czuje cholera w kosciach, ze przyjdzie mi po raz kolejny, po raz SIODMY ( 7 !!! ) zrzucac snieg ze stropu. Za szostym razem mialem juz dosc, Gosia mi pomogla, wiec jakos poszlo. Ale jeszcze raz, jeszcze tylko raz niech mi to cholerstwo biale napada to kupie odsniezarke.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Współczuje !
Też mam już dość tej zimy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mniej wiecej od godziny sypie...

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Mniej więcej rano u na było już zero śniegu po piątkowych i sobotnich opadach, a od 14.00 zaczęło znów lekko prószyć.. teraz znów jest u nas biało.. mam już troszkę po dziurki w nosie tej zimy..

----------


## DEZET

Też obudziłem się dzisiaj w innej rzeczywistości- po czarnej ziemi nie ma śladu- jakieś 10cm białego g...na. :bash:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Cholera, wyjechaliśmy z trudem z domu, ale już z powrotem Misiek nie podjechał. ..... ja chcę wiosnę
Prawie 30cm sniegu i ciagle pada, sorry nie pada,  wali tym śniegiem na oślep

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mnie to sie juz nawet wsciekac nie chce...

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Mnie to sie juz nawet wsciekac nie chce...


W tym tygodniu , w czwartek i piątek, będę miał trochę wolnego. Zaplanowałem prace w ogrodzie.
Do diabła z tym śniegiem i mrozami !!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> W tym tygodniu , w czwartek i piątek, będę miał trochę wolnego. Zaplanowałem prace w ogrodzie.



jakie prace? zgarnianie i wywoz sniegu ?

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomek !
A ja to wszystko chrzanie. Będę odgarniał...
... i nie tylko !!!
W czwartek zaczynamy sezon.
Woda już jest. Woda ognista też. Piwo zostanie dowiezione. Kaczki na rosołek kruszeją i kawałek świeżej wędzonki. W dwóch domach będzie napalone.
MIODZIO i bez Najjaśniejszych Koleżanek Małżonek !!!

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Naprawdę współczuję budującym tej zimy.  W tamtym roku mieliśmy farta bo zimowy zastój na budowie to były niecałe trzy tygodnie.
Teraz jak  patrzę, to zimę mamy już czwarty miesiąc i naprawdę Wam współczuję tak długiej zimy, można się wk$%^&,bo człowiek chęci ma, a pogoda wszystko blokuje. Na całe szczęście to już kwestia kilku dni i musi się w końcu wypogodzić

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nooo... slyszalem ze juz majowy dlugi weekend ma byc ciut powyzej zera...  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Wypluj te słowa. Nie bluźnij. Nienawidze już zimy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

7 raz w tym roku...

nie dalem rady tego zrzucic (a jest to urobek z polowy powierzchni tylko...), jutro wciagne na gore taczke i wywioze do okna w sypialni, tam mozna zrzucac.




PS. tak, apmeitam ze napisalem ze kupie odsniezarke. i kurde bliski bylem, no ale mam jednak rozum... poczekam az sie skonczy sezon (jesli sie w tym roku wogole skonczy) i wtedy odkupie cos od jakiegos narwanca ktory ktory bedzie sie pozbywal aby miejsce na kosiarke zrobic w garazu  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomek !
Współczuję Ci .
Dzisiaj musiałem przestawić samochód.  Pod śniegiem był lód. Godzinę bawiłem się szpadlem , żeby biedne autko odśnieżyć i odkopać, tak aby się nie zawieszało na śniegu i pojechało po lodzie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zrzucilismy. W ramach poobiedniego relaksu cala 3 osobowa rodzina zrzucilismy ten cholerny snieg.

Uzbieralo sie 26 pelnych (przesypujacych sie) duzych taczek.


A teraz znow na dworze pada snieg...

----------


## Gosia_A

ciężkie to cholerstwo było...nic więcej nie mam w tym temacie do powiedzenia, bo i po co się dodatkowo denerwować?  :wink: 
a może taki stolik do tego regały drzewnego by pasował?Tylko chyba lepiej kwadratowy, co?

----------


## bury_kocur

Fajny stolik  :smile:  Ja właśnie ostatnio myślałam o takim upcyklingowym meblu i właśnie szpula między innymi mi zaświtała. Potrzymałabym, wielkie w końcu toto nie jest, będzie regał, przymierzycie czy pasuje  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pogoda powoli sie poprawia... ale dzis nie o tym.

Dzis o instalacji elektrycznej... no glownie elektrycznej.
Jestem automatykiem, w sumie nawet praktykujacym gdyby to dosc szeroko ujac  :wink: 
Niby wiem ze nasza budowa to taka hmmm... stosunkowo budzetowa jest, no a napewno taka miala byc. Z grubsza sie to udaje. Wyjatkiem bedzie chyba instalacja elektryczna. Nie chce zwyklej, tradycyjnej instalacji. Wiem i umiem zrobic to lepiej, fajniej, bardziej przyjaznie uzytkownikowi, ciekawiej...
Chodzi mi od dawna po glowie instalacja z gatunku tych niby "inteligentnych", tyle ze po swojemu.

"Serce" domu to ma byc sterownik PLC (najbardziej skalaniam sie w strone Mitsubishi FX2N)
100% owietlenia chce miec puszczone przez PLC
100% wlacznikow ma byc monostabilnych puszczonych na wejscia PLC, sterowane 24VDC, okablowane skretka kat5
sterowanie zaworem glownym gazu i wody 
czujki dymu, czadu, gazu zapiete tez na PLC
z czasem mysle ze rowniez czujki ruchu
czesc gniazdek sterowana z PLC
moze integracja z piecem/pompami od ogrzewania

Czym taka instalacja ma sie roznic od tradycyjnej:
-obwody oswietleniowe musze pociagnac z rozdzielni - ale moge to zrobic cienszym przewodem (mysle ze 2x1mm2 bedzie ok)
-kazdy z obwodow oswietlenia moge zabezpieczyc wlasnym wylacznikiem nadprodowym o mniejszej wartosci 
-kazdy z obwodow steruje osobnym wyjsciem PLC wiec dowolnie konfiguruje sobie wszelkie obwody, wlaczajac i wylaczajac je dowolnymi wlacznikami w domu (bez wlacnikow krzyzowych, schodowych itp)
-moge zapalac i gasic cale grupy swiatel (obwodow) w zaleznosci od widzimisie i tego co sobie wymysle piszac program
-do poszczegolnych punktow gdzie beda wlaczniki ciagne tylko skretke kat5 ktora jest tansza niz przewody YDY jakie ciagnie sie w tradycyjnej instalacji
-rozdzielnie musze rozbudowac i sterownik PLC, spora ilosc przekaznikow, zasilacz 24VDC do zasilenia obwodow sterowania,

Nie bedzie to taniutka instalacja, ale nie sadze aby byla tez jakos koszmarnie droga. Cale okablowanie, szafe sterownicza, oprogramowanie itp zrobie sam, w koncu na codzien robie takie rzeczy tyle ze nie w budynkach  :smile: 

No i bedzie fajnie  :smile:  Funkcjonalnie i inaczej niz u wszytskich  :wink: 

Jak ktos ma pomysl na ciekawa i uzyteczna funkcjonalnosc to podrzucajcie. Sterowanie rolet odpada - nie mamy rolet  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

taaaak...Tomasz "zaprogramuje" inteligentny dom...to mi nie pozostaje nic innego, jak zaprojektowanie "inteligentnego" ogrodu...heheh :wave:  chociaż tak na upartego to uprawę współrzędną można by nazwać trochę inteligentną, prawda?  :wink: 
Antoś...jeszcze zmywarka sterowana "jednym palcem"...z zapakowaniem i wyładowaniem czystych naczyń  :wink: 
no i jeszcze jakaś maszyna do przyszywania guzików i zszywania dziurek...;-P

----------


## rewo66

Na te tematy to możesz sobie podyskutowac z Jarkiem P. Ja ci tu nic nie pomoge i nic nie dorzucę  :smile:  
Pamiętaj jedno umiar w tym zakresie też jest wskazany. Bo zbyt inteligentyny dom może byc niebezpieczny dla domowników

----------


## bury_kocur

Taaaak, ja od razu sobie pomyślałam - _bunt maszyn_ u Antków  :wink:  Chyba było już parę filmów sf na ten temat  :big grin:

----------


## cronin

O matko, nic nie zrozumiałam z tego, ale ja w kwestiach prądowych jestem prawdziwym _opornikiem_  :big lol: 
Ale napewno przydałaby się pralka z funkcją suszenia,prasowania i rozkładania na półkach kolorami, kuchenka automatyczna co to wrzucasz do środka torbę z zakupami a ona serwuje ci zupę , drugie i deser, automatyczny odkurzacz co sam łazi, wciąga kurz ale i okna umyje gdy trzeba, ekspres do kawy włączający się w momencie uchylenia powiek o poranku, samo napełniająca się wanna z bąbelkami, sterowana czujnikiem nastroju; że o sprzęcie audio-video włączanym w momencie otwierania bramy juz nie wspomnę bo to oczywista oczywistość  :smile:

----------


## nita83

no i koniecznie jakaś maszynka podająca amol w razie potrzeby  :big lol:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Masz zamiar zrobić Skynet?
Terminator - Kucharz
Terminator - Lokaj
Terminator - Ogrodnik
a co jak służba się zbuntuje?
Dzień sądu ostatecznego?
Czy będzie jakiś wyłącznik awaryjny??
Tak na wszelki wypadek jak już nie będziesz panował nad systemem... :cool:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jak pogadasz z Inżynierem, Bashem lub Jarkiem to myślę że pomogą Ci zrobić jeszcze terminatora to sporządzania nalewek, nawet sam będzie cukier i spirytus kupował. Wracasz z pracy, myślisz o dobrym obiedzie i na samą Twoją myśl, uruchamia się instalacja w kuchni, piecze gotuje, zmywa, wszytko gotowe na powrót Pana, po czym klaśniecie dłońmi i wanna z ciepłą kąpielą przygotowana ( oczywista oczywistość że z masażami) i drineczek z amolu na półce obok, osobna instalacja włącza muzykę relaksacyjną, przy czym inne sprzątają, aaaa i zapomniałabym jeszcze inteligentna myjnia dla auta, wjeżdzasz do garażu, instalacja widzi błotko na nadkolu- od razu pucuje. Tylko do cholery jasnej nie montuj nic inteligentnego w sypialni  :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomek !
Bardzo fajny pomysł !!!
Pamiętaj tylko o jednym. Jeden obwód więcej, kosztuje na tym etapie grosze. Po tynkach będzie będzie młotkologia, czyli nauka o młotku i meslu. Po urządzenia chałupki pewnikiem Gosia nie pozwoli Ci  dołożyć dodatkowego obwodu.
Pomyśl też o gniazdach w podłodze. Fajna sprawa.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Szydercza banda szydercow  :wink:  Ale nic to, drwijcie sobie, prosze bardzo, wznosze sie ponad to, HA!

Krzysiek, dzieki! a na co takie gniazdo w podlodze? Szukam w glowie zastosowania i nic mi nie przychodzi, podpowiedz cos moze?


PS. mam Wasze nicki i zaraz sie wezme za Wasze dzienniki, niby mialem sie wniesc ponad Wasze szyderstwa ale jednak wole zemste  :wink:  zaraz ide Wam bruzdzic  :wink: 

PPS. o instalacji u Jarka P. wiem. czy ktos jeszcze robil u siebie jakas bardziej lub mniej zaawansowana automatyke?

----------


## bury_kocur

Gniazdo w podłodze, szanowny Tomaszu, jest przydatne np. do stojącej lampy - sama o takim myślałam, ale mnie to przerasta, zważywszy beton. Wyprowadzasz np zaraz przy sofie, która stoi na środku salonu i nie potykasz się o snujący się po podłodze kabel.

----------


## DEZET

Pomysł ok, ale nie rozumiem, dlaczego np. obwody oświetlenia cieńszym przewodem- zasilanie napięciem 24V? Ale to znowu większe prądy będą szły więc drut musi być grubszy. No i właściwie co to da, poza możliwością wł/wył. danej sekcji? Ściągnąłem info sterownika, może się czegoś dowiem  :wink:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Jemu chodzi o to że światło będzie załączał przełącznikiem dzwonkowym, a w obwodzie tego przełącznika będzie napięcie sterujące 24VDC - i to będzie szło do rozdzielni do sterownika PLC. Sterownik ten zaś zasteruje przełącznikiem bistabilnym podłączonym do obwodu zasilania oświetlenia.

----------


## Gosia_A

dziewczyny...szczerze mówiąc/pisząc ja z tych PLC też niewiele (no-przecież nie mogę napisać, że nic - bo wczoraj Antoni próbował mi o 23:00 to wytłumaczyć :wink: ) rozumiem...przecież to tylko światło, tzn. głównie o światło chodzi, więc bez przesady-to chyba nie jest aż taki looksus i snobizm, co? :cool:  rolet nie będziemy mieli, garażu też nie, więc tutaj bajery odpadają, natomiast *MSU*...w sypiali jakaś "automatyka" do masowania stóp czasami by się przydała, bo mąż zwykle się buntuje... :bash: 
acha...jeszcze coś...na oknach od strony ulicy planujemy dać folię przyciemniającą...wiem, wiem, co sobie większość z Was o tym pomyśli, ale..mamy znajomych, którzy mają oklejone szyby i naprawdę nie wygląda to źle.  A u nas po prostu do płotu i ulicy jest tak blisko, że nie mam zamiaru umożliwiać wszystkim przechodniom zaglądania do naszych garnków...(firany-nawet jeśli będą-na pewno bardzo delikatne, a nie gęste)

----------


## nita83

oo *Gosiu* a masz jakies fotki jak taka folia wygląda?

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Gniazdo w podłodze, szanowny Tomaszu, jest przydatne np. do stojącej lampy - sama o takim myślałam, ale mnie to przerasta, zważywszy beton. Wyprowadzasz np zaraz przy sofie, która stoi na środku salonu i nie potykasz się o snujący się po podłodze kabel.


Gniazdeczko do lapka i sieci . Szczególnie to ostatnie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Pomysł ok, ale nie rozumiem, dlaczego np. obwody oświetlenia cieńszym przewodem- zasilanie napięciem 24V? Ale to znowu większe prądy będą szły więc drut musi być grubszy. No i właściwie co to da, poza możliwością wł/wył. danej sekcji? Ściągnąłem info sterownika, może się czegoś dowiem


DEZET

obwody oswietlenia w tym przypadku nalezy rozpartywac jako 2 oddzielne "petla", jedna z tych petli to obwod sterowania, zasilony napieciem 24VDC, slucy tylko do tego aby po zamnieciu obwody wejscie PLC "rozpoznalo" stan wysoki albo zbocze narastajace i na te informacje PLC odpowiedno zareagowalo, czyli ustawilo odpowiednie wyjscie lub wyjscia w odpowiednim (zapgrogramowanym) stanie. Podsumowujac w obwodach wejsciowych/sterujacych prad prawie nie plynie (jakies smieszne miliampery), stad przewody sygnalowe moga byc cieniutkie. W obwodach wykonawczych plyna prady takie jak normalnie w instalacji.

Wygoda takiego rozwiazania sprowadza sie do tego ze kazdy z zainstalowanych w domu przyciskow jest podlaczony do osobnego wejscia PLC, kazdy z obwodow oswietleniowych rowniez. Wylacznie od programu jaki bedzie realizowalo LC zalezy co z tym zrobisz, mozesz dowlnym przyskiem zapalac i gasic dowolny obwod lub odwody swietlne. Mozesz jeden obwod obslugiwac kilkoma przyciskami w najrozniejszych miejscach domu. Mozesz jednym przyciskiem przy drzwiach wyjsciowych zgasic swiatla w calej chacie, albo rozswietlic caly dom wlacznie z elewacja przyciskajac jeden przycisk w sypialni czy pokoju dzieciecym. A jesli ci sie znudzi to mozesz to przeprogramowac  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Pewnie masz na myśli folię imitującą lustro weneckie  :smile:  Dobry pomysł, sama przelotnie rozważałam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

lustro weneckie to juz hardcore... ale mozna kupic rozne antyrefleksy dajace zblizony efekt ale o mniejszej intensywnosci.

----------


## nita83

Radosnych rodzinnych wiosennych Świąt Wielkanocnych oraz Mokrego dyngusa.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W lany poniedzialek w tym roku prawdopodobnie bedziemy sie napierdzielac sniezkami bo od rana sypie u nas snieg...

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Życzenia Radosnych Świąt Wielkanocnych
wypełnionych nadzieją budzącej się do życia
wiosny i wiarą w sens życia.
Pogody w sercu i radości płynącej z faktu
Zmartwychwstania Pańskiego
oraz smacznego Święconego w gronie
najbliższych osób szczerze życzą Kamila i Marcin z rodziną*

----------


## Gosia_A

wpadam tylko na chwilę z życzeniami dla WAS WSZYSTKICH...ZDROWIA (bo jest absolutnie najważniejsze), RADOŚCI (bo jest absolutnie niezbędna dla dobrego samopoczucia) i MIŁOŚCI (bez której nie da się żyć)...nie tylko na okres Świąteczny, ale na zawsze... :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Folia typu lustro weneckie i te inne przyciemniające działają gdy w pomieszczeniu nie ma włączonego oświetlenia, inaczej i tak wszystko- lepiej lub gorzej widać. Ciekawym sposobem "zamaskowania" wnętrza... światłem jest umieszczenie dodatkowego oświetlenia, między oknem a firanką i jej oświetlenie. Firanka działa wtedy, jak bariera świetlna. 

Wesołych Świąt!!! ( u mnie też śnieżki w opcji poniedziałkowej  :wink:  )

----------


## max-maniacy

Zdrowych, pogodnych Świąt Wielkiej Nocy,
niosących radość i nadzieję
oraz wszelkiej pomyślności w każdym czasie
życzy Kasia z rodziną.

----------


## rewo66

Jaj przepięknie malowanych,
Świąt wesołych, roześmianych.
W poniedziałek kubeł wody.
Szczęścia, zdrowia oraz zgody.
WESOŁEGO ALLELUJA!

Życzy Wojtek z rodziną

----------


## DEZET

Jeszcze pytanka techniczne- czy zamiast skrętki może być kabel telefoniczny 6-8żyłowy?
 I czy taki sygnał z wyłącznika to w PLC tylko wł/wył, czy też możliwe jest np. dwukrotne naciśnięcie i PLC realizuje jakiś inny zaprogramowany efekt?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

DEZET:

-kabel mysle ze moze byc, choc skretka jest 4 parowa kat 5 tez ma 8 zyl, jest niedroga stad ja uzyje skretki
-w kwestii interpretacji sygnaly z wlacznika ograniczeniem jest wylacznie fantazja i umiejetnosci programisty  :smile:  (oczywiscie rowniez "moc" sterownika, ale tutaj nawet slaby PLC da sobie swietnie rade)

zerknij tutaj

http://plc-home.pl/

----------


## krzysztof5426

Gosiu ! Tomku !

Wielkiego tłumu  – mówiących: Alleluja!
Braku śniegu od wtorku Życzę !  ... i  +10 o C ciepełka !

----------


## Gosia_A

dziękujemy za życzenia! :smile:  w kwestii pogody dziś się nie wypowiadam...mam nadzieję, że jutro będę mogła napisać coś miłego na ten temat... :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Dzięki Tomku za linka do plc- super opisane... no i nie wiem co teraz robić, bo mi się niektóre pomysły spodobały  :smile: 
Chyba oprócz standardowego przewodu do kontaktów dołożę skrętkę na przyszłość.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

co ci sie spodobalo ?


EDIT:

uklad testowy  :smile:  Dziala wysmienicie

----------


## DEZET

Podoba mi się połączenie PLC+ satel, pomiar temperatur, układ wł/wył. AGD w kuchni, no i sterowanie oświetleniem- powiązanie czujek ruchu z czasem świecenia. Innych rozwiązań nie widzę u siebie- reku nie będzie, bramy będą na pilota (minus, że plc nie widziałby czy są otwarte czy zamknięte, ale kontaktrony można wsadzić i już odczyt będzie). To tyle, choć pewnie jeszcze z raz przeczytam tamto  :wink: 
A w ogóle to szybko działasz w ww temacie- już urządzonka na tapecie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zamiast kontaktronu ja wolal bym czujnik indukcyjny, choc generalnie oczywiscie efekt taki sam  :smile: 

Po SSZ (jesli oczywiscie w tym roku sie ta zasrana zima skonczy...) mam do postawienia kilka (doslownie) scianek dzialowych i zaraz po tym klade kable (naiwnie licze ze bedzie to w maju...) wiec nie ma sie co ociagac  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Witam i podziwiam.
Zaczynamy w tym roku (właściwie to już bym zaczął) i na podobnych zasadach - może brat trochę więcej będzie pomagał.
Jedyną zaletą tej zimy długiej jest tylko to, że sporo czasu siedzę i czytam.
Wasz dziennik zajął mi 3 wieczory MSU jedna niedziela i chyba Netbeta całego poczytałem.

Pozdrawiam i życzę powodzenia

ps. Jak się zima skończy to będę w ziemię wchodził. oczywiście SAMOROBY bez ekip jesteśmy

----------


## Gosia_A

*aiki:* witaj  :smile:  dziennik jeszcze załóż, aby móc do Ciebie/Was zaglądać... :big grin:  ja również życzę powodzenia i wytrwałości!! niech pogoda i gwiazdy Wam sprzyjają  :big grin: 

u nas z nowości: na sobotę zamówiony jest beton do zalania wieńca-nie będziemy już dłużej tolerowali tej zimy, wywołujemy wiosnę :big lol:  tak poważnie: oby pogoda pozwoliła zrealizować plany...miały być okna po świętach wielkanocnych, a my jeszcze wieńca zalanego nie mamy :bash:  co za ogon...no nic, siła wyższa. Zobaczymy jak to będzie. Tradycyjnie-postaram się udokumentować "zdarzenie" i podzielić się dokumentacją fotograficzną.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> MSU jedna niedziela


Cholera nie wiedziałam, że da się te wypociny w jedną niedzielę przeczytać, ale chyba nie na trzeźwo co?  :wink:   :Lol: 

Powodzenia Wam życzę  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

update informacji: beton bedzie we wtorek. w sobote lenie smierdzace betoniarze nasi nowi nie pracuja...  :wink: 

PS. jest mi to na rake bo moze zdarze wykuc w ziemii dziury pod te zasrane fundamenty slupkow...

----------


## aiki

Dziennik jest w dziennikach.http://forum.muratordom.pl/blog.php?...ch-3-quot-MADD
Na razie jeszcze nie zacząłem nic robić (zima) to i do samorobów nie przenoszę.
MSU no niestety ja piję bardzo rzadko coś mocniejszego - dla mnie COLA będzie napojem budujących.
I to przy niej ta niedziela była no i dwa małe szkraby na kolanach.

----------


## Gosia_A

na szybko wklejam kilka zdjęć, komentarz później... :wink:

----------


## nita83

oo to Ty taki młody jestes???   :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nie, tylko tak dobrze wygladam  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Budowa domu odchudza, odmładza i odświeża (na mrozie),  Wszyscy tak wyglądamy   :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

"urobek " dnia dzisiejszego

----------


## aiki

> Budowa domu odchudza, odmładza i odświeża (na mrozie),  Wszyscy tak wyglądamy


Tak tylko jak się skończy i czapkę zdejmie to jakoś tak łyso :wink: 
Hmm.. a ja dopiero zaczynam :bash:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

lyso nie... ale siwo odrobine  :smile:

----------


## msdracula

No to się ruszyło  :smile:  teraz jak się wyrwiecie z robotą to będą iskry lecieć  :big grin:  
a ja tam wiedziałam ,że wy młodziki, po Gosi poznałam  :big grin: 
i jakieś znajome te spodnie robocze  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

*msdracula*: po Gosi?!?!??ależ mi miło...hehehehe... :wink:  może po torcie urodzinowym Tomasza, który gdzieś tam w styczniu wkleiłam  :wink:  no w czwartej dziesiątce już od jakiegoś czasu jesteśmy...jeszcze młodzi?już niemłodzi?czy to ważne? :wink: czujemy się chyba podobnie, jak 15 lat temu, a to, że czasami plecy, kolana i inne części ciała bolą...no cóż... :wink: rower trzeba odkurzyć i kondycję trochę podreperować...pozdrawiam dziś wyjątkowo wiosennie...nie pamiętam czy już pisałam (a nie chce mi się teraz sprawdzać) kupiliśmy w leroyu ostatnio mały tunel foliowy do moich pomidorków, ha! :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dotarlo wczoraj poczta elektroniczne serducho naszej chalupki  :smile: 

PLC Mitsubishi MELSEC FX2N-32MT-DSS  :smile:  wprawdzie docelowo bedzie za maly, ale na start wystarcza nam 32 we/wy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

i jeszcze jeden news  :smile:  od najblizszego poniedzialku czyli od 15.04 bedziemy mieli  na budowie pierwsza ekipe - ciesle  :smile:  
wlasnie potwierdzili ze beda miedzy 7 a 8 rano  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Mógłbyś rzucić schemat Twojej instalacji?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na razie nie, jak narysuje to pokarze  :smile: 

bedzie to najwczesniej jak zamkniemy bryle - czyli na koniec kwietnia

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
A co to za maszt widoczny na zdjęciu z wpisu nr 1510 ? 

Jeszcze raz przyjrzałem się zdjęci i już wiem. Ubrałem mocniejsze okulary.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

wieza GSM, 95 metrow od nas, mierzac w lini prostej (do podstawy, do anten bedzie wiecej bo sa na jakiejs tam wysokosci)

----------


## max-maniacy

a to się Tomasz już rozbujał wiosennie do roboty.  :cool: 
fajnie, u nas jeszcze zima w pełni. ale podobno ma się coś zmienić w aurze w najbliższych dniach.
jak tam zalewanie poszło. zdjęcia proszę.

----------


## msdracula

No to się zacznie daszysko robić  :smile: 

gosia tak po Tobie, kiedyś byłaś na jakiejś focie  :smile:  no to faktycznie młodo wyglądacie, ja bym wam dała 3 dziesiątkę a nie 4  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wylalem wieniec

jednoosobowo

da sie to zrobic, ale z perspektywy czasu widze ze tylko kompletny wariat (z szacunku do wlasnej osoby nie uzylem slowa "idiota") moze sie za to brac

umordowalem sie strasznie, najpierw wylalem (znaczy sie pompa wylala), potem rozgarnalem bo byl mocno gesty, potem zawibrowalem to sie okazalo ze posplywal w slupki i brakuje, wiec musialem nosic wiadrami z dolu gdzie gruszka zostawila mi reszte...

masakra.  gdyby ktos mial pomysl robic to w pojedynke to odradzam - minimum 2 osoby

----------


## rewo66

U mnie 3 osoby były a też się uwijali jak w ukropie.  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

2 tygodnie szalowania wienca i w 2 wieczory go rozbiore :smile: 

Zdjalem dzis juz polowe, z calej przedniej czesci domu. Wczoraj rano wylane i zawibrowane B25 dzis powoduje ze mlotek sie odbija  :big grin:  Oczywiscie nie napierdzielam w niego bezmyslnie i celowo, ale zdarzylo sie 2 czy 3 razy ze mi sie mlotek omsknal przy odbijaniu szalunku  :wink: 

Generalnie troche scigam sie z czasem bo na poniedzialek rano mamy ustawionych ciesli, a chcialbym jeszcze po za rozebraniem szalunku podmurowac jak najwiecej szczytow...

Na druga polowe tygodnia 17 tymczasem zaklepalismy okniarzy (bo nasze okna sa juz gotowe, zaplacone i czekaja na montaz  :smile: )

Podsumowujac: ruszylo

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jutro od 8  zaczynamy konstrukcje dachu  :smile: 

tymczasem w weekend rozszalowalem do konca wieniec (zostaly 4 narozniki ktore olalem  :smile: ) i podciagnalem ciut murwanie na gorze. tak to wyglada aktualnie

----------


## Gosia_A

Potwierdzam: panowie są już na budowie. Byli bardzo punktualnie. Chyba o 7:30. Dostali trochę kofeiny w płynie, zjedli śniadanie w tempie ekspresowym i teraz pracują... :big grin:  pogoda jest piękna... :big lol:

----------


## max-maniacy

to za chwilę będziemy mogli podziwiać dach. domek nabierze swojego kształtu.
pięknie. :smile: 

oczywiście zdjęcia, zdjęcia proszę, bo ja z tych co lubią patrzeć :wink:

----------


## nita83

pieknie, równiutko, czyściutko, jak spod linijki, napatrzeć się nie mogę

----------


## rewo66

Fajnie że ruszyło z kopyta. A dom z dachem to dopiero nabiera wyrazu.  Czekamy zatem na relacje foto.  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kilka zdjec, na szybko z telefonu








Wczoraj panowie polozyli obie murlaty oraz powiesili na slupach obie belki. Jak na razie bardzo mi sie podoba jak pracuja  :smile:  Na slupach zrobili takie jakby wpusty skolei w belkach wycieli zaglebienia. W zaglebieniach w belkach weszly wpusty z slupkow, calosc pieknie sie trzyma a nie ma zadnych okropnych katownikow polaczeniowych.

Dzis zaczynaja stawiac krokwie.

----------


## aiki

Ach taki mam plan na ten rok. Ciekawe jak to wyjdzie.
Zdj. możecie wstawiać z tego etapu w sporej ilości gdyż mam zamiar zrobić to samemu. :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Tomasz pamiętaj o folii pod murłaty . Na fotkach nie widac więc dlatego piszę.  Najlepsza taka gruba jak do izolacji pod mury. Papa lubi smierdziec latem przy upałach.  U mnie tez tak robili bez katowników tylko na wpusty.

----------


## Gosia_A

*rewo66:*  papa jest pod murłatami, trudno byłoby ją teraz dołożyć, gdyby zapomnieli.... :wink:  póki co-nie śmierdzi...ale może za mało słonko jeszcze grzeje... :wink:  panowie już pracują - dzisiaj inwestorka pilnuje ekipy (czytaj: będą mieli kawę, której wczoraj nie dostali...hehehe), na razie położyli dwie krokwie, zobaczymy jak im dzisiaj pójdzie...może to przez ten brak wczorajszej kofeiny?
*aiki:* konstrukcję dachu samemu? wowwwwwww

----------


## Jarek.P

U mnie pod murłaty poszła najzwyklejsza papa typu "papa z posypką", absolutnie nic z  niej nie śmierdzi.
Moi budowlańcy pytani przeze mnie o kątowniki i tym podobne, czy im nie potrzebne, stwierdzili, że to się przydaje jedynie wtedy, "jak ktoś zaciosać belki nie umi"  :smile: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Może macie rację z papą. I faktycznie nic się z tym nie dzieje. Nasi dekarze dają z zasady folię, co nam było na rękę bo dużo zostało folii po murarzach. I nie trzeba było wydawać dodatkowo kasy na papę. Najważniejsze żeby coś było pod murłatą a czy folia czy papa to już drugorzędna sprawa.  :yes: 
Czekamy na więcej fotek  :big tongue:

----------


## bowess

Jeżeli cieśle spiszą się równie ładnie jak murarz, to cud malina będzie.  :smile: 

My też mamy papę pod murłatami i nawet nie wiedziałam, że może być taka opcja jak pośmierdywanie. No ale u nas są przedścianki - murłaty odsunięte nieco od części mieszkalnej poddasza.

Więźbę da się ogarnąć bez ekipy cieśli ale nie w pojedynkę. Drugi w miarę silny robotnik musi być. Co do reszty, to trzeba umieć ciąć, odmierzać i czytać projekt. U nas połączenia w projekcie były na siodełkach i tak też wykonawcy (mąż i ojciec) zrobili, bo jakby zaczęli próbować na wręby, to by wymiary pogubili.  :smile: 

Jak schodzi kawa i cukier to znak, że jest ekipa na budowie.  :smile:  My nie słodzimy, więc zawsze leciałam po dodatkowe kilo cukru.
Skoro inwestorka pilnuje, to jak nic stanie cała więźba dziś.  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

informacja uzupelniajaca:

krokwie do murlat i belek sa przykrecane wkretami ciesielskimi WURTH ASSY 8x300x100 (wkrety maja aktualna aprobate techniczna), krokwie w szcicie skrecane ze soba srubami M12, jetki do krokwi skrecane rowniez srubami M12

moze dzis uda sie jakies zdjecia (bo Gosia na miejscu :smile: ) ja po powrocie z roboty cigane szczyty bo na 25.04 ostatecznie potwierdzili sie okniarze wiec musze sie wyrobic  :smile:

----------


## WiolaB

Zima w naszym TK12 już za nami. Ten ciemny styropian i bufor ciepła spełniły swoje zadanie. Na ogrzewaniu nie oszczędzaliśmy, domek trzyma ciepło. Mamy piec na węgiel i zużyliśmy go 1,400 i kilka m drzewa. Mieszka się fajnie. Kiedyś chciałam okno na klatce, teraz myślę, że wcale nie jest potrzebne, światła dość w całym domu. Salon mamy na południowy zachód. Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Gosia_A

*WiolaB*: witaj ponownie :wiggle:  super, że domek sprawuje się dobrze - też mamy taką nadzieję... :wink:  czy mogłabyś wkleić jakieś aktualne zdjęcia?albo przesłać chociaż ze dwa na priv? :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

tymczasem uzupełnienie naszej dokumentacji fotograficznej z pola boju...
 

proszę w szczególności docenić wykonanie zdjęcia nr 4... :wink:  zrobiłam je z palety bloczków - na trzęsących się nogach...

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## Gosia_A

i jeszcze coś...
tatammmmmmmmm!!!!!!!

cylindry zrobiłam z folii budowlanej, która nam została :wink:  na razie jest tam galimatias, ale jak posadzę pomidorki w maju to wszystko uporządkuję; tunelik jest mały 200x300x190 (jakoś tak), ale jak już został postawiony to każdy ma swoje roszczenia terytorialne (ja chcę truskawki w tunelu, ja paprykę, a ja pomidorki i bazylię, w sumie to ogórki też by się przydały itp... :wink: 
a tutaj...płacząca truskaweczka...no nie mogłam jej nie sfotografować, prawda, że przepiękna? I kto ośmieli się powiedzieć, że rośliny nie są CUDNE? :big lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

O jaaa... chwilę człowieka nie ma na forum, a Antki już więźbę mają! No no! Gratuluję! i gratuluję Gosi wejścia na paletę bloczków (a ja już wchodzę po drabinie, której nikt mi nie trzyma! też robię postępy  :wink: ).

----------


## Gosia_A

hej *Kocurowo*-jak dawno u nas nie byłaś, miło Cię widzieć :wink: ja do Was czasami zaglądam, ale jakoś się nie odzywam... :wink: 
*WIĘŹBA ZROBIONA!* tylko wieńca nie powiesiliśmy :sad: 
Panowie zaczęli już deskować, idą jak burza-dzisiaj pracowali 12 godzin, jutro mają zamiar rozpocząć kłaść papę :roll eyes: 
ja połowę dnia pracowałam w ogrodzie-tzn głównie sprzątałam, wynosiłam ścinki belek, grabiłam, zbierałam gruz...i ledwo żyję...chociaż przyjemnie jest tak się zmęczyć na świeżym powietrzu :wink:  
Porządkoutrzymywaczka :big lol: 
zdjęcia będą jutro

----------


## nita83

cudnie ! zielono na górze i na dole  :smile:  gratuluję odwagi

----------


## cronin

łooo szklarenka pierwsza klasa i jaki porządek w niej  :smile: 
no i dach nad głową juz już prawie gratulacje  :smile: 
a jak z blachą, dalej trapezowa? czy jakaś zmiana koncepcji mnie ominęła?  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

trapez T20 z Ruukki

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Oooo super szybciutko poszło z więźbą.. u nas to się ciągnęło i ciągnęło.. no ale sami robili..

jeszcze chwila i będzie dach  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wpadlem na chwile na budowe bedac akurat przejazdem w poblizu i chlopaki zapierniczaja az furczy  :smile: 

Jesli zdarzy sie jeszcze kiedys ze na budowie pojawi sie nam jakakolwiek ekipa to nasi Ciesle z p. Bogumilem i p. Januszem na czele wysoko stawiaja poprzeczke.

Jak tylko zamkna temat dachu (w zakresie jaki ustalilismy)  to z czystym sumieniem bede ich polecal.

----------


## Kwitko

Ho ho ho! No gratuluje!  Bardzo szybko Wam (znaczy cieślą) poszło  :wink:  To blacha od razu? Bo miała być w przyszłości?

----------


## aiki

a no samemu z bratem. 
u szwagra stawiałem z doświadczonym  i bardzo mnie wówczas wku....cym cieślą no ale przydało się.
Nauczył mnie co i jak.
Dach mam prosty bo już przy wyborze projektu patrzyłem pod kątem "zrobię se sam".
W drzewie dłubać lubię, sprzęt mam więc "musi się udać"

----------


## max-maniacy

gratuluję więźby i pomidorków. :smile:

----------


## rewo66

No poszło ekspresem  :big grin:  Bravo.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

S
S
O

 :smile: 

(no taki troche oszukany, bo musze domurowac jeszcze szczyty powyzej nadprozy, ale ogarne to do srody :smile: )

panowie Ciesle sprawili sie w 6 dni wliczajac w to odeskowanie, pokrycie papa oraz nabicie kotrlaty  :smile: 

podsumowujac, od wczoraj od ok 21, nie bedzie nam juz padalo na glowe  :smile: 

PS. jesli ktokolwiek z Wielkopolski chcialby namiary na Ciesle od ktorego mozna przy okazji kupic drewno konstrukcyjne, obiciowe itp itd to chetnie podzielimy sie namiarem na P. Bogumila. Wg mnie rewelacyjna ekipa, mlodzi (w naszym wieku znaczy...) ludzie, pracowici, szybcy, dokladni, bardzo rozsadni i MYSLACY! (bardzo podobalo mi sie ich podejscie do materialu jaki im dostarczalem - gwozdzie, papa, prety gwintowane itp itd. Ewidentnie zalezalo im na tym aby uzywac tego racjonalnie i rozsadnie)

----------


## krzysztof5426

Gratulacje !

----------


## Gosia_A

jeeeeeeeeeeeest!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Nie no super.. domek super się prezentuje.. oby tak dalej.. i można robić pomimo deszczu  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

A co tam powtórzę się  :smile: 
B r a v o  :big grin:   Dom wreszcie wygląda jak dom  :yes:

----------


## nita83

bosko!!! gratulacje

----------


## aiki

> S
> 
> 
> PS. jesli ktokolwiek z Wielkopolski chcialby namiary na Ciesle od ktorego mozna przy okazji kupic drewno konstrukcyjne, obiciowe itp itd to chetnie podzielimy sie namiarem na P. Bogumila. Wg mnie rewelacyjna ekipa, mlodzi (w naszym wieku znaczy...) ludzie, pracowici, szybcy, dokladni, bardzo rozsadni i MYSLACY! (bardzo podobalo mi sie ich podejscie do materialu jaki im dostarczalem - gwozdzie, papa, prety gwintowane itp itd. Ewidentnie zalezalo im na tym aby uzywac tego racjonalnie i rozsadnie)


Ech jak dowiozą więźbę do pomorskiego to może, może ... :smile: 
...bym kupił - bo robić chcę sam!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

zadzwon, zapytaj, kto wie  :smile:  generalnie podejrzewam ze jest to wylacznie kwestia pokrycia kosztow dostawy  :smile: 

powiem jeszcze dodatkowo, ze drewno (swierkowe) zostalo do nas przywiezione 21 listopada ubieglego roku, zostalo zesztaplowane i pospinane przez p. Bogumila w taki sposob w jaki spina sie drewno w suszarniach aby sie nie poskrecalo i nie pokrzywilo... w efekcie polozylismy na dachu suszone przez 5 miesiecy drewno (roznica w ciezarze wydaje mi sie kolosalna - nosilem je wtedy i teraz :smile: ) ktore jest prosciutkie i nie powyginane (oczywiscie pamietamy ze jest to surowiec naturalny a nie stalowe belki i slowo "prosciutkie" ma tu ciut inne znaczenie  :wink: )

----------


## Kwitko

Gratulacje SSO! A dlaczego dach nie jest równy  tylko w połowie jest taki uskok i jedna część jest kilka cm dłuższa?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

nad ta polowa nad ktora sa drzwi wejsciowe jest nieco dluzszy okap, wynika to z projektu ktory jest zapewne wizja projektanta  :smile:

----------


## aiki

> zadzwon, zapytaj, kto wie  generalnie podejrzewam ze jest to wylacznie kwestia pokrycia kosztow dostawy 
> 
> powiem jeszcze dodatkowo, ze drewno (swierkowe) zostalo do nas przywiezione 21 listopada ubieglego roku, zostalo zesztaplowane i pospinane przez p. Bogumila w taki sposob w jaki spina sie drewno w suszarniach aby sie nie poskrecalo i nie pokrzywilo... w efekcie polozylismy na dachu suszone przez 5 miesiecy drewno (roznica w ciezarze wydaje mi sie kolosalna - nosilem je wtedy i teraz) ktore jest prosciutkie i nie powyginane (oczywiscie pamietamy ze jest to surowiec naturalny a nie stalowe belki i slowo "prosciutkie" ma tu ciut inne znaczenie )


Wiem wiem. Znam różnicę pomiędzy z tartaku a kilku choćby tygodniach na świeżym powietrzu.
I to właśnie dlatego już planuję wysyłać zapytania.
A tak wogóle ile płaciłeś za m3 u mnie cena jest ok 750 netto.
Z tym zesztaplowaniem przy samym kupnie to raczej nie ma szans pewnie.

----------


## bowess

Gratulacje SSO! I zaraz SSZ. Ależ ekspresem poszło.  :smile: 

Fajnie się domek prezentuje. Ta "przedłużka" to taki ganeczek. W projekcie na wizualce ładnie to zrobione - kratki z pnączami po obu stronach drzwi. Ogrodniczko Gosiu masz już jakiś własny plan na zieleń od frontu? Coś się będzie pięło?

----------


## bury_kocur

Gratulacje, uściski, wyrazy wszelkie!  :big grin: 
Cieszę się jak głupia do monitora, co najmniej jakby to moja chałupa była  :wink:  Teraz już pójdzie z górki i tylko patrzeć, jak będziecie się wprowadzać.

----------


## DEZET

I ja dołączam do gratulacji. Super  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ale jaja... nikt nie zauwazyl ze nie ma kominow  :big grin:  hehehe


niestety nie zdarzylem. bedziemy wycinac dziury jak sie ogarne i je powyciagam. tymczasem musze skonczyc szczyty a potem jazda z dzialowkami (mam urlop na majowy weekend i plan dzialowki pokonczyc :smile: )

----------


## max-maniacy

też się pozachwycam nad dachem.
aż muszę wrócić do wizualek, bo zapomniałam już jak ma wyglądać. a normalnie dom całkiem zmienił oblicze, jak dostał dach.  :yes:

----------


## Gosia_A

och...dzięki Wam wszystkim, również bardzo się cieszymy :tongue:  a jak będą już szczyty i okna wstawione to normalnie...to nie wiem co... :wink:  musimy z Antosiem ustalić, jak to uczcimy... :big lol:  romantyczna kolacja przy blasku reklamy 'stacji kontroli pojazdów' w N-A-S-Z-E-J nowej sypialni? :big grin: 
*bowess*: oczywiście, że plan na zieleń już jest - był na nią zanim stanęły ściany... :big lol:   pnącza będą, ale nie jakieś ekspansywne, no i z pewnością nie  bluszcz (ostatnio zrywałam go ze ściany garażu sąsiada, bo zaczynaŁ powoli dobierać się do rynien), generalnie: pnączom z przylgami i korzeniami przybyszowymi na elewacji mówię stanowcze NIE  :smile:  pędami niech się owijają, ogonkami liściowymi również, ale niech nie zakorzeniają się na naszych słupach! uwielbiam rośliny, no ale bez przesady...może jakieś pachnące wiciokrzewy, a może moje ukochane róże...nie zdecydowałam jeszcze, ale wiem, że przed wejściem koniecznie będą róże okrywowe "Lovely Fairy" - są cudowne! :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

najwazniejsze ze moja akacja jarzebinowa wypuscila  :smile:  balem sie ze uschla, bo jesienia jakos tak podejrzanie wczesnie stracila liscie  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

> ale jaja... nikt nie zauwazyl ze nie ma kominow  hehehe
> 
> 
> niestety nie zdarzylem. bedziemy wycinac dziury jak sie ogarne i je powyciagam. tymczasem musze skonczyc szczyty a potem jazda z dzialowkami (mam urlop na majowy weekend i plan dzialowki pokonczyc)


Bo dzisiaj dom bez kominów to juz nie dziwo jakoweś. Zauwazyłem brak pionowych wylotów gazów różnorakich, ale założyłem że nie dajecie wogóle kominów  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

murowanie szczytow idzie fatalnie...

jest wysoko, malo miejsca, duzo ciecia, bloczki trzeba targac na rusztowanie, z rusztowanie na jetki, z jetek na mur... masakra...

no ale z kazdym bloczkiem mam o 1 sztuke mniej do konca  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Zostawiasz miejsce na ścianie szczytowej na ocieplenie? (między deskowaniem a ścianą).

----------


## Gosia_A

zostawia :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tak, jakies 18-20cm zostaje. mniej nie dam rady bo nie wsune bloczka pod krokwia. Wkleje tam potem pasy styropianu i bedzie git  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pierwszy szczyt jest. pierwsze 2 warstwy ida fatalnie (zwlaszcza druga - jest akurat za jetka, trzeba wrzucac bloczki od gory, mocno sie wychylac, nie ma miejsca na dlon), ale reszta juz jakos idzie... jutro zabieram sie za drugi

----------


## tomraider

> pierwszy szczyt jest. pierwsze 2 warstwy ida fatalnie (zwlaszcza druga - jest akurat za jetka, trzeba wrzucac bloczki od gory, mocno sie wychylac, nie ma miejsca na dlon), ale reszta juz jakos idzie... jutro zabieram sie za drugi


Jętki można zdemontować , zwłaszcza jeśli są tylko na śrubach M12, wymurować i zamontować z powrotem, ja tak u siebie zrobiłem ,bo jętki bardzo przeszkadzają przy murowaniu szczytów, i nie było z tym problemu. Fatalnie to będzie dopiero z kominem.Też przerobiłem u siebie i na sobie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

hej. jestem juz powyzej jetek, wiec wrzucam sobie bloczki na gore i muruje "ze strychu"  :smile:  chyba przywyklem bo dzis juz nie bylo tak zle :smile: 

jutro do poludnia to zamkne, tymczasem z samego rana maja sie pojawic okniarze...  :big grin:

----------


## nita83

wow, no to idziecie jak burza  :smile:  trzymam kciuki

----------


## Gosia_A

potwierdzam: ekipa od okien pracuje od rana, panowie niezbyt rozmowni, no ale grunt, aby dobrze wykonali swoją pracę, po południu będą zdjęcia (najdalej jutro rano), trzymajcie kciuki za pozytywny finał naszego kolejnego "wielkiego dnia"... :wink:

----------


## rewo66

No to czekamy na fotki  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

no dobra, sa i okna  :smile: 

szczyty zamknalem oba, okna zamotowane, folie pozdejmowane, pianke nawet czesciowo (z zewnatrz) poprzycinalem...

tak wiec jakims cudem dobrnelismy do SSZ... rok i miesiac budowania za nami, ile przed nami? moze drugie tyle? zobaczymy...

zdjec oczywiscie nie ma, nie bylo jakos czasu... jutro uzupelnimy

na dzis tyle - musze troche odsapnac.

----------


## Gosia_A

SSZ - trochę jednak oszukany jest, bo bez docelowego pokrycia dachu, ale nawet jak jest tylko deskowanie i papa to chyba też można tak zamieszkać, co?  :wink:  no i drzwi wejściowych jeszcze nie ma - chyba nawet szkoda byłoby je teraz wstawiać...
a okna....są C-U-D-O-W-N-E....niby zwykłe, niby pospolite białe, ale profil robi swoje... :wink:  są śliczne, mają szare uszczelki, szare listewki, srebrne klamki...mi tam pasuje wszystko cacy  :wink: 

(pomijam drobne nieporozumienie z białą klamką w drzwiach z zamkiem - mają to wymienić, reszta - po zmyciu logo/a firmy tez jest ok)

najważniejsze, że są nasze, w NASZYM DOMKU  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## Gosia_A

W moim odczuciu okna wyglądają naprawdę bardzo fajnie, są porządnie wykonane, estetycznie i mimo, iż "zwykłe białe" - bardzo eleganckie. Dla mnie połączenie bieli i szarości - uszczelek i klamek wyszło super. Czy innym się podoba? Opinie są różne. O gustach się nie dyskutuje. Ja jednak nie żałuję.Jak się prezentują srebrne klamki do białych okien?
A no tak... :wink: 

i jeszcze coś...niskie progi...super :smile:  jestem również zaskoczona niewielką liczbą zakamarków - zwłaszcza w tych niskich progach.
Podsumowując moje wywody: JESTEM BARDZO ZADOWOLONA (zobaczymy, jak będzie po miesiącu kurzawy od strony ulicy :wink: )

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Siemanko.
Co to za okienka? Wyglądają zdrowo  :smile: 
Jedna sprawa w kwestii montażu. Podkładki może lepiej wymienić na plastikowe, zamiast z kilku listeweczek??
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bowess

Ładne, eleganckie, proste okna. Podobne do naszych.  :wink: 
Jak dla mnie klamki w kolorze "kruszcu" fajne. SSZ-ową majówkę możecie śmiało wyprawić.  :smile: 

Co do planów ogrodowych, to róże super - romantycznie i pachnąco.  :smile:  U mnie wyłażą już najukochańsze moje funkie i kwitnie parę wiosennych kwiatków, a parę już przekwitło. Front domu mamy na północny wschód, więc funkiom pasuje.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc jendrula

to jest VEKA alphaline 90 z klinem docieplajacym + szyby 2 komorowe na cieplej ramce u=0,5

listewki sa do usuniecia, montazysci zostawili je do czasu az pianka pozadnie zwiaze. generalnie wszytskie okna tarasowe/balkonowe zamowilismy z dodatkowymi systemowymi profilami podprogowymi. okna tarsowe na dole sa na profilach drzwiowych a wzmocnienia podprogowe maja wysokosc 100mm. gora jest na profilach okiennych, wzmocnien nie mierzylem.

pomagalem monterom w rozladunku. tarasowe okna aby je zdjac z samochodu trzeba bylo rozebrac na czesci pierwsze bo nie bylo opcji aby je bezpiecznie dzwignac - sa cholernie, cholernie ciezkie. na parterze okna tarasowe stoja na takich gwintowanych nozkach zakotwionych do scianki fundamentowej na dole a na gorze do profilu wzmacniajacego prog.

generalnie zarowno montaz (niestety nie "cieply" a tradycyjny) wzbudzaja moje zaufanie. mozliwe ze montaz sobie jeszcze uzupelnie o warstwe paroprzepuszczalna i paroszczelna wg instrukcji Drutexu, ale to juz na etapie obrobek. na razie tylko uszczelnie je pod progami i poscinam reszte wystajacej pianki.

Wielkopolanom moge z czystym sumieniem polecic producenta naszych okien. Pomijajac drobna pomylke z kolorem jednej klamki nie mam zadnych uwag.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

w majowy (dluuugi) weekend mam plan aby postawic wszytskie scianki dzialowe  :smile: 

jest material (bloczki), dzis beda nadproza... tylko kielnie musze jeszcze migiem zakupic wezsza...

----------


## bowess

No tak. My też co roku Święto Pracy czcimy odwalając jakąś większą pracę.  :big grin:

----------


## lootek

Witam, po co ścinać wystającą piankę? Przy moim montażu mówiono, że ścinanie pianki jak najpóźniej - blisko osłonięcia ociepleniem - ponieważ (podobno) ścięcie tzw. "skórki" z pianki powoduje większą jej nasiąkliwość podczas deszczów.
oczywiście nie jestem ekspertem, pytam z ciekawości - nawet nie wiem jak to jest rzeczywiście.
Proszę nie traktujcie tego pytania jako krytyki czy tym podobnie........

----------


## max-maniacy

wielkie gratulacje  :smile:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Dokładnie te same okna chce mieć u siebie  :smile: . Jaki tam pasz pakiet? U całego okna? Te listewki zamienią na podkładki plastikowe? Na czymś musi się opierać okno. Ja rozważam całkiem inny sposób montażu. Tremco Ilbruck ma taśmę która ma zmienny opór dyfuzyjny i można ją stosować zarówno wewnątrz jak i na zawnątrz. 
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...yt-osb-sklejki
Vetrex ma na stronie poradnik jak powinny być rozmieszczone klocki dystansowe i nośne.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## bury_kocur

Fajne okienka, prezentują się bardzo elegancko - właśnie tak jak Gosia pisze, zwykłe, ale z klasą  :smile: 
To już macie chałupę zamkniętą, tak szybko się to dzieje  :ohmy:  Jak na samoroba, to idzie Ci Tomaszu nad wyraz sprawnie ta budowa  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam Was ciepło (u nas nawet dziś bardzo ciepło  :wink: ).

----------


## krzysztof5426

Rozumiem zachwyt Gosi okienkami.
One są " takie normalne" i właśnie dlatego takie fajne !

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

pakiety 3 szybowe, zespalane na cieplej ramce, grubosc calosci 48mm, u=0,5

u okien od 0,7 do 0,92 w zaleznosci od stosunku szyby do ramy. srednio wychodzi kolo 0,77 (biorac pod uwage powierzchnie)

deseczki byly powkladane jak panowie odwiercali ramy i zostaly, oczywiscie mozna je wyciagnac, ale nie mialem dotad okazji. okna okieraja sie na plastikowych podporkach dystansowych oraz stalowych nozkach.

dzis planuje pouszczelniac je od dolu , lece zatem

ciao

----------


## Gosia_A

Niecodzienny ten nasz dziennik...ale nie oznacza to, że na budowie nic się nie dzieje. Zawsze jest coś do posprzątania... :big lol: 
Okna uszczelnione (mój zachwyt jeszcze nie przeminął), ale drzwi zewnętrznych brak (może Małgorzata spróbuje je zrobić?hmmm...) 
Tomasz 'walczy' ze ściankami działowymi na piętrze, ja wniosłam paletę naszej ukochanej mega-krzywej cegły do salonu (obudowa kominka), a że nie zdążyłam tego zrobić przed zamontowaniem fiksa, przy którym leżała, nosiłam jak taki ciołek dokoła - przez drzwi tarasowe, było cudownie...mięśnie rąk i nóg trochę wyrobiłam. Poza tym ciągle jest coś do zrobienia w ogrodzie, który jest wiecznie zabałaganiony, więc chodzę i sprzątam, sprzątam i chodzę, czasami coś podleję, czasami przesadzę, czasami napoję lub nakarmię Inwestora, Głównego Kierownika i Wykonawcę w jednym :yes:  Generalnie: przynieść, wynieść, pozamiatać. Właściwie to nie rozumiem dlaczego Tomasz nie pozwala mi tych ścianek murować... :big lol:  
Jutro się zbuntuję, ha! :good night: 
(a jak nie pozwoli to rzucę posadę naczelnej dokumentalistki, prostościanosprawdzaczki, profesjonalnej sprzątaczki, kucharki, opiekunki i ogrodniczki... :wink: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zaloz zwiazki zawodowe i strajkuj. Puki nie ma ma zwiazkow zawodowych nie bede negocjowal.

PS. O cegle powtarzalem kilka razy  :smile: 

PPS. Jutro skoncze poddasze...

PPPS. No chyba ze bym nie skonczyl... ale raczej skoncze bo juz mnie wk...rwia wnoszenie bloczkow (HDS nie dal rady mi ich wstawic na gore bo jetki przeszkadzaly, ale chyba juz pisalem o tym)

PPPPS. Jak macie zrobiona instalacje wody? Rurki klejone, zgrzewane, jakies inne ?



EDIT: ZDJECIA 

1. zdjecie ze schodow  :smile:  od lewej: drzwi do lazienki, drzwi do naszej sypialni, drzwi do garderoby (na wprost schodow) - no i inwestor zgarbiony niczym dzwonnik z Notre Dame


2. po lewej nasza sypialnia, po prawej garderoba


3. pokoj Piotrka


4. korytarz na gorze w calej okazlosci :smile:  od lewej: lazienka, nasza sypialnia, garderoba, pokoj Piotrka, pokoj "wolny"  :wink: 


to sa zdjecia z popoludnia. do wieczora poukladalem wszytskie naproza i podjechalem bloczkami na tyle ze jutro tylko 1,5 warstwy musze polozyc juz na calosci (na nadprozach tez)

----------


## nita83

Gratuluję okien! Już bliżej jak dalej i pięknie domek wygląda.

----------


## Jarek.P

Rurki zgrzewane rób! Od klejonych się trzymaj jak najdalej. Z innych systemów warte polecenia są jeszcze PEXy, ale zgrzewane PP moim zdaniem jest o wiele wdzięczniejsze i w zasadzie nie da się tego zrobić źle.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

jarek, dzieki!

a jakies argumenty przeciw ?  :smile:

----------


## bowess

To się nazywa Święto Pracy! Piernikiem Ci poszły te działówki, a tyle docinek, otwory, krótkie odcinki ścian. Albo samorodny talent, albo godziny praktyki.  :big grin: 

A u nas woda po "starodawnemu" - w ocynku. Podobno rzadkość.  :wink:

----------


## firewall

Mam u siebie c.o. robione na sklejanych rurkach - jakieś 18 lat. wodę zimną mam robione jakieś 8 lat temu na zgrzewanych. Jedno i drugie działa, może dlatego że sam robiłem. Zgrzewane więcej miejsca zajmują, ale są mniej upierdliwe przy robieniu i szybciej robota leci.

----------


## firewall

bowess, a ten ocynk to macie za karę?

----------


## rewo66

Dawno tu nie zagladałem. Okna bardzo fajne ale tym temacie to Ja  nie jestem obiektywny bo mam takie same tylko fixy.  :smile: 

Rurki do wody będziesz zicher rozprowadzał sam więc zrób to z rur PE. Dla samoroba budowlanego jest to najprostsza i najłatwiejsza opcja a plusy to:
- nie ma żadnych łączeń typu zgrzewanie, skręcanie czy lutowanie (szczególnie jak są zatopione w wylewce)
- nie trzeba kupować zgrzewarki do rur;
- nie oparzysz się  :wink: 
Może są jeszcze jakieś inne plusy ale pewnie mało istotne. 
Jeszcze jedno pod wszelkie rurki które będziesz (jeśli będziesz) kładł na chudziaku daj 2cm lub 3cm styropian podłogowy. Pójdzie ci na to parę płyt koszt niewielki. Ja u siebie dałem 3cm i nie załuję. Uratowało mi to d...ę  w grudniu 2012 kiedy nie miałem jeszcze ogrzewania a już były mrozy. Woda w rurkach mi nie zamarzła.  :smile: 

Edit: Wkradł się błąd miało być PEX nie PE. Łyknęło mi jedną literkę Sorry.
PEX-y można położyć w całości bez łączenia w wylewce. Bodajże forumowicz Artix1 tak zrobił w swoim domku sam. Zajrzyj do jego DB. Ale zgrzewane też są ok. 
U nas są zgrzewane bo hydraulik miał wolną rekę w tym względzie PEX lub PP zgrzewane. Wolał zgrzewane.

----------


## bowess

A jaki to jest rodzaj kary? Co one mi robią? Szczerze pytam, bo na razie nie wiem.
Robione samemu były, a ojciec ma dobry sprzęt do gwintowania, więc takie zrobiliśmy.

----------


## firewall

Zależy jaką masz wodę. U nas to one tak pięknie zarastają. Gromadzi się rdza, kamień i szlam.

----------


## Jarek.P

> jarek, dzieki!
> 
> a jakies argumenty przeciw ?


Przeciw czemu?
Przeciw PP - brak. Ten system w moim odczuciu jest właściwie pozbawiony wad. Jest tani, niezawodny, prosty w wykonaniu, idiotoodporny (przy zachowaniu naprawdę podstawowych zasad, o których możemy pogadać, jak się nań zdecydujesz) i ogólnodostępny. Może jedyna niewielka wada, to konieczność zakupu zgrzewarki, ale nie jest to jakiś straszliwy wydatek, a jak ktoś bardzo nie chce, a ma niewielką robotę do zrobienia, to można zgrzewarkę wypożyczyć, choćby w Castoramie.

klejone - ukochany system amerykanów, nigdy nie miałem z nimi do czynienia, ale naczytałem się bardzo wielu negatywnych opinii o puszczających po pewnym czasie miejscach klejenia (podejrzewam, że mści się niedokładne odtłuszczenie rur przed klejeniem) i o kruchości rur, które łatwo uszkodzić. 

PEXy - fajny system, ale sprawdza się najbardziej przy instalacji rozdzielaczowej (stąd jego popularność przy CO) , a to nie zawsze jest możliwe. Dla mnie jego największą wadą jest niska idiotoodporność - tu, na muratorze można znaleźć całe mnóstwo opowieści o przecieku pod gotową już wylewką, którą trzeba było rozkuć, żeby odnaleźć złączkę, która "siem nie zacisnęła" przez przeoczenie, a próbę szczelności jakimś cudem zniosła dobrze, dopiero potem rura z niej wylazła. Przy PP coś takiego jest niemożliwe, połączenie albo jest zgrzane, albo nie. No i same rurki, trochę gorzej znoszą nadepnięcie, postawienie na nich drabiny, czy upuszczenie młotka z rusztowania.

Co tam jeszcze zostało? Miedź. Z miedzi robi się piękne instalacje, sama robota też jest przyjemna, choć wymagająca odrobinę większej wprawy, niż zgrzewanie PP, ale do ogarnięcia po krótkim szkoleniu. Kiedyś (dawno temu, jeszcze przed budową) byłem gorącym orędownikiem tego systemu. Zmieniłem zdanie po doświadczeniach z miedzianą instalacją w domku letniskowym rodziców. Co konkretnie mnie do miedzi zniechęciło? Zielony kolor  :smile:  Przez kilka miesięcy do brodzika kapała sobie woda z nieszczelnego kranu, ot tak kropla za kroplą. W miejscu, gdzie spływała zrobił się zaciek. Nie brunatny czy rudy, jak to zwykle od wody wodociągowej, a raczej zawartych w niej minerałów, tylko właśnie zielony, od związków miedzi wypłukanych z rury. Nie chcę się truć na własne życzenie...

Ocynk to hardcore chyba tylko dla desperatów, zalety nie potrafię podać nawet jednej, wad za to mnóstwo (cena, zawodność, zarastanie kamieniem, konieczność posiadania specjalistycznych narzędzi - to tak na szybko).

Na akońcu zostają jeszcze systemy "nowoczesne", Hepworth i tym podobne, na ich temat się nie wypowiem, bo kompletnie ich nie znam. Ale ich niewielka popularność chyba z czegoś wynika, podejrzewam, że z ceny...

J.

----------


## Jarek.P

> Rurki do wody będziesz zicher rozprowadzał sam więc zrób to z rur PE. Dla samoroba budowlanego jest to najprostsza i najłatwiejsza opcja


PE na instalację w domu??? Szczerze mówiąc nie brałem pod uwagę nawet. Zrobić pewnie, że się da, ale obawiam się, że problemem może być problem z armaturą - kolanka "z uszami" do wyprowadzania podejść od przyborów w tym systemie nie widziałem w życiu, podobnie ciężko jest kupić małe średnice złączek, standard to od 3/4" w górę. No i same złączki są strasznie masywne, problemy z wkuwaniem w ścianę większe.
No i zostaje jeszcze niezawodność - czytam od czasu do czasu wypowiedzi doświadczonych, że te zaciskowe złącza nie są zbyt pewne...

J.

----------


## bowess

E to spoko - to nie za mojego życia problem wymiany będzie.  :smile:  Woda elegancka, a i filtr sznurkowy mamy na początku instalacji.
Faktycznie, jak się nie ma narzędzi to ciężko coś zwojować z tymi rurami, a i cena może wyjść niemała, jak potrzeba dużo kształtek.

----------


## rewo66

> PE na instalację w domu??? Szczerze mówiąc nie brałem pod uwagę nawet. Zrobić pewnie, że się da, ale obawiam się, że problemem może być problem z armaturą - kolanka "z uszami" do wyprowadzania podejść od przyborów w tym systemie nie widziałem w życiu, podobnie ciężko jest kupić małe średnice złączek, standard to od 3/4" w górę. No i same złączki są strasznie masywne, problemy z wkuwaniem w ścianę większe.
> No i zostaje jeszcze niezawodność - czytam od czasu do czasu wypowiedzi doświadczonych, że te zaciskowe złącza nie są zbyt pewne...
> 
> J.


Jarek zedytowałem mojego posta chodziło mi oczywiście o PEX-y jedna literka a jakie zamieszanie może sprawić.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> E to spoko - to nie za mojego życia problem wymiany będzie.  Woda elegancka, a i filtr sznurkowy mamy na początku instalacji.
> Faktycznie, jak się nie ma narzędzi to ciężko coś zwojować z tymi rurami, a i cena może wyjść niemała, jak potrzeba dużo kształtek.


Filtr sznurkowy kamienia (tego zawartego w wodzie) nie odfiltruje, niestety. Tak więc cała nadzieja w miękkiej wodzie  :smile: 


J.

----------


## DEZET

Stalowe- to dziś hardkor, bo się ciężko robi. W miedzi robiłem swoją aktualną instalację- działa i nie truje...chyba, że w połączeniu ze złą wodą  :wink:  PEX (jest kilka rodzajów) robi się bez połączeń w wylewce, dlatego lepiej kupować rolki 200mb niż 100. No i lepiej kupić firmówki Wavina, Kana niż marketówki, bo jakość w tym wypadku jest decydująca.

----------


## bowess

No to się zgadza - filtr jest na inne ewentualne "szlamy", a woda dość miękka.
A cząsteczki cynku bardzo dobrze wpływają na produkcję plemników.  :wink: 

Na PEXach Wavina mamy ogrzewanie. Kupowaliśmy właśnie po 200m kłęby. Ale one mają pewien swój maksymalny promień wygięcia. Czy to nie utrudnia trochę robienia instalacji wody gdy trzeba "chodzić" rurką po ścianach?

----------


## Jarek.P

Do PEXów jest specjalna sprężyna "do gięcia", którą się na rurę nakłada na czas zginania i wtedy można je bezpiecznie zginać z naprawdę małym promieniem, ale to nadal jest łuk, niestety. Do naprawdę ostrego skręcenia - niestety kolanko jest niezbędne. Czyli dwa potencjalnie zawodne łączenia więcej. Ja tam jednak wolę PP  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Skonczylem gore... tzn uwazam ze skonczylem, ale musze sie poradzic...  :smile: 

Mianowicie, scianki mam wyciagniete do wysokosci ok 270 cm, do dolnej plaszczysny jetek brakuje mi jeszcze ok 18 cm. Poziom posadzki na gotowo to maks 9 cm (ani grama wiecej). Czyli, po zrobieniu posadzki i podwieszeniu sufitow  bylo by jakies 260cm na poddaszu... wg mnie wystarczy.  Te 18 cm do jetek wolal bym wypelnic welna, przestrzenie miedzy jetkami tez wypelnie welna, na jetki tymczasem poloze plyte OSB i bedzie strych.

Ewentualnie moge podciagnac jeszcze pol bloczka, czyli 12cm do gory...


Jak macie u siebie na poddaszu?

----------


## rafal1983

Ja wode robiłem pexalpex na rodzielaczach, ogrzewanie też.

zalety
- brak łączeń w wylewce
- bardzo szybka i prosta instalacja 
- wszystkie łączenia łatwo dostępne (no jedynie kolana pod podejście wiadomo że zatynkowane będą ale gdyby tam coś ciekło to wymiana niekłopotliwa)
- każdy przybór ma oddzielne przyłącze
- wszystkie rurki od rozdzielacza jeden rozmiar fi16
- cena rodzielacza kompletnie wyposażonego nie przekracza ceny trójników które trzeba by było dawać gdzyby go nie było, i większych średnicy rur. 


wady, jakiś "kąt" na roidzielacz, więcej nie znam wad


cena z innymi systemami nie mam pojęcia jaka wyjdzie bo nawet nie brałem pod uwagę innego systemu rozporowadzenia wody i ogrzewania niż rozdzielaczowy i pexalpex

----------


## rewo66

> Skonczylem gore... tzn uwazam ze skonczylem, ale musze sie poradzic... 
> 
> Mianowicie, scianki mam wyciagniete do wysokosci ok 270 cm, do dolnej plaszczysny jetek brakuje mi jeszcze ok 18 cm. Poziom posadzki na gotowo to maks 9 cm (ani grama wiecej). Czyli, po zrobieniu posadzki i podwieszeniu sufitow  bylo by jakies 260cm na poddaszu... wg mnie wystarczy.  Te 18 cm do jetek wolal bym wypelnic welna, przestrzenie miedzy jetkami tez wypelnie welna, na jetki tymczasem poloze plyte OSB i bedzie strych.
> 
> Ewentualnie moge podciagnac jeszcze pol bloczka, czyli 12cm do gory...
> 
> 
> Jak macie u siebie na poddaszu?


Ja u siebie w mojej parterówce wykorzystałem przestrzeń między ściankami działowymi a dolną krawędią jetek właśnie na włożenie tam wełny tylko u mnie to jest 36 cm. W tej przestrzeni puściłem kanały z WM i dałem wełnę 2 warstwy 18 cm + 15 cm. A między jętki 20cm. Poziom od wylewki do sufitu z płyt k-g wychodzi mi 280 cm. 

Do tych 18cm musisz doliczyć jeszcze parę cm. Profil UD ma prawie 3cm a nie przykręcisz go na krawędzi ścianki działowej tylko co najmniej 1cm poniżej już masz 4cm. Dalej zależy jak będziesz kładł profile czy jednopoziomowo czy dwupoziomowo (kratownica). Jeśli dwupoziomowo to dochodzą ci nastepne 3cm + płyta k-g 12,5 mm. Zatem przy dwupoziomowej kratownicy dochodzi ci ok. 8cm. I wyjdzie ci wysokość pomieszczeń na poddaszu ok 252 cm a to może byc już trochę za nisko dla was (albo i nie) . Przy jednopoziomowych profilach wyjdzie ok. 5cm niżej. Musisz sobie to wymierzyć dokładnie. No druga sprawa to ile chcesz dać tej wełny. Nie znam szerokości twoich jętek ale przypuszczam że mają co najmniej 15cm jak nie więcej.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> I wyjdzie ci wysokość pomieszczeń na poddaszu ok 252 cm a to może byc już trochę za nisko dla was (albo i nie) .




Fakt, to jest nisko. Dzieki. Musze dolozyc jeszcze pol bloczka zatem.

PS. jetki maja 16cm wysokosci

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Skonczylem murowanie spizarni... czyli 2/3 planu na dlugi weekend wykonalem... tylko 2/3 niestety.

Postawilem scianki dzialowe na poddaszu, kuchnio-spizarnio-lodowkowneke, no i nie zdarzylem kotlowni-lazienki dolnej-przedsionka... 

Niestety, zawazyla koniecznosc wnoszenia bloczkow na gore. Na poddasze poszly pelne 3 palety "dwunastki" czyli 288szt + 2 palety bloczka "24" na szczyty (96szt)... nauka dla tych co przeczytaja to a dopiero buduja: material na sciany dzialowe nalezy koniecznie kupic zanim postawia Wam dach... inaczej trzeba bedzie go wniesc  :big grin: 

Niestety, najblizsze kilka tygodni bede mial dosc "intensywne" w pracy wiec nie ludze sie ze jakos super szybko skoncze te dzialowki (choc w sumie zostalo chyba najlatwiejsze do zrobienia...), zreszta... z chwila wstawienia okien zakonczyl sie chyba pewien etap. Zakonczyl sie etap spektakularnych zmian na budowie, etap "duzych rzeczy", etap "szybkiego wzrostu". Zaczyna sie etap powolnego, mozolnego dziubania, takiej pozytywistycznej "pracy u podstaw"... Niech tylko zamkne temat dzialowek (bo to jeszcze w miare przybywa, zmienia sie wnetrzne, est progres :wink: ) i potem dziubanina...

Ehhh... cholera, fanie sie budowalo sciany... ale teraz tez jest fajnie. Podoba mi sie to budowanie.

----------


## rewo66

No niestety dziubanina jak ją nazywasz jest już różna Są fajne prace i okropne prace. Jedne idą w miarę szybko a inne ciagną się jak stara guma z majtek.  :yes:  
Do fajnych zaliczyłbym klejenie styropianu, płytkowanie montaż instalacji centralnego odkurzacza, elektryka , wod -kan a na przeciwległym krańcu ->  kładzenie wełny  :bash:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok... to moze zacznijmy od planu - bo plan jakis zawsze trzeba miec  :wink: 

po zakonczeniu dzialowek:

1. elektryka
2. wodkan
3. odkurzacz centralny
4. klejenie plyt na sciany + szpachlowanie
5. podwieszenie sufttow + szpachlowanie
6. przygotwanie izolacji podlog i ulozenie rurek ogrzewania
7. wylewki
8. welna na poddaszu
9. zabudowa na poddaszu (plyty)

dobra kolejnosc ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Wodkan i elektrykę zamień miejscami. Tak wogóle, to najpierw kan, potem wod, a elektryka na końcu. Kolejność wynika z podatności kolejnych kroków na omijanie instalacji zrobionych poprzednio.

A i jeszcze nie jestem pewien, czy jeśli zamiast tynków planujesz GK po całości, czy wylewki nie powinny być przed GK. Z wylewek sporo wilgoci się unosi, a GK tego nie lubi. No i poniszczyć ci mogą, wąż od wylewek potrafi naprawdę mocno się rzucać, odbite narożniki nie są rzadkością.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Plyty beda na calosci - klejone do scian. Wylewki polsuche z miksokreta z zatopiona podlogowka tez na calosci.

----------


## rewo66

Ja bym zrobił tak:
1. kan
2. wod
3 odkurzacz centralny
4. elektryka (najłatwiej ominąć porzednie instalacje)
5. styropian + podłogówka + wylewka (Jarek dobrze ci radzi mimo że wylewka półsucha to jednak ściany k-g mogą ci uszkodzić a wylewkę też trzeba trochę zmoczyć jak będzie duza temperatura)
6. k-g ściany + sufity
7. wełna
8. zabudowa poddasza 

Ewentualnie zamień kolejność pkt 2 i 3 (rurki od odkurzacza mają swoją grubość 5cm i trudniej nimi omijać wszelkie przeszkody) ale to zależy czy instalacja OC będzie ci się krzyzować z wodą. 
Życzę udanej burzy mózgu.  :big lol: 
Ha ha Oj. pamiętam pamiętam ten etap.  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Najpierw wylewki potem GK na ściany.. nasiąkną Ci płyty i mogą się pokrzywić.. mim, że wylewki półsuche to i tak zawierają wodę..

----------


## Jarek.P

Wylewka półsucha jest jednocześnie "półmokra", z tego tak czy tak masa wody paruje.

J.

----------


## rewo66

> Wylewka półsucha jest jednocześnie "półmokra", z tego tak czy tak masa wody paruje.
> 
> J.


A jak na dworze jest upalnie to wtedy trzeba je troche polewać by schły za szybko i nie popękały. Ile wtedy wilgoci powstaje.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ok! 
 :smile:

----------


## Winiooo

Czeka Cię szalony okres  :smile:  trzymam kciuki. Ja już jestem wykończony... nerwowo i finansowo. ;/

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Czesc Samoroby, wpadłam sie przywitac  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc. No chwile Cie chyba nie bylo  :smile:

----------


## djcezar

Witaj Tomasz Antkowiak 
Widzę, że przed Tobą ciężki okres, ja już mam to za sobą. fajne Ci te schody wyszły. Ja też chcę coś podobnego wykonać tylko obawiam się, że przy spawaniu mi one zjadą z kątem. Jak możesz to napisz  tak dla zainteresowanych coś więcej na temat wykonania ich. Jak udało Ci się utrzymać kąty we wszystkich stopniach, jak to spawałeś , czym?

Pozdrawiam Dj_

----------


## Gosia_A

szybkie uzupełnienie postępów budowlanych...jak w opisach zdjęć :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witaj Tomasz Antkowiak 
> Widzę, że przed Tobą ciężki okres, ja już mam to za sobą. fajne Ci te schody wyszły. Ja też chcę coś podobnego wykonać tylko obawiam się, że przy spawaniu mi one zjadą z kątem. Jak możesz to napisz  tak dla zainteresowanych coś więcej na temat wykonania ich. Jak udało Ci się utrzymać kąty we wszystkich stopniach, jak to spawałeś , czym?
> 
> Pozdrawiam Dj_



czesc

spawalem polatomatem Bester'a. Taki tani badziewny marketowy Migomat  :smile: .Drut stalowy 1,0mm, oslona CO2, prad na maksa (bo ten migomat inaczej nie daje rady :smile: ) i wysuw drutu na 3,5 - 4 na skali.

Profile byly ciete na 45 stopni, nastepnie szlifowane aby pasowaly do siebie i trzymaly kat, potem fazowane aby bylo gdzie spaw polozyc. Do samego spawania kupilem sobie magnetyczny uchwyt do spawania. 
Cos takiego


Nastepnie lapalem sobie spawem wszystkie narozniki i jak juz sie trzymalo to spawalem poszczegolne scianki. Oczywiscie bez pozadnego stolu spawalniczego nie ma opcji aby bylo to idealnie (ja spawalem na blacie z plyty OSB  :smile: ) ale jest na tyle precyzyjnie ze nierownosci (ktore oczywiscie sa) nie da sie wypatrzec golym okiem.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Kurcze nie chcesz mi pospawac ogrodzenia  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie widze problemu, tylko ze ja drogi jestem  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Tyyy, a napisz coś więcej o tej twojej spawarce? Ile kosztowała i podstawowe parametry, znaczy?
BTW (o ile mogę z takim offtopem tu w dzienniku), powiedz mi, czy takie coś:

http://allegro.pl/spawarka-migomat-m...211440362.html

ma sens? Chodzi mi zwłaszcza o ten drut samoosłonowy.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mam cos takiego

http://www.rywal.com.pl/polish.product.134.1

Kupiona jako uzywka z uszkodzonym pistoletem. Pistolet byl przy niej oryginalnie taki do ktorego nie ma czesci zamiennych, stad aby mozna bylo nia spawac nalezalo wymienic cale przylacze, dlatego trafila do mnie za bezcen, niejako "tylko na czesci sie nadawala"  :smile:  Pistolet rozebralem, podmienilem co trzeba i zamontowalem najbardziej dostepny na rynku model aby bez klopotu mozna kupic luski i dysze.
Dokupilem sobie tez mala butle CO2 na Allegro i uzywam zadowolony  :smile: 

Generalnie porownuje go do spawarek jakie mam w robocie. Marnie wypada w takim porownaniu, ale w domu i ogrodzie spisuje sie wystarczajaco dobrze.

Drutem samooslonowym probowalem spawac - bez powodzenia. Zdecydowanie wolal bym kupic uzywana, ale jednak tradycyjna spawarke MigMag, chocby wlasnie taki jakis tani wynalalek, byle mial mozliwosci podlaczenia butli z gazem. 

Tym moim Minimagsterem spawalem tez nierdzewke, ale to byla udreka, do nierdzewki jednak TIG jest najlepszy.

Tu masz spwarke taka jak moja... niestety jest prawie 3 krotnie drozsza niz ta ktore pokazales :/
http://allegro.pl/nowy-migomat-spawa...226372109.html

Uzywalem tez tekiej jak ta
http://allegro.pl/polautomat-flora-d...230506357.html
i byla zupelnie ok, wiec jesli nie boisz sie uzywki to bierz taka :smile:  Brakuje jej tylko butli z CO2 i reduktora na butli. Jej wada jest brak podestu na ktorym stawiasz butle i przypinasz do spawarki. W tym przypadku musisz albo cos sobie urodzic albo nosic butle za spawarka.

Podsumowujac. Ja sobie ze spawaniem drutem samooslonowym radze slabo, wiec wolal bym jednak wersje z butla.

----------


## Jarek.P

Wiesz, ja MIGiem czy TIGiem nie spawałem jeszcze w życiu, więc tak czy tak zacząłbym od nauki. Całe moje spawalnicze umiejętności ograniczają się do zwykłej klasycznej spawarki (i szczerze mówiąc trudno to nazwać umiejętnościami, ot parę razy w życiu zdarzyło mi się coś przysmarkać raczej, niż przyspawać, choć ostatnio przyspawana brama cały czas wisi, mimo, że woziły się już na niej nieraz dzieci), natomiast dojrzewam powoli do kupienia czegoś odrobinę bardziej rozwojowego i właśnie mocno się zastanawiam nad tym, co kupić. Potrzeby - mocno okazjonalne spawanie, czysto hobbystyczne, raczej zwykła stal niż nierdzewki itp., choć za opcjonalne dodatkowe możliwości nie obraziłbym się. Rozpatruję:
- zwykłego inwerterka
- inwerter z opcją TIG (W castoramie od czasu do czasu się zdarza taka Dedra, na forach ludzie ją bardzo chwalą)
- czy może w migomaty pójść (ale kasa, panie, kasa...)

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ja spawam regularnie. Czy to w pracy, czy u klienta gdzies w fabryce czy w domu. Z moich osobistych doswiadczen wynika ze do czarnej stali najbardziej lubie Migomat, do nierdzewki Tig'a, palnik, elektroda to dla mnie raczej rzadkosc i nie wyobrazam sobie spawania tym np schodow czy podwozia w aucie  :smile: 

Kup Pan Miga i bedziesz Pan zadowolony  :smile:  Upoluj sobie tylko jakis tani uzywany egzemplarz a na pewno bedzie najbardziej uniwersalny. Byle mial butle.

----------


## Jarek.P

No nic, narazie mam pilniejsze potrzeby (stację do lutowania "hot-air" muszę kupić, jakiś mocny stół warsztatowy, wiertarkofrezarka mi się marzy , a jak starczy kasy, to może jeszcze dziecku biurko do pokoju i łóżko młodszemu, ale to już niekoniecznie  :wink:  ), ale jeśli kiedyś wrócę do tematu, to pozwolę sobie się jeszcze odezwać  :smile: 
Dzięki za rozjaśnienie.

J.

----------


## aiki

Tomasz ile dawałeś naddatku na otwory w ścianach?
Np okno 90x150 a otwór jaki robiłeś? 92x152?
Jaki dać naddatek?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Luz montazowy sobie wyznaczyl producent okien. Ja zostawilem otwory zgodne z tymi w projekcie (np 180x130) a oni sobie pomniejszyli odpowiednio okna  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Luz montazowy sobie wyznaczyl producent okien. Ja zostawilem otwory zgodne z tymi w projekcie (np 180x130) a oni sobie pomniejszyli odpowiednio okna


Tez tak robilismy.

Gratuluje wymurowanej wneki na wielka lodowę, na pewno zmiesci się tam.... zupa, ogórki, wedliny, ser - bo przeca nie piwo  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:smile:  piwo w skrytce  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzialowki stoja juz wszytskie  :smile: 

plan na dzis: tymczasowe drzwi wejsciowe z desek jakie zostaly z dachu  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Zatem podzieliłeś juz dom na części składowe  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

i Tomasz z murarza zamienia się w stolarza. 
może od razu z rozpędu jakieś meble zmajstrujesz? :smile: 

gratuluję postępów. można już się ganiać po pokojach.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Meble, za wylaczeniem kuchni i naroznikowej kanapy, juz robilem  :smile:  W naszym mieszkaniu mamy zabudowe lazienki, mebloscianke w pokoju, szafke pod TV, stolik, sypialnie (za wylaczeniem lozka) robione wlasnorecznie  :smile: 

Latwizna  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

no tak. zapomniałam, z kim mam do czynienia.  :smile:

----------


## asti

> Meble, za wylaczeniem kuchni i naroznikowej kanapy, juz robilem  W naszym mieszkaniu mamy zabudowe lazienki, mebloscianke w pokoju, szafke pod TV, stolik, sypialnie (za wylaczeniem lozka) robione wlasnorecznie 
> 
> Latwizna


Jestem pod wrażenien Twojgo zapałtu do pracy  :big grin:  

Trzymam kciuki za szczęśliwy koniec budowy i szybką przeprowadzkę  :smile:  Planujecie w tym roku jeszcze zmienić adres?


Pozdrawiam!  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Bez motoru napedowego ktorym jest Gosia i Maly nic by nie bylo  :smile: 

W tym roku przeprowadzka jest malo prawdopodobna... a moze nawet zupelnie nieprawdopodobna. Ogranicza nas wiele spraw od nas nie zaleznych, zarowno czasowo jak i finasowo. Robimy co mozemy, ale sa granice. 

Teraz potrzebny nam czas na koncepcyjna prace zanim powstana instalacje (ze nie wspomne juz o tym ze trzeba sie tego nauczyc :smile: ). Wprawdzie instalacja elektryczna z grubsza jest zaplanowana, nie obawiam sie jej bo to czesc mojego zawodowego zycia (prad, sterowanie itp :smile: ) ale skolei trzeba wymyslic gdzie i jakie swiatla chcemy miec, gdzie je zapalac, i gdzie umiescic gniazda... a na to juz potrzeba czasu - ktorego permanentnie brak.

Stad obawiam sie ze nie pojdzie to tak szybko jakby sie chcialo.

----------


## rewo66

Dokładnie a i tak w praniu wyjdzie że się oczymś zapomniało albo cosik umknęło.  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jakiej srednicy otwory nalezy wiercic pod puszki instalacyjne podtynkowe? Taka standardowa puszka ma srednice 60mm, ale podejrzewam ze otwor powienien byc wiekszy aby sobie taka np potrojna czy poczworna puszke wypoziomowac? Jak to sie wogole montuje w takich otworach? przykreca jakos i osadza na gips? Czy na piane moze jakas?

----------


## Jarek.P

Otwornice do muru są standardowe, bodajże 65mm, daje to luz wystarczający do osadzenia puszki, ale do manewrowania już nie bardzo, dlatego w przypadku rzędów puszek warto wiercić wg wypoziomowanej linii.
Samo osadzanie puszek to temat rzeka, są różne szkoły n/t tego, kto ma je osadzać. Moim zdaniem lepiej, żeby to robili tynkarze, bo oni będą wiedzieć, jaki gruby tynk będzie wypadał w danym miejscu. Ma to ten minus, że oni czasem osadzają puszki niedbale (krzywo, obrócone, za słabo wklejone), trzeba po prostu dopilnować.

J.

----------


## nita83

gratuluję postępów i podczytuję tu Was pilnie, bo też będziemy robić sami instalację

----------


## rewo66

Ja wycinałem kwadratowe otwory . Zamaskowałem je styropianem. Tynkarze położyli tynk. Po tynkarzach odkułem delikatnie tynk w miejscu styro.
 A elektryk osadził mi puszki. No i załuję że nie zostawiłem osadzania puszek tynkarzom, bo elektryk mi spierdzielił osadzanie puszek. I teraz mam dodatkową robotę bo muszę na nowo je osadzać. A jak by zrobili to tynkarze to tylko bym przypilnował aby było równo. 

Ale ty planujesz chyba płyty k-g na ściany więc wytnij sobie otwory w BK otwornicą 65mm. W płycie k-g otwornicą do drewna dokładnie na wymiar puszki. Do płyt k-g są specjalne puszki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tynkarzy nie bedzie, elektryka tez nie bedzie. Zatem dyskusje kto je osadzi mozna sprowadzic do pytania kiedy mam to zrobic  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Piszesz że tynkarzy nie będzie więc wnioskuję że kleisz płyty k-g? Bo nie sądzę że planujesz dać tynk samemu chociaż mogę się mylić.  :big grin:  
Jesli płyty k-g no to wiadomo kiedy.  Chyba zmęczenie cię dopadło bo zadajesz banalne pytania.  :big tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

To tak czy tak wracamy do zasadniczego: puszki osadza się po tynkach. Czy mają to być puszki do GK, czy zwykłe puszki osadzane na gips (najlepszy, można też na piankę PU, ale w przypadku osprzętu montowanego na pazurki pianka się wygniata i całość nie trzyma) - twoja decyzja. Puszki do GK są odrobinkę droższe, ale tak czy tak to śmieszne kwoty są.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Puszki osadza sie po tynkach/plytach - ale sciany musze poodwiercac wczesniej bo pod plyta/tynkiem musi byc kabel  :smile:  I w sumie to wlasnie odwiercania (srednicy) dotyczylo zasadnicze pytanie  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

No to zrób otwory w bk przy układaniu przewodów. Otwornica 65mm w zupełnosci ci wystarczy. 
A puszki osadzisz jak będziesz kleił płyty k-g. I po sprawie.  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ok  :smile:  a na jakiej wysokosci przylelo sie montowac wlaczniki oswietlenia? Jest tu wogole jakas regula/standard? A gniazda? Jak wysoko nad podloga ?

----------


## Jarek.P

Generalna zasada mówi: rób, jak Ci pasuje  :smile: 
Typowo robi się gniazdka 30cm nad docelową podłogą, za wyjątkiem kuchni, gdzie warto je zrobić nad szafkami oraz w miejscach wygodnych do włączania lodówki/zmywarki/itp. (co wcale bynajmniej nie oznacza, że mają się te gniazdka znaleźć za lodówką czy za zmywarką). Drugim takim wyjątkiem są pomieszczenia mokre: łazienka, kotłownia, garaż - tam gniazdka rób na tej wysokości, co i wyłączniki.

A na jakiej wyłączniki? Stara szkoła nakazywała je mieć bodajże na wysokości 140cm. Obecnie chyba już nikt tak nie robi, wyłączniki się robi nisko, na wysokosci "łokcia" bądź wręcz swobodnie zwisającej dłoni. Jest to bardzo wygodne, bo łatwo wtedy się włącza światło mając obie ręce zajęte: łokciem bądź wręcz kolanem. Gdzie dokładnie - Twój wybór, co Ci będzie bardziej pasować. U siebie zrobiłem na 110cm i jestem zadowolony.

J.

----------


## rewo66

Gniazdka minimum 20cm nad docelową podłogą z uwzględnieniem płytek lub paneli. A włączniki na wysokośći ergonomicznej dla was.  :big grin: 

Edit: Ja mam gniazdka nawysokości 25 cm nad docelową podłogą. A włączniki nawysokości 150cm bo nam tak pasowało.

Edit: Zmierzyłem i włączniki są na wys. 135cm dokładnie a gniazdka 25 cm. Nie wiem skąd wziąłem te 150 cm.

----------


## nita83

u nas będą puszki ok 1 m nad podłogą, jest to bardzo wygodne i dzieciaki mogą same sobie zapalić światło  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Czytam czytam i obym pamiętał to wszystko później.
Tak sobie myślę, że producenci drzwi ergonomie chyba przepracowali i klamka jest na odpowiedniej wysokości więc jakby włączniki zrobić na zbliżonej to mogłoby być ok.
Chyba, że wysokość klamki jest jeszcze czymś uzależniona np. środek wysokości całych drzwi.
Włączników na wysokości dłoni jeszcze nie widziałem ale pomysł z kolanem ma coś w sobie  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Ja "zrujnowałem" się w casto na wiertło piórowe do puszek. Ostatnio montowałem puszki pod gniazda- ok. 30cm nad podłogą. Kontakty będą na ok.130.  Wcześniej zrobiłem kilka otworów na 140cm i było za wysoko. A puszki montowałem przed tynkami- widać w DB. Wystawiłem na grubość listew (1cm) i przykryłem otwór specjalną zatyczką, potem otynkowałem. Otwór na potrójną puszkę po prostu wyciąłem ww wiertłem po kawałku i wydłubałem  zbędne kawałki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kanalizacja sie poukladala  :smile:  Prawie... trzeba jeszcze tylko prysznic i umywalke na gorze podprowadzic. Wszystko jest przygotwane, rurki sa, tylko weny nie wystarczylo  :wink:  Ale jutro sie skonczy.

Czy rurki PP do wody z Leroy Merlin sa ok? Jutro robimy zakupy i zaczynamy wode  :smile:  Kupilem zgrzewarke, czy cos jeszcze po za nozycami do rurek bedzie potrzebne/przyda sie?

----------


## rewo66

Na pewno jeszce jakiś majzelek lub dłuto i młotecek do zrobienia bruzdek w BK. Kup sobie korki takie plastikowe w kolorze czerwonym i niebieskim do zaslepienia wyprowadzeń przy bateriach. Nie wiem czy masz już przyłącze wody. Na pewno przyda się jakiś kranik taki ogrodowy z zaworem kulowym do tymczasowego poboru wody w domku.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Bruzdy robie szlifierka z tarcza diamentowa + mlotek murarski :smile:  Troche sie kurzy ale idzie blyskawicznie.

Niby zrobilem sobie liste zakupow ale napewno czegos zapomnialem. Na szczescie LM mamy pod nosem (1,5 km w licznika w samochodzie) a obsluga przywykla do klientow ubranych w robocze ciuchy (bo w sumie juz dawno nie bylem tam "na czysto"  :smile: )

Przylacza nie mamy puki co, ale zrobie tak aby mozna wezem ogrodowym podlaczyc calosc do sieci wodociagowej i sprawdzic szczelnosc.

----------


## Jarek.P

Leroy sprzedaje rurki Sigmy, one są ok. Tylko drogie, do dokrętek wygodne, ale na całą budowę - poszukałbym tańszego dostawcy.

Dokup flachę acetonu jeszcze  :smile:  A i jeśli nożyce masz te kupione w komplecie ze zgrzewarką, to natychmiast je wyrzuć i kup osobne, te od zgrzewarki nawet do dłubania w zębach się nie nadają.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zgrzewarke kupilem bez nozyc, wiec tu sprawa jest otwarta. Rurki juz kupilem, razem ze wszytskimi ksztaltkami, zaworem, obejmami, redukcjami, korkami wyszlo 524 zlote, z czego za same rurki ze 180 moze... chyba nie ma tragedii  :smile: 

Oczywiscie pewnie cos zabraknie, ale co tam... mysle ze i tak bedzie duuuzo taniej niz zlecic to jakiemus "mega fachowemu instalatorowi"....

----------


## Jarek.P

A no i oczywiście narzędzia typowo hydrauliczne niezbędne:
- solidna żaba do rur (ew. klucz Morse'a, ale żaba moim zdaniem lepsza)
- klucz nastawny "szwedzki" (zwany często "Franzuzem")
- Duży imbus bodajże 17 albo 19mm, niezbędny do wkręcania przedłużek już na podejściach, one zwykle mają sześciokątne gniazdo wewnątrz, właśnie po to.
- "Coś" do wkręcania niektórych kształtek (elementy śrubunków zwykle tak mają), które do kręcenia mają jedynie dwa występy wewnątrz. Można do tego użyć  specjalnego klucza:



Ale ponieważ ciężko taki klucz kupić w sklepie "za rogiem", w Castoramie widziałem raz i to za chorą cenę, więc przy swojej instalacji używałem idealnie pasującego dłuta "szpicaka" od mojej młotowiertarki. Szpic wchodził w gniazdo i ładnie się zaczepiał o występy, a reszta dłuta była sześciokątna i kręciłem nią normalnie, kluczem nastawnym.

Robienie samemu hydrauliki to sama przyjemność  :smile: 


J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie mam duzo tej hydrauliki... wiecej niz samego klejenia bedzie pewnie kucia, wiercenia itp itd...

----------


## Jarek.P

Ja tam tylko piszę, co się może przydać  :smile: 
Tak, żeby  potem mieć satysfakcję dopisania "a nie mówiłem", jak napiszesz potem, że stanąłeś z robotą, która skończyłbyś, gdyby nie to, że zaworka nie było jak wkręcić  :Lol: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Na razie mam tylko korki wszedzie, zreszta, pod nosem mamy dom tesciow w ktorym obecnie mieszkamy, przy domu warsztat, w warsztacie narzedzia, spawarki, szlifierka, mala tokarnia... nie ma opcji abym utknal z powodu braku narzedzi  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

Uuups, a to przepraszam w takim razie. Oceniałem problem z własnej perspektywy, a ja - niestety, jak sobie czegoś nie przytachałęm w bagażniku (a wcześniej nie kupiłem), to nie było.
Korki korkami, jakieś zawory odcinające w instalacji przecież porobisz chyba. Można oczywiście dać takie plastikowe zgrzewane od razu z rurą, ale fachowcy mi je odradzali. Naczelny argument: a jak się zatrze/pęknie/zakleszczy? Normalny zawór, zwłaszcza w wersji ze śrubunkiem będzie można wymienić bez problemu, a tak, trzeba będzie demolować instalację.

J.

----------


## bury_kocur

Powodzenia Antek! Hydraulika szczególnie trudna nie jest, mnie zwłaszcza podobała się ta część kanalizacyjna - bo to było już naprawdę intuicyjne. Tyle, że tak jak udało mi się prawie idealnie obliczyć ilość pexa do wody, tak po rury kan. jeździłam chyba ze 3 razy  :big grin:  
Ale jest to duża satysfakcja, zrobić jakieś instalacje tymi ręcami (i głową też). Trzymam kciuki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ale jest to duża satysfakcja, zrobić jakieś instalacje tymi ręcami (i głową też). Trzymam kciuki.



Mowisz?  :wink:  Cholera musze sprobowac cos machnac samemu to sie przekonam  :wink: 

PS. Swoja droga ciekawe ile osob powatpiewa ze naprawde nie bylo u nas na budowie zadnych ekip po za ciesla i okniazami  :smile:  Mysle ze znalalzby by sie takie ktore podejrzewaja nas co najmniej o kilku murarzy  :big grin: 

PPS. Jarek: Piszac "kup flache acetonu" naprawde miales na mysli aceton czy mowiles szyfrem i podprogowy przekaz byl taki ze nie da sie tego na trzezwo ogarnac i mam kupic cos poszezajacego horyzonty  :wink: 

PPPS. Kanaliza skonczona, Zgrzewarka nie przyszla wiec nie wiem czy jutro zaczniemy wode...

----------


## Jarek.P

Coś poszerzającego horyzonty nie zaszkodzi, bo zapewne nie raz dojdziesz do sytuacji, w której podśpiewując pod nosem stary budowlany szlagier "i nie ma takiej rury, której nie można odetkać" będziesz ciął to, co chwilę wcześniej zgrzałeś, wtedy coś na odreagowanie stresu się przyda.
Natomiast o acetonie pisałem jak najbardziej poważnie, do zgrzewania potrzebujesz czegoś do odtłuszczania końców rur i kształtek, aceton jest do tego bardzo dobry. 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mam 5 litrow rozcienczalnika uniwersalnego.. wali chyba nawet gozej niz aceton. Gume z ktorej jest dentka kola od taczki nadtapia dosc szybko, myslisz ze sie nada?

----------


## Jarek.P

Na bazie xylenu zapewne? Czy nitro? xylenowy się nada, nitro w sumie też... Aceton tyle lepszy, że tak nie śmierdzi straszliwie, po xylenie, to Ty będziesz po paru godzinach roboty jak na haju chodził  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zgrzewarka przyszla (moja fascynacja usluga PACZKOMATY 24/7 trwa nadal, dzis pobilem swoj rekord i odebralem paczke w 24 sekundy  :big grin: ) i zgrzewamy az furczy. Mysle ze do soboty ogarniemy.

Prosze zwrocic uwage ze pisze w liczbie MNOGIEJ ! A tak wlasnie ! Wspomaga mnie bowiem tesc oraz szwagier  :smile:  

Jako ze technologie zgrzewania opanowalismy mam pytanie o PEXy. Z tego co podgladalem w necie to PEXy sie zaciska. Czy osobnicy ktorzy ukladali podlogowke samodzielnie sa tu jacys?Pewnie sa. Czy ktos sie pochwali skad mieliscie zaciskarke? Generalnie jestem zwolennikiem samodzielnego wykonastwa i kupowanie sobie narzedzi, ale ceny zaciskarek w LeroyMerlin mnie ciut odrzucily (najtansza ok 300 PLn:/). Oczywiscie jesli przyjac ze nie place "fachowcowi" za usluge to nawet kupujac drozsza zaciskarke i tak jestem do przodu... no ale jednak taki wydatek na narzedzie z ktorego bede kozystal tydzien, moze dwa ciut boli...  Skad mieliscie zaciskarki? Oczywiscie mozna wypozyczyc... ale wypozyczac wole raczej te wieksze sprzety... te mniejsze lubie miec wlasne  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Możesz później odsprzedać zaciskarkę następnemu samorobowi budowlanemu  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pewnie, ale sam tez chetnie bym jakas odkupil  :smile:  Niekoniecznie mazy mi sie nowa  :wink:

----------


## djcezar

witaj
pexy do podłogówki się nie zaciska zaciskarką tylko kupujesz specjalne złączki takie z oringiem, które wkładasz do rury a drugi koniec do rozdzielacza i zaciskasz kluczem.
pozdrawiam





> Zgrzewarka przyszla (moja fascynacja usluga PACZKOMATY 24/7 trwa nadal, dzis pobilem swoj rekord i odebralem paczke w 24 sekundy ) i zgrzewamy az furczy. Mysle ze do soboty ogarniemy.
> 
> Prosze zwrocic uwage ze pisze w liczbie MNOGIEJ ! A tak wlasnie ! Wspomaga mnie bowiem tesc oraz szwagier  
> 
> Jako ze technologie zgrzewania opanowalismy mam pytanie o PEXy. Z tego co podgladalem w necie to PEXy sie zaciska. Czy osobnicy ktorzy ukladali podlogowke samodzielnie sa tu jacys?Pewnie sa. Czy ktos sie pochwali skad mieliscie zaciskarke? Generalnie jestem zwolennikiem samodzielnego wykonastwa i kupowanie sobie narzedzi, ale ceny zaciskarek w LeroyMerlin mnie ciut odrzucily (najtansza ok 300 PLn:/). Oczywiscie jesli przyjac ze nie place "fachowcowi" za usluge to nawet kupujac drozsza zaciskarke i tak jestem do przodu... no ale jednak taki wydatek na narzedzie z ktorego bede kozystal tydzien, moze dwa ciut boli...  Skad mieliscie zaciskarki? Oczywiscie mozna wypozyczyc... ale wypozyczac wole raczej te wieksze sprzety... te mniejsze lubie miec wlasne

----------


## djcezar

cos takiego

----------


## bury_kocur

My pożyczyliśmy jednak  :smile:  Zakup zaciskarki takiej jakości, żebym spała spokojnie, to za duży wydatek. Spróbuj się dogadać z jakimś fachowcem, który ma, a w tej chwili nie potrzebuje - my tak pożyczyliśmy rusztowanie i otwornicę. Za jakąś symboliczną walutę budowlaną  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Zaciskane od tych skręcanych podobno są pewniejsze. Spotkałem się wręcz z wypowiedziami, że te skręcane można dawać tylko tam, gdzie jest do nich dostęp.

J.

----------


## T0MII

Są też kształtki do pexów skręcane  :wink:  - np. TECELogo. Tyle że pewnie koszt zakupu tych kształtek przewyższył by zakup zwykłych kształtek i zaciskarki. 
Są hurtownie hydrauliczne które pod zastaw wypożyczają sprzęt potrzebny do montażu ich towaru. Mi np. wypożyczyli nawiertkę do studzienek drenerskich, a wiem ze w tej samej hurtowni kolega pożyczał zaciskarkę do pexów. 
Generalnie jeśli chodzi o podłogówkę to warto ją tak zaprojektować/przeliczyć aby nie było połączeń w podłodze. Nie jestem pewny ale przy rozdzielaczu byś miał wtedy same śrubunki. Oczywiście mocno trzeba się nakombinować żeby mało było odpadu, ale pamiętajmy że podobna długość pętli podłogówki to łatwiejsze zrównoważenie instalacji, a przy zwiększaniu/zmniejszaniu mocy grzejnika żonglujemy rozstawem rurek.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Podlogowke bedzie projektowal profesjonalista. Ma to byc zrobione dobrze i poparte wiedza oraz obliczeniami, bo to w koncu najdrozsza instalacje i najbardziej kosztogenna pozniej w uzytkowaniu (zrobione dobrze ogrzewanie bedzie ekonomiczne, zrobione zle bede przeklinal). Dlatego musi to zrobic osoba ktora sie na tym doskonale zna - czyli forumowy guru - Asolt.

Rurki do podlogowki chetnie kupil bym tez w LM, ewentualnie na allegro... ktos ma doswiadczenia z tymi marketowymi? Jakis konkretnych firm szukac (tylko nie piszcie ze REHAU bo umre ze smiechu  :wink: ) a jakis unikac ?

----------


## bowess

Nasze kupiliśmy na alledrogo.  :smile: 
Kłęby 2 x po 200m Wavin. Wtedy były po 2,39zł za metr. Transport 18 złotych.

----------


## Jarek.P

Markety sprzedają chińszczyznę albo co gorsza turczyznę, lepiej tego nie kupuj. Co prawda tu na forum nie brakuje głosów, że one nie są takie złe, że nic się z nimi nie dzieje, ale nie brakuje tez i przeciwnych. Sam miałem rozmowę z instalatorem (Rozłożenie CO musiałem niestety zlecić, nie wyrobiłem się samemu czasowo), który usłyszawszy, że materiał mam swój, od razu wpadł mi w słowo z krótkim: "jakie rury pan ma? Bo jak hipermarketowe, to nie robię". 
Potem mi się tłumaczył, że z nimi złe doświadczenia, rozszczelniały mu się połączenia, a potem klient do niego miał pretensje, nie do producenta rur, które kupił, bo tańsze były.

Kup Wavina, na allegro znajdziesz go bez problemu w cenie chińczyka z hipermarketu. Możesz też szukać w lokalnych hurtowniach, tylko że tam na dzieńdobry usłyszysz zapewne cenę katalogową, ewentualnie dostaniesz z wielkiej łaski 2% rabatu. Najlepszym sposobem wtedy jest mocne skrzywienie się i powiedzenie "panie, ja tego potrzebuję 600 metrów (czy ile tam potrzebujesz), na allegro one po 2,30 za metr są do kupienia". Masz dużą  szansę, że magicznym sposobem okaże się, że w tej akurat hurtowni cena co prawda jest 3,50, ale jak dla ciebie może jednak w drodze wyjątku wynieść 2,40 a może nawet i 2,30 jak kupisz u nich i inne rzeczy  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzieki.

A kto Wam robil na podlogowke projekt i ile daliscie?

----------


## Jarek.P

Mi - nikt. Moja podłogówka jest symboliczna , ogrzewa jedynie oba hole, część "jadalną" salonu i jedną z łazienek, w sumie są to dwie pętle, zakończone RTLami, bez żadnych osobnych pomp, sprzęgieł itp.), więc żaden projekt nie był tu potrzebny. Potrzebną ilość rury wyliczyłem "od metra kwadratowego" przyjmując rurkę co bodajże 15cm->7mb rury na każdy m2. Działa, nie narzekam.

J.

----------


## bowess

To były takie czasy, że projekt podłogówki po prostu BYŁ w gotowcu.  :smile:  Normalnie rozrysowane z zapotrzebowaniem poszczególnych pomieszczeń na ciepło i rozstawem rurek. Ja to sobie jeszcze przerysowałam na papier w kratkę i posprawdzałam długość pętli.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ehhh... u nas w projekcie jest ogrzewanie grzejnikami w podlodze... inne okna, inny material na scianach, itp itd, Wiec zupelnie inne OZC bedzie, stad chce aby to ktos policzyl jak sie nalezy...

----------


## bowess

To się rozumie samo przez się.  :smile:

----------


## aiki

A jak już będziesz miał zaciskarkę to ją odkupię  :smile: 
 w razie czego zwalimy, że była do d..py.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ogrzewanie ogrzewaniem, ale puki co kladziemy wode  :smile: 

Improwizujemy troche, ale powoli idziemy do przodu  :smile:  Na chwile obecna mamy zimna wode pociagneita w kotlowni (od zaworu glownego do pieca, umywalki, pralki i dodatkowego kranika), w dolnej lazience (zasilanie z kotlowni, prysznic, umywalka) oraz pion do gornej lazienki i wyjscie na kuchnie i kranik lodowki.

Idzie fajnie tylko rycie bruzd w scianach mnie wykancza... z lenistwa nie robie tego rylcem czy innym recznym narzedziem tylko diamentowa tarcz na szlifierce... idzie szybko, tylko kurzy sie koszmarnie.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Pamiętaj o wodzie ciepłej i zimnej na zewnątrz domu , do mycia rąk i narzędzi ogrodniczych , oraz podlewania, wraz z zabezpieczeniem, odcięciem wody na zimę- mrozy.

----------


## Jarek.P

Racja! Wodę na zewnątrz koniecznie i koniecznie tak, żeby dawało się potem z tego spuścić wodę na zimę (czyli zawór odcinający i coś, co umożliwi grawitacyjne spuszczenie wody z rury wystającej z domu: może to być np. dodatkowy kran podłączony już za zaworem odcinającym, a wykonany dużo niżej od tego zewnętrznego, np. w piwnicy, może być nad podłogą, do spuszczania wody wystarczy wiaderko podstawić).

A i z moich doświadczeń jeszcze - instalację do wody "ogrodowej" zrobiłem od samego przyłącza dużą średnicą (fi25), redukcja jest dopiero bezpośrednio przy kranie czerpalnym. Dzięki temu, jak sobie w ogrodzie puszczę wodę "na max", to strumieniem ze szlaucha plastikowe wiaderko do góry podrywam, taki silny strumień przydaje się czasem, choćby do podlewania drzewek z odległości kilku metrów, bez podchodzenia bliżej  :smile: 

J.

----------


## Staszk

> Idzie fajnie tylko rycie bruzd w scianach mnie wykancza... z lenistwa nie robie tego rylcem czy innym recznym narzedziem tylko diamentowa tarcz na szlifierce... idzie szybko, tylko kurzy sie koszmarnie.


Proponuję wypożyczyć bruzdownicę i odkurzacz ,może warto bo przed Tobą także inne  instalacje - a tak szybko sprawnie i 80% mniej kurzu.
Podglądam od początku kibicuję i życzę powodzenia.

----------


## Kwitko

Tomek my też kupowaliśmy Wavina z allegro, było prawie o połowę taniej niż w sklepie. Kupowaliśmy tam dużo do c.o wiec właściciel hurtowni  nam wszystko przywiózł.  Nie kupuj marketowych rurek, nam wszyscy instalatorzy powiedzieli że marketowych nie zgodzą się położyć.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Hej, kran zewnetrzny oczywiscie mamy w planie odpowiedno zakrecany na zime z przewidzianym pochyleniem aby woda plynela :smile:  No tyle ze ni bedzie na rurce fi32  :smile:  Do zmuchiwania wiaderek mam myjke z dysza rotacyjna  :big grin: 

w Leroy'u maja aktualnie rurke PEX Wavin'a po 2,99 mb, na Allegro faktycznie sa po 2,30 z przesylka za free, wiec...  :smile: 


Pytanie z innej beczki. Rownolegle do naszej budowy "wykanczaja" sie szwagierka i szwagier. Czy wg Was mozna do instalacji CO uzyc rurek PP ale zwyklych, nie STABI? Warunki brzegowe sa takie:
-ogrzewanie kotlem gazowym z zamknieta komora spalanie, temperatura zasilania jakies 60 stopni maks
-tradycyjne kaloryfery - jakies 6szt
-rurki beda prowadzone pod podloga tj miedzy wysokimi na 9cm latami nabitymi na drewiany strop, na laty beda nabite plyty OSB i na nie dopiero panele/plytki
-rurki beda mogly sie swobodnie wydluzac bo miejsca na kompensacje jest od cholery, beda otulone welna

Oczywiscie wiemy ze producent zaleca STABI do CO, ale jedyna roznica wg mnie polega na zminimalizowanej w przypadku stabi rozszezalnosci rurek... ktora to zupelnie nam nie przeszkadza. No ale jednak cena jest inna i upierdliwosc ze STABI wieksza bo trzeba obdzierac, sa sztywniejsze...

----------


## Jarek.P

Też mam myjkę. Ale myjką ogródka nie podlejesz  :smile:  Do wypłukania jednego wiaderka z resztek zaprawy też myjki wyciągać nie będziesz. Rób rurę do zewnętrznego kranu "na grubo" (nie, nie 32, 25 wystarczy), ja Ci dobrze radzę  :smile: 

Do CO niby tylko stabi, ale przy takich warunkach brzegowych jak podajesz.... może i to by miało sens użyć zwykłych? Ale u nich będzie instalacja bez rozdzielaczy? Bo jeśli z rozdzielaczami, to w sumie bez sensu robić ją z PP.


J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

instalacja bez rozdzielaczy. prosta jak drut  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zimna woda skonczona :smile:  Dziala, nie cieknie, jest super  :smile: 

Jutro ciagniemy ciepla - bedzie juz mniej - bez kibelkow, bez zmywarki, bez pralki, lodowki, kranu zewnetrznego...

Zdjec nie ma bo robic nie ma kto. Gosia zarobiona, ja brudny, Piotrek za smarkaty... moze jutro sie cos uda.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Woda skonczona  :smile: 

Zdjec nadal nie ma  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

ważne, że inwestor-wykonawca może z zadowoleniem popatrzeć na dobrze odwaloną robotę. :smile: 
a na zdjęcia poczekamy.

----------


## Gosia_A

Inwestorka ledwo zipie i nawet nie ma kiedy zdjęć zrobić, oby przeżyć do 13 czerwca...trzymajcie kciuki za moje egzaminy :yes: nooo chociaż z jeden kciuk więcej by się przydał :wink:

----------


## nita83

gratuluje i kciuki oczywiscie trzymam  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

No to dokładam swój  :big grin:  A drugi w gratisie  :big lol:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Ja też dokładam kciuki. Będę mocno trzymał !

----------


## max-maniacy

obowiązkowo ja też.
pójdzie jak z płatka. :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sie tak nie ropedzajcie bo nikt Wam jeszcze nie powiedzial do kiedy te kciuki trzeba trzymac  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Ale się dowiemy  :big grin: 
Gdzie fotki z instalacji wody hę !
Nie ma fotek nie ma instalacji.  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

no dobra...skoro obiecujecie trzymać za mnie te kciuki to chyba pójdę zaraz te fotki strzelić  :wink:  na początek poproszę przez najbliższe dwa tygodnie, a potem jeszcze tak do jesieni :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

trochę ciemno już było, ale zdjęcia są:

----------


## rewo66

Zatem oficjalnie uznajemy instalację wody za zrobioną.  :yes: 
Zastanawiają mnie te pomarańczowe krzyzyki pod otworem na gniazdka na ostatniej fotce. Co oznaczają? Tomaszu czyzby liczbę przewodów. Ciekaw jestem niezmiernie.  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Przewidywana liczbe stykow  :smile:  + 1 dodatkowy otwor na zapasowa puszke.

Wszedzie beda wylacznie monostabilne wlaczniki roletowe (zaluzjowe). Znaczylismy sobie z Gosia z grubsza na scianie ile gdzie ma byc a potem poznaczylem i powiercilem. Jutro porobie bruzdy i moze zaczne ukladac sobie skretke (bo do wlacznikow idzie wylacznie skretka kat 5 4 parowa).

Zastanawiam sie jeszcze czy rurki od wody warto owinac otulina i w zasadzie nie widze sensu aby to robic bo:
-po pierwsze primo pojda i tak w styropianie
-po drugie primo nie ukladalem cyrkulacji cieplej wody wiec schlodzona powracajaca woda nie bedzie nam wychladzac zasobnika
-po trzecie primo woda nawet w rurce w otulinie i tak wystygnie, a jak okreci sie ciepla wode i bedzie trzeba spusci to troche wody z rurek
-po czwarte i ostatnie juz primo ( :wink: ) od pieca do lazienek mamy raptem po kilka metrow rurki, wiec wody zmiesci sie tam kilka szklanek zatem nie widze sensu robienia cyrkulacji, a w kuchni skolei najmniej zalezy mi na cieplej wodzie w 0,3 sekundy od odkrecenia kranu... nawet jesli byla by w 3 sekundy to bedzie super  :smile: 

Podsumowujac na obecna chwile uwazam otuline na tych rurkach za zbyteczna. 

Rurki od ogrzewania miedzy piecem a rozdzielaczami zapewne otule... ale to jakby troche inna bajka  :smile: 

PS. Wlaczniki dajemy na wysokosci 130 cm nad posadzka. Sprawdzalismy 120 ale to dla nas jednak troche za nisko...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ciekaw jestem niezmiernie.


Ciekowosc to pierwszy stopien wiesz dokad  :wink:  ale sie nic nie martw jakby cos ja tam miejsce zaklepane wiec ci w razie czego prztrzymam kociolek po sasiedzku  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> Ciekowosc to pierwszy stopien wiesz dokad  ale sie nic nie martw jakby cos ja tam miejsce zaklepane wiec ci w razie czego prztrzymam kociolek po sasiedzku


Dzięki  :big grin:  
Primo: Dobrze wiedziec że nie będę tam sam.  :yes: 
Secundo: Ciekawość jest motorem napedowym rozwoju cywilizacyjnego naszego gatunku w otchłani kosmosu. Hm jak ładnie zabrzmiało  :big grin: 

Co do otulin do rurek z wodą jesli nie masz recyrkulacji to faktycznie po co. 
A do tego krótkie odcinki. Uwazam twój wybór za sensowny. Ja rurki mam połozone na 3cm styropianie podłogowym ale u mnie juz do kuchni jest dosyć długa droga a recyrkulacja tys jest na razie nie ma tylko pompy cyrkulacyjnej. 
Czyli czas teraz na elektrykę.

----------


## aiki

Zabezpiecz w miejscach gdzie mogłyby się stykać z betonem. nawet miedź się przeciera po kilku latach przynajmniej przy CO

----------


## surgi22

> Przewidywana liczbe stykow  + 1 dodatkowy otwor na zapasowa puszke.
> 
> Wszedzie beda wylacznie monostabilne wlaczniki roletowe (zaluzjowe). Znaczylismy sobie z Gosia z grubsza na scianie ile gdzie ma byc a potem poznaczylem i powiercilem. Jutro porobie bruzdy i moze zaczne ukladac sobie skretke (bo do wlacznikow idzie wylacznie skretka kat 5 4 parowa).
> 
> Zastanawiam sie jeszcze czy rurki od wody warto owinac otulina i w zasadzie nie widze sensu aby to robic bo:
> -po pierwsze primo pojda i tak w styropianie
> -po drugie primo nie ukladalem cyrkulacji cieplej wody wiec schlodzona powracajaca woda nie bedzie nam wychladzac zasobnika
> -po trzecie primo woda nawet w rurce w otulinie i tak wystygnie, a jak okreci sie ciepla wode i bedzie trzeba spusci to troche wody z rurek
> -po czwarte i ostatnie juz primo () od pieca do lazienek mamy raptem po kilka metrow rurki, wiec wody zmiesci sie tam kilka szklanek zatem nie widze sensu robienia cyrkulacji, a w kuchni skolei najmniej zalezy mi na cieplej wodzie w 0,3 sekundy od odkrecenia kranu... nawet jesli byla by w 3 sekundy to bedzie super 
> ...


Dlaczego piszesz że rurki z wodą będą w styropianie skoro położyłeś je bezpośredni na chudziaku ??  Jak myślisz jaką temperaturę ma chudziak w zimie ?? ( 8 C ? 10 C  ? max. ) a jaka temperaturę ma ciepła woda 50 C - 55C  , czyli lekko licząc ok. 40 C różnicy nawet przy niewielkich odległościach i braku cyrkulacji straty w perspektywie wielu lat ( nie sądzę że planujesz remont instalacji wod-kan co np.10 lat ) jest istotna. Ale to twój dom i rób jak chcesz.

----------


## bury_kocur

Antek, ja mam podobnie pomyślaną instalację - żeby było blisko do punktów odbioru i bez cyrkulacji, ale przemyśl te otuliny i styropian. Jest różnica w układaniu na styropianie i w styropianie - u mnie na ten przykład, kanaliza idzie *w* styropianie (jest w pierwszej warstwie na chudziaku), a woda w otulinie, może niepotrzebnie, ale na wszelki wypadek -* na* styropianie, na tej pierwszej warstwie.

----------


## surgi22

I o to chodzi  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sugerujecie ze otulina spowoduje to ze woda w rurce podczas kiedy nie bedzie pobierana nie wystygnie?  :smile:  Wystygnie i tak, tyle ze moze odrobine wolniej.

Na dzien dzisiejszy otuliny napewno nie bede zakladal bo zanim ryrki znikna pod podloga z otuliny nie zostalby nawet smrod i kalosze :smile:  Ale nie naleze do ludzi upartych wiec pewnie przyznam Wam racje i na sam koniec tuz przed zaslonieciem rurek ponakladam otuliny. Niech strace  :wink: 

Dziekuje tak czy inaczej ze zagladacie.

Z nowosci to mam powiercony pod gniazda i wlaczniki caly parter  :smile:  A 5 czerwca chyba przyjedzie szafa sterowniczo-bezpiecznikowa to sa wstawie w sciane i wyryje podejscia.

----------


## surgi22

Nie sugeruję że 1cm otuliny uchroni ciepła wodę bez cyrkulacji od ,,wystgnięcia'' ale sugeruję że położenie rurek z CW o temp 50-55C bezpośrednio na chudziaku którego temperatura w zimie nie przekroczy zapewne 10 C  jest mocno kontrowersyjne . Ale to twoje pieniądze i twój dom - decyduj sam  :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Ale nie naleze do ludzi upartych wiec pewnie przyznam Wam racje...


 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl: 
tak właśnie się ubawiłam!!!!!!!!!!! :big lol: 
Mężu, Mężu... :big tongue:

----------


## surgi22

No nie bądź zbyt surowa dla swojej drugiej połówki  :hug:  dał się przekonać, że można lepiej.

----------


## max-maniacy

co bardzo dobrze o nim świadczy.

----------


## Gosia_A

chyba nie do końca mnie zrozumieliście...ubawiłam się głównie z pierwszej części wypowiedzi, czyli "NIE NALEŻĘ DO LUDZI UPARTYCH" :big lol: nie znam drugiego tak UPARTEGO osobnika, jak mój własny, osobisty współmałżonek :big lol: oczywiście poza pewnymi minusami, ma to i swoje dobre strony (czytaj: zbuduję ten dom SAM, a co!)

----------


## rewo66

Bo uparciuchy nie przyznają sie do swej upartosci  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Oj czepialscy sie znalezli  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

Mnie też żona zarzuca że jestem uparty jak osioł ale co mi tam  :big lol:

----------


## bury_kocur

Oj, Gosia, ja to zrozumiałam w lot  :big grin:  Ciekawe, dlaczego...  :tongue:

----------


## nita83

nie *uparty* tylko *zdecydowany*  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Ja Was szukałam w dziennikach, a Wy tutaj  :smile:  No cóż zaległości mam  :oops:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Gdybys sobie dodala do ulubionych to bys nie musiala szukac  :wink: 


Ze spraw bierzacych:
-  uszczelnilem styropianem przestrzen miedzy deskowaniem a murlata bo strasznie nam tamtedy wialo :smile:  
od zewnetrznej strony przybilem ocynkowanymi gwozdzmi z podkladka pod papiaki kawalki styropiany do murlaty. Jak bedzie robiona elewacja to na ten styropian (cienki bo raptem 30mm) przyjdzie druga warstwa styropianu. Efekt jest taki ze jest aktualnie dostep do murlaty i srub ktore ja trzymaja na wiencu od wnetrza budynku, wiec nie bedzie klopotu z dociagnieciem srub za jakis czas jak murlaty odeschna. Dodatkowo bedzie mozna pozniej welna zjechac az do samej murlaty pomiedzy krokwiami.

- w srode najblizsza tata przywiezie szafe sterownicza i osprzet do niej, wiec pewnie w sobote ja osadze... Bedzie spora...  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

myślę Gosia, że wszyscy dobrze zrozumieli. tylko przykrości nie chcieliśmy robić Twojemu ślubnemu. :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

> myślę Gosia, że wszyscy dobrze zrozumieli. tylko przykrości nie chcieliśmy robić Twojemu ślubnemu.


 :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

uparty jak wielki osiołek...drażni mnie to strasznie, ale paradoksalnie chyba za to też go tak kocham... :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

max-maniacy - mam skore gruba jak slon na dupie, nie sposob zrobic mi przykrosc  :wink: 

i wcale nie jestem uparty jak osiol...


... jestem zdecydowanie gorszy  :big grin: 


ciao

----------


## Damian F

Hej z tą instalacją cwu bezpośrednio na chudziaku to trochę lipa.
A ile będziesz dawać styro pod podłogówkę?

pozdr.
df

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Hej z tą instalacją cwu bezpośrednio na chudziaku to trochę lipa.
> A ile będziesz dawać styro pod podłogówkę?
> 
> pozdr.
> df



15cm styropianu.

Rurki sa na obecna chwile sobie leza jak leza, ale sa luzne, wiec zanim poukladam styropian wsadze je w otuline (choc uwazam ze to zupelnie niczego nie zmieni).

----------


## krzysztof5426

Diabli wiedzą czy to coś zmieni, ale wydatek groszowy, a po wylewce już nic nie poprawisz.
Czyli na zasadzie " Strzeżonego Pan Bóg strzeże "

----------


## rewo66

No dajcież już mu spokój z tymi rurkami.  :big tongue:   Przeca napisał że da otuliny.  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Widzisz Rewo jakie czepialskie towarzystwo  :wink:  Mogli by wszyscy byc Kerbudami conajmniej, albo Inspektorami nadzozu...  :wink: 


Ze spraw budowlanych przyjechala dzis (no sama nie przyjechala - moj tata przywiozl) szafa sterownicza i czesc osprzetu do niej.
Spora dosc chyba - 600x700x230mm. Fajna  :smile: 

Wycialem juz na nia dziure w scianie i podejscie pod kable. W sobote od rana ukladamy prad  :smile:

----------


## JedrulaLSW

Witam.
Proponował bym dać jeszcze wyjście cieplej wody przy zmywarce teraz są takie fikuśne, energooszczędne, które pobierają ciepłą i zimną wodę. Koszt nie wielki o ile to jeszcze nie zostało przykryte a później może być to kłopot nawet jak teraz nie planujecie takiej kupować to za parę lat może się okazać, że są tylko takie w sprzedaży.
Pozdrawiam.
Ps. Przy pralce zresztą tez.

----------


## rewo66

A jaka to energooszczędnośc jak pralka czy zmywarka bierze ciepłą wodę którą trzeba było wcześniej zagrzać i tę energię zużyć.  Jak dla mnie zbędny gadżet. To że takie się pojawiły to nie znaczy że za 5 lat będą tylko takie. Nie wszyscy mają domy większa część społeczeństwa mieszka w blokach. Wyobraź sobie przeróbki w ogromnej masie mieszkaniach masakra. Producenci strzelili by sobie w stopę oferując tylko takie zmywarki i pralki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jedruja

Rurki nie sa przykrte, ale zmian nie bedzie bo:
- w przypadku zmywarki to zaden klopot - i tak stoi ona tuz obok zlewu kuchennego wiec zimna woda idzie z trojnika przy kraniku, zalozenie trojnika na cieplej to nie problem
-w przypadku pralki jest to absurd poniewaz pralka tak zy inaczej MUSI miec grzalki aby umozliwiac pranie w temp 90 stopni - nie sadze aby ktokolwiek mial wode w instalacji CWU o temperaturze 90 stopni, stad rozwiazanie o ktorym pizesz nie ma prawa sie przyjac, bo pralka i tam musialaby sobie wode dogrzac... wiec i tak MUSI miec grzalke, to samo zreszta dotyczy zmywarki, tyle ze temp ciut nizsza





Ze spraw biezacych:

Rozdzielnia jest, wszytskie kable na dole sa i jest mega rozpizdziaj  :smile: 
Jutro to troche ogarne, uparzadkuje, poupinam i zaczne spinac rozdzielnie to moze zrobie kilka zdjec.

Jedyna moja obawa to czy pomiezcze sie w szafie...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wstyd sie przyznac ale po za zdjeciem nic nie zrobilem  :smile: 

Obawy  o to ze sie nie zmieszcze mam coraz wieksze...

----------


## nita83

super, wszystko pięknie ku lepszemu (przeprowadzce) idzie  :smile: 
aż się denerwuję trochę, bo u nas jakiegoś strasznego rozpiździaju nie ma, a chłopaki sami robią prąd, hmm

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie ma sie czym denerwowac, za dzien dwa u nas juz tez nie bedzie. Tylko musze to po swojemu ogarnac, poupinac i bedzie porzadeczek .

druga strona medalu jest tez taka ze u nas to troche fanaberia. Sterownik PLC w instalacjach elekrycznych domkow jednorodzinnych pojawia sie jednak raczej zadko. Taka ilosc "ESÓW" to tez nie bezwzgledna koniecnosc, wylacznik roznicowo pradowy moglby byc jeden... itp

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wczoraj polaczylem  w rozdzielni gniazda na parterze i zrobilo sie ciut przejrzysciej ale to jeszcze daleka droga...

Jutro Gosia zdaje pierwsze 2 egzaminy. Kto moze niech trzyma kciuki  :smile:   jakos w okolicach poludnia

----------


## nita83

Będę trzymała oczywiście. Powodzenia!

U nas chłopaki w ogóle nie ryli ścian, tylko pod puszki będą wiercone otworzy, no i przez ścianę dla kabla. Kable ponoć w warstwie kleju się schowają. U nas będą płyty K-G. Hmm

----------


## max-maniacy

trzymam też. a nie zdradzi nic, a nic, co to za egzaminy?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nita, u nas tez beda plyty KG ale uznalem ze wole troche wyryc niz potem klac  :smile:  Tym bardziej pod rozdzielnie gdzie kali jest od cholery.

W kwestii egzaminow to moze sie przyzna jak juz wroci do domu :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Dobra. To jutro koło południa będę trzymał kciuki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:smile:  juz po  :smile: 

Ale jak sie Szefowa pojawi to sie sama bedzie chwalic  :smile: 


PS. ja tylko zdradze ze z dumy moglbym pęknąć  :big tongue:

----------


## max-maniacy

to gratulujemy dumnemu mężowi tak zdolnej żony. :yes: 
a Szefową wyściskamy, jak wróci.

----------


## bowess

Tomasz - nie pękaj!  :wink: 

Gosia - B R A W O!

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Gosia* brawo... gratulacje

----------


## rewo66

No i świętują  :big lol:  
Bravo dla Gosi.

----------


## nita83

z amolem??  :big lol: 
gratulacje!!!!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

to ja - Małgorzata z Tomkowego konta...PRZEŻYŁAM!!!!!!! pochwalę się, a co: 5 x bdb (no tak, pięciu oceniało dwa egzaminy :wink: ) co tam będę się chwaliła co za egzaminy, pochwalę się jak ukończę wszystko, na razie pierwsze koty za płoty, jesienią reszta się wyjaśni...;P do poniedziałku przerwa z nauką, więc może jutro porobię zdjęcia i trochę ogarnę budowę!!! DZIĘKUJĘ ZA KCIUKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO MIŁE!!!  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Egzaminy, to zawsze loteria.
Cieszymy się razem z Tobą . 5 x 5 to  COŚ !

----------


## Justyna K.

Witam,
Od jakiś 2 lat oglądam projekty domów. Pierwszym projektem, który zrobił na mnie wrażenie to właśnie TK12.   Codziennie pojawiają się nowe projekty (mniej lub bardziej fajne), ale ja ciągle powracam do tego. Dzisiaj natrafiłam na to forum co mnie ucieszyło. Ale wymiękłam jak zobaczyłam cytaty moich ulubionych zespołów. Najwidoczniej muzyczne gusty mamy również podobne.

Pozdrawiam serdecznie Gośkę i Tomka Antkowiaków.

Trzymam kciuki nie tylko za egzaminy ale również za sprawne roboty wykończeniowe.

P.S.
Muszę się pochwalić , że  21.06 wybieram się na koncert LUXTORPEDY  do Obornik, a 22. 06 do Strzelec Krajeńskich na COMĘ.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wiecie... Gosia to troche kujon...  :wink: 

Do egzaminow przygotowywala sie od tygodni (jesli nie miesiecy)... ja uczyl bym sie (to znaczy przegladal bym na szybko wykonane ksera) w pociagu...  :smile: 
i dlatego ona zgarniala i teraz zgarnia piatki a ja wiekszosc egzaminow zdawalem na szarym koncu i dawno po terminie  :big grin:  (za wyjatkiem prawa jazdy, ktore zdalem za 1 podejsciem :smile: )

Justyna. Gratulujemy wybornego gustu budowlanego, muzycznego oraz zazdroscimy wolnego czasu ktory mozesz spedzic na sluchaniu muzyki na zywca.

Na budowie: mozolnie lacze instalacje na dole, juz mam prawie koniec w szafie. Moze na koniec tygodnia zaczne programowac PLC i testowac jak to dziala.

----------


## Łosiu

Witam

Kolejny świetny dziennik przeczytany od deski do deski  :smile: . 
Gratuluje świetnej roboty, zarówno "w betonie" jak i w dzienniku 
zasiadam na widowni w oczekiwaniu na ciąg dalszy  :popcorn:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> ... do poniedziałku przerwa z nauką, więc może jutro porobię zdjęcia i trochę ogarnę budowę!!! DZIĘKUJĘ ZA KCIUKI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! TO MIŁE!!!


No to proszę Szanownej Pani Gosieńki gdzie te zdjęcia zrobione w ramach relaksu ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Losiu, no daj chlopie spokuj  :wink:  To juz lepiej sie czyta np "7 przygod detektywa Konopki"  :smile:  niz ta moja grafomanie  :wink: 

Krzysiek, Gosia zaniemogla. Dopadla ja jakas zaraza zoladkowa i nie bardzo moze sie rozstac z miska/wiadrem/muszla  :big grin:  Mysle ze lada dzien sie ogarnie bo jesli nie to prawdopodobnie zarosniemy na budowie brudem  :wink: 
Tzn ja bym generalnie nawet pewnie troche posprzatal, ale nie moge znalezc miotly, zmiotki i smietniczki w tym balaganie  :big tongue:

----------


## artix1

> Tzn ja bym generalnie nawet pewnie troche posprzatal, ale nie moge znalezc miotly, zmiotki i smietniczki w tym balaganie


 Ha ha, coś dziwnego jest z tymi sprzętami, że się zupełnie same gdzieś zapodziewają. Ja będąc sam na budowie jakoś ich nie ogarniam, a następnego dnia żonka ze wzrokiem Bazyliszka lokalizuje je w 2 sekundy :big grin:  Szósty zmysł, trzecie oko czy cóś? :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ha ha, coś dziwnego jest z tymi sprzętami, że się zupełnie same gdzieś zapodziewają. Ja będąc sam na budowie jakoś ich nie ogarniam, a następnego dnia żonka ze wzrokiem Bazyliszka lokalizuje je w 2 sekundy Szósty zmysł, trzecie oko czy cóś?



Taki wiesz, zwierzecy magnetyzm  :wink: 

A moze to jeszcze co innego... no bo wiesz... wiekszosc kobiet w koncu spotyka w zyciu zaszczyt bycia tesciowa... a od tesciowej do miotly to juz wiesz... zupelnie blisko  :wink:

----------


## artix1

> Taki wiesz, zwierzecy magnetyzm  A moze to jeszcze co innego... no bo wiesz... wiekszosc kobiet w koncu spotyka w zyciu zaszczyt bycia tesciowa... a od tesciowej do miotly to juz wiesz... zupelnie blisko


 Zaczynamy stąpać po kruchym lodzie. Temat jeszcze nie teściowych, prawie albo już jest tematem bardzo delikatnym i oby te uwagi nie dotarły do uszu samych zainteresowanych  :big grin: . Zdarza się czasami,że wnikliwe obserwacje potwierdzają przypuszczenia jakoby teściowa i miotła to jeden sprawnie działajacy mechanizm ale na szczęście nie jest to zasadą. Ja na swoją nie narzekam  :big grin: . Dzieki naszym kobitkom można bez uszczerbku na zdrowiu pracować na budowie, wszystkie skrawki, ścinki, odpady i śmieci w magiczny sposób znikaja z podłogi, czasami też narzędzia i potrzebne materiały  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Dzieki naszym kobitkom można bez uszczerbku na zdrowiu pracować na budowie, wszystkie skrawki, ścinki, odpady i śmieci w magiczny sposób znikaja z podłogi, czasami też narzędzia i potrzebne materiały


nooo...wreszcie jakiś rozsądny głos w tej sprawie... :wink: 
ja powoli wracam do żywych, więc jest nadzieja, że jutro nadrobię zaległości zdjęciowe...

----------


## hesperius

:welcome:  
Ja rowniez Wam kibicuje i trzymam kciuki za sprawy zyciowo-budowlane  :smile: 
Powodzenia!

----------


## Gosia_A

no dobra...ożyłam :big lol: 
uzupełniam dokumentację zdjęciową, chociaż szczerze pisząc - niezbyt wiele się zmieniło od ostatniej fotorelacji :wink: 
żeby nie było, że Antkowa zupełnie nic nie robi na budowie...w sobotę powiązała kabelki, aby Kierownik budowy się w nie nie wplątywał :big lol: 

poza tym...dbam również o odpowiednią ilość potasu w organizmie Tomasza...

----------


## Gosia_A

a co Kierownik robi w czasie wolnym? :wink: 
i na koniec zagadka: co to za jadalne kwiatki? :big grin: rzecz jasna...z własnego ogródka

----------


## Kwitko

Hmmm.... no nie wiem  :big lol:  a powiesz? Ja ostatnio na spacerze jadłam bratki bo ponoć też jadalne, te Twoje kwiatki lepsze?  Bo bratki jakoś mnie nie urzekły  :wink:  Tak później myślałam że może chodzi o cmentarne a nie polne?  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

*Kwitko:* bratki "cmentarne" to pewnie te ogrodowe :wink:  też jadalne, ale myślę, że ogórecznik lekarski (z mojego zdjęcia) smaczniejszy...mamy mnóstwo jadalnych kwiatów, ale trzeba koniecznie pamiętać, że niektóre kwiaty są baardzo trujące (np. barwinek czy konwalia), za jakiś czas będzie można floksa też skubnąc, teraz już nasturcję większą...
a...i pamiętajcie: to, co zjadamy z kalafiorów (czyli tzw. różę) to nie kwiat!  :smile:  w przeciwieństwie do brokuła... :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

??? To jak kwitnie kalafior skoro nie tak?  :wink:   A bratki cmentarne to właśnie ogrodowe tylko u nas wszyscy je na cmentarzu sadzą  :sick:  i tak mi się kojarzą.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Hmmm.... no nie wiem  a powiesz? Ja ostatnio na spacerze jadłam bratki bo ponoć też jadalne, te Twoje kwiatki lepsze?  Bo bratki jakoś mnie nie urzekły  Tak później myślałam że może chodzi o cmentarne a nie polne?


Bo polne bratki to sie jada z cukrem, a cmentarne z musztarda. Dopiery wtedy smakuja jak nalezy  :big grin:  Koniecznie sprobuj.

Bratki cmentrane czyli ogrodowe rosna wieksze bo maja zazwyczaj bardziej urodzajna ziemie... i dlatego wlasnie najlepiej smakuja z musztarda  :big tongue:

----------


## Gosia_A

> ??? To jak kwitnie kalafior skoro nie tak?


kwiatki ma takie żółte, małe, podobne do gorczycy polnej  :smile:  pojawiają się dopiero wtedy, gdy nie zbierzemy w odpowiednim czasie róży, jak się przyjrzysz blisko-z pewnością nie zauważysz tam żadnych kwiatków/pąków - to szczytowa część pędu, pokryta tkanką merystematyczną, ale niezróżnicowaną jeszcze, w przeciwieństwie do brokuła, u którego zjadamy tak naprawdę nierozwinięty kwiatostan :smile:  to tak w skrócie :wink:  no chyba, że ktoś lubi kwitnące kalafiory, ale nie sądzę...;P

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pod ponizszym linkiem moje pytanie dotyczace styropianu na posadzke. Gdyby ktos z zagladajacych tutaj byl zorientowany to bedzie dzwieczny za podpowiedzi  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...39#post6021539

----------


## rewo66

Podłogówka Hm
Ja mam 9 cm styropianu termoorganiki do podłogi EPS100 na to poszło 7 cm wylewki.  Jak na razie nie zauważyłem aby coś siadało  We wrześniu robiona wylewka. 
Dokładnie to mam tak:  folia + 5cm styro + 4cm styro + folia w kratkę + podłogówka + wylewka 7cm. 
Dylatacje sa ważne. Muszą być w progach i tam gdzie pomieszczenie ma więcej niż 5m oraz przy ścianach. Styro układany na zakładkę druga warstwa prostopadle do pierwszej. 
Daj EPS100 i śpij spokojnie przy 6 cm wylewki na siądzie ci to. Niektórzy daja 20cm styro i jest dobrze.

Edit1: Co do pętli samej podłogówki to u nas kuchnia, jadalnia, salon i korytarz to ok 55 - 60m2 i mamy 1 pętle w kuchni i 1 w jadalni, w korytarzu sa 2 pętle bo długi i w salonie sa 2 pętle
To przestrzeń mamy zdylatowaną między kuchnią i jadalnią , między jadalnią i salonem, oraz jadalnią i korytarzem w korytarzu są dylatacje we wszelkich otworach drzwiowych do pomieszczeń

Edit2: u nas paterówka więc 3 rozdzielacze.  Kuchnia,  jadalnia i połowa korytarza podłączone są do jednego a druga połowa korytarza i salon do innego rozdzielacza.

Edit: Styro daj w kolejności 8 + 8 lub 6 + 10 grubszy zawsze na górę. Ja tego akurat nie wiedziałem.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzieki

Przejrzalem sobie przykladowy projekt podeslany przez Asolta i jest mega profesjonalny. Wszytsko czego sie obawiam tam jest. Okreslony rodzaj styropianu, oznaczone miejsca dylatacji, rysunek jak ja wykonac, rozdzielacze gdzie i jakie, petle... wszystko wszytsko  :smile: 

Jedno tylko mnie jeszcze martwi. Obecna podloga nie jest rowna. Jak poukladam na tym styropian to pewnie nie bedzie wszedzie lezal idealnie. Tzn nie jest to tak ze jest jakas kompletna porazka...no ale generalnie roznice w plaskosci siegaja pewnie 2-3 cm (tej glebokosci woda stala gnieniegdzie po deszczu puki nie bylo stropu :smile: ) Czy to nie przeszkadza ?

----------


## cronin

Możesz podrównać 1-2 cm styropianem (bez problemu dostaniesz w markecie) albo wysypać dołki keramzytem, perlitem lub nawet piaskiem i na to dopiero styropian. Też mam ten problem  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

A nie to az tak nie jest nierowne zeby dalo rade styropianem rownac :smile: 

to wyglada raczej tak ze mniej wiecej polowa salonu jest troche nizej niz druga polowa. W najglebszym miejscu to wychodzi ok 2cm, ale to jest taka niecka lagodna... 

Jakies mniejsze nieownosci to sobie zeszlifuje, czy wypelnie , ale taka globalna nierownosc to nie wiem  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Tomaszu* u nas były wachnięcia 2-3 cm w salonie.. Marcin sam robił chudy z betoniarki i w jednym miejscu była spora niecka, mieliśmy 10cm styropianu i on troszkę podrównał a resztę zrobiła wylewka z miksokreta.. po prostu w niektórych miejscach jest 6cm a w innych 7-8 cm  :smile:

----------


## cronin

U mnie tak wygląda w dwóch pokojach na piętrze, jeden róg 2-3 cm niżej. Po rozmowie z panem od anhydrytu zdecydujemy jak i czy to wyrównać, w końcu anhydryt jest samopoziomujący, tyle że byłaby tam wtedy grubsza warstwa, a to bije po kieszeni  :sad:

----------


## DEZET

Jeśli nierówność jest po całości, nie brałbym sobie tego do serca- wyrównanie wylewką, najwyżej w jednym miejscu będzie grubsza.

----------


## rewo66

> Jeśli nierówność jest po całości, nie brałbym sobie tego do serca- wyrównanie wylewką, najwyżej w jednym miejscu będzie grubsza.


Dokładnie  :smile:  
U nas tez były takie miejsca co miały 2 cm róznicy.  Kupiłem w hurtowni też paczkę styro o grubości 2cm i wykorzystałem w tych miejscach.

----------


## WiolaB

Tomaszu w projekcie TK 12 jest 15 cm styropianu i my tyle daliśmy tyle że w 4 warstwach. Styropian 2 cm i 3 cm jest elastyczny i dopasował się do nierówności chudziaka.

----------


## cronin

Ja już po rozmowie z anhydrytem i tam gdzie mam podnieść po całości to 2-3 cm styropian, a tam gdzie są zagłębienia to wyrównać drobnym keramzytem, żeby styropian nie klawiszował. Ale to pod 5 cm anhydrytu, żeby nim nie wyrównywać. Miksokret jest grubszy, więc pewnie nie trzeba tak się bawić.

----------


## hesperius

*Cronin* podziwiam Twoja wiedze  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

hej hop :smile:  tygodniowa przerwa na budowie z przyczyn zdrowotno-estetycznych :wink: jutro mam zamiar znowu trochę chałupę naszą wysprzątać i podjechać po farbę/impregnat/lakier (?) do naszych słupów i krokwi...zastanawiam się jednak czy to dobry pomysł na teraz?jesienią mogę znowu nie mieć czasu... :wink:  najlepiej pewnie zrobić to przed złożeniem dachu, no ale nie chcielibyśmy już go teraz rozbierać... :wink:  jakieś sugestie?

----------


## Gosia_A

nikt się nie wypowiada...a my pomalowaliśmy już część słupów, ale nie jestem zadowolona :sad:  jest zbyt ciemny, ale kupiliśmy wcześniej orzech i nie pokrywał zielonego...aaa buuu  :sad:

----------


## Jarek.P

Te słupy tak czy tak Ci zapaskudzą w trakcie dalszych etapów budowy, trzeba je będzie zabezpieczyć. Czy zabezpieczać już pomalowane, czy surowe i malować potem - nie ma chyba wielkiej różnicy. Swoje słupy (wewnętrzne co prawda) zabezpieczałem po prostu owijając je folią stretch, wystarczyło.


J.

----------


## Gosia_A

*Jarek.P* dokładnie tak, jak napisałeś...wewnętrzne słupki z cegły też mamy owinięte stretchem, więc te też będzie trzeba przy robieniu elewacji,a zawsze są już zabezpieczone impregnatem, no i coś znowu do przodu... :wink: oczywiście nie skończyliśmy wczoraj, zresztą - na wyższych wysokościach i tak Tomasz maluje, bo ja wiecie - 2-3 stopnie i wymiękam... :bash:  ale dla mnie to i tak niezły wyczyn-malować z 3 stopnia drabiny, kto wie - może jeszcze wyżej wejdę...

----------


## Gosia_A

na budowie ostatnio niewiele się dzieje, ale za to dzisiaj Tomek przywiózł nasz KOMINEK :smile:  zdjęcia będą wieczorem :smile:

----------


## elmagra

Mam pytanie do fachowca - mamy w tym tygodniu zalać chudziaka na gruncie. Oczywiście z gruchy. Nie zalewamy równo ze ścianami fundamentowymi, tylko ok 14cm niżej. Jak to zrobić, żeby wyszło równo? Jakieś deseczki ponabijać i wypoziomować na tych ścianach? Poradźcie.

----------


## max-maniacy

gdzie ten kominek Gosia?  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a czemu nizej? ja bym zalal na rowno. cokolwiek bedziecie potem mieli na scianach (w sensie warstwy nosnej) bedzie cieplejsze niz bloczki betonowe M6, wiec bedzie Wam mniej przemarzac sciana przy podlodze.

ewentualnie mozna by bylo wylac chudziaka na rowno a potem wymurowac jeszcze warstwe bloczkow M6 (12cm + 2cm zaprawy = 14cm). 
inaczej nie mam pomyslu, ale mozecie podpytac WioleB - oni wlasnie tak ponizej zalewali posadzke na gruncie.

----------


## max-maniacy

my mamy tak właśnie wylane. naniesiony był na ścianie poziom wylania chyba gwoździami i porozciągany sznurek. ale u nas zalewali z betoniarki. potem łatą równali.

----------


## netbet

> Mam pytanie do fachowca - mamy w tym tygodniu zalać chudziaka na gruncie. Oczywiście z gruchy. Nie zalewamy równo ze ścianami fundamentowymi, tylko ok 14cm niżej. Jak to zrobić, żeby wyszło równo? Jakieś deseczki ponabijać i wypoziomować na tych ścianach? Poradźcie.


oblukaj prolekt.
wszelkie zmiany w poziomach niosą za sobą zmiany wysokości ( kondygnacji, schodów ...)

po co te 14 cm niżej? więcej styro w podłogę? pasywny mam być? pasywny na fundamencie???
lej na gładko z bloczkami betonowymi... reszta sama wyjdzie w praniu :cool: 

pozdro
NETbet'gładkość

----------


## Gosia_A

z lekkim poślizgiem wklejam zakupiony kominek-jest malusi, ale śliczny :smile:  na budowie nic nowego się nie wydarzyło, bo Tomasz pochłonięty jest dachem rodziców, a ja...tradycyjnie - nauką  :wink:  (tak nawiasem pisząc proszę o ponowne trzymanie kciuków 25 lipca)

----------


## Łosiu

Gratuluje kominka. Po wybudowaniu bryły domu, po tym jak dom rósł w oczach, takie własnie większe gabarytowo zakupy najbardziej chyba cieszą oczy  :smile: 

A kciuki będe trzymał  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Pilnuj by się Tomasz nie zajechał tak na dwa fronty działając. A kciuki tys byda trzymoł.  :roll eyes:

----------


## Gosia_A

*Łosiu* i *rewo66* dziękuję za kciuki :smile:  kominek bardzo cieszy :smile: a co do Tomasza...cóż ja mogę?Sam chciał to zrobić...nie zabraniam mu niczego, i tak by mnie nie posłuchał :wink:

----------


## elmagra

fajny ten kominek. W takich chwilach to mi żal, że z niego zrezygnowaliśmy.... ale zaraz potem się cieszę, że nie będę musiała koło niego robić (ja z tych leniwo-wygodnickich jestem). 
Przepraszam jeszcze raz za zaśmiecanie wątku w sprawie mojego chudziaka. Otóż mieliśmy zamiar na równo ze ścianami lać, ale po długich rozmowach z panią kierownik okazało się, że jeśli tak zrobimy, to do domu by nam wyszło jakieś 4-5 schodków i to samo z tarasu, a tak nie chcemy, bo nie.... i bo małe dzieci... i bo nie. Dlatego za jej sugestią obniżyliśmy tego chudziaka o 14cm (tyle się dało, bo kanaliza już leży) i nie będzie tyle schodów. wiem, że wysokość parteru mi się zmieni, ale czy 14cm to aż taka wielka różnica? Tym bardziej, że i tak będziemy podwieszać sufit w salonie.  :smile:  A co do styro, to w projekcie mamy 20 na posadzce, a my chcemy dać 12cm - wystarczy?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> *Łosiu* i *rewo66* a co do Tomasza...cóż ja mogę?Sam chciał to zrobić...nie zabraniam mu niczego, i tak by mnie nie posłuchał



cos tak czulej wlasnie ze mi tu dupe obrabiaja  :wink:  uszy mnie podejrzanie piekly...

a z tym tesciowym dachem to mam taka anegdotke  :smile: 

zmieniamy u tesciow pokrycie dachu, byl eternit, bedzie traper T20 z Ruukki.  kolega z pracy (syn dekarza, aktualnie student zaoczny i wspolpracownik) i ja. 
wczoraj jestesmy na dachu, a jakis facet wola mnie z ulicy i pyta kiedy bym mial termin wolny bo ma 250m2 dachu do wymiany a ze podoba mu sie jak nam tu idzie to by nas chcial zatrudnic u siebie tez...

troche zdebialem, ale ogarnalem sie i zaczynam metnie tlumaczyc ze ja to tutaj mieszkam i ze z kolega razem, ze sami, ze nie zawodowo...

facet sie troche zmieszal... ale na chwile tylko bo uznal ze w sumie mu to nie przeszkadza i jak bysmy sie podjeli to on i tak jest zainteresowany  :smile: 

obsmialismy sie z tego z Leszkiem potem troche...

 :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> wczoraj jestesmy na dachu, a jakis facet wola mnie z ulicy i pyta kiedy bym mial termin wolny bo ma 250m2 dachu do wymiany a ze podoba mu sie jak nam tu idzie to by nas chcial zatrudnic u siebie tez...


hehe, no to gratulacje  :smile: 

J. (z odrzuconymi ofertami robienia wykończeniówki, instalacji elektrycznej i alarmowej, układania glazury - wszystko na podobnych zasadach, jak u Ciebie  :smile:  )

----------


## netbet

> hehe, no to gratulacje 
> 
> J. (z odrzuconymi ofertami robienia wykończeniówki, instalacji elektrycznej i alarmowej, układania glazury - wszystko na podobnych zasadach, jak u Ciebie  )


patrz ... a mnie nikt nie chciał "podnająć"  :wink: 
chyba mam na czole jakieś znamię .... czteropakowe :Lol:  
albo mi źle z oczy patrzy...

albo .... u nas jest takie zadupiewo że nikt nie dociera .... tak... to najpewniej.... :wink:

----------


## elmagra

> patrz ... a mnie nikt nie chciał "podnająć" 
> chyba mam na czole jakieś znamię .... czteropakowe 
> albo mi źle z oczy patrzy...
> 
> albo .... u nas jest takie zadupiewo że nikt nie dociera .... tak... to najpewniej....


netbet, nie urażając nikogo, ciebie nikt nie chciał podnając, bo jak znają twoją wartość, to się bali, że ich na ciebie nie stać.... Zresztą kogo stać na wynajęcie człowieka-legendy... hehehe

----------


## netbet

> Zresztą kogo stać na wynajęcie człowieka-legendy... hehehe


Chuck'a Norris'a.... stać... ale nie dzwonił.... :Lol:

----------


## elmagra

> Chuck'a Norris'a.... stać... ale nie dzwonił....


Chuck Norris ciebie to akurat NIE potrzebuje... bo jest.... Chuckiem Norrisem  :smile:  On wszystko potrafi. :smile:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

elmagra

14cm to nie duzo, ale zmieni ci sie przez te 14cm kubatura budynku, a to juz wielkosc ktora jest okreslona w PNB... oczywiscie niby nikt tego ci mierzyl pewnie nie bedzie... ale jednak  :smile: 

wolal bym raczej dosypac ziemii dookola niz jechac w dol z posadzka...

----------


## elmagra

Przecież jeśli będę podwieszać sufity na parterze, to mogę sobie te 14 cm zniwelować i będzie taka sama kubatura, no nie?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

niby tak  :smile: 

ja jednak wolalbym tern przy domu podsypac nic pozniej martwic sie ze jestem za nisko w stosunku do drogi, sasiadow, czegokolwiek...

----------


## elmagra

No właśnie to nie jest problem. Teren płaski jak stół, już teraz mamy 30cm od poziomu gruntu, a dojdzie jeszcze jakieś 10cm, więc będzie 40. Sąsiedzi ci co mają domy wokół, nie bardzo wchodzą w grę, bo albo daleko są, albo przysłonięci drzewami/płotami/krzaczorami, a ci, co ich widać domy mają też nisko osadzone, a ten sąsiad co się buduje obok nas, zrobił dokładnie tak samo jak pisałam.  :smile:  Będzie dobrze. Przynajmniej nie trzeba będzie ton ziemi nawozić  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Dziś obniżyłbym u siebie o jeden bloczek fundamentowy. Jakoś tak wychodziło, że niby będzie dobrze, a będą 2 stopnie do domu, zupełnie niepotrzebnie, bo teraz więcej ziemi na wyrównanie potrzeba. Warto to dobrze przemyśleć.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tak...


Wiec zostalem pomocnikiem dekarza  :smile: 
Wczoraj skonczylismy dach tesciow... fajnie wyszlo  :smile:  Mysle ze ostatecznie przekonalem sie do blachy trapezowej. Uklada sie to bardzo przyjemnie, szybko przybywa, wyglada nowoczesniej niz blachodachowka... fajnie  :smile: 
No... i nie mam juz zadnych obaw, na naszym dachu bez problemu dam sobie rade z polozeniem  :smile: 

Skoro dach tesciow skonczony to mozna bylo dzis znow wrocic do nas na budowe :smile:  
Jako ze instalacja elektryczna ktora zostala jeszcze do poukladania na pietrze wybitnie mnie odrzuca to zabralem sie za przygotowanie miejsca za "sciana kominkowa" aby tesc mogl ja wymurowac... moze jutro skoncze to jakies zdjecia beda... a moze nie  :smile: 

Tymczaem wracam do kolacji, do Jasnego Pelnego Raciborskiego i do pomidorkow z naszej folii  :smile: 

3 dni... 3 dni do urlopu  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

> Tak...
> 
> 
> Wiec zostalem pomocnikiem dekarza 
> Wczoraj skonczylismy dach tesciow... fajnie wyszlo  Mysle ze ostatecznie przekonalem sie do blachy trapezowej. Uklada sie to bardzo przyjemnie, szybko przybywa, wyglada nowoczesniej niz blachodachowka... fajnie 
> No... i nie mam juz zadnych obaw, na naszym dachu bez problemu dam sobie rade z polozeniem 
> 
> Skoro dach tesciow skonczony to mozna bylo dzis znow wrocic do nas na budowe 
> Jako ze instalacja elektryczna ktora zostala jeszcze do poukladania na pietrze wybitnie mnie odrzuca to zabralem sie za przygotowanie miejsca za "sciana kominkowa" aby tesc mogl ja wymurowac... moze jutro skoncze to jakies zdjecia beda... a moze nie 
> ...


A ja myslałem że brodę i wąsy zapuszczasz  :wink:  A tu proszę nowych fach w łapkach. Na pewno taka wprawka przyda się na własnym dachu.  :smile: 
Hm masz 3 dni do urlopu no to się będzie działo na budowie. Bo domyslam się że planujesz spędzić go wiadomo gdzie  :wink: 

No to miłego "odpoczywania". Mój urlop w połowie sierpnia i w ramach odpoczynku będę kładł kafle  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A ja myslałem że brodę i wąsy zapuszczasz  A tu proszę nowych fach w łapkach. Na pewno taka wprawka przyda się na własnym dachu. 
> Hm masz 3 dni do urlopu no to się będzie działo na budowie. Bo domyslam się że planujesz spędzić go wiadomo gdzie 
> 
> No to miłego "odpoczywania". Mój urlop w połowie sierpnia i w ramach odpoczynku będę kładł kafle



Brode nosze gdzies tak od 13 lat mniej wiecej  :smile:  Wasy... no coz... nie gole geby wcale, raz na jakis czas, jak juz mnie Gosia bardzo przydepnie to oblece na szybko trymerem i tyle... wiec wasy sila rzeczy tez, jako czesc calosci obrazu zarosnietego pyska  :big grin: 

Urlop wprawdzie zbliza sie, ale w calosci na budowie spedzic sie go nie uda... na chwile z Gosia na egzamin pojade, na kilka dni pewnie gdzies z Piotrkiem na szybkie wakacje... no ale costam na pewno uda sie dziubnac  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

2 dni do urlopu..... naszego też. Jak ja się cieszę, nic w domu nie zrobimy, koło domu też nic, będziemy się byczyć i jeździć po Polsce  :big lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

> 2 dni do urlopu..... naszego też. Jak ja się cieszę, nic w domu nie zrobimy, koło domu też nic, będziemy się byczyć i jeździć po Polsce


ależ ZAZDROSZCZĘ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! no ale NALEŻY WAM SIĘ :smile:  ZDECYDOWANIE!
ja jeszcze muszę przeżyć przyszły czwartek i też mam nadzieję kilka dni się pobyczyć...
na budowie znowu coś zaczyna się dziać  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

"zaczyna sie dziac"... brzmi jakby dzialo sie samoistnie...  


Kwitko, w tygodniu 31 bedziemy na jakims kempingu w okolicach Bornego Sulinowa. Gdybyscie mieli ochote to wpadnijcie z namiotem  :smile:  Napijemy sie jak muraz z murazem i pogadamy o tym na czym by tu mozna jeszcze cos zaoszczedzic  :smile:  Telefon powinna gdzies miec do mnie.

----------


## max-maniacy

wakacyjne plany :cool:  
fajnie, że kempingujecie. my co roku pod namiot jeździmy i uważam to za niesamowitą przyjemność. ale wśród znajomych jednak większość woli wygody i nie wyobrażają sobie takiego biwakowania. nie wiedzą, co tracą. 
Gosiu kolejnej piątki życzę.  powodzenia.

----------


## hesperius

Namiot fajna rzecz... A ile wspominania, jak plecaki i spiwory ulewa przemoczy  :wink: ? 

 (Zeby nie bylo, pisalam jako zwolenniczka koczowniczego spedzania urlopu  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sie tak nie rozpedzajcie  :smile:  Na kemping nie musi oznaczac ze od razu pod namiot  :wink: 

Jezdzimy z przyczepa kempingowa. Kupilismy swojego czasu z Gosia taka mala skorupke z 1976 roku i jak na razie dzielnie nam sluzy  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Już sprawdziłam gdzie jest to Borne coś tam  :smile: 
Numer oczywiście mam i  nie zdziw się jak zadzwonię  :wink: 
My w pierwszy tydzień Karpacz, a  potem zależnie od pogody zachodnie wybrzeże albo Zakopane.

Gosia to będę trzymać kciuki za piątkę, bo że zdasz to wiadomo  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

> Sie tak nie rozpedzajcie  Na kemping nie musi oznaczac ze od razu pod namiot 
> 
> Jezdzimy z przyczepa kempingowa. Kupilismy swojego czasu z Gosia taka mala skorupke z 1976 roku i jak na razie dzielnie nam sluzy


a to żeś mnie rozczarował.  :wink:  
a tak serio, to też bym chciała przyczepę, ale to nie jest wydatek na naszą kieszeń. najczęściej te stare i tanie są nie do zarejestrowania.
ale namiot mamy całkiem porządny, duży (wózek dziecięcy wchodzi do przedsionka) i musi to nam wystarczyć  :cool:

----------


## Gosia_A

> też bym chciała przyczepę, ale to nie jest wydatek na naszą kieszeń. najczęściej te stare i tanie są nie do zarejestrowania.


nasza zdecydowanie nie należała do drogich... :big lol: a jest świetna!i rejestracja właściwie bezproblemowa - wiesz antkowy urok i czar zadziałał... :wink:  od kilku lat co roku wyjeżdżamy z naszą adrią i jest super... :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> nasza zdecydowanie nie należała do drogich...a jest świetna!i rejestracja właściwie bezproblemowa - wiesz antkowy urok i czar zadziałał... od kilku lat co roku wyjeżdżamy z naszą adrią i jest super...


"Wlasciwie bezproblemowa" rejestracja oznacza mniej wiecej to ze przez 2 lata (DWA LATA) odbijalem sie miedzy Urzedem Skarbowym a Wydzialem Komunikacji odsylany z kwitkiem, ewentualnie z kolejnym nowym bezwartosciowym dla drugiego organu papierkiem.

Po 2 latach, rejestrujac samochod u siebie w Wydziale Komunikacji, udalo sie zarejestrowac ten kemping podczas 1 wizytu, bez znajomosci i bez problemow... poprostu inny WK i juz sie dalo...

Tak wlasnie wyglada "bezproblemowa" rejesracja sprowadzonej przyczepy  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> (DWA LATA) odbijalem sie


raczej powinno być "obijałem się", po czym poszedłem do właściwego WK i załatwiłem bezproblemowo, bajerując odpowiednie panie... :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Stan kominka na wczoraj.



Dzis pewnie bedzie juz objechany dookola.

Troche od dupy strony to wszytsko, bo zazwyczaj ludzie najpierw sie "wykanczaja" a na koncu robia zabudowe... no ale u nas potrzeba byla taka zeby zrobic troche od konca  :smile: 

Pierwsze 2,5 warstwy beda zatopione w posadzce.

Dzis zabieram sie za elektryfikacje poddasza... a nie chce mi sie tego robic ze strach... no ale samo sie nie zrobi...  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Tomaszu czyżbyś ściany za kominkiem wyłożył wełną firerock z folią aluminiową? Pfe  :big tongue:  Nie lepiej było dać płyty izolacyjne krzemianowo - wapniowe. Wg mnie są bezpieczniejsze niż ta wełna, która po jakimś czasie się kruszy wraz z folią.  :wink: 
Z przodu cegła szamotowa? Zatem mała akumulacja ciepełka  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc. To nie szamot. To Zendra recznie formowana z Cegielni Hoffmanowskiej w Krasniku, ta sama z ktorej sa slupki podpierajace HEB'a. Koszmarnie krzywa, przepiekna i jeszcze badziej koszmarnie twarda. Tniemy ja tarcza diamentowa do betonu i w porownaniu z bloczkami M6 czy klinkierem idzie to jak po grudzie... cos potwornego... na ma na tej budowie drugiego tak twardego materialu.

Welna to faktycznie Firerock, jednak osoby z ktorymi rozmawialem nie mialy zadnych uwag na jej temat (krytycznych), jest tansza niz plyty krzemionowe, zdecydowanie latwiej sie montuje a folia aluminiowa dziala jak ekran, odbija cieplo do srodka - czyli tam gdzie chce je miec  :smile:  

Dzis wieczorem beda foty juz zamknietego dookola wkladu :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Powoli sciana sie wypelnia  :smile:

----------


## nita83

świetny kominek  :smile:

----------


## dez

Patrząc na zdjęcia sprzed południa zastanawiałem się czy Ci się to uda, ale już wieczorne zdjęcia pokazały że jest git, jak na takie krzywólce to wyszło rewelacyjnie. Tą ramkę tak zostawisz czy dorzucisz jakieś 5-10 cm z blachy ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc.

nie planuje zadnej stalowej ramki, ale tez jej nie wykluczam gdyby okazala sie z jakis przyczyn niezbedna.

Wklad nie jest zlicowany z cegla, jest wpuszczony w glab o ok 15-20mm, stad wykonanie takiej ramki nie bylo by latwe (ale oczywiscie i nie niemozliwe :smile: ).

Dzis musze wykonac pod sufitem komore dekompresyjna/izolacje sufitu i jak bede mial to gotowe to murujemy dalej  :smile:

----------


## dez

Kurcze gdybym to ja miał decydować to dorzuciłbym coś takiego 

W temacie kominkowym masz więcej fotek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...=1#post2769555

Może niekoniecznie tak wysoko nad wkładem, ale ma to swój plus bo ewentualną sadzę dużo łatwiej się zmyje, a z racji że jasną cegiełkę masz....

----------


## Gosia_A

no dobra, exam jakoś przeżyłam :roll eyes: 
najbliższe dni zaplanowane prawie co do minuty,  potem kilka dni tylko z RODZINKĄ, a w następnej kolejności powrót na plac boju...zarówno zawodowy, jak i budowlany  :wink:  Tomasz już mi planuje prace... :wink:

----------


## nita83

gratulować już czy wyniki potem?
w każdym razie - do boju!  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> gratulować już czy wyniki potem?


wyniki są od razu :smile:  eee tam gratulować... :wink:  dobrze poszło, następny stres pod koniec września...

co do ramki przy kominku...to ja chyba też jestem "za" - właśnie ze względu na zabrudzenia, no ale nie będę się upierała, jeśli Małżonek nie uzna tego za konieczne :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

powiedz mu tylko, że będzie musiał myć cegły, jak się zabrudzą.  :wink: 
a wyniku kolejnego egzaminu oczywiście gratuluję.

----------


## krzysztof5426

> powiedz mu tylko, że będzie musiał myć cegły, jak się zabrudzą. 
> a wyniku kolejnego egzaminu oczywiście gratuluję.


Jakie tam mycie cegieł ???
Takie zabrudzone / okopcone cegły, to widok grzejący serce !!!

----------


## rewo66

Gratulacje za zdany egzamin.   :big grin: 
Co do ramy portalowej to my chcemy jednak dać jakąś stalową w kolorze inox  lub podobnym właśnie z uwagi na zabrudzenia.  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pourlopowo witam  :smile: 

Skad miala by sie brac ta sadza czy smola czy cokolwiek innego na cegle? Bo chyba nie przez drzwiczki?! Gdyby cokolwiek mialo mi kopcic przez drzwiczki to nalezy wymienic uszczelke...

Jesli mialo by walic dymem do mieszkania przy otwarciu drzwiczek to cos nie halo z ciagiem w kominie...

W domu moich rodzicow kominek ma otwarte palenisko, wybudowany jest bez wkladu, z szamotu i oblozony piaskowcem - nigdy nie byl czyszczony.

U znajomych kominek (wklad) jest osadzony w bialej (no jakies tam ecru) scianie... nie jest okopcona...

----------


## Gosia_A

nie było nudno...siłacz Tomasz  :wink: 

teraz trzeba wypocząć po urlopie... :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Jedyny moment ewentualanie powodujący zabrudzenia ściany kominka to rozpalanie lub dokładanie drewienek w trakcie palenia   :yes: 
Ale mój kumpel uważa że taka zlekka pobrudzona sciana wokół drzwiczek też ma swój urok. Ja myslę że mu się poprostu niechce malować  :big lol: 

Słowo siłacz w pełni oddaje to zatrzymane w kadrze działanie Tomasza  :yes: 
Myslę że urlop udany to terozki do roboty  :tongue:

----------


## krzysztof5426

> Jedyny moment ewentualanie powodujący zabrudzenia ściany kominka to rozpalanie lub dokładanie drewienek w trakcie palenia  
> Ale mój kumpel uważa że taka zlekka pobrudzona sciana wokół drzwiczek też ma swój urok.


Kumpel ma racje !
Kto widział prawdziwy , choć trochę nieosmolony kominek ?

----------


## Gosia_A

znowu zaczyna się ruch na budowie, co mnie bardzo cieszy  :wink:  Tomek wywija z kablami na pięterku, ja z szufelką i zmiotką próbuję opanować wszechobecny 'kurz'...pod koniec tygodnia jest szansa na zdjęcia dokończonego kominka
w najbliższych dniach zamawiamy też styropian pod podłogówkę, więc jest szansa, że zacznę coś pożytecznego robić na tej budowie (pomijam sprzątanie :wink: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Powolutku, pomalutku, z dnia na dzien sie rozpedzamy...  :wink: 

Sciana kominkowa "sie" prawie skonczyla... zostaly 3 warstwy do sufitu  :smile:  Tesciu sie spisal na medal (tudziez na jakas dobra butelczyne :smile: ) bo sciana wyglada oblednie. Wydawalo mi sie ze naszych slupkow nic nie jest w stanie przebic - i mialem racje - wydawalo mi sie. Ta cegla na plaskiej scianie prezentuje sie o niebo lepiej. Najchetniej cos jeszcze bym z niej postawil  :big grin:  Tylko musze podliczyc ile sztuk zostanie i wpasc na pomysl gdzie je spozytkowac.


Swiatlo na poddaszu chyba jutro skoncze rozciagac. Jesli sie spreze to moze w sobote polacze to w rozdzielni i zaczne z gniazdkami na poddaszu...

Styropian na podloge zamowiony, bedzie za kilka dni. W sumie nieco ponad 15 m3.

Dzis byl wykonawca posadzek zerknac na dom i podliczyc koszty. Cena wydaje sie rozsadna i wykonawca rowniez wydaje sie rozsadny. Rozmawialem z ludzmi u ktorych robil i nie mieli zastrzezen wiec mysle ze sie z zdecydujemy. Ekipa ma do nas 180 km, ale nie robia z tego zagadnienia ani problemu, wiec my tym bardziej. Moze lubia podrozowac.. bo sporo prac realizuja w Poznaniu i okolicach.

Na nasze ca 156m2 podlogi Pan zarzadzil 20 ton piasku (bo tu musi byc zapas aby nie zabraklo) i 2t cementu (bo tu lepiej dokupic szybko jakby brakowalo niz mialby zostac i sie zmarnowac) - rozsadnie, a ja lubie i cenie rozsadek  :wink: 

Dzis na budowie dzielnie pracowala tez Gosia  :smile:  Zaklejala gipsem bruzdy z kablami w scianach. Wyjatkowo niewdzieczna robota jesli ktos tak jak ja nie lubi pracy z gipsem budowlanym  :big grin:  Byly by zdjecia ale z uwagi na wyjatkowe jak na nasze warunki temperatury biegala po budowie w 2 czesciowym bikini wiec jakbym wkleil jakas fote to by byla awantura  :wink:  Ja tam nie mialbym nic przeciwko... no ale wiadomo...  :big grin:  W kazdym razie show bylo ciekawe  :big grin: 

Tyle na dzis. Kolacja, siku i spac  :wink: 

Ciao!

----------


## rewo66

Doskonale rozumiem twą niechęć do gipsu.  :wink: 

Ja też mam go dosyć a jeszcze zostały mi do zrobienia drobne poprawki które wyszły przy gruntowaniu sufitu. Niby drobne ale z uwagi na dokładność ich wykonanie zajmą niestety trochę czasu.

----------


## bury_kocur

Gratuluję kominka (poka!) 
Od kiedy przeniosłeś dziennik, jakoś z trudem mi się tu zagląda  :wink:  Ale niezmiennie kibicuję gorąco. Zaraz posadzki, to już prawie dom do mieszkania  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No jest plan aby pozna jesienia otrzymac zgode na czesciowe uzytkowanie...  :wink: 
Potrzebny nam taki kwit...

Zdjecia kominka bede pewnie wieczorem, chyba zeby nie bylo  :wink:

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Kominek wymurowany elegencko. Profeska :smile: 
Ja bym trochę inaczej może zrobił to obramowanie. Zamiast tego z dołu i góry pionowa rolka z główki. Ale to po prostu inny sznyt i tyle. :wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zdjecia zdjecia zdjecia  :wink:

----------


## nita83

pięknie, gratuluję zdolności

----------


## tomdts

Fajny, trochę rustykalny ale ładnie pociągnięte fugi. :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Fajny, trochę rustykalny ale ładnie pociągnięte fugi.


powiedziałabym nawet bardzo rustykalny :smile:  ale nam taki klimat odpowiada, bo domek ma być przytulny, a nie ultranowoczesny, błyszczący i nieskazitelny... :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

piękny.. cudowny... aż oczu nie idzie oderwać..

----------


## cronin

Pięknie wyszedł  :yes:  razem ze słupami będzie bardzo klimatycznie  :smile:  a na podłodze drewno?

----------


## max-maniacy

też mi się podoba. serio, serio. :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

na podlodze jakies plytki, bardzo prawdopodobne ze "drewnopodobne"  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Miałam nadzieję, że grube dębowe dechy, ale wiem że to niepraktyczne przy dzisiejszych rozwiązaniach  :sad:  Powodzenia z wyborem płytek drewnopodobnych, ja się poddałam w tej kwestii.

----------


## plusultra

Ładnie :smile:  Będę mieć podobną ścianę - jaką podłogę planujesz? Gres ? Drewno? Ciemne ? Jasne?  :smile: 

Jasny woodentic mi tu pasuje... ;] U mnie podłoga ma być masą termiczna powinna być ciemna - ale chyba się nie przemogę;p

----------


## bury_kocur

Fajny kominek, mimo że nie do końca w moich klimatach, bardzo mi się podoba  :yes:  Bo jest prosty, ładnie wymurowany i materiał piękny. Drewniane lub "drewniane" podłogi do tego to chyba w ogóle bezdyskusyjna sprawa  :smile:

----------


## Radosław S.

To mój pierwszy post na forum i chciałbym wyrazić podziw nad tą budową! Życzę szczęścia i powodzenia w pracach wykończeniowych.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc, na podlodze napewno gres, ale jaki? Ja tam bym polozyl najchetniej najtanszy techniczny i bylbym bardzo zadowolony... no ale moglo by sie nie spodobac Gosi, wiec mysle ze dlatego to raczej po jej stronie bedzie wybor  :wink: 

Z nowosci budowlanych u nas:

1. Gosia rozpedzila sie w szpachlowaniu bruzd z kablami, parter jest skonczony, w zasadzie mozna by posprzatac i ukladac folie pod styropian.
2. Przyjechal styropian na podloge i strop, 51 paczek  :smile: 
3. Gosia trenuje ciagniecie druta  :big grin:  Dzis ciagnela druta w naszej przyszlej sypialni... jakkolwiek by to brzmialo  :wink:  Z efektu jestem zadowolony...  :wink:  No ale nie brnijmy dalej... mnie dopadla niemoc wiec Gosia kladla kabel do gniazd u nas...  :wink: 

Chyba tyle

----------


## netbet

> 3. Gosia trenuje ciagniecie druta  Dzis ciagnela druta w naszej przyszlej sypialni... jakkolwiek by to brzmialo  Z efektu jestem zadowolony...  No ale nie brnijmy dalej... mnie dopadla niemoc wiec Gosia kladla kabel do gniazd u nas... 
> 
> Chyba tyle


buhahahaha..... buhahahaha... :Lol: 

z efektu zadowolony .... buhaha.. :Lol: 
niemoc dopadła i Gosia musiała sama kabel.... :Lol: 

no ja to już różne rzeczy czytałem... ale to jest forum budowlane, a nie...

----------


## rewo66

Tomaszu nie zdradzaj wszystkich elektrycznych sekretów alkowy  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:wink: 

Pytanie na sniadanie:

1. otwory na szafki podtynkowe na rozdzielacze do podlogowki i wogole inne otwory zwiazane z podlogowka to kiedy robiliscie? przed poukladaniem styropiany czy po?
2. czy na stropie pod styropian tez dawaliscie jakas hydroizolacje? znaczy sie folie jakas? czy na stropie to ma sens jakikolwiek wogole?
3. na podlodze na gruncie arkusze folii pod styropianem kleiliscie ze soba jakos? tasma klejaca bedzie wystarczajaca?

----------


## Gosia_A

> 3. Gosia trenuje ciagniecie druta  Dzis ciagnela druta w naszej przyszlej sypialni... jakkolwiek by to brzmialo  Z efektu jestem zadowolony...  No ale nie brnijmy dalej... mnie dopadla niemoc wiec Gosia kladla kabel do gniazd u nas...


PRZEMILCZĘ wypowiedź mojego Małżonka... :wink:  chociaż uściślając:  nie jednego druta, a kilka...i z efektu ja również jestem zadowolona, jutro będzie powtórka z rozrywki :smile: 

aaa...wszystkie paczki styropianu to wnieśliśmy do domu sami z najmłodszym Inwestorem, zanim Kierownik Inwestor wrócił z pracy...ale byłam z syna dumna!ledwo go było widać zza tych paczek, ale chciał pomagać mamie  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

*Radosław S.* witaj u nas :smile:

----------


## cronin

> Pytanie na sniadanie:
> 
> 1. otwory na szafki podtynkowe na rozdzielacze do podlogowki i wogole inne otwory zwiazane z podlogowka to kiedy robiliscie? przed poukladaniem styropiany czy po?
> 2. czy na stropie pod styropian tez dawaliscie jakas hydroizolacje? znaczy sie folie jakas? czy na stropie to ma sens jakikolwiek wogole?
> 3. na podlodze na gruncie arkusze folii pod styropianem kleiliscie ze soba jakos? tasma klejaca bedzie wystarczajaca?


ad.1. łatwiej jest przed styro niz dłubać i w styro i w betonie (np przy stropie), ale jak wolisz
ad.2. na piętrze nie kładzie się izolacji pod styropian
ad.3. zdecydowanie tak, ta folia ma być szczelna, są zbrojone szare taśmy
Miłej zabawy  :smile:  jak ja się cieszę że mam to za sobą...

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja tak jak *cronin*:
1) lepiej teraz, po co potem sobie śmiecić. I tak pewnie o czymś zapomnicie  :wink: , ale to będzie zawsze mniej niż zostawienie całego dużego kucia na potem.
2) uznałam, że to bez sensu (na chłopski rozum, bez pomocy forum  :wink: ) i nie dałam
3) tak, trzeba pokleić - choć ja nie używałam do tego tej specjalnej zbrojonej, tylko mocnej zdobycznej. Ale dawałam duże zakłady.

----------


## plusultra

http://image.ceneo.pl/data/products/...-29-7x59-7.jpg  taki gres jest w castoramie za 55 zł/m2 i baaardzo podobny techniczny za 26 zł/ m2 też się nad tym technicznym zastanawiam  :smile: ) Ciemna podłoga z tym szamotem mogłay ładnei współgrać.

----------


## Gosia_A

> http://image.ceneo.pl/data/products/...-29-7x59-7.jpg  taki gres jest w castoramie za 55 zł/m2 i baaardzo podobny techniczny za 26 zł/ m2 też się nad tym technicznym zastanawiam ) Ciemna podłoga z tym szamotem mogłay ładnei współgrać.


*plusultra*: dzięki :smile:  ale raczej nastawiam się na jasną podłogę...chociaż do niej jeszcze sporo czasu, więc kto wie, co mi przyjdzie do głowy...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ciemna podłoga z tym szamotem mogłay ładnei współgrać.



to nie szamot  :smile:

----------


## plusultra

A widzisz... ;] nie doczytawszy;p Ja mam ścianę z szamotu między tzw duzym pokojem a pom technicznym i  wniej kominek będzie... podobnie wygląda. ;]

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Koniec dlugiego weekendu...

Troche szarpnelismy, podciagnalm komin w lazience, postawilem sciany prysznica, przygotowalem otwory na szafki rozdzielaczone oraz wszystkie dziury w scianach i stropie... Gosia wysprzatala tam gdzie bylo mozna...

Ale co najwazniejsze... przyszly od ASOLT'a obliczenia OZC naszego domku i projekt podlogowki  :big grin: 
No i co? No i jest fajnie  :big grin:  Wyniki sa dobre, tak mysle, chciaz co ja sie tam znam  :wink:  Ale ASOLT sie zna i mowi ze jest niezle  :big grin:  HA!

Na podlogowke wychodzi nam 750 metrow rurki... w sumie na 153 m2 powierzchni domu. Calkowita moc potrzebna na CO to wg wyliczen raptem 4,9 kW + 1kW na potrzeby CWU... 

Roczne zapotrzebowanie na cieplo wynosi 52,4 kWh/m2/rok... 

Mam nadzieje ze przelozy sie to nam na rachunki za gaz w przyszlosci  :big grin: 

PS. ktos podpowie jak rozwijac rurke PEX z rolki 200m ?

----------


## rafal1983

jedna osoba trzyma krąg i idzie do tyłu a druga bije klipsy  :smile: 

samemu też się da ale mordęga troche

----------


## bowess

Najszybciej idzie w 3 osoby. Osiłek zajmuje się tylko rozwijaniem rurki i trzymaniem reszty w kupie, Mądrala układa stosowne wywijasy, trzecia osoba to może być już Laluś albo Smerfetka - idzie i pyka takerem.  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

Smerfetka lepiej nie - obcasami dziury w styropianie porobi  :big grin: 

J.

----------


## rewo66

Laluś lepiej tys nie bo dziś takie czasy że i on może obcasami dziury w styro porobić  :big grin:

----------


## bowess

Wychodzi, że Papę Smerfa trzeba będzie zaangażować.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Laluś lepiej tys nie bo dziś takie czasy że i on może obcasami dziury w styro porobić


Yyyyy.... tak... masz rację, lepiej nie  :bash: 

J. (świeżo po przypadkowym obejrzeniu relacji z zakończenia Festiwalu Piosenki Radz... tfu! Rosyjskiej w ZG. Kto nieświadom, niech sobie wpisze w gógla personalia zwycięzcy: Michał Szpak, przejdzie na zdjęcia i... i OSTRZEGAM, świat już nigdy nie będzie taki sam...)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

ja sie odcinam  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

dzisiaj miałam mój kolejny pierwszy raz - tym razem klejenia bloczków...no i niestety nie było zbyt różowo...Kierownik Inwestor jest bardzo wymagający, według niego nie bardzo trzymałam piony i czasami musiał do-puknąć tu i tam, aby było lepiej...więc poszłam robić kolację (ta chyba mu smakowała, ba - nawet do pracy mu uszykowałam - spróbowałby się nie cieszyć... :wink: )

----------


## bury_kocur

Nie zabieram głosu na temat Lalusiów w obcasach, ale o pexie z rolki 200 m się wypowiem:
we 2 osoby idzie dobrze - rolka sobie leży, ta silniejsza osoba odwija po dużym kawale (parę okręgów) i na bieżąco dogina do potrzebnego kształtu, a ta słabsza podąża za nią na kolanach i wbija spinki (jeśli nie ma takera, bo zasknerzyła  :wink: ). Cały dowcip polega na tym, że zwój powinien leżeć poza polem, na którym się układa - nie trzeba go co chwilę przenosić.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> a ta słabsza podąża za nią na kolanach




Zajebiscie podoba mi sie ta metoda  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

Wiedziałam, że to powiesz  :big grin:  My też cały czas z tego mieliśmy ubaw  :wink:  Dobrze, że udało nam się szybko zakończyć ten etap prac, bo jeszcze by się chłop przyzwyczaił i myślał, że to tak będzie już zawsze  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

E to u mnie Master po prostu turlał po podłodze cały krąg PEXa, rozwijając go od razu do potrzebnego kształtu. Slave za nim na kolanach podążał i wbijał spinki, jednocześnie podtrzymując całość na zakrętach, bo wtedy, jak krąg na zakręcie w poślizg wpadał, całość miała tendencję do usamodzielniania się  :smile: 

J.

----------


## elmagra

> Laluś lepiej tys nie bo dziś takie czasy że i on może obcasami dziury w styro porobić


Prawie naplułam na ekran jak przeczytałam to zdanie. Litości, ludzie, litości...  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> a ta słabsza podąża za nią na kolanach


dzięki *Kocurowa*...dobrze wiedzieć, co mnie czeka  :wink:  noo zamiatanie u stóp Kierownika Inwestora to jeszcze zrozumiem, ale żeby od razu za nim na kolanach podążać? :Confused:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Yyyyy.... tak... masz rację, lepiej nie 
> 
> J. (świeżo po przypadkowym obejrzeniu relacji z zakończenia Festiwalu Piosenki Radz... tfu! Rosyjskiej w ZG. Kto nieświadom, niech sobie wpisze w gógla personalia zwycięzcy: Michał Szpak, przejdzie na zdjęcia i... i OSTRZEGAM, świat już nigdy nie będzie taki sam...)



Jarek, ale nie pomyslalem chyba czegos w stylu "kto takiej fajnej lasce dal na imie Michal?"... no mam nadzieje ze nie...  :wink:

----------


## cronin

Ja tylko odnośnie takera, bo my kupiliśmy i szybciutko odsprzedaliśmy, sprzęt capricorna miał być super ( i był na filmiku), a w rzeczywistości wyginał szpilki i do d... był. Osobiście polecam sposób Kocurkowej tyle że ja dobijałam szpilki młotkiem a nie ręką  :smile:  A rurę rozwijaliśmy z kręgu leżącego na podłodze ale to gorszy sposób, bo się wygina. Lepszy jest sposób na osiłka rozwijającego krąg po podłodze, bo rura się nie unosi później.
Jak znajdziesz taker wbudowany  w szpilki smerfetki to będzie najlepsza opcja  :smile:

----------


## nita83

czyli jest szansa, że *Gosia* zamiast na kolanach na szpilkach będzie biegać

----------


## Gosia_A

> czyli jest szansa, że *Gosia* zamiast na kolanach na szpilkach będzie biegać


tiaaaa...w różowych :big tongue:  Kierownikowi Inwestorowi pewnie też by się spodobało... :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Kierownikowi Inwestorowi pewnie też by się spodobało...



...ale.... w sensie, że też na szpilkach?  :jaw drop: 
Muj Borze, ile ta budowa w ludziach zmienia...

 :Lol: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ...ale.... w sensie, że też na szpilkach? 
> Muj Borze, ile ta budowa w ludziach zmienia...
> 
> 
> 
> J.



na mnie nie ma rozmiaru, a te Gosi sa ciut przyciasne i nie dam rady za dlugo wytrzymac bo pija w palce  :wink: 



PS. dewianci  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kupilismy wlasnie reszte gratow do podlogowki...

800 metrow PEXa Wavin, 2 rozdzielacze z rotametrami, glowicami termostatycznymi, zespolem automatycznego odpowietrznika i spustu - 6 oraz 9 sekcji, szafki podtynkowe do tego, PEX fi 25 do zasilania rozdzielaczy i zlaczki do tego...

Czemu to wszystko takie drogie ? :/

----------


## cronin

strasznie dużo tych sekcji wyszło

----------


## bury_kocur

No, dużo, ale lepiej mieć za dużo niż za mało : ) U nas też było 800m pexa, ale pętli wyszło z tego 11. I 100m zostało. No i przyoszczędziłam na szafkach podtynkowych  :wink: 

A macie to podzielone na pętle już czy tak na oko wyszło?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Obliczenia OZC oraz projekt podlogowki robil forumowy guru ASOLT. Projekt jest naprawde obszerny i profesjonalnie zrobiony. Kazde pomieszczenie ma wyliczona dokladna ilosc ciepla jaka trzeba dostarczyc i do tego zaprojektowany grzejnik z pewnym naddatkiem. Generalnie to jest powazny projekt budowlano-wykonawczy ogrzewania CO  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

NA parterze jest lacznie 8 plyt podlogowki + drabinka w lazience: 
1. kotlownia
2. lazienka
3.lazienka drabinka
4. pokoj do pracy
5. salon
6. jadalnia
7. kuchnia
8. korytarz
9. sień

na gorze 6 petli:
1. sypilania 1
2. sypialnia 2
3. sypilania 3
4. korytarz
5. lazienka 
6. lazienka drabinka

kazda z petli z regulatorem przeplywu i glowica termostatyczna, dlugosci rozne, rozstawy rurek bardzo rozne

2 pomieszczenia pozostaja bez ogrzewania zupelnie: garderoba na poddaszu oraz spizarnia przy kuchni (na pierwszej stronie dziennika sa rzuty, mozna zerknac jak to wyglada)

styropianu idzie 15 cm na dole i budzetowo 2cm na gorze

----------


## bury_kocur

A gdzie będą rozdzielacze? Bo jeśli np w kotłowni na dole, to może się okazać, że oddzielna pętla dla tego pomieszczenia jest bez sensu, bo i tak zejdą się tam wszystkie zasilania i powroty, więc podłoga będzie pokryta rurkami, może nawet gęściej niż planowo.
U nas w ten sposób odpadły osobne pętle właśnie na pomieszczenia z rozdzielaczami oraz na korytarze - same rurki idące do innych pomieszczeń pokryły ich powierzchnie w wystarczających rozstawach, a długości pętli nie ucierpiały na tym, najdłuższa ma chyba ponad 70m.

----------


## cronin

U mnie tak samo, z 18 pętli skończyłam na 10. Zobaczymy tylko czy będzie działać jak trzeba  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zbyt malo sie nad tym znam aby poprawiac osobe ktora zajmuje sie tym na codzien i z tego zyje :smile:  Tym bardziej ze projekt popiera stosownymi obliczeniami a nie robi go "na pale" jak ponad polowa firm ktore ukladaja ogrzewanie podlogowe  :smile: 

Rozdzielacz dolny bedzie pod schodami - prawie w centralnym punkcie parteru, rozdzielacz gorny w naszej sypialni (sypialnia 1) tuz przy drzwiach na korytarz - w mozliwie najbardziej centralnym punkcie poddasza mozliwie najmniej oddalonym od pionu zasilajacego z kotlowni.

Wrocolem dopiero z budowy wiec jestem brudny jak swiania, ale jak sie ogarne to usiade do AutoCada i zrobie jakies JPG'i z rzutami kondygnacji.

----------


## bury_kocur

Ej, ale ja i cronin też miałyśmy obliczone, a nie na pałę. Zresztą cronin ma właśnie podłogówkę od asolta. Po prostu na papierze to jedno, a w praktyce wyszło inaczej  :smile:  Rozstawy są zachowane, obliczeniowe zapotrzebowanie na ciepło pokryte - tylko ja na przykład połączyłam sobie (lub podzieliłam) niektóre fragmenty podłóg w ten sposób, żeby nie było sytuacji, że jedna pętla ma 20m, a inna 120. A robiąc każde pomieszczenie osobno, tak może wyjść.
Broń Boże nie podważam niczyich kompetencji, tylko stwierdzam, że można to trochę uprościć, jeśli robi się samemu  :smile:  Nie naruszając tego, co wyszło z obliczeń, podkreślam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Hehehehe, zle mnie zrozumialas  :smile:  Osoby ktore robia to same zazwyczaj maja wszytsko dopiete na ostatni guzik, przemyslale i optymalne. Mialem na mysli FIRMY ktore to robia uslugowo. Ot dla przykladu zapytalem lokalna firme o wycene wykonania podlogowki u nas, robocizna + material bez wylania posadzki i bez zakupu styropianu (ale z poukladaniem). Odpowiedz: 30 tysiecy (trzydziesci tysiecy k...rwa!). Zapytalem czy w cenie jest obliczenie OZC dla wszytskich pomieszczen i projekt: Odpowiedz: nieno wiesz pan, tyle sie tego robi ze to projekt niepotrzebny, to sie uklada tak samo zawsze przeciez, chyba ze pan chce to sie da gesciej i bedzie git.

I teraz bedac bogatym inwestorem ignorantem bym to pewnie lyknal, przyklepal a potem placil do konca zycia za gaz jakies chore sumy, bo przeciez to "musi kosztowac"...

Sek w tym ze wcale nie musi. Tylko trzeba podejs do tego z glowa. 

U Was sytuacja jest ciut inna bo Ty sama sie w to wgryzlas, obliczylas i zaprojektowalas. Ja uznalem ze nie mam czasu ani ochoty uczyc sie kolejnej rzeczy. W tym wypadku chce byc tylko tempym wykonawca projektu (przekolorowuje ciut :wink: ). a skoro tak, to musze komus zaufac ze zrobi ten projekt dobrze... a jesli tak to kto jak nie Asolt?  :smile: 

Kolejna kwestia jest ze w naszym domu powstala "cwierc" inteligentna instalacja elektryczna. Rozdzial podlogowki na pomieszczenia daje mi mozliwosc sterowania nia precyzyjnie (jesli kiedys zarobimy na elekryczne zawory :smile: ) a jako automatyka cieszy mnie to niezmiernie  :smile:

----------


## cronin

No jak chcesz się bawić automatyką to insza inszość  :big lol:  my chcieliśmy jak najbardziej uprościć i odchudzić. Również finansowo. Liczyłam ostatnio ile nas kosztowała podłogówka (folia, rozdzielacze, rurki, na razie bez dodatkowych pomp) wyszło poniżej 4 tys. A wyceny firmowe tak jak mówisz zaczynały się od 14 tys. A zmiany wynikły przede wszystkim z tego, że rozdzielacze wylądowały w innym miejscu  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

U nas rozdzielacze + rurki + szafki + folia jak dotad 3681,85 w tym wysylki (w sumie ponad 100 pln). Dojda do tego jeszcze 2 drabinki do lazienek... kiedys tam. Czy bedzie potrzebna jakas pompa nie mam na razie pojecia  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Paczki dotarly... masakra, nie wiem jak operowac ta rolka...

Szafki juz dzis osadzilem, a Gosia zaczela rozkladac styropian na gorze. Zastanawiam sie jeszcze czy uda sie kupic jakies spinki do styropianu 20mm ? Na dole to bez problemu - wezmiemy najdluzsze bo styropianu jest 15 cm, ale na gorze... raptem 2 cm...

Jeszcze mam obawy o giecie PEXa fi25 z ktorego beda zasilane rozdzielacze... strasznie sztywny kolek ta rura. Nie mam na razie do tego sprezyny (bo nie bylo w LM) ale zasnawiam sie czy nie lepiej jednak odpuscic giecie tego wszedzie i tam gdzie bedzie potrzebny maly promien dac zlaczki...  ?

Im dalej w las tym wiecej butelek... pytania mi sie mnoza jak jakies kroliki conajmniej...  :smile:

----------


## cronin

Sprężyny musisz mieć, ja się o tym boleśnie przekonałam, zewnętrzną do normalnej a wewnętrzną do 25-ki

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Do fi 16 mamy sprezyny, bo byly w LM  :smile:  ale do 25 nie bylo niestety bo tej srednicy rur nie maja.
Kupilem tez kalibrator do fi 16, obcinaczki do rur zostaly nam po cieciu rurek PP od wody  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

A wiesz jak my kalibrowaliśmy? Przy pomocy końcówki pędzla  :smile:  Chciałam kupić kalibrator, ale za diabła nie było nigdzie, więc chałupniczo sobie radziliśmy. Najlepiej było jeszcze splunąć na poślizg  :wink:

----------


## *Lesiak*

i to się nazywa orginalny pomysł  :smile:

----------


## BrodowskiG

Witam, 
1. ściany fundamentowe są bez ocieplenia?
2. z tą automatyką to szaleństwo, pisałem prace na podyplomówce o sterowaniu temp.  za pomocą  PLC, może na pietrze warto zrobić druga rozdzielnie żeby tylu kabli nie miec w jednym miejscu?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc

ad 1. na razie tak
ad 2. to melodia przyszlosci... odleglej raczej  :smile: 

PS. witaj u nas sasiedzie  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Skonczylem dzis babranie sie w gornej lazience...

Wyciagnalem komin pod sam dach, objechalem go dookola bloczkiem i postawilem sciany prysznica... no prysznic to juz kilka dni temu  :smile: 
Lubimy duze kabiny prysznicowe, w mieszkaniu mielismy duza... tu bedzie jeszcze wieksza  :smile:  prawie 2,2 m2  :smile: 

W kazdym razie lazienka ogarnieta - posprzatamy i mozna rozkladac styropian. W 2 sypialniach jest juz rozlozony... myslelm ze bedzie gnacznie gorzej lezal na tym naszym "doskonale rownym" stropie, ale nie jest zle  :smile: 

Pomalu, czasem bardzo pomalu, ale konsekwentnie powoli do przodu, chocby po kawalku dziennie, ale codziennie. Kazdego dnia o jeden dzien mniej do zamieszkania  :smile: 

Gosia robila wczoraj jakies zdjecia, jak pozgrywam to moze cos sie nada  :wink:

----------


## BrodowskiG

bo bez tego ocieplenia to ściany będą zamarzać i ziemia pod posadzka. nic się nie stanie?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Po 1 zimie nic sie nie stalo. Scianka fundamentowa bedzie ocieplona razem z elewacja. Trzeba bedzie ja odkopac i ocieplic, nie ale coz... budujac samemu trzeba niestety czasem cos zrobic 2 razy  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Budujemy zamczysko...  :big grin: 

Zostalo nam jeszcze jakies 140 cegiel z ktorych sa slupy oraz sciana kominkowa... wiec budujemy sobie z nich barek na styku kuchnia-jadalnia  :smile: 

Ma nam zamknac ciag szafek kuchennych, podeprzec blat barku na wysokosci ok 120-125 cm, podeprzec kawalek blatu na wysokosci blatu szafek oraz zapewnic schronienie na Gosi taboretu do obierania pyr  :smile: 

na razie jest ciut powyzej polowy wysokosci, ale moze jutro Tesc skonczy...

My dziubiemy styropian na pietrze

widok od strony kuchni


widok od jadalni


Ufok z odkurzaczem (gorna lazienka)


moze jutro uda sie ustrzelic Matke Polke na zdjeciu na ktorego publikacje sie zgodzi...  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ma nam zamknac ciag szafek kuchennych, podeprzec blat barku na wysokosci ok 120-125 cm, podeprzec kawalek blatu na wysokosci blatu szafek oraz zapewnic schronienie na Gosi taboretu do obierania pyr


Jakoś mi to brzmi znajomo  :smile:  
Aby nasze żony nie nawiązały porozumienia czasem? Pod barkiem też będziesz krenelaż robił?  :wink: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tylko jesli zostanie jeszcze troche cegiel  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nowy dzien, nowe mozliwoscia, nowe informacje...

Newsa mam takiego ze glowa mala  :smile:  Gosia wyszukala nam drzwi... Jakby uszyte na miare... prawie  :wink: 
Nasz domek to jednak mocno budzetowa budowa... wiadomo  :wink:  Wiec i drzwi raczej z tych tanszych mialy byc. Podkreslam czas przyszly: mialy byc. Kiedys tam, jak kiedys tam nas bedzie stac to sie costam wybierze... No ale wczoraj wieczorem Gosia wynalazla na Allegro jakies drzwi.. zewnetrzne, drewniane, z bocznym doswietlem, szare... kurde no idealne dla nas... tylko nietopowy wymiar troche bo 1460mm szerokie... a my mamy dziure 1400 zostawiona w scianie...
Ale wszystkie plusy tych drzwi przycmiewa inny, najwiekszy plus, plus nad inne plusy... cena  :big grin:  niska, az podejrzanie niska, ponizej polowy ceny podobnych ale stalowych najtanszych drzwi w tym rozmiarze i kolorystyce...
Gosia zadzwonila dzis do sprzedawcy (ktory przy okazji jest producentem, wyglada na to ze nie malym :smile: ) i okazalo sie ze wszytsko sie zgadza, cena, koszty dostawy, kolor, nawet otwieraja sie tak jak mialo to byc u nas :smile:  Gwarancja 2 letnia, zamki w komplecie, prog tez... no kurde... wszytsko jest  :smile: 

No i kupilismy drzwi  :big grin:  

Ten kolor to RAL 7016 - tyle ze ciut blado wyszedl na zdjeciu  :smile: 




Jak sie wszytsko dobrze pouklada to dotra do nas jeszcze w tym tygodniu  :smile:  Szalenstwo... nie spodziewalem sie ze kupimy drzwi z drewna, a tymbardziej nie ze za taka kase  :big grin:  Ot po prostu "wietrzenie magazynow"  :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Gratuluję pięknych drzwi.. i jeszcze jeśli są tanie to już w ogóle sukces na całej linii.. 

ścianka z cegieł wymiata.. jest piękna..

----------


## cronin

świetne są, nagroda za ciężką pracę  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No dla mnie drzwi sa super :smile:  Mam nadzieje ze po dostawie bede mial takie samo zdanie  :wink: 

Ale ni bylo by ich gdyby ich Gosia nie wyszukala  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Trafiło się ślepej kurze ziarno  :wink: 
Żartuję - gratuluję zakupu i wytrwałości w szukaniu. Dla mnie najbardziej zdumiewające jest, że znalazły się drzwi w tym kolorze, bo chyba strasznie ciężko na takie trafić. A jeszcze jak cena dobra, to nic, tylko się upić ze szczęścia  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

2000 zlotych + dostawa 280 zlotych  :big grin:

----------


## bury_kocur

To bardzo dobra cena  :smile:  Możecie świętować  :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Udany zakup  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Fajne te drzwiczki !!!
Gratulacje wyszukiwarce " Gosi ".
W tej sytuacji to oczywiste, że dzisiaj / jutro pojawi się " uśmiechnięte obiecane zdjęcie .

----------


## rewo66

Drzwi wyglądają fajnie a cena jest kapitalna b :yes:  A ściana barkowa pasuje do słupów i kominka :wink:

----------


## nita83

piękne drzwi, gratuluję zdolności w szukaniu  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

śliczne te drzwi.   :cool: 
a pomysł na barek też fajny.

----------


## Gosia_A

wreszcie ja coś fajnego wyszukałam... :wink:  dzisiaj też kolejny pokój wystyropianowałam na górze... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

nasze zamczysko...nocą

----------


## bury_kocur

Bardzo ładnie  :smile:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Od samego początku zachwycałam się słupami.. teraz będę jeszcze barkiem  :smile:  miodzio..

----------


## max-maniacy

> nasze zamczysko...nocą


 a Brunhildę swoją macie?  :big grin:

----------


## wimech

A może by tak namiary na te drzwi na priva? Podglądam i podziwiam :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

drzwi kupione na aukcji

http://allegro.pl/p1-drzwi-zewnetrzn...496037444.html

----------


## Gosia_A

> a Brunhildę swoją macie?


nooo baaa... :wink: 

ostatnie wieści...drzwi będą u nas prawdopodobnie dopiero w przyszłą sobotę, ale za to dostaniemy kilka gratisów, między innymi klamkę :wiggle:

----------


## bury_kocur

Aż wlazłam na allegro, a tu antracyt w opisie! A to wcale nie antracyt, tylko bazalt  :smile: 
(zresztą mój antracyt, RAL 7024, okazał się być grafitem - oszukują na każdym kroku, panie)
Tym bardziej jestem ciekawa ostatecznego efektu.

----------


## Gosia_A

*Bura*: to RAL 7016, więc chyba nie bazalt...bazaltowy to chyba "niższy" RAL, ale mogę się mylić, nie zależy nam na bardzo ciemnym, nawet cieszyłabym się, gdyby w rzeczywistości był jaśniejszy od antracytu...
rozłożyliśmy dziś folię i styro w jadalni i salonie...jestem cała od kurzu, pyłu, styropianu i nie mam siły nogą ruszyć...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Bazaltgrau: RAL 7012
Anthrazitgrau: RAL 7016
Graphitgrau: RAL 7024


cytuje za wzornikiem RAL K7 Classic, edycja 2007, ktory mam przed soba

prawdopodobnie Twoj Antracyt byl Grafitem od samego poczatku  :smile: 

Drzwi sa w kolorze RAL 7016, na innych zdjeciach (miedzy innymi zdjecie z probnikiem RAL 7016) widac to wyraznie, na tym zdjeciu na Allegro sa bardzo bardzo jasne, ale jest to efekt blysku lampy  :smile: 


PS. Inwestorka wziela sie za zajecia ciut powazniejsze niz zamiatanie i teraz kona ze zmeczenia...

----------


## bury_kocur

Aaaa, ok, to ja przez pomyłkę wpisałam RAL 7012 i wyszedł mi bazalt  :smile: 
A mój był rzeczywiście od początku grafitem, co jest o tyle śmieszne, że i okna, i drzwi kupiłam jako antracyt - i to jest dokładnie ten sam kolor  :smile: 
Szybkiej regeneracji, Gosia  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

kąpiel i kolacja trochę pomogły, ale niewiele... :wink: 
dodam tylko, że nie jestem tak zmęczona noszeniem, docinaniem czy układaniem styropianu, ale raczej całokształtem-włącznie-a raczej przede wszystkim tym, co musiałam zrobić wcześniej, czyli wszystko wysprzątać, aby móc rozłożyć folię...a było tego sporo, co gorsza - same ciężkie rzeczy do wyniesienia, potem zamiatanie...i to wszystko razem dzisiaj mnie powaliło... :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dla mnie osobiscie 7016 i 7024 sa nie do rozroznienia... no chyba ze mam je na probniku obok sobie podpisane... W "naturze" nie ma szans abym byl w tanie stwierdzic czy widze ten czy ten RAL  :smile:  Szary i tyle.

----------


## nita83

ta folia i lekki styropian to tylko taki kamuflaż, wykończyc się można od tego cholerstwa. Mi tez się trafiło sprzątanie PRZED.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Poczekam z gratulacjami, aż przyjdą do Was te drzwi. W realu mogą wyglądać nieco inaczej. Ale mam nadzieję,że wszystko będzie Ok bo są naprawdę ładne. :roll eyes:

----------


## bury_kocur

Hm, chyba każdy inwestor sprzątał przed rozłożeniem folii i styropianu  :smile:  Nie wyobrażam sobie rozkładać bezpośrednio na tym budowlanym syfie. Chyba że robi to ekipa  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Hm, chyba każdy inwestor sprzątał przed rozłożeniem folii i styropianu  Nie wyobrażam sobie rozkładać bezpośrednio na tym budowlanym syfie. Chyba że robi to ekipa


nie wątpię...pozwoliłam sobie jednak wytłumaczyć fakt mojego wczorajszego stanu, żeby nie było, że ze mnie taki słabeusz, albo słabeuszka, która pada po rozłożeniu kilku paczek styropianu...śmiem jednak twierdzić, że cała ta dodatkowa, brudna i niedoceniana robota jak sprzątanie, zamiatanie, układanie jest równie męcząca jak inne - bardziej "wyniosłe" :yes:

----------


## bury_kocur

Pewnie, że tak - ale nikt się w dzienniku nie chwali, że zamiótł podłogę, choć to tak naprawdę bardziej męczące niż rozłożenie styropianu  :smile:  Mało efektowne. Taki już nasz los chyba - te niewdzięczne, brudne, czasochłonne prace jakoś umykają uwadze, nikt ich nie docenia, a ktoś to przecież robi  :yes:  Czasem myślę, że faceci pochłonięci tymi wzniosłymi czynami budowlanymi nie zauważają, że w tle pracują na ich sukces mróweczki  :wink:  
To tak jak u mnie w domu z praniem - mój mąż zawsze mówi: nie chwal się, że zrobiłaś pranie - pralka pierze. Ale ktoś musi posortować, nastawić, powiesić, zdjąć, złożyć i każdemu włożyć do właściwej szafy (czasem nawet coś wyprasować  :wink: ). Ale pralka pierze, więc o co tyle hałasu?  :tongue:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Hej, tak wpadłam zobaczyć co u Was, a tu jak zwykle seks, dewiacje i alkohol  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Hej, tak wpadłam zobaczyć co u Was, a tu jak zwykle seks, dewiacje i alkohol


wylacznie  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Pewnie, że tak - ale nikt się w dzienniku nie chwali, że zamiótł podłogę (...) o co tyle hałasu?


Nie chwalę się, że zamiotłam podłogę, jedynie o tym wspominam. Gdybym chciała się tym chwalić, musiałabym robić to kilka razy w tygodniu, a tego nie czynię, a przecież mogłabym, gdybym uznała to za stosowne - nasz dziennik, więc możemy pisać o czym chcemy, zwłaszcza jeśli jest to związane z budową, prawda? A hałasu żadnego tutaj nie widzę ani nie słyszę... :big tongue: 

kuchnia również "wystyropianowana"  :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

Ach, Gosia, źle mnie zrozumiałaś. Ja się chciałam w Twoim i swoim imieniu użalić nad losem niedocenianych niewiast  :smile:  O zamiataniu nikt nie pisze, ale wiadomo, że samo się nie robi - a właśnie to spada na barki kobiet na budowie. Rozumiem więc dokładnie, jak można się pierdołami (zdawałoby się...) zmęczyć  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pewnie wolalybyscie rownouprawnienie co?  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Ach, Gosia, źle mnie zrozumiałaś


dobra, dobra... :wink: 
ja się wcale nie chcę użalać nad swoim losem sprzątaczki-prostościanosprawdzaczki, na budowie role są wyraźnie ustalone i nawet mi to odpowiada, ale prawda jest taka, jak piszesz...w czasie, gdy mężczyźni budują, kobiety (zwykle, choć nie zawsze) sprzątają, piorą, prasują, gotują, zajmują się dziećmi i wykonują wiele innych "błahych" czynności, o których nie pisze się w dziennikach...

a równouprawnienia wcale nie chcę...lubię dostawać kwiaty, przechodzić przodem i nie płacić za rachunek w restauracji, choć jestem kobietą pracującą... :rotfl:  (dotyczy oczywiście Męża Kierownika)

----------


## bury_kocur

Ja mam takie wybuchy walczącego feminizmu ostatnio, bo wściekła mnie jedna sytuacja. Budujemy  w otoczeniu starszych domów - no i starszych mieszkańców, tak 50+. I mało kto, mimo tego co widzi, traktuje mnie poważnie - ot, przyszła baba posprzątać na budowę, bo przecież na niczym się nie zna. I parę dni temu eksplodowałam wściekłością, bo przechodzący sąsiad zobaczył przez okno, że coś mąż mi pokazuje, machając łapami (tłumaczyliśmy sobie, jak widzimy położenie następnych płyt) - i zagaja: "widzę, że uczy pan żonę, jak płyty kleić". No myślałam, że się zagotuję na miejscu. Dałam mu do zrozumienia, że raczej odwrotnie, co zostało zignorowane, panowie wdali się w przydługą dyskusję na tematy budowlane, przy czym sąsiad ciągle mówił o tym, co to mój mąż robi na budowie, mimo że widuje znacznie częściej akurat mnie. Moje coraz bardziej wściekłe wtrącenia na temat udzielania się w tych pracach, fachowe uwagi i tego rodzaju manifestacje były pomijane milczeniem. W końcu mąż zakończył dyskusję, bo widział chyba, że zaraz apopleksja mnie trafi  :mad: 
Śmiał się wredniak z tego oczywiście, ale ja nabawiłam się jakiegoś trwałego urazu. Postuluję więc równouprawnienie na budowie, a kwiaty, noszenie zakupów i otwieranie drzwi swoją drogą, od tego się nie odżegnuję  :big grin:

----------


## nita83

Kocurowa, tego się nie tłumaczy, to się bierze jedną z takich płyt i wali się w ryj sąsiada. I tak nie zrozumie, ale przynajmniej Ty poczujesz sie lepiej.  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Oj tam oj tam...  :smile:  Rownouprawnienie by sie szybko skonczylo gdyby trzeba wziac do raczek jakis ciezki mlotek i cos rozpierd...niczyc, tudziez ewentualnie kilka palet bloczkow wniesc na pieterko sztuka po sztuce... albo kilkadziesiat kartonow plytek ...  :smile:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Ej chyba nie chciałbyś aby kobiety tachały płytki czy bloczki. My nie jesteśmy do tego stworzone choć przyznam ,że często ciężko pracujemy. Już widzę jakie były byśmy umięśnione z karkami jak u mamutów. Widzę, że twoja Gosia ma piękną figurkę (foto z pomysłowym stolikiem ze styropianu). Widziałeś jak wyglądają kobiety, które dzwigają ciężary? Jeszcze jedno pytanko czy wy wszystkie ściany od wewnątrz ocieplacie styropianem czy coś przegapiłam :jaw drop:  :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

KArolina, ja bym nie chcial, ale czesto odnosze wrazenie ze Wy byscie chcialy :smile:  Styropian dajemy tylko na podloge, czemu pytasz o sciany ? :smile:

----------


## bury_kocur

> Oj tam oj tam...  Rownouprawnienie by sie szybko skonczylo gdyby trzeba wziac do raczek jakis ciezki mlotek i cos rozpierd...niczyc, tudziez ewentualnie kilka palet bloczkow wniesc na pieterko sztuka po sztuce... albo kilkadziesiat kartonow plytek ...


Aaaaa! Właśnie! Kto, do diabła, kiedy mąż był w pracy, własnymi rączkami w markecie kupował cement i po kilka worków woził na budowę? Tudzież klej? Wszystko w opakowaniach po 25 kg. Panowie stali pod marketem, owszem, z opadniętymi koparami, ale jakoś nie rwali się, żeby pomóc mi załadować na wózek, a potem do auta, robiłam to sama. Na budowie też sama rozładowywałam. Taczką również powoziłam (betonowy gruz, żeby nie było, że powietrze  :big tongue: ). Bruzdy kułam, bloczki i cegły nosiłam, dlatego skoro zaliczyłam tą gorszą stronę równouprawnienia, żądam też tej lepszej  :smile: 
Karku jak u mamuta jeszcze nie mam  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Wpadłem cosik łobejrzeć a tu powazna dyskusyja się toczy.  :wink: 
Równouprawnienie hm jak mawia moja żona to tylko pic fotomontaż a najwazniejszy jest zgrany zespół i podział ról w danym momencie. A zamiatanie na budowie zaliczyliśmy wielokrotnie obydwoje. Fakt o tak chwalebnej czynności w DB się nie pisze  :smile: 
My od listopada walczymy w domu tylko sami. Moja małża też chce popróbować co cięższych prac ale staram się zlecac jej te lżejsze. Albo sposobem zapewnić jak najmniej taszczenia różnych cięższych rzeczy, Do kładzenia płyt k-g na suficie zmontowałem z resztek budowlanych podnośnik ręczny bo mimo że ręczny to jednak nie trzeba było dźwigać dużo. 

Dobra o czym to ja miałem pisać acha styropianik widzę ułożony na blaszkę. Brawa dla obu inwestorów.  :smile:

----------


## bowess

Ale fajnie u Was! Już sam ceglany słup był świetny, a z kominkiem i barkiem to już można powiedzieć, że jest charakter i koncepcja całości.  :smile: 

Gosia - jakie ty masz nogi! Śliczna z ciebie kobieta - kominka na zdjęciu można w ogóle nie zauważyć.

Karczycho i bary to prędzej urosną na siłowni (i ze wspomaganiem odżywkami) niż na jednej, własnej budowie. Osobiście aktualny stopień równouprawnienia uważam za całkowicie zadowalający. Co miałoby być jeszcze? Prawny nakaz takiej samej liczby godzin opieki nad dziećmi, pracy zawodowej, prowadzenia domu, budowania, wychodzenia z koleżankami/kolegami i nicnierobienia dla ludzi w związkach? 

Kocurku - kobiety aktywnie uczestniczące w budowie przed etapem wykończeniówki to chyba ciągle rzadkość. Mi w hurtowni jednej właściciel wprost powiedział, że on zwykle zna mężów - u niego panie przychodzą na koniec, wybierać umywalki, wanny, a mnie to zna od pierwszych rur i złączek.
Nawet na forum tak czasem ktoś zagada - zapewne przez mój bezpłciowy nick:



> bowess Jesteś największym pesymistą pod słońcem. (...) Zresztą widzę że jestes w  tym wątku jedynym mężczyzna który sie wypowiada


A ja normalnie piszę  - w rodzaju żeńskim. No ale to jeszcze trzeba w miarę dokładnie czytać.



> bowess jak na kobitkę dużo bardzo dużo wie na temat budowy . Dlatego myślałam że to men


Wniosek - przeciętna kobieta powinna wiedzieć mało albo nic na temat konstrukcji budynku, dociepleń, instalacji i kosztów tego wszystkiego.  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

bowess... ale jak? ze ty to nie ty, znaczy ze ty to nie on, znaczy ze nie facet? a ja caly czas sadzilem... o matko... 

 :wink:   :big grin:

----------


## bowess

O! Tomaszu!  :rotfl: 
Też nie zauważyłeś, jak piszę "kupiłam, zrobiłam"?
Matko jedyna, ja chyba jestem jakaś męska.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

A kurcze, skacze z dziennika na dziennik i tak już mi się pomieszało w tej mojej małej babskiej główce :big grin: . Gdzieś czytałam o ociepleniu ścian potem u was zobczyłam styropian  i tak w połaczeniu z moim Alzheimerem wyszło jak wyszło. Bowess tak fachowo wszystko tłumczy , że ja sama myślałam na początku ,że to pewnie jakiś budowlaniec - facet. Miło, że są takie mądre kobitki, którte mają pojęcie też o budownictwie. no ja to niestety nie mogę pomądrzyć się na ten temat :sad:  Także wielki szacun :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A

*Bura*...właśnie to wszystko, o czym piszesz miałam na myśli-nie tylko zamiatanie, również dźwiganie, noszenie itp. Może i na atletkę nie wyglądam, ale jednak trochę siły mam (noo nie jakoś szczególnie dużo :wink: ), w każdym razie po bloczki w LM również byłam, również pakowałam do auta i również wypakowywałam - no dobra, to były akurat te ciut węższe, ale jak kilkadziesiąt sztuk wpakuje się, wypakuje i wniesie na pięterko to pod koniec robią się już trochę cięższe niż na początku... :wink:  Tak czy inaczej - przyznaję: do Ciebie i innych pracujących na budowie Kobiet z FM bardzo mi daleko...

a tak poza tym...ja ciągle słyszę, jak to Tomasz wiele zrobił na budowie, SAM WSZYSTKO, jest taki niesamowity, wszyscy go podziwiają...no nie napiszę, że się z tym nie zgadzam-bo ja go również podziwiam, ale czasami trochę przykro się robi, jak o pozostałych mróweczkach się zapomina... :wink: 
PS. faktycznie mogłaś strzelić tą płytą w faceta... :wink: 

*Bowess*, Kobietko - no nie zawstydzaj mnie, proszę (zdjęcie wkleiłam, żeby nie było, że nie chcę się ujawnić - a co mi tam  :wink:  Niewiele mam zdjęć z budowy, bo to ja jestem naczelną fotodokumentalistką  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> [B]Bura[/B
> *Bowess*, Kobietko - no nie zawstydzaj mnie, proszę (zdjęcie wkleiłam, żeby nie było, że nie chcę się ujawnić - a co mi tam  Niewiele mam zdjęć z budowy, bo to ja jestem naczelną fotodokumentalistką


Bowess... tu masz jeszcze lepsza fote inwestorki  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Bowess... tu masz jeszcze lepsza fote inwestorki


co za złośliwość nad złośliwościami! :big tongue:

----------


## bury_kocur

No, potwierdzam - nogi do szyi (nawet w rozkroku  :big grin: ) Wiem z autopsji, bo sama sięgam Inwestorce tylko do szyi  :wink: 

Ależ, Gosia, nie ma się o co oburzać - ja bym *chciała* tak wyglądać od tyłu  :big grin:   :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jak bedzie zainteresowanie to moze znajde jeszcze jakies ciekawostki do wklejenia...  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

wiecie co...ręce mi opadają i wszystko inne... :wink: 
*Bura*...mówisz do szyi?Wcale taka malutka nie jesteś :big grin:  co tam te moje 180cm...
oficjalnie proszę Inwestora Kierownika o bycie rozsądnym w kwestii wklejania moich zdjęć :mad:  nikt tutaj nie zagląda, aby oglądać moje nogi czy cokolwiek innego :offtopic:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jak będzie zainteresowanie to może znajdę jeszcze jakieś ciekawostki do wklejenia...


Znaczy... w sensie... że inne fotki?  :ohmy: 

 :stir the pot: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Bylo zalenie sie ze nikt "mrowek" na budowie nie zauwaza? Bylo? Pewnie ze bylo!  :smile: 

Zatem przeszukuje zasoby zeby jednak inwestorke pracujaca zaprezentowac... Wprawdzie sytuacje gdzie udaje sie takie wykonac zdarzaja sie zadko, ale za to efekty zazwyczaj sa ponadprzecietne...  :wink: 

Szukam...szukam...szukam...  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

czy tylko ja mam wrażenie, że igrasz z ogniem?  :wink: 

J.

----------


## tomraider

Jak tam postępy kominem?

----------


## bowess

> *Bowess*, Kobietko - no nie zawstydzaj mnie, proszę (zdjęcie wkleiłam, żeby nie było, że nie chcę się ujawnić - a co mi tam  Niewiele mam zdjęć z budowy, bo to ja jestem naczelną fotodokumentalistką


Jak to zawstydzaj? Widziałaś się chyba w lusterku jakimś większym.  :big grin: 
Masz figurę i okazuje się, że również wzrost modelki.

Tomasz chyba się zbliża do krawędzi.  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Tomasz zawsze balansuje na krawędzi. Adrenalina i takie tam  .......  :big tongue:  
Szukasz tych innych fotek inwestorki? Bo my tu wszyscy cierpliwie czekamy  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Zatem przeszukuje zasoby zeby jednak inwestorke pracujaca zaprezentowac... Wprawdzie sytuacje gdzie udaje sie takie wykonac zdarzaja sie zadko, ale za to efekty zazwyczaj sa ponadprzecietne...


Czy ktoś oprócz mnie znowu "widzi" tutaj złośliwość?  :mad: 
Nie wkurzać matki inwestorki, oj nie wkurzać...

wczoraj - z okazji rozpoczęcia roku szkolnego na budowie nic się nie działo, za to były lody z naszym Pierwszoklasistą...dzisiaj pewnie będzie podobnie, bo sporo wrażeń mamy od samego rana...niekoniecznie pozytywnych, ale jak odbiorę najmłodszego Inwestora ze szkoły to może będę mogła napisać coś bardziej miłego...może tylko mama jest taka przerażona?

edit
Młody zadowolony, więc chyba nie było najgorzej w szkole... :smile:

----------


## nita83

łączę się w szaleństwie szkolnym, (u nas zerówka w szkole)

----------


## krzysztof5426

> No, potwierdzam - nogi do szyi (nawet w rozkroku ) Wiem z autopsji, bo sama sięgam Inwestorce tylko do szyi 
> 
> Ależ, Gosia, nie ma się o co oburzać - ja bym *chciała* tak wyglądać od tyłu


... i te 180 cm !
Tylko kilka dni mnie tu nie było, a tu się tyle dzieje.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ja sie juz nic nie odzywam...  :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

matka inwestorka niech się nie burzy, bo z taką figurą i wzrostem to jak się ma mąż nie chwalić. 
jakbym miała 180cm, to sama bym się pokazywała z każdej strony. :big grin: 
niech pokazuje, nacieszymy chociaż oko :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

tylko ja nie należę do tych, które lubią się pokazywać z każdej strony...w zasadzie to z żadnej nie lubię  :wink:

----------


## Reze

Witam się pięknie w Waszym dzienniku.
Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem Waszych wyczynów. Domek pięknie rośnie, roślinki się zadomowiły, a i synek Wam podrósł w trakcie budowy całkiem sporo  :smile:  Przeczytanie Waszego dziennika zajęło mi trochę czasu, ale jak ta lektura wciąga, to nie macie pojęcia  :roll eyes: 
Małgosiu, tyle pozytywnych wibracji od Was płynie, że chciałoby się mieć takich sąsiadów.
Życzę powodzenia, będę śledzić i podglądać,  :smile:  trochę to zabrzmiało jak w horrorze  :smile:  "śledzić i podglądać", ale tyle tu już perwersu było, że jeden więcej nie zaszkodzi. 
Trzymam mocno kciuki za egzaminy.

----------


## rewo66

Reze gdzie ty tu widzisz perwersy toć tu wyłacznie powazna budowlana duskusyja się toczy.  :big tongue: 
A tak z innej beczki niezwykle grożny masz avatarek  :wink:

----------


## Łosiu

Czy to analiza budowy domu czy budowy Inwestorki, to zawsze jakaś tam budowa, czyli  zakres tematyczny forum  :smile: 
A z tymi sąsiadami to racja, fajnie takich mieć. Na moich nie narzekam na razie, ale jacyś tacy mniej interaktywni są.. więcej k.. ch... leci z podwórek i figury nie takie  :wink:  I znowu nie o tej budowie co trzeba  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Towarzystwo sie widze rozochocilo...  :wink: 

A my sobie spokojnie rozkladamy styropian... ciagle...
i w sumie tak jak nienawidze szalowania, nie przepadam za zbrojeniem, to przy styropianie tamte upierdliwe zajecia wydaja mi sie dziecinna igraszka...  no cholery dostaje juz powoli. Wszedzie syf od styropianu, kulki pieprzone, mnijsze kawalki, wieksze kawalki... masakra. Maze zeby sie to juz skonczylo.

Reze. dziekujemy, choc w sumie to pamietam jak podobne wpisy sam umieszczalem u Kwitko, MSU, czy NetBet'a... 

W kwestii sasiedztwa to niestety ale mamy juz obsadzone wszelkie mozliwie strony - nie zalapiece sie  :smile: 

Jest realna szansa ze jutro zamkniemy temat styropianu... maze o tym  :smile:

----------


## nita83

tego białego cholerstwa nie da się zamieść, fruwa wszędzie, ja marzyłam o wielkim odkurzaczu, który to wessie  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

odkurzacz... 
niestety kulki "kleja sie" do naelektryzowanej rury... zreszta do zmiatki tez, do smietniczki, noza, spodni, folii... do wszytskiego...  :bash:

----------


## Gosia_A

normalnie aż po raz pierwszy odpisze z telefonu...A KTO,PRZEPRASZAM SZANOWNEGO KIEROWNIKA INWESTORA ZAMIATA TEN BAJZEL? :wink: jak się nie da zamiatać styropianu,jak się DA!!! :Biggrin: 
witaj *Reze* ciekawa jestem, czy ja kiedyś przeczytam nasz dziennik, podziwiam, że przez to przebrnąłeś :smile:  [piękne psy...Twoje owczarki?]

aaa...    temat mojej budowy anatomicznej uważam za zamknięty :Smile:

----------


## aiki

A ja z tel. nie mogę fotek wstawiać.
Nie wiem czy tylko ja tak mam czy wszyscy bo jeśli wszyscy to należałoby to zmienić.

pozdrawiam AK

----------


## cronin

Styropian, wciąż mam białe koszmary po nocach, bo to moja działka była  :big lol:  Gdybym teraz brała to wzięłabym izolbet superpodłogę, najmniej się z tego całego badziestwa kruszył. I ja nie przykładałam się za bardzo do odkurzania, z grubsza tylko, bo i tak przykryte folią i przygniecione wylewką, nie musi być sterylnie. A i tak miałam to we włosach i zębach i uszach i wszędzie  :sick:

----------


## DEZET

Jakby się zainwestowało parę zł w drut kantalowy do wycinarki samoróbki , to by się nie "kulało" po budowie  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mam 10 metrow drutu, ale nie mam czasu ani weny ani ochoty robic wycinarki  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ma ktos moze sprezyne zewnetrzna do PEXa fi25mm? Chetnie odkupie, od reki. W zadnym markecie budowlanym nie maja, hurtowni instalacyjnych w zyciu nie odwiedzalem. Na allegro oczywiscie sa, ale pomyslalem ze moze ktos ma, i mu lezy zbedna. Ja musze kupic tak czy inaczej, wiec jesli komus by zawadzala to biore. Najdalej w srode musze miec ja u siebie wiec kwestia raczej pilna  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

> mam 10 metrow drutu, ale nie mam czasu ani weny ani ochoty robic wycinarki


Gosiu- widzisz i nie grzmisz? Jak można Matkę Inwestorkę w kulkach poniewierać? :big lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Gosiu- widzisz i nie grzmisz? Jak można Matkę Inwestorkę w kulkach poniewierać?


*DEZET* widzisz...Kierownik Inwestor chyba po prostu lubi, jak mu się tam czołgam z tą zmiotką i szufelką pod nogami... :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Bez komentaza... 

JAk mowilem ze trzeba zrobic przyzad do ciecie to bylo "po co" "do czego" " a nozem nie wystarczy" itp itd. Teraz to juz mam to gdzies  :smile:  Nie bedzie wycinarki... moze do elewacji sie zmobilizuje, ale nie wczesniej.

Mam nowe znienawidzone slowo, i w sumie to wysuwa sie na czolowke znienawidzonych...
Zabierzcie dzieci sprzed monitorow bo uprzedzam, jest to slowo wyjatkowo obrzydliwe...








P A K U Ł Y    :sick:  :spam: 



Dzis mi sie na 100% przysnia...

----------


## Jarek.P

Eeeee, przesadzasz, pakuły fajne są  :smile:  
Jak są równo wyczesane, to zupełnie jak rozwiane włosie hożej, klasycznej polskiej blond-dziewoi (takiej od rumianych policzków i nóżek bosych, co to prosto z porannej rosy do kurnika kury karmić...), sam miód  :Lol: 

A tak poważniej, to pakuły robią się fajne zwłaszcza jak się zamiast nich popróbuje taśmy teflonowej i potem parę razy akcji zatytułowanych "dlaczego na ścianie rosną mi prawdziwki" przeżyje  :smile: 

Pakuły nakręcasz na pastę hydrauliczną? 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Eeeee, przesadzasz, pakuły fajne są  
> Jak są równo wyczesane, to zupełnie jak rozwiane włosie hożej, klasycznej polskiej blond-dziewoi (takiej od rumianych policzków i nóżek bosych, co to prosto z porannej rosy do kurnika kury karmić...), sam miód


Jarek ? Wciagasz cos? Czy moze wcierasz w dziasla ?  :wink: 




> Pakuły nakręcasz na pastę hydrauliczną? 
> 
> J.


Tak.

Duzo tego nie mam, tylko rozdzielacze pozkrecac, ale i tak szalu dostaje...

----------


## rewo66

Zamiast pasty hydraulicznej wystarczy zwykły smar np. Towot. tys się nada ja tak robię. Lepiej mi się z tym pracuje niż z kupioną specjalistyczna pastą. Też nie lubię pakuł vel konopii ale tasma teflonowa to bardzo tymczasowe gówno i nadaje się tylko do czasowego zatamowania powodzi w celu zakupu konopii zwanych także pakułami  :smile:  Niektórzy moi kumple nawijaja pakuły i na to jeszcze dają tasmę teflonowa ale to już zbytek luksusu  :big tongue: 
Tomaszu nie narzekaj znajdą się jeszcze gorsze rzeczy.  :bye:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Ma ktos moze sprezyne zewnetrzna do PEXa fi25mm? Chetnie odkupie, od reki. W zadnym markecie budowlanym nie maja, hurtowni instalacyjnych w zyciu nie odwiedzalem. Na allegro oczywiscie sa, ale pomyslalem ze moze ktos ma, i mu lezy zbedna. Ja musze kupic tak czy inaczej, wiec jesli komus by zawadzala to biore. Najdalej w srode musze miec ja u siebie wiec kwestia raczej pilna


http://www.bimsplus.com.pl/?k=strony_s&ns=133&pns=81
Wiem, że tu mogą mieć, ponieważ sprzedają rury PEX o takiej średnicy  :wink:  Do czego taka średnica?

----------


## netbet

no własnie... do czego Ci taki pex?
ogrzewanie? podejście do rodzielacza? jakiś coś?

dobra rada ( przećwiczona  :Lol:  ) ...rób w miedzi i lutuj!  jak najmniej skręcaj! planuj tak instalkę  jej łączenia żebyś mógł fragmenty demontować ( kłaniają sie śrubunki )

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sprezyne juz mam - wlasnie w BIMs wczoraj kupilem.

PEX 25 jest na zasilanie obu rozdzielaczy, oba konce kazdej rurki powyzej posadzki.

----------


## Gosia_A

hej hop :smile: 
nie mogę nie napisać...Tomek niedawno mi doniósł, że dojechały do niego do pracy dziś...NASZE DRZWI!!!!!! normalnie już nie mogę się ich doczekać :big lol: ale jestem ciekawa, jak się prezentują na żywo...rety, rety, niech już będzie ta 17:00... :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Sami te drzwi wstawiacie jak zrozumiałem.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tak, sami. Z tym ze oczywiscie dopiero po posadzkach.

----------


## Dafi Pe

podejście można też zrobić w PP, ale jak już masz wąż do tego, to rób z tego co masz :wink: . A kształtki zaciskane, czy skręcane na śrubunki?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Przy rozdzielaczu mam zawor 1" ze srubunkiem i do niego kolano 1"-->PEX25 skrecane. Na kazdym rozdzielaczy po 2 takie zestawy.

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

No i jak te drzwi, :smile:  wszystko OK?

----------


## Reze

No, pokaż już te drzwi  :smile: 
Chciałoby się w nie zapukać.

----------


## Gosia_A

drzwi wydają się śliczne, wydają się, bo niestety ich nie rozpakowaliśmy całych, bo nie mamy ich gdzie przetrzymywać takich rozpakowanych, a jest to "profesjonalnie" teraz zrobione/zabezpieczone, więc szkoda nam było je odpakowywać tak zupełnie. Rozcięliśmy tylko kawałek streczu, aby sprawdzić kolor, zajrzeć, czy nie są uszkodzone, porysowane itp. i zastreczowaliśmy ponownie :wink: 
kolor jest naprawdę super-jak dla mnie idealny, drzwi wydają się bardzo porządne, starannie wykonane...a i klamka baaardzo mi się podoba...

poza tym...ja walczę z przeziębieniem, Tomek dziubie przy rurkach, może w weekend nadrobię zaległości zdjęciowe :smile:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

A to gratuluję dobrego zakupu, już nie mogę doczekać montażu. Mam nadzieję, że jaką fotkę wrzucicie :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zaczalem rozkladac podlogowke... fajne to  :smile: 

Jedyna niefajna czynnosc to rozkladanie folii pod rurki... zwija sie ciagle, fatalnie sie tnie nozykiem... ciagle sie przesowa, kratki nie chca pasowac itp...

Ale rurki juz ida fajnie  :smile:  I bez wiekszego problemu mozna to robic jednoosobowo z 200 metrowej rolki... tylko metode trzeba miec  :wink: 
Turlanie calej rolki zdecydowanie odpada. Szpula sie rozypuje, przewraca i jest dupa. Zdecydowanie lepiej jest rzucic cala rolke na srodek pomieszczenia i sobie rozwijac w miare ukladania sciezek. Po dojsciu do srodka pomieszczenia wystraczy rolke przewrocic "na plecy" i jedziemy powrot w przeciwna strone.

Jedyne co mnie troche porazilo to ilosc spinek jakie zuzylem... 200 sztuk na sama tylko kuchnie, 61 metrow rorki.  

Jutro zebranie w szkole wiec pewnie nie uda sie nic podciagnac, ale moze we wtorek polozymy jadalnie...

----------


## Gosia_A

> Jedyna niefajna czynnosc to rozkladanie folii pod rurki... zwija sie ciagle, fatalnie sie tnie nozykiem... ciagle sie przesowa, kratki nie chca pasowac itp...


dlatego jest to zadanie dla podwładnych :big lol:  swoją drogą...faktycznie wymaga cierpliwości i opanowania  :wink: 

zdjęć niestety brak...jakoś nie było kiedy

----------


## netbet

> Zaczalem rozkladac podlogowke... fajne to 
> 
> Jedyna niefajna czynnosc to rozkladanie folii pod rurki... zwija sie ciagle, fatalnie sie tnie nozykiem... ciagle sie przesowa, kratki nie chca pasowac itp...
> 
> ..


..folię przypinaj w rogach tymi spinkami do rur a pasy foli sklejaj tasmą klejącą ... nic się nie przesunie.
tnij nozyczkami a nie nożem..

pozdro
NETbet

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ..folię przypinaj w rogach tymi spinkami do rur a pasy foli sklejaj tasmą klejącą ... nic się nie przesunie.
> tnij nozyczkami a nie nożem..
> 
> pozdro
> NETbet



Przypinamy ocynkowanymi papiakami  :smile:  pasy oczywiscie sklejamy szeroka tasma bezbarwna, Gosia ciela nozyczkami a mnie nie chcialo sie isc do domu wiec cialem czym popadnie (czytaj: nozykiem)

----------


## Dafi Pe

Wiem, że to może zbyt późno, ale może przyda się następnym czytającym dziennik - kładąc na styropian folię nieodzowna jest taśma dwustronna. Nakleja się ją na styropian na początku rozwijanego odcinka, przykleja/przykłada odpowiednio do miejsca z którego rozciągamy oraz do sąsiedniego pasa folii i lecimy do docelowego miejsca. Tam odcinamy folię na odp. długości, przyklejamy taśmę dwustronną i gotowe. Brałem udział w tym roku przy wykonywaniu ogrzewania podłogowego na hali o pow. 700 m2  i tam się trochę narozwijałem tej folii.

Co ile cm robisz pętlę? My tam robiliśmy co 10 cm ze względu na kubaturę pomieszczenia :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dafi, dzieki za rade.

Rozstawy rurek jade wg projektu, od 10 do 30 cm, zaleznie od pomieszczenia, rodzaju posadzki, kubatury, liczby okien, oczekiwanej temperatury i diabli wiedza co tam jeszcze ASOLT bral pod uwage  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

no i stało się...Inwestorka mama Małgorzata od dzisiaj objęła nowe stanowisko: zostałam przewodniczącą Trójki Klasowej Rodziców Id :big grin: 
a co...trzeba się udzielać (ponoć, im więcej obowiązków, tym lepsza organizacja :wink: )

----------


## asolt

> Dafi, dzieki za rade.
> 
> Rozstawy rurek jade wg projektu, od 10 do 30 cm, zaleznie od pomieszczenia, rodzaju posadzki, kubatury, liczby okien, oczekiwanej temperatury i diabli wiedza co tam jeszcze ASOLT bral pod uwage


Czy diabli wiedzą co brałem jeszcze pod uwagę tego nie wiem. Najwazniejsze do obliczen są straty w danym pomieszczeniu, rodzaj wykonczenia podłogi, temperatura pomieszcznia, umiesjcowienie (podłoga na gruncie, strop miedzykondygnacyjny, strop zewnętrzny, itd.) max dlugosci pętli, dT (przechłodzenie) oraz jakosc izolacji termicznej pod pętlami oraz temp zasilania. I to by było na tyle.

----------


## asti

> no i stało się...Inwestorka mama Małgorzata od dzisiaj objęła nowe stanowisko: zostałam przewodniczącą Trójki Klasowej Rodziców Id
> a co...trzeba się udzielać (ponoć, im więcej obowiązków, tym lepsza organizacja)


U mnie też Id... mam nadzieję, że nie dostapię zaszczytu w tym roku  :wink:  Byłam 2 lata temu w przedszkolu  :smile: 


Pytanie mam do Was: czy macie zamiar ocieplać w tym roku dom? Czy będziecie zimować mury?

jak dostaniemy kredyt, chcemy robić dach, okna, ogrodzenie i ocieplenie właśnie.

A dużo osób przekonuje mnie, że z tym ociepleniem to zły kierunek....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Asti, chetnie bysmy ocieplili... ale nie damy rady tego finansowo udzwignac niestety.

W przypadku scian, stropu, posadzki na gruncie bedzie to juz nawet druga zima bez cieplego grafitowego wdzianka... tyle ze pod dachem z oknami i drzwiami. Bede tam oczywiscie dziubal, mam nagrzewnice gazowa wiec sadze ze nie bedzie zle.

Tyle ze podlogowke musimy napompowac powietrzem zamiast wody a prztlacze wody zostawiamy na wiosne.

----------


## Gosia_A

aktualne zdjęcia...

----------


## Jarek.P

Zabezpieczcie te cegły do tynków/wylewek, bo szkoda, żeby wam to upaprali. W kibelmarketach można kupić tekturę w rolce do zabezpieczania przed malowaniem i folię streczową w beli. Owinąć jednym i drugim i powinno wystarczyć.

J.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Fajnie to wygląda, bardzo elegancko rozłożone  :smile: . Tylko zastanawia mnie - pewnie będzie to głupie pytanie, ale czy dawaliście piankę dylatacyjną pod ściany?
Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc

Slupki odpakowalismy na czas ukladania styropianu i pdlogowki zeby sobie spokojnie podeschly oraz... zeby sie nimi nacieszyc :smile:  Generalnie od czasu kiedy zostaly wymurowane byly ciagle zabezpieczne i oczywiscie jak juz skonczymy prace "czyste" to znowu je zabezpieczymy, barek oraz scianke kominkowa tez.

Dylatacji nie ukladalismy, to w swoim zakresie i cenie maja panowie od wylewek. Uzgodnilem z nimi ze wola zrobic to sami bo: maja sprawdzona tasme, bo wiedza jak to zrobic najsprawniej, bo pewnie costam sobie ekstra na tej tasmie przytna, bo dla mnie to tez mniej bawienia sie  :smile:  A skoro i tak beda robic ciecia dylatacyjne w progach i na podzialach plyt grzewczych to niech sobie przy scianach tez poukladaja. 

Dzis niestety nie powalczylem za dlugo... pokonal mnie bardzo przyziemny powod - skonczyla sie tasma klejaca do sklejania folii a ze bylo juz pozno to nie chcialo mi sie jechac  :smile:

----------


## nita83

Jak zawsze, idealnie, dokładnie, czyściutko. Podziwiam  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Dylatacji nie ukladalismy, to w swoim zakresie i cenie maja panowie od wylewek. Uzgodnilem z nimi ze wola zrobic to sami bo: maja sprawdzona tasme, bo wiedza jak to zrobic najsprawniej, bo pewnie costam sobie ekstra na tej tasmie przytna, bo dla mnie to tez mniej bawienia sie  A skoro i tak beda robic ciecia dylatacyjne w progach i na podzialach plyt grzewczych to niech sobie przy scianach tez poukladaja.



A to dobrze  :smile:   U znajomego "fachowcy" od posadzek zapomnieli o taśmie, a potem było wielkie zdziwienie jak posadzka po uruchomieniu podłogówki zaczęła pękać  :Confused:   W tym roku robicie posadzki?

PS: taśma dwustronna robi?  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tasmy dwustronnej nie uzywamy, jakos przyjela sie nam juz technologia z papiakami  :wink: 

Posadzki planowalismy wylac do konca wrzesnia ale bedziemy mieli jakis tydzien, moze 2 tygodnie poslizgu. Zeszlo nam ze styropianem troche dluzej niz sadzilismy. W kazdym razie ekipa jest umowiona i na bierzaco informowana o ewentualnych poslizgach.

----------


## max-maniacy

> Jak zawsze, idealnie, dokładnie, czyściutko. Podziwiam


podpisuję się obiema...
pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kolejna petla gotowa - salon




Pytanie: z jaka sila dokrecac zlaczki PEX'ow przy rozdzielaczu? Klucz jest zacny wiec i moment moge przylozyc spory... no i boje sie ze zerwe gwint...

----------


## BrodowskiG

przykrec lekko i tam gdzie zobaczysz wode dociągniesz

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Proba szczelnosci bedzie na sprezonym powietrzu. Nie moge zalac woda bo tej zimy jeszcze nie bedzie grzane.

----------


## BrodowskiG

nie da się wydmuchać wody kompresorem?
ewentualnie jak ciśnienie powietrza spadnie to wszystkie proporcjonalnie dokręcaj, ewentualnie wycieki możesz zlokalizować jakimiś mydlinami albo ludwikiem, sa też specjalne preparaty, używa je sie do sprawdzania instalacji gazowych, po  prostu robią się bąbelki

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dol skonczylem. Dzis juz mi sie nie chce ale moze Gosia wklei jakies zdjecie.

Zdjecia (gowniane bo z telefonu)

wiatrolap:


lazienka dol:


widok na lazienke, po prawej drzwi do wiatrolapu, po lewej wejscie do pokoiku


dolny rozdzielacz


rozne


a takie oto bydladtko nas odwiedzilo, skutecznie wyhamowujac wszelkie prace  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pierwsza petla na gorze ulozona - w naszej sypialni.

Potwierdzilem tez dzis termin na posadzki - 4 pazdziernika, wiec juz za poltora tygodnia... trzeba sie bedzie solidnie sprezyc

----------


## Kwitko

Pięknie idzie! Piesek Wasz czy gość? Cudny  :yes: 
A co Ty Tomaszu będziesz zimą robił? Bo czytam, że ogrzewania nie odpalasz.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Pięknie idzie! Piesek Wasz czy gość? Cudny 
> A co Ty Tomaszu będziesz zimą robił? Bo czytam, że ogrzewania nie odpalasz.



Pies jest mojego brata.

Tymczasem niestety jest drobny blad przy podlogowce. Nie zwrocilem na to uwagi, i nie przyszlo mi do glowy aby zapytac, ale zasilanie poszczegolnych pomieszczen powinno byc poprowadzone w otulinie. Trzeba to uzupelnic.

Tymczasem tylko sie upewnilem ze decyzja aby zlecic projekt i obliczenia fachowcowi byla jak najbardziej sluszna. Malo tego ze projekt jest zrobiony rzetelnie, ze na kazde moje pytanie jest odpowiedz to jeszcze w razie zauwazenia koniecznosci poprawek mamy od razu taka informacje.

Gdyby ktokolwiek z czytajacych ten DB mial watpliwosc lub klopot komu powierzyc obliczenia i proejkt swojego ogrzewania to podpowiadam, ASOLT zrobi to doskonale.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Klalem i wyzywalem na pakuly... i slusznie...

Napompowalem dzis rurki na parterze sprezonym powietrzem. Napompowalem 5 atmosfer i poszedlem na obiad. Po godzinie bylo 3,8...

W instalacji ciesnienie spadlo a mi gwaltownie skoczylo. Dopompowalem do 5 i zaczalem sprawdzac polaczenia woda z plynem do naczyn... no i coz... wszytskie miejsca przy rozdzielaczu gdzie skrecalem zlaczki na pakuly i paste "ciekly"... wszytskie, bez wyjatku.

Musialem calosc rozkrecic, wyczyscic i posrkrecac ponownie na tasme teflonowa... i teraz jest dobrze. Napompowalem o 20 znow na 5 atmosfer i po 2 godzinach manometr ani drgnie, a woda mydlana nigdzie nie "babli"...

Jutro niestety pewnie czeka mnie to samo na gorze...

W zyciu sie juz nie dam namowic na pakuly...

----------


## DEZET

Zaraz pewnie będą głosy, że coś źle kręciłeś te tfu... pakuły  :wink:  Od jakichś 15 lat używam taśmy teflonowej i nigdy mi nic nie ciekło.No i estetyka też gra rolę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No napeewno zle skrecilem... gdybym skrecil dobrze to by byly szczelne...  :smile:  Ale, skoro tasme teflonowa skrecilem dobrze juz przy pierwszym podejsciu to znaczy ze dla laika jest bardziej "user friendly", oraz, o czym juz wspomniales wyglada o niebo bardziej estetycznie  :smile: 

W kazdym razie cisnienie po nocy nie spadlo - trzyma 5 atmosfer... co mnie niezmiernie cieszy  :smile: 

Martwi mnie natomiast ze niestety gorny rozdzielacz tez musze rozkrecic i poprawic na teflon (choc na razie nie wiem czy cieknie... ale chyba nalezy przyjac ze tak), a aby to zrobic musze go niestety wyciagnac z szafki, bo w przeciwienstwie do szafki dolnej na gorze jest bardzo ciasno.

Dotarly tez wczoraj otuliny na rury ktore ASOLT zalecil, wiec po poukladaniu calosci i kontroli szczelnosci calej juz instalacji musimy jeszcze czesc rurek "ogacic".

Panowie posadzkarze wczoraj dzwonili zmienic termin... o dziwo nie na pozniejszy! Przyjada dzien wczesniej czyli juz w czwartek.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Generalnie teflon nie jest zły. Niestety moim zdaniem nie nadaje się do przykręcania takich elementów jak krany, gdzie trzeba czasem popuszczać lub dokręcać, by go odpowiednio ustawić - wtedy teflon przestaje być szczelny, więc do takich prac najlepiej nadają się pakuły. Teflonem często doszczelnia się cieknące syfony  :wink:  Generalnie zamiast pakuł lub teflonu lubię robić tym - nicią uszczelniającą :http://www.loctite.pl/kompletna-list...UID=000001FDDV  (żadna kryptoreklama  :wink: )
 - ma właściwości jak pakuły, a robi się szybciej i nie trzeba się bawić w dobieranie odpowiedniej ilości pakuł  :wink:  

A miałeś "pokaleczone" gwinty przed nawijaniem pakuł? Jeśli nie, to możliwe, że znam przyczynę nieszczelności pakuł  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A miałeś "pokaleczone" gwinty przed nawijaniem pakuł? Jeśli nie, to możliwe, że znam przyczynę nieszczelności pakuł



Nieeeenooo staaaryyy... no blagam...  :smile:  Bez wstepnego instruktazu na youtube nie zabieram sie do zadnej roboty. Gwinty kaleczylem brzeszczotem osobiscie.

Tymczasem cisnienie puscilem tez na 5 (z 6) petli na gorze. Jest niezle, o dziwo na gorze pakuly trzymaja szczelnosc na wszytskich polaczeniach.

Podsumowujac: instalacja (bez 1 petli) napompowana do 5 atmosfer (dol od wczoraj, gora od dzis od poludnia) na razie trzyma pieknie szczelnosc  :big grin:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Nieeeenooo staaaryyy... no blagam...  Bez wstepnego instruktazu na youtube nie zabieram sie do zadnej roboty. Gwinty kaleczylem brzeszczotem osobiscie.


Wybacz, nie chciałem poddać Twoich zdolności w wątpliwość  :smile: . Po prostu zdarzało się, że nawet kaleczone fabrycznie gwinty trzeba było poprawiać brzeszczotem  :wink: 

Powodzenia z dalszymi pracami  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Wybacz


Wielkodusznie wybaczam  :wink: 




> Po prostu zdarzało się, że nawet kaleczone fabrycznie gwinty trzeba było poprawiać brzeszczotem


A tak tak, czesc gwintow byla faktycznie fabrycznie ponacinana, ale poprawialem brzeszczotem wszytskie.

Tak czy inaczej sytuacja wyglada tak ze dol caly wymienilem na teflon i jest ok, a na gorze po dokreceniu delikatnym jednego zlacza tez o dziwo jest ok na pakulach  :big grin: 




> Powodzenia z dalszymi pracami


A dziekuje! Prawdopodobnie zyczenia byly szczere bo skonczylem ukladanie rurek, nadmuchalem calosc i wyglada na to ze jest ok. Wszelkie polaczenia sprawdzilem woda mydlana, nigdzie nie widac jakichkolwiek wyciekow, zarowno na polaczeniach na teflon/pakuly jak i na zlaczkach rurek PEX/rozdzielacz. Manometr pokazuje 5 atmosfer i miejmy nadzieje ze tak zostanie  :smile: 

Jutro musze pouzupelniac otuliny i zaszalowac klatke schodowa aby posadzkarze mieli zapewniony front robot.

W poniedzialek natomiast chyba pojade po cement.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No i sa Panowie posadzkarze. Pojawili sie juz dzis wieczorem i spia u nas na budowie... Troche hardcore, bo mamy tam raptem 8 stopni z rana, ale twierdza ze to dla nich zaden problem. Wstawilismy im do pokoiku farelke i poszli spac :smile:  

To trzecia ekipa na naszej budowie (po cieslach i okniarzach) i mam nadzieje ze sprawdza sie nie gorzej...

W rurkach cisnienie od soboty spadlo z 5 atmosfer do 4,9-4,8 atmosfery. Przy czym spadla tez temperatura w domu o prawie 10 stopni. W kazdy razie pytalem fachowca czy taki spadek powinien mnie zaniepokoic (oczywiscie po tym jak znow oblecialem wszelkie polaczenia woda mydlana bez zadnego widocznego skutku w postaci babelkow) i powinienem pzelozyc betonowanie, ale nie - taki spadek to zaden spadek  :smile: 

Podsumowujac: po jutrze bedziemy mieli posadzki  :big grin:  HA!

----------


## asti

> Podsumowujac: po jutrze bedziemy mieli posadzki  HA!


Tomku, trzymam kciuki  :smile:  
Pozwalam sobie na komentarz, bo na bieżąco obserwuję Wasze zmagania. I jestem pełna podziwu  :big grin: 

U nas cisza spokój. Skutecznie zatrzymała nas tragedia kredytowa. I nie dzieje się nic...

Może jeszcze chwilunia, jeszcze momencik... 

Pozdrawiam i czekam na fotorelację!
ewa

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Panowie dzialaja od rana (czyli nie zamarzli w nocy :smile: ) Zostal im jeszcze jeden pokoj i korytarz na gorze a potem schodza na dol. Ciekaw jestem ile dadza rade dzis zrobic...

----------


## nita83

może to Morsy?  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

może właśnie zmarzli i tak zasuwają, bo się w ten sposób rozgrzewają. 
najważniejsze, że robota się kręci i za chwilę będziecie mieli podłogi.  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pierwszy dzien z glowy.

Gora jest juz na gotowo, na dole jest polowa na gotowo. Niestety nie bylo szans aby zrobili calosc.

W kazdym razie jak sobie popatrzylem jak to wyglada na gorze to najchetniej juz jutro by tam wniosl plytki do ulozenia  :smile:  Przepieknie jest  :smile: 


A cisneinie w rurociagu prawie wrocilo do poziomu 5 atmosfer. Podejrzewam ze hydratacja betonu na zatopionej juz czesci rurociagu ogrzewa rurki i stad cisnienie wzroslo.

Ekipa Morsow okolo 20.30 zakonczyla dzien pracy i udala sie na spoczynek w naszym "goscinnym pokoiku"  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mamy posadzki  :big grin: 

Wprawdzie jeszcze teraz Panowie zacieraja dol ale calosc jest juz polozona, wypoziomowana i pocieta tam gdzie trzeba. Zdjecia jakies moze wieczorem sie uda wkleic, tyle ze na razie tylko robione z zewnatrz bo nie chcemy po tym chodzic aby nie naruszyc. Wzglednie bezpiecznie bedzie mozna wejsc jutro.


edit



niskie progi  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

rozpakowaliśmy do końca nasze drzwi...piękne są!!!!!!!!

z małym błędem-wgłębieniem od wewnętrznej strony, ale biorąc pod uwagę ich cenę-zupełnie nam to nie przeszkadza :wink:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Są cudowne.. naprawdę.. przepiękne..

----------


## Dafi Pe

elegancko  :big grin:  Jakie dalsze plany? Pewnie ściany...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Najpierw musze uszczelnic szczyty, nastepnie wstawic drzwi. Potem nalezalo by polozyc pierwsza warstwe welny na poddaszu... i dopiero pozniej bedziemy myslec o scianach...

Podliczylismy tez koszty do dnia dzisiejszego...

brakuje nam 4 tysiecy do 130 kawalkow... Malo? duzo? Dla nas duzo... choc z drugiej strony to jeszcze az 74 tysiace do planowanego limitu  :big grin: 

w tej kwocie mamy dom (156 metrow calkowitej powierzchni) w stanie zamknietym, z kompletem instalacji, oknami, drzwiami, wylewkami, wszystkie papiery, pozwolenia itp, kazdy jeden gowniany koleczek, srubka, nozyk i rolka tasmy rowniez w cenie, narzedzia, przyczepka, wypozyczalnie i rekawice robocze - WSZYSTKO

----------


## rewo66

,Dobry wynik a nawet b. dobry . Trzymajcie tak dalej  :big grin:  :yes:

----------


## nita83

gratuluję wylewek. Przepiękne drzwi.

----------


## max-maniacy

świetne te drzwi.  :yes: 
są całe drewniane, czy w środku mają jakiś inny wypełniacz?
wiecie coś o ich izolacyjności?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Skrzydlo ma dookola ramiak szerokosci 12cm i w srodku kaseton wypelniony styropianem. W kasetonie osadzone sa szyby zespolone.

strona producenta

http://www.euro-door.pl/

----------


## max-maniacy

> Skrzydlo ma dookola ramiak szerokosci 12cm i w srodku kaseton wypelniony styropianem. W kasetonie osadzone sa szyby zespolone.
> 
> strona producenta
> 
> http://www.euro-door.pl/


dzięki Tomaszu :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Wynik finansowy bardzo dobry. I drzwi też fajne  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

> brakuje nam 4 tysiecy do 130 kawalkow... Malo? duzo? Dla nas duzo... choc z drugiej strony to jeszcze az 74 tysiace do planowanego limitu


Ja dodam tylko, że wcale nie oszczędzaliśmy na wszystkim...tzn. staraliśmy się, ale stwierdziliśmy, że nie na wszystkim warto. Przykład: okna nie należały do tanich :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

hmmmm.. no fakt, na wszytskim nie oszczedzalismy...

Lista rzeczy na ktorych nie oszczedzalismy
1. okna
2. instalacja CO

koniec listy  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> hmmmm.. no fakt, na wszytskim nie oszczedzalismy...
> 
> Lista rzeczy na ktorych nie oszczedzalismy
> 1. okna
> 2. instalacja CO
> 
> koniec listy


a na prądzie oszczędzaliśmy Panie Tomaszu?z pewnością NIEEE...nadproża można było z cegły sobie dziubać, beton kręcić w betoniarce, za wszelkie transporty nie płacić, dach samemu odeskować i papę położyć...mam wymieniać dalej?;-P

----------


## rewo66

:big lol:  Brawo Gosia_A

----------


## max-maniacy

mam pytanie odnośnie więźby. a konkretnie ile kosztowała Was ekipa cieśli i jak długo zeszło im z robotą?
może być na priv, jak nie chcesz tu pisać. 
dzięki  :smile: 

a firma od drzwi, to widzę, że jakaś nasza lokalna.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Za wykonanie wiezby ekipa wziela 3600 PLN
Dodatkowo za deskowanie i polozenie papy placilismy 2200 PLN
Dodatkowo zamiast blach laczacych uzywali wkretow ciesielskich ktore kupili sami i na koniec przedstawili za nie fakture. Wyszlo ok 400 zlotych, kupili wiecej, ale czesc zostala wiec zwrocili je do hurtowni i policzyli tylko za te wykozystane.

Dachu mamy jakos 200 metrow kwadratowych.

Calosc zajela im 6 dni, zaczeli w poniedzialek, skonczyli w sobote wieczorem. Sama wiezbe stawiali do czwartku chyba, potem zaczeli deskowanie.

Kierownik nie mial zadnych zastrzezen dotyczacych ich pracy i wykonania wiezby. 

Bralismy od nich rowniez drewno.

----------


## asti

Tomku, Gosiu - gratuluje wylewek  :smile:  (i cichaczem zazdraszczam  :wink:  ).
I pytanie za 100 punktów: dlaczego w pierwszej kolejności wylewki, a nie tynki?
W głowie mi się utarło, że taka ma byc kolejność...


Drzwi - prześliczne!!!!! Zajrzałam na stronkę producenta i widzę, że "mój" kolor też jest  :wink: 
My preferujemy brąz. Takie też będą okna  :smile: 


Gratuluję wyniku finansowego. I życzę dalszych sukcesów na tym placu boju  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wylewki dlatego ze... tynkow nie bedzie  :smile:  Na calosci bede kleil plyty GK wiec najpierw trzeba bylo zrobic posadzke aby plyty nie naciagnely wilgoci.

----------


## netbet

> Wylewki dlatego ze... tynkow nie bedzie  Na calosci bede kleil plyty GK wiec najpierw trzeba bylo zrobic posadzke aby plyty nie naciagnely wilgoci.


ee... to kolejny mit który mogę obalić.
robiłem wylewki na piętrze przy zrobionych skosach i sufitach.
na częsci ścian też były płyty...

nic się nie stało, nic nie wypaczyło...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ee... to kolejny mit który mogę obalić.
> robiłem wylewki na piętrze przy zrobionych skosach i sufitach.
> na częsci ścian też były płyty...
> 
> nic się nie stało, nic nie wypaczyło...



mit czy nie, mam juz posadzki wylane  :smile:

----------


## asti

> Wylewki dlatego ze... tynkow nie bedzie  Na calosci bede kleil plyty GK wiec najpierw trzeba bylo zrobic posadzke aby plyty nie naciagnely wilgoci.




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa  :smile:  w te mańke  :wink: 

Robisz tak bo wygodniej  (??), czy taniej?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaa  w te mańke 
> 
> Robisz tak bo wygodniej  (??), czy taniej?



Taniej, czyli dla nas wygodniej  :smile: 

Po za tym laik bez doswiadczenia jak ja plyty moze poprzyklejac sam (kleil bede na klej w piance jak Bure Kocury). Kupie sobie podnosnik do plyt i w pojedynke opierdziele i sufity na parterze i poddasze (a podnosnik sie potem odsprzeda :smile: ). Z tynkowaniem to by nie przeszlo, sam bym sie nie podjal, a wykonawcy na naszej budowie wybitni mnie irytuja  :smile:  Zawsze chodzi im o to samo - chca od nas kase, a to mnie wkurza  :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

dziękuję za odpowiedź.  :smile: 
pytam, bo jeśli chcielibyśmy to jeszcze w tym roku robić, to nie wiadomo, czy miałby mąż pomocnika. a nawet jeśli, to też nie wiem, czy we dwóch dadzą radę.
dlatego tak chociaż orientacyjnie chciałam wiedzieć. bo może trzeba będzie brać ekipę.

----------


## rewo66

Z tym podnosnikiem do płyt też tak kombinowałem. Ale jak przyszło co do czego to szkoda mi było kasy na kupowanie. Kupic zawsze łatwo trochę trudniej to później sprzedać. Sprokurowałem sobie własnoręczny podnośnik z odpadów pobudowlanych (drewno) i biurowych (kółka od fotela)  :yes: 

Klejenie płyt to pikus ale pogipsowanie tego i szlifowanie szczególnie sufitów do przyjemnych już nie należy, Ja to mam już za sobą uff całe szczęscie. Zyczę równych powierzchni  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

I ja myślałem o podnośniku do GK - ale... szkoda kasy. Raptem do podwieszenia na parterze mam 22 płyty. W 2 osoby lub za pomocą samorobnego podnośnika spokojnie dasz radę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Na parterze mamy jakies 100m2 sufitu, drugie tyle liczac skosy pewnie sie uzbiera na gorze. Przyjmuje ze bede to robil sam - zeby sie nie przeliczyc...  :wink: 

Aby taki podnosnik zrobic tez cos trzeba miec, z "niczego" raczej nie powstanie. Potrzeba na to poswiecic tez troche czasu, wazna jest tez ergonomia, pozniejsza wygoda i tempo pracy...

Wypozyczenie takiego podnosnika to koszt kolo 20-25 PLN na dobe (pomine juz transporty), zakup na wlasnosc to 450 PLN (nowy).
Uwazam ze bez wiekszego problemu udalo by sie taki wynalazek, po 1 robocie "puscic" za 60-70% ceny zakupowej... Zatem koszt wygodnej, szybkiej i wzglednie bezpiecznej pracy to jakies 150-180 zlotych. Uwazam ze sprawa jednak jest warta rozwazenia...

----------


## Dafi Pe

podnośnik do płyt wydaje się być dobrym zakupem - nie musisz nikogo angażować  :wink:  Z tego co widziałem Netbet też miał podnośnik, ale swojej produkcji i jak widać działał  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

> Na parterze mamy jakies 100m2 sufitu, drugie tyle liczac skosy pewnie sie uzbiera na gorze. Przyjmuje ze bede to robil sam - zeby sie nie przeliczyc... 
> 
> Aby taki podnosnik zrobic tez cos trzeba miec, z "niczego" raczej nie powstanie. Potrzeba na to poswiecic tez troche czasu, wazna jest tez ergonomia, pozniejsza wygoda i tempo pracy...
> 
> Wypozyczenie takiego podnosnika to koszt kolo 20-25 PLN na dobe (pomine juz transporty), zakup na wlasnosc to 450 PLN (nowy).
> Uwazam ze bez wiekszego problemu udalo by sie taki wynalazek, po 1 robocie "puscic" za 60-70% ceny zakupowej... Zatem koszt wygodnej, szybkiej i wzglednie bezpiecznej pracy to jakies 150-180 zlotych. Uwazam ze sprawa jednak jest warta rozwazenia...


Oki każdy robi jak uważa.  :smile:  
Inaczej "Wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku"  :wink:

----------


## asti

> Oki każdy robi jak uważa.  
> Inaczej "Wolnoć Tomku w swoim domku"



lubię to  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Ciekawe, że na znanym portalu nie ma żadnego używanego podnośnika. :wink:

----------


## rewo66

> Ciekawe, że na znanym portalu nie ma żadnego używanego podnośnika.


No właśnie. Ciekawe dlaczego? Czyżby używane sprzedawały się jak ciepłe bułeczki !! Albo DEZET szukasz na niewłaściwym portalu  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pojawia sie ich malo i schodza sprawnie. Sprawdz w zakonczonych, na kazdej aukcji pojawia sie od kilku do kilkunastu licytujacych.

----------


## Gosia_A

haaaaaaaa! :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

chyba nie zaszkodzi, jak jeszcze raz napiszę, że świetne te drzwi.  :yes: 
pytanie do inwestora: jaką wysokość macie ściany kolankowej?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

3,5 bloczka + wieniec 24 + 2cm zaprawy murarskiej pod pierwszym bloczkiem, czyli 2+3,5x24+24 = 110 cm od poziomu stropu

----------


## max-maniacy

dzięki za odpowiedź  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzis temat trudny i delikatny... RELIGIA

Nasz 6 latek jak wiadomo trafil od wrzesnia do szkoly... 
a w szkole jak to w szkole, zajecia sa rozne i niekoniecznie mozna sobie wybierac  :wink: 
Jest wiec oczywiscie rowniez religia (a jakze, 2 razy w tygodniu... na bogato...)
Jako ze osobiscie naleze raczej do tej czesci stada owiec o rogach dlugich i kreconych oraz futrze czarnym jak ziemia, nie szczegolnie jakos sie do tego przedmiotu przykladam  :wink: 

No ale akos tak sie stalo, ze sprawdzajac dzis Mlodemu zeszyty, cwiczenia, karty pracy i co tam jeszcze wymyslnego maja, trafil w moje rece zeszyt z kartami pracy z religii...

Ogladam i co widze:
Lekcja 13: Slady Bozych darow - piekno świata
Polecenie: Przypomnij sobie wakacyjne wedrowki, spacery i narysuj to, co zachwycilo Cie najbardziej.

I coz moje dziecko moglo narysowac? No? 
Byl z dziadkami nad morzem, wiec moze wlasnie morze? Zachod slonca, jakis statek, plaze, ptaki...?
Z nami byl nad jeziorem, wiec moze cos w tym kierunku...

Nie. Ani morza, ani jeziora, ani lasu, ani plazy ...

Wiec co ?

BUNKIER  :smile: 

Piekny bunkier, z wierzyczka strzelnicza, solidny  :smile: 


Niby namowilem go zeby moze jeszcze jakis las dorysowal, troche drzew, moze jakiegos lesnego zwierza, przyrody troche... 

Ciekaw jestem czy jak przyjdzie czas na ulubione piosenki to nie skonczy sie wizyta w szkole bo sie Mlody pochwali ze ze starym w samochodzie slucha KAT'a  :big grin:  :stereo:

----------


## rewo66

Bo to młody facet więc trudno by rysował kwiatki, drzewka itp  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

No to by się nasze chłopaki dogadały  :smile:  Wyjątek jest wybitnym specjalistą w zakresie laserów, wieżyczek strzelniczych, wyrzutni plazmowych i nie potrafię nawet tak na poczekaniu przytoczyć, czego jeszcze  :smile: 
On póki co się specjalizuje w dołączaniu tego gdzie się da. Przykład: polecenie w książce (klasa 1): pokoloruj obrus na stole, możesz też na nim dorysować ozdoby. Kolorowanie dziecko sobie odpuściło całkowicie, jako nudne i nieciekawe, natomiast sam obrus został w całości wypełniony batalistycznymi scenami walk robotów...

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wiesz... fakt faktem ze bylismy na urlopie w Bornem Sulinowie, mnie osobiscie wszelkie militarne zabytkie bardzo interesuja, gdybym tylko mogl chetnie wlazlbym do takiego bunkra tudziez szlajal sie po lesie z wykrywaczem metalu... no i chyba sie u Mlodego przyjelo  :smile: 

Tym bardziej ze oboje jestesmy ogromnymi fanami przygod Pana Samochodzika, a przeciez w pierwszym tomie serii nie gdzie indziej tylko w poniemieckich bunkrach wlasnie zostaly odnalezione skradzione dziela sztuki Dziedzica Dunina...

Tak czy inaczej bunkier jest pierwsza klasa  :big grin:  Rzekomo Siostrze zakonnej tez sie "podobal"  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Bo to młody facet więc trudno by rysował kwiatki, drzewka itp


hola, holaaaa!!!!
to syn ogrodniczki, więc kwiatki i drzewka też czasami rysuje, a co!  :wink:  
kto może - proszę trzymać za mnie kciuki w najbliższy czwartek od 11:00. Mam ostatni zakręt do pokonania. Potem laba... :roll eyes: 
albo skończy się ulgowe traktowanie męża i dostanę wreszcie porządną fuchę na budowie... :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

ja będę trzymać. konsekwentnie do końca.
będę mogła sobie potem przypisać część sukcesu SUPER OGRODNICZKI.  :big grin: 
powodzenia Gosiu

----------


## IwaKrzys

Witam
obserwuje twoj dziennik i mam pytanko, odnosnie ocieplenia fundamentow bo chyba cos pisales ze nie ocieplales w pierwszym roku budowy :smile: 
i mam pytanie czy nic sie nie dzialo i ewentualnie jaka to ziemia bo u nas jest piasek i sie zastanawiamy czy moze to w stanie nieocieplonym przezimowac :smile: czy nic sie nie bedzie dzialo bo u nas jest piwnica nie sam fundament, sorki ze tak chaotycznie pisze ale ja tak zawsze :smile: 
bylabym wdzieczna za odpowiedz :wiggle:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

dzis tylko krutko:

wrocilismy. mam zone "dr inż." z wyroznieniem i pekam z dumy  :smile: 

idziemy spac bo padamy na pysk, oboje

pozdrawiamy i dziekujemy za trzymane kciuki  :big grin: 

dr inż. Inwestorka, oraz ja, Inwestor

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Gratulujemy  :smile:

----------


## nita83

:wave:  gratulacje

----------


## Gosia_A

udało się :big lol: 
gratulacje dla mgr inż. Inwestora  :big tongue:  za to, że wytrzymał ze mną - zwłaszcza w ostatnich latach, które nie były łatwe...dziękuję Ci :hug:  
(dla tych, którzy nie doczytali wcześniej - mój szanowny Małżonek cierpi na wrodzoną, udokumentowaną dysgrafię/dysortografię, która nie wynika z Jego niechlujstwa... :wink: 
1...9 :*
dziękuję za kciuki...

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Rozumiem , że zamrożona skrzynka dobrego szampana to w domu na dr. Gosię czekała !!!

GRATULACJE !!!

----------


## bowess

Serdecznie gratuluję Pani dr inż. !!!  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam
> obserwuje twoj dziennik i mam pytanko, odnosnie ocieplenia fundamentow bo chyba cos pisales ze nie ocieplales w pierwszym roku budowy
> i mam pytanie czy nic sie nie dzialo i ewentualnie jaka to ziemia bo u nas jest piasek i sie zastanawiamy czy moze to w stanie nieocieplonym przezimowacczy nic sie nie bedzie dzialo bo u nas jest piwnica nie sam fundament, sorki ze tak chaotycznie pisze ale ja tak zawsze
> bylabym wdzieczna za odpowiedz



Fundamentow nie ocieplalismy jak dotad. Zrobimy to razem z elewacja.

Na zime na wybudowanych wiosna fundamentach staly sciany nosne parteru, na scianach lezal strop oraz staly murki scianki kolankowej. 
Srodek byl zasypany piaskiem, warstwami zageszczony i wylana byla podloga na gruncie (10cm betonu B20).

Nic sie zlego nie stalo. Generalnie mamy grunt piaszczysty i bardzo sucho, jednak czesc ziemii ktora przywiezlismy do podniesienia poziomu gruntu byla nieco gliniasta.

Jak bedzie w przypadku piwnicy to nie wiem. U nas funfament zostanie ocieplony wraz z elawacja - czyli bede musial go odkopac. Nie wyobrazam sobie odkopypywac piwnicy...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Tomku !
> Rozumiem , że zamrożona skrzynka dobrego szampana to w domu na dr. Gosię czekała !!!
> 
> GRATULACJE !!!


Nie  :smile: 

ale na otarcie lez kupilismy welne na pierwsza warstwe na poddasze. Miedzy krokwie pojdzie 15cm welny ISOVER SUPERMATA 0.033, i pozniej kolejne 15 tej samej welny na krokwie poprzecznie.

Do obliczen przyjmowalismy wprawdzie URSE Platinum 0,032 o grubosci 28cm, ale zastepujac ja 30 cm w/w welny i tak uzyskujemy ciut wiekszy opor cieplny, wiec zmiana jest "na plus".

I tutaj pytanie bedzie.

Chce zabudowe poddasza powiesic na wieszakach poddaszowych grzybkowych, ale musialbym je przykrecic juz teraz - przed welna. Skolei wieszaczki typu ES moglbym poprzykrecac pozniej...

Generalnie ISOVER w swoich poradnikach pokazuje raczej grzybki... i chyba tak wlasnie zrobie...  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Gratulacje dla Pani dr. inż  :smile: 
Tomaszu zrób z grzybkami i nie zmieniaj decyzji a będziesz zadowolony  :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

Gosia gratulacje  :hug: 
nie dziwię się, że Tomek pęka z dumy. ani przez chwilę nie wątpiłam, że będzie pełen sukces.

----------


## IwaKrzys

> Fundamentow nie ocieplalismy jak dotad. Zrobimy to razem z elewacja.
> 
> Na zime na wybudowanych wiosna fundamentach staly sciany nosne parteru, na scianach lezal strop oraz staly murki scianki kolankowej. 
> Srodek byl zasypany piaskiem, warstwami zageszczony i wylana byla podloga na gruncie (10cm betonu B20).
> 
> Nic sie zlego nie stalo. Generalnie mamy grunt piaszczysty i bardzo sucho, jednak czesc ziemii ktora przywiezlismy do podniesienia poziomu gruntu byla nieco gliniasta.
> 
> Jak bedzie w przypadku piwnicy to nie wiem. U nas funfament zostanie ocieplony wraz z elawacja - czyli bede musial go odkopac. Nie wyobrazam sobie odkopypywac piwnicy...


dzieki za info wlasnie problem polega na tym czy mozna zostawic niezasypane :smile: 
no nie wiem pomyslimy jeszcze o tym;P

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wieszaki kupione, wkrety kupione... czekam tylko az przyjda wieszaki i zaczynamy  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

Gosiu! Dopiero doczytałam! Gratuluje Pani dr  :smile: 
To co teraz habilitacja?  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

> Wieszaki kupione, wkrety kupione... czekam tylko az przyjda wieszaki i zaczynamy


No to czeka cie niedługa zabawa z profilami. Fajna częśc budowania. Z wełną niestety już jest trochę gorzej. Ale najgorsze to gipsowanie. Dla mnie to była trauma  :big grin: 

Dajesz między krokwie 15cm. Czy to już jest max? czy ewentualnie mozesz dać 18cm? Nie znam szerokości waszych krokwi. 
Powodzenia w ocieplaniu. I zaopatrz się jeszcze w dobrą maseczkę i dobre gogle ochronne to cholerstwo się nieźle pyli. Szczególnie uważaj na oczy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Rewo, krokwie mamy 20cm, ale uznalem ze wole ciut odnizyc poziom sufity na poddaszu niz zmiejszaj przerwe miedzy welna a deskowaniem. 

Na razie damy tylko 1 warstwe welny, aby miec na zime troche cieplej. Pozniej planuje klejenie plyt na dole (na pianke, wiec bedzie sucho) i jak sie uda to uzupelnienie welny, profile i paroizolacje.

e

----------


## rewo66

2 cm dylatacji między deskowaniem a wełną jest wystarczające ale doskonale cię rozumiem  :yes:  
Płyty k-g na klej w piance to dobry wybór. Praca szybsza, czystsza i płyty dają mniej głuchy pogłos niż na tradycyjnym kleju.

----------


## Gosia_A

> Gosiu! Dopiero doczytałam! Gratuluje Pani dr 
> To co teraz habilitacja?


dziękuję Kwitko :smile: 
nie chciałam o tym pisać, ale co tam - będę miała na pamiątkę w dzienniku, gdybym zapomniała kiedy to było... :wink: 
póki co-muszę nadgonić inne sprawy, które zaniedbałam w ostatnim czasie...zobaczymy, co będzie dalej  :wink:  chociaż Tomasz mówi, że już nie może patrzeć na te moje książki i notatki :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czy warto dolozyc kilka PLN do m3 i kupic styropian frezowany na elewacje ?

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Wydaje mi się, że warto.. my mieliśmy z frezem.. zawsze to nie trzeba dwóch warstw kłaść i dodatkowy klej też odpada..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

I wszystko jasne. Dziekuje!

Zatem bedzie 15cm grafitowego 0.031 z frezem na elewacje.

----------


## rewo66

Ja kładłem bez frezu ale teraz dopłaciłbym te parę zł na frez. Suma sumarum wychodzi taniej bo mniej pianki wtedy trzeba.

----------


## Łosiu

Gratulacje za dodatkowe literki przed nazwiskiem  :smile: 

Ile dajecie za grafitowe teraz? (o ile mozna spytac)

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

196 pln + 7,5pln za frez

ceny brutto z FV na 23%
styropian STYROPOZ 031

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Od tygodnia czekam na zakupione wieszaki i juz mlodych dostaje powoli... 

Polozylem welne w jednym pokoju, obilem papiakami wszytskie krokwie aby sobie ulatwic ukladanie welny, ale nie chce tego robic bo bede sie potem mordowal z wieszakami (i tak juz bede sie meczyl w tym jednym pokoju)... ehhh

Gdyby komus przyszlo do glowy kupowac to przez internet to NIE POLECAM firmy IKA BUD z Radwanic. Tydzien temu dostali od nas przelew, w miniona srode udalo mi sie tam dodzwonic i otrzymalem zapewnienie ze "wyszlo wczoraj" (czyli we wtorek 29.10) kurierem. Od tego czasu cisza. Numeru listu nie sa w stanie podac, telefonow nie odbieraja, tylko SMSy dostaje ze albo "sa na spotkaniu" albo "zadzwonia ok 17" i na tym sie konczy kontakt.

tu ich strona na Allegro http://allegro.pl/my_page.php?uid=8996020


Na pocieszenie kupilismy tymczasem okna dachowe  :smile: 
Uznalismy ze nie stac nas na drogie dobre drewniane okna...  i kupilismy tansze PCV  :smile:  Polskie okna produkcji Dobroplastu. Malo o nich opinii w internecie wprawdzie... no ale trudno. Moze my napiszemy jakas opinie dla potomnych zainteresowanych.

Kupilismy model Skylight rozmiar 78x140 z szarym oblachowaniem i szarym kolnierzem. 2 sztuki.
I tu nalezy sie pochwala dla sprzedawcy. Wczoraj okna kupilismy a dzis 15 po 8 bylem juz po rozmowie ze sprzedawca i mialem info ze okna na 100% dzis zostana wyslane, tymczasem kilka minut po 12 byl juz numer listu i teraz okna sa w drodze, jutro maja byc u nas  :smile: 

polecam za sprawna obsluge (i fajne ceny) http://allegro.pl/my_page.php?uid=11357724

----------


## rewo66

Żeby tydzien wysyłać wieszaki grzybkowe to faktycznie nie najlepiej o nich świadczy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzis wreszcie dostalem numer paczki... podobno pierwsza paczka wrocila bo byla zle zaadresowania... taaaa... jasne... no ale dobra, wazne ze sa juz w drodze  :smile: 

Tymczasem dotarly nasze okna  :big grin:  Nie mialem jeszcze okazji aby je rozpakowac, ale i tak jestem pod wrazeniem sprawnego dzialania sprzedawcy.


Chcialbym jeszcze poradzic sie w pewnej nie dajacej mi spokoju kwestii... mianowicie wysokosc pomieszczen... glownie na dole  :smile: 

Aktualnie od posadzki do stropu mamy 2,72m, czyli calkiem sporo. Na to przyjda plytki i zrobi sie 2,7 metra.
Na sciany oraz sufity bedziemy kladli plyty GK. Na scianach na pianke, na sufit na stelazu. W suficie chce ukryc tes jakies punkty swietlne. 
Plyty GK w pobliskim markecie budowlanym dostepne sa w dlugosciach 2, 2,6, oraz 3 metry, przy czym cena plyt 2 i 3 metrowych jest absurdalna w porownaniu do plyt 2,6 metra.  Uwazam ze najbardziej rozsadnym i ekonomicznie uzasadnionym rozwiazaniem bylo by kupowanie na sciany plyt 2,6 metra i wlasnie ta wysokosc przyjac za docelowa wysokosc pomieszczenia.

Wiem ze norma mowi ze ma byc minimum 2,5 metra, wiec tu mamy warunek spelniony... ale z drugiej strony czy nie bylo by warto powalczyc jeszcze o 50mm i miec salon 2,65 ? Tyle ze wtedy nalezalo by brac inne plyty i za nie pzeplacac...

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

na górze mamy 2,6-2,7 (pomijając skosy) a na dole 2,5m, szczerze? dla mnie to jest niezauważalne.. fakt, że na górę chodzę okazjonalnie raz na 2-3 dni

----------


## dez

Masz spory salon i przez to powalczyłbym o jak najwyższy sufit, w mniejszych pomieszczeniach nawet 2,5m nie wygląda źle, ale już w sporym pomieszczeniu robi to zdecydowanie inne wrażenie. IMHO walczyłbym o zostawienie 2,7, minimum 2,65 jeśli już koniecznie KG musi być na suficie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Masz spory salon i przez to powalczyłbym o jak najwyższy sufit, w mniejszych pomieszczeniach nawet 2,5m nie wygląda źle, ale już w sporym pomieszczeniu robi to zdecydowanie inne wrażenie. IMHO walczyłbym o zostawienie 2,7, minimum 2,65 jeśli już koniecznie KG musi być na suficie.



no i wlasnie... inne wrazenie

pytalem troche przewrotnie bo nie dalej jak w niedziele bylem w pomieszczeniu blisko 100m2 o wysokosci 2,62 i mialem wraenie ze jest mega mega wysoko... az do chwili kiedy zmierzylem  :smile: 

zalezy mi na tym 2,60 ze wzgledow praktyczno ekonomicznych - wysokosc najpospolitszych plyt GK - nie musial bym ich ani docinac marnujac spory kawalek, ani dodatkowo szpachlowac 5 centymetrowego paska...

i taniej i latwiej i efekt pewnie lepszy i praca szybsza...

----------


## DEZET

Cześć! Też mam okna Skylight (5 szt), ale mniejsze- 78x118. Dziś kupiłbym takie jak Twoje. Zależało mi na podwyższonej osi obrotu i one to mają. 
Nie zauważyłem, żeby się z nimi coś działo... no, muchy obsr...ły  :wink:  Sam montowałem- nie jest to problem. 
Co do wysokości pomieszczeń, co prawda ja tynkuję ściany, ale też obniżę strop z 2,74m do ok.2,65, żeby pod wiązarem przepuścić np. płaskie rury od wentylacji.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dezet, ciesza mnie Twoje slowa. A uciesza mnie jeszcze bardziej jak podpowiesz jak ten cholerny kolnierz uszczelniajacy poskladac  :big grin:

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

Na youtubie pełno filmików z montażem okien, kołnierzy i tych dupereli.. Marcin najpierw sie kształcił oglądając filmiki a potem zamontował wszystkie połaciówki

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Gdyby komukolwiek przyszlo do glowy kupic wieszaki na poddasze lub cokolwiek innego od firmy IKABUD z Wroclawia to niech tego nie robi...

Nasze wieszaczki ktore przez tydzien z hakiem sie wysylaly wczoraj wreszcie zostaly wyslane... dostalem nawet numer listu... ale jak sie okazalo bledny, na szczescie udalo sie z DPD ustalic wlasciwy numer i jakiez bylo moje zdziwienie jak sie okazalo ze owszem, wieszaczki sa juz u kuriera w doreczeniu, ale jakims cudem wyslano je adres na  ktory miala byc tylko faktura. Adres jaki podalem do wysylki widocznie gdzies im k...rwa przez ten ponad tydzien widocznie sie zapodzial... PORAZKA po prostu.

tutaj ich strona
http://www.ikabud.pl/

a tu oni na allegro
http://allegro.pl/my_page.php?uid=8996020

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Na youtubie pełno filmików z montażem okien, kołnierzy i tych dupereli.. Marcin najpierw sie kształcił oglądając filmiki a potem zamontował wszystkie połaciówki



Niby tak... ale  :smile: 

trudnosc u nas polega na tym ze okno montujemy juz teraz, w dachu wtepnie pokrytym papa, a docelowe pokrycie bedzie dopiero kiedys tam  :smile:  

Generalnie gdyby dookola byla blacha czy dachowka to nie milabym z tym problemu, jednak u nas okna musze byc wyniesione na latach ikontrlatach i uszczelnione papa gdzies tam pod kolnierzem...  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Ja zakładałem okna na łatach, ale potem już blachodachówka docelowo. Co mogę poradzić? Jeśli docelowo wysokość łat i kontrłat jest odpowiednia to jedyne wyjście na dachu zamocować je (po kawałku) tak docelowo i na to kołnierz z oknem. Papę musiałbyś wywinąć potem raczej na kołnierz niż pod niego, zwłaszcza z góry. Jeśli deszcz będzie padał, to może jednak od góry wniknąć pod okno, lepiej ją puścić górą niech leci od razu kołnierzem. No i myślę, że konieczne byłoby dokładne wymierzenie umiejscowienia łat od okapu, żeby okno nie wyszło w dziwnym miejscu- gdzie nie będzie można zamocować ościeżnicy. Dolny pas elastyczny w oknie jeśli przykleisz teraz do papy, nie będzie możliwe jego oderwanie od niej. Może spróbować podkleić z folią ochronną na silikon dekarski i ze 3 gwoździe do papy. Zostawisz luzem to wiatr będzie majtał i może się urwać. Kurcze- ciężko będzie...
Na ościeżnicy dookoła jest pasek klejący do przyklejenia membrany- nie wiem czy papa się tego złapie. Tu taki mix okienny: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqueM1Gnhjw

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a to Twoje filmy wlasnie ?

ogladalem je przed zakupem jeszcze  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Tak- moje  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a wez mi jeszcze wyjasnic to zdanie:



> No i myślę, że konieczne byłoby dokładne wymierzenie umiejscowienia łat od okapu, żeby okno nie wyszło w dziwnym miejscu- gdzie nie będzie można zamocować ościeżnicy.

----------


## DEZET

Chodzi mi o założenie kontrłat na wielokrotności odległości docelowego pokrycia- blachodachówki (u mnie kontrłata co 35cm).  Można  nie mierzyć, ale będziesz musiał dołożyć kontrłaty- może niepotrzebnie mącę? Na ww filmiku w 1:10min - do łaty przykręcone kątowniki i w 1:26 widać drugą kontrłatę dołożoną na dole okna (wcześniej miało być mocowane niżej, dlatego brak 2 kontrłat poniżej okna).

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

U nas nie bedzie blachodachowki, bedzie blacha trapezowa lub rabek, tak wiec chyba nie ma problemu  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

A skoro taka blacha, to faktycznie problemu nie ma :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wreszcie dotaly te cholerne wieszaki  :smile:  Mam dzis nadzieje troche podgonic zaleglsci  :smile:  I moze tez jakies zdjecia szanowna pani dr inż zrobi...  :wink: 

Wg prognoz pogody jutro nie ma u nas padac, wiec jestem umowiony z kolega z pracy ze zamontujemy okna. Trzymajcie kciuki  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> I moze tez jakies zdjecia szanowna pani dr inż zrobi...


tiaaaaaaa...wiedziałam, że będzie złośliwy... :big lol: 
szanowna pani domu  :wink:  zarobiona jest...
ale zrobiła kilka...tylko było ciemno i nie są zbyt dobrej jakości

Iwestor tyra, a pozostali...czytają przy herbacie  :tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Bylbym zlosliwy gdybym napisal ze te zdjecia to takie aktualne sa ze hohohoho  :wink:

----------


## T0MII

Co z wentylacją połaci pod papą? 
Przy murłacie wszystko szczelnie pianą obleciane. Na zdjęciach wygląda jak byś wełnę miał tej samej grubości co wysokość krokwi. Nie zostawiasz tam żadnej pustki na wentylację połaci pod deskami i papą?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Krokwie 20cm, welna 15cm. Przy murlacie na razie jest wszytsko na szczelnie bo nam wialo  :smile:  Jak bede robil elewacje to miedzy kazda pare krowki pod deskowaniem pojda wywietrzniki aby w ta przestrzen 50mm miedzy welna a deska moglo wpadac swierze powietrze spod okapu. Przy docelowym kryciu dachu bedzie tez zrobiony wywiew w kalenicy. Na razie z przyczyn oczywistych nie moge tego zrobic bo dach ma byc szczelny  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pierwsze okno polaciowe juz w dachu  :smile: 

Na razie nie cieknie... ale fakt ze jeszcze na nie deszcz nie padal  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zamontowalem dzis drugie okno  :smile: 

Pewnie mozna to zrobic lepiej, szybciej, bardziej estetycznie... no napewno  :smile:  I pewnie gdybym byl dekarzem to po takim montazu wylecial bym z cechu na pysk (oczywiscie gdybym nie wylecial juz wczesniej, po pokryciu dachu u tesciow :smile: )... ale na szczescie nie jestem  :smile:  

Najwazniejsze ze okno zamontowane w sobote nie cieknie nigdzie, wiec i to dzisiejsze nie bedzie  :smile:  

A to, ze z ulicy wyglada dosc smiesznie... no wyglada, ale przestanie jak pokryjemy dach blacha i okna sie w niej schowaja (bo na razie wystaja i wygladaja tak troche jak wylupiaste oczy :smile: ).

----------


## aiki

Okna opanowałeś a Ja muszę opanować dziurę pod komin.
Pani dr.inż. jakieś zdj by się przydały :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Oj nie wiem czy nalezy swiatu pokazywac ta rzezbe  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Tomek nie wiem czy wiesz ale co niektórzy (Ja) Czerpią bardzo dużo informacji z waszego "dziennika" a obrazki to już w ogóle więcej wytłumaczą niż 1000 słów.
Chodzi głównie o porównanie czy to co ja zrobię mieści się w jakiś normach wykonania.
Ja jestem wzrokowcem i co zobaczę to pamiętam albo wiem gdzie szukać aby sobie przypomnieć :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ty, to moze dla bezpieczenstwa odczekaj kilka lat czy ta nasza chalupinka przetrwa zanim cos powielisz...   :smile:  Bo wiesz... ja z budownictwem to mam tyle wspolnego co Youtube zobacze wczesniej  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Za późno. Już stoi.
Z budowaniem to zacząłem 27.04.2013 a opieram sie na Twoich opisach  forum muratora i na tym co podejrzałem w robocie jak majstry coś robili (pewnie czasami mieli mnie dosyć) ale jeszcze projekt mam i do tej pory jest używany.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Odcinam sie od wszelkiej odpowiedzialnosci  :big grin: 

Ewentualnie za schody moge na siebie wziac konsekwencje  :wink: 

PS. Jakies zdjecia doktorowa robila, ocenzuruje co trzeba i cos bedzie  :wink: 


EDIT: 
Okna sa w poziomie... kotrlaty natomiast lekko nie trzymaja pionu  :big grin: 





A tu podest montazowy... czyli 2 laty przykrecone do scian klatki schodowej, 2 kantowki 10x10 oparte na tych latach w poprzek klatki nad schodami, na kantowkach 2 palety od bloczkow, na paletach 4 kawalki desek wyciete z dachu i na tych 4 kawalkach desek nozki drabiny... no i na samej gorze ja  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

ja tylko dodam, że zrobiło się PIĘKNIE :smile:  tzn. jeszcze piękniej...jaśniej, przytulniej. Ehhh...chciałoby się tam od razu zamieszkać :roll eyes: 
tak poza tym, to muszę jeszcze napisać, że mój Małżonek wzbudza niemałe zainteresowanie w okolicy...nawet samochody zwalniają i podpatrują (a raczej robią wielkie oczy ze zdumienia, jak sam wszystko targa, dźwiga i morduje się z tymi wszystkimi "klunkrami" :jaw drop: ), przy okazji oczywiście odpowiednio dobierając słowa, które niekoniecznie cieszą uszy przechodzących obok zakonnic (niedaleko mamy zakon). Ja...wiecie...tu zamiotę, tam zamiotę, generalnie od sprzątania i dożywiania jestem, ale patrząc na Tomasza...czasami naprawdę trochę śmiesznie to wygląda, jak ze wszystkim sam wojuje...jejku-jakiego ja mam zdolnego Męża!!!  :roll eyes: 
dobra...tyle moich wywodów, bo Inwestor pomyśli,że coś znowu od Niego chcę... :big tongue:

----------


## DEZET

No i wszystko cacy wyszło  :wink:  Najważniejsze, żeby od góry nie zaciekło.

----------


## aiki

> EDIT: 
> Okna sa w poziomie... kotrlaty natomiast lekko nie trzymaja pionu


A poziomice na zamarzniętym jeziorze sprawdzałeś?  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A poziomice na zamarzniętym jeziorze sprawdzałeś?



A ty widziales gdzies w swojej chociazby okolicy ostatnio zamarniete jezioro  :smile:  ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Montowania wieszakow i ukladania welny ciag dalszy... jak by tak uczciwie podliczyc to pewnie z 4 dzien to w sumie robie i... jeszcze ze 2 dni i umre z nudow  :smile: 

To jest straszne... 

Wymyslam sobie jakies poboczne zajecia w miedzy czasie... a to wejsc na dach przesmarowac miejsce gdzie podcieka Abizolem, a to wyjrzec przez okno dachowe, otworzyc je ze trzy razy i sprawdzic trzysetny raz czy aby nie przecieka, a to wejsc na dach sprawdzic jak tam Abizol... mam wrazenie ze nawet wylac sie chodze czesciej bo zawsze to jakas odmiana od tych zasranych wieszakow i nudnej welny...  :smile: 

Zostaly mi jeszcze wieszaki w lazience, na korytarzu i w garderobie kilka, welne polozylem jak na razie tylko w 2 sypialniach wiec zostalo to co wieszaki + jedna sypialnia... a sznurek i papiaki to juz nawet mi sie snia  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Hi hi  :big lol:  Wełna to bardzo upierdliwa robota.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Tomku !
Przy tak nudnych - powtarzalnych robotach, zakładam słuchawki na uszy i puszczam lekcje angielskiego, albo jakieś czytadło do słuchania.
...  i co 15 - 30 minut przerwa na herbatkę, kawkę etc.
Trochę pomaga.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No ja bez sluchawek w uszach to na budowe nie ide wcale  :smile: 

Tyle ze zamiast angielskiego leci sobie... Alice in Chains, Rammstein, Metallica, TSA, Iron Maiden, KAT...  :big grin: 

Wczoraj i w sobote udalo sie troche szarpnac... nawet doktorowa pomagala ciac welne  :smile:  (kupilem do tego specjalny noz i byla to bardzo dobra decyzja, welna tnie sie ladnie, nie szarpie sie, nie ciagnie, nie rozdziera...)
Zostalo tylko przykrecic grzyby w lazience oraz nad schodami i polozyc w tych 2 miejscach welne. Reszta jest.

W sobote udalo sie nam rowniez na licytacji w lokalnym Leroy Merlin kupic za polowe ceny swietne schody strychowe Dolle Extra Plus 140x70cm i teraz jestesmy Bohaterami Domu  :big grin:

----------


## kamelia i milek

Witam
 od wielu miesięcy czytamy Wasz dziennik. Też budujemy nasze tk12  :smile:  i dziś postanowiłam się zalogować może już za późno na zakładanie dziennika Ale pokibicujemy Wam dalej

----------


## krzysztof5426

A ja ostatnio namiętnie słucham Deep Purpli.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Witamy serdecznie!

Koniecznie ale to KONIECZNIE napiszcie na jakism jestescie etapie, jakie wprowadziliscie zmiany itp itd. Jesli macie jakies zdjecia to nie krepujcie sie ich tu pokazac.

TK12 spotyka sie nieczesto wiec jestesmy bardzo ciekawi jak innym budujacym idzie a jeszcze ciekawsi jak mieszka sie tym co juz wybudowali  :smile:

----------


## kamelia i milek

Mamy stan surowy zamknięty budujemy według tk12gl1 ale z powiększeniem do gl2 podwójny garaż kilka zmian z powiększeniem wiatrołapu kotłownia zamiast pomieszczenia gospodarczego z wiatrołapu  prosto do garażu i na gorze pralnia zamiast 2 pokoju -podzieliliśmy go nad garażem sypialnią i trzecia łazienka bo ddużo miejsca nad dwustanowiskowym garazem wkleję jakieś foto w miarę wolnego czasu  :smile:  pozdrawiamy Was mój Maz  buduje sam z 1 pomocnikiem

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No super :smile:  A gdzie budujecie? Dawaj zdjecia  :smile:

----------


## kamelia i milek

Budujemy w zachodniopomorskim 25 km od Kołobrzegu zdjęcia wieczorem bo dużo jeszcze w aparacie

----------


## kamelia i milek

nasze TK12 GP2 (garaż w naszej wersji ) 
głowny wykonawca mario na roller coaster w roli głównej
z okna od zachodu widac tylko liscie ale widok z dachu na jezioro imponujacy :big grin: 
okna dachowe w przyszłym tygodniu

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Piekne przeszklenia  :smile: 

Jakie okna dachowe montujecie i gdzie ?

My dalismy nad schodami i zrobilo sie super jasno w porownaniu z tym co bylo.

----------


## kamelia i milek

okna fakro 140 w 2 pokojach od południa, w  2 górnych łazienkach, w pralni, dwa zblokowane w sypialni, czyli 7 okien. Korciły nas poczwórne 160 :wiggle: 
klatka schodowa w wersji hotelowej- półmrok  :wink:  i lampy na ścianie, problem z myciem- schody bez spocznika przecież niestety  :smile: 

http://extradom.pl/projekt-domu-tk12...K1037?lustro=1

na poddaszu pokój 4 mamy podzielony na 2 i w jednym jest pralnia w drugim komputerownia

łazienka powiększona 5 czyli schowka nie ma, no i podwójna sypialnia ( o ten garaż powiększony) - wspomniane wcześniej

macie jakieś zdjęcia z drugiej strony domu?

----------


## IwaKrzys

Super te okna dachowe wyszly :wink: 
ciekawe jak u nas bedzie z obsadzeniem :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Od tylu mamy za malo miejsca aby skadrowac calosc  :smile:

----------


## kamelia i milek

Wejdź do sąsiadów :smile:  okna takie same jak u nas od tyłu? :Biggrin:

----------


## kamelia i milek

Jaką jest wysokość komina od kominka? Wychodzi poza szczyt dachu?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Na razie tylko siega deskowania  :smile:  

Nie bede go wyciagal az ponad kalenice. Nie ma takiego obowaiazku w przypadku pokryc niepalnych, a takim jest blacha. Wymuruje go po zimie, wyciagne mozliwie wysoko, ale tak z rozsadniem. Trzeba pamietac ze jakos potem trzeba bedzie do niego od gory czasem zajrzec, po za tym zbyt wysoki moze wyglada absurdalnie.

Okna z tylu w TK12 bez garazu sa ciut inaczej: nie mamy tego pojedynczego FIXa na Waszych zdjeciach na lewo od duzego salonowego okna. To duze okno u nas ma 270cm i rowniez 3 czesci - wszytskie stale. Potem jest FIX 80 prostopadle i potem drzwi tarasowe z niskim progiem i ruchomym slupkiem szerokosci 180cm (u Was tam jest tez chyba FIX).

Moze jutro zmobilizuje doktorową  i zrobi jakies zdjecia wreszcie  :smile: 


Tymczasem po 2 dniach prawie w calosci spedzonych na budowie skonczylem dzis ukladanie welny (pierwszej warstwy) i jeszcze aby sie nie nudzic zamontowalem schody strychowe  :smile:  Umordowany jestem niemilosiernie bo ciezkie te schody cholernie...

Czy moze ma ktos podliczone calkowite niezbedne do poniesienia koszty przylacza gazowego? (mapka, projekt, PNB, wykonanie, odbior, kotlownia, gazomierz itp). chcemy oszacowac mozliwie najdokladnie ile trzeba przeznaczyc aby do wykoannej instalacji CO (podlogowka) podlaczyc i uruchomic zrodlo ciepla...

----------


## Gosia_A

> Moze jutro zmobilizuje doktorową  i zrobi jakies zdjecia wreszcie


Pani domu zarobiona jest...jakby miała mało zajęć, wzięła sobie przecież dodatkową fuchę...przewodniczącej Id  :wink:  
Poza tym sprzątam i sprzątam...tym razem porządkuję faktury  :big lol:  ale jutro będzie szansa na zdjęcia...

*kamelia i milek*: witajcie, śliczny domek  :wink:

----------


## kamelia i milek

Witamy inwestorke przewodniczącą  :smile:  ładne te nasze domki bo to tk12 fajny projekt wybraliśmy :Biggrin: ,przyszły okna dachowe prąd się dzieje okna się dzieją za chwilę żarówka się zapali B-) czekamy na Wasze zdjecia. Ile okien dachowych?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witamy inwestorke przewodniczącą  ładne te nasze domki bo to tk12 fajny projekt wybraliśmy,przyszły okna dachowe prąd się dzieje okna się dzieją za chwilę żarówka się zapali B-) czekamy na Wasze zdjecia. Ile okien dachowych?


U nas bida z nedza  :wink:  Raptem 2 okna dachowe zostawilismy: jedno w lazience drugie nad klatka, oba 140x78 Dobroplast Skylight.

Ale za to zaczalem dzis przyklejac na sciany plyty  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

ja też uważam, że TK12 po lekkich zmianach to naprawdę świetny projekt :big lol: 
zdjęcia będą, jak ładowarka się naładuje :wink: 

nasze 2 okna dachowe...no bida, ale czy nędza to nie jestem przekonana...znając życie, to i tak pewnie  zwykle będziemy na dole razem koczowali, więc góra pozostaje jedynie do spania, a wtedy zwykle jest ciemno :wink: zresztą i tak jestem przerażona liczbą okien i wizją ich mycia, niemniej jednak - okna dachowe z pewnością robią wrażenie :smile: 

*kamelia i milek*: jestem bardzo ciekawa, jak będzie Wasz domek wyglądał wewnątrz...dajcie jakieś jeszcze zdjęcia :smile: a może swój dziennik założycie?

----------


## xinurel

Witam mam do Pana pytanie, czy Panski dom to ten sam projekt jak na tej stronie:?
http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4545f23de49e4

jesli tak to czyna ta cena jest realna, aby go wybodowac: 230,700 z tego co napisane jest na tej stronie w ta cene wchodzi robocizna oraz materialy i budowa. Prosze o odpowiedz.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam mam do Pana pytanie, czy Panski dom to ten sam projekt jak na tej stronie:?
> http://archon.pl/gotowe-projekty-dom...m4545f23de49e4
> 
> jesli tak to czyna ta cena jest realna, aby go wybodowac: 230,700 z tego co napisane jest na tej stronie w ta cene wchodzi robocizna oraz materialy i budowa. Prosze o odpowiedz.


link nie dziala niestety, sprawdz go prosze i podaj raz jeszcze

----------


## aiki

to chyba link do borówek jest
ale u mnie działa. 
Dostałem identyczną wiadomość

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> to chyba link do borówek jest
> ale u mnie działa. 
> Dostałem identyczną wiadomość



Wyglada na to ze masz racje...  :smile: 

Generalnie, dosc mocno naginajac definicje zwrotu "w borowkach" to nasza chalupka prawie sie lapie... mamy 2 krzaczki borowek kolo miejsca pod nazwa "a tu bedzie taras"

----------


## kamelia i milek

to by tak mniej więcej wyglądało, szczegóły robie sobie w corelu na warstwach i jest git :big lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

uzupełnienie dokumentacji fotograficznej...

----------


## kamelia i milek

czy coś widac na tym rysunku planu domu? bo w wersji przez komórkę nie chce mi sie otworzyc?  widac tylko ze załaczniki zdjęcia i nic więcej :sad: 

widac okazałe okna :smile:  i koronkowa robota jak na warsztacie tkackim :smile:  :smile:  :smile:  niteczkami wełna utkana w sposób precyzyjny, czyli juz trochę cieplej w domu :yes: , u nas okna dachowe w trakcie robót. Może jednak założymy ten dziennik :smile:  nie wiemy od czego zacząc :smile:  i jak to się robi i pewnie w nocy cos wklepiemy :smile:  bo w dzień brakuje juz godzin :smile:  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kleje plyty GK na scianach... kleje az furczy  :smile: 

... czyli spacerowym tempem, jak emeryt  :smile:  No ale ilez mozna zrobic po pracy, przy lampie...

Nie mniej idzie to fajnie. Kleje na klej poliuretanowy w piance - Soudabon Easy. Spapugowalismy ten sposob od Burych Kocurow, mowili ze uwielbiaja ta pianke na kleczkach... i nie klamali  :smile: 

Praca jest szybka, czysta i przyjemna.

Puszka pianki kosztuje 25 zlotych, wystarcza na 3 do 4 plyt o wymiarach 1,2x2,6 m2. Przy klejeniu mniejszych kawalkow wydajnosc niestety spada, dlatego na razie staram sie jechac to co sie da z najk najwiekszych plyt, a dupere (np wneki okienne itp) bede uzupelnial potem, czy to na pianke czy na klej gipsowy.

Zdjec nie ma. Jak ja koncze prace to jest juz ciemno calkiem (jak zaczynam zreszta tez... :smile: ) a doktorowa no jakos nie robila zadnych ostatnio, funkcja przewodniczacej chyba mi zone pochlonela na dobre..  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

Jeden buduje DOM, drugi zajmuje się "resztą"...
nooo...a praca zawodowa i 6-latek w szkole wcale nie ułatwiają włączania się w sprawy budowlane...
konkluzja? zastanowić się przed budową, co się bierze "na głowę" na kolejne 3, 4 lata...doba się nie rozciągnie, choćbyśmy (czy ja to dobrze napisałam?) bardzo tego chcieli... :yes:  taka rada dla przyszłych samorobów

Inwestor domaga się zdjęć...Inwestorka zrobi, nie może się sprzeciwiać, bo jeszcze Kierownik zastrajkuje i co wtedy?

PS. naprawdę ładnie to klejenie Mu wychodzi... :smile: 

prawda, że ładnie? :smile: 
żeby nie było, że się obijam...

uśmiech dziecka bezcenny!!!!!!

----------


## kamelia i milek

zapraszamy do siebie  :smile: 
trochę wspomnień aż dojdziemy do dnia dzisiejszego, dla potomnych jak znalazł  :smile: 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...amelia-i-milek

----------


## dez

Nie chcę żeby wyszło na czepianie się ale zauważyłem mały błąd (a może świadome działanie), podpatrz u netbeta jak on obrabiał płytą okna:



Z prawej strony kominka zauważyłem że masz doklejone nad oknem, a to może pękać po jakimś czasie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tak, niektorzy mowia aby nie robic polaczen w naroznikach okien. Jednak zdecydowalem sie w kilku przypadkach na takie polaczenie - trudno najwyzej bedzie pekalo... chociaz z drugiej strony NetBet kleil na klej gipsowy - po wyschnieciu twardy. My kleimy na pianke, nieco bardziej elastyczna na juz wyschnie.
Bedzie trzeba rowniez pamietac aby pozadnie to zaszpachlowac, dobrym zbrojonym szpachlem  :smile:  

Bedzie dobrze  :big grin:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Tak, niektorzy mowia aby nie robic polaczen w naroznikach okien. Jednak zdecydowalem sie w kilku przypadkach na takie polaczenie - trudno najwyzej bedzie pekalo... chociaz z drugiej strony NetBet kleil na klej gipsowy - po wyschnieciu twardy. My kleimy na pianke, nieco bardziej elastyczna na juz wyschnie.
> Bedzie trzeba rowniez pamietac aby pozadnie to zaszpachlowac, dobrym zbrojonym szpachlem  
> 
> Bedzie dobrze


Pęknięć to bardziej obawiałbym się w przypadku ścianki zrobionej z profili, a nie murowanej, choć faktycznie zalecają, by tak nie robić. Tylko prawda jest taka, że nie zawsze się da  :wink:  Do spoinowania w takich miejscach polecam Uniflota , tyle że drogi  :wink:  A pianka po jakim czasie chwyta? Jestem ciekawy tej metody, bo wydaje się lepsza niż klej. Dużo jej nanosisz na płytę? Pozdro  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pianke naklada sie obwodowo i dodatkowo zygzak przez cala plyte, nastepnie czekasz 5 minut i stawiasz plyte. Przyklepujesz, dociskach, ustawiasz pion, podkladasz kliniki na dole i... i tyle, plyta stoi a ty juz mierzysz nastepna  :smile:  

Zanim jednak plyte postawisz na sciene nalezy sprawdzic czy sciana jest gladka (jak wystaja ci jakies boble zaprawy to plyty nie ustawisz, jak nie ma pionu albo sa jakies "brzuchy" na scienie, to zapomnij ze to pianka zniwelujesz. Na plyte nakladasz pianke w warkoczy srednicy ok 3 cm, pecznienie to moze do 4 cm ale po przyklejeniu do sciany plyta dolega do niej prawie na "0", zostaja moze ze 2-3 mm. Jesli gdzies na scienie masz takie miejsca ze os jest wklesle czy wypukle na wiekszej powierzchni to trzeba pianki dawac wiecej aby to niwelowac... ale wtedy wydajnosc (wg producenta do 12m2 z puszki, wg mnie podobnie przy zastrzezeniu ze kleisz cale plyty na rownej scianie) drastycznie (DRASTYCZNIE) spada... a przypomne ze cena za puszke do ok 25 zlotych.

Podsumowujac: klei sie pieknie i przyjemnie... pod warunkiem idealnych niemal scian. W miejscach gdzie cos "nie pyklo" (u nas napewno boki kominka gdzie trzeba kleic warstwowo i dodatkowo na nierowno narzuconej zaprawie) napewno prosciej i znacznie taniej bedzie klejem gipsowym.

EDIT: propagandowy filmik producenta

----------


## Dafi Pe

Podoba mi się ta metoda. Faktycznie, przy nierównych ścianach może być to kłopotliwe, lecz np w nowym domu to ma sens. Na nierówną, pooraną ścianę lepszy będzie klej tradycyjny. A na filmiku, to mnie rozśmieszyła scena, gdy monter na początku zakłada okulary odpakowując karton. Czyżby obawa przed wybuchem puszki?  :big grin:   :wink:  Powodzenia w klejeniu  :smile: 

PS: na łączenia siatka, czy flizelina?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie wiem czy siatka czy fizelina. Nie wiem tez jakie gipsy i jakie szpachle na koniec... Wiec jesli ktos moze cos sprawdzonego polecic to chetnie poslucham opinii. Szpachlowac zamierzam tylko polaczenia i narozniki raczej.

----------


## netbet

> Nie wiem czy siatka czy fizelina. Nie wiem tez jakie gipsy i jakie szpachle na koniec... Wiec jesli ktos moze cos sprawdzonego polecic to chetnie poslucham opinii. Szpachlowac zamierzam tylko polaczenia i narozniki raczej.


no to jest tak:
do spoinowania używaj co tam masz pod ręką -spoinówka z włóknami  - ... uniflota, cekola, franspola... stosowałem wszytkie trzy i róznicy nie widzę jakiejś strasznej - wszystkie trzymają, są twarde, ale ta ostatnia jest najtańsza.
na proste łaczenia dawaj fizelinę i ją zatapiaj 
na narożniki zew. - kątownika alu
na narożniki wew - taśma hamerykańska tuff tape - tu jest ból, bo ona troche kosztuje

ja jeszcze stosowałem taśmę papierzatą z wkładką alu... do sufitów podwieszanych 

do wykończenia ja stosowałem gotowe gładzie w wiaderkach - śnieżka acryl putz o też leciałem tylko łaczenia i naroża...

na koniec grunt do ścian .... i można malować.

pozdro
NETbet

p.s.
ale syf przy tym jest masakra!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie lubie syfu na budowie  :smile: 

Dzieki za liste materialow.

----------


## netbet

.. i jeszcze mi się coś przypomniało....
szlifowanie gładzi....
jak masz mozliwość i kasę - zainwestuj w żyrafe... wszędzie nie dojedzie ale jest "szybka"
do narożników pozostaje szlifiera oscylacyjna

jak nie masz specjalnie kasy do wywalenia - kup szlifierę oscylacyjną z dużą płytą 119/230 chyba
no i !!!! kup szlifierę z pojemnikiem na pył - działa! 
wprawdzie pojemnik jest mały ale coś tam zbiera tylko bardzo szybko się zapełnia.

papier ścierny - do oscylaków jest na rzep.
ja leciałem wszytko "80" ...czasem "120"
jak chcesz mieć"jakąkolwiek fakturę" na ścianie a nie lustro - to leć nawet "60" i wszytko pomaluj gruntem wałkiem z włosem...
wygląda fajnie.... takie "chropki" na ścianie...


niestety - syfu nie unikniesz - szlifowana gładź pytli strasznie...wszytko będzie białe ... a ty będziesz wyglądał jak młynarz...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jakies szlifierki mam, wiec pewnie kolejnych kupowac nie bedzie uzasadnienia  :smile:  Mam tez odkurzacz przemyslowy, jak na razie spisuje sie genialnie  :smile:  Tyle ze przy drobniejszym kurzu trzeba co jakis czas otworzyc pokrywe i troche otrzepac worek aby pyl opadl na dno.

----------


## maciejzi

Ja na tą piankę kleiłem bloczki gazobetonowe, zamurowując okno. W porównaniu do tradycyjnego kleju bajka  Klei się szybko (a nawet bardzo szybko), czysto, równo, super. W salonie chyba też karton-gipsy położę na ściany, gdzie indziej chyba tylko sama gładź, może w 2 warstwach.
Chyba nikt nie jest w stanie zauważyć, czy dam 5mm tynku i na to 2mm gładzi, czy samą gładź  :Smile:

----------


## rewo66

Ja na spoiny w suficie używałem cekola do beztasmowego zastosowania z włóknami celulozowymi C-45 bodajże ale i tak dawałem tuff tape. Na łączenia płyt sufitu ze ściana poszedł sam cekol na to akryl Den Bravena  i śnieżka grunt i nic  nie pęka. Jest ok. Używałem też franspola ale niewielkie ilości i wydaje mi się lepszy. a tańszy. 
Finiszu używałem też cekola i tu są 2 rodzaje a-45 biały i b-45 taki w kolorze kakao i ten to szajs. Biały trochę lepszy ale tez szajs. Śnieżka acryl - putz finisz o wiele lepsza i sprzedawana jako gotowa masa w wiaderkach. 
Już wspołczuję. Do szlifowania uzywałem żyrafy z papierem ściernym 120 i 80. Szybka sprawa. Tam gdzie ona nie doszła szlifierka oscylacyjna. Mimo worków na pył i tak tego syfu było pełno. A gipsem plułem jeszcze tydzień po skończeniu szlifowania.  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Swoje gipsy szlifuję z maską na twarzy i przynajmniej tego smarkania i plucia gipsem potem nie ma. Maski z tych tańszych, ale koniecznie "z zaworkiem", te bez zaworka chyba jedynie do filtrowania kawy się nadają w starych ekspresach.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

mam mimosrodowa szlifierke AEG, nada sie? (ta jest na krazki papierowe, ma mozliwosc podpiecia odkurzacza, gumowy uszczelniacz)
mam tez jakas tania oscylacyjna szlifierke verto.

----------


## netbet

> mam mimosrodowa szlifierke AEG, nada sie? (ta jest na krazki papierowe, ma mozliwosc podpiecia odkurzacza, gumowy uszczelniacz)
> mam tez jakas tania oscylacyjna szlifierke verto.


im mniejsza powierzchnia trąca - tym wiecej sie natyrasz...

szukaj czegoś z dużą tarczą.

----------


## dez

Ale zawsze to lepsze niż drewniany klocek i papier ścierny. Jak szlifowałem gips w sypialni to kupiłem za 40zł szlifierkę oscylacyjną. Zajechała się od pyłu ale wyszlifowałem dużo szybciej niż ręcznie. 

Jak masz odkurzacz to się nie zastanawiaj. Radziłbym tylko przeczyścić szlifierkę po każdej pracy żeby mimo wszystko się nie zatarła. Mało która w gwarancji dopuszcza szlifowanie gipsu.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mam tez kompresor  :smile:  Niby tylko 24 litry ale aby wydmuchac solidnie narzedzia wystarcza.

Generalnie to sie przyznam ze kazdorazowo jak koncze klejenie plyt to sprzatam po sobie ze zmiataniem podlogi wlacznie :smile:  Gosia sie smieje ze na budowie potrafie miec porzadeczek i czysciutko a domu z biorka prawie sie przesypuje :smile:  No i w sumie ma racje  :big grin:

----------


## Dafi Pe

a ja podpisuję się pod tym, co napisali poprzednicy  :big grin:  Najlepsza do szlifowania byłaby żyrafa, ale jeśli będziesz szapchlować masą typu Unflot, to każda maszyna będzie dobra  :wink:  U kumpla poszliśmy na łatwiznę i na Uniflota położyliśmy jeszcze jedną warstwę gipsu szpachlowego (nie gładzi) i zobaczymy, co z tego będzie  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pozyjemy, zobaczymy jak to bedzie. Jak na razie to nadal zapierdzielam z klejeniem plyt, jakos laczac to z praca zawodowa, rozliczaniem VATu itd. I jeszcze by sie przydalo kola zmienic bo snieg juz popaduje a ja na letnich kapciach caly czas... 

Tak czy inaczej idzie dobrze, to co juz przyklejone trzyma sie pieknie i ani mysli odpadac  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Jaką zgrzewarkę do PP kupiłeś? jakiej mocy?
A może masz na odsprzedanie?

----------


## zeusrulez

> a ja podpisuję się pod tym, co napisali poprzednicy  Najlepsza do szlifowania byłaby żyrafa, ale jeśli będziesz szapchlować masą typu Unflot, to każda maszyna będzie dobra  U kumpla poszliśmy na łatwiznę i na Uniflota położyliśmy jeszcze jedną warstwę gipsu szpachlowego (nie gładzi) i zobaczymy, co z tego będzie


Chyba coś pomyliłeś Kolego. 
Jeśli spoinujesz uniflotem to musisz się do tego przyłożyć ma to być jak najlepiej wykonane, bo tego się nie szlifuje . . . 
To cholerstwo jest tak twarde że orła wywiniesz zanim to zeszlifujesz . . . 
Zawsze na ten rodzaj spoinówki idzie szpachel w dwóch warstwach. I to można szlifować albo ręcznie albo maszyną. 
Kupowanie żyrafy raczej Koledze bym odradził,szkoda pieniędzy a masz na co przecież wydawać. 
Przypuszczam, że całych płyt nie będziesz szpachlował więc kolejny argument aby nie kupować. 
Jeśli będziesz używał papieru lub fizeliny do łączeń płyt, to dam Ci tu sposób kolegi (dokładnie rafał2011). On zawsze jedzie na papierze, oryginalne spoiny robi na 30 cm szerokości, a spoiny cięte (krótsze) po wklejeniu taśmy rozciąga 30 cm po lewej i 30 cm po prawej. 
A szlifowanie samych spoin to przyjemność. 
Jeśli będziesz używał taśm amerykańskich typu TT bo o takich tu Koledzy również wspominają, raczej nie uda Ci się rozciągnąć spoin i na szpachlowaniu całych płyt skończysz, ponieważ są to grube taśmy i nie łatwo je rozciągnąć, rozszpachlować. 


Pozdrawiam

----------


## Gosia_A

mój mąż jest nieprzewidywalny...tyle na dzisiaj :jaw drop:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:big grin:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Młody ma dobrze - swój dom, perkę gdzieś rozstawi i z kumplami/ kumpelami będzie mógł grać  :big grin:  Chyba, że Ty, Tomek będziesz grać na bębnach, a młody na wiośle  :big grin:   :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wiosla sa moje  :smile: , zreszta bebny formalnie tez  :big grin: 

Przywiozlem wczoraj od kumpla stary zrujnowany zestaw Polmuza. Generalnie mocno juz zmeczony ale kompletny, wiec go skolejkuje o remontu jak bedzie chwila czasu  :smile:  Tymczasem na razie niech Smark sobie tlucze, jak sie wymeczy to bedzie lepiej spal  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Polmuz.......  :big grin:  przypominają mi się czasy, gdy się zaczynało grać  :smile:  Kumpel miał Polmuza, a ja kupiłem wiosło - grało się, marząc o byciu za(...)istą kapelą na miarę Acid Drinkers albo Illusion  :big grin:  Mi trochę talentu brakowało, ale miało się "feeling" - bracia Cavalera, też ledwo co pykali, a stworzyli Sepulturę  :big grin:  Dzisiaj już nie ma czasu, choć w domu się pogrywa, wkurzając przy tym sąsiadów  :big grin:   :Evil:  Chociaż ostatnio pojawiła się koncepcja, by jeszcze raz spróbować...  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Jaką zgrzewarkę do PP kupiłeś? jakiej mocy?
> A może masz na odsprzedanie?



1100W najtansza z Allegro, Bass Polska chyba sie to zwie. Bez problemu dawala sobie rade. Sprzedawac nie chce bo moze sie jeszcze przydac  :smile: 

EDIT:
http://archiwum.allegro.pl/oferta/zg...240765592.html

----------


## Dafi Pe

Ja mam podobną zgrzewarkę, ale robioną dla Toyi. Sprzęt OK, minusem jest krótki kabel i to, że rączka się trochę nagrzewa.

@ Zeus - idzie, to zeszlifować  :wink:  Szlifowałem to usrojstwo packą i się dało  :wink:  My położylismy eksperymentalnie warstwę gispu i zobaczymy, jaki to efekt da  :wink:  Ważne, żeby Uniflota nie mieszać mechanicznie (mieszadłami), a ręcznie  :wink:

----------


## zeusrulez

uffff, to Cię podziwiam, że to szlifowałeś, ja raz to szlifowałem na połączeniu ślizgowy ściana długości 4 metrów i już nigdy nie będę tego szlifował
Zresztą staram się to idealnie wygładzić, bo im lepiej to zrobione to każda warstwa gipsu lepiej wygląda . . . 
Jeśli zrobiłeś pierwsze spoinowanie taśmy fizeliny cokolwiek używałeś na tej spoinówce i ściągałeś nadmiar i ten nadmiar jeszcze położyłeś na zbrojenie i to wygładziłeś to kolejna warstwa po wyschnięciu pierwszej jest zbędna. 
Mieszadłami to można go mieszać jak na budowie masz 20 szpachlarzy i każdy z nich spoinuje, tu chodzi tylko i wyłącznie o to, że on szybko ciągnie i nie ma sensu urabiać całego wiadra 10 litrowego bo tego nie wyrobisz a to cholerstwo jest strasznie drogie. Więc lepiej małymi partiami i ręcznie bo szkoda brudzić mieszadła . . .  :wink:  :yes:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> uffff, to Cię podziwiam, że to szlifowałeś, ja raz to szlifowałem na połączeniu ślizgowy ściana długości 4 metrów i już nigdy nie będę tego szlifował
> Zresztą staram się to idealnie wygładzić, bo im lepiej to zrobione to każda warstwa gipsu lepiej wygląda . . . 
> Jeśli zrobiłeś pierwsze spoinowanie taśmy fizeliny cokolwiek używałeś na tej spoinówce i ściągałeś nadmiar i ten nadmiar jeszcze położyłeś na zbrojenie i to wygładziłeś to kolejna warstwa po wyschnięciu pierwszej jest zbędna. 
> Mieszadłami to można go mieszać jak na budowie masz 20 szpachlarzy i każdy z nich spoinuje, tu chodzi tylko i wyłącznie o to, że on szybko ciągnie i nie ma sensu urabiać całego wiadra 10 litrowego bo tego nie wyrobisz a to cholerstwo jest strasznie drogie. Więc lepiej małymi partiami i ręcznie bo szkoda brudzić mieszadła . . .


Naprawdę szlifowałem to packą. Sami się dziwiliśmy,  że szło, bo o jego twardości od dawna krążyły legendy. Na szczęście było to około 10 połączeń na 2, 5 metra. Może dlatego dobrze szło dlatego, ze staraliśmy się przy nakładaniu każdej warstwy i nie było tego grubo aż nadto  :wink:  Na opakowaniu jest nawet napisane, by mieszać ręcznie, bo im dłużej się to miesza, tym szybciej chwyta. My robiliśmy w małych porcjach i do tego mycie wszystkiego po każdym użyciu  :wink:  Szczerze mówiąc, to nawet jeśli robisz zwykłym gipsem szpachlowym, dobrze zatopisz taśmę, to starczy  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Podsumowujac:

na polaczenia plyt dawac tasme papierowa lub fizeline i na to umiejetnie uniflot. Jak zwiaze to zeszlifowac i na to jakas gladz gotowa z wiaderka? Tak ?

----------


## netbet

> Podsumowujac:
> 
> na polaczenia plyt dawac tasme papierowa lub fizeline i na to umiejetnie uniflot. Jak zwiaze to zeszlifowac i na to jakas gladz gotowa z wiaderka? Tak ?


tak.

tylko flota tak kładź żebyś nie musiał go szlifować..

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Aha. A na narozniki tez to samo tyle ze z katownikiem ALU tak ?

----------


## netbet

> Aha. A na narozniki tez to samo tyle ze z katownikiem ALU tak ?


tak...

tylko do zatapiania narożników zamiast flota - klej gipsowy...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

OK. A ta tasma papierowa to jakas konkretna czy dowolna? A moze lepsza fizelina lub siatka ?

Miedzy plytami generalnie zostawiam od 05, do 1 cm miejsca aby to wypelnic pozniej szpachlem polaczeniowym. 
Czyli ma byc tak: wypelnic przestrzen miedzy platmi, nakleic tasme i zaszpachlowac slicznie i estetycznie. Wszytsko Uniflotem. Tak?

----------


## netbet

> Miedzy plytami generalnie zostawiam od 05, do 1 cm miejsca aby to wypelnic pozniej szpachlem polaczeniowym. 
> ?


ups... no ten flot w te szczeliny szarpnie cie po kieszeni....i to FEST!
nie zostawiaj takich szczelin!!! szczelina niech mam max 1mm

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Same szczeliny moge wypelnic czyms innym ewentualnie i na to tasma i na tasme uniflot ?

----------


## zeusrulez

> Aha. A na narozniki tez to samo tyle ze z katownikiem ALU tak ?


Jak ma być pełen profesjonalizm to żaden klej, domyślam się że obrabiasz kąt prosty  ? To najpierw wklejasz albo fizelinę, albo papier na ten róg a później narożnik. 
Bo narożnik może odskoczyć . . . 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## zeusrulez

> Same szczeliny moge wypelnic czyms innym ewentualnie i na to tasma i na tasme uniflot ?


Nie możesz. Akurat jeśli popełniałeś błędy, bądź małe błędy podczas wcześniejszych prac i jesteś tego świadomy to nie idź na łatwiznę . . . 
Brak pęknięć na płytach to 3 składowe : dobry stelaż, dobre płytowanie i dobre spoinowanie . . . 
Jeśli chodzi o fizelinę czy papier hmm 
Łatwiej Ci będzie fizeliną jeśli to Twoje pierwsze poddasze. Papier też b. dobry tylko najpierw trza zamoczyć w wodzie  :yes: 
To cała tajemnica  :wink:

----------


## rafał2011

> Nie możesz. Akurat jeśli popełniałeś błędy, bądź małe błędy podczas wcześniejszych prac i jesteś tego świadomy to nie idź na łatwiznę . . . 
> Brak pęknięć na płytach to 3 składowe : dobry stelaż, dobre płytowanie i dobre spoinowanie . . . 
> Jeśli chodzi o fizelinę czy papier hmm 
> Łatwiej Ci będzie fizeliną jeśli to Twoje pierwsze poddasze. *Papier też b. dobry tylko najpierw trza zamoczyć w wodzie* 
> To cała tajemnica


Gdybyś robił całym systemem sheetrock, wtedy taśmy nie trzeba moczyć.
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

O poddaszu to nawet jeszcze nie mysle  :smile: 

Na ta chwile rozmawiamy o spoinowaniu i szpachlowaniu laczen plyt KLEJONYCH DO SCIAN z betonu komorkowego za pomoca kleju poliuretanowego SOudal SOUDABOND EASY. Na ta chwile zadnego stelazu nie ma, plyty sztywno trzymaja sie scian (nosnych wybudowanych w 2012 do sierpnia, oraz dzialowych - rowniez z BK - wybudowanych gdzies tak wiosna tego roku  :smile: ) Grubosc kleju wychodzi zaleznie od miejsca zazwyczaj od 1 do 3 mm. Sporadycznie, w miejscach ubytkow w bloczkach lub miejscach jakis nietrzymajacych wymiar bloczkow zdarza sie ciut grubsza warstwa.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Gdybyś robił całym systemem sheetrock, wtedy taśmy nie trzeba moczyć.
> Pozdrawiam.


Wiem, że tak robisz. 
To moczenie w wodzie mało istotne. To tylko chwila. 
Bardziej zastanawia mnie fazowanie płyt których też nie robisz i wówczas jedziesz papier i masy sheetr. ?
Co myślisz o tym, że zamiast masy sheetr. użyć uniflotta czy też vario ? i obyć się bez fazowania płyt ?
Dobrze pamiętam ? Taśmę wklejasz na zielonego a finiszujesz niebieskim plus3 ?


Pozdrawiam

----------


## zeusrulez

> O poddaszu to nawet jeszcze nie mysle 
> 
> Na ta chwile rozmawiamy o spoinowaniu i szpachlowaniu laczen plyt KLEJONYCH DO SCIAN z betonu komorkowego za pomoca kleju poliuretanowego SOudal SOUDABOND EASY. Na ta chwile zadnego stelazu nie ma, plyty sztywno trzymaja sie scian (nosnych wybudowanych w 2012 do sierpnia, oraz dzialowych - rowniez z BK - wybudowanych gdzies tak wiosna tego roku ) Grubosc kleju wychodzi zaleznie od miejsca zazwyczaj od 1 do 3 mm. Sporadycznie, w miejscach ubytkow w bloczkach lub miejscach jakis nietrzymajacych wymiar bloczkow zdarza sie ciut grubsza warstwa.


Wiem Tomaszu  :yes:  ale możesz wyciągnąć również z naszych "dywagacji" wnioski . . . 
Wybór należy do Ciebie  :wink:  zawsze służymy poradą !!!!

----------


## rafał2011

> Co myślisz o tym, że zamiast masy sheetr. użyć uniflotta czy też vario ? i obyć się bez fazowania płyt ?


Jestem nauczony robić na tej masie i przed nią nie byłem szczepiony żadną inną, czasami brałem cos żeby zobaczyć jak sie to "cos" zachowa ale to tylko z ciekawości. Dla mnie nie ma nic innego jak taśma sheetrock, narożnik dallas i masa zielona/niebieska , taki system polecam i śmiało mogę podpisać się pod nie fazowaniem płyt i braku pęknięć na spoinach.
Rafał Brodowski



> Dobrze pamiętam ? Taśmę wklejasz na zielonego a finiszujesz niebieskim plus3 ?


Dokładnie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

I dlatego tez wlasnie dopisuje wszystko co mi sie tylko przypomni liczac ze moze cos jeszcze podpowiecie  :smile: 

Dla mnie bedzie to drugie szpachlowanie w zyciu. Pierwsze bylo u nas w mieszkaniu, kilka metrow sciany raptem, jakims zwyklym gipsem szpachlowym, jak najszybciej bo sie Piotrek pchal na swiat a mieszkanie bylo w rozsypce  :smile: 

Teraz musi byc pozadnie, a nie na szybko tak jak wtedy  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Wtrącę się - narożniki kupowałem alu z siatką zbrojoną- to na pewno nie odskoczy.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Wtrącę się


A wtracaj sie o woli, merytorycznie, czy nie do konca merytorycznie... bez takich "wtracaczy" ten Dziennik by nie istnial a ja mialbym nadal bledsze niz blade pojecie o budowaniu  :smile: 

Pytanie przy okazji piatku: 

Kto wie jak pachnie w fabryce czekolady ?  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Czekoladą... na wyjściu. Na którymś etapie może być niemiły zapach... ale ja jestem laik gastronomiczny  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Zazwyczaj jak coś super dobrego jest na końcu to w środku nie zawsze- kto był w browarze ten wie o czym mowa :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

CEKOL C-40 - ktos uzywal? jakies opinie? 

Producent pisze ze mozna spoinowac rezygnujac z tasm wzmacniajacych na laczeniach plyt z uwagi na zawartos wlokien celulozowych i poliamidowych. Mozna wypelniac szczelicy i jest nieco tanszy (w lokalnym LM tanszy o 2 PLN/kg) od Uniflotta.

----------


## rafał2011

> CEKOL C-40 - ktos uzywal? jakies opinie? 
> 
> *Producent pisze ze mozna spoinowac rezygnujac z tasm wzmacniajacych na laczeniach plyt z uwagi na zawartos wlokien celulozowych i poliamidowych.* Mozna wypelniac szczelicy i jest nieco tanszy (w lokalnym LM tanszy o 2 PLN/kg) od Uniflotta.


Taśma na łączeniu, to jak zbrojenie w fundamencie, więc chyba nie opłaca się nie stosować.

----------


## Jarek.P

> CEKOL C-40 - ktos uzywal? jakies opinie? 
> 
> Producent pisze ze mozna spoinowac rezygnujac z tasm wzmacniajacych na laczeniach plyt z uwagi na zawartos wlokien celulozowych i poliamidowych. Mozna wypelniac szczelicy i jest nieco tanszy (w lokalnym LM tanszy o 2 PLN/kg) od Uniflotta.


Ja pisałem o nim całkiem niedawno, pozwolę sobie zacytować:

"[Semin] Świetnie się mieszał, świetnie nakładał, był tak biały, że aż w oczy szczypało, a po związaniu był bardzo twardy. Niestety brakło mi go. W castoramie takiego czegoś nie było, miałem do wyboru Uniflot albo Cekol. Uniflot w cenie wyżej stówy za worek, Cekol połowę tańszy (bo mniejsze opakowanie), co prawda ćmiło mi się coś, że Netbet bodajże Uniflota kiedyś chwalił, ale Cekol też znana marka, "Dobre Bo Polskie", kupuję!

Wnioski pozakupowe: o ku...wa! Koniec wniosków.
To gówno jest bez-na-dziej-ne! Źle się miesza, źle nakłada, źle zaciąga i w dodatku beznadziejnie wygląda! O co mi chodzi widać nawet na powyższym zdjęciu: spoiny białe były robione Seminem, te sraczkowate - tym gównem! Właściwie sam sobie pluję w brodę, bo spodziewając się czegoś jak ten Semin kupiłem od razu worek, bo przyda się nieraz, lepiej mieć zapas, podczas gdy nie znając materiału trzeba było kupić małą paczuszkę. Teraz się z tym szajsem będę biedził dwa lata..."

Nawiasem mówiąc, Semin znalazłem potem w Leroju, ten polecam w ciemno.

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzieki Jarek, caly plan finansowy mi spierdoliles  :wink: 

Semin ktory?  :smile: 

EDIT: CE-86 chyba  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Nie ryzykowałbym szpachlowania spoin bez taśm, koszt niewielki a spokojna głowa.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

NetBet,  mam pare ptan dotyczacych Waszego sufitu. Zastanawiam sie nad podobnym i chetnie bym sie naradzil  :smile: 

Chodzi o takie cus

----------


## Jarek.P

> Dzieki Jarek, caly plan finansowy mi spierdoliles 
> 
> Semin ktory? 
> 
> EDIT: CE-86 chyba



No cóż, dlaczego tylko ja mam mieć źle?  :wink: 

Tak, CE-86

----------


## netbet

co chcesz wiedzieć? pytaj..

----------


## zeusrulez

> CEKOL C-40 - ktos uzywal? jakies opinie? 
> 
> Producent pisze ze mozna spoinowac rezygnujac z tasm wzmacniajacych na laczeniach plyt z uwagi na zawartos wlokien celulozowych i poliamidowych. Mozna wypelniac szczelicy i jest nieco tanszy (w lokalnym LM tanszy o 2 PLN/kg) od Uniflotta.


Coś podobnego pisze Franspol, tylko jak wczytasz się uważnie to piszą " w przypadku stosowania okładzin jednowarstwowych z płyt g/k należy stosować taśmy zbrojące . . . "

----------


## netbet

> Coś podobnego pisze Franspol, tylko jak wczytasz się uważnie to piszą " w przypadku stosowania okładzin jednowarstwowych z płyt g/k należy stosować taśmy zbrojące . . . "


wszystkie połączenia niezbrojone siatką/taśmą/papierem pękają gdzie płyta łaczy się ze masą zbrojącą.
sama masa - nieważne jakiego producenta - jest bardzo twarda i zawiera włókna  - czyli jej pęknięcie jest raczej niemożliwe.

dla spokojności - zbroić wszystkie łaczenia... nieważne czy oryginalnie fazowane czy podcinane..

przerobiłem, sprawdziłem, wiem...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> co chcesz wiedzieć? pytaj..


Masz jakies aktualne zdjecie jak to wyglada na gotowo? Masz wiecej zdjec samegu rusztu? jaka jest roznica wysokosci? I wogole: JAK?  :smile: 

Chodzi bowiem o to ze nie zamierzam pod zadnym pozorem przy scianach wieszac sufit wyzej niz 260cm nad podloga - bo nie bede dokladal gownianego waskiego paseczka i go szpachlowal pozniej. Ale w salonie i jadalni (jedna przestrzen) warto by sie bylo pokusic aby jeszcze kilka centymetrow wyzej sufit powiesic. Aktualnie do surowego stropu mam 273, wiec jesli by z tego zdjac grubosc profilu CD60, grubosc plyty i jakies cm na nierownosci stropu to okazalo by sie ze moglo by byc 266-267cm.  I tu rodzi sie pytanie, czy to ma sens aby o te 6-7cm zaprzatac sobie glowe dodatkowa robota...

----------


## sewi

Przepraszam, że pytam tutaj, ale za niedługo będę chciał sam zrobić sufity podwieszane i podstawowe pytanie, żeby zamówić profile. Profile mają 4m, większość pomieszczeń ma długość/szerokość w przedziale 3-3.5m, czy zatem odpady, które powstaną z przycinania profili wykorzystuje się do czegoś, czy też są do wyrzucenia? Jak to wygląda w praktyce. Planuję stelaż krzyżowy, w salonie jednopoziomowy (by zyskać dodatkowe 3cm wysokości) a w reszcie pomieszczeń dwupoziomowy.

----------


## zeusrulez

> Przepraszam, że pytam tutaj, ale za niedługo będę chciał sam zrobić sufity podwieszane i podstawowe pytanie, żeby zamówić profile. Profile mają 4m, większość pomieszczeń ma długość/szerokość w przedziale 3-3.5m, czy zatem odpady, które powstaną z przycinania profili wykorzystuje się do czegoś, czy też są do wyrzucenia? Jak to wygląda w praktyce. Planuję stelaż krzyżowy, w salonie jednopoziomowy (by zyskać dodatkowe 3cm wysokości) a w reszcie pomieszczeń dwupoziomowy.


profil 4 m - tniesz 1 metr i 3 metry. 3 metry wykorzystujesz - pierwszy profil wisi. Masz metr tniesz drugi na 2 metry i dodajesz ten zostający 1 metr - drugi profil wisi. Masz 2 metry i z kolejnego docinasz 1 metr - 3 profil. 3 metry pozostało, wieszasz . . . 
Wykorzystujesz do tego łącznik wzdłużny . . . 
Jeśli dla Ciebie cm są aż tak ważne najwięcej zyskasz na profilach kapeluszowych, chyba 28mm razem z płytą . . . 
Tylko napisz do producenta (system który wybierzesz) o maksymalne wymiary pomieszczenia . . . Będziesz miał pewność 
Rigips ma coś w stylu systemu korytarzowego jednopoziomowego i tam masz max 2,4 m . . .

----------


## zeusrulez

> wszystkie połączenia niezbrojone siatką/taśmą/papierem pękają gdzie płyta łaczy się ze masą zbrojącą.
> sama masa - nieważne jakiego producenta - jest bardzo twarda i zawiera włókna  - czyli jej pęknięcie jest raczej niemożliwe.
> 
> dla spokojności - zbroić wszystkie łaczenia... nieważne czy oryginalnie fazowane czy podcinane..
> 
> przerobiłem, sprawdziłem, wiem...


Miałem na myśli, że to co Cekol napisał to bzdura  :wink: 
Przerabiam, sprawdzam, wiem . . .  :yes:

----------


## netbet

> Aktualnie do surowego stropu mam 273, wiec jesli by z tego zdjac grubosc profilu CD60, grubosc plyty i jakies cm na nierownosci stropu to okazalo by sie ze moglo by byc 266-267cm.  I tu rodzi sie pytanie, czy to ma sens aby o te 6-7cm zaprzatac sobie glowe dodatkowa robota...


... trochę mało te 2,73... bo nie wyjdziesz na 2,6 ścianami tak żeby kleić całe płyty ...:
- na pierwszy sufit odlicz jakieś 5cm ( wariant optymistyczny przy założeniu że sufit jest w miarę poziomy i równy )
- drugie podwieszenie:
u nas jest obniżone o chyba 13cm od pierwszego
7 cm to ta pionowa maskownica
6 cm to szczelina pomiędzy maskownicą a sufitem pierwszym...
szczelina podyktowana była wielkością pomieszczenia - 46m2 - ... i " żeby to jakoś wyglądało"
razem daje jakieś 18cm urwane z wysokości pomieszczenia

... tak naprawdę jest z tym [email protected]# się od jasnej cholery... maskownica... jej pionowe ustawienie... szpachlowanie...

a po co to sie tak naprawdę robi?
dla bajeru! żeby schować tam leda RGB i migało to na niebiesko, to na zielono...

gdybym drugi raz stanął przed tym samym problemem - zrobiłbym odwrotnie sufity - podwieszenie na środku mocowane do zasadniczego sufitu.
(przerabiam to teraz na górze w pokoju dziecioka  :big grin:  )

----------


## rewo66

Potwierdzam zdanie Jarka Cekol jest do bani. Mam takie same spostrzeżenia. Finisz tez jest do bani nawet ten biały bodajże A-45. Franspol ten mogę pochwalić. 
Po ksawciu który był ostatnio pojawiło mi się parę rys na łączeniu płyt ze ścianą z tynkiem cem-wap mimo cekolu beztasmowego. Tam gdzie dałem akryl Den Bravena nie ma zadnych rysek. Ja mam strop drewniany więc każda wichura porządna wprawia moja więźbę w delikatne ruchy a tym samym i pracuje strop. Ryski juz poprawione akrylem.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ...
> 
> ... tak naprawdę jest z tym [email protected]# się od jasnej cholery... maskownica... jej pionowe ustawienie... szpachlowanie...



Podsumowujac:

wysokosc aktualna (2,72m od surowej wylewki do stropu) raczej determinuje plaski sufit na calosci na wysokosci ok 2,60m nad gotowa podloga i chyba nie ma co kombinowac bo taki uskok, owszem moze wygladac fajnie ale jesli bedzie wystarczajaco wysoki, a wtedy nalezalo by nadmiernie zejsc z wysokosci przy scianach...

----------


## gandw

> Finisz tez jest do bani nawet ten biały bodajże A-45.


Zużyłem 40kg tego A-45 i uważam że jest ok, co Ci w nim nie pasowało? Trzeba dobrze położyć żeby mało szlifowania było, bo jest twardy, ale za to odporny na zarysowanie. Ja na łączenia stosowałem Uniflott i uważam że jest świetny, tylko faktycznie drogi, do niego wtapiałem flizelinę. Potem na całość gładź.

----------


## sewi

> profil 4 m - tniesz 1 metr i 3 metry. 3 metry wykorzystujesz - pierwszy profil wisi. Masz metr tniesz drugi na 2 metry i dodajesz ten zostający 1 metr - drugi profil wisi. Masz 2 metry i z kolejnego docinasz 1 metr - 3 profil. 3 metry pozostało, wieszasz . . . 
> Wykorzystujesz do tego łącznik wzdłużny . . . 
> Jeśli dla Ciebie cm są aż tak ważne najwięcej zyskasz na profilach kapeluszowych, chyba 28mm razem z płytą . . . 
> Tylko napisz do producenta (system który wybierzesz) o maksymalne wymiary pomieszczenia . . . Będziesz miał pewność 
> Rigips ma coś w stylu systemu korytarzowego jednopoziomowego i tam masz max 2,4 m . . .


Dzięki. A czy z pomieszczeniami dł. 3.5m też docinać? Czy profile 0.5m i krótsze nadają się do łączenia? Pytam, bo nie wiem ile profili zamówić. Mam rozrysowany układ profili w pomieszczeniach, policzoną łączną długość. Dzięlę na 4m i mam liczbę profili. Ile procentowo wziąć więcej ze względu na odpady, 5%?

----------


## rafał2011

> Dzięki. A czy z pomieszczeniami dł. 3.5m też docinać? Czy profile 0.5m i krótsze nadają się do łączenia? Pytam, bo nie wiem ile profili zamówić. Mam rozrysowany układ profili w pomieszczeniach, policzoną łączną długość. Dzięlę na 4m i mam liczbę profili. Ile procentowo wziąć więcej ze względu na odpady, 5%?


Ja nie bawiłbym się z dokładaniem profila, zaoszczędzisz ile sztuk 10 ,20 jaki to kosz ? a będziesz się babrał z dokładaniem kawałków poza tym musisz czymś to łączyć, łącznik też kosztuje, profil ud powoduje wypukłpość na płycie. Przelicz czy Ci się opłaca te łączenie.

----------


## DEZET

Też mam jedno pomieszczenie 3,5m szerokości i będę obcinał z tych 4mb.  Generalnie podzieliłem sobie pomieszczenia wg długości 3 i 4m i wg tego kupię resztę profili. Najdłuższy salon i tam połączę 3+4m. A te resztki, które zostają można wykorzystać przy robieniu jakichś półek i zabudów.

----------


## dez

Nie baw się w łączenie bo na sztywności konstrukcja trochę straci. Te resztki wykorzystasz np przy robieniu drugiego poziomu na oświetlenie (o ile będziesz się w to bawił).

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jakie kolki polecacie do mocowania wieszakow ES do stropu? Strop to Teriva, generalnie sadzilem ze "da sie" szybki montaz 6x40, ale czytam teraz w necie ze te kolki to powinny byc stalowe... i az sie boje myslec ile to znowu bedzie koztowac :/ ehhh

----------


## gandw

Ja stosowałem dyble stalowe szybkiego montażu Koelner 6x40, są też dłuższe, 6x70. Tylko z tego co się orientuje przy Terivie musisz celować w belki a nie w pustaki. Plastikowych kołków nie powinno się stosować na suficie, można przy profilu obwodowym. A już szczególnie plastikowe kołki szybkiego montażu sa mało odporne na wyrwanie. Najlepiej stalowe dyble - najbezpieczniejsze i najpewniejsze. Kupisz dużą paczkę to nie wyjdzie aż tak drogo.

----------


## rafal1983

Zwykłe kotwy stalowe trzeba dać

Plastikowe może by i wytrzymały ale plastików nie wolno stosować między innymi ze względów pożarowych, kołki się nagrzeją podczas pożaru i wysuną no i sufit mamy na podłodze.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

np takie ?

http://allegro.pl/kolki-kolek-metalo...740761282.html

----------


## kamelia i milek

> Zwykłe kotwy stalowe trzeba dać
> 
> Plastikowe może by i wytrzymały ale plastików nie wolno stosować między innymi ze względów pożarowych, kołki się nagrzeją podczas pożaru i wysuną no i sufit mamy na podłodze.


dom to nie supermarket czy inny budynek uzyteczności publicznej. kołki fischera idealne do terivy lub tańsze są podróby np benox BX (wystarczą same koszulki bo wkręty na wagę) oczywiście przewaga mocowań powinna być na belkach nośnych bo pustak lubi sie ukruszyć
a co do pożaru to czy wszyscy macie wystruganą więźbe żeby sie trudniej zapaliła, a zabezpieczone wszystkie przejscia przez przegrody???? i inne.....
nie utrudniajcie życia metalowymi dyblami.

jak możesz to staraj się w betonie komórkowym nie mocować kołków "szybki montaż" one sa dobre do betonów. hmmm znam i takich którzy przykręcają profil U samymi zwykłymi blachowkrętami wszystko można każdy robi inaczej.

----------


## kamelia i milek

odp do kołków z allegro



kolki metalowe wbijesz tylko w twarde pełne podłoże

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> odp do kołków z allegro
> 
> 
> 
> kolki metalowe wbijesz tylko w twarde pełne podłoże


no tak czy inaczej wieszac trzeba na belkach od terivy, pustaki to tylko wypelniacz jednak.

Tak czy inaczej - dziekuje  :smile:

----------


## rafal1983

Mi chodziło o takie kotwy.

http://www.sklep.unimet.pl/produkt_z...50,313891.html


Pożar jest możliwy nie tylko w supermarketach.

----------


## kamelia i milek

> Mi chodziło o takie kotwy.
> 
> http://www.sklep.unimet.pl/produkt_z...50,313891.html
> 
> 
> Pożar jest możliwy nie tylko w supermarketach.




widzę że ktoś się na wojnę szykuje............. ( ale to tylko moje zdanie bo każdy kołek który trzyma jest dobry )

----------


## jasiu226

Witam, od kilku dni wieczorami bylem wyjety z zyciorysu przez Wasz dziennik... Przeczytalem caly, od deski do deski, kazde zdjecie, kazda wiadomoc  :wink:  Swietne opisy, duzo mozna bylo sie nauczyc. Mieszkam jakies 30km od Was - w Szamotulach i jestem kierowca lawety, takze kiedys bedac w Luboniu postaram sie zobaczyc Wasz dom chocby z daleka. Pozdrawiam i dzieki za ten dziennik.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dziekujemy za slowa uznania  :smile:  Jestesmy nimi zaskoczeni i gdyby nie wrodzona pyszalkowatosc to pewnie bym sie nawet lekko zawstydzil  :wink:   :big tongue: 


Jasiu, gdyby trafil Ci sie kurs do TransGaz'u w Luboniu to obejrzysz dom z bliska  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jako ze ida Swieta, czas prezentow, my tez kupilismy sobie prezent  :smile:  Stelaz pod kibel  :big grin:  do dolnej lazienki, ktora lada chwila zaczne wyklejac plytami, wiec stelaz jest niezbedny. Jako ze u nas kibelem jest na dole pod oknem (tak aby siedzac sobie na nim swiat za oknem dokladnie wiedzial gdzie go akurat mamy) wiekszeosc stelazy byla za wysoka, a poniewaz dodatkowo miejsca jest malo to te wystarczajaco niskie byly za szerokie. Dlatego tez kupilismy idealnie pasujacy, polski stelaz "FOKA", w specjalnej, limitowanej do jednego egzemplarza wersji "TK12 Edizione"...  :wink:  Czyli kupilismy zwykla "FOKE" a pakiet limitowany dolozylem sam  :smile:  

Obcialem stelaz z gory, przesunalem poprzeczke wspierajaca zbiornik, skrocilem rure i jest gitara  :smile:  Stelaz "FOKA", niestety juz bez gwarancji na rame, pasuje idealnie  :smile: 

Jeszcze na koniec 2 slowa o samym stelazu... malo obiektywne slowa bo nie mialem nigdy innego stelaza w rekach abym mogl porownywac...

Na pierwszy, drugi, trzeci i kazdy kolejny rzut oka zarowno rama jak i caly osprzet wydaja mi sie byc super fajne, przemyslane, pomyslowe i latwe w serwisie... 
Podwarszawski producent na stronie ma komplet czesci zamiennych.... na prawde nie wiedze powodu aby placic za oryginalnego Geberita 2 razy wiecej...

Przy okazji kupilismy tez drabinke do dolnej lazienki... wybieralismy dlugo jak na nas, ze 3-4 minuty pewnie  :smile:

----------


## nita83

prezenty w sam raz pod choinkę, chyba w tym roku u wszystkich był budowlany mikołaj  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> prezenty w sam raz pod choinkę, chyba w tym roku u wszystkich był budowlany mikołaj :)


Hi hi skąd wiesz ? :lol2:


Edit: 

Tomaszu i Gosiu zdrowych , spokojnych i pogodnych Świąt
Mnóstwa budowlanych (i nie tylko) prezentów. :D

----------


## kamelia i milek

Jak wszyscy o tych prezentach to my też się pochwalimy więc zakupiliśmy 3 stelaże do kibli grohe jak szaleć to szaleć Wesołych świąt! 

Ps -i ściągamy Was dalej,  u nas elektryka i tynki produkcji własnej  :smile:  pozdrawiamy

----------


## Kamila i Marcin

*Najserdeczniejsze życzenia
 Cudownych świąt Bożego Narodzenia,
 Ciepła i wielkiej radości,
 Miłych oraz hojnych gości,
 Pod choinką dużo prezentów,
 A w Waszych sercach wiele sentymentów.
 życzą Kamila i Marcin wraz z rodziną*

----------


## IwaKrzys

Wesołych,zdrowych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia i dużo prezentów "niebudowlanych"

----------


## krzysztof5426

Samych pogodnych i szczęśliwych dni, dużo prezentów pod choinką.
… i kilku milionów w totka / wyłącznie dla budujących /

----------


## nita83



----------


## maciejzi

Sufit można zrobić napinany:
http://goo.gl/8fwbzx

biały, kolorowy albo zdjęcie, z podświetleniem ukrytym powyżej

Ja również życzę wszystkim Wesołych Świąt  :Smile: 

(patrząc na pogodę - chciałoby się napisać: wesołego jajka  :Biggrin:   )

----------


## Dafi Pe

Również życzę Wesołych Świąt i Szczęśliwego Nowego Roku  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Zdrowych, Szczęśliwych i Spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia  i Nowego Roku ! ! !

----------


## Gosia_A

Serdecznie dziękujemy za życzenia, również przesyłamy moc najlepszych życzeń - co prawda już po Bożym Narodzeniu, ale trochę zaniemogłam w Święta z najmłodszym Inwestorem... :sad: 
Wszystkiego, co najlepsze w Nowym Roku! Spełnienia marzeń dla Was wszystkich...u nas jednym z nich jest przeprowadzka w XII do naszego TK12...czy się spełni?nie wiem...ale marzenia trzeba mieć :yes:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tak mi wjechales na ambicje, ze nie zagladam to zajrzałam, ale musze tu opierdzielic szanownych Inwestorów, bo zdjec tu jak na lekarstwo, a wiecie, ze ja blondynka  jestem i czytam tylko książki z obrazkami :wink: 

Co do k-g i szpachli to tylko semin, semin i jeszcze raz semin, takze popieram to co wczesniej napisał Jarek. Jak zrobisz seminem, zadnym innym juz nie bedziesz chcial dzialac. Ja robilam najpierw twardym, a potem miekkim ( sorry ale nie pamietam ktory numer byl ktory, kupisz w Liroju). Pomimo, ze producent napisał ze do twardego juz nie potrzeba tasmy bo mają włokna zbrojące to i tak uzywałam tasm na szczeliny. Poza tym narozniki aluminiowe z tasma zbrojacą, tez juz ktos pisał. To tyle z moich dywagacji

Perkusja - spoko- slyszałes, kawalek "Prosto" z majowej płyty Kazika? Jakby co zostawiam do odsłuchania, zajebisty poczatek, zreszta jak cala reszta  :tongue: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ALP2ZFypnHY

----------


## Gosia_A

> musze tu opierdzielic szanownych Inwestorów, bo zdjec tu jak na lekarstwo


no to się poczułam opierdzielona, więc nadrabiam zaległości... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

PS Jak widać - mamy już w salonie nawet kwiaty  :wink:  a w pokoiku-komputerowni naszej nawet dwa fotele i kanapę  :big grin:  prawie można zamieszkać...

Szczęśliwego 2014 Roku!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jarek.P

Ładnieś, Panie Kolego, tą rozdzielnię zrobił  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

To jest polowa rozdzielni  :smile:  
Na dolnej listwie jest jeszcze sterownik PLC, a przekaniki ktore widac to tylko obwody swietlne parteru. Za laczenie gory dopiero sie dzis zabralem.

Niestety zapomnialem ze kupilem przekazniki bez mozliwosci ich zblokowania, wiec  dopóki nie bede mial napisanego programu na PLC  doputy nie bede mogl sobie zapalac swiatla w poszczegolnych pomieszczeniach... a skolei nawet jak bedzie program to coz z tego jesli nie mamy osprzetu w puszkach... ani puszek...

Sadzilem ze jak calosc zepne, zasile rozdzielnie po spawdzeniu i obmierzeniu czy aby wszytsko jest ok, to bede mogl sobie przekazniki zatrzaskiwac przelaczniczkiem na nich na sztywno... a tu dupa... przekazniki 2 torowe ktore kupilem zatrzasnac "hardwarowo" sie nie dadza.

----------


## Jarek.P

Ale robi wrażenie czystość montażu. Cóż, ja u siebie na ZUGi pożałowałem, więc do krosowania tego wszystkiego linką mogę sobie teraz tylko poskamleć  :smile: 
Z drugiej jednak strony, gdybym chciał u mnie jeszcze ZUGi pchać, musiałbym mieć dwa rzędy więcej, a wtedy już z miejscem na ścianie bym nie wyrobił.

J. (a co! Nie ma obowiązku pisania w Dziennikach Budowy o inspirkach i kolorach kafelków w kuchni!  :Lol: )

----------


## Łosiu

Ładnie i czysto zrobiona rozdzielnia, fajnie to wygląda. Ile pól w sumie masz w planie wykorzystać?

----------


## rewo66

Do siego roku  :yes:

----------


## jimminen

Cześć

Właśnie rzutem na taśmę 30-tego grudnia skończyłem układać dachówkę i zamontowałem okna dachowe. Teraz kolej na "suche tynki", wiem że kleisz na piankę. Mam pytanie o instalację elektryczną, czy przewody dawałeś w bruździe czy wystarczy na ścianie i na to płyta?

BobBudowniczy Tomasz

----------


## Gosia_A

*jimminen*: nawet ja potrafię odpowiedzieć na to pytanie: w bruździe, Mąż Kierownik Inwestor pozwolił mi osobiście wciskać kable w bruzdy i później je szpachlować :big lol:  całkiem przyjemna praca...ale wcześniejsze robienie bruzd to już bardziej 'upierdliwe' (na ten temat to już Kierownik musi się wypowiedzieć :wink: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kable trzeba polozyc w bruzdzie bo grubosc pianki (lepiszcza jakie z niej sie robi po przycisnieciu do sciany) to 2-3 mm i wszytsko co bardziej wystaje bedzie przeszkadzac. Bruzdy mozna robic reczna bruzdownica do BK, albo szybciej - szlifierka katowa nacinac bloczki i wylamywac to co miedzy nacieciami. Metoda 2 jest szybka ale generuje mnustwo syfu podczas nacinania.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czy ktokolwiek z czytajacych sam montowal kotlownie lub zna dziennik gdzie ktos sam montowal kotlownie z kotlem kondensacyjnym gazowym? Pomijam oczywiscie kwestie rozruchu oraz podlaczenia gazu do kotla bo do tego potrzeba serwisanta/uprawnien gazowych a tych nie posiadam na ta chwile  :smile: 

Nie mniej patrzac na schemat hydrauliczny kotlowni na stronie Immergasa sprawa wydaje sie co najmniej malo skomplikowana. 

Nurtuja mnie natomiast 3 kwestie i na ta chwile sam sobie odpowiedziec na nie nie potrafie:

1 - sprzeglo hydrauliczne - czy w naszej instalacji bedzie potrzebne?
2 - dodatkowa pompa obiegowa (piec ma juz pompe, ale wg mojego rozumienia instrukcji ma zbyt maly przeplyw w stosunku do tego ktory Asolt nam policzyl) - stad uwazam ze nalezy zastosowac dodatkowa pompe obiegowa a aby uniknac klopotow oddzielic ja od kotla wlasnie sprzeglem hydraulicznym - i tu mam watpliwosc czy aby nie spowoduje to zachwiania temperatury wody na powrocie do kotla...  :smile: 
3 - naczynie przeponowe na schemacie z Immergasa widze tylko jedno, miedzy zaworem 3 drogowym a kotlem, na powrocie do pieca, tymczasem Asolt w materialowce pisal o 2 naczyniach. Domyslam sie chodzi o to aby obieg zasobnika na CWU rowniez podczas kiedy jest odlaczony od kotla byl "zabezpieczony" naczyniem przeponowym, a skolei naczynie przeponowe CO bylo przed zaworem 3 drogowym.  Pytanie tylko o zasadnosc takiego rozwiazania przy zalozeniu ze zasobnik bedzie mial tylko 1 wezownice i nie bedzie mial grzalki, wiec jedyna mozliwosc podgrzewania wody bedzie przy uzyciu kotla, a skolei bez podgrzania cisnienie nie wzrosnie samoczynnie...

Tak oczywiscie wiem, ze przeciez najlatwiej bylo by to zlecic hydraulikowi...
Tyle ze zapewne co 2 hydraulik nie bedzie mi w stanie opowiedziec na powyzsze 3 pytania, stad szansa trafienia na przyzwoitego wynosi 50%. Dlatego wole nauczyc sie i zrobic sam  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Powolutku, malymi kroczkami w Nowy Rok... wlasnie dotarly puszki instalacyjne na cala chalupe  :smile: 

Jutro w tej sytuacji wypadalo by skonczyc rozdzielnie i na dole, tam gdzie sa juz plyty pomontowac puszki (choby te od wlacznikow, aby to popodliczac i kupic, bo programowanie sterownika bez tego zupelnie mnie nie cieszy  :big grin: )

Zdjecie puszek tez potrzebne ?  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

E nie no temat kotłowni to musisz rozwinąć  :smile: 
Kotłownie robisz w miedzi?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jak znam zycie to raczej w wariancie ekonomicznym czyli na PEXach  :smile: 

Bede rozwijal jak bedziemy mieli piec  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

niektóre odcinki, np: te na wierzchu wolałbym zrobić w rurach "pp stabi" - estetyczniej. Tak mi się wydaje  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Podliczylem wlasnie osprzet elektryczny; wlaczniki, gniazda, ramki... i mi sie kor...de tego calego pradu odechcialo...  :sad: 

Niby "tylko" srednia polka... OSPEL... a i tak wychodzi 1,5 klocka...  :sad:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

No niestety przyjdzie  sobie  mała paczuszka kurierem, a minimum tysiaka trzeba wybulic, moge Cie tylko pocieszyc ze my mamy Ospela i jak narazie jest spoko, jedynie tesc narzekał ze sie ch..wo montuje,ale kto by sie tesciowym narzekaniem przejmował  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pewnie mieliscie wersje bez zlacz srecanych?  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

Inwestor ciągle tyra na budowie, inwestorka w Nowym Roku postanowiła nie zaniedbywać dokumentacji fotograficznej...aktualnie jesteśmy na etapie puszek...śliczne są... :big lol: 

a że na budowie mam etat "sprzątaczki i prostościanosprawdzaczki", korzystając z ładnej pogody (ostatnio mamy luksus termiczny na budowie ( wysprzątałam nasze "obejście"...
staram się jak mogę jakoś rekompensować swój brak zdolności budowlanych, więc tym razem Mąż dostał na osłodę...
 ciasto czekoladowe, chyba nawet mu zasmakowało... :wink: 
  :big lol:  (hasło przewodnie musi być)

PS. *MSU*: serdecznie gratuluję kolejnego Członka Rodziny...ale Wam się wszystko ładnie ułożyło... :yes:

----------


## rewo66

Wszystkiego dobrego z nowym godom  :big grin: 

Ciasto czekoladowe  wyglada zaj......  fajnie i pewnie jeszcze lepiej smakowało.   :big grin:   No cóż inwestor musi uzupełniać organizm w treści energetyczne. Nic nie daje takiego kopa jak czekolada  :yes:   W moim podstawowym menu budowlanym oprócz browara jest zawsze tabliczka gorzkiej czekolady.  :big grin:  

Co do gniazdek i włączników to my montowaliśmy  Simon 54 i nie narzekam na trudności w montowaniu (wersja bez skręczania). Koszt ok. 1,8 tys. Choć to była bardzo zmudna i nudna robota. No trochę koncentracji trzeba było zachować. Dobrze że kabelki kolorowe.

----------


## DrKubus

Gosiu, Tomku, dziękujemy za gościnę i podzielenie się wrażeniami na placu boju... 

Nawet małżonka przekonała się do forum i dzielnie przedziera się przez Wasz wątek  :smile: 

3mamy kciuki aby dalej szło Wam tak sprawnie.

----------


## Gosia_A

*DrKubus*: zapraszamy ponownie...fajna z Was Rodzinka, Tomasza (zresztą mnie chyba też) szczególnie "uwiodła" najmłodsza Inwestorka... :big grin:  my również trzymamy kciuki za Waszą budowę!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Powoli, mozolnie ale do przodu...

a to kilka plyt przykleje, a to kilka puszek osadze, szafe sterownicza prawie skonczylem...

Na 23.01 mamy umowiona ekipe ktora postawi nam w plocie szafke z pradem... a Pani Podwykonawca Enei obiecala ze do konca lutego wszytso papierkowo zalatwia i bedzie odbior i mozliwosc montazu licznika.
Przy okazji zaczelismy dzialac z gazem, woda i kanaliza... Oj oby ta zima w tym roku nie nadeszla... i oby sie US sprezyl ze zwrotem VATu  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Z informacji mnie wesolych to niestety po pomiarach okazalo sie ze aby wpiac sie do nitki kanalizacji miejskiej bedziemy musieli zainstalowac na dzialce przepompownie :/

Na ok 50 metrach dlugosci mamy raptem 20 cm roznicy, a przy takiej dlugosci i kilku zakretach nie zaryzykuje odprowadzania grawitacyjnego :/ Nie mam najmniejsej ochoty wiecznie tego przepychac...  :sad:

----------


## pompiarz1984

Witaj Tomku.
Zauważyłem że na ścianie fundamentowej nie dałeś styropianu?
Sam jestem na tym etapie i tak się zastanawiam czy to robić.....? 
Piwnicy nie mam, grunt suchy, ściana podobnie jak u Ciebie ponad 1 m nad gruntem rodzimym.....
Zauważyłeś jakieś ,,-" odnośnie braku tego XPS-u?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Styropianu nie ma bo nie chcialem go zniszczyc na dalszych etapach budowy. Jak bedziemy cieplac elawacje odkopie fundament (pewnie nie az do lawy, ale tak z metr od aktualnego poziomu posadzki odpowie napewno) i wykonam ocieplenie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Skolowalem kawalek blachy jaki chcilabym polozyc na dachu  :smile: 

Gosia sie wprawdzie zastanawia jeszcze, ale mnie sie ona bardzo podoba  :smile: 







ta na zdjeciach to RAL 9007, w powloce poliestrowej. Dla nas raczej widze powloke Pladur (mat).

----------


## dez

Całkiem fajny wzór, dobre jest to niskie przetłoczenie. 7-8 lat temu sam sprzedawałem blachy dachowe, ale takiego trapezu jeszcze nie widziałem. Co ile można rozstawiać łaty ? Bierz mat, ma grubszą powłokę.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

To jest T35 ECO z Blachstal 2. Nie pytalem na razie jaki musi byc minimalny rozstaw lat, ale i tak nie bede nabijal ich zadziej niz do ok 50 cm.

----------


## rewo66

Fajny wzor tej blachy. Tez bym wziął mat.  :yes:

----------


## DEZET

Fajna blacha, no i też mat bym wybierał ( u siebie mam :wink:  ) Przy blachodachówce odległość między łatami przeważnie 35cm, tu można dać więcej, ale czy 50cm to nie za dużo?. Nie pamiętam jak będzie wyglądał Twój dach, ale u siebie na garaż zamówiłem odcinek 6mb i to jest na samodzielne montowanie za dużo. Lepiej zamawiać 2 odcinki na skos.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Nie pamiętam jak będzie wyglądał Twój dach, ale u siebie na garaż zamówiłem odcinek 6mb i to jest na samodzielne montowanie za dużo. Lepiej zamawiać 2 odcinki na skos.



Na dachu tescia montowalismy z kumplem z pracy w dwojke odcinki po 11mb trapezowki T20 z Ruukki :smile:  U nas beda najdluzsze po ok 7,5 metra, wiec sadze ze da rade z jednego kawalka  :smile: 

Rozstaw dawalismy chyba 40cm od osi do osi laty.

----------


## dez

Gdzieś kiedyś słyszałem że powyżej 6m spadu połaci powinno się długość dzielić na pół. Wszystko przez rozszerzalność temperaturową stali. Przy blachodachówce takiego problemu nie ma bo ta ma przetłoczenia poprzeczne i na nich ma możliwość rozciągania się. Ale to teoria bo pamiętam że kiedyś sprzedałem 13mb T18  :wink:  

Pomijając powyższe - zdecydowanie lepiej wygląda jeden arkusz przez całą długość spadu i tak też zdecydowana większość ludzi robi.

----------


## DEZET

Ograniczenie chyba dotyczy blachodachówki- długie odcinki strasznie się wyginają poprzecznie. Trapez jednak jest sztywny, więc te 7,5m powinno być ok.

----------


## Gosia_A

pojawił się u nas zaczątek sufitu w salonie... :smile:

----------


## rewo66

No ładnie zaczyna się to prezentować  :yes:  W jaki sposób płyty pójdą do góry. Podnośnikiem ?

PS  Wnioskuję po brakujących wąskich paskach w górze ścian że będzie  jeszcze jeden poziom profili  :smile:  Albo zdjęcie źle oddaje poziom profili względem końca płyt ściennych

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tak. planuje kupic podnosnik. Ruszt bedzie jednowarstwowy, krzyzowy. Pomiedzy te ktore sa juz przykrecone wstawie jeszcze poprzeczne krotsze kawalki. Plyty beda poprzecznie do tych dlugich. Profile sa aktualnie na wysokosci 263cm, i to jest od 0,5 do 1cm powyzej konca plyt.

----------


## netbet

> Profile sa aktualnie na wysokosci 263cm, i to jest od 0,5 do 1cm powyzej konca plyt.



0,3 szczeliny pomiędzy płytą ściany a płytą sufitu - gites majones!
0,5 szczeliny pomiędzy płytą ściany a płytą sufitu - tak se
1,0 szczeliny.... dramat do obróbki

bo:
co tam dasz?
1 cm akrylu?
1 cm kleju gipsowego i obrobisz "na sztywno"?

zobaczysz jak zaczniesz wykańczać... nie żebym krakał.... ale przerabiałem to i przerabiam obecnie na poddaszu...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

netbet, nie zrozumiales mnie

Plaszczyzna profili jest 0,5 do 1 cm powyzej kranca plyt pionowych. Wiec po przykreceniu plyt poziomych plyty pionowe (ich konce) schowaja sie powyzej plaszczyzny sufitu.  Jak wroce zbudowy to Ci to narysuje.

----------


## rewo66

Więc w niektórych miejscach płyty ścienne schowaja sie na 7,5 mm i tu w miarę ok ale w niektórych będzie to tylko 2,5 mm i tu może byc problem. Nie żebym krakał. Co do szczelin w poziomie między płytą sufitu a ścienną to netbet dobrze gadają tfu piszą o,3mm jest "gutes majones"  :wink:  Większe to już większy problem. Tez to przeszedłem.

----------


## netbet

> netbet, nie zrozumiales mnie
> 
> Plaszczyzna profili jest 0,5 do 1 cm powyzej kranca plyt pionowych. Wiec po przykreceniu plyt poziomych plyty pionowe (ich konce) schowaja sie powyzej plaszczyzny sufitu.  Jak wroce zbudowy to Ci to narysuje.



nie musisz rysować... kumam o co kaman... :Lol: 
chcesz zejść sufitem na ścianę.... ale jak masz gdzie 12mm różnicy - będziesz miał "zagwostkę" do obrobienia...

tak jeszcze podpytam - jaki Ty masz tam rozstaw tych CD? i co ci dadzą te "drogie" poprzeczki pomiędzy CD? (poprzeczka + 2x łacznik )
( bo chyba te chcesz wstawić? )

----------


## netbet

> Plyty beda poprzecznie do tych dlugich. Profile sa aktualnie na wysokosci 263cm, i to jest od 0,5 do 1cm powyzej konca plyt.


to cos ty podkładał pod płyty żeby ci wyszło 2,63?
płyta ma 2,6 + jakaś szczelina na dole ... no niech ma 5mm... no niech ma 10mm
wyjdziemy na 2,61...

?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pod plyty kladlem kliniki 20mm "na bok" + ewentualnie  jak trzeba bylo cos poprawic to podkladel drugi. I stad wlasnie "gora" plyt jest na wysokosci 2.62m, a gdzieniegdzie dochodzi do 2,625. Tymczasem plaszczyzna profili jest na wysokosci 6,29-6,30m. Jesli odejme grubosc plyty wyjdzie mi ze sufit "zachodzi" na sciany miedzy 3 a 8mm. Czy to bedzie dobrze, czy nie bedzie, okaze sie w praniu... a raczej okaze sie w praniu ile sie bede musial narobic i naglowic aby bylo dobrze.
 W kazdym razie z uwagi na obawy Gosi, ze sufit moze byc za nisko, walcze o kazde pol centymetra (bo wiadomo, swiety spokoj w zyciu jest najwazniejszy :wink: )


EDIT: CD60 ida co 50cm (od osi do osi), na to pojda plyty 2,6 metra poskracane do 2,5 metra (bo wychodzi sporo taniej niz plyty 2 metrowe).
Poprzeczki chce dac aby bylo do czego poprzykrecac rownierz dluzsza krawedz plyt, czyli chce je  rozstawic do 120 cm (os-os).

----------


## netbet

> EDIT: CD60 ida co 50cm (od osi do osi), na to pojda plyty 2,6 metra poskracane do 2,5 metra (bo wychodzi sporo taniej niz plyty 2 metrowe).
> Poprzeczki chce dac aby bylo do czego poprzykrecac rownierz dluzsza krawedz plyt, czyli chce je  rozstawic do 120 cm (os-os).



nie za dużo to 50 cm?
gdybyś dał co 40 cm nie musiałbyś się bawić w te poprzeczki.....

ja dawałem co 40-43 i nic w poprzek nie kładłem... wszytko się git trzyma kupy...

----------


## rewo66

Chyba lepiej było dać co 43 cm i nie trzeba by było przycinać płyt z 2,6 na 2,5. Parę profili więcej tylko by wyszło albo i nie bo bez poprzeczek.  W tak dużych połaciach sufitu 40 cm jest jednak bezpieczniejsze szczególnie przy jednopoziomowym. Odpadało by też bawienie się w poprzeczki. Netbet ma rację. Ale nie mój cyrk i nie moje małpki.  :big grin:

----------


## DEZET

Chyba niepotrzebnie kombinujesz z tymi profilami- co 40cm (od środka do środka profila) i nie ma problemu. Dłuższy bok płyty mocujesz stabilnie do całego profilu, a nie do "problematycznych" kawałków. Ja daję dodatkowo kawałek profilu na łączeniu krótszych boków płyt( pomiędzy te 40cm), żeby nie klawiszowało.

----------


## compi

Dezet, kiedyś byłem więcej niż pewien, że taki sposób montażu widziałem w katalogu Nidy. Teraz faktycznie wszyscy zalecają montaż płyt w poprzek profili. Podobno sztywniejsza jest wtedy cała konstrukcja. Przy tych sztywniejszych ultrastilach Rigipsa u mnie nie mam ani jednego pęknięcia. Potwierdzę, że 40cm to maks co powinno być przy suficie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W przypadku montazu poprzecznego plyt 12,5mm zalecany rozstaw profili to wlasnie 500mm. Tak wynika z opracowania jakie znalalzlem w necie i na ktorym sie wzorowalem.

 :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Chyba niepotrzebnie kombinujesz z tymi profilami- co 40cm (od środka do środka profila) i nie ma problemu. Dłuższy bok płyty mocujesz stabilnie do całego profilu, a nie do "problematycznych" kawałków. Ja daję dodatkowo kawałek profilu na łączeniu krótszych boków płyt( pomiędzy te 40cm), żeby nie klawiszowało.


Dokładnie tak. Wystarczy dołożenie kawałka profila na łączeniu i jest  dobrze - nie będzie pękać  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zatem doloze kawalki co 120cm i tyle. Bedzie dobrze. Bo z tego aby krecic plyty poprzecznie do profili nie zrezygnuje  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> ....................    Bo z tego aby krecic plyty poprzecznie do profili nie zrezygnuje


I tego się trzymaj. Ja też kręciłem poprzecznie  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Urobilem sie wczoraj jak dziki.... w zimnie i ciemnicy  :wink: 

No dobra, az tak zimno  nie bylo - ngrzalem do 5 stopni, ciemno tez niby nie az tak - mam lampe  :wink: 

Ale za to prawie skonczylem salon z jadalnia :smile:  Zostalo mi troche (16) poprzeczek do uzupelnienia (przy scinach i w innych takich miejscach gdzie uwazam ze moga sie przydac). Plyty tak jak wspomnialem przykrecane beda do profili poprzecznie, rozstaw glowny profili co 50cm, dodatkowo laczniki poprzeczne co 120cm tak aby kazde laczenie plyt bylo na profilu. 

Bedzie git  :smile:

----------


## Mar_cel

> Urobilem sie wczoraj jak dziki.... w zimnie i ciemnicy 
> 
> No dobra, az tak zimno  nie bylo - ngrzalem do 5 stopni, ciemno tez niby nie az tak - mam lampe 
> 
> Ale za to prawie skonczylem salon z jadalnia Zostalo mi troche (16) poprzeczek do uzupelnienia (przy scinach i w innych takich miejscach gdzie uwazam ze moga sie przydac). Plyty tak jak wspomnialem przykrecane beda do profili poprzecznie, rozstaw glowny profili co 50cm, dodatkowo laczniki poprzeczne co 120cm tak aby kazde laczenie plyt bylo na profilu. 
> 
> Bedzie git


mogłeś wybrać ciut lepsze ujęcie...;-P pierwsza warstwa piasku jest już ubita  Wczoraj Tomasz cały dzień robił hałas i sąsiedzi nas przestali lubić... a jutro i pojutrze kolejne wywroty piachu i w środę powtórka z rozrywki...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> mogłeś wybrać ciut lepsze ujęcie...;-P pierwsza warstwa piasku jest już ubita  Wczoraj Tomasz cały dzień robił hałas i sąsiedzi nas przestali lubić... a jutro i pojutrze kolejne wywroty piachu i w środę powtórka z rozrywki...



Super  :smile:  

Mam chyba dejavu bo to zdaje sie slowa zony doktorowej z okresu zasypywania fundamentow naszych  :smile:  

Jakas czkawka czy jaki diabel?  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Chyba ktoś leciał przez twój dziennik.
Ciekawe czy czytał całość czy do momentu zasypywania piachem i wskoczył na koniec.
Ja swego czasu przeleciałem całość (byłeś na etapie stropu chyba) i od tamtego czasu na bieżąco.

----------


## adam5891

Witam,
w końcu udało mi się zmobilizować i przeczytać Wasz dziennik, wczorajszy wieczór ze wspomagaczem w postaci "rudej" w płynie a dziś od rana z kawką  :smile:  Jestem pod wrażeniem i to ogromnym. Dziennik super, dużo się można dowiedzieć. Teraz będę zaglądał na bieżąco. My już mamy zaplanowany urlop na maj i mam nadzieję, że pogoda pozwoli i w końcu ruszymy z naszą budową. Jakbyś mógł to podeślij na priva skąd brałeś beton, piach do zasypania fundamentu i stal. Nie orientujesz się czy Twoja ekipa cieśli robi wiązary?
Powodzenia życzę.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Hej, jak tam walka z sufitem, kręcisz już płyty? Jeśli tak, to jak podnośnik się sprawuje ( gdzieś mi migło, że masz zamiar go używać do tego)? Pozdro  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam,
> w końcu udało mi się zmobilizować i przeczytać Wasz dziennik, wczorajszy wieczór ze wspomagaczem w postaci "rudej" w płynie a dziś od rana z kawką  Jestem pod wrażeniem i to ogromnym. Dziennik super, dużo się można dowiedzieć. Teraz będę zaglądał na bieżąco. My już mamy zaplanowany urlop na maj i mam nadzieję, że pogoda pozwoli i w końcu ruszymy z naszą budową. Jakbyś mógł to podeślij na priva skąd brałeś beton, piach do zasypania fundamentu i stal. Nie orientujesz się czy Twoja ekipa cieśli robi wiązary?
> Powodzenia życzę.


Czesc.

Dziekujemy.

Najlepiej zrobisz jak zadzwonisz do Bogumila i zapytasz czy zrobia wiazary. Generalnie to bardzo zdolne chlopaki wiec sadze ze nie bylo by problemu. Powolaj sie na nas. 504 508 018



Dafi, podnosnika jeszcze nie mam, ale bedzie w tym tygodniu. dzis skoncze na gotowo ruszt w salonie-jadalni-kuchni-korytarzu.

Podjelismy tez dzis decyzje, ze szpachlowanie komus zlecimy. To bedzie duza oszczednosc czasu, bo ja w tym czasie bede mogl dzialac z plytami i druga warstwa welny na poddaszu. 

Coz... napewno mozna to zrobic we wlasnym zakresie, ale u nas czas ostatnio mocno sie sfilcowal i trzeba solidnie zagescic ruchy. Druga sprawa to ze do szpachlowania i szlifowania mam wstret, okrutny, trawie taki jak do szalunkow czy zbrojen. Szpachlowalem troche scian u nas w mieszkaniu i to byla straszna, najgorsza robota...

Kwestia kolejna to wykonczenie posadzki na dole... mial bys gres... ale z powodow roznych na czas jakis polozymy panele...
Oczywiscie wiemy ze bedzie trzeba podniesc temperature na piecu, ze koszty ogrzewania bda wyzsze itp itd... to wszytsko wiemy. Znamy wszytskie minusy takiego, tymczasowego rozwiazania i swiadomie taka decyzje podejmujemy.

Czas nas goni... :>

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No... rano zaczelismy sie zastanawiac czy by szpachlowania nie zlecic a wieczorem mamy juz dogadanego wykonawce i ustalona cene  :smile: 

HA! 

Podsumowujac: jesli tylko pozwoli pogoda to na przelomie marca i kwietnia powinnismy miec wyszpachlowany, wyszlifowany, zagruntowany i dwukrotnie pomalowany biela gruntujaca caly parter :smile:  Sufity i sciany  :smile: 

HA!

----------


## aiki

Jakiś potomek, że sprawa przyspiesza?

----------


## kamelia i milek

Z nami się ścigają  :smile:

----------


## IwaKrzys

witam
węszę potomka, wszyscy przyspieszaja nagle jak potomek w drodze :smile:  zwlaszcza ze przewaznie tam gdzie sie mieszka zaczyna sie robic ciasno :smile:  hihihihi
zreszta to juz tak jest "na nowe progi nowe nogi"  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Też kiedyś będę miał nowe progi ale nóg mam już dosyć!!!!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Przyszedl podnosnik  :smile:  

Na przyczepce mam plyty i welne, wiec dzis planuje zaczac przykrecac  :smile:  HA!

Z podnosnikiem wyszla calkiem fajna historia, bo kupilem go w niedziele na Allegro, po czym po kilku godzinach byl u nas na ogledzinach gosc od szpachlowania. Pytam jak chce sufity przykrecac i powiedzialem mu ze kupilem wlasnie podnosnik, na co on stwierdzil ze jesli po skonczeniu sufitow nie bedzie mi dluzej potrzebny to on go odkupi  :smile:  I w ten sposob, zanim podnosnik dotarl zdarzylem go juz opchnac  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## strazakpoz

Czytam wasz dziennik jestem daleko w tyle, jednak ciekawi mnie kiedy wstawiliście okna?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

*strazakpoz*: witaj. Okna wstawiliśmy w kwietniu zeszłego roku, chyba dokładnie 25.04.2013
--
Gosia (z Tomkowego kompa :wink: )

----------


## Gosia_A

na budowie "dzieje się"...Tomasz cały czas walczy ze sufitem, ale na szczęście ma nieocenionego pomocnika koloru pomarańczowego...a ja?Ja się obijam, trochę przymusowo... :big lol:  hmmm...czytając nasz dziennik chyba można pomyśleć, że leń ze mnie straszliwy... :tongue: 

acha...stwierdziliśmy, że na całym dole nie będziemy mieli wiszących lamp, poza jedną - nad stołem w jadalni, reszta - halogeny, coś takiego...

----------


## Gosia_A

a do jadalni może taka...Załącznik 241623

----------


## Kwitko

To mnie zaintrygowały ostatnie wpisy  :big grin:  A Wy je przemilczeliście  :Evil:  Więc proszę mi się szybciutko przyznać co się święci?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ja nic nie wiem, ja zarobiony jestem  :wink: 

Skonczylem (prawie) przykrecac plyty na suficie w kuchnio-jadalnio-salono-korytarzu. Czuje moc  :big grin:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Nie ulega wątpliwości . 
Dobre piwo z lodówki Ci się należy !

----------


## nita83

na fm raz dwa potrafią skutecznie ciązę wmówić, a i ojcem chrzestnym można zostać

----------


## rewo66

> na fm raz dwa potrafią skutecznie ciązę wmówić, a i ojcem chrzestnym można zostać


 :big lol:   Jest takie przysłowie "Kto mieczem wojuje ......"   :tongue: 

A teraz powaznie no widac iż płyty kładzone pełna profeska. Do tego Tomasz ma ten luksus że wie jakie w danym pkt bedzie oswietlenie. Moja zona do niedawna jeszcze nie wiedziała w niektórych miejscach czy będzie zwis czy oprawa oczkowa  :ohmy:  Dla pewnosci otwory na oczka wycinałem po dokonanym zakupie.

----------


## strazakpoz

Po cichu mogę napisać ze księgę przeczytałem. Dziennik rewelacja.
Wielkie gratulacje dla Gosi  i Tomka za to ze dzielą się taką wiedzą na forum. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Skkipper

Przeczytałam cały dziennik i... jestem pod wrażeniem. Gratulacje!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Oj tam oj tam  :wink: 

Tymczasem zamknalem dzis temat sufitu  w kuchnio-jadalnio-salono-korytarzu  :smile:  Poszlo 20 plyt (2,6x1,2), 2kg wkretow i nieco ponad 3 rolki jakiejs gownianej taniej welny 50mm (rolka niecale 19m2).

Jutro machne pokoik "na gotowo" jak sie nic nie spier...niczy...


Chcialbym tutaj rowniez oddac czesc wkretarce na kablu Skill oraz podnosnikowi do plyt. Oczywiscie oba wspomniane narzedzia maja swoje wady (wkretarka - kabel; podnosnik - gabaryty i waga) ale dzieki nim robota idzie bez przerw. Plyty fruna do gory az milo a bateria nigdy sie nie konczy  :smile: 

Gdyby ktos kiedys czytajac to zastanawial sie czy lepiej "tworzyc" podnosnik z desek i innych dostepnych na budowie "drutow" czy kupic gotowca - to ja radze: kupic gotowca. Po robocie bez klopotu sie go sprzeda niewiele tracac. Wiem co mowie bo przez pol roku "polowalem" aby kupic uzywke... 
Koniec koncow kupilem nowy i zanim jeszcze zdarzyl przyjsc juz mialem na niego kupca  :smile:  Genialne narzedzie, polecam.

Zdjec nie ma bo Szefowa Doktorowa  zaniemogla i nie moze poziomow posprawdzac a bez tego zdjecia wrzucac to wiocha  :wink: 
Moze jutro cos bedzie.

I najwazniejsze! Dzwonili dzis panowie elektrycy ze poniewaz piekna wiosne mamy tej zimy to jutro przyjada wykonac nam przylacze, wiec jak pojdzie sprawnie w starostwie i enei to za miesiac-potora bedziemy mili wlasny prad  :big grin:  HA !

----------


## Bridges

To ja może również dam znak życia i się przywitam.  :cool: 
Śledzę Wasz dziennik budowy od około 2 miesięcy i czytam go sukcesywnie od początku, aż w końcu dojechałem na koniec.

Wielki szacun za dokonania dotychczasowe i kibicuję w dalszych postępach prac.  :wave: 

Dziennik jest mega wielką porcją informacji, pozytywnej energii do tego stopnia, że przekonał mnie do własnego wykonania pozostałych prac od momentu "prawie zero" na którym jestem tak że z utęsknieniem czekam na wiosenną aurę aby rozpocząć.

Jedynie moja małżonka jest na ten moment sceptyczna. Może spotkanie na Waszej budowie i opinia własnoręcznych wykonawców, że to możliwe ją bardziej utwierdzi w przekonaniu że to możliwe?

----------


## max-maniacy

dawno się nie odzywałam, ale czytam regularnie i śledzę postępy.
fajnie, że dalej uparcie, własnymi siłami (i teraz czerwonego pomocnika) przesz na przód.  :yes: 
gratuluję postępów i jeszcze bardziej tego "czynnika motywującego". 

uściskaj Szefową Doktorową i życz jej zdrówka.

----------


## rewo66

> .......   Gdyby ktos kiedys czytajac to zastanawial sie czy lepiej "tworzyc" podnosnik z desek i innych dostepnych na budowie "drutow" czy kupic gotowca - to ja radze: kupic gotowca. Po robocie bez klopotu sie go sprzeda niewiele tracac. Wiem co mowie bo przez pol roku "polowalem" aby kupic uzywke... Koniec koncow kupilem nowy i zanim jeszcze zdarzyl przyjsc juz mialem na niego kupca  Genialne narzedzie, polecam. ......


Poczułem się wywołany do tablicy.   :tongue:   Podnosnik zrobiłem z desek ale druty wypraszam sobie. Śruby i gwoździe owszem ale druty  nie !!!!!    :big tongue:   :big lol:  
Co do sprzedaży kupionego dopiero co podnosnika hm jest takie powiedzenie które dobrze oddaje tę sytuacje "trafiło się slepej kurze ziarno" Nie zawsze tak to działa niestety. Kupiłem nagrzewnicę i co dupa rok ją sprzedawałem. Szlifierę żyrafę sprzedałem dopiero niedawno (pół roku sprzedawania prawie). Fakt z podnosnikiem oryginalmym na pewno łatwiej i mozna to robic w pojedynkę. Ale mój samorobny też spełnił swą rolę a tajle po nim wykorzystałem ponownie do innych celów.   :big tongue:

----------


## Gosia_A

> uściskaj Szefową Doktorową i życz jej zdrówka.


bardzo dziękuję, zaglądam tutaj, ale nie zawsze mam siły, aby coś napisać  :wink: 
czuję się wyściskana, ale przypomnę o tym jeszcze Tomkowi, jak wróci z budowy...przytulania nigdy za wiele :wink: 

"Doktorowa"...kiedyś tak mówiono na żonę lekarza, prawda? :wink:  już się ze mnie tyle nie nabijajcie, jestem po prostu Gosia...czasami Antkosia  :wink:  właściwie to Gosia Antkosia - bo czyja, jak nie Antkosia? :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

*Bridges*: witaj, gdzie dokładnie budujecie Wasz domek? to miłe, co napisałeś i niezmiernie nas cieszy, że może się to komuś później przydać. To oczywiście w 99,9% zasługa mojego Kierownika Inwestora, pozostały ułamek % to mój wkład zdjęciowy... :wink: 

Prawda jest taka, że chyba najważniejsza jest motywacja...oczywiście finanse są tutaj niezbędne, ale ta pierwsza chyba daje największego kopa...Sama czasami zastanawiam się, jak pogodziliśmy tyle spraw, wybrnęliśmy z tylu ciemnych zaułków, jak to możliwe, że jesteśmy już na tym etapie, co teraz. Ale jakoś ciągle dajemy radę :wiggle: Tomasz daje radę...Amol oczywiście ciągle w natarciu :big lol: 
na spotkanie jesteśmy otwarci...

----------


## max-maniacy

Gosia, to samo pomyślałam o tej doktorowej, ale powtórzyłam za Twoim mężem.
Ty jesteś najprawdziwsza Pani doktor i wcale się nie nabijam, tylko podziwiam. serio.

i jeśli uścisków nigdy za wiele to  :hug:  :hug:  :hug:

----------


## Bridges

> *Bridges*: witaj, gdzie dokładnie budujecie Wasz domek? to miłe, co napisałeś i niezmiernie nas cieszy, że może się to komuś później przydać. To oczywiście w 99,9% zasługa mojego Kierownika Inwestora, pozostały ułamek % to mój wkład zdjęciowy...
> 
> Prawda jest taka, że chyba najważniejsza jest motywacja...oczywiście finanse są tutaj niezbędne, ale ta pierwsza chyba daje największego kopa...Sama czasami zastanawiam się, jak pogodziliśmy tyle spraw, wybrnęliśmy z tylu ciemnych zaułków, jak to możliwe, że jesteśmy już na tym etapie, co teraz. Ale jakoś ciągle dajemy radęTomasz daje radę...Amol oczywiście ciągle w natarciu
> na spotkanie jesteśmy otwarci...


Witam Panią Doktorową  :smile: 

My znaleźliśmy kawałek naszej ziemi w Skórzewie.
Upatrzyliśmy działkę narożną, nieforemną, a związku z tym i tańszą o jakieś 25% od pozostałych  :smile: 
I dlatego się zdecydowaliśmy. Dojazd stamtąd bezproblemowy i to wielki atut jest. 
Bukowska praktycznie do miasta zrobiona, więc dojazd do miasta jest jak po sznurku dwupasmową.

A jeszcze jeden powód dla którego Waszą opowieść dziennikowo-budowlaną tak fajnie się czytało jest taki, że ja jestem Tomasz, a moja małżonka .... no właśnie - Gosia (co prawda nie doktorowa  :wink: ) Do tego mamy Juniora w podobnym wieku, bo za chwilę kończy 6 lat. Jedyna różnica jest taka, że w naszym składzie jest jeszcze mała Inwestorka prawie 1,5 roczna. 

Powoduje to już całkiem spory tłok w dotychczasowym M2 o powierzchni 41m2  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

co Wy macie z tą doktorową...czy ja jestem w pracy?chyba się obrażę  :wink: 
*Bridges* w takim razie mamy nieco więcej wspólnego niż tylko imiona...

----------


## Dafi Pe

Mój tata opowiada często anegdotę z życia wziętą. Kiedyś jak pracował w AWF-ie, to jego współpracownik spytał jednego z doktorów: "Panie Doktorze, zapisałby mi pan coś na ból krzyży?". Człowiek ten był nieświadomy, bo każdy zwracał się do tego wykładowcy per "Panie Doktorze" i tak wyszło  :big grin:   Ostatnio spytał się jednego doktoranta z UE w Poznaniu, czy po obronie będzie wystawiać recepty, lecz ten nie zrozumiał żartu i zaczął po kolei tłumaczyć czym się zajmuje  :wink:  Tak więc Pani Doktór, wszystko przed Panią  :wink: 

PS: Jak idzie walka z sufitami?
PS2:  Coraz więcej Poznaniaków widzę na forum  :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sufity sa juz w:
-kuchnio-jadalnio-salono-korytarzu
-pokoiku
-wiatrolapie

zostaly do zrobienia:
-lazienka
-kotlownia
-spizarnia

zdjecia mam tylko z salonu

----------


## Gosia_A

małe uzupełnienie dokumentacji... :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Salon juz robi wrazenie  :tongue:  I ładny równiutki ścieg na płytach z wkretów. Fiu fiu  :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No wiesz... precyzyjna inzynierska robota  :wink: 

HEHEHEHEHE  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> No wiesz... precyzyjna inzynierska robota 
> 
> HEHEHEHEHE


Znaczy wkręta waliłeś co grzbiet od wkrętarki?  :smile: 

(w przypadku gwoździ sprawdzoną i bardzo praktyczną, precyzyjną metodą pomiarową jest bicie "co trzonek od młotka"  :Lol: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nieee

moetoda najmniejszych kwadratow... czyli w naroznikach i potem na pol, znow na pol, i znow na pol az uznalem ze wystarczy  :smile:

----------


## DEZET

Wkręty powinny być raczej na przemian, a nie obok siebie... ale przy takiej ilości chyba bez znaczenia.

----------


## Gosia_A

wczoraj zrobiło się u nas wiosennie...uwielbiam... :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> My znaleźliśmy kawałek naszej ziemi w Skórzewie.


Codziennie przejezdzam przez Skorzewo w drodze do i z pracy  :smile:  Gdzie ta dzialka?  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

Salon rzeczywiście robi wrażenie - zwłaszcza wielkością.

----------


## Bridges

> Codziennie przejezdzam przez Skorzewo w drodze do i z pracy  Gdzie ta dzialka?


1km od Kościoła Batorowską w kierunku Bukowskiej i w prawo  :Smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kumam, czyli gdzies na tylach. Tamtedy smigam skuterem w sezonie, samochodem, zima, trzymam sie glownych drog :smile: 

Wiosna za oknami, kiedy startujesz ze scianami ?

 :big grin:

----------


## Bridges

Pogoda faktycznie zachęca do działań. Liczyłem, że jeszcze trochę na budowę wchodzić nie będzie można. 
Idąc Twoim przykładem chciałem sobie przygotować strzemiona do koszy na strop, zastanawiałem się skąd wytrzasnąć giętarkę.
A tu psikus  :Smile: 
Przed murami czeka mnie zakończenie stanu "zero" na co składać się będzie:
- uzupełnienie jednej komory piachem i zagęszczenie ostateczne wszystkich.
- folia kubełkowa na 1/3 ściany fundamentowej
- obsypanie ścian fundamentowych i niwelacja terenu
- podbeton
- na nowo podpisać umowę na prąd bo zlikwidowałem licznik  :smile: 

Materiał już mam, bo kupiłem na koniec roku, tylko zadzwonić na plac i sprowadzić na budowę.
Pozostaje skołować betoniarkę i ruszać do boju  :smile:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Hej

Z ostatnich fot wynika,ze prawie najgorsze macie za sobą,no prawie bo jeszcze trzeba wyszlifować i urodzić, no ale..czemu mielibyście mieć lepiej :tongue: 

No Tomek, metoda wmawiania jak widać jest bardzo skuteczna na FM  :smile:   :wink: 

Buziaki Samoroby :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Szanowna Pani, jakby Pani miedzy zmianami pieluch, karmieniem i szykowaniem do szkoly drugiego starszego Smarka przeczytala nieco uwazniej to by Pani Szanowna wiedziala ze z lenistwa zdecydowalismy sie szpachlowanie i szlifowanie zlecic :smile:  Pan ktory sie tym zajmowac bedzie zaczyna w najblizszy poniedzialek  :smile: 

W kwestiach pozostalych sie nie wypowiadam  :smile: 

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## witold4

Witam,
Pocichutku śledzę sobie temacik i gratuluję dzieła.
Słupy z ręcznie dłubanej cegły to prawdziwe cacko. Zakiełkowało mi w głowie jednak małe pytanko. Ponieważ na owych słupach ceglanych oparta jest belka stalowa utrzymująca podłogę, to czy te słupy nie powinny być zakotwiczone prętami stalowymi w fundament? Jak to jest u Ciebie? nie doszukałem się odpowiedzi w postach. A na zdjeciach niestety tego nie widać.
Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz gratuluje.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jak widać w życiu nie ma sprawiedliwości  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam,
> Pocichutku śledzę sobie temacik i gratuluję dzieła.
> Słupy z ręcznie dłubanej cegły to prawdziwe cacko. Zakiełkowało mi w głowie jednak małe pytanko. Ponieważ na owych słupach ceglanych oparta jest belka stalowa utrzymująca podłogę, to czy te słupy nie powinny być zakotwiczone prętami stalowymi w fundament? Jak to jest u Ciebie? nie doszukałem się odpowiedzi w postach. A na zdjeciach niestety tego nie widać.
> Pozdrawiam i jeszcze raz gratuluje.



Czesc

slupy sa podpora dla dwuteownika HEA220 ktory podpiera strop. Wspomniane slupy sa wsparte na podbudowie z bloczkow fundamentowych M6 a te skolei stoja na stopach zelbetowych zbrojonych podwojna siatka o oczku chyba 100x100 z preta fi12. Widac to gdzies na zdjeciach zbrojen fundamentu..

Nie ma potrzeby aby same slupy byly powiazane ze zbrojeniem poniewaz nie dzialaja na nie zadne sily skierowane w poziomie. Slupy sa wylacznie sciskane, a wytrzymalosc na ten rodzaj obciazenia zapewnia wlasnie cegla w klasie 20 na odpowiedniej zaprawie.

MSU: nie ma zadnej  :big grin:

----------


## witold4

Dzięki wielkie za odpowiedź. Mogę spać spokojnie  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

no i od południa Pan szpachluje nasze ściany...ale się cieszę. Zdjęcia będą, ale pewnie najwcześniej jutro, bo nie chcę tam przeszkadzać z aparatem... :big lol:

----------


## [email protected]

za kilka dni mnie też to czeka - a to robota której najbardziej nie lubie - szpachlowanie, szlifowanie, szpachlowanie - znów szlifowanie - ale cóż....nikt tego za mnie nie zrobi....tym bardziej życzę spokoju :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> ale cóż....nikt tego za mnie nie zrobi....


to tylko kwestia ceny  :smile: 

Powiem Ci ze moze i sumarycznie za caly dom kwota zrobi sie okraglutka, jednak znajac cene za m2 w zyciu nie podjalbym sie tego robic samemu. Wole w tym czasie zajac sie poddaszem...

Przemysl to bo moze warto...  :smile:

----------


## [email protected]

nie ma na to funduszy - zwłaszcza że ja jedną wrstwe karton gipsów już mam położoną ale czeka mnie druga i tu już szpachlowanie bez ściemy - musi być równo i gładko

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Podziwiam pracowitość szanownegoInwestora. Ogrmony szacun .  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Klaniam sie w pas  :smile:  Choc z ta pracowitoscia to tak roznie... bo np smieci nie wynosze, dywanow nie odkurzam...  :wink:

----------


## aiki

> smieci nie wynosze, dywanow nie odkurzam...


Stworzony do wyższych celów  :big lol:

----------


## [email protected]

....Pan Dyrektor... :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W drodze wyjatku zgadzam sie na takie stanowisko  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Stworzony do wyższych celów


no cóż...tak to już jest, że jeden głową, drugi szyją...
Pan Dyrektor lubi postawić na swoim, jak każdy Dyrektor, ale wiadomo przecież kto stoi za sukcesami Dyrektorów...ich asystentki :big lol:

----------


## rewo66

> no cóż...tak to już jest, że jeden głową, drugi szyją...
> Pan Dyrektor lubi postawić na swoim, jak każdy Dyrektor, ale wiadomo przecież kto stoi za sukcesami Dyrektorów...ich asystentki


No wyszło jak to jest z Dyrektorowaniem naprawdę  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Brrrrrr... az sie obejrzalem czy ktos faktycznie za mna nie stoi  :wink: 

Tymczasem na budowie szpachlowanie sie odbywa nadal... ciesze sie jak gowniarz ze sie za to nie wzialem sam, bo codziennie patrzac na to bardziej utwierdzam sie w przekonaniu jak straszliwie tego nienawidze :smile: 

Ja, aby nie tracic czasu ukladam druga warstwe welny i stelaze na poddaszu. Jak dobrze pojdzie to pewnie w polowie marca zaczne przykrecac plyty na skosach i sufitach.

Po weekendzie powinien przyjsc tez zamowiony kociolek i zasobnik  :big grin:  (tyle tylko ze gaz ma byc do 17 lipca  :big grin: ).

----------


## [email protected]

> no cóż...tak to już jest, że jeden głową, drugi szyją...
> Pan Dyrektor lubi postawić na swoim, jak każdy Dyrektor, ale wiadomo przecież kto stoi za sukcesami Dyrektorów...ich asystentki


Ciesz się że nie jesteś kierownicą (to ona stoi za sukcesami Kierownika) :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Parter rawie skonczyl sie spachlowac. Do piatku ma skonczyc sie szlifowac :smile: 

Ja tymczasem ukladam 2 warstwe welny i powoli musze kupiec folie paroizolacyjna. Jaka? Welne mamy dobra, wiec wolalbym aby nie zawilgotniala (zbytnio). 

Lokalna hurtownia (a przy okazji potentat z Allegro) ma na stanie:

- zolta folie paroizolacyjna
- PAROTEC ALU 90
- STROTEX AL90
- STROTEX AL150
- EUROVENT N SILVER 96
- PAROTEC ALU 110

co kupic?

----------


## DEZET

"Swoje" folie też kupowałem w "F..necie", bo domyślam się, że o nich chodzi  :wink: 
 Jeśli żółta to grubsza i droższa, ta najtańsza jest jednak kiepska. Mój wybór na poddasze padł na Strotex i taką pewnie będę kupował.
Jak masz blisko, to najlepiej sprawdzić folie organoleptycznie.

----------


## [email protected]

również polecam zółtą i grubą, można ją łądnie naciągnąć przy układaniu tak aby nie było fałd, bez obawy ze się przerwie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No tak, tej z  warstwa ALU naciagnac sie pewnie nie da ?

----------


## [email protected]

nie wiem, nie stosowałem - mówię, że naprawdę mocno naciągaliśmy - po dwóch dniach sama sie odklejała tak była naciągana (nie zakładałem kartongipsów od razu stad folia wisiala kilka dni) a mimo to ani razu sie nie przerwała

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Pierwsze pomieszczenie ogarnalem.

Folie wypuscilem z kazdej strony po ok 25-30 cm. Co z tym teraz zrobic? Podkleic jakos do scian (silikon? butyl?)? Czy moze tylko chwycic takerem i kleic na to plyty na sciany?

----------


## [email protected]

ja wypuściłem podobnie i po założeniu kartonów w trzech pokojach obciąłem. potem stwierdziłęm jednak że to bład. Na bazie tej folii robię tzw. kontrolowane pęknięcie eliminujące pękniecia przy ruchach konstrukcji dachu. To jest to co pisał Netbet - że kartony na sztywno połączył do konstrukcji i zakleił gipsem a teraz pęka. Ja robię tak - kartongips jak kłade to dosuwam do ściany na maks 0,5cm tak żeby folia wystawała - następnie w powstałą lukę ładuje gładź na maksa aż docisnie folie, po wyschnięciu obcinam z folii to co wystaje a powstałą krawędź smaruje akrylem - powstaje szczelina która jest wypełniona folią i zamaskowana akrylem - efekt - nic nie pęknie bo już jest pęknięte :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

spóźnione, nie najbardziej aktualne, ale zawsze... :wink: 

parapet-najzwyklejszy, marketowy, ale jeden jedyny w całym domu, więc nie braliśmy innego pod uwagę :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No faktycznie srednio aktualne foty  :smile: 

Z tematow bardziej aktualnych natomiast dojechal dzis nasz kociol i zasobnik. Caly komplet z Immergas'a. Kociol zgodnie z sugestia Asolta Victrix X12 I2 i do niego oryginalny zasobnik 160l.
Jak tylko p. Radek skonczy szlifowac dol i bede mogl wykleic kotlownie to go powiesze.

----------


## Gosia_A

z dedykacją dla mojego Ukochanego :roll eyes: 

tort figowo-czekoladowo-daktylowy - PREMIERA - ku pamięci... :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Hehehe  :smile:  tort widze tutaj tez jest  :smile: 

A ja sie chcialem prezentem pochwalic...  :big grin: 

Ciesze sie jak dzieciak  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

No to wszystkie najlepszego Tomaszu  :smile:  Pozostaje zyczyć tylko wspaniałych wrażeń na koncercie.  :bye:

----------


## Gosia_A

aktualizacja zdjęć... :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

i jeszcze górny pokój...

pan powoli kończy już pracę na dole, pozostało jeszcze zagruntować i pomalować pierwszy raz białą farbą (było w cenie :smile: )

----------


## max-maniacy

ale postępy. suuuper. 
Gosia, to już chyba płytki, panele i inne wanny powybierane. niedługo zacznie się wykańczanie. fajny etap.  :yes:

----------


## Bridges

Ściany zrobiły się tak gładkie, że nic już nie będzie takie samo ....  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

Pan Radek zakończył dzisiaj pracę na parterze :smile: wygląda bardzo ładnie, czysto, schludnie, tak  jak lubimy :wink:  cena była przyzwoita, więc jest ogólne zadowolenie inwestorów...
nad płytkami i resztą faktycznie już się zastanawiamy, chociaż jeszcze nie wszystko wybrane. wstępnie panele na cały dół i płytki do spiżarni oraz kotłowni (po które dzisiaj jedziemy),do wiatrołapu też jedne są brane pod uwagę, więc zobaczymy...
nie należymy do osób lubiących długo zastanawiać się nad wyborem tego typu rzeczy, więc znając naszą ogólną niechęć do szukania, wybierania, przebierania i ogólnie robienia zakupów, decyzje podejmiemy pewnie na gorąco - zresztą jak większość w naszym życiu... :big grin:  właściwie jakby dłużej się nad tym zastanowić to chyba ja bardziej nie lubię zakupów od Kierownika... :wink:  nooo chyba, że jestem w ogrodniczym - to co innego! :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dach nam cieknie...  :mad: 

Od wczoraj bezustannie pada deszcz i wieje wiatr od zachodu... i niestety wpycha nam wode pod zaklad papy na zachodniej polaci dachu.

Niestety nie bedzie wyjscia, trzeba bedzie pokryc dach rezygnujac z czegos innego co chcielismy jeszcze przed dachem zrobic.

 :Evil:

----------


## aiki

> Dach nam cieknie...



Znam ten ból.
 Też myślałem, że jak dam "lepszą" papę to ze dwa lata wytrzyma. niestety w tym roku też chce robić pokrycie.
Już mam wycenę z jednej firmy na dachówkę betonowa i blachodachówkę - różnica w cenie to ok 2,5 tyś na korzyść blachy.
Ale chyba i tak blachę wezmę właśnie ze wzg na przecieki. 
Tak czysto teoretycznie to blacha jest z jednego kawałka i śniegu nie podwieje a pod dachówkę może i potem będzie lecieć do środka.

----------


## cronin

Wiem, że to żadne pocieszenie, ale im szybciej takie rzeczy wyłażą na wierzch tym lepiej. U nas też dach przeciekał na początku, na szczęście udało się poprawić przed kartongipsami. Dalej opcja trapezówki?  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Tak. Na dachu bedzie blacha trapezowa T35 Eco od BlachProfil 2, kolor RAL7024 mat.

----------


## IwaKrzys

Nio niezle z tym dachem u nas tez papa i na razie nie cieknie odpukac........ tez chcielismy poczekac jeszcze z blacha ale zobaczymy jak wyjdzie finansowo :smile:

----------


## netbet

Tomek.. mam pytanie :
jaką pianą kleiłeś płyty do ściany? 
zwykłą niskoprężną?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie.

Klej poliuretanowy do plyt Soudal SOUDABOND Easy.



Jesli myslisz o swoim poddaszu to najpierw kup jedna puszke i potestuj jak bedzie na ceramice. Generalnie na BK klei sie super do sciana jest gladka jak stol. Jesli pojawiaja sie gdzies zacieki kleju, czy nierownosci wystajace to juz jest klopot i trzeba nakladac duzo pianki i drogo wychodzi.

Puszka ok 25 pln, wystarcza na 3-4 cale plyty klejone na rownej scianie. Ale jak sciana jest nierowna to i cala puszke na plyte mozna zuzyc niestety.

----------


## [email protected]

a jak aplikujesz na płytę - punktowo i obwódka po krawędziach?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc.

Na plyte naklada sie to obwodowo, oraz zygzakiem przez srodek. Stad jesli ukladamy mniejsze kawalki plyt wydajnosc spada (bo rosnie sumaryczna dlugosc wstegi nalozonej po obwodzie). Nie mniej dla mnie zalety tej pianki sa nie do przecenienia. Jest szybko, CZYSTO, cenowo do przyjecia i bardzo wygodnie.

Pozdrawiam!

----------


## Dafi Pe

Tomek kiedyś wrzucił link do filmiku instruktażowego  - oto on :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwWzXwa0GKo

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zamowilismy dach  :smile: 

Kolor sie nie zmienil, ale profil blachy i owszem  :smile:  Koniec koncow zamowilismy profil TRB-30/110 z BudMat'u, w kolorze RAL7024 wykonczenie MAT gruboziarnisty.

W soboty przyjechaly tez laty i zaczalem je nabijac.

----------


## [email protected]

> Tomek kiedyś wrzucił link do filmiku instruktażowego  - oto on :
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XwWzXwa0GKo


A ja jak głupi rzuciłem się na filmik licząc na jakieś jaja....hahaha

----------


## Gosia_A

Inwestor wyciął mi zdjęcia z aparatu z "łatowania" dachu, więc wklejam inne, które odszukałam...ku pamięci :smile: 
Antek przy antkowym garbutku...zlot w Garbach 2002, jacy młodzi wtedy byliśmy  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jakies delikatne siwe kosmyki chyba jednak jakby dostrzegam  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Jakies delikatne siwe kosmyki chyba jednak jakby dostrzegam



No... i opony łysawe...

 :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Patrz Pan, specjalista od opon sie znalazl  :big grin:  
(Podswiadomie wlasnie wciagasz brzuch prawda? :smile: )


Dach sie nam zazielenil w sobote. Kiedy zazieleni sie bardziej nie wiadomo bo w robocie nam "obrodzilo"  i czasu nie ma...

----------


## surgi22

No fakt barwnika na kontrłaty nie żałowali bo jak z impregnacją to niewiadomo  :Confused:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Laty sa od naszego Pana Bogumila, ktory dostarczal nam drewno na wiezbe i pozniej ja wykonywal. Wierze ze sa zaimpregnowane tak jak nalezy  :smile:

----------


## T0MII

> No fakt barwnika na kontrłaty nie żałowali bo jak z impregnacją to niewiadomo


Ja tam widzę barwnik tylko na łatach  :big tongue: 

Pytanie do gospodarza - gwoździe bijesz "tradycyjnie" młotkiem, czy może pożyczyłeś jakąś gwoździareczkę?

----------


## DEZET

TDMII- boisz się młotka?  :big tongue:  Tego wbijania nie ma tak dużo, ale przyda się porządny młotek z trzonkiem z włókna szklanego?!(taki żółty).
Gwoździe nie zwykłe, ale karbowane(prawie nie do wyrwania bez zniszczenia deski).

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Hej, tak wpadłam zobaczyc co na froncie słychac

Widze,ze Wy ciagle do przodu i fajnie :smile:  Teraz najlepszy punkt programu czyli wykonczenie totalne inwestora  :wink:  

 My juz jestesmy po malowaniu salonu, sciany sie usyfiły jakos dziwnym trafem piecioletnimi łapami, wiec nas juz z budowlanych rzeczy tylko sprawy remontowe, ogrodowe i takie bzdety. Zrob jak najwiecej ile sie da zanim sie wprowadzicie, bo dopoki sie jezdzi na budowe to sie tyra ile wlezie i robota idzie, jak juz sie wraca do domu, to sie najzwyczajniej nie chce i zawsze jest jakas wymowka - ot taki paradoks :smile:  

PS. Ile macie wysokosci w salonie, bo Wy wysocy, a na fotkach jakos tak nisko mi sie wydawalo? 2,50?

Niezmiennie trzymam kciuki  :smile:

----------


## Kwitko

MSU święte słowa! Jak się nie zrobi czegoś kiedy dom jest jeszcze budową potem jakoś ciężko idzie.  Tomek weź sobie do serca słowa bardziej doświadczonej koleżanki  :wink:   My przez dwa lata budowy postawiliśmy cały dom i się przeprowadziliśmy, po przeprowadzce przez rok skończyliśmy  pralnie i jeden pokój  :sick:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Gwozdzie (4x120 albo 4,5x125 nie pamietam) tluke mlotkiem. Mam mlotek ciesielski, idzie fajnie :smile: 

Salon: 2,62m

Wiem ze po wprowadzeniu sie juz sie nic nie chce (w mieszkaniu przez 5 lat listew przypodlogowych nie dalej rady przykrecic :smile: ) ale mamy parcie aby tam do gwiazdki zamieszkac  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Salon: 2,62m


i powiem Wam szczerze, że nie jest tak źle... :wink:  bałam się, że będzie za nisko, ale jest dobrze :smile:  tzn. pewnie byłoby lepiej, gdyby było trochę więcej,ale wcale nie mam wrażenia, że jest za nisko, a bałam się tego bardzo, tym bardziej, że średnia wzrostu w naszej rodzinie jest znacznie wyższa od średniej...populacyjnej :big lol: 

faktycznie parcie, aby być u siebie na Święta Bożego Narodzenia jest duże :big grin:  chcę mocno wierzyć, że się uda, ale wiadomo, że życie czasami lubi płatać figle...jeśli się uda, na pewno nie będzie w tym roku tarasów, na pewno nie będzie wszystko wykończone w środku - już to raz przerabialiśmy, jak wprowadzaliśmy się na chwilę przed porodem do niewykończonego mieszkania, ale co tam...czy to wszystko przeszkadza, aby być szczęśliwym we WŁASNYM DOMU?nam nie... :Lol:

----------


## Kwitko

Gosiu i właśnie tu jest problem, nam też nic a nic nie przeszkadzają te wszystkie nie zrobione rzeczy  :smile:  Może gdyby przeszkadzały to jakoś szybciej by się je zrobiło  :smile:  A ja myślałam że wy na lato z przeprowadzką się szykujecie  :big grin:

----------


## Bridges

> faktycznie parcie, aby być u siebie na Święta Bożego Narodzenia jest duże chcę mocno wierzyć, że się uda, ale wiadomo, że życie czasami lubi płatać figle...jeśli się uda, na pewno nie będzie w tym roku tarasów, na pewno nie będzie wszystko wykończone w środku - już to raz przerabialiśmy, jak wprowadzaliśmy się na chwilę przed porodem do niewykończonego mieszkania, ale co tam...czy to wszystko przeszkadza, aby być szczęśliwym we WŁASNYM DOMU?nam nie...


@Gosia_A Na pewno się uda! Nie precyzuj tylko o które Święta chodzi  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Generalnie pracy nie zostalo juz az tak znowu duzo... gdyby brac pod uwage ekipy i ich codzienna prace na budowie.

Ale ekip nie ma, bo kasy na ekipy nie ma :smile:  Ja i moja praca na budowie jest za free wiec oboje z Inwestorka to nikczemnie wykozystujemy  :smile:  Problem jednak polega na ty, ze pomimo prob usilnych nie udalo mi sie jak narazie rozdwoic, na delikatnym rozdwojeniu jazni sie tylko skonczylo.


Plany na najblizsze tygodnie to dach oraz komin od kominka. A pozniej pewnie wroce do plyt na poddaszu.

----------


## [email protected]

Wydaje się, że nie zostało wiele.....ja tylko popołudniami po 4 godzinki na budowie a w tej chwili nie wiem za co sie brać - kominek obudowa, dolne wc-płytki, obróbka podwieszanych sufitów, elektryka montaż gniazd na dole, budowa spiżarki, druga warstwa rigips na poddaszu, panele, malowanie poddasza, obsadzenie drzwi wew, duża łazienka-płytki, gresy, pralnia gres, kotłownia gres, garaż gres, ocieplenie stropu w garażu, styropian na zewnatrz cała chata, ogrodzenie, tarasy.....jezu....nawet nie chce mi sie myśleć co dalej....

----------


## Gosia_A

dzisiaj ku pamięci...Antkowa bluzka budowlana...

----------


## yasiek

A kiedy już to wszytko zrobisz, trzeba będzie zacząć remontować,, przemeblowywać, i tak do zaje...  :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

To nie jest budowlany T-shirt. To byl T-shirt zlotowy... ale sie wysluzyl i teraz go dobijam na budowie  :smile: 

T-shirt budowlany to ten z para pod parasolem  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

nie ściemniaj, bo tego też nosisz na  budowie! ostatnio chciałam go wyrzucić, ale w ostatniej chwili wrzuciłam jednak jeszcze  :big tongue: do prania...

----------


## [email protected]

> A kiedy już to wszytko zrobisz, trzeba będzie zacząć remontować,, przemeblowywać, i tak do zaje...


I ta właśnie myśl mnie prześladuje.... :ohmy:

----------


## Jarek.P

Oj nie marudźcie, spojrzyjcie na to z pozytywnej strony: na ileś lat naprzód nie trzeba się martwić o wakacje, gdzie w tym roku pojechać, weekendy wszystkie się ma znakomicie zagospodarowane, żadnego zalegania do góry bębnem na fotelu w sobotę nie ma, tylko zdrowy ruch, często na świeżym powietrzu... same zalety!  :Lol:

----------


## [email protected]

*Jarek* - no popatrz - nie podchodziłem do tego tak a tu tyle pozytywów....

----------


## Bridges

> A kiedy już to wszytko zrobisz, trzeba będzie zacząć remontować,, przemeblowywać, i tak do zaje...


Przemeblowywać to może, ale remontować przez jakiś czas nie będzie czego, bo przecież sami budujemy - czyli dobrze - i nic nie będzie spaprane.
To po ekipach się poprawia i remontuje  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> bo przecież sami budujemy - czyli dobrze - i nic nie będzie spaprane.


Yyyy... khem... heh... yhu dychu... tak... co to ja chciałem powiedzieć... tego, wiosna przyszła, ładna pogoda dzisiaj, prawda?

----------


## Gosia_A

> A kiedy już to wszytko zrobisz, trzeba będzie zacząć remontować,, przemeblowywać, i tak do zaje...


szczerze mówiąc to ja takiego podejścia w ogóle nie rozumiem... :wink:  wiadomo, że co jakiś czas trzeba coś naprawić, poprawić czy przemeblować - w mieszkaniu również...
chociaż prawda jest taka, że mieszkanie w domu z ogrodem nie jest raczej dla leniuchów - zawsze jest co robić, chociażby trawę kosić, liście zgrabiać czy coś przycinać...oczywiście nie mówię tutaj o tych z pięknych, wielkich domów, z jeszcze większymi ogrodami zaprojektowanymi i utrzymywanymi przez architektów krajobrazu, bo my do takich nie należymy :wiggle: 
trzeba mieć co robić w życiu :wink:

----------


## aiki

Jak się już wszystko wybuduje, wykończy i wogóle na cacy to se będę mógł remontować a co.
Już teraz jak w weekend nie mam co robić (czytaj brak kasy) to mnie nosi i idę się choć przejść i pozamiatać.

----------


## yasiek

Nie zrozumcie mnie źle, ja nie narzekam, lubię coś robić, nie lubię się obijać, chociaż parę godzin przy dobrej grze na konsoli nie zaliczam do straconych  :wiggle: , ale z nowym domem jest jak ze starym samochodem, ciągle coś trzeba grzebać żeby nie zaniedbać, ma być sprawnie i schludnie :roll eyes:

----------


## Łosiu

Robienie robieniem, wiadomo że w domu coś czasem trzeba, ale pamiętajcie że "lenistwo źródłem postępu"  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Potrzeba matką wynalazków  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

No to dalej w tym klimacie .

Tylko leniwi ludzie są inteligentni. Trzeba tak robić , aby się nie narobić i zarobić !  / Z  wyjątkiem ogrodu. Tam narobić się, to czysta przyjemność./

----------


## Dafi Pe

Oto co dziś na fejsie znalazłem  :WTF:  26 strona z Waszego tematu

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## dez

Komin na szerokość cegły, krzywulce szamotowe. Dach na parterze. Szkoda trochę tych ludzi.

----------


## Gosia_A

buuuhaha, no to się uśmiałam...szkoda takich komentarzy komentować  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

Przejrzałem i inne zdjęcia z tej galerii  :big grin:  
Zdjęcia jak zdjęcia 3/4 z nich jest równie starych jak internet, ale komentarze do nich - perełki normalnie. Mój numer jeden na tą chwilę: "*nałuszniki*"  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :big lol:  :big lol:  :big lol: 

PS: po raz kolejny się przekonuję, że fejsbuk to nie portal tylko stan umysłu  :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W sumie chetnie udowodnil bym wszytskim komentujacym ich ignoracje a wlasciciela galerii zapytal skad ma prawa do rozpowszechniania tego zdjecia, ale nie mam konta na "fejsie"  :smile: 

PS. chyba ze... chyba ze skozystam z konta Gosi...  :smile: 


EEE jednak mi sie nie chce  :smile: 

szamotowa cegla... co za imbecyl...

----------


## Jarek.P

Daj spokój. Na pociechę Ci powiem, że zdjęcie mojego okrągłego okna nad garażem, w fazie oklejania styropianem na byle jak i wycinania okrągłej dziury prowizorycznie znalazło się na portalu uryna.net (portal poświęcony fuszerkom technicznym)  :Lol:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> W sumie chetnie udowodnil bym wszytskim komentujacym ich ignoracje a wlasciciela galerii zapytal skad ma prawa do rozpowszechniania tego zdjecia, ale nie mam konta na "fejsie" 
> 
> PS. chyba ze... chyba ze skozystam z konta Gosi... 
> 
> 
> EEE jednak mi sie nie chce 
> 
> szamotowa cegla... co za imbecyl...


Dlatego wrzuciłem link do tego zdjęcia  :wink:  Tak przeglądałem, bo kilku znajomych polubiło ten profil i w trakcie tego zobaczyłem to zdjęcie i skojarzyłem po cegle - może zostanę detektywem  :big grin:

----------


## kurczak81

> Tak. Na dachu bedzie blacha trapezowa T35 Eco od BlachProfil 2, kolor RAL7024 mat.


Panie Tomaszu jak blacha pojawi się na dachu czy pochwali się Pan zdjęciami. Nam też spodobała się blacha T35, ale mówiono mam, że nie bardzo to na domek jednorodzinny, że za wysoka, ostatecznie wybraliśmy T18, która obecnie czeka na przykręcenie. Jestem ciekawa jak u Pana to wyjdzie.
No i pozdrowienia dla wszystkich budujących, bo pilnie zaglądam tu i do Waszych dzienników i podglądam.  :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

"Pan" sie pochwali  :wink: 

PS. Per "Pan" do moze do Jarka mozna bylo by sie zwaracac, albo do NetBet'a na przyklad, bo oni juz  sa sta... znaczy sie oni juz swoje lata maja  :wink:  

PPS. W miedzyczasie zmienila sie nam ciut koncepcja i zamiast T35 Eco kladziemy TRB-30/1100. Jest odrobine nizsza i jakby delikatniejsza, tak jak T35 Eco  co drugi trapez ma uzuniety.

----------


## netbet

> PS. Per "Pan" do moze do Jarka mozna bylo by sie zwaracac, albo do NetBet'a na przyklad, bo oni juz  sa sta... znaczy sie oni juz swoje lata maja  
> 
> .


.... jak cię zaraz bez łeb ździelę.... 
...lata srata....życie zaczyna się po czterdziestce... :Lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'osiemnacha

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:big tongue: 

Tak mowia... glownie Ci po czterdziestce  :big grin:

----------


## Jarek.P

> .... jak cię zaraz bez łeb ździelę....



Tylko dobrze celuj, bo tam na śliskie łatwo trafić. Łapa się omsknie, resztę fryzury popsuje...   :Lol: 

(młodzieniaszek się znalazł, cholera...)

----------


## kurczak81

Oj tam oj tam, mnie rodzice uczyli szacunku do innych więc pierwszy raz per Pan, a później się zobaczy  :big tongue:  
No nic idę męczyć temat podłogówki, bo już głupieję. No i u Was w dziennikach pogrzebię i poczytam jakie macie ogrzewanie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

U nas 100% podlogowki liczone przez Asolta.

Jesli masz jakies watpliwosci to proponuje zlecic mu projekt i wyliczenia. Bedziesz zadowolony/a.

----------


## kurczak81

> U nas 100% podlogowki liczone przez Asolta.
> 
> Jesli masz jakies watpliwosci to proponuje zlecic mu projekt i wyliczenia. Bedziesz zadowolony/a.


No to napiszę PW do tego Pana i popytam co i jak, bo już zgłupiałam.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jutro przyjedzie blacha na dach  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Jutro przyjedzie blacha na dach


właśnie chciałam się tym pochwalić :big lol:  może też zdążymy pojechać po klinkier na komin...oczywiście grafitowy :smile:  kto wie - może nawet po rynny.... :wave:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sa i rynny  :smile: 

Kupilismy - budzetowo troche - Scala Plastics G125 w kolorze grafitowym.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dojechala blacha i obrobki. Jest super  :smile: 

Za chwile jedziemy po klinkier na komin a pewnie wieczorem beda jakies zdjecia. Zarowno kolor jak i sam ksztalt profila jest swietny. lezac plasko blacha wydaje sie nieco jasniejsza niz na probce ale to tylko zludzenie. Drzwi tez mamy w  RALu 7024 (tyle ze nie MAT) i one wydaja sie sporo ciemniejsze. Ale to chyba glownie kwestia tego za sa pod okapem (zacienione) oraz jednak struktura powierzchni jest inna - gladka.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zdjec nie ma  :smile:  

Ale za to jest klinkier antracytowy na komin  :smile:  Roben Portland.

Z tematow po za zakupowych: wieszam haki rynnowe... jaka to odmuzdzajaca robota... masakra  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> Zdjec nie ma  
> 
> Ale za to jest klinkier antracytowy na komin  Roben Portland.
> 
> Z tematow po za zakupowych: wieszam haki rynnowe... jaka to odmuzdzajaca robota... masakra


E tam Tomaszu przesadzasz  :yes:    przy tym tys kapinke trzeba mysleć. Z wielką ciekawością czekam na zdjęcia z efektu finalnego blachy , komina i rynien . Kolorystyka już mi się podoba a klinkier obejrzałem sobie w necie. Fajny wybór gratulacje dla inwestorów  :yes:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Zdjec nie ma


zdjęć blachy nie ma, ponieważ nie została odpakowana, aby nic się z nią nie stało do czasy montażu...zrobiłam tylko kilka zdjęć, które może odrobinę oddają jej kolor i fakturę...

i te odmóżdżające haki...

----------


## DEZET

Haki zamontowałeś, a jak wciągniesz blachę na dach? Ładna ta blacha!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Haki zamontowałeś, a jak wciągniesz blachę na dach? Ładna ta blacha!



hmmm... jak... jak najostrozniej  :smile: 

haki ida pod pas nadrynnowy a pas pod blache wiec i tak nie bardzo jest wybor  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Z okazji dzisiejszej audiencji na Probostwie taki oto temat muzyczny mi sie nasunal  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

jest!!!!!!!!

osobiście...jestem BAAARDZO zadowolona z efektu!!!!!!!! przez ten mat wydaje się jaśniejsza, ale za to pięknie błyszczy w słońcu. Profil też jest super, jak dla mnie - idealna :wave:

----------


## rewo66

Prezentuje sie ładnie.  :tongue:   Ciekawy jestem jaki kolor elewacji planujecie?"

----------


## aiki

Nie dajesz żadnej wróblówki ani siatki?

----------


## Ahya

Fajowo ta blacha wygląda, uwielbiam szare i antracytowe dachy. Nie moge sie doczekac efektu końcowego.

----------


## kurczak81

Bardzo fajnie to wygląda i profil taki szeroki, fajnie, fajnie. Jednak trapezówka ma swój urok  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W sumie o wroblowce wcale nie pomyslalem, ale to chyba dlatego ze nie widze u nas takiego problemu. U tesciow polozylismy blache w lipcu 2013, wczesniej byl eternit i nigdy nie bylo klopotu z drobnymi ptasiorami. Moze dlatego, ze mamy w okolicy bardzo liczna populacje srok i wroble, ktore owszem sa, kryja sie chyba po krzakach i koronach drzew a nie buszuja bezkarnie.

Generalnie polozylismy wczoraj 5 arkuszy, bez wycinanek, za wylaczeniem drobnych dzior pod kominki wentylacyjne. Teraz niestety zaczna sie wycinanki pod okna, i to mnie nieco przeraza. Nie jestem dekarzem i wszytsko co robie robie na czuja na podstawie zdjec i filmow w netu... Tak ze idealnie nie bedzie  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

Spoko Tomaszu dasz radę wierzymy w ciebie  :yes:  Podstawa to nie spiesz się i przemysl i zmierz 2x zanim coś (blacha) zaczniesz ciać.  :big grin:  Jak to mówią "będzie Pan zadowollooony".  :big grin:

----------


## dez

Dekarzem nie jestem, ale doradziłbym na krawędziach dachu do każdej łaty dać wkręty. No i nie tnij blachy kątówką, tylko nożycami do blachy (jeśli wiedziałeś to zignoruj radę  :smile:  )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dekarzem nie jestem, ale doradziłbym na krawędziach dachu do każdej łaty dać wkręty. No i nie tnij blachy kątówką, tylko nożycami do blachy (jeśli wiedziałeś to zignoruj radę  )


Na krawedziach dachu  beda jeszcze wiatrownice, wiec zageszczenie wkretow bedzie wieksze. Do ciecia blachy mam nozyce oraz wyzynarke. Kupilem tez dzis uzywany nibler bo dluzszych ciec boje sie robic nozycami.

Oczywiscie wiem ze ciecie powodujace wysoka temperature powoduje zmiany w rdzeniu blachy i w efekcie korozje oraz mozliwosc uszkodzenia opilkami/iskrami powlogi na sporym kawalku, ale dziekuje za rade  :smile:

----------


## LukaszKRK

#Antoś na drugi raz jak będziesz murował kominy z cegły szamotki to nie zapomnij o otworach  :wink:  

Pytanie mam jak robiłeś chudego na gruncie to w końcu kładłeś folię? Po co się robi tam dylatację?

----------


## Gosia_A

kupiliśmy (na razie zamówiliśmy do odbioru po świętach ) zmywarkę do domu...tak - to nie jest do końca normalne, aby nie mając dachu kupować zmywarkę, no ale okazja była...i od razu widać, czego nie lubimy w domu robić...zmywać :big tongue:  sprzęt absolutnie niezbędny, nie ma co... :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kartka z kalendarza  :smile: 

2 lata temu:



1 rok temu

----------


## aiki

a dzisiaj?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

a dzisiaj nie ma zdjec  :smile: 

Szefowa ostatnio robi mniej bo i ja robie na budowie mniej niestety. Czasu jakby nieco brakuje, albo pogoda gowniana.

Moze po swietach troche przyspieszy to wszystko...

----------


## Gosia_A

aktualne zdjęcia to te, które ostatnio wkleiłam z blachą, zdjęcia robię na bieżąco...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

A wcale ze nie  :smile:   Wczoraj wieczorem przykrecilem arkusz blachy ponizej okna  :big grin:  HA!

Po za tym olatowanie jest juz uzupelnione dookola okien.

----------


## DrKubus

_Moc prezentów od zajączka,
co koszyczek trzyma w rączkach,
Wielu wrażeń, mokrej głowy
w poniedziałek dyngusowy!
Życzę jaja święconego 
i wszystkiego najlepszego_

----------


## rewo66

Spokojnych , zdrowych i ciepłych świąt Wielkiejnocy.  Bogatego zajączka  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P



----------


## DrKubus

Co tam u Was, dach przykryty?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Jszcze nie. Jest szansa ze do piatku skoncze pierwsza polac i od soboty zaczne murowanie komina na polaci drugiej.

Niestety, dzialam tylko po pracy i sporo czasu zajmuje mi docinanie arkuszy (pierwsze 5 ukladanych w calosci poszlo blyskawicznie). Pewnie bylo by jeszcze dluzej gdybym cial nozycami...

----------


## DrKubus

Oby burza Was oszczędziła bo z drugiej strony Poznania właśnie leje  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Oby burza Was oszczędziła bo z drugiej strony Poznania właśnie leje


Druga strona Poznania ładnie dostała - na ul. Zakopiańskiej i Szarych Szeregów były głębokie kałuże, do zderzaka spokojnie  :wink: 

A z tematów budowlano - dachowych, to dom, w którym działam jest pokryty papą ( dekarze rozpoczęli kładzenie dachówki) i dzisiejsza ulewa pokazała wszystkie niedociągnięcia   :smile:

----------


## DrKubus

> Druga strona Poznania ładnie dostała - na ul. Zakopiańskiej i Szarych Szeregów były głębokie kałuże, do zderzaka spokojnie


Dafi Pe - budujesz gdzieś na Strzeszynie? jestem tam prawie codziennie  :smile: 

Tomasz - gratuluje 400.000 odwiedzin  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nie oszczedzila nas burza  :smile:  Ide rzucic okiem czy wszytsko gra.

----------


## Dafi Pe

> Dafi Pe - budujesz gdzieś na Strzeszynie? jestem tam prawie codziennie 
> 
> Tomasz - gratuluje 400.000 odwiedzin


Zgadza się  :big grin:  Robimy instalację elektryczną w nowo budowanym domu, a to że tynkarze nas zaczynają gonić, powoduje, że wychodzimy z budowy około 23  :wink:  Sąsiedzi chcieli się sprowadzić do spokojnej okolicy, a tu po 22 młoty walą w najlepsze  :wink: 

Tomek, z dachem OK ?  :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dach ma sie dobrze. Zostal nam do przykrecenia jeden arkusz... tylko kurde akurat mi padly baterie od antygrawitacji i nie bardzo wiem jak wlezc na gore aby go przykrecic... drabina jest ze 3 metry za krotka aby siegnac od szczytu.

Cos czuje ze przyjdzie upic BHPowca i skonstruowac jakis twor z rusztowania (mam 4 ramki) drewnianych koziolkow i drabiny...  :big grin: 

Moze jutro Gosia wrzuci jakies zdjecie.

----------


## aiki

Weź tą drabinę lepiej o kalenicę zaczep albo do komina uwiąż.
Pijany BHP'owiec to tylko będzie Ci opowiadał co to się gdzieś tam wydarzyło jak się tak robiło.

----------


## Gosia_A

szybka aktualizacja, ale tylko zdjęcia z telefonu, noooo...."prawie aktualny stan"  :wink: 
 
Kierownik Inwestor nieźle się natargał z tą blachą w pojedynkę...

----------


## rewo66

Z tym ostatnim arkuszem to faktycznie niezła gimnastyka cię czeka.  :ohmy:  jesli chcesz go połozyć sam.  Weź kogoś do pomocy  tu nie ma żartów.

----------


## Jarek.P

Coś mi się zdaje, że drabina dekarska będzie potrzebna, może choć prowizorka z desek zbita?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wyglada to rozsadnie.... podoba mi sie. Musze cos takiego chyba zorganizowac...

----------


## shitol

witam
ciężko się taka blachą obrabia okna połaciowe? czy to tylko kwestia docięcia do kołnierza?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kwestia dociecia do kolnierza. Przynajmniej tak sadze  :smile:  W przeciwnym wypadku mieli bysmy zrobione zle  :smile:

----------


## shitol

to oby bylo dobrze i zeby się na głowę nie lało  :big tongue: 

a tak odbiegając od tematu to mamy to same nazwisko

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Podejrzana sprawa  :wink:

----------


## shitol

estetycznie bardzo mi podchodzi ta blacha
my zastanawiamy się czy ze względu na koszty nie zrezygnować z dachówki na rzecz blachy w tym właśnie stylu
powiedz mi co to za producent jest bo się do tego info nie dokopałem?
no i czekam na zakończenie prac  :smile: 
i zdjęcia efektu końcowego

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

To jest TRB-30/1100 produkcji BUDMAT w pokryciu poliester mat gruboziarnisty RAL 7024.

----------


## Gosia_A

rozpaliliśmy w kominku!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ale radość... :big lol:  zdjęcia niebawem...

jestem taka dumna ze swojego Męża! !!
poza tym kupiliśmy jeszcze lodówkę  :smile:

----------


## nita83

prawdziwy mężczyzna zapatrzony w ogień  :smile: 


gratulacje

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ugrzezlismy nieco na kilka dni przy innych sprawach (w sumie tez powiazanych z domem :smile: ), ale mysle ze jutro wracam na budowe. 

Stan na dzis jest taki:
-komin skonczony, wyczyszczony i zaimpregnowany
-komin obrobiony papa i tasma dekarska - nie cieknie  :smile:  
-dzis dojechal zamowiony strazak na komin - na dniach zamontuje
-na poludniowej polaci polozylismy 4 lub 5 arkuszy blachy - nie pamietam dokladnie i 2 gasiory

zdjec nie ma bo doktorowa ostatnio glownie swoimi pomidorami sie zajmuje, ale moze jak doczyta ze ma zaleglosci to uzupelni...  :wink: 

powoli (aczkolwiek mocno przedwczesnie :smile: ) kompletujemy sprzet do kuchni  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> zdjec nie ma bo doktorowa ostatnio glownie swoimi pomidorami sie zajmuje, ale moze jak doczyta ze ma zaleglosci to uzupelni...


tiaaaa...a sprawy rodzinno-organizacyjne same się toczą...facet  :bash:  

odebrałam dziś brakujące kawałki blachy na dach, o których Kierownik zapomniał, więc jest szansa, że sprawa dachu powróci niebawem, poza tym odebrałam również próbki folii na okna - lustro od strony ulicy - na okno kuchenne, spiżarnię i kotłownię oraz mleczno-dekoracyjną do dolnego WC...(nie chcemy tam żadnych firan, a okna są bardzo blisko ulicy) poza tym intensywnie myślę o ostatecznym rozplanowaniu kuchni, szukam sprzętów i próbuję zdecydować się na jakieś płytki łazienkowe... :wink:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Jeszcze dycham i zyje :wink: 

Podoba mi sie ta blacha,

Jak tam Gosia, piłeczka rosnie?

Trzymajcie sie i pracujcie, ja tam mam wakacje i  nic nie robie  :cool:

----------


## Gosia_A

MSU...czuję się zdemaskowana :big lol:  ja w zasadzie też nic nie robię... :wink:

----------


## DEZET

Podejrzewam, że folie lustrzane nic nie dadzą wieczorem- z zasady lustro" weneckie" działa, gdy w środku nie świeci się światło. Chętnie jednak usłyszę o efektach z realu.
Piłeczka- no, no Antoś majstrował nie tylko na budowie  :wink:

----------


## aiki

A się wypierali...!

Na wieczór oświetlenie obwodowe okna wewnątrz podobno daje radę.

----------


## Gosia_A

> Podejrzewam, że folie lustrzane nic nie dadzą wieczorem- z zasady lustro" weneckie" działa, gdy w środku nie świeci się światło. Chętnie jednak usłyszę o efektach z realu.


dokładnie, jak piszesz...zależy mi jednak głównie na tym, aby w dzień niekoniecznie wszystko było widać, jak na talerzu :wink:  później zaciągniemy rolety... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

> A się wypierali...


nie zabierali tylko głosu w tej sprawie... :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kto sie niby wypieral i czego ?  :wink: 

Pytanie kominkowe:

dzis zaliczylismy takie pierwsze normalne kilkugodzinne palenie. Po solidnym nagrzaniu sie wkladu w domu pojawilo sie delikatne zadymienie i smrodek. Wyczytalem w necie ze przy pierwszych paleniach to jest normalne bo wygrzewa sie farba ktora pokryty jest wklad i rura odprowadzajaca dym do komina.
Po jakims czasie dym sie wywietrzyl ale smrodek jeszcze sie utrzymuje.
Czy u osob ktore maja kominek bylo podobnie? Ktos moze potwierdzic ze to normalny objaw?

Po 3-4 godzinach palenia sciana z cegiel w ktora wstawiony jest wklad przyjemnie sie nagrzala i teraz pewnie kilka godzin bedzie stygla. 
Od samego wkladu tez niezle promieniuje cieplo, z otworow pod sufitem cieple powietrze bucha do salonu. Fajnie jest.

Niestety kilka workow drewna kupionych w markecie jest raczej slabo powtazalne w kwestii stopnia wysuszenia... Sa szczapki suche jak pieprz a sa takie ktore juz w dotyku nie wydaja sie suche i dymia jak lokomotywa...

----------


## Gosia_A

dzisiaj bardzo nam smutno od samego rana...nasza Dorcia zdechła...to niebywałe, jak człowiek może związać się z własnym psem i jak przeżywać jego odejście... :cry:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Ojej jak przykro, ja też niedawno straciłam pieska. Rozpacz przeogromna. Też nie wiedziałam, że aż tak to ciężko przejdę. No to trzymajcie się kochana rodzinko :hug:   Piłeczka rośnie.? Gratuluję :roll eyes:

----------


## rewo66

> Kto sie niby wypieral i czego ? 
> 
> Pytanie kominkowe:
> 
> dzis zaliczylismy takie pierwsze normalne kilkugodzinne palenie. Po solidnym nagrzaniu sie wkladu w domu pojawilo sie delikatne zadymienie i smrodek. Wyczytalem w necie ze przy pierwszych paleniach to jest normalne bo wygrzewa sie farba ktora pokryty jest wklad i rura odprowadzajaca dym do komina.
> Po jakims czasie dym sie wywietrzyl ale smrodek jeszcze sie utrzymuje.
> Czy u osob ktore maja kominek bylo podobnie? Ktos moze potwierdzic ze to normalny objaw?
> 
> Po 3-4 godzinach palenia sciana z cegiel w ktora wstawiony jest wklad przyjemnie sie nagrzala i teraz pewnie kilka godzin bedzie stygla. 
> ...


U nas przy pierwszym prawdziwym paleniu także był nieciekawy zapach. Po 3 - 4 paleniach znikł całkowicie. 
Wspołczuję z powodu pieska. Sam mam dwa więc rozumiem smutek.

----------


## Gosia_A

stan aktualny  :smile:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Te drzwi smaczku dodają, pięknie.  :smile: Czy elewacja będzie jasna?

----------


## Gosia_A

prawdopodobnie będzie jakaś złamana biel z szarością,ale to dopiero w przyszłym roku, na ten rok grafik już ułożony :big lol: zajęć i wydarzeń rodzinnych jeszcze sporo przed nami, więc elewacja będzie musiała poczekać do 2015... :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Skonczylem wreszcie obrobki komina i jutro chyba uda sie znow ruszyc cos z dalszym kryciem dachu. Zostaly 3 arkusze i wietrownice na obu szczytach - widac juz koniec nareszcie :smile: 

Komin obrobilem wstepnie papa i tasma dekarska, na pokryciu docelowym tymczasem mam pelna obrobke z blachy - 2 czesciowa. Obrobke dolna, laczana na felc i opaske gorna wcieta i wklejona w cegly i polapana kolkami. Polewanie komina konewka w ramach testu szczelnosci dalo zadowalajacy rezultat  :big grin: 

Moze nie jest jakos mega profesjonalnie i pieknie - ale zaden dekarz tego dachu i obrobek nie tknal, a dla mnie to jest absolutna nowosc  :smile:

----------


## LukaszKRK

Drzwi jak drzwi ale jaki schody  :wink:  Fajnie to już wygląda jak pozamykane u nas jeszcze trochę pohula wiatr  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Drzwi jak drzwi ale jaki schody


i najfajniejsze jest to, że te 'schody' pozostaną jeszcze do przyszłego roku  :big lol:  ale do naszej staruszki-przyczepy campingowej wchodzimy zawsze na podobnych schodkach, więc jesteśmy raczej przyzwyczajeni... :tongue: 

co do komina - ja uważam, że wygląda pięknie :yes:  do tego jeszcze spełnia swoją rolę, więc jest super :wink:

----------


## aiki

Dajcie szanse i nam ocenić. Gośka daj fotołapacza Antkowi i niech coś tam pstryknie.

----------


## Gosia_A

Antoś w pracy 14 godzinę już siedzi...i tak pewnie do niedzieli włącznie będzie, więc chwilowo nie ma kto z dachu zdjęcia zrobić, ja bliżej nie dam rady, ale coś tam widać...

----------


## aiki

Takiej obróbki to mogą się uczyć niejedni dekarze.

----------


## Kwitko

A ja dopiero zajrzałam. Strasznie przykro z powodu pieska  :sad:  
U nas smrodek przy paleniu w kominku utrzymywał się dość długo,kilka tygodni ale z każdym paleniem był coraz słabszy. Elewacja miała być w tym roku, niestety jeszcze rok będzie musiała poczekać, w tym roku kostka i garaż   :smile:  A Wy na kiedy planujecie przeprowadzkę? Bo już chyba czas pomyśleć  :tongue:

----------


## Gosia_A

nagle i niespodziewanie powstał u nas...taras :big lol:  na razie tymczasowy, mały, ale jest!
tadam!





> A Wy na kiedy planujecie przeprowadzkę? Bo już chyba czas pomyśleć


myślimy o niej nie od dziś i bardzo byśmy chcieli na Boże Narodzenie, ale zobaczymy, jak wyjdzie...

----------


## aiki

A ja się zastanawiałem co z resztą kantówek zrobić. Na szopę za mało ale taras jest ok.

----------


## nita83

Cudny taras. Na pewno przejdzie nie jedną imprezę  :smile: .

----------


## aiki

Jako że prowizorki (mimo, że tak nie wygląda) utrzymują się najdłużej to będziesz miał kłopot z ociepleniem w miejscu styku tarasu ze ścianą.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Jako że prowizorki (mimo, że tak nie wygląda) utrzymują się najdłużej to będziesz miał kłopot z ociepleniem w miejscu styku tarasu ze ścianą.


"Taras" (skoro juz tak przyjelo sie to cudo z palet nazywac) jest tak przygotowany ze przy ocieplaniu zostanie odsuniety (po wykreceniu 9 wkretow ciesielkich) o grubosc ocieplenia od sciany. "W ociepleniu" zostana natomiast belki na ktorych lezy (pozostalosci wiezby ktore nie zostaly wykozystane). Chyba ze do czasu elewacji splynie na mnie niespodziewanie jakas laska olsnienia, rozjasni mi sie niespodziewanie umysl i odplynie w nicosc lenistwo - moze wtedy wpadne na jakis genialny, pracochlonny pomysl i go zrealizuje... chociaz raczej watpie  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Hm jak na prowizorkę to tarasik wygląda fajnie a nawet za fajnie szkoda będzie go rozbierac  :wink:  Kibicuję dalej  :yes:

----------


## Gosia_A

na budowie na razie bez większych zmian, ale zamówiliśmy za to osprzęt elektryczny na cały dom (za wyjątkiem dworu), raczej średnia półka Ospel-Impresja, białe z srebrnymi ramkami...ale się cieszę :wave:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Taras spoko, bedzie i bedzie  :smile: 

Nie bedziecie czasem w sobote, na zlocie starych aut w moich stronach?

----------


## Gosia_A

W sobotę Tomasz będzie w pracy - podobno "do nocy", więc raczej odpada, ale zapraszamy na zlot garbusów do Przybrodzina nad jeziorko od 19-21 czerwca :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Potwierdzam, niestety ostatnio mam dosc intesywny okres zawodowy, przez co budowa sie nieco slimaczy... ale za to zakupowo conieco sie dzieje  :smile: 

Dzis dotarl osprzet elektryczny, w poniedzialek chyba zamawiamy styropian na elewacje, lampki na dol tez lada dzien, na koniec czerwca mamy umowione podlaczenie gazu do pieca a w najblizszym tygodniu zamontuja licznik pradu  :smile: 

Jakos idzie  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dziennik zaczyna wygladac jak tygodnik... no ale to znamienne chyba u wszytskich jak zaczyna sie sezon budowlany  :smile: 

Zaczalem w wolnych chwilach, podczas niepogody malowac parter...

i tu mam pytanie: czy ktos ma jakiekolwiek doswiadczenia z malowaniem scian pistoletem?

Do pomalowania mam cala chalupe (najpierw dol oczywiscie, gore za jakic czas) a pozniej rowniez elewacje. Walkiem opierdziele sufity, ale do scian dopuszczam mysl o malowaniu pistoletem. 
Myslelem o tym dzis i uzlalem ze za malowaniem pistoletem przemawiaja:
- wieksza wydajnosc farb
- lepsze tempo
- mniej machania walkiem !
- mniej mycia tego calego cholerstwa  :smile: 

Przeciw:
-nie mam pistoletu
-nie malowalem tym


Ktos cos podpowie ? :smile: 


Ze tematow aktualnych:
- Gosia rosnie  :wink:  (ale nie nadmiernie :big tongue: )
- jutro/pojutrze montuja nam licznik pracu
- przyszedl zamowiony osprzet elektryczny
- przyszly lampki na caly parter
- zamowilismy styropian na elewacje (15cm grafir z frezem lambda 0.031)
- dachu nie skonczylem - zostal 1 arkusz + wiatrownice, ale albo jest do dupy pogoda albo mnie nie ma bo siedze w robocie - taka sytuacja  :wink: 
- na pierwszy tydzien lipca umowilismy ekipe od przylacza gazowego (skrzynka-piec)

i tyle  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> - mniej mycia tego calego cholerstwa


Zdaje ci się. Nie mam pistoletu, nigdy nie miałem, więc może nie mam racji, ale zdaje się, że mycie tego ustrojstwa to rzadki rodzaj masochizmu jest. A niewiele mniejszym jest dobieranie gęstości farby. No i zabezpieczanie reszty domu przed rozpyloną farbą.... nieeeeee!

----------


## Gosia_A

> Ze tematow aktualnych:
> - Gosia rosnie  (ale nie nadmiernie)
> - jutro/pojutrze montuja nam licznik pracu
> - przyszedl zamowiony osprzet elektryczny
> - przyszly lampki na caly parter
> - zamowilismy styropian na elewacje (15cm grafir z frezem lambda 0.031)
> - dachu nie skonczylem - zostal 1 arkusz + wiatrownice, ale albo jest do dupy pogoda albo mnie nie ma bo siedze w robocie - taka sytuacja 
> - na pierwszy tydzien lipca umowilismy ekipe od przylacza gazowego (skrzynka-piec)
> 
> i tyle


tak...są takie okresy w życiu kobiety, w których można się cieszyć z przyrostu wagi... :wink: 
mała aktualizacja:
- licznik prądu już mamy, dzisiaj jeszcze ma być prąd w słupie :smile: 
- zdjęcia osprzętu, lampek i kolorów w salonie postaram się dzisiaj zrobić
- przyszedł jeszcze kominek do gazu  :smile: 
- na naszym tarasie pojawiły się kwiaty :wink: 
- w tunelu zawiązki pomidorków... :wink:  HA!

----------


## aiki

Pistoletem znacznie szybciej i wygodniej. Ale gęstą farbą nie pomalujesz. Latexy i inne odpadają chyba, że jakąś super dyszę zamontujesz.
Jak będziesz kupował to patrz co można malować i czym. jest to zawsze gdzieś opisane.

----------


## rewo66

Tez zastanawiałem się nad pomalowaniem pistoletem. Ale zrezygnowałem po zasięgnięciu języka tu i tam wyszło na to że trzeba by kupić pistolet za minimum 5 stów jak nie więcej. Zainwestowaliśmy więc w wałki na rurkach teleskopowych. Cały dom machnęła moja żona i wcale nie było tak dużo nachlapane. Malowane było śnieżką grunt a później śnieżka super white. Więcej brudził grunt niż sama farba. Przy pistolecie musisz patrzec na dyszę i ważna jest gęstość farby (Jarek już to napomknął)nie każdą farbą pomalujesz pistoletem. Pistolet też nie jest taki neutralny bo mżawka z niego potrafi być gorsza i bardziej upierdliwa do mycia niż jakaś plamka czy kleks z wałka.

----------


## Gosia_A

kolory, jakie wybraliśmy na dół to *szarłat* i *jaśmin* Dekorala Extra Wall...tradycyjnie w 'chwilę moment' w Leroy Merlin :big lol: 
ja póki co jestem z nich bardzo zadowolona zobaczymy, jaki będzie efekt końcowy...

----------


## rewo66

No jaśmin czyli biały oraz szarłat czyli szarawy.  :yes:  Fajne

----------


## Gosia_A

jaśmin to nie biały, bardziej żółtawy, a właściwie waniliowy  :wink:  a szarłat to faktycznie odcień szarego, takiego stalowego raczej  :wink:  chociaż nie wiem dlaczego,bo szarłaty są raczej bordowe... :wink: 

inny temat, która łazienka na dół? (my już chyba mamy swój typ), kolory w rzeczywistości są dużo jaśniejsze
1.  płytki błyszczące, szare i kremowe plus dwa różowo-brudne kwiaty  :wink: 
2.  płytki matowe, jasno szare plus płytki drewnopodobne-jakieś jasne.
3.  płytki te same, co poprzednio, ale z dekorem szklanym w kolorze zielonym

----------


## aiki

2

----------


## kurczak81

2

----------


## netbet

2

----------


## DrKubus

2

----------


## Gosia_A

wiedziałam, ha!  :wink:  nam też bardzo podoba się połączenie szarości z "drewnem", ale...właśnie jest kilka "ale":

- przez szary mat plus "drewno" łazienka pewnie wyda się mniejsza niż w błyszczących kremowych (a dolna łazienka jest naprawdę niewielka)
- będzie więcej kombinacji, docinania, dopasowywania, bo szare mają zupełnie inne wymiary niż drewnopodobne
- górną - dużą łazienkę też chcieliśmy w drewnopodobnych  :smile: 

plusy:
- "cieplejsza"
- kolorystycznie bardzo zbliżona do całego dołu, cegieł i innych szarości...

chyba, że...zamiast szarych matowych dać kremowe, błyszczące płytki na ściany plus te miejsca z drewnopodobnymi....tylko wtedy znowu więcej kombinacji z różnym kolorem fug, a muszę pamiętać, że Antoś będzie to układał... :big grin:  hmmm, chyba znowu przejadę się jutro do LM...

----------


## bowess

A mi się najbardziej podoba 3. Szary z drewnem już w zbyt wielu łazienkach jest.  :smile:

----------


## doneinstein

A ja wybieram wariant 1. Bardzo ewentualnie 3. Szklane elementy dekoracyjne nie są złe, ale moim zdaniem wśród płytek wyglądają co najmniej dziwnie. Widziałem takie łazienki pokazowe - dekory szklane zbytnio się wyróżniały, nieraz nawet wystawały ponad płaszczyznę płytek. Tylko z daleka dobrze wyglądały. Z bardzo daleka.
A już na pewno nie wybrałbym opcji 2. Płytki imitujące drewno to wciąż płytki a nie drewno. One są jak wyrób czekoladopodobny udający czekoladę, jak elektroniczny papieros, jak zupka chińska, jak pulpety ze słoika kupione w pobliskim sklepie, gdy udają że są smacznym, pełnowartościowym i pożywnym elementem obiadu.

Ale to tylko moje zdanie.

----------


## rewo66

> wiedziałam, ha!  nam też bardzo podoba się połączenie szarości z "drewnem", ale...właśnie jest kilka "ale":
> 
> - przez szary mat plus "drewno" łazienka pewnie wyda się mniejsza niż w błyszczących kremowych (a dolna łazienka jest naprawdę niewielka)
> - będzie więcej kombinacji, docinania, dopasowywania, bo szare mają zupełnie inne wymiary niż drewnopodobne
> - górną - dużą łazienkę też chcieliśmy w drewnopodobnych 
> 
> plusy:
> - "cieplejsza"
> - kolorystycznie bardzo zbliżona do całego dołu, cegieł i innych szarości...
> ...


Coś mi to przypomina  :big grin:   Nie tak dawno mieliśmy podobne dylematy  uff dobrze że już po. Ja bym wybrał 2  :smile:   Pozostaje życzyć samych dobrych wyborów i kombinacji kolorystycznych. A jaśmin dla mnie to biały z lekkim żółtawym odcieniem i będę się tego z uporem maniaka trzymał.  :wink:  Zresztą faceci widza tylko parę kolorów nie będę przytaczał jakie ... bo to jest oczywista oczywistość  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

a tutaj jeszcze wersja 1, tyle że z kremowym kwiatem...

tak jeszcze dzisiaj myślałam o tej naszej łazience i chyba jednak wybiorę wersję, którą teraz pokazuję  :smile:  kolekcja trochę inna, choć bardzo podobna do tej z różowym kwiatem, ale z białym jest bardziej neutralna i będę mogła dowolnie zmieniać sobie kolor dodatków :big grin: 
mi tam płytki drewnopodobne bardzo się podobają, chociaż oczywiście udają tylko drewno (w naszym mieszkaniu mamy podłogę w łazience z drewna egzotycznego plus jakieś dodatki, półeczki... jest rewelacyjne, ciepłe...super, ale tutaj mamy wszędzie podłogówkę, więc odpada :sad: )
podejrzewam, jeśli wizja się nie zmieni, że coś w stylu wersji 2 zrobimy w tej dużej, górnej łazience, a teraz chyba jednak będzie na dole kremowo szary połysk... :yes:

----------


## nita83

Wersja z kremowym kwiatem podoba mi się najbardziej. Nowocześnie i elegancko. Możesz podrzucić nazwę programu, w którym można tak ładnie dopasować płytki.

----------


## aiki

a może zamiast kabiny prysznic równo z podłogą - bez brodzika i drzwi szklane ale takie, które można ułożyć na ścianę - "zamknąć do środka".
Wówczas gdy nie jest prysznic używany to nie zajmuje miejsca.

----------


## Gosia_A

program LM... :wink:  robi to dla mnie pani Ewa z LM - dodam, że za free :wave: 
to u nich do niczego nie zobowiązuje, ale my pewnie i tak będziemy brali od nich płytki, prawdopodobnie kolekcję Avangarde z Opoczna - z kremowym kwiatem, ale bez czerwonych szklanych dekorów...chyba, że coś się zmieni  :wink:  prysznic na pewno będzie bez brodzika...albo na równo z podłogą, albo delikatnie wyniesiony, ale na pewno z płytek

----------


## surgi22

Pamiętaj o dobrej hydroizolacji .
A projekt 2.  :bye:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Co do opcji i plytek sie nie wypowiadam, bo ile gustów tyle wersji, ale jak moge cos dorzucic od siebie to nie robilabym plytek pod sam sufit.

Pozdrawiam  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

kobieta zmienną jest, zwłaszcza na pewnych etapach  :wink:  
no więc byłam po raz kolejny w LM obejrzeć na żywo płytki, nad którymi się zastanawiam i chyba jednak będą te matowe... :roll eyes:  jakoś tak ciągle do nich wracam, to one jako pierwsze spodobały mi się najbardziej, potem doszły z połyskiem, więc chyba pozostanę przy macie, ale na dół bez drewnopodobnych :tongue:  poza tym Szanowny Małżonek stwierdził, że jemu się nie podoba ta Avangarda, a matowe są ok, więc decyzja CHYBA podjęta  :wink:

----------


## blondi87

Witam,
bardzo podoba mi się projekt tk12 i uwzględnione przez  Was poprawki. Po długim czasie przeszukiwania internetu i przeglądania setek projektów podjęliśmy ostateczną decyzję że właśnie tak będzie wyglądał nasz wymarzony domek. W związku że mieszkamy niedaleko Poznania, mam ogromną prośbę, czy byłaby możliwość zobaczenia na żywo Waszego dzieła? Pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Witam,
> bardzo podoba mi się projekt tk12 i uwzględnione przez  Was poprawki. Po długim czasie przeszukiwania internetu i przeglądania setek projektów podjęliśmy ostateczną decyzję że właśnie tak będzie wyglądał nasz wymarzony domek. W związku że mieszkamy niedaleko Poznania, mam ogromną prośbę, czy byłaby możliwość zobaczenia na żywo Waszego dzieła? Pozdrawiam



To  bardzo dobra decyzja.

Wycieczki po budowie umawia i oprowadza szefowa  :wink:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Originally Posted by *blondi87*
> 
> 
> Wycieczki po budowie umawia i oprowadza szefowa


Khem...  :Lol:  :big lol:

----------


## blondi87

W takim bądź razie bardzo proszę Szefową  :razz:  o możliwość zarezerwowania paru minut w niewątpliwie napiętym już grafiku w celu zademonstrowania nam Waszego domku i o ewentualny kontakt na maila [email protected]. Nie ukrywam, że mój małżonek nie omieszka zamienić kilka słów również z Tobą. Bardzo podoba mu się wykorzystana przez Was technologia która jest bardzo spójna z jego ideą. Czekam za info. PS Mam nadzieję że pozytywną :wiggle:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

:big grin:  Jarku..., prosze  :wink: 

W ramach doskonalego zartu pochwale sie ze wczoraj przeszywalem rozdzielnie bo jakims cudem dalem wspolna szyne "N" dla obu roznicowek i jakos tak nie bardzo chcialo to dzialac  :smile:  Robota ktora bym najchetniej skazancom wklejal  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> W takim bądź razie bardzo proszę Szefową  o możliwość zarezerwowania paru minut w niewątpliwie napiętym już grafiku w celu zademonstrowania nam Waszego domku i o ewentualny kontakt na maila [email protected]. Nie ukrywam, że mój małżonek nie omieszka zamienić kilka słów również z Tobą. Bardzo podoba mu się wykorzystana przez Was technologia która jest bardzo spójna z jego ideą. Czekam za info. PS Mam nadzieję że pozytywną



Po prostu zagladajcie tu do dziennika i dajcie cynk kilka dni wczesniej gdybyscie planowali wyjazd do Poznania. Ot i cala filozofia  :smile:

----------


## blondi87

Dzięki!  :wiggle:

----------


## Gosia_A

*blondi87* witajcie, odpisałam na maila :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Elektryfikacja nastepuje  :smile: 

Nie jestem do konca zadowolony ze zdjec, z efektu rzeczywistego natomiast w 100 procentach  :smile: 

Kominek (na plytach leza "jeszcze cieple" kratki - moze jutro je wstawie - widac na zdjeciach salonu)


Slupy


Saloon  :wink: 




I sprawcy calego zajscia  :smile: 


PS. Jest jeszcze zdjecie Doktorowej podziwiajacej iswietlenie salonu ale nie mam odwagi wstawiac, moze sama wklei  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

uwielbiam...:*

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Znow kleje plyty... 

zostaly mi na dole 2 pomieszczenia: kotlownia i spizarnia. Chcemy machnac je do poniedzialku aby mozna je bylo wyszpachlowac. Zaczyna gonic nas termin podlaczenia gazu ktory mamy jakos ok 17 lipca. Na szczenie sie ma z tym klejeniem duzo roboty, ale musze jeszcze piec powiesic zanim sie gazowniki pojawia i pociagna rure od szafki w plocie.

Zamontowalem dzis rowniez w scianie kominkowej wspomniane wczesniej "kratki". Nie widzialem takich nigdy wczeniej na "zywca" u nikogo i troche mialem obawy czy nie beda wygladaly zbyt ciezko i topornie (w koncu sam robilem... wg wlasnego pomyslu), ale wydaje mi sie ze jest ok, pasuja do calosci i ladnie wpisuja sie z surowy wyglad sciany  calosci pomieszczenia.

Oczywiscie jedna jest nieco krzywo zamontowana (a raczej fuga miedzy ceglami jest ciut krzywo :smile: ) ale to sie poprawi...

Jutro moze jakies zdjecia Doktorowa wklei.

----------


## kurczak81

Kominek wyszedł super.

----------


## rewo66

No no  no , fiu fiu fiu salon wygląda zaj ........ fajnie  :yes:   Ostateczne oświetlenie dużo wnosi.  :big grin:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

Mi też najbardziej podoba się zmieniona 1(mówię o projekcie łazienki),ale tu zastanowiłabym się nad ciemnymi płytkami na ściance w kabinie. Mam teraz takie dla mnie to masakra kamień widać jak cholera. Nie chce mi się wycierać ścian po każdym prysznicu. Jakbym zrobiła jesne matowe problem byłby z głowy, a  ciemny pasek pionowy z płytek  można rzucić za lustro. :wiggle:

----------


## IwaKrzys

cosik cicho...... czyzby tak zarobieni???? ale kominek i oswietlenie superowe :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

przez chwilę nas nie było, ale od wczoraj znowu jesteśmy na miejscu, chyba z doładowanymi nieco akumulatorami, bo Kierownik Inwestor wczoraj zaczął kłaść płytki w spiżarni... :jaw drop:  mój tata położył najpierw w kotłowni, pokazał co i jak Antosiowi i w spiżarni już sam robił...cieszę się bardzo, bo dzisiaj się zaimpregnuje i pewnie jutro już zafuguje...no i znowu czuję się trochę bardziej, jak u siebie w domu, a nie na budowie... :wiggle:  postaram się dziś zrobić jakieś zdjęcia

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzis nie ma zdjec  :smile: 

Dzis jest...

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Jak budowałeś te słupy, to się krzywiłem widząc te cegły. Wyszło REWELACYJNIE! Gratuluję pomysłu i wykonania. Mi by się nie chciało - tylko solbet i terriva.

----------


## Dafi Pe

Lepiej Tomek podziel się wrażeniami z koncertu. W końcu 2 sławy na jednym stadionie - SLAYER, k(...)a!!!. To tyle ode mnie  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

Po chwilowej nieobecności w domu, znowu jestem i nawet nadrobiłam zaległości zdjęciowe...Trochę się u nas ostatnio działo, pomijając zakończenie roku szkolnego - i związaną z tym dumę rodziców Pierwszoklasisty, ale Inwestor wrócił do akcji...

----------


## Gosia_A

i jeszcze zagadka...co się zmieniło w "obejściu domu"?  :wink: 

po koncercie był taki zmęczony...rzecz jasna... :big lol:

----------


## Bridges

"i jeszcze zagadka...co się zmieniło w "obejściu domu"?  :wink: "

Stawiam na żółtą skrzynkę - pod skrzynką na listy!  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

> Stawiam na żółtą skrzynkę - pod skrzynką na listy!


niestety zła odpowiedź, ale było blisko...do trzech razy sztuka... :wink:

----------


## rewo66

> i jeszcze zagadka...co się zmieniło w "obejściu domu"?


Pojawiła się tabliczka adresowa na elewacji domu  :smile:

----------


## aiki

no i skrzynka na listy

----------


## Gosia_A

Brawo!!  :smile: 
Mamy już tabliczkę z nazwą ulicy i numerem domu oraz skrzynkę na listy  :smile:  mała rzecz, a cieszy...

----------


## Gosia_A

co nowego na budowie...Inwestor boryka się z wentylacją, bo na sobotę mamy umówionego kominiarza...
poza tym w najbliższy piątek/sobotę odbieramy płytki do dolnej łazienki...jednak Wall Modern w wersji White i Grey - zwyciężył szary mat, bez dekorów :big lol: 
w przyszłym tygodniu natomiast przyjedzie kierownik od instalacji gazowej...czyli dzieje się, mam nadzieję, że niebawem również coś się ruszy z wodą :yes:  tymczasem inwestorka w dwupaku dogląda obejścia, sprząta co może,segreguje  (baaa, nawet załatwiła już umowę na wywóz odpadów komunalnych :wink: ) i powoli zaczyna sprzątanie w aktualnym miejscu zamieszkania i przenoszenie naszych "gratów" na budowę :yes:

----------


## asti

Gosia, Tomek - jakże u Was juz pieknie i domowo!!!

Podglądam Wasze poczynania raz częściej, raz rzadziej.
Dzis zaglądnęłam i... podziwiam!  :smile: 

Jest zejefajnie  :smile: 

pozdrawiam, e

----------


## civichb

Witam, jestem nowy na forum. Ale ciekawy  wiedzy kazdego rodzaju w przyszlym roku mam nadzieje ruszyc z wlasna budowe, Mam jak narazie 2 pytania  ile wyszedl cie SSZ ,  i jaki jest koszt  takiego kominka   tzn wklad  wentylacja  cegla itp.  Bede wdzieczny za info.  i podziwiam dalej.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Patrze na ten nasz dziennik i mam wrazenie ze to chyba regula jakas, ze najpierw dziennik jest dziennikiem, pozniej z dziennika robi sie tygodnik a na koniec miesiecznik, az do calkowitego opuszczenia  :smile:  Widocznie taka jest kolej rzeczy naturalna i zmierzamy w tym kierunku.

*CIVICHB* koszty SSZ nieco sie u nas rozmyly, bo wydatki zaczely sie zazebiac (w chwili osiagniecia SSZ mielismy juz zaplacone czesciowo okna i generalnie jakies tam inne zakupy wyprzedzajace SSZ)  nie pamietam jaka to byla kwota, swita mi cos ze pisalem o tym w dzienniku, wiec moze cos znajdziesz. Kominek: wklad Lechma Korner Standard (cene aktualna sprawdz w necie), cegly Zendra z cegielni Hoffmanowskiej (aktualne ceny maja na stronie), welna do izolacji zabudowy w srodku (2 paczki), rury do podlaczenia wkladu, budowa komina (i tutaj mnogosc rozwiazan rozniacych sie cena), kratki wentylacyjne wykonane wg wlasnych pomiarow rysunkow + malowanie proszkowe, murowanie cegly, spawanie stojaka pod wklad kominka - nie jestem w stanie tego wycenic.


Pomimo ciszy w dzienniku na b udowie costam sie odpycha...
Mianowicie, w sobote Kominiarz odebral nam calosc wentylacji i kominow - pozytywnie, wiec mamy to juz z glowy.
W poniedzialek Kierownik Budowy instalacji gazy odebral ja i wczoraj Gosia przyklepala wszytsko w gazowni - w czwartek przyjada zamontowac licznik, wiec to tez z glowy.
Niestety cigle wisi kwestia wody i kanalizacji - dokumenty kraza gdzies miedzy projektantem, ZUDem, Aquanetem a ja dostaje cholery, bo ciagnie sie to juz nieprzyzwoicie dlugo.

Wczoraj machnalem kolejna czesc tarasu z palet, moze Doktorowa strzeli jakas fote...  :wink:  Dzis tymczasem podobna maja sie wreszcie pojawic w LM nasze zamowione plytki do dolnej lazienki... mialy byc juz na 03.07...

Postepuje tez (powoli) elektryfikacja parteru  :smile:  TZN jak mam antywene do czegokolwiek innego to montuje lampki w kolejnym pomieszczeniu, montuje wlaczniki i dopisuje kawalek drabinki do sterownika. W sten sposob mamy juz wrescie oswietlenie docelowe w salonie, jadalni, korytarzu, sieni, kuchni (bez tego pod szafkami) kotlowni... nie jest zle  :smile: 

Po za tym wszytskim stara bieda  :smile: 

Czuwaj, lece popracowac  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

no to gaz też już mamy załatwiony, dzisiaj przed 8 panowie z gazowni zamontowali licznik  :smile:  czyli...prąd-płacimy, gaz - płacimy :/ czekamy, co się wyjaśni z wodą...póki co - w przyszłym tygodniu mają zacząć robić chodnik i podjazdy na posesję przy naszej nieutwardzonej ulicy...zawsze coś :smile:  chyba będzie trzeba też powoli pomyśleć o jakiejś furtce...tylko czasu przydałoby się ciut więcej...taras zapowiada się bardzo fajnie-czym ja sobie zasłużyłam na tak zdolnego Małżonka? :tongue:  niby tymczasowy, ale pewnie zostanie na kilka lat... :wink:  zdjęcia będą, jak będzie skończony  :smile: 
płytki do dolnej łazienki też mamy już u siebie, są śliczne :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> czym ja sobie zasłużyłam na tak zdolnego Małżonka?


no tez sie nad tym zastanawiam...




> niby tymczasowy, ale pewnie zostanie na kilka lat...


Ta... a mialo byc "ze Cie nie opuszcze az do smierci..." a tu sie okazuje ze "tymczasowy", gora "na kilka lat"  :wink: 

no ladnie...  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

> no tez sie nad tym zastanawiam...
> 
> 
> 
> Ta... a mialo byc "ze Cie nie opuszcze az do smierci..." a tu sie okazuje ze "tymczasowy", gora "na kilka lat" 
> 
> no ladnie...


Hii hi ja tez to tak odebrałem.. :wink:  Nie pozostaje ci nic innego tylko jak najdłużej ciągnąć budowę bo wtedy będziesz potrzebny.  :wink:  Szybkie zakończenie = zmiana na młodszy / lepszy model  :big tongue:  Tak to jest z kobietami.  :wink: 
Dobra koniec żartów może wrzuciłbyś fotke tego tarasiku na obecnym etapie.  :tongue:

----------


## Jarek.P

> Ta... a mialo byc "ze Cie nie opuszcze az do smierci..." a


Wiesz... było się nie przejęzycząć i nie ślubować "i że Cię nie *dopuszczę* aż do śmierci"  :Lol:

----------


## Gosia_A

> no tez sie nad tym zastanawiam...
> 
> Ta... a mialo byc "ze Cie nie opuszcze az do smierci..." a tu sie okazuje ze "tymczasowy", gora "na kilka lat" 
> 
> no ladnie...


buuuhaha, no to się uśmiałam...faktycznie tak to zabrzmiało, ale i tak z tych kilku lat zrobiło się już kilkanaście, licząc od początku... :big tongue: 
*rewo66*: młodszy model? to chyba raczej w odwrotną stronę działa? ja tam lubię siwe włosy i zmarszczki mojego Męża... :big tongue:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> buuuhaha, no to się uśmiałam...faktycznie tak to zabrzmiało, ale i tak z tych kilku lat zrobiło się już kilkanaście, licząc od początku...
> *rewo66*: młodszy model? to chyba raczej w odwrotną stronę działa? ja tam lubię siwe włosy i zmarszczki mojego Męża...


Zabmialo tak, jak zapewne zabrzmiec mialo...  :wink: 

A zmarszki to niby kto ma? No? Kto sie smaruje kremami, pod oczy, na dzien, na noc, na noc pod oczy, na dzien pod oczy, na brzuch, na rozstepy, na piety itp itd? Ja? Nieeee! Ja nie musze ! ;

No... i oliwka BIOOIL jeszcze!  


 :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

> Zabmialo tak, jak zapewne zabrzmiec mialo... 
> 
> A zmarszki to niby kto ma? No? Kto sie smaruje kremami, pod oczy, na dzien, na noc, na noc pod oczy, na dzien pod oczy, na brzuch, na rozstepy, na piety itp itd? Ja? Nieeee! Ja nie musze ! ;
> 
> No... i oliwka BIOOIL jeszcze!


No nie wymieniłeś jeszcze wszystkiego  :big tongue:    Widząc tyralierę kremów w naszej łazience  :wink:    muszą być jeszcze jakieś na inne części ciała   :wiggle:  
Ja używam tylko jednego kremu - po goleniu  :wink:  Inne mi już nie pomogą ...

----------


## Gosia_A

wy sobie gadu gadu o kremach, a ja mam aktualne zdjęcia tarasu...
 :big lol:

----------


## Bridges

Mi również małżonek zabrzmiał na tymczasowego  :wink: 

A taras super! O czym świadczy również zadowolony na nim inwestor  :big grin: 

Takie pytanie wybiegające w przyszłość - ocieplacie w tym roku?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Mi również małżonek zabrzmiał na tymczasowego


zaczyna mnie to nieco zastanawiac juz nawet  :smile: 


A taras super! O czym świadczy również zadowolony na nim inwestor  :big grin: 




> Takie pytanie wybiegające w przyszłość - ocieplacie w tym roku?


Tak, styropian (15cm grafit 0,031) juz kupiony czeka na pietrze. Pokoncze tylko to co moge na parterze i biore sie za ocieplenie.

Na jesieni chcemy zlozyc dokumenty odbiorowe wiec musze to zrobic aby swiadectwo energetyczne zlecic.

----------


## rewo66

Fotki obejrzałem jak na taras tymczasowy to fiu fiu fiu . Wygląda jak nie tymczasowy

----------


## Gosia_A

no i możemy już normalnie wejść na taras... :smile: 
a dziś Kierownik Inwestor, w celu uniknięcia fugowania płytek w kotłowni...położył płytki przy kominku...
z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolona, nooo...z Męża również :big lol:

----------


## Bridges

Już prawie dwa tygodnie od ostatniego wpisu  :smile:  To ja mniemam że płytki na parterze już położone w całości...

Chybaże w te upały cieszycie się tylko wypoczynkiem na tarasie...  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

W tak zwanym międzyczasie Tomek nabił prawie całą podłogę na strychu, prawie, bo desek nam zabrakło - wykorzystaliśmy część z nich na taras...poza tym, niestety pomimo upałów, ze względu na niebawem czekające nas spore zmiany  :yes: robimy ogólne przemeblowanie, łącznie z malowaniem w aktualnym miejscu zamieszkania...pracy jest dużo, a upały nie dodają sił... :sad:  natomiast z wodą prawdopodobnie zacznie się już coś dziać pod koniec tego tygodnia...

----------


## Gosia_A

> mniemam że płytki na parterze już położone w całości...


właściwie to masz rację, bo więcej płytek na parterze, pomijając łazienkę nie będzie...będą panele.... :big tongue:

----------


## Gosia_A

dziś od rana wreszcie weszli panowie od wody...dzieje się, właściwie przez duże D, bo generalnie jest jeden wielki bajzel na ogrodzie, zdjęcia robiłam, będą później, bo może coś jeszcze pstryknę "ku pamięci" :yes: , a ...zapomniałabym - dwa dni temu Kierownik Inwestor zaczął przyklejać też styropian na elewacji...dziś zajmuje się wodą, ale przez te dwa dni całkiem sporo przykleili z moim tatą :smile:  zdjęcia również są, wkleję-niebawem :roll eyes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Mamy na budowie i dzialce... i dzialkach okolicznych, i drodze sasiedniej w sumie tez, taki ROZPIŹDZIAJ przez wielkie "Ro" ze glowa mala. Szkoda gadac. Najchetniej bym to wszytsko w cholere zostawil i pojechal na ryby (ja na ryby? a niech tam, chocby i na ryby) i wrocil jak skoncza, posprzataja i trawa odrosnie.

Masakra.

Ale w sumie pewnie polowa juz zrobiona, przepompownia siedzi, wiec w zasadzie mozna by sie nawet w domu wysikac... byle nie wiecej niz 500 litrow  :big grin: 

Styropian. Tak, wczoraj i przedwczoraj kleilem (a tesciu pomagal). Jako ze mam wstret do betonow to kleje na pianke (najpierw SoudaTherm a teraz Neostick) - super fajna robota.  Goraco polecam rowniez styropian STYROPOZ SUPER LAMBDA 0,031 *FREZOWANY*. Jest rowniutki.

----------


## Łosiu

Ooo styropianowanie  :smile:  wobec tego mam zestaw pytań  :smile: 
Rozumiem że to grafit. 
Własnie chce się zabrać powoli za styropian, też mam grafit (swisspoor). Podchodzę trochę do tego jak pies do jeża.. nie chciałbym tego spieprzyć, tego już nie da się zamaskować tak łatwo  :smile: 
Przygotowywałeś styro tarką? 
Masz zacieniony styropian podczas klejenia? Wiem że bardzo nie lubi słońca, a nie wiem jaka tam pogoda u Ciebie. U mnie ostatnio ostro dawało..
Prośba o opisanie dokładnie pianek. Jakie dokładnie "typy", jakie u Ciebie są ceny, jaka wydajność? Z tego co mi kierbud mówił, pianki sprawdzają się przy równych ścianach. Jak są większe odchyłki to wtedy lepiej zwykły klej. Jakie u Ciebie wychodzą max szczeliny między styro a ścianą?
Jaka procedura klejenia? (czekasz aż pianka urośnie i dopiero płytę do ściany? Ew ile czekasz).
Czym tniesz?
Prośba o wszystko co się moze przydać samorobowi z prawie zerowym doświadczeniem przy styro. (piwnice niby ocieplałem, ale nie chciałbym ścian mieć tak zrobionych jak zrobiłem tamto  :smile:  )

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Ooo styropianowanie  wobec tego mam zestaw pytań 
> Rozumiem że to grafit.


tak, grafit




> Przygotowywałeś styro tarką?


nie, sam w sobie jest wystarczajaco szorstki




> Masz zacieniony styropian podczas klejenia? Wiem że bardzo nie lubi słońca, a nie wiem jaka tam pogoda u Ciebie. U mnie ostatnio ostro dawało..


nie,
jeden z dwoch najbardziej naslonesznionych naroznikow jest oklejony i nie osloniety, nie dzieje sie nic zlego. grafit nie lubi slonca bo mocno sie nagrzewa i rozpreza, ale mam wrazenie ze pianka (a raczej klej PU) jest na tyle elastyczny zeby to zrekompnsowac i nic nie odkleja sie od sciany




> Prośba o opisanie dokładnie pianek. Jakie dokładnie "typy", jakie u Ciebie są ceny, jaka wydajność?


Soudal Soudatherm - 16-19 plyt z puszki - 27,99 w Castoramie
Neotherm Neostick - 17-20 plyt z puszki - 16,50 na Allegro

obie na pistolet do pianki




> Z tego co mi kierbud mówił, pianki sprawdzają się przy równych ścianach. Jak są większe odchyłki to wtedy lepiej zwykły klej. Jakie u Ciebie wychodzą max szczeliny między styro a ścianą?


sciany z betonu komorkowego, gladkie, rowne, wlasnorecznie stawiane
szczelina 2-5mm





> Jaka procedura klejenia? (czekasz aż pianka urośnie i dopiero płytę do ściany? Ew ile czekasz).


wg instrukcji na puszcze
nakladasz, czekasz kilka minut i do sciany




> Czym tniesz?


noz do welny mineralnej TOPEX 330 mm







> Prośba o wszystko co się moze przydać samorobowi z prawie zerowym doświadczeniem przy styro. (piwnice niby ocieplałem, ale nie chciałbym ścian mieć tak zrobionych jak zrobiłem tamto  )



Twoje dosiadczenie jest wieksze niz moje  :smile:

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

:smile: oj w zimę cieplutko będzie w domku

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Skonczylem (praktycznie) pierwsza sciane szczytowa... no maly pizdryk zostal pod samiutkim dachem. Skonam chyba, mam wrazenie ze zamiast kolan mam kisiel... w jakims krwawym kolorze prawdopodobnie... wisniowy moze  :wink:  

Szczerze nienawidze drabiny.

----------


## rewo66

> Skonczylem (praktycznie) pierwsza sciane szczytowa... no maly pizdryk zostal pod samiutkim dachem. Skonam chyba, mam wrazenie ze zamiast kolan mam kisiel... w jakims krwawym kolorze prawdopodobnie... wisniowy moze  
> 
> Szczerze nienawidze drabiny.


Znam to uczucie (kisiel w kolanach)  :wink:  
Łączę się z tobą w nienawiści do drabiny  :smile: 

Klejenie styropianu to pikuś.  :wink:   Poczekaj jak będziesz kładł siatkę na styro i zacierał klejem.  :bash:   To jest dopiero jazda.  
Czy masz zamiar kołkować?

----------


## Gosia_A

> Czy masz zamiar kołkować?


kołkowane jest prawie na bieżąco :smile:  no ja właśnie tej siatki i kleju najbardziej się obawiam...osobiście nie skaczę po drabinie, ale szczerze jej nienawidzę, tak jak wszystkich prac na wysokościach :mad:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

powiesilem dzis kibel  :smile:  to znaczy ze w zasadzie mozna juz mieszkac  :big grin: 

(tylko trzeba oszczednie sikac bo w przepompowni tylko 500 litrow sie teoretycznie miesci (praktycznie wejdzie pewnie 2 razy tyle :smile:   :big grin: 

na szczescie do konca tygodnia ma byc wpieta kanalizacja  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Ocieplenie z drabiny? Niezły wyczyn - szczególnie szczyty. Ja chyba jednak ustawię rusztowanie jak przyjdzie czas.
No i nieźle Ci idzie.
 Pozdro dla Doktorowej.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Zostalo nam 7 plytek sprzed kominka... wyrzucic? Szkoda! (wiadomo, Poznan :wink: ) to co by z nimi zrobic... hmmm... Dokupic 3 kartony i polozyc w sieni  :big grin: 

Tak... sytuacja jest dynamiczna  :wink:

----------


## aiki

Nie wiatrołap tylko SIEŃ - hmmm? to takie kaszubskie jakieś?

----------


## [email protected]

Styropianowanie......własnie w czerwcu kończyłem ten etap.....pierwszy dzień w maju - jakiż ja miałem zapał do tego, łał jakbym mógł to pewnie w jeden dzień bym to ułożył....po miesiacu sam widok mnie obrzydzał......a siatka nie jest taka tragiczna tylko strasznie wolno to idzie jak sie samemu robi

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sien, wiatrolap... jak zwal tak zwal - wiadomo o co chodzi  :smile: 


Styropianowanie jest ok, a do siatki i kleju zalatwilem niedrga ekipe  :smile:  Ja w tym czasie zajme sie czyms innym.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Skonczylem (praktycznie) pierwsza sciane szczytowa... no maly pizdryk zostal pod samiutkim dachem. Skonam chyba, mam wrazenie ze zamiast kolan mam kisiel... w jakims krwawym kolorze prawdopodobnie... wisniowy moze  
> 
> Szczerze nienawidze drabiny.


Przestan sie mazac :wink:

----------


## Pieetrass

Patrzyłem na fotki bez rusztowania i zastanawiałem się jak Ty to zrobiłeś, no ale samorobna budowa jest pełna hardcoru :ohmy:

----------


## aiki

Ta. McGyver wymięka. Przekonuję się każdego dnia o tym ile trza się nakombinować.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Patrzyłem na fotki bez rusztowania i zastanawiałem się jak Ty to zrobiłeś, no ale samorobna budowa jest pełna hardcoru


To proste, uzylem antygrawitacji  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

5 godzinne ciagle palenie w kominku: cala sciana z cegly jest ciepla, na tyle ze reke da sie utrzymac tylko kilka sekund, pomimo iz juz ogien zgasl (zostaly zazace sie polana) to z wywiewow nadal bucha gorace powietrze, w domu JEST CIEPLO... 

ZAJEBISCIE  :big grin: 

do tego tylko lampki na slupy i kominek, muzyka w tle i klimat jest taki ze nie chce sie wychodzic  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> 5 godzinne ciagle palenie w kominku: cala sciana z cegly jest ciepla, na tyle ze reke da sie utrzymac tylko kilka sekund, pomimo iz juz ogien zgasl (zostaly zazace sie polana) to z wywiewow nadal bucha gorace powietrze, w domu JEST CIEPLO... 
> 
> ZAJEBISCIE 
> 
> do tego tylko lampki na slupy i kominek, muzyka w tle i klimat jest taki ze nie chce sie wychodzic


Ba?  :yes: 

Tylko nie roztkliwiaj się za bardzo  :big tongue:

----------


## aiki

> Ba? 
> 
> Tylko nie roztkliwiaj się za bardzo


Za późno  :big tongue:

----------


## Gosia_A

potwierdzam spostrzeżenia mojego Męża :smile:  trudno się nie delektować takimi chwilami, jak od 4 lat o niczym bardziej nie marzymy, jak wprowadzić się do SWOJEGO, WŁASNEGO DOMU...wreszcie możemy razem posiedzieć przy rozpalonym kominku, przygaszonych światłach i ulubionej muzyce...czego chcieć więcej? :big grin:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> posiedzieć przy rozpalonym kominku, przygaszonych światłach i ulubionej muzyce...czego chcieć więcej?



piwa !

----------


## rewo66

> piwa !


I to jest właściwa odpowiedź.  :smile:   Tydzień budowlanej pogody w nagrodę  :yes: 


Tomasz siatkę na styro daj dobrą nie oszczędzaj na tym elemencie. Czy planujecie dwie warstwy kleju na styropianie?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Klej - siatka 165g - klej  -  czyli chyba 2 warstwy

na to wszytsko ma byc jeszcze polozony jakis srodek gruntujaco podkladowy pod tynki, ktory za 6-12 miesiecy zabezpiecza klej przed warunkami atmosferycznymi.

----------


## rewo66

> Klej - siatka 165g - klej  -  czyli chyba 2 warstwy
> 
> na to wszytsko ma byc jeszcze polozony jakis srodek gruntujaco podkladowy pod tynki, ktory za 6-12 miesiecy zabezpiecza klej przed warunkami atmosferycznymi.


Okey.  :yes:     Koniecznie 2 warstwy kleju pierwsza służy do zatopienia siatki a druga do wyrównania i wzmocnienia całości.  Jeśli chodzi o grunt podkładowy to dobra decyzja w przypadku gdy tynki będą w nieokreślonej przyszłości a szczególnie z uwagi na okres zimowy. Tylko musisz się liczyć się z tym że tuż przed położeniem tynków trzeba będzie elewację jeszcze raz gruntować.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Tomek, u nas byl klej- siatka- klej i potem jeszcze raz równiotko piórem  sam klej, na koniecc przetarte papierem sciernym i na to polozony grunt. Ta dodatkowa warstwa kleju pociagnieta piorem jest po to, zeby mozna bylo podrownac to raz, a dwa zimą przy mrozach i po deszczach nie przeswituja nam kołki. U niektórych sasiadow widac takie ładne kólka na calej elewacji zimowa aurą

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Tomek, u nas byl klej- siatka- klej i potem jeszcze raz równiotko piórem  sam klej, na koniecc przetarte papierem sciernym i na to polozony grunt. Ta dodatkowa warstwa kleju pociagnieta piorem jest po to, zeby mozna bylo podrownac to raz, a dwa zimą przy mrozach i po deszczach nie przeswituja nam kołki. U niektórych sasiadow widac takie ładne kólka na calej elewacji zimowa aurą


nonono, na bogato  :wink:  3 warstwy kleju... nonono  :big grin: 

siatka i klej bedzie u nas chyba trzecia praca zlecona, nie dam rady sam tego ogarnac, a ekipe jaka znalezlismy zyczy sobie bardzo rozsadnych pieniedzy  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W wielkim stylu powrocil dzis temat kanalizacji  :smile: 

Nasz wykonawca znalazl nowego pracownika i dzis Panowie pojawili sie aby wykopac brakujace ~10-12 mb rowu do studzienki. Odcinek ostatni juz, ale najtrudniejszy, miedzy korzeniami dorodnej brzozy, jakiegos wycietego swierku i miliarda innych pomniejszych ogrodowych krzaczorow. Wjazd jakakolwiek koparka - niemozliwy - tylko lopata, toporek i duzo duzo sily.

Wykonawca pojawil sie nadzwyczaj wczesnie, juz chwile po osmej byli na miejscu. Nowym pracownikiem okazal sie Pan Stefan. Czlowiek niepozornej, zeby nie powiedziec ze skromnej postury, lat... 64. Jakze mylace moga byc pozory... 
Na zdrowy rozsadek patrzac na goscia i wiedzac ile ma lat kazdy powiedzialby ze w zyciu tego nie wykopie... i kazdy jeden kto by tak twierdzil by sie mylil. I to jak! Pan Stefan ma krzepe jak kon, albo i stado koni. Nie gada, nie marudzi, nie robi sobie przerw na papieroska tylko kopie.
Czapki z glow.
Nie chcialbym tak pracowac w jego wieku ale zyczylbym sobie i kazdemu tyle sily.

Jutro wreszcie do wykopu trafi rura i wreszcie bedzie mozna sie u nas normalnie wy... to znaczy bedzie mozna normalnie umyc rece po pracy i nie stresowac sie ze sie przepompownia zapelni :smile: 

Ja tymczasem "uszylem" minirozdzielnie przepompowni na osobnej jednofazowej roznicowce, z dodatkowym alarmem akustyczno-swietlnym wysokiego stanu, gniazdem serwisowym i wylacznikiem termiczno-megnetycznym  :smile:  Chyba dozuce jeszcze jutro jakiegos zielonego LEDa informujacego ze jest OK i pompa jest zasilona.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

I jest, jest wreszcie kanalizacja  :smile: 

Przepompownia smiga, alarmy dzialaja (przynajmniej "na sucho") i... i kibelek tez dziala  :big grin:  HA! (tylko drzwi nie ma, wiec powiesilismy tymczasowo parawanik  :smile: )

----------


## MusiSieUdac

> Jakze mylace moga byc pozory...


 :cool:  :cool:  :cool:

----------


## Kac-Per

Grafitowy kolor Twojej elewacji bardzo mi się podoba  :big grin:  Jak dla mnie mógł by pozostać taki na stałe :tongue: .

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W razie czego podam Ci namiary na dobre zrodlo styropianu...  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Na Szarych Szeregów?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No stamtad przyjezdza, ale kupuje sie w innym miejscu  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Przybylo nas w nocy  :smile: 

Dzis o  1.00 nasz Adam przyszedl na swiat  :big grin:

----------


## MusiSieUdac

A to juz ?  :big grin:  :big grin:  GRATULACJE  :smile: 

Ciotka MSU zyczy duzo zdrowka, niech zdrowy rośnie i dzielnie idzie przez świat ( jak rodzice)  :smile: 
Zycze Wam teraz duzo sił i cierpliwości, a dla maluszka całuchy w małą piętkę i wszystkiego co najlepsze
No i dla starszego brata, ogromne gratulacje - bycie starszym bratem to ważna fucha 

PS. bardzo ładne imię

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Ooo pierwsza  :smile: 

..a ta w ogóle to fajne takie nowiny z samego rana  :wiggle:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

3740g i 56cm

----------


## Jarek.P

No to teraz będzie wesoło u Was  :smile: 
Gratulacje!!!

----------


## kamelia i milek

Brawo gratulacje  :smile:  wchodzę od kilku miesięcy pierwszy raz a tu takie wieści -my za 3 m-ce chcemy mieszkać -Kamelia i Milek....kiedyś coś tam pisaliśmy o naszym tk 12 pozdrawiamy

----------


## Kac-Per

Gratulacje !!

----------


## aisa222

Gratulacje !!

----------


## rewo66

Gratulacje  :yes:

----------


## Bridges

Gratulacje dla całej rodzinki!
To teraz jesteście w komplecie  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Również gratuluję  :smile:  oraz standardowo w moim stylu - miło powitać, a przede wszystkim proszę pozdrowić kolejnego Pyrusa  :wink:

----------


## Łosiu

oo gratulacje  :smile:  Więcej rąk do pracy na budowie  :big grin:

----------


## netbet

gratulacje!

... no i imię słuszne :Lol:  - po wujku NETbecie

----------


## DrKubus

Gratulacje również od Nas, dużo zdrowia dla małzonki i noworodka, a Tobie i starszemu bratu wytrwałości  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Gratuluje pomocnika na budowie !

----------


## nita83

GRatulacje!!

----------


## aiki

Gratulacje.
Ochłonęliście już?
To jak będziesz dziadkiem to już dwa domy będziesz miał do zbudowania  :smile: 

Jaki styropian dałeś na domek?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Gratulacje.
> Ochłonęliście już?
> To jak będziesz dziadkiem to już dwa domy będziesz miał do zbudowania 
> 
> Jaki styropian dałeś na domek?


Ochloneliscie... no niby tak, jednak aby na nowo przywyknac do nocnego wstawania potrzeba nieco wiecej czasu  :smile:  Przez 7 lat zapomnielismy juz chyba troche jak to jest... ale dajemy rade  :big grin: 

Jak skoncze ten dom to juz w zyciu nic nie buduje. W zyciu! No a przynajmniej ze 2-3 tygodnie  :big grin: 

Na elewacje 15 cm grafit 0,031 frezowany klejony na pianke, na fundament 10 cm Yetico Aqua 0,036, tez na pianke bedzie  :smile: 

Wczoraj wreszcie wpielismy sie do wodociagu i czekamy juz tylko na mapki, odbior i wodomierz.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czy kociol kondensacyjny mozna do zasobnika i instalacji podlogowki podlaczyc rurkami PP zgrzewanymi?

----------


## aiki

http://www.dobryhydraulik.net/oferta...a-w-jaktorowie

Jak widać da się. Ale używaj rur stabi.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Kociol ma zbudowane naczynie przeponowe, jednak gosc podlaczajacy nam do kotla gaz zasugerowal aby dac dodatkowe naczynie wzbiorcze na CWU co wydluzy zywotnosc zasobnika. Czy to ma sens?

----------


## aiki

To bardziej pytanie do producenta kotła.
Nie wiem jak jest rozwiązane połączenie grzanie CWU z naczyniem wzbiorczym ale myślę, że dołożenie kolejnego naczynia zmniejszy tylko zużycie tego pierwszego ale cały czas będzie ono pracowało. No i  zawsze będziesz miał do wymiany dwa naczynia a nie jedno. być może trochę rzadziej ale zawsze.

----------


## tomdts

Gratuluje, jak to mówią nowy dom nowy mieszkaniec… :big lol: 

Z pozdrowieniami Tomasz

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Juz doczytalem. Dam i na CO i na CWU. Jest moze ktos z Marek pod Warszawa ?

----------


## cronin

Gratulacje, jakoś mi się wydawało że tyle czasu jeszcze a tu już  :smile: 
Co potrzebujesz z Marek?

Acha ja mam 2 naczynia wzbiorcze, niby kocioł miał swój, ale za mały na naszą instalację

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Juz nie aktualne  :smile:  

Koniec koncow rozmowilem sie dzis z Immergas i wystarczy 1 naczynie na CWU. Te 6l ktore jestw kotle wg producenta wystarczy do naszego ukladu (ok 105-110 litrow wody w instalacji nieskotemperaturowej). Musze dac natomiast 12 litrowe naczynie na CWU.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Powoli, mozolne ale cos tam sie dzieje...mimo ze nie widac tego w dzienniku  :smile: 

Wczoraj wieczorem skonczylem instalacje CO; podlaczylem piec i zasobnik. Pozostalo mi tylko kupic i powiesic naczynie przeponowe do CWU i je podpiac.
Zasobnik podlaczylem rowniez do instalacji wodnej i zalalem aby sprawdzic szczelnosc - jest ok. Aktualnie czekamy juz na wodomierz aby zamknac temat przylacza wod-kan. Wszytsko co za wodomierzem (zawor antyskazeniowy, reduktor, filtr) juz sa na miejscu i maja sprawdzona szczelnosc.

Zdjecia beda, kiedys beda  :smile: 

Pozostalo mi uprzatnac kotlownie, w kilku miejscach chwycic rury do scian i doszczelnic podlogowke na rozdzielaczach. Gdyby nie to ze ze skapstwa nie kupilismy jeszcze sterownika do kotla to mozna bylo by go wreszcie uruchomic  :smile:  Ale kupimy, tylko jeszcze chwila...  :wink: 

Z najnowszych nabytkow to listonosz przyniosl mi cos takiego, rozmiar... 62  :smile:   :



HELL YEEEAH !!!  :wink:

----------


## rewo66

Fajna koszulka  :big grin:   W trakcie budowania sa takie etapy kiedy za bardzo nie ma co fotografować a jakies prace są wykonywane a teraz i obowiazków wam przybyło  :smile: . Kupujcie ten sterownik i trzymajcie się ciepło.  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Fajna koszulka



To jest BODY  :smile:  Adasia  :smile:

----------


## aiki

I z czego robiłeś kotłownie? PP czy Cu?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> I z czego robiłeś kotłownie? PP czy Cu?





Po konsuktacjach z producentem kotla instalacja jest na rurkach PP. Jak pomocuje je do scian to pokaze foty  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

> To jest BODY  Adasia


Tego się domyśliłem ale że to są body to już nie  :wink:  Zdjęcie ucięło dół tych bodów  :smile:  
No to czekamy na fotki rurek  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> No to czekamy na fotki rurek


Ale on za mały na rurki jeszcze! Poza tym chłopaka w rurki???? Ja rozumiem, gender i w ogóle, ale bez przesady...

 :Lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Sami jestescie rurki  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

Witam się w swoim dzienniku :wink: po dłuższej nieobecności...
Dziennik już nie codzienny, ale na budowie cały czas się coś dzieje,może trochę wolniej, ale biorąc pod uwagę aktualne obciążenie czasowe, wynikające z różnych względów i tak nie jest źle. 
Co się u nas dzieje...oprócz prac w kotłowni, o których pisał Kierownik Inwestor, wysiana została również trawa przed domkiem, z czego jestem niezmiernie zadowolona. Tomasz się napracował co nie miara, bo najpierw trzeba było podnieść teren o ładnych kilkadziesiąt cm, potem to porozgarniać, zagrabić, zwalcować i dopiero na koniec wysiać trawę...robi się już pięknie-zielono, a tutaj wczoraj okazało się, że prawdopodobnie w ciągu kilku dni przyjdą panowie od elewacji (siatka i klej tylko), więc pewnie zniszczą  większość trawy... :sad:  no ale biorąc pod uwagę ptaki, które zaczęły dobierać się do naszego styropianu elewacja na chwilę obecną jest jednak ważniejsza...
Aaaa...zapomniałabym...ja również powoli zaczynam "wracać" na budowę...na ile dzieci-zwłaszcza młodsze pozwoli... :big grin:  maluję sobie tu i tam, ale efekty mizerne, bo wzięłam się za "duperelki", czyli narożniki, przy sufitach, wnęki okienne itp...
Tyle na dziś... :wiggle:

----------


## dana0606

No i cisza zapadła  :sad:

----------


## aiki

Cicho dzidzia śpi!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No troche cisza...

...ale nie dlatego ze sie nic nie dzieje. Dzieje sie az za duzo. Na tyle duzo ze nie wystarcza czasu aby cos skrobnac.

Gosia bidna ogarnia dwojke dziaciakow (z czego jeden szkolny a drugi wiecznie glodny) a w miedzaczasie jeszcze maluje parter i robi milion innych rzeczy ktore nie robia sie same (co osobiscie uwazam za skandal) a ktorych sie zazwyczaj wcale nie zauwaza jak np pranie, sprzatanie, sniadania do pracy...

Ja natomiast zapierniczam w robocie od tygodnia po 10h a wczoraj nieco ponad 19 aby powypychac zlecenia. Po robocie zaperniczam na budowie aby nadgonic to co sie da na zewnatrz. Skonczylismy wreszcie poludniowa polac dachu - ostatnia problematyczna blacha jest na gorze, przykrecona i zabezpieczona gasiorem. Czesciowo skonczylem tez wiatrownice. Skonczylem oklejanie elewacji styropianem a prawdopodobnie dzis ekipa skonczy zatapianie siatki i osadzi parapety. Pozostanie nam zatem jedynie zabezpieczyc calosc przed zima jakims gruntem elewacyjnym i tyle.

Pewnie na dniach wroce na poddasze aby poukladac pozostala do ulozenia gdzieniegdzie druga warstwe welny i zaczac znow walke z plytami.

Od 2 tygodni chyba mamy rowniez wreszcie wode... i tu wlasnie slowo komentarza... Aquanet sugeruje aby pic wode bezposrednio z kranu... bo czysta, bo smaczna...
Zamontowalem u nas za reduktorem na przylaczu wodnym prosty filtr narurowy 10 calowy, z wkladka sznurkowa 50 mikronow... Przeplynelo przez niego na ta chwila jakies 1,5 m3 wody i ze snieznobialego filtr stal sie rudobrunatny... obrzydlistwo. Moze uda mi sie wrzucic kilka zdjec pozniej ale wyglada to paskudnie...

----------


## Jarek.P

Ależ to czyste żelazo, niezbędne dla hemoglobiny celem skuteczniejszego natleniania organizmu. 
No... może jeszcze troszeczkę manganu. Niezbędnego dla prawidłowej budowy kości i działania tarczycy. Pij, na zdrowie!

 :Lol: 

J.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ta... kupa tez ma taki kolor...

Smacznego  :sick:

----------


## Dafi Pe

Miliardy much nie mogą się mylić - kupa musi być OK  :big grin:   Sory za kasztan  :wink:  

A co do Aquanetu, to ta woda nigdy super, hiper czysta nie będzie,  ale nie ma tragedii z nią - ludziom po kąpieli w niej nie wychodzi uczulenie  :wink: . Jakiś czas temu ktoś zauważył, że nawet v-ce prezydent K.  na konferencji nie pił tej wody  :wink:  A swoją drogą, to ten kolor na filtrze może być efektem jakiegoś syfu, który był w rurze/ruarach i mógł się wypłukać, więc spróbuj go wypłukać/ wymienić wkład i obserwuj  :wink:  

Odpuszczanie syfu przez hydrant, to praktyka stosowana od dawna - dzięki temu brudna woda nie pójdzie do domowych instalacji.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wg mnie woda jest poprostu brudna i tyle  :smile:

----------


## Dafi Pe

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B_LnD2eVIpM#t=128

Jakby co, to od 2:20  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

taaadaaam!!
no i mamy już 2, z 3 balustrad zamontowane, tutaj na zdjęciu tylko 1, bo później było już zbyt ciemno na robienie zdjęć, ale uzupełnię dokumentację fotograficzną, jak tylko będzie ku temu okazja...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Nic sie tu nie dzieje... nuda  :smile: 

Co innego na budowie, tam zapierdzielamy ze hohoho...

Panele czekaja juz na montaz, ogrzewanie wlasnie uruchomilem, Gosia skonczyla malowac dol i pokoj starszego szkodnika Piotra, czesciowo zmontowalem kuchnie (szafki wiszace bez frontow), lazienka dolna sie robi, plyty na gorze skoncze gdzies do 1,5 tygodnia...

No jest fajnie, wizja Swiat u siebie wydaje sie realna  :smile:

----------


## aiki

A to powodzenia w boju.

----------


## Bridges

30 days left - czas start!

Trzymam kciuki!

----------


## rewo66

> Nic sie tu nie dzieje... nuda  Co innego na budowie, tam zapierdzielamy ze hohoho   ( ...)   No jest fajnie, wizja Swiat u siebie wydaje sie realna


Bydzie dobrze  :tongue:  Zatem trzymam kciuki  :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Bydzie dobrze  Zatem trzymam kciuki


Wyglada na to ze faktycznie bedzie dobrze...  :smile: 

Ostatnia prosta przed nami, sil coraz mniej, czasu coraz mniej... ale i do zrobienia coraz mniej.

Plan rozpisany prawie co do godziny... az do samej wigilii  :smile: 


PS. W polowie stycznia zamieszka z nami nowy stwor  :big grin:  Zaklepalismy sobie piesola  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

> (...... )  W polowie stycznia zamieszka z nami nowy stwor  Zaklepalismy sobie piesola


A jakiej rasy? :cool:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> A jakiej rasy?

----------


## rewo66

Kurczę ładny maluszek. Prawie jak kucyk  :yes:   Będzie jak znalazł pod wierzch dla najmłodszego.  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

no tak...sytuacja zmienia się u nas z godziny na godzinę...
niedźwiedzica Grizli podobno zamieszka z nami już w styczniu, na razie jeszcze tego sobie nie wyobrażam... :wink: 
na budowie szaleństwo...wyścig z czasem. planujemy przeprowadzić się na Święta, ale roboty jest jeszcze masa, nie mówiąc już o samej przeprowadzce i przygotowaniu świąt - w I i II święto mamy 20 osobowe imprezy...haha...ciekawa jestem, czy uda się ogarnąć dom na ich przybycie...trzymajcie kciuki!

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Parter w panelach i 80% pietra tez. Moze dzis skoncze. Drzwi juz tez powstawiane. Dolna lazienka prawie gotowa (wklejenie lustra, czyszczenie, montaz kibla, drabinki, umywalki i prysznica.

----------


## krzysztof5426

Czy to jest Kaukaz ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

To jest nowofundland. Owczarki kaukazkie to jednak trudna i niebezpieczna rasa, nowofundland tymczasem to podobno jedna z najbardziej przyjacielskich i oddanych czlowiekowi psich nacji.

----------


## aiki

Problemem jest gdy nie zdążysz go wypuścić za potrzebą. Wali jak słoń.
Koleżanka ma takie bydle.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

MIESZKAMY !  :smile:   od kilku godzin  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

No to gratulacje!  :big grin: 

Wesołych Świąt! Te pierwsze na nowym są zawsze niezapomniane!

----------


## aiki

Zdrowych i wesołych na nowym. 
I udanej parapetówy.

----------


## Łosiu

Gratulacje i Wesołych Świąt  :smile:

----------


## surgi22

> MIESZKAMY !   od kilku godzin


Gratulacje i Wesołych Świąt . :big grin:

----------


## tomdts

Gratulacje, Zdrowych Wesołych Świąt...

----------


## Gosia_A

dziękujemy...
życzymy wszystkiego dobrego na ten świąteczny czas...
my planujemy teraz sylwester w Paryżu... :wink:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Zdrowych i spokojnych Świąt Bożego Narodzenia

----------


## jendrulakowalski

Gratulacje. Najlepszy prezent na Święta: zamieszkać na swoim.

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Gratuluje zamieszkania na swoim.
Niech Wam się wiedzie jak najlepiej i przytulnie mieszka

Wszystkiego dobrego, jestescie the best  :smile:

----------


## Jarek.P

> [...]


Wszelki Duch!!!!  :big grin:

----------


## max-maniacy

Ale suuuper!! 
Gratuluję przeprowadzki i życzę Wam samych szczęśliwych chwil w nowym domu, nie tylko w nowym roku.  :Smile: 

Pozdrawiam gorąco całą czwóreczkę.

----------


## aiki

> 



Z FM jest się na zawsze. :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Minal tydzien jaksie przeprowadzilismy (a w zasadzie jak zaczelismy tu spac, bo przeprowadzamy sie nadal :smile: ) a syf mamy coraz wiekszy... tu karton, tam torba, gdzies wkretarka, troche listew, kartonik z zarowkami ... konca nie widac  :smile: 

ale jest bosko  :big grin:

----------


## rewo66

Gratulacje Sprawiliście sobie fajny prezent na święta. A z tymi drobnymi niedogodnościami pierwszych dni po zamieszkaniu nie ma co się przejmować będziecie się później z tego śmiać w końcu to są miłe wspomnienia. Wszystkiego dobrego w nowym nadchodzącym roku spokoju , zdrowia i wykończenia całości domu.  :yes:

----------


## Gosia_A

jeden z prezentów zamówionych w tym roku od Gwiazdora :wink:

----------


## aisa222

Coś cieniutki ten album  :big grin:  .... chyba ze 12 takich tomów masz  :big grin:  ..... żart oczywiście  :big grin:  
A może w formie elektronicznej dla nas w jednym ciągu .... fajnie by się oglądało  :big grin:

----------


## Gosia_A

może jak dzieci podrosną, psa odchowamy i dom urządzimy... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

od wczoraj mieszkamy w piątkę...

----------


## Kac-Per

Piękny  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Pij mleko. Będziesz wielki.
E tam. I tak będzie.  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

Fajny słodziak. I pomyśleć, że wyrośnie z tego całkiem potężne psisko. Niech się zdrowo chowa i dobrze pilnuje dobytku.  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

O kucyk się już pojawił  :yes:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Minal tydzien odkad mamy trojke dzieci w domu  :smile:  Rozpizdziaj jest taki ze glowa mala  :smile:  Ale za to sie nie nudzimy  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Dzieci nie mam, ale 4 miesięczny pies sporo potrafi syfu narobić. Wszystko przed wami.

----------


## elfika

yes! przebrnęłam (4 dni)!
witam się i chylę czoła  :big grin:  efekt jest na prawdę mega, aczkolwiek jako wzrokowiec życzyłabym sobie  :wink:  więcej zdjęć  :smile:

----------


## rewo66

O coś cisza tutaj. Halo !!!  
Chyba trójka dzieci daje się bardziej we znaki niż budowa bo nawet Tomasz zamilkł   :wink:

----------


## aiki

Bo budowa się skończyła a w prywatę nie wkraczamy.
trzeba uszanować.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Witajcie

tak, nastala cisza w eterze.

Mierzylismy sie w tym czasie z trudnymi dla nas sprawami. Podejmowalismy decyzje, ktorych nie zycze zadnemu z rodzicow, decyzje z ktorych kazda jest tak samo dobra jak zupelnie zla. No i sie zaczelo, za nami pierwszy etap - poczatek drogi, pewnie trudnej i dlugiej, ale taki juz ten swiat jest gowniany  :smile: 

Ale najwazniejsze ze Adasiek trzyma sie dzielnie, zniosl wizyte w szpitalu chyba lepiej niz my i oby tak bylo w przyszlosci  :smile: 

Budowa... sie wcale nie skonczyla, no pomijajac kwestie czysto formalna  :smile: 
Prady u Adasia w pokoju nadal mam rozgrzebane, garderoby nie tknalem, gornej lazienki tez nie  :smile: 
Przymierzamy sie powoli do kostki przed domem bo mozna utonac w bagnie jakie sie robi po deszczu.

Pod niebiosa wychwalam kociolek gazowy nasz i wszelkie decyzje podejmowane w kwestiach ocieplenia oraz okien.
Rachunek za prad tezwcale nie powala pomimo ze intesywnie uzywamy plyty indukcyjnej a cisnieniowy ekspres jest wlaczony od rana do nocy.

Pies podwoil juz swoja wage od momentu pojawienia sie u nas i terroryzuje mi rodzine  :smile: 

Generalnie, fajnie sie zyje u siebie  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

Oj, jakiś niepokojący ten Twój wpis. Czyżby Adaś chorował?  :sad: 
W każdym razie życzę Wam dużo siły w zwalczniu wszelkich przeciwności. Trzymajcie się dzielnie, a ja trzymam kciuki, żeby było dobrze. 
Pozdrawiam i uściski dla Gosi i chłopaków.  :hug:

----------


## rewo66

> Oj, jakiś niepokojący ten Twój wpis. Czyżby Adaś chorował? 
> W każdym razie życzę Wam dużo siły w zwalczniu wszelkich przeciwności. Trzymajcie się dzielnie, a ja trzymam kciuki, żeby było dobrze. 
> Pozdrawiam i uściski dla Gosi i chłopaków.


Pozdrawiam i przyłączam się do życzeń Max-maniaków.

----------


## Gosia_A

zdjęcia będą, jak już trochę ogarniemy cały ten bajzel :wink:  ciężkie dni za nami, Adaś po pierwszej operacji powoli dochodzi do siebie, ale wymaga 100% uwagi, więc trudno zrobić cokolwiek "dla siebie"...pozdrawiam :smile:

----------


## Bridges

Długo mnie nie było, ale nadrobiłem Wasz dziennik.
Gratulacje osiągnięcia celu!
Gratulacje pojawienia się nowych Domowników i dużo zdrowia dla Adasia.

Zdrowie dzieci najważniejsze!!

----------


## Gosia_A

zdjęcia zrobiłam, planowałam wkleić, ale coś się posypało w komputerze i znowu nie mam... :sad: postaram się to nadrobić, może w Święta...wszystkiego dobrego życzę wszystkim zaglądającym - chociaż tych chyba coraz tu mniej...zdrowia I siły WAM ŻYCZĘ!

----------


## max-maniacy

Zaglądam i czuję się obżyczona.  :smile: 
Dziękuję i Wam również życzę zdrowych i radosnych Świąt Wielkanocnych.

----------


## Gosia_A

uzupełnianie dokumentacji fotograficznej czas zacząć...dom wysprzątany (prawie), ciasta upieczone, chłopaki - cała Trójka śpią, dziewczynka też...trochę urosła i żeby nie było...tylko do zdjęcia tak grzecznie pozuje... :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A

łazienka dolna...szaro-szara :wink: osobiście z efektu jestem bardzo zadowolona, płytki LM drzwi szare...w dalszym ciągu jestem nimi zachwycona :wink: no i kawałek salonu oraz kuchni-jeszcze nie skończonej :wink:  generalnie...szarości, ecru, beż i trochę dodatków bardziej jaskrawych :wink:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No prosze, ktos tu jednak zaglada  :big grin: 

Kochanie, to drugie zdjecie lazienki to robilas siedzac na kibelku?  :big grin:  Tym dziwniejsze mi sie to wydaje ze drzwi zostawilas otwarte  :big grin: 


Coreczka  jest gzeczna zawsze, wszytsko co zjeo niej mowia to pomowienia  :big grin:  A rosnie jak na drozdzach, od 6,9 do 19kg w 2 miesiace  :smile:

----------


## krzysztof5426

Zaglądają.  Dziewczynkę i łazienkę podziwiają.

----------


## Bridges

Wrażenia z wnętrza SUPER! 
Płytki Tomek sam kładłeś czy ktoś Ci pomagał bo wyszły bardzo ładnie.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc.

Spieszylismy sie aby udalo sie wprowadzic do swiat, dlatego lazienke ukladal P. Radek, podczas kiedy ja skladalem kuchnie, kladlem reszte podlog w domu i robilem miliard innych zaleglych prac  :smile: 

Gorna lazienke sam moze poloze.

----------


## Gosia_A

moje ukochane kosmosy mam nie tylko  w ogrodzie... :smile: 
a tutaj piotrusiowy pokój

----------


## karolinaciosaniec

:roll eyes:  GRATULUJĘ przede wszystkim - fajnej rodzinki, pięknego domu i psiuni. Życzę dużo zdrówka dla wszystkich

----------


## Gosia_A

na "budowie" dzieje się...dzieci i pies rosną, tylko my z Kierownikiem Inwestorem się nie starzejemy...wiecznie młodzi, tylko jakoś tak nieco bardziej połamani... :wink: 

przecież wiadomo, że na każdym kocyku jest cudownie, tylko nie na swoim, przecież tam nie ma małego 'ludzia'... :wink:

----------


## DrKubus

No gratulacje (bo nie pamiętam czy już gratulowałem). Słyszałem od małżonka że zaganiani jesteście, dlatego dużo sił i wytrwałości życzę, jak znajdziecie chwilę zapraszam na grill'a  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

Cześć Antki :Smile: 
Fajnie patrzeć, jak rosną Wam dzieciaczki i psina. U nas na budowie zamieszkały dwa małe kociaki kociaki. Udomowiają nam chałupkę.  :wink: 
Mam pytanie. Czy po kilku miesiącach mieszkania, zadowoleni jesteście z płyt k-g na ścianach? Nic nie pęka, nie rozchodzi się?  A może macie jakieś inne spostrzeżenia?  Właśnie zastanawiamy się, czy wydawać kasę na tynki, czy właśnie zastosować takie rozwiązanie. 

Pozdrawiam gorąco Kasia-max

----------


## Gosia_A

dziękujemy za gratulacje  :wink: 
odpisując tak na szybko...mieszka się SUPER!! co do płyt k-g...ja osobiście nie jestem zbyt zadowolona, ale Małż pewnie napisze co innego...w porównaniu ze ścianami u moich rodziców, gdzie mieszkałam przez większość swojego życia te wydają mi się zdecydowanie zbyt miękkie, puknie się czymś, jest ślad...ściany po pół roku mieszkania z dwójką dzieci i psem wyglądają, co najmniej jak po 6 latach...ale nic nie pęka, nie rozchodzi się, chociaż w zależności od oświetlenia - widać np. łączenia na sufitach...tyle moich błyskawicznych spostrzeżeń  :wink:  
na grilla z miłą chęcią byśmy wpadli, ale musi się u nas uspokoić trochę, za jakiś czas będą nowe zdjęcia z "obejścia"... :wink:

----------


## max-maniacy

dzięki Gosia za szczerą odpowiedź.
mam właśnie takie obawy, które potwierdziłaś. znajomi mają tak samo. wszystkie narożniki poobijane, bo dzieciaki zatrzymywały się na nich chodzikami i innymi pojazdami, grali w piłkę i drapali czym popadnie. wygląda to okropnie. ale z drugiej strony, to dzieci mamy już duże, a psa do domu nie planuję.
ale jakoś i tak się boję. 
ostateczną decyzję i tak pewnie podejmie mąż. 

jeszcze raz dziękuję
pozdrawiam

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc

Plyty GK zachowuja sie nie lepiej i nie gozej niz tynki gipsowe. 
W porownaniu z tynkami cementowo-wapiennymi oczywiscie sa delikatne. Ale dom to jednak nie jest ani boisko, ani tor wyscigowy. Tynki wapienno cementowe brudzic beda sie dokladnie tak samo - a to przy dzieciach i psisku jest nejwiekszym problemem.

Decydujac sie na jakis rodzaj trzeba sobie zadac pytanie na ile sie nam spieszy i na ile mamy siana  :smile:  

Plyty beda najtajsze, trwaloscia porownywalne do tynkow gipsowych, ale chyba nieco szybsze. 

Generalnie ja jestem zadowolony bo mieszkam u siebie (choc w zasadzie to jednak u zony   :big grin: ) a to ze za jakis czas bedzie trzeba cos niecos podszpachlowac i odmalowac... no trudno, zachcialo sie domu to trzeba zapierniczac  :big grin: 


Z aktualnosci:
-gorna lazienka sie robi, moze jakies obrazki z projektu Gosia wrzuci
-kostka brukowa sie uklada
-zbiornik 3m3 na deszczowke sie zakopal i niebawem sie podlaczy do rynien
-garbus sie powoli reatywuje
-nowy projekt motoryzacyjny sie rodzi ale sie za duzo nie odzywam zeby sie zona nie pieklila  :big grin: 
-"corcia" dogania waga najstarszego smarka
-najmlodszy nauczyl sie raczkowac i demoluje parter... do spolki z "corcia"  :smile: 


ehhh, moze sie cos ogarne i jakies foty wrzuce... tylko mi sie picassa zepsula i nie chce sie przez program logowac na konto :/

----------


## Gosia_A

kilka zdjęć z projektu górnej łazienki...chyba dość odważna, jak na nas...jak zwykle wybór płytek i podjęcie decyzji nie trwało pewnie więcej niż 15 minut... :big lol:

----------


## Sasetka2609

Udało mi się przeczytać cały Wasz DB i muszę przyznać że była to bardzo ciekawa i pouczająca lektura  :smile:  Wiele się dowiedziałam i jestem już zdecydowanie mądrzejsza jeśli chodzi o tematy budowlane  :smile:  Macie wspaniałą rodzinkę, śliczną psinkę i cudowny dom, zbudowany własnymi rękoma (tylko pozazdrościć  :smile: ) Jestem pod ogromnym wrażeniem, zanim zaczęłam czytać ten dziennik powątpiewałam czy budowę domu można ogarnąć samemu, a teraz jestem pewna że tak i że kiedyś (jak już zaczniemy budować) bardzo dużo będziemy robić własnymi rękoma  :smile:  Dziękuję za motywację!!! Pozdrawiam i ściskam gorąco!! (Przywiązałam się do Was jak do niejednych bohaterów książek, które namiętnie czytam  :smile: )

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No i skończyło się rumakowanie...  :wink: 

Uszkodziłem łąkotkę w lewym kolanie podczas wyrywania z ziemi fundamentu od starego słupka płotu i teraz kuśtykam niczym Herflik z gestapo w serialu Alo Alo (gimnazjaliści nie znają, ale tu raczej sami starsi zaglądają)... podsumowując teraz jestem już nie tylko półślepy ale i półkulawy... na całe szczęście jednak nadal piękny i młody oczywiście  :big tongue: 

Niestety, trzeba teraz nieco wyluzować, poczekać aż mnie zreperują (artroskopia...brrrr... nawet nazwa brzmi nie przyjemnie) i znów będę jak nowy  :smile: 

Tymczasem ekipa brukarska skończyła robotę - jest super. Z przyjemnością będę ich polecał. Górna łazienka się nadal układa a do tego jeszcze dobiliśmy targu w kwestii elewacji.

Temat muzyczny na dziś:







I AM TITANIUM

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Wszelki duch, tyle mnie nie było a Wy nadal młodzi i bogaci, tylko dziecioki rosną jak na drożdżach  :cool: 
Tak se tylko zajrzałam  :smile: 

PS. Przy dwojce dzieci i psie jakie tynki by nie były, będą się brudzić, ostukiwać, nie ma rady. 
Ja psa nie mam, ale szarańcza sztuk dwie równo dewastuje co napotka na drodze

----------


## Gosia_A

mam, są!! moje wymarzone...w rzeczywistości wyglądają cudnie... :smile: 

zespolone z 3 szyb hartowanych, środkowa zbita osobiście przez Kierownika Inwestora :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzien dobry Panstwu  :smile:  choc w sumie mozna by powiedziec "Akuku"  :smile:  (pojawiajac sie znienacka niczym Antoni Macierewicz po wyborach)

czy moze ktos monitoruje u siebie w domu roczne zuzucie gazu? Zblizamy sie powoli do "rocznicy" odpalenia kotla, i pomimo iz serwisant dokonujacy pierwszego rozruchu uprzedzal ze pierwszy rok bedzie zawyzony, to jednak chetnie porownal bym wyniki do podobnego budynku, najchetniej wlasnie caloroczne,

Kolano wyleczylem, gorna lazienka sie skonczyla, garderoba nadal nademna wisi + milion innych rozgrzebanych tematow. Ale moze uda sie jakos powrocic na lono forum i powoli odkopac cale zaleglosci.

----------


## Jarek.P

A dzieńdobry, dzieńdobry, bylebyś tylko z żadną pękającą od środka parówką nie wyjeżdżał i będzie ok  :Lol: 

Zużycia gazu - nie monitoruję (robiłem to na samym początku, ale przy niewygrzanym i jeszcze nie do końca uszczelnionym domu było to zbyt stresujące zajęcie, po kilkanaście m3 na dobę schodziło przy nie tak znów wielkim zimnie za oknem), ale dosłownie tydzień temu rozmawiałem z kimś z własnej rodziny na temat kosztów ogrzewania domu w skali roku, na użytek tej rozmowy sprawdziłem roczne wydatki na gaz u siebie. Za 2015 rok (liczone od listopada 2014 do października 2015) wyszło mi równe 5000zł, z czego za letnie miesiące utrzymują się rachunki na poziomie 100-150zł za samo grzanie ciepłej wody i zużycie gazu w kuchni, zatem licząc średnio 125zł takich kosztów na miesiąc i odejmując od ogólnej kwoty 5000 iloczyn 12x125 otrzymujemy 3500zł rocznych kosztów ogrzewania domu 200m2 w skali roku.

----------


## piotri

> czy moze ktos monitoruje u siebie w domu roczne zuzucie gazu? Zblizamy sie powoli do "rocznicy" odpalenia kotla, i pomimo iz serwisant dokonujacy pierwszego rozruchu uprzedzal ze pierwszy rok bedzie zawyzony, to jednak chetnie porownal bym wyniki do podobnego budynku, najchetniej wlasnie caloroczne,


Monitorujemy a jakże i to nawet bym powiedział, że maniakalnie (może potem mi przejdzie).
Od 2014-10-26 do 2015-11-04 czyli dzisiaj 793m3.
Na dobre mieszkamy od końca stycznia, ten rok to raczej była jeszcze nauka i experymenty na kotle, ale jestem zadowolony.
To napisz ile Tobie nabiło, rejon kraju taki sam  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Dzieki za odpowiedzi.

Nasz kociolek wystartowal 22.11.2014, zamieszkalismy miesiac pozniej, ale ten miesiac bylo i tak normalnie grzane bo wykanczalismy.
Na ta chwile nadal jest w trybie "lato" bo przepalamy tylko w kominku i na dole temp oscyluje w granicach 23-28 stopni, a na gorze jest ok 21.
Do dzis mamy na gazomierzu 660 metrow gazu. 
Kociolek od kwietnia (nie pamietam ktorego dokladnie) ogrzewa tylko CWU (zasobnik 160 litrow dedykowany Immergas) w trybie fabrycznym tj cala dobe ma miec CWU przez okragle 7 dni w tygodniu (jakos nie mozemy sie zebrac aby ustalic jakis harmonogram i tak sobie juz rok prawie smiga na domyslnych ustawieniach :smile: )

Dzis skonczylismy drewno kupione na poprzedni sezon, lacznie od czerwca 2014 spalilismy 6m3 (po 2 metry akacji, jesionu i olchy, przepalalismy od czerwca 2014 aby wypalic wklad, a pozniej od wrzesnia 2014 juz regularnie aby dalo sie pracowac na budowie i zeby szybko odsychalo :smile: )

Wydaje mi sie ze jest bardzo dobrze  :big grin:

----------


## piotri

660m3 to chyba całkiem ładny wynik. Pogratulować, chociaż nie wiem jak do tego dodać drewno do kominka. My oczywiście już grzejemy, ale kominka u ns nie ma, po pomyśle kominka został tylko komin  :smile: 
Myślę że u nas wynik byłby troche mniejszy, bo miarodajne wyniku są dopiero od końca stycznia, w listopadzie zeszłego roku podłączyliśmy pogodówkę, a rekuperator został odpalony dopiero w styczniu. Więc do stycznia było grzane na czuja, ocieplenie poddasza było w trakcie itp.

Wodę grzeje w przedziale 6:30 - 19:00
Jakieś symboliczne oszczędności z tego są o ile dobrze pamiętam, ale na wodę i tak zużywamy mało gazo w porównaniu do tego co piszą inni. W lecie szło około 05,-0.6 m3 na dzień.

----------


## Gosia_A

z nowości wykonanych przez Tomasza...wieszak na drewno kominkowe...
nawiasem pisząc...świetna zabawka dla naszego misia...

----------


## Gosia_A

podobno nowofundlandy nie lubią ciepła...ale nasz jest chyba inny...

----------


## Gosia_A

w tak zwanym międzyczasie robimy jeszcze takie cudeńka... :smile:  my, czyli mój Małż  :wink:

----------


## Gosia_A



----------


## Wojciech253811

cos tu cichoo

----------


## Jabolek

Gratuluje wspaniałej budowy! Przeczytałem cały DB jestem pod wielkim podziwem umiejętności i chęci  :smile:

----------


## max-maniacy

wszystkiego dobrego w nowym roku moi drodzy  :hug: 
to, że rzadko tu zaglądacie, to znaczy, że już całkiem się zadomowiliście. i dobrze. wszystko ma swój czas.  :yes: 
mam nadzieję, że jednak czasami zdacie nam relację, co u Was słychać. 
zdjęcia kominkowe są świetne, normalnie czuć ciepełko. 
a z robótek ręcznych niezły biznes można by wykręcić.
pozdrawiam Was gorąco.
Kasia-max  :bye:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No fakt... cos zadko  :smile: 

Generalnie mieszkamy i jest super. Jest cieplo, przyjemnie, i na cale szczescie niedrogo  :smile: 

Jabolek - dzieki! Podoba mi sie Twoj nick  :big grin:

----------


## aiki

Wszelki duch ... - On żyje!

----------


## Krojcus

Witam. Jestem nowy na forum. Również chcę wybudować sam dom. Z tego powodu że jestem za granicą i moge mieć około 6 tygodni w roku wolnego to w jakich momentach przerywać budowę na zimę? Planuje pierwszy sezon budowy zamknąć na punkcie zero,drugi na wylanym stropie,a trzeci na stanie surowym otwartym. To dobry pomysł? Proszę o odpowiedzi bardziej doświadczonych. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Krojcus

Czy dam radę sam (ewentualnie z pomocnikiem) wykonać stan zerowy w te 6 tygodni?

----------


## Krojcus

Dodam że dom ma 8,2m x 9m. Około 22 m² ław

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mi z teściem i żoną (na zmianę), czasem samemu, zeszło od 24 marca do 17 maja popołudniami i sobotami, ale robiłem co drugi tydzień (żona pracuje na zmiany i opiekowałem się dzieckiem) i czekałem aż ściany fundamentowe przeschną przed malowaniem dysperbitem. Miałem jeszcze jeden dzień urlopu na czas zalewania ścian. 

Się da spokojnie. Płytę fundamentową spokojnie w dwa tygodnie.

----------


## Krojcus

W takim razie z pomocą dwóch osób powinienem dać radę. Dzięki za pomoc. Zaczynam wiosną 2017

----------


## Krojcus

Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakie narzędzia są potrzebne do wybudowania domu do stanu surowego otwartego. Na myśl przychodzi mi szpadle,młotki,wiertarka,wkrętarka,kielnia,pozio  mica,miarka,paczka,gientarka do prętów, betoniarka,wiaderka,taczka,szufla,piła do bk,piła do drewna, klucze,rękawice. Czy jeszcze coś przychodzi wam na myśl? Chciałbym się do tego dobrze przygotować.

----------


## sebcioc55

> Chciałbym się dowiedzieć jakie narzędzia są potrzebne do wybudowania domu do stanu surowego otwartego. Na myśl przychodzi mi szpadle,młotki,wiertarka,wkrętarka,kielnia,pozio  mica,miarka,paczka,gientarka do prętów, betoniarka,wiaderka,taczka,szufla,piła do bk,piła do drewna, klucze,rękawice. Czy jeszcze coś przychodzi wam na myśl? Chciałbym się do tego dobrze przygotować.


Niwelator bardzo ułatwia pracę, o precyzji już nie wspomnę..

----------


## aiki

Sznurek, pion murarski, szlifierka kątowa, mieszadło do kleju na wiertarkę, ...

cdn....

----------


## Krojcus

Dziękuje wam. Dopisze do listy

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Mlotek gumowy, sznurwaga, pedzel lawkowiec, ew. palnik gazowy, duza szlifierka katowa, dobra wiertarka z udarem, pila motorowa, tarkaa do styropianu i bk, wiazarka do drutów zbrojeniowych, kaster budowlany. Betoniarka nie jest konieczna.

----------


## Krojcus

Lista już jest długa a to dopiero początek

----------


## Krojcus

Jeszcze niemam projektu ale powiedzcie mi czy zwykły zjadacz chleba jest w stanie go prawidłowo odczytać,czy robi to kierbud?

----------


## Krojcus

Może zbyt dużo wypytuje, ale kto pyta nie błądzi. Do stanu surowego otwartego potrzebne materiały? Wypisałem beton B10 na wylewkę pod ławy, łaty, dechy na szałunki, pręty gwintowane z podkładkami i nakrętkami, folia, pręty zbrojeniowe fi12, pręty na strzemiona fi6, druty wiązałkowe, beton B20 z gruchy na zalanie ław, bloczki fundamentowe, zaprawa, dysperbit, styrodur, folia kubełkowa, rury woda kanalizacja, tony piachu, folia pod posadzkę, wylewka posadzki, papa, bk 24cm, klej do bk, nadproża, strop terriva, komin, bk 12cm, belki na więźbę, membrana, gwoździe, kontrłaty, łaty, dachówka ceramiczna, gąsiory, blacha, wkręty do dachówki, uchwyty do rynien. Czy chcielibyście coś dodać?

----------


## Przemek Kardyś

Wez mi powiedz po co szalowac lawy. Nie lepiej sru prosto w wykop? No i lepiej szalowac sciany fundamentowe i je z gruchy wylac zamiast murowac z bloczkow.

----------


## Krojcus

Rozważałem to

----------


## aiki

Przemek jak jest dostęp do szalunkow to owszem ale bez nich lepiej murować

----------


## Krojcus

Zostałem przekonany do ław w glebie, ale ściany będą murowane

----------


## aiki

zanim zdecydujesz o ławach w glebie poczekaj na wykopy albo spr. jaki masz grunt.

----------


## aiki

A tak poza tym to czas założyć swój temat bo sie Antkowiaki wnerwią  :smile: 
Jak już tu zajrzą.

----------


## Krojcus

No ok. Założe nowy jak tylko się dowiem jak  :smile:  Może jakieś podpowiedzi?

----------


## aiki

http://forum.muratordom.pl/forumdisp...LUB-SAMOROBÓW

Wchodzisz w to co wyżej i u góry klikasz 
Dodaj nowy temat
I gotowe

----------


## Krojcus

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...45#post7111245

Wpadnijcie niekiedy. W prawdzie budowa dopiero za rok ale napewno będę uzupełniał na bieżąco. Pozdrawiam i dziękuję za pomoc

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

No przejeli mi dziennik normalnie  :smile:

----------


## Gosia_A

A no przejeli...nieladnie, ojjjj nieladnie

----------


## Gosia_A

Potwierdzam, mieszka się SUPER!!! jest cudownie...to nic, ze schody jeszcze budowlane, drzwi do spiżarni brak...jesteśmy w SWOIM DOMU, domu który sami wybudowaliśmy☺az łezka się w oku kręci czytając jakie były początki...

----------


## ziuta62

Dużo, dużo szczęścia w nowym domu i ogromne gratulacje!
Nie wiem jakie słowa zależć po przeczytaniu waszego dziennika... jesteście wspaniałą rodziną.
Pozdrawiam,
 ciągle budujący się bocianek 2012

----------


## max-maniacy

Bardzo cieszą takie słowa, że jesteście szczęśliwi, mimo że drzwi do spiżarni brak  :smile:  
Ziuta myślałam, że jesteśmy jedynymi ciągle budującymi bociankami 2012

----------


## aiki

2013 też się buduje. PNB z 2012

----------


## Sylwia $

:yes: My też w budowie od lipca 2012 roku. Oj jak długo jeszcze....

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Bardzo cieszą takie słowa, że jesteście szczęśliwi, mimo że drzwi do spiżarni brak  
> Ziuta myślałam, że jesteśmy jedynymi ciągle budującymi bociankami 2012


Te nieszczesne drzwi to taka chyba troche nasz zmora...

Aby sie wzytsko pomiescilo i bylo wzglednie ergonomiczne w kuchni zdecydowalismy sie na otwor 60cm na drzwi do spizarni... czyli teoretycznie na drzwi "50" a takich jak na zlosc oczywiscie nikt nie produkuje. Mozna takie, rzecz jasna, zamowic sobie u stolarza czy nawet  u wiekszego producenta drzwi, ale...
... ale takie drzwi sa po 1 primo drogawe jakby, po drugie primo trzeba gdzies rzeczonego stolarza poszukac, zaprosic, pokazac dziure (  :big tongue:  ) i generalnie jakos to sobie w czasie zaplanowac.

A czasu brak...


Choc nie jest az tak najgorzej, bo udalo sie Gosi wychodowac trawe przed domem, troche uporzadkowalismy podjazd, wiec jest szansa ze i na drzwi przyjdzie czas... kiedys tam  :smile: 



Na sam koniec szybkie info nt ogrzewania domu - bo moze ktos zablakany i zagubiony tu trafi i to przeczyta.
Ogrzewanie gazem moze byc tanie. Nie wierzycie, to ponizej przyklad:
- pierwszy pelny rok: 550 m3 gazu
- drugi pelny rok: 553 m3 gazu
ogrzewamy lacznie 154m2 calkowitej powierzchni oraz przygotowujemy CWU na tym gazie. rachunki przez caly rok rowne na poziomie 220-225 PLN co 2 miesiace co lacznie daje kwote roczna w okolicach 1400 PLN za ogrzewanie domu i przygotowanie cieplej wody. 
Wode mamy ustawiona na 50 stopni w godzinach 7 - 24 prze 7 dni w tygodniu, ogrzewanie ustawione na 22 stopnie w godzinach 8 - 19 prze 5 dni w tygodniu i 22 stopnie w godzinach 8 - 22 w weekendy. na noc mamy ustawione 20 stopni (tak jest na dole, w sypialniach jest nieco chlodniej). Jak mamy ochote to palimy w kominku (dla przyjemnosci i nastroju - nie zeby sie dogrzewac).

Warunek: 100% podlogowka, zrobiona z glowa i wg doobrego projektu (ASOLT wymiata!), dobrze dobrany piec (ASOLT wymiata!), dobrze dobrane ocieplenie (ASOLT wymiata!) i porzadne wykonanie calosci (brawo Ja  :wink: ), oraz dobre okna  :smile: 

Mozna? Mozna!

----------


## aiki

Przypomnij czy masz WM?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Przypomnij czy masz WM?




nie, nie mamy.

----------


## Soczek1212

Uff, dotarłem do końca.  Świetny dziennik (ciężko się oderwać  :smile: )

Gratuluje ślicznego domku i wesołej rodzinki.

Jeśli to nie tajemnica to jaki był koszt całości w Waszym przypadku. Ciekaw jestem w jak duży kredyt muszę się zaopatrzyć.

Jak czas pozwoli, to planuje rozpocząć swoja budowę w przyszłym roku (większość prac mam zamiar robić samorodnie). Na ten rok projekt, adaptacja, PnB i inne papierki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

W  granicach 220 tysiecy do momentu wprowadzenia sie wliczajac w to rowniez czesc wyposazenia. Z tym ze pozniej, juz mieszkajac i tak nadal wydajesz na "budowe"  :smile:  A to kostka dookola, a to trawnik zalozyc, a to jakis mebel i tak cale zycie  :smile:

----------


## Soczek1212

Dzięki za informacje. 

To że później coś się cały czas dzieje to dla mnie akurat czysta przyjemność. Ważne że już się mieszka na swoim. 

Rozumiem że ta kwota to razem z tymi kilkoma ekipami które mieliście u siebie.  

Gratuluje wyniku sensowny dom za rozsądne pieniądze. To lubię :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Dzięki za informacje. 
> 
> To że później coś się cały czas dzieje to dla mnie akurat czysta przyjemność. Ważne że już się mieszka na swoim. 
> 
> Rozumiem że ta kwota to razem z tymi kilkoma ekipami które mieliście u siebie.  
> 
> Gratuluje wyniku sensowny dom za rozsądne pieniądze. To lubię




Tak, ze wszytskim, wlasznie z papierami, przyczepka itp itd.

----------


## aiki

Witam po długim czasie. Przymierzam się powoli do kotłowni i chciałem zapytać jak się sprawuje wasz immergas

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc!

Zycie staje sie nudne i monotonne kiedy sie nic nie robi  :smile:  
Z kolei zblizajac sie (moze i powoli, ale jednak) do magicznej granicy lat 40 dojzaly mezczyzna zaczyna miewac zachcianki (nie zebym tak po sobie, ja jestem mlody, nie mniej tak slyszalem  :big tongue:  ). Lubi sobie od czasu do czasu cos naprawic, czy kupic...a to garbusa skonczyc, a to dokupic ogorka, albo i dwa...
Z polaczenia tych dwoch jkze istotnych watkow nie moze powstac nic innego niz... WIATA  :big grin: 

Tak, wiata garazowa, jak dumnie i wyniosle to brzmi  :smile:  

Postawilem juz dom, zagospodarowalismy ogrod, wychowujemy dzieci i psisko, nasadzilismy drzew ze wiadomy minister nie nadarzyl by wycinac... i przyszedl czas aby sie znowu ruszyc, cos zbudowac (po za zawodowego  :big tongue:  ) - postawie wiec wiate. Postawie wiate zeby wszytskie moje zlomy w niej poupychac.

Bedzie sie znow dzialo  :smile: 


aiki - 2 slowa do Ciebie: KUP IMMERGASA - kociol jest super, sterowanie super, koszty ogrzewania smieszne - bierz i sie nie zastanawiaj!

----------


## aiki

Dzięki Tomek za odp i witam po długim czasie na FM. Może jak wiatę będziesz robił to częściej zajrzysz do nas wolno sie budujących. Choć z ekipy z Twoich czasów to tylko ja się tu męczę.

----------


## Kac-Per

> Choć z ekipy z Twoich czasów to tylko ja się tu męczę.


Ja tez daleko w tyle zaczynałem jak Tomek praktycznie kończył. Pozdrawiam sąsiada.

Z Mojego opisu pod postem jestem na etapie "A później Apap, Ketonal Żel itp'' "

----------


## MusiSieUdac

Siema Antkowiaki, żebyscie sobie nie mysleli, ze ten tego zapomniałam  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wiata powstaje... w bólach... straszliwych.

Zrobila sie z tego wielka locha, ma nieco ponad 60 m2 blachy na dachu. Gdyby nie mrozy to pewnie skonczyl bym juz nabijanie lat, pomierzyl i zamowil blache... no ale jest zima wiec musi byc zimno, a jak jest zimno to baterie we wkretarce padaja szybko wiec sie robic nie da...  :big tongue: 

Robic sie nie da, to czlowiek w domu, siedzi i kombinuje, a to wstawi drzwi do spizarni, po 3 latach mieszkania... a to wymysli ze mozna by szklarnie postawic...

No mozna by postawic, byl tu nawet o takiej szklarni drewnianej na poliweglanie komorowym watek gdzies. Moze ktos pamieta i poratuje linkiem, inspiracji szukam  :smile:

----------


## aiki

Pamiętam z niego tyle, że przy komorowym za mało światła przechodzi i roślinki nie teges.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Hmmm, myslisz ze mniej jeszcze niz np w gtowych tunelach foliowych z marketu (taka ta zielona folia w kratke)? Mielismy taki tunel i roslo calkiem spoko...

----------


## aiki

Ja nie myślę tylko pamiętam takie opinie innych  :smile:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Abstrahujac od szklarni...

982.747  -  liczba odwiedzin 

no to jest chyba jakas gruba przesada... to jest rzeczywiscie prawie MILION czy ja cos zle patrze ?!

----------


## aiki

> Hmmm, myslisz ze mniej jeszcze niz np w gtowych tunelach foliowych z marketu (taka ta zielona folia w kratke)? Mielismy taki tunel i roslo calkiem spoko...


Zagadaj z Elfir to pewnie coś więcej będzie wiedziała.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Zagadaj z Elfir to pewnie coś więcej będzie wiedziała.


Ale ze o opinie ogrodnika pytac? Eeee, to nie trzeba  :smile:  Mam w domu jedna taka Pania doktorową w tej dyscyplinie  :big grin:

----------


## ezuark

Siema,
Bardzo dobrze się czytało i aż mnie dziw bierze, że w ogóle tu trafiłem.
Na początku myślałem, że zbieżność nazwisk itp ale zdjęcia potwierdziły, a pamięć mnie jeszcze nie myli i aż specjalnie z tej okazji założyłem tu konto.
Także pozdro dla Was i chłopaków z Batorowa (o ile jeszcze tam pracujesz  :wink: )
Na pewno kiedyś tu jeszcze zajrzę i o niejedno zapytam.
Szymon

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

> Siema,
> Bardzo dobrze się czytało i aż mnie dziw bierze, że w ogóle tu trafiłem.
> Na początku myślałem, że zbieżność nazwisk itp ale zdjęcia potwierdziły, a pamięć mnie jeszcze nie myli i aż specjalnie z tej okazji założyłem tu konto.
> Także pozdro dla Was i chłopaków z Batorowa (o ile jeszcze tam pracujesz )
> Na pewno kiedyś tu jeszcze zajrzę i o niejedno zapytam.
> Szymon


Dzięki  :smile:

----------


## netbet

..a Ty to już zapomniałeś o zdjeciach...???
facety lubią patrzeć  :big lol: 

pozdro
NETbet'fotosik

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Wiewiórki i bobry dzień dobry, dzień dobry...

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Cos z telefonu nie bardzo sie dodalo...

Zatem: wiata stoi, szklarnia stoi i nowa robota sie szykuje  :big grin: 

Pytanie: jak bezpiecznie wlezc i poruszac sie po dachu o nachyleniu 40 stopni pokrytym blacha trapezowa? Hmmm ?

----------


## aiki

Drabina sznurowa, drabina od samego dołu lub rusztowania, no i lina i uprząż. 
Ja opuszczałem od szczytu drabinę na linie którą wiązałem po drugiej stronie dachu.

----------


## Apacer

Każdy sposób dobry, byle nie ruski  :big lol:

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Ogarniete  :big grin: 

Kupilem haki drabinowe na kelenice i poszlo sprawnie  :smile:  42 mostki w weekend i 18 paneli w kolejny weekend  :smile:

----------


## Kac-Per

Będzie darmowy prąd ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Okupiony ciezka robota na dachu, strychu i przy kablech, wiec  czy on taki darmowy...  :big tongue:

----------


## Kac-Per

Lepsze kilka dni ciężkiej pracy niż napełniać kieszenie instalatorów.  Gdzie zakupiłeś panele? ile cie to kosztowało za 1kW?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Termosalon

ok 3 tys brutto za 1kW wyszlo

----------


## Kac-Per

Adamie odgrzebie kotleta: Robiłeś może projekt podłogówki dla Tk12 ?

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

Czesc. Tak zlecalismy projekt i obliczenia.

----------

